# Request Workshop [ one more repost and you're dead~! ]



## Shirozaki (May 23, 2006)

*Request Workshop *updated rules. read it n00bs**

Request Workshop​​​

*RULES*

*NO SPAMMING!*
*TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURE!*
*YOU MUST HAVE AT LEAST 100 POSTS*
*ALWAYS CREDIT!*
*REPOST ONLY when it's needed*
*ONE signature/sig+ava request per week, and TWO avatar requests per week. NO MORE, NO LESS.*


*Frequently Asked Questions -- FAQ*

*What can I request?*
~ Signature banners in size of less than 500x_350_px and avatars under 150x150 pixels. No wallpapers, splashes, mangacolorings or other random things, they'll go to open request section in this very same subforum.
*I requested a sig/avatar, but it hasnt been replied/or done. What should i do?*
~ PM one of the GFX makers and ask them if they could do your request. DO NOT REPOST.
*So, what if I don't turn my signature off?*
~ If it's after many reminders of 'please turn your signature off', I'll be very _nice_ enough to *BAN* you from this thread.
*What if I forgot to credit?*
~ No one will entertain you if you have a future request.
*Why are you being so bitchy?*
~ Then, _why_ are _you_ being _so_ stupid and not following the _goddamn_ simple rules? Answer that for me.


*the happily banned*
Amaterasu~Oomikami​


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 23, 2006)

I have a question. I already made my own thread about a sig and avatar request. Am I allowed to request the same thing in here even though I have my own thread about it?


----------



## Yondy (May 23, 2006)

Awesome, glad the new shop is up ^^

I question tho, who are the GFXers now?


----------



## chauronity (May 23, 2006)

@You who have requests open in the old thread; 
-repost your requests if you still want em to be done. 

@yondi: 
Anyone -- i mean _any_one -- who's just willing to do requests can and is free to do em

@Zukuru:
No simultanous requests -- cancel your old thread or dont request here ^^


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 23, 2006)

Well I guess I can use this. Resubmitting request!





> I need this one sigged:
> 
> 
> I'd like to see it showing the whole body of Link with a greenish/brownish bg and the Text: "Link: The Hero of Time" and "D-T"
> ...


----------



## Gambitz (May 23, 2006)

hey oceanrain is it possible to see some of your work if possible please.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 23, 2006)

I would like to request a sig and avatar.

Heres the picture I would like for both the sig and avatar:Link removed

The colors I want for both are red and black.

The size I want for the sig is 430X130 pixels and the size for the avatar would be 125X125 pixels.

What I want the text in both the avatar and the sig to say would be kyuubi zukuru. Also on the sig I would like it to say "I can't afford to lose this battle"


----------



## chauronity (May 23, 2006)

Again, remember to keep the spam and discussion out of this thread -- please. I know you mean no harm and all but it's making this thread harder to follow and we might miss a few requests, e.t.c. 

If there's a need to discussion, form a convo to offtopic and open spam -section 



			
				drunken master said:
			
		

> hey oceanrain is it possible to see some of your work if possible please.


I used to work in the previous shop under name chauronity, so you might know me -- you just dont recognize me behind this nick or something 

[ deviantart ]
[ photobucket ] -- old and unupdated

Too bad that i deleted like .. 2000 sigs and avas just a few days ago due to get some free space to my hdd


----------



## Gambitz (May 23, 2006)

nice work ok i have a request

*stock:*




*The Picture/Pictures I want in my avy and sig are:*The one i posted above plesae oh and with a white border around the siggy and avy .

*The Color/Colors I want in my avy and sig are:*anything u want (bright colors)

*The Size I want is:*avy 150 x 150 with a white border and the siggy  400 x 150

*The Theme I want is:*something like pulp fictions current kakashi siggy and avy or (anything with nice effects).

*I Want the text in my sig to Read:**drunken master* on the siggy and on the avy *dm*


so can u do this request for me if its not too much trouble please


----------



## Slips (May 23, 2006)

Good to see this back up in sorts 

2 avyys needed bye anybody whos free

As you can see Mura did one hell of a nice job with my top One Piece siggy kinda need a matching avatar with the same stock to complete it 

Size : 150*150

no typo

any border

Stock



If you could have one focussed on Luffy and the other on Zoro if its possible not sure if it is or not 


Thanks


----------



## chauronity (May 23, 2006)

@drunken master









I had no idea whatsoever what PF has so i did it this way


----------



## chauronity (May 23, 2006)

@zukuru





A better stock would've been awesome



@slips


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 23, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> @zukuru
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These look awesome. Thanks alot oceanrain. True, a better stock would've been better. But I choose this one so it doesn't matter with me. Besides, you did a great job with a poor stock.


----------



## Gambitz (May 23, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> @drunken master
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats brillent love what u did ill give u reps thanks again i love it

EDIT:

i wish i was good at making sigs so i could help out


----------



## Slips (May 24, 2006)

Thanks oceanrain man that name is going to take some getting use too 

reps and cred in bound


----------



## Syn (May 24, 2006)

Ok here is what im looking for...

Stocks:




The First image im looking for to be my Avatar, nothing changed on it excpet being resized to fit forums and having Syn25 written on it (i dont really care about font or color) 

The second and third i would like to have be the stocks for the sig.

Writing:
On the sig i would like it to say: Because you opened my blinded eyes.. i will protect you.  Once again Size/Font/Color are up to the maker to choose. 
Size: 
Doesnt Really matter, ill leave that up to the creator to decide. 
Background:



Have that image fading then going into a background, if thats too much to do then just a background will work. Something red and black as the background are the colors that i would like, how they are presented is up to the sig maker.

If im missing any info then please PM me or post back on the thread.

Thank You in Advance,
Syn


----------



## chauronity (May 24, 2006)

@DT 







My comp doesnt allow me to do animation atm so i wont do the ava animated

@ Syn25:

_Please_ submit better stocks for those two 1st stocks, theyre almost impossible  to be worked with  




^ check that place ^


----------



## C?k (May 24, 2006)

hey, first time request so if i get it anything wrong or leave anything out tell me lol I was hoping someone could make me a sig and av combo with:


*Spoiler*: __ 






kinda fused with some way or other with ^ as the main image... if you know what i mean  




*Sizes:*

*Sig:* Not too big like now but not too small,not sure the exact measurements. So useless lol
*Av:* A tiny bit bigger than the one i have now lol
*Colours*: Dark colours like black etc nothing bright and pink >_<

I think i got it all...but again let me know if i didnt. Thanks


----------



## chauronity (May 24, 2006)

@tj-chan







Looks very busy but I hope you like it


----------



## Sasori (May 24, 2006)

I would also like to make a request =):


*Sig*
Stock: HERE

Text: Akasuna no Sasori, 蠍 (the kanji on sasori's heart) (in red, fittin the "of the red sand" title mayb?)

Other:
- If its standard sig dimensions, then i suppose you can just centre it on Sasori's and Sandaime's heads. (not sure wot size u guys usualii do)
- Can i hav rounded corners? (as in no pointii bits =p)

Duno if this extra info helps or is making it harder for u...so i apologise in advance...just go with what you thinks best init...i'll trust u guys =)

*Avatar*

Stock: Same as above

Text: Akasuna no Sasori

Other: Centered just around Sasori's head.

Thank you in advance...sorwii im so fussii =p...


----------



## C?k (May 24, 2006)

It does look kinda busy is there any way to take anything out? >_< If not dont worry! Thanks soo muuuch ^__^


----------



## Aman (May 24, 2006)

Omg, you got some great work! When I need something I'll request.


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 24, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> @DT
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok that's fine the sig is great anyway. Thank you =DDDD


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 24, 2006)

*Avatar/Sig Request For Chauronity/oceanrain*

Oceanrain you look busy, but I thought you took a break. Back to the point you can do this request any time Ill wait.



*Text 1:* Hatake Kakashi
*Text 2:* The Copy Ninja

*Size:* 400 x 100

Just make it kickass like all the other ones, and Ill rep you twice and credit you because your doing all these request by your self.


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (May 24, 2006)

Text:Inner-Kyuubi
Stock:AonE Naruto 161-162
sig

can u edit out the words on that pic too if it's not too much

I'd really apreciate it if you could make me one.


----------



## Envy (May 25, 2006)

Stock: Link removed or Link removed
Both are the same thing, just one is resized, do whichever one you feel is better . 

Text: Fenris in some corner

 I realize the face takes up pretty much the whole thing, so I was wondering if you could just overlay some color on it and make a flashy =P. A pixelated look like the sig I have now would also be pretty nice

Thanks


----------



## krescentwolf (May 25, 2006)

Siggy-
Stock: 

Text:Krescentwolf, preferably in a dark blue

I'd prefer you get both the wolf and girl in the sig, but i dunno if thats possible...blue and white color scheme... any other designs are up to the designer  400width by 150length... Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 25, 2006)

Serenade and Krescent, i'll work on yours.

One more thing maybe that could be expressed, when posting request, thank-you's etc., maybe turn OFF your sigs when you post. That way pages will load faster and things will get less crowded. What do you think, ocean?


----------



## chauronity (May 25, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Serenade and Krescent, i'll work on yours.
> 
> One more thing maybe that could be expressed, when posting request, thank-you's etc., maybe turn OFF your sigs when you post. That way pages will load faster and things will get less crowded. What do you think, ocean?



A great idea -- i second this. 

To remove your sig when posting, just remove the mark from "attach my signature" -option



			
				Inner-Kyuubi said:
			
		

> I'd really apreciate it if you could make me one.






Source 3
Source 3

Used  these 2 other pics cos i felt like doing so, i hope it's ok ^^


----------



## chauronity (May 25, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Oceanrain you look busy, but I thought you took a break. Back to the point you can do this request any time Ill wait.







[SHS-yesy-ureshii]_Witchblade_-_01_[FA73CF03].avi
[SHS-yesy-ureshii]_Witchblade_-_01_[FA73CF03].avi

@ syn:



[SHS-yesy-ureshii]_Witchblade_-_01_[FA73CF03].avi
[SHS-yesy-ureshii]_Witchblade_-_01_[FA73CF03].avi 
[SHS-yesy-ureshii]_Witchblade_-_01_[FA73CF03].avi

Avas


----------



## .Naptha (May 25, 2006)

It seems all the cool people are going chaurons way these days... 

-----

Anyways, onto the request (if you don't mind):

*Anything.* I honestly think you'd make dog shit look good if you needed too so be as expeimental and wacky (within reason ) with this.

Sig *400x100*, Text doesnt matter too much.
Avatar *125x125*, Ditto.


----------



## chauronity (May 25, 2006)

akatsuki_member said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chauronity (May 25, 2006)

Syn25 said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That one pic was so hard to get fit in to the background so i didnt use it at all, i hope you dont mind that ^^'


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 25, 2006)

serenade, hope it's what you had in mind with the image:


----------



## Syn (May 25, 2006)

Oh wow, those are awesome. Reps for you


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 25, 2006)

@krescentwolf


----------



## Mannequin (May 25, 2006)

Request

Signature:
Standard Size
Text 1: Mannequin(account name)
Text 2: Never Give Up...

Avatar:
Standard Size
Text: Mannequin(account name)

Stock for both:


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 25, 2006)

I'll do it right now

@ocean, do you we should say which ones we'll do, or not, since you usually just do them when you see them, I guess.


----------



## krescentwolf (May 25, 2006)

Whoa! Thanks much <3! Reps to ya!


----------



## Sasori (May 25, 2006)

oceanrain...  u r *the* best...<3


----------



## Envy (May 25, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> serenade, hope it's what you had in mind with the image:




That's fine, Great job =]


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (May 25, 2006)

Used  these 2 other pics cos i felt like doing so, i hope it's ok ^^[/QUOTE]


Thanks it's great! thanks for the time and effort you put into it!


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2006)

sig + avatar request..



colors: dark blue/black
Text1: Flowing Chidori
Text2: {{:Neji_Tachi:}}

uhhm basically it..
can you give me the avatar in both 125x125 and 150x150 plz


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (May 25, 2006)

Text 1: Bankotsu the Great
Text 2: Akatsuki
Stock:Lunamaria figure
Size: 400x130
Color: Red and Black
Note: I'd prefer of the corners weren't rounded and please make it sexy! Also, I tried to shrink it, but it didn't work. Could you?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 25, 2006)

Mannequin:
new style of mine~ hope you like


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 26, 2006)

@nejitachi







remember guys, turn off your sigs (don't show your signature) when you request~~


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 26, 2006)

@bankotsu


----------



## Prince Leon (May 26, 2006)

Got a sig/avy request. ^^

*Stock:* sig 

*Avy size:* 150x150

*Sig size:* 400x120
*Colors:* Anything dark yet bright and viewable.
*Text 1:* Witchblade
*Text 2:* Masane Amou (smaller font)
*Text 3:* PL (small font, in bottom right corner if possible)


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (May 26, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @bankotsu



Omg, I LOVE YOU!

*reps*


----------



## NecroAngel (May 26, 2006)

Request for *oceanrain*

。This is what i want to be done: A nicely done, red-ish sig.
    。The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are: Link (Reno on the right)
    。The Color/Colors I want in my sig are: Red, basically. Don't care if it's like black/red, or more of a light sig with white/red... or well anything. Upto you on that.
    。The Size I want is: 400x100
    。I Want the text in my sig to read: NecroAngel


----------



## Neji (May 26, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @nejitachi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wow that was fast , its great thnx alot


----------



## chauronity (May 26, 2006)

NecroAngel said:
			
		

> Request for *oceanrain*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Cero (May 26, 2006)

I would like to request a Signature and an Avatar.

Avatar Size- 125 x 125 
Signature Size - Any size you think fits best for the signature
Stock-(Cloud to the right)


Signature Text-  I Want To Be Forgiven, More Than Anything. RagingNinja
Color-Any color that matched with the dark AC Theme. (Black, Grey, Dark Blue ect.)
Other- Nothing else, thanks so much!


----------



## Yondy (May 26, 2006)

*Rounded Avatar Request for Chaury! *^^

*Stock-* 

I would like as much of his head in the avy please. ^_^

*Size-* 150X150 or whatever works & makes the avy look best. 

*Text-* WhiteFang

*Font-* Whatever works

*Color of Text-* White

I would like no real GFXing to be done, only a rounded white border and white text. ^^

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chauronity (May 27, 2006)

^


----------



## chauronity (May 27, 2006)

prince leon said:
			
		

> Got a sig/avy request. ^^
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...







Dark ^^

++++


----------



## Yondy (May 27, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> ^






Awesome, thanks Chaury!


----------



## krescentwolf (May 27, 2006)

Avvy Request
Stock: [KnKF-Doremi] Kasimasi Volume 1 [C70F3DE2].iso
Size 125x125
Textont be afraid


----------



## Mannequin (May 28, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Mannequin:
> new style of mine~ hope you like



This looks great man, thanks alot.

sorry it took me a while to appreciate your work i havent been on the forum in a bit


----------



## eily (May 28, 2006)

hey buddy..i like this 1....oceanrain 1 very nice too arh~~


----------



## Yondy (May 28, 2006)

^Okay 1st of all, READ THE 1ST PAGE! 

Second of all, you requested the same thing here and at the weekend shop.


----------



## d.Lughie (May 28, 2006)

I'd like to request a sig....

there

-remove the stripped (black+white with jap. writing on) border...
-keep the whole picture
-keep it that size
-make the border like tenshiOni's sig's border..
-basically.. make it like tenshiOni's ^^

here's tenshiOni's sig See here.

hope this wouldn't be too troublesome... thanks a lot....


----------



## Prince Leon (May 28, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Dark ^^
> 
> ++++



That's a lot ocean. ^__^


----------



## ~Bankai11~ (May 28, 2006)

Can i get a Gaara or Itachi sig PLZZZ


----------



## Yondy (May 28, 2006)

READ THE 1ST POST.

You need a picture.


----------



## Scared Link (May 28, 2006)

Can I have this stock (image):



And can I have the avatar showing his face split screen kinda thing?


----------



## Gambitz (May 28, 2006)

Avy and siggy request please...

*Stock:*


*The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:* the one i posted above please oh and with a white or black border and in the avy i want a close up of lee's face lol or *him and ten ten toghter*..please..

*The Color/Colors I want in my sig are:* bright colors

*The Size I want is:* avy 150 x 150 with a white border and the siggy 400 x 150

*The Theme I want is*: Good quality please

*I Want the text in my sig to Read*:*DM* on the avy and on the siggy *Drunken Master*

so can anyone please do my request please....


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 29, 2006)

scared link + dm, i'll work on yours now


----------



## Cero (May 29, 2006)

Just incase someone forgot about mine....^


----------



## Diz (May 29, 2006)

Hey mind if request an avi and sig would be greatly appreciated

This is what i want to be done: a sig and avi 
The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 yeah dont know how to use spoiler tag lol
curry and rice 
The Color/Colors I want in my sig are: color of his hair(light blue) and black
The Size I want is: 450x125
I Want the text in my sig to read:B Dog
also this coloring was done by last of the arrancar


----------



## SwimmingTrunks (May 29, 2006)

Would you make me a sig with that? Thanks

dont put text on it!!


----------



## Tatsuki (May 29, 2006)

what font is that you used on the reno tag? thats hawt!

reps+


----------



## chauronity (May 29, 2006)

@Tatsuki 

"assidious" 


@bdog

Read the 1st post -- come back when you have 30 posts or more 



			
				RagingNinja said:
			
		

> Just incase someone forgot about mine....^



I'll have this done now ^^


----------



## Scared Link (May 29, 2006)

Who's doing my Zelda one? Is oceanrain or Yoshi doing it?


----------



## d.Lughie (May 29, 2006)

Sry.. if this sounds so bossy and demanding?!

but who's doing mine?! thanks..


----------



## chauronity (May 29, 2006)

People: DONT ASK. WAIT. 
(No asking til it's been ~5days if you just can endure it)



			
				RagingNinja said:
			
		

> I would like to request a Signature and an Avatar.
> 
> Avatar Size- 125 x 125
> Signature Size - Any size you think fits best for the signature
> ...









site translator
site translator
site translator



site translator
site translator

+edit+

Ah crap i forgot to refresh .. otherwise i'd have done the other request. 
But anyways, welcome to the team Suzuhiko .. if you just want ^^


----------



## Gambitz (May 29, 2006)

^ hey oceanrain could u put who are the sig and avy makers for this request shop on the first page so it doesent get to confussing.



			
				Scared Link said:
			
		

> Who's doing my Zelda one? Is oceanrain or Yoshi doing it?


i think Yoshi is doing yours and mine..


----------



## Cero (May 29, 2006)

Thanks so much chaury and Suzu!!! 

EDIT: Ooh now i have to pick who's i like better....hmm....ill stick with chaury but yours was also good Suzu, thanks anyway ^__^! And chaury can you make the avy have a bluish glow like the sig?


----------



## Cero (May 29, 2006)

Exactly my point, your just like Zaraki...you will soon get better as you progress making sigs and avatars.


----------



## chauronity (May 29, 2006)

Again, please try not to discuss in this topic cos it's hard to see what is discussion and what's a post inwhich someone requests something ... ^^;;  

BUT .. it's true that you learn the best when you do stuff and get practice -- and making requests is the perfect solution for it 



			
				RagingNinja said:
			
		

> And chaury can you make the avy have a bluish glow like the sig?


----------



## Cero (May 29, 2006)

Im sorry, thank you again rain (gonna take some getting used to) ill be back next month, lol


----------



## Envy (May 29, 2006)

Drunken Master. SHouldn't requests be 1 a week?


----------



## Rori (May 29, 2006)

I would like to request please. 

Types: Ava & Tag

Ava
*Size:* 120x120
*Pictures:* ~1 ~2
*Text:* Faith
*Colours:* Whatever suits it. 

Tag
*Size:* 400x120
*Pictures:*~1 ~2
*Text:* Faith
*Colours:* Whatever suits it.

Take your time.


----------



## Gambitz (May 29, 2006)

Serenade said:
			
		

> Drunken Master. SHouldn't requests be 1 a week?



The interval between two requests is 1 week or 30 posts; no spamming requests..i have made more then 30 posts..


----------



## d.Lughie (May 29, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Lol nm, yours is better anyway XD.
> 
> d.Lugie I did yours too. Is this the sort of thing you wanted:



ohh.. God.. I loved it....... thanks a LOT... ^^


----------



## mortsleam (May 29, 2006)

I have a Avatar Request.
Can somebody please make me a 125x125 avatar of Raiden in Mgs4...

Yes, something like that just rezize it with the head and make it 125x125 That'd be awesome, and add a border lol.
I'd do it myself but my photoshop is gone =O
*Thanks*


----------



## .Kira (May 29, 2006)

I would like to request a sig 
sig specs:
size:400x150(length then hight)
stock:
BG: doesent matter whatever suits it
text:RL in a top corner, and:Gohan  in a spot that looks good.
font:does not matter
 i thank you for your help. Will rep you once finished.


----------



## NastyNas (May 29, 2006)

I would like to request A sig

The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are: 



Render The One With Red Hair

EvilKain

The Color/Colors I want in my sig areolors That match the sig mostly dark colors


The Size I want is:Siggy 400 x 150

The Theme I want is: Good quality plz And Also A Relaxing Theme Something like When you look at the clouds

I Want the text in my sig to Read:

At the Bottom-Taichi Sanada
And somewhere on it-If we don't know life, how can we know death?


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (May 29, 2006)

Link removed

Link removed

if you could somehow incorporate these into a avatar it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 29, 2006)

@ scared link



@drunken



Guys shut off your sigs when posting anything here!~ 

KyuubiSpirit + Rock, i'll do yours


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 29, 2006)

@kyuubispirit



@Rock Lee


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 29, 2006)

Can I make a request please?

*Type:*  Sig + Avy
*Stock:*
*Text:* Tsukiyomi and Amaterasu

-I think that should be enough info, if not just ask and I can probably get whatever you need.

-I also don't know if I spelled tsukiyomi and amterasu right, if they're wrong could you change them please?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 29, 2006)

Bankotsu_the_Great said:
			
		

> Stock: the evil empire
> Size: 400x130
> Color: Red and Black
> Text: Akatsuki
> ...



Dude, um..you requested here 4 days ago, and you requested at the Weekend shop like yesterday or so....and now you want another one?...

please savor your sigs and don't just swallow them and ask for more


----------



## Envy (May 30, 2006)

Bankotsu_the_Great said:
			
		

> I think it was DM that said that you could post a reqeust after a week OR after 30 posts. And it says that on the first post too.
> 
> And you know that I'm trying to get 10 Akatsuki Clan sigs, not including the one you made me, since only I'd wear it. The sigs aren't for me, they're for my clan, so I'm not eating it. No posts more sigs have come in the topic so I just thought I'd get them elsewhere...
> 
> So, I'm guessing you're not doing it, right?




I'm assuming your clan has an internet connection right? Can't they just register and request it themselves?



> How often can I request?
> I made this rule seeing as there are some members that come here every two days or so. *You can request a signature once a week, avatars twice a week. *



-Read that carefully, Drunken Master.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 30, 2006)

@violentlyhappy


----------



## Shika-Chou (May 30, 2006)

Hey I'd like to make a request for a sig

size: 400x150

heres the link:
This is me, feeling thoroughly embarassed, and wondering why the hell there's a mini-cosplay thingie at a watermelon festival. Yeah, a watermelon festival. And exhibition.

I want it to say: Bestfriends
                       Rivals 
                       Soul mates


I want Shika-Chou on it somewhere

since the colors are dull, I'd like it a little more vibrant and bold.
and I'd like a nice border

If anyone can help me out I'd appreciate it 
thanks


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 30, 2006)

@shika
doing it/ done


----------



## Shika-Chou (May 30, 2006)

got it. 
thanks its beautiful!


----------



## Esupio (May 30, 2006)

I have a Sig and Ava request, I don't mind if it takes a while to do, so don't rush it or anything

Signature:
Stock: Here.
Size: 406 x 122
Color: anything that suits the picture
Text: Akamaru.
Border:Black Line around edge will do fine 


Avatar:
Image: Here. (get rid of the text)
Size: 130 x 130
colours: same as sig (just pick what you feel suits)
Text: Feelin' Sleepy


Thanks in advance


----------



## chauronity (May 30, 2006)

@nightmare:





			
				Esupio said:
			
		

> I have a Sig and Ava request, I don't mind if it takes a while to do, so don't rush it or anything
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



30 posts is required to make a request ^^

It's there for a reason, cos we are making these for NF users only ... it prevents requests from those who are just stopping by in order to get a tag, and then leave the whole forums with it ^^;; -- been there seen that happening

And the stocks could be bigger 

-ocean-


----------



## Esupio (May 30, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> @nightmare:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always miss stuff like that.
I understand why though, I've seen it done with some of my pixel art


----------



## mortsleam (May 30, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> @nightmare:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got more than 30 posts. But Thanks alot man, good job to.


----------



## Scared Link (May 30, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @ scared link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you god


----------



## Aman (May 30, 2006)

Man, Scared Link's looks awesome. 

Great job, Yoshi! 


Myself on the otherhand is still thinking of a new theme.


----------



## Slips (May 30, 2006)

Just a quick one took a screencap of a imagie I liked so quality aint really top notch but not bad.

Avatar please

150*150

no typo 

A border that suits what ever style you decide to use. 

Thanks 

Stock below


----------



## chauronity (May 30, 2006)

@slips





			
				Nightmare said:
			
		

> i got more than 30 posts. But Thanks alot man, good job to.



XD it was meant for Esupio that latter part .. but nvm it ^^;;


----------



## Slips (May 30, 2006)

rofl

it took you 8 minutes thats got to be a record 

Once more looks great oceanrain cant reaqlly decide which i like better so I guess I can rotate them around. Thanks for the choice 

Reps and cred as per usual


----------



## chauronity (May 30, 2006)

Inner-Kyuubi said:
			
		

> if you could somehow incorporate these into a avatar it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sasori (May 30, 2006)

Another request plz =)

*Sig*

*Stock:* here

*Colour:* Dark, keeping with the theme of the stock

*Text:* Could you possiblii use the existing text and kanji in the stock? (affinity and the kanji above it)

*Other:* Could you possiblii get the gurl and the bwoi in the same sig, ie. putting them side by side to fit if necessarii. 
so the sig mite look like this ===> [bwoi / gurl ] <== format

And lastlii, could you make sure you include the gurl's bodii. 

*Avy*

*Stock:* there

*Colour:* White? Or if not just stick with the theme in the stock.

*Text:* 白 Dr??mS                                            

*Other:* (白 = white), Focus on hair/head.

***********
If there is ne more details or questions just ask =)

I apologise for my fussiness XD 

and i thank you in advance =)


----------



## Snoopy (May 30, 2006)

Ummmmm well I was just asking if i could join the team who does the request if possible....if not sorry


----------



## chauronity (May 30, 2006)

@ snoopy:  - Welcome. Youre in \^^/


----------



## Snoopy (May 30, 2006)

kk thanks just saying i wont ba able to make most stuff till tomorow and the day after that because my new computer is comming and i have to clear my old computer


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 30, 2006)

Alreadii Sumwun]Another request plz =)>>

here ya go, hope you like

@Alredii


----------



## SwimmingTrunks (May 30, 2006)

SwimmingTrunks said:
			
		

> Would you make me a sig with that? Thanks
> 
> dont put text on it!!



 Well it seems as if my request is lost so i thought i ahd better post it again

thanks again


----------



## Aman (May 30, 2006)

I got a request for all you great contributers! 

Avatar and sig request.

Size for Avatar: 150x150 pixels



When batanga allowed me to use that awesome colouring I was like <3333.  Oh well, I'd like an avatar and a sig done from that stock, I don't have that many ideas right now, somewhere at the sig it should say ''Aman'' with a lightning looking text style or whatever you want that fits with the stock and all.  About the slogan in the sig I don't have any great ideas yet but what I was thinking of was ''You're not getting past me''. Sounds weird, I know, so I'm allowing you guys to choose what you want to put there (could just be ''Sasuke'' if you feel like that fits, lol). If you feel like that stock is not enough for the signature then you can cut Sasuke in this stock:


That's all I can help you with at the moment. 

Thanks! You guys are the best of the best at this forum!


----------



## Sasori (May 30, 2006)

Awesome Yoshi!!  =)


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 30, 2006)

@swimming trunks


----------



## Slips (May 30, 2006)

I already made a request today and tbh I canr remember if Ive made the 30 post requirement or not I'm bloody close though. If not I'm going to spam the forums cos this needs to be made and I know you would kill to work with this stock 

Ill post details in case I'm accepted

*size*

400*125 - make it bigger if its easier to work with

*style*

what ever fits although I love the stock so not much tinkering , a nice border would be nice 

*Typo*

name

*stock*



I also have permission from the colouring


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 30, 2006)

@slips
Well as the sig says, the question is, who would I kill?

K, didn't do too much as the drawing was nicely colored


----------



## Aman (May 30, 2006)

Oceanrain/Chauronity, Yoshi already did a request like mine for someone else, and doesn't want to redo mine for logical reasons, so you're my only choice left, sorry. Just wanted you to know.


----------



## Slips (May 30, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @slips
> Well as the sig says, the question is, who would I kill?
> 
> K, didn't do too much as the drawing was nicely colored




Glad you kept it simple as the image was bad ass as it was 

fine work as expected mate reps and cred inbound


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Yositsune for the awesome set!


----------



## Rori (May 30, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @kyuubispirit



It's great once again, thanks Yoshi.  

*reps*


----------



## Aman (May 30, 2006)

Yoshi, more compliments for you, I remember a sig you made for me a while ago, I liked it, but you're MUCH BETTER now.  You're improving very fast.


----------



## SwimmingTrunks (May 30, 2006)

awesome colours


----------



## Esupio (May 30, 2006)

I got 31 posts, so I can request now, hopefully that failed request doesn't count as my one signature request for this week

Signature:
Stock: ink this time)
Size: 406 x 122
Color: anything that suits the picture, Some nice effects though 
Text: Esupio
Border:Black Line around edge will do fine


----------



## Gambitz (May 30, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @ scared link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks yoshi i love it..its great..reps...



> -Read that carefully, Drunken Master.


i already did


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 30, 2006)

esupio i'll do yours

thanks, Aman 
I like using different styles, and as you can see, I don't have just one style...


----------



## Envy (May 31, 2006)

This is my 6th day, but it'll be the 7th in 3 hours so I might as well..

*Request:* Can Oceanrain work on this one? No offense, Yoshitsune, I love your work, but I wanna see what Oceanrain can do also. And seeing as how you've done both of mine, I don't see why he shouldn't get a turn ;D

Stock:


Avatar + Sig. Avatar is normal size for a regular user and another one for Senior members 100x100?

Sig.. No real requirements, just make it look cool ;D And as usual, a Fenris text in a corner, near the top

Once again, Thanks


----------



## Tatsuki (May 31, 2006)

Oi oi. Hiya (?▽｀*)

May I have a sig + avy by Chaury-san or Yoshi Yoshi-san, please? xD

Image: Link removed
Color: Whatever you see fit
Text: Crimson Stigmata
Size 4 sig: 400 x 110
Size 4 ava: 150 x 150 + 100 x 100


----------



## Aman (May 31, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> I had a go at this. I hope its alright XD.


I like it, but unfortunely, you're the second guy in a row who doesn't really get me.  I want Sasuke and what is around him to be shown clearly, can you fix that?

Thanks!


----------



## chauronity (May 31, 2006)

*for your info* -- i will go to 6 day holiday to mid-finland and will not take the pc with me, so i obviosly wont do any request meantime to that ^^ 

@ tatsuki ...


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 31, 2006)

I got my new computer yesterday and i have everything installed and ready.

So i cn help with the request again, if the need is there


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 31, 2006)

@esupio~


----------



## Esupio (May 31, 2006)

Thankyou Yoshitsune
Its awesome, I'll give credit and all


----------



## Tatsuki (May 31, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> *for your info* -- i will go to 6 day holiday to mid-finland and will not take the pc with me, so i obviosly wont do any request meantime to that ^^
> 
> @ tatsuki ...




Saikou  
Have fun with holiday 
When my exams are done, i wouldnt mind helping with this request studio ^^


----------



## NastyNas (May 31, 2006)

Did Anyone Did mine yet


----------



## NastyNas (May 31, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Ok I tried it again XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea thats Kool Man Thanx


----------



## Scared Link (May 31, 2006)

I'd Like a signature that has 780x140 pixles. 

This is the stock:



Can you write Insomnia Reborn on it. 

...cheers.


----------



## NastyNas (May 31, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> I built on your cloud idea. Hope you like it =)



its kool but and i hoping i aint asking to much but can you also add the stock i ask on my sig reqeust with the one where you render the one with the red hair one and can you remove the clouds i meant it as something like sacred links sig plz i dont wanna sound so harsh sorry but it looks good already


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (May 31, 2006)

and the point of this thread was?


----------



## NastyNas (May 31, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> @ Renji_98


Perfect Man Just Perfect Wat I was Looking For Good Job

Reps


----------



## Envy (May 31, 2006)

DBZthenNaruto2 said:
			
		

> and the point of this thread was?



Read the topic. Read the thread, read the forum. It might hit you in the head someday. Now stop spamming.



> Total Posts: 23 (23 posts per day)



Don't be an idiot. Thanks.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 31, 2006)

@Scared Link~
It's one sig a week and you just got one a few days ago, savor it~


----------



## Daxix (May 31, 2006)

Hi, I'd like a nice Jiraiya sig. If you can do animated sigs this is it:

Left Side has Jiraiya looking at Naruto's Sexy Jutsu
Middle has "The Pervy Sage" 
Right Side has Jiraiya showing his "Makeout Paradise" book

If you cannot animate a sig:

Have a blue-ish background kinda neon and a good Jiraiya face pic on the right side looking to the left. The text would be "The Pervy Sage" in a green color.

The size should be...I dunno really just a good size about the size of a banner. I hope this isn't too hard to do. Just try your best I'm an easy pleaser ^_^


----------



## Envy (May 31, 2006)

Daxix said:
			
		

> Hi, I'd like a nice Jiraiya sig. If you can do animated sigs this is it:
> 
> Left Side has Jiraiya looking at Naruto's Sexy Jutsu
> Middle has "The Pervy Sage"
> ...



How about we read the first post in this thread. 

1) You need 30 posts 
2) You need a stock picture.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 31, 2006)

When oceanrain comes back, he needs to change the title of this thread into a long sentence, *turn off sigs* and *one request a week* (*30 posts to start requesting*) and *NO spamming* by posting unnecessary stuff.

Turning off sigs lets people with low connection speeds see the finished work faster since some people have huge things in their signature space.

To turn them off, just unclick on the little square box under the white window where you type a post that says "Show your signature". Then post.


----------



## Freija (Jun 1, 2006)

Avator
Size: 150x150
stock: To-Love-Ru - Trouble chapter 5 (The guy with red hair and red eyes)
text: Aka-chan


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 1, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Scared Link~
> It's one sig a week and you just got one a few days ago, savor it~



I'm not going to wear it this week or next, nah, I'm going to wear it next year >D


----------



## Freija (Jun 1, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> @Rengi_98 Thanks and your welcome ^^.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love you suzuhiko...now love the green repkra i infuse you with (giving you a pos rep <3)


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 1, 2006)

I know you guys swamped..But I love everyones work and you can take your time on this...I have a *Signature and Avy Request*


*Stock:* 

*Text: * Onigiri

*Size* : Biggest possible for both plz, but use your best discretion..  

*Style*: Yours...Its awsome which ever way you want

Thanks In Advance!!


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 1, 2006)

I'd like to make a sig+avy request, please.  =)

I'd like both the sig and avy to be made with this picture, please:


*Spoiler*: __ 









The colors I want... xD; I'm not really sure.  Red-ish I suppose.  Either that or whatever you think will look best.  ;3

I want the sig size to be... >__< Uggh, not sure.  Most people I see have about the same size as each other, so that size, please.  Just, a decent size.  xD

The avatar, 150 x 150 if that's possible, please.

I'd like the text in my sig to read "Mrs. Uchiha Itachi" please.  x) Just my username.

Thank you *very* much in advance!  If I didn't explain something right please let me know.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 1, 2006)

I'll do Mrs. and Kitetsu's~~`


----------



## Aman (Jun 1, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Ok I tried it again XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome! 

Reps.


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 1, 2006)

> I'll do Mrs. and Kitetsu's~~`


 
<333 Thank you!


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Jun 1, 2006)

Serenade said:
			
		

> Read the topic. Read the thread, read the forum. It might hit you in the head someday. Now stop spamming.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be an idiot. Thanks.



sorry if it seemed like I was spamming, I was just reading the thread name so i had an idea of what it was, then i started reading it and it didint make sense.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 1, 2006)

Another request! 

*Type:* Sig + Avy
*Stock:* 
*Text:*Art is a Bang
*Size:* Whatever you want

Could I also possible get round edges on the sig and avy? Thank ya again!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 2, 2006)

@ Kitetsu



@Mrs.


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 2, 2006)

^^ I love it!  Thank you!
-rep, will credit-


----------



## Tonza (Jun 2, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> Another request!
> 
> *Type:* Sig + Avy
> *Stock:*
> ...



I tried to do something.
Dunno is it any good though. Maybe a bit too busy... :\
Haven't done sigs/gfx in ages.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 2, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @ Kitetsu
> 
> 
> 
> @Mrs.



Thanks So Much this is awsome..


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 2, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> I tried to do something.
> Dunno is it any good though. Maybe a bit too busy... :\
> Haven't done sigs/gfx in ages.




Thank you! These are really awsome! +Rep!


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Jun 2, 2006)

I would like for someone to make a sig out of these pics! These pics from a japanese doujinshi site called 'Denkihitsugi' that got shut down for a good two years. They came back but lost all their old issues from before and had to start over. Fortuately I manage to save a lot of their old comic strips.

*Stock:*

*Spoiler*: __ 












*Text:* Gaara of the Toy Chest

*Size:* 450x250 or somewhere in that range

*Style:* Any style that'll make it laughable. (in a good way)


----------



## Neji (Jun 2, 2006)

sig and ava request



Colors: reddish, black ect..
Text: {{:Neji_Tachi:}} on ava Alucard and {{:Neji_Tachi:}}  on Sig
Size: Regular


uhhm thats basically it 
thnx in advance


----------



## atom (Jun 2, 2006)

Type: Sig + Avy
Stock: Anything you feel approtiate to go with the theme, (conner) konner.
(A Con guy, rip of artist, dark theme, etc)

Text:Hey?... im only a konner
Size: Whatever you want

Could I also possible get round edges on the sig and avy? Thank ya again!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 2, 2006)

Neji, Bijuu, and Hitomi ~ I'll work on yours

I'm gonna give u a Kurosagi stock for yours, Bijuu, look it up~ He's the best swindler


----------



## az0r (Jun 2, 2006)

sig and ava request plz! 

stock: 

Text: From 2 Diffrent Worlds  (Could you make the text a fancy font) Thanx


+Reps And Credit  for whoever makes  thanx again!


----------



## atom (Jun 2, 2006)

> Neji, Bijuu, and Hitomi ~ I'll work on yours
> 
> I'm gonna give u a Kurosagi stock for yours, Bijuu, look it up~ He's the best swindler


 O yea, make  the avatar 125 X 125 thx


----------



## az0r (Jun 3, 2006)

thanx!!! so much +reps !! ur awesome


i dunno why but the avatar dosent work when i upload it

its says its to big to coz its  150x150 and you have to make it 125x125


----------



## Tuan (Jun 3, 2006)

i would like to request one plz...^.^

size: 300x100 or bigger is fine----Avatar: 100x100 
Stock: CONAN​_M9​_16x9[KnKF]
Text: my name somewhere in the sig
Others: can you make one with round border and one without? i just want to see how it look...
Thanx in Advanced

*edit*
can you not make it look to dark?


----------



## Snoopy (Jun 3, 2006)

sorry i have to leave the team because
1.i dont think i'm good enough lol and need more experince,,,skills
2.i odnt have time....exams


----------



## Tuan (Jun 3, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> ^



thanx you


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Jun 3, 2006)

*Sig Request*

i'd like to request a sig.

*Stock:* son
son

*Text:* Inner-kyuubi

Thanks in advance to whoever makes the sig!

oh yeah can u make the border rounded off


----------



## Naruto_Demon (Jun 3, 2006)

I would like to Request a Banner

Here is the pic son

*Text*:Naruto_Demon

Thanxs so much for who ever is going to make this banner.


----------



## az0r (Jun 3, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Oh sorry I forgot XD. I'll pm you a smaller one ^^.



thanx ur AWESOME!! oh i put ya name in for credit in ma sig lol


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 3, 2006)

I want to request a sig and avatar.

heres the stock for both the sig and avatar:son

The colors i want would be relatively the same, mainly red and black. Please try to change the design of the background also, something thats different from the stock.

The size i want for the avatar is 125X125, and the size for the sig would be 430X150.

What i want it to say on both the sig and avatar is my name,"zukuru"

Thanks for your time.


----------



## krescentwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

krescentwolf said:
			
		

> Avvy Request
> Stock: Roy
> Size 125x125
> Textont be afraid



I posted this a few pages back....but i think the one week time limit wasnt done yet:amazed .... either way, the avvy request is the same....please?


----------



## Tonza (Jun 4, 2006)

^ (Krescentwolf)
here's my try


----------



## az0r (Jun 4, 2006)

is it too soon to request a sig if it is then leave it to monday  for the new week

Sig Request

Stock: 

Text: From Two Diffrent Worlds

reps +credit for any thats makes thanx ^^


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 4, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Hope this is ok =).


The sig and avatar are great. However the avatar wasn't quite what i expected. I thought the avatar would contain the picture of naruto holding the rasengan. Don't get me wrong, there both great. I don't know if i have the right to say this but, do you think you can remake the avatar to have kyuubi naruto holding the rasengan, like in the sig. I don't mean to be picky but i would really appreciate it if you would.


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Jun 4, 2006)

*Stock:* 

*Text:*Inner-Kyuubi

can u make the borders rounded

sig

cancel last request i guess because the size of pic.


----------



## Glaciale (Jun 4, 2006)

May I request a sig and avatar 

The stock for the avatar is:



I would like the avatar to be 150x150 and have only the head and part of the shoulder in the avvy, the colours can be kept the same.

The stock for the sig is:

Pokemon Advanced Battle - 49 - Hail To The Chef

Pokemon Advanced Battle - 49 - Hail To The Chef

Pokemon Advanced Battle - 49 - Hail To The Chef

I don't mind which pictures you use, can the siggy be 400x120 please, the colours i want for the sig are pink's, black, and white, with the text 'Haruno Sakura' and 'Live A Life Of Love', I'm not too fussed about what font or size, so you decide what you think is best 

*bows*

Thank you in advance for your time


----------



## Tonza (Jun 4, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> -Tonza



You mean krescentwolf.


----------



## Glaciale (Jun 4, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> -Tonza
> 
> 
> -Glaciale
> ...



OMFG, they're lovely Suzuhiko, thank you sooo much! Great job! Reps for you!!!


----------



## Heroin (Jun 4, 2006)

Can you make this a cooler avatar and make it a lighter color if you could and have my name on it.... 125x125

And make it to a cool sig to...It whould be nice if someone can do that for me...

And I'm reping thank you....


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 4, 2006)

I would like a nice Avy and Sig outta this 

Avy size: 120 x 120
Sig text: " JB008"


----------



## Glaciale (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry to be a pain the ass but I just realized the forums avvie limit is 125x125, I don't suppose you could resize my avvie to 125x125



Arigoto, its very much appreciated


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 4, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Edit: Zukuru


Thankyou so much. I'm sorry if i caused you any trouble in asking you to do this for me. I am very grateful. I'll definitely rep you for this.


----------



## Glaciale (Jun 4, 2006)

Thank you!!


----------



## Heroin (Jun 4, 2006)

How long do this sig+adding thing take?....


----------



## atom (Jun 4, 2006)

how come no one made mine?

all i want is a sig saying 'hey... im only a konner' and just has something to do with a actual conner, (anime preferallby) jeez ;(


----------



## Tonza (Jun 4, 2006)

The Hot Hinata said:
			
		

> Can you make this a cooler avatar and make it a lighter color if you could and have my name on it.... 125x125
> 
> And make it to a cool sig to...It whould be nice if someone can do that for me...
> 
> And I'm reping thank you....



The stock/image is way too small.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 4, 2006)

*Sig + Avy Request =)*

*Sig*

*Stock:* here

*Size:* Standard sig size...bigger if u wish...

*Colour:* Stick with the stock theme, or woteva u think can wrk with the stock...

*Text:* Alreadii Sumwun           (in lik cute text or sumtin dat fits with the cute white theme XD)

*Other:* Main focus on the gurl 


*Avy*

*Stock:* Same as above

*Other:* just get the gurls head reallii...woteva els is up to u (no text)

*****************************

Thank you in advanced =)

I kno i wont b dissapointed because i keep comin back  lol


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm requsting a a avatar. 
Of older Sasuke. Add text "Nightmare". 150x150/
Add a border. And just do your thing..Make it look good.
Thanks alot. (Please)


----------



## Neji (Jun 4, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> sig and ava request
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
just wanted to make a minor edit in my request


----------



## Tabris (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi, I would like an avatar and Siggy too plz. =D 
Stock for both the Avvie and Siggy:tig 'ole bitties.  
Size for Signature: Average
Size for Avatar: 150 x 150
Text: Artist at Work
Hope that isn't too much trouble, thanks in advance!


----------



## az0r (Jun 5, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> ---Cursed_Seal3172
> Yes its too early to post but if I'm not busy I might do it^^



so do i post the reqeust  again or wait for a bit


----------



## Tonza (Jun 5, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> just wanted to make a minor edit in my request



Here's my try of the sig.


----------



## az0r (Jun 5, 2006)

ok i need some help (not SPAM)

if u ask for a request on friday and u got the sig
then on monday u ask for another sig  is that a week as monday is a new week?


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 5, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> -Nightmare
> 
> Hope you like it =)


Awesome thaks alot. reps.


----------



## Neji (Jun 5, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> Here's my try of the sig.


 
thanks its great, but i kinda wanted an avatar with it too, if its not too much trouble


----------



## Tonza (Jun 5, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> thanks its great, but i kinda wanted an avatar with it too, if its not too much trouble



I was wondering did you want the ava with same stock.
Anyways here is one:


----------



## Diz (Jun 5, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> -B Dog
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy^^




thanks man awesome .reppin


----------



## Naruto_Rasengan (Jun 5, 2006)

was wondering if i could get a sig and avy combo done using the below stock.



Size for Signature: Average (whatever you think looks best).
Size for Avatar: 150 x 150.
Sig. Text: Not until i become Hokage
Avy Text: Uzumaki Naruto

I hope this isn't too much trouble... Anyway, Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 5, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> -Alreadii Sumwun
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...WOW...can sumwun help me closin my jaw? :amazed 

That is the best sig ive ever seen in my life...(well im a bit biased but lol)

*reps* THANK YOU


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 5, 2006)

Request!! 

*Type:* Avy + Sig
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Whatever you want
*Text:* Will You Continue On?

-Is it possible that I can get some rounded edges on both? Thankies again!


----------



## Heroin (Jun 5, 2006)

O darn well what about this one....




I like It to be 125x125 make it a light color....

And make it to a sig make it really cool with my name on it....

And make this one to a avatar and a sig that say,"I will win believe it!"...


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 5, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> -JB008
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMFG For All Thats Lovely!!!!!

I like it man thnx xD


----------



## Neji (Jun 5, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> I was wondering did you want the ava with same stock.
> Anyways here is one:


 
 thanks alot its great


----------



## krescentwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> ^ (Krescentwolf)
> here's my try


Thats awesome!!



			
				Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> -Tonza


Thats awesome too!  



			
				Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Omg I'm an idiot lol! I thought you were the same requester posting what they'd done...that's why I made another one XD. My eyes have gone blurry from making too many brightly coloured sigs @_@. Haha oh well...



And no worries Suzu your effort is appreciated none the less, Tonza too!  Thanks to ya both!


----------



## Tuan (Jun 5, 2006)

a request plz...

Size: 400x120  or alil bigger is fine 
SiG Stock:- EvilKain
Text/quote: "Kakashi Gaiden  A Boy Life on The Battlefield"   (and) my name somewhere in the sig


Avatar Stock:- EvilKain
Avatar Text: just my name is fine

*Thanx alot!  *


----------



## atom (Jun 6, 2006)

wtf no one has done mine yet... i have been waiting for like 4 days now.....


----------



## az0r (Jun 6, 2006)

the person that said they are doing yours may be busy at the moment lol


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 6, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> -Prince Leon



Thanks Suzu. ^_^


----------



## Heroin (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow!

looks awsome!

most thankfull....

So is this one allmost done? 
Dont for get to say on my sig,"I will win belive it!


----------



## Tuan (Jun 6, 2006)

7uan-kun said:
			
		

> a request plz...
> 
> Size: 400x120  or alil bigger is fine
> SiG Stock:coloring
> ...



just reposting...^.^


----------



## Black Swan (Jun 6, 2006)

。I am requesting a avatar of this pic 
。I dont want it colored just regular black in white manga coloring its in
。The size i want it in is 125 by 125 pixels
。I want the avatar to be of cynus's(the guy w/the spear) face and as much of the spear that can be shown.


----------



## Mannequin (Jun 6, 2006)

Sig and avi request

Stock for both:

Sig: If possible please make the sig big enough so that you can see from the top of cables head to the bottom of the deadpool doll and some of cables metal arm. Also please change the backround from the rainbow cheerful stuff to a more violent and cool backround. 
Text: 1st- Welcome to the future 
2nd- Mannequin (account name)

Avi: Just cables head should be good enough for the avi.
Text: Mannequin (account name)

Thankyou in advance =)


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jun 7, 2006)

hey there

yeah i was wondering if you could make me a sig has the sasuke rescue team on it.  well, i cant really think of any real themes or anything, so whatever you can do to make it look the best.  heres a stock a found



umm.. yeah.. if you can find a cooler one, then feel free to use it.  idk.. umm i was thinking of having all 5 of them in fighting stacne then sasuke in seal form with whatever text that fits.  yeah.. any effects taht you would think would look good on it.  and um.. yeah.. if that idea i suggested doesnt work out, the first one is cool too, with the stock i provided.  but that wouuld be major cool if you could make the 5 in fighting position with sasuke in the middle.  or maybe even sasuke and naruto rasengan/chidori-ing in the middle with kiba, neji, shika, and chouji on the sides.  that would be awesome too.  sorry for making this long, but do whatever you think would look coolest.  and for the sig size, just the standard sig size, which i dont know.. haha.

THANKS~!!

oh yeah, and im not specific on who makes it.. anyone whos willing to accept my request ^_^


----------



## Masah (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey guys, I *really* dislike my current avatar.

I was curious if I could get a new one?

Size:125x125

Stock: Link removed

Theme: I kind of want a dark purple, dark theme, other than that you can just eyeball it!

Thanks again!


Oh, and take your time, no rush!


----------



## Tonza (Jun 7, 2006)

Mannequin said:
			
		

> Sig and avi request
> 
> Stock for both:
> Sig: If possible please make the sig big enough so that you can see from the top of cables head to the bottom of the deadpool doll and some of cables metal arm. Also please change the backround from the rainbow cheerful stuff to a more violent and cool backround.
> ...



Here





--------------------------------------

for *Helios* (dunno if is this what you wanted...)


----------



## chauronity (Jun 7, 2006)

That's one friggin hawt tag tonza ^^  

@masah



@helios



+no text version here: 

@bijuukage:

*STFU* and repost your request without whining


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 7, 2006)

*Request for oceanrain*

*stock:*



*The Picture/Pictures I want in my avy and sig are:*The one i posted above plesae oh and with a white border around the siggy and avy oh and could u zoom in on lee's face when doing the avy please...

*The Color/Colors I want in my avy and sig are:*anything u want with nice effects (bright colors)

*The Size I want is:*avy 150 x 150 with a white border and the siggy  400 x 150

*The Theme I want is:*(anything with nice effects).

*I Want the text in my sig to Read:* *Drunken Master* on the siggy and on the avy *DM* or *Drunken Master*..


so can u do this request for me if its not too much trouble please


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 7, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> Request!!
> 
> *Type:* Avy + Sig
> *Stock:*
> ...




Just reposting


----------



## .Naptha (Jun 7, 2006)

*Request for OceanRain/Chauron/Chauronity when he's not too busy. *

*Size* - 400x100.
*Text* - Whatever.
*Other Stuff* - An avatar to go with it would be appreciated.
*Stock* - [Himitsu]​_Inukami!​_-​_01​_[E35F87C6].​avi


----------



## Tabris (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey, I'd like one more Signature please, 
Stock: [Himitsu]​_Inukami!​_-​_01​_[E35F87C6].​avi
Text: Art is the beauty...of a single moment
Background: Similar to the style of the first one, but maybe a little more color.
Size: Average
Hope this isn't too much trouble, you guys are really good!


----------



## Heroin (Jun 7, 2006)

Can you make this to a sig and avatar....

Avatar:125x125

sig: dont care what size it is/want my name on it....

Thank you....

I hope I'm not being a problem....


----------



## Mannequin (Jun 7, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> Here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks alot man this is awsome.


----------



## Envy (Jun 7, 2006)

This is my 6th day, but it'll be the 7th in 3 hours so I might as well..

*Request:* Can Oceanrain work on this one? No offense, Yoshitsune, I love your work, but I wanna see what Oceanrain can do also. And seeing as how you've done both of mine, I don't see why he shouldn't get a turn ;D

Stock:


Avatar + Sig. Avatar is normal size for a regular user and another one for Senior members 100x100?

Sig.. No real requirements, just make it look cool ;D And as usual, a Fenris text in a corner, near the top

Once again, Thanks 

-This is a repost because chances are, oceanrain hasn't seen the request. I posted this the day before he left -.-;


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 7, 2006)

The Hot Hinata said:
			
		

> Can you make this to a sig and avatar....
> 
> Avatar:125x125
> 
> ...




Try finding a stock that's not cut off at the sides and is a little big bigger.


----------



## atom (Jun 7, 2006)

> STFU and repost your request without whining


You stfu and learn how to read because i already did three times. idiot


----------



## Hatake Naruto (Jun 7, 2006)

Uhhhhh id greatly appreciate a Sig and or avatar. Maybe if you could find it a pick of Naruto looking like kakashi. with the mask and forehead protector over one eye =) plz and thank you 

PLz sorry gomen i did not read the posts from the first section i saw in a Persons sig to request so i did.

But if u wouldnt mind making it   Text1: Hatake Naruto
                                                   Text2: Wtf,Is that?


----------



## Envy (Jun 7, 2006)

Hatake Naruto said:
			
		

> Uhhhhh id greatly appreciate a Sig and or avatar. Maybe if you could find it a pick of Naruto looking like kakashi. with the mask and forehead protector over one eye =) plz and thank you
> 
> PLz sorry gomen i did not read the posts from the first section i saw in a Persons sig to request so i did.
> 
> ...



Read the first post again. 30 posts required.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jun 8, 2006)

Can someone make me a sig/avatar using Link removed
I want it to say Wing-Zero on the Sig, but I want no text on the avatar.

The rest do it how you want it. Also Make sure you make the avatar the right size for a senior member XD ^_^


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 8, 2006)

Bijuukage said:
			
		

> You stfu and learn how to read because i already did three times. idiot



I suggest we ban this guy from ever getting a request again.


----------



## Envy (Jun 8, 2006)

Yuurei said:
			
		

> I suggest we ban this guy from ever getting a request again.



I fully agree


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah, seriously, you guys go out of your way to do this for us.  If he acts like that, he doesen't deserve anything.


----------



## Diz (Jun 8, 2006)

hey mind if i request another sig and avi i know the one you guys made me is great i just need this one for another forum and im gettin tired of my mongul sg dont care who does it take as long as you need since i already requested one here it is

Text:B Dog 
size:450/125
color:your choice 
render:
Strider
coloring done by Last of Arrancar


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 8, 2006)

No, don't ban him. We need all the purple hippos we can get around here 

@bijuu
sorry for the lag, I do have other things to do you know, like translate manga 
And techincally, you just kept asking for your request not reposting it, in fact you didn't provide anything, I had to find you the stock...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 8, 2006)

@Wing-Zero


----------



## az0r (Jun 8, 2006)

B Dog said:
			
		

> hey mind if i request another sig and avi i know the one you guys made me is great i just need this one for another forum and im gettin tired of my mongul sg dont care who does it take as long as you need since i already requested one here it is




I think the av/sigs are only for nf


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jun 8, 2006)

Elven Ninja said:
			
		

> hey there
> 
> yeah i was wondering if you could make me a sig has the sasuke rescue team on it.  well, i cant really think of any real themes or anything, so whatever you can do to make it look the best.  heres a stock a found
> 
> ...



Hey, just reposting my request incase anyone hasn't picked it up yet.  Thanks!


----------



## az0r (Jun 8, 2006)

Cursed_Seal3172 said:
			
		

> Sig Request
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Just Reposting^^


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 8, 2006)

Cursed_Seal3172 said:
			
		

> Just Reposting^^




Here you go 

didn't know if you wanted an avatar with the sig so i just made one


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 8, 2006)

i know, but apparaently Yoshi gave him the sig anyway.



			
				Elven Ninja said:
			
		

> Hey, just reposting my request incase anyone hasn't picked it up yet.  Thanks!



That's a lot of specs right there. We are no stock-hunters and that's gonna be a quite big sig.


----------



## atom (Jun 8, 2006)

> @bijuu
> sorry for the lag, I do have other things to do you know, like translate manga
> And techincally, you just kept asking for your request not reposting it, in fact you didn't provide anything, I had to find you the stock...


Thanks, great stock you found.



> Sorry to *spam* in here guys, but don't take that crap. You are going out of your way to make things for people, and they should have the respect to at least be patient and not call you 'idiot'. Somehow i don't see chaurie doing anything for him in the future.





> i know, but apparaently Yoshi gave him the sig anyway.


What anime is your avatar from?


----------



## Heroin (Jun 8, 2006)

srry I deleted the other post most srry... I want this one plz this WILL BE MY Last ONE For THIS MONTH...rep when done...


----------



## Tabris (Jun 8, 2006)

Kaze_no_kitsune said:
			
		

> Hey, I'd like one more Signature please,
> Stock: page 17
> Text: Art is the beauty...of a single moment
> Background: Similar to the style of the first one, but maybe a little more color.
> ...


^ Just Reposting ^^


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 8, 2006)

Kaze_no_kitsune said:
			
		

> ^ Just Reposting ^^



i'll do it right now ---->
here, hope you like it!




> What anime is your avatar from?


It's a manga I'm translating called Beshari Gurashi, we'll be releasing Vol 1 soon 



> i know, but apparaently Yoshi gave him the sig anyway.


It's no big deal, I can't say no to people, plus he probably has OCD or is 11 yrs old 

*No "chat posts" unless they have a request attached to them, like this one  *


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jun 8, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Wing-Zero



Thanks for the sig/ava they rock...


----------



## Tabris (Jun 8, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> i'll do it right now ---->
> here, hope you like it!
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, Thank you so much...It's beautiful!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 8, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> Request!!
> 
> *Type:* Avy + Sig
> *Stock:*
> ...




Yeah, I posted this like 4 or 5 days ago and I was wondering if it was gonna be made or not?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 8, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> Yeah, I posted this like 4 or 5 days ago and I was wondering if it was gonna be made or not?



Here ya go~


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 8, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Here ya go~



It's great! But can I ask for one little change? To have sakura in the avy too?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 8, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> It's great! But can I ask for one little change? To have sakura in the avy too?


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 8, 2006)

Awesome I love it!  I hate to be a bother but do you think you could put the text back on it?


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 8, 2006)

Yoshi make me a siggie with this, I only need the guy



Thanks if you're willing to do that


----------



## Tuan (Jun 8, 2006)

7uan-kun said:
			
		

> a request plz...
> 
> Size: 400x120  or alil bigger is fine
> SiG Stock:Avatar
> ...



just reposting


----------



## ANBUKakashi (Jun 8, 2006)

^^^^I would like to request an Ava and a Sig using this picture.

I just need the picture of him from the ANBU Tattoo up, so that you can see the tattoo, his chest, the arm and hand holding the mask, and his face and all of his hair. Could you edit out the kanji, make the background either Black or dark grey (which ever works better), and in blood red text at the bottom: ANBUKakashi

For the sig, like banner style with kakashi on the left side with the text on the bottom right.

For the Ava, kakashi centered with the text centered at the bottom.

I hope this is enough of a description, if you need more from me, let me know.

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jun 8, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> I hope you like it =D I put sasuke in the corner lol.
> 
> 
> @ Bijuu  - You're mean and I'm gonna singe you with my ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) so there o_O



WOW!! That's so awesome man!! Thanks!!


----------



## Diz (Jun 9, 2006)

Cursed_Seal3172 said:
			
		

> I think the av/sigs are only for nf



i meant for here too thats why i said im getting tired of my monugl sig if no one wants to ake it then thats fine


----------



## az0r (Jun 9, 2006)

Yuurei said:
			
		

> Here you go
> 
> didn't know if you wanted an avatar with the sig so i just made one




Thanx  could you please make the font a bit bigger thanx agen


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Jun 9, 2006)

Hitomi_No_Ryu said:
			
		

> I would like for someone to make a sig out of these pics! These pics from a japanese doujinshi site called 'Denkihitsugi' that got shut down for a good two years. They came back but lost all their old issues from before and had to start over. Fortuately I manage to save a lot of their old comic strips.
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



I've always been a patient person...but it's been a week.



			
				Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Hitomi ~ I'll work on yours



Yoshitsune...you didn't forget about me, did you?


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 9, 2006)

Cursed_Seal3172 said:
			
		

> Thanx  could you please make the font a bit bigger thanx agen



sure 

I hope this is ok


----------



## az0r (Jun 9, 2006)

kool thanx alot


----------



## Tonza (Jun 9, 2006)

7uan-kun said:
			
		

> just reposting



here


----------



## Heroin (Jun 9, 2006)

The Hot Hinata said:
			
		

> srry I deleted the other post most srry... I want this one plz this WILL BE MY Last ONE For THIS MONTH...rep when done...



just reposting...


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 9, 2006)

This is great! Is it possible for the text to be put back on it?


----------



## Diz (Jun 9, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Man, I love you cause your stocks are always extracted already
> Anyway, hope i'ts ok^^.



Thanks its awesome and yeah i get mine rendered at planet renders so its easier .glad it helped thanks again


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 9, 2006)

The Hot Hinata said:
			
		

> just reposting...



Doing it

@VP k


----------



## Seany (Jun 9, 2006)

Avy & sig request please 

stocks: This is for *avy*-

This is for *sig*-
With the sig can you try to get in Kenshin's head and shoulders in. Also is it possible to keep the samurai x logo in at the bottom? if its too much trouble then by all means leave that out. Thanks.

Sizes: avy-150 x 150
sig- 150 x 400

Colours: whatever looks best for avy, and for the sig black and dark red would be great =)

Text: Cartoon

Thanks alot! hope this isn't too much trouble.


----------



## Tuan (Jun 9, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> here



thanx alot Tonza!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 9, 2006)

@Hot Hinata



@VP - FINAL one


----------



## Heroin (Jun 9, 2006)

sweet thanks that looks awsome....

Be back next month to do this again and thanks again....


----------



## ANBUKakashi (Jun 9, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Hope you like it ^^.



    OMG!!! Suzuhiko!!! Thank you sooo much. I love them!


----------



## Cero (Jun 9, 2006)

Sig & Avy Request

Avy Size- 125x125
Sig Size- Any size, in your opinion, looks best
Stock-



Text- True strength is the flower of Wisdom. RagingNinja
Color- Any color you like
Other- Nothing Else, thank you so much!


----------



## Heroin (Jun 9, 2006)

*This is for my freinds FC not for me and his name is garaa 92...*

He is makeing a Lord of the rings FC...

He wants this sig to be kinda bright small and wants it to maed for 3 way...

Lord Of The Ring Member
Lord Of The Ring Co-owner
Lord of The Ring Owner


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 9, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @VP - FINAL one




Thank you! I love it!  And yes, this is the final!


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 9, 2006)

Here's a requst i want from Yoshitsune.
Pix:400x100
Background:Red and Black.
Text: Akatsuki | Death To All

I wil rep when finished.
Thanks.

-Lizard-kun


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 9, 2006)

@Lizard


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks.
-Reps-

-Lizard-kun


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi guys. 

I was wondering if I can get a banner made for a pimping thread. Here's the image:

*STOCK*

*Size:* 400x120
*Text:* Yakitate Japan Pimping PROJECT


----------



## Tuan (Jun 9, 2006)

i would like Yoshitsune to do this one for me..if your not to busy

*Size:* 400x120
*Stock:*clicke here i just found this and i know alot of ppl alritedy have his stock as there sig but i really like it..
*Text*: "chidori nagashi"<-BIGTEXT     SMALLTEXT->SASUKE (if it doesnt look good than just delete what you have to delete) *AND* my name somehwere in the sig 

and may i have a avatar to plz? my name on it...

THANX IN ADVANCED AND ILL RIP YOU WHEN ITS DONE..


----------



## Cero (Jun 9, 2006)

Woah this is gonna be pretty hard for all the GFXers to catch up on!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 9, 2006)

7uan-kun said:
			
		

> i would like Yoshitsune to do this one for me..if your not to busy
> 
> *Size:* 400x120
> *Stock:*clicke herei just found this and i know alot of ppl alritedy have his stock as there sig but i really like it..
> ...



You just requested one a few hours ago....
You need to wait a week for another one 

@Cartoon - doing yours now
@Raging - doing yours too


----------



## Tuan (Jun 9, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> You just requested one a few hours ago....
> You need to wait a week for another one
> 
> @Cartoon - doing yours now
> @Raging - doing yours too




OK..NO PRO ILL JUST WAIT.. SORRY FORGOT TO READ THE RULE...ILL BE BACK IN A WEEK LOL..


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 10, 2006)

@Cartoon


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 10, 2006)

@RagingNinja



@leon, I'll be making the banner~


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 10, 2006)

prince leon said:
			
		

> Hi guys.
> 
> I was wondering if I can get a banner made for a pimping thread. Here's the image:
> 
> ...



Nice stock, i'll do this one.


----------



## Seany (Jun 10, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Cartoon




Awesome work!  

thanks alot!


----------



## Cero (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks Alot Yoshitsune!!!


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 10, 2006)

prince leon said:
			
		

> Hi guys.
> 
> I was wondering if I can get a banner made for a pimping thread. Here's the image:
> 
> ...



Here it is 

Sry Yoshi, didn't see your text under the sigs you made so i just made them.


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 10, 2006)

Can you make me a 800x150 banner? It has to be black-ish dark-ish. And can you write Insomnia Reborn on it? Can you use this as the stock:


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 10, 2006)

Can you make it dark, to suit a black skin?


----------



## Lingz (Jun 10, 2006)

So it's a banner for a site? I don't know if that's eligible to request here.



> What can I request?
> Signature banners in size under 500x500px and avatars under 150x150 pixels. No wallpapers, splashes, mangacolorings or other random things, they'll go to open request section in this very same subforum.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 11, 2006)

Yuurei said:
			
		

> Here it is
> 
> Sry Yoshi, didn't see your text under the sigs you made so i just made them.



Thanks a lot Yuurei.


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 11, 2006)

Lingz said:
			
		

> So it's a banner for a site? I don't know if that's eligible to request here.



It doesn't matter.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 11, 2006)

I just need a sig.  I don't care how you manage it, but I would like Kukakuu's and Yoruichi's boobs(i guess their faces too) somehow in the sig.  I would also like a rounded border if it isn't too much trouble.


Instead of changing the color scheme, can you just a sort of add a glow effect?  

550x300 would be good.

Can you add the text, "This isn't complete without Soi Fong......", in fancy writing?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 11, 2006)

My Final Request !!!!! 


I would like an awesome avy and sig outta these.

*Avatar:*
Text: JB008 ( bottom right hand corner )
Size: 125 x 125

*Signature:*
Text: T-Mac & Yao 111
Size: Any Good Size.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 11, 2006)

sorry bout the double post pc problems. -_-


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 11, 2006)

^^ I have a sig & avy request, please!

I'd like you to use this picture, please:

*Spoiler*: __ 









xD There are four in that pic, butyou can crop it so there doesn't have to be all four.  :3 One or two is enough.

I'd like the color to be a light pink.
I'd like the sig to say 'Fuu' in big letters, and below in smaller letters say 'Samurai Champloo'.  I'd like the avvie to be 125 x 125 in size, and say 'MUI' on it.

The sig can be any size.  ^^

I think that's it... thanks in advance!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 11, 2006)

@Hitomi
-_- osokunatta sumanai!


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Jun 11, 2006)

^Thank you! *reps*


----------



## Neji (Jun 11, 2006)

sig + ava request



Text for bothchiha Itachi
thats basically it


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm requesting a avatar. (Because my photoshop is gone..I'm getting it back later!)
*Size:*150x150.
*Colors:* Bleandingish/Black.

*Text: very small also not on the stock. In the bg. Make the text blend and say.."Nightmare"*
Thankyou. Take your time.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Jun 12, 2006)

well my other request was ignored so here i go

stock: Here

text: K.S.

colors and size up to you (just not to big) and i would like a matching avvy... thx you so much to whoever does this


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 12, 2006)

Suzuhiko-san, I *love* it!  -^___^- Thank you!


----------



## .Naptha (Jun 12, 2006)

.Naptha said:
			
		

> *Request *
> 
> *Size* - 400x100.
> *Text* - Whatever.
> ...



Reposting. >.>


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 12, 2006)

.Naptha said:
			
		

> Reposting. >.>



doing it~
....


----------



## Heroin (Jun 12, 2006)

Avatar:125X125...Kinda bright

Sig:bright have my name on it...And says ,"I know I'm Pervertive"


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 12, 2006)

Elite Pervert said:
			
		

> Avatar:125X125...Kinda bright
> 
> Sig:bright have my name on it...And says ,"I know I'm Pervertive"




You got one at the weekend shop. 

Dont request in both.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Jun 12, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Enjoy^^



thank you so much *reps*


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Jun 12, 2006)

Stock: 
Text 1:Bankotsu the Great
Text 2: You think this is a game?
Size: 400x150
Border: White, thick, rounded, like the ones in my sig now.
Color: Anything except pink!

Thanks in advance
-BtG


----------



## Ippy (Jun 12, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Hope its ok =)


Sorry!!!  Blind Itachi just gave me one of those seal things.  I repped him, but I didn't expect you to be done so fast.  I'll have some more rep power soon enough.


----------



## Diz (Jun 13, 2006)

sig and avi if anyone minds already rendered,if you guys are to busy dont worry

Textchiha Obito
sub-text:"Those ninjas who break the rules and regulations are called trash but those ninjas who leave their companions are even worse than trash."(if it fits not needed)
and then B Dog in the corner
size:450x125
color:your choice
Stock:
Link removed

avi same thing dont need all the text though lol

tanx to whoever does this will rep take your time


----------



## Heroin (Jun 13, 2006)

ooops....

well i'll just post another pic here in 1 0r 2 weeks....


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 13, 2006)

JB008 said:
			
		

> My Final Request !!!!!
> 
> 
> I would like an awesome avy and sig outta these.
> ...



don't forget me ><


----------



## .Naptha (Jun 13, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> doing it~
> ....





Thanks very much.


----------



## Diz (Jun 13, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> I tried putting the quote in but failed miserably XD...
> 
> 
> This is my third sig for you Bdog, I hope your not getting bored of me lol .



tanx suzuhiko your the best repping and you mind makin and avi hope its not to much trouble


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 13, 2006)

Nightmare said:
			
		

> I'm requesting a avatar. (Because my photoshop is gone..I'm getting it back later!)
> *Size:*150x150.
> *Colors:* Bleandingish/Black.
> 
> ...


It was in last page. POeple dont really look back so im reposting. Do it whenever you can. Please. And also delte the text in there with the As somthin.com. And put my name on the purple. With big border.
EDIT: 
Can you also make a border and add my name to this...

Thanks appreciate


----------



## NastyNas (Jun 13, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Hope this is alright =):


Thats How I wanted it to be perfect man 

reps


how come when i try to rep you it says 

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Suzuhiko again.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 13, 2006)

rengi_98 said:
			
		

> Thats How I wanted it to be perfect man
> 
> reps
> 
> ...




Nice A KG sig,

Thats how i want my Yao and T-Mac request to look like


----------



## Diz (Jun 13, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> I forgot lol XD.



thank you suzuhiko awesome


----------



## Shiron (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm requesting a sig.

Stock: 

Size: 400x110 (or somewhere around there)

Color: Your choice

Text: Rockman.EXE Beast

Style: Your choice


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Jun 13, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Enjoy^^



They're hawt! Thx!

If it isn't too much trouble, could you make 2 matching avatars? I know I should have posted it earlier, but I forgot! Sorry!

Text: BtG
Size: 125x125 and 150x150


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 14, 2006)

@naptha


----------



## chauronity (Jun 14, 2006)

@nightmare





++++

I'm here just for today so i cant do those all that were directed to me, gomen ^^;;


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 14, 2006)

@Itachi


----------



## .Naptha (Jun 14, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @naptha



 =O

Nice Work! Thanks very Much yoshi.


----------



## NastyNas (Jun 14, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> It's cause you haven't repped many people since last repping me  . It's to stop people abusing the rep system and just repping one person over and over. Just wait till you can do it again if you can remember lol


Allright xD I Will Remember And Yea KG is one of my fav players he needs a Ring
and I hope Rockets Makes it next year to Mcgrady and Yao is like Shaq and Kobe


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 14, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Hmmm..




Well .....my finals request looks   AWESOME!!!!!!

Thnx a whole lot Suzuhiko. Reps and Cred coming up.


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Jun 14, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

>



Thanks a million!


----------



## Neji (Jun 14, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Itachi


 
thanks thats great


----------



## Seany (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi again!  a Chopper sig request, please 

Stock:
Can you try and fit most of chopper and his drink on? just try your best, im sure the outcome will be great =)

Size: 150 x 400

Colour: Whatever looks best 

Text: Cartoon

Thanks!


----------



## GangstaKakashi (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello, my first time doin this, well can i please request an ANBU Kakashi sig and avatar. 

Stock:

The first image i want as the avatar, and the one below it as the Signature. Resize both of them as much as u can so u can still see most of the image. On the avatar can u take out the Hatake Kakashi text and put in Gangsta Kakashi.. also can u put Gangsta Kakashi and the sig(see below). All of this would be much appreciated.

Size: Avatar:125x125 Sig:400x150

Color:Whichever looks better

Text: avatar: Gangsta Kakashi(see above) Sig: Wars come and go, but my soldiers stay eternal-Gangsta Kakashi

Thank You SO VERY MUCH!!!


----------



## Heroin (Jun 14, 2006)

Can you o this one

*Avatar:125x125
And what ever you like it....


Sig any size you want....
live the background like it is....
kinda bright....

*


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 14, 2006)

> *Request for oceanrain*
> 
> *stock:*
> 
> ...



^reposting...


----------



## Envy (Jun 14, 2006)

Second Repost: I can't seem to catch ocean -.-

Can *Oceanrain* work on this one? No offense, Yoshitsune, I love your work, but I wanna see what Oceanrain can do also. And seeing as how you've done both of mine, I don't see why he shouldn't get a turn ;D

Stock:


Avatar + Sig. Avatar is normal size for a regular user and another one for Senior members 100x100?

Sig.. No real requirements, just make it look cool ;D And as usual, a Fenris text in a corner, near the top

Once again, Thanks


----------



## Yondy (Jun 14, 2006)

^ Oceanrain is on break. He's not taking requests right now.



			
				ocearain said:
			
		

> I'm here just for today so i cant do those all that were directed to me, gomen ^^;;


----------



## Seany (Jun 15, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> This alright? =)



Wow! thanks alot :amazed There just how i wanted them =)


----------



## Glaciale (Jun 15, 2006)

Hello again  I decided to come back and ask for a second signature! I hope that is OK! 

So, yeah, I am requesting a 400x125 siggie hehe, and here is the stock:

Page 2

I'm not really too sure about what colours I want but I guess greens would be good, I want both figures in the siggie, but only really their heads and maybe upper bodies but mainly Pandy (the woman) with Retro (TV head guy) like in the background while she stands out sort of thing.

Ermmm, the text I want 'Dead Leaves' in shaky sort of electrified writing and then near/next to the girl 'Pandy' and 'Retro' next to the guy, don't mind what font with that.

But feel free to do what you want, my explanations arent really that good.

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 15, 2006)

A sig and avatar request for yoshitsune.

Here's the stock I want for both the sig and avatar:Love you

For the avatar I want it to be 125x125 and I also want an animation of it showing each character, hope thats not too much trouble. Also, I would want my name on it, "Zukuru".

For the sig I would like it to be 430x150 and my name on it as well. I also want it to say Straw Hat Pirates.

Colors: Any colors you want to use, up to you.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 15, 2006)

I'd like a sig + Ava XD

Sig:

Size - 500x150 
Text - Nihonjin, Striving 4 Perfection
Color - I like Blue..BUT you can use what ever looks best with the stock, don't make it blue if Red turns out better turns out better for example...

Avatar:

Size- 125x125
Text- Nihonjin (or simply nothing)




You can use any of the MiHawk Pics 

Thnx Guys ^_^


----------



## urgetopurge (Jun 15, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> I already made a request today and tbh I canr remember if Ive made the 30 post requirement or not I'm bloody close though. If not I'm going to spam the forums cos this needs to be made and I know you would kill to work with this stock
> 
> Ill post details in case I'm accepted
> 
> ...



This sig is so hot... Can someone crop this for me to 400x150 so that the most important part of the picture is showing.
None of the japanese characters showing plz


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 15, 2006)

urgetopurge said:
			
		

> This sig is so hot... Can someone crop this for me to 400x150 so that the most important part of the picture is showing.
> None of the japanese characters showing plz


Sadly, you can't make a request yet. :/

The reason is that you only have 5 posts. Make it go up to 30 posts and come back here with your request. 

The rest of the rules can be found on this thread's very first post. =)


----------



## urgetopurge (Jun 15, 2006)

Ahh ok thanks


----------



## Tuan (Jun 15, 2006)

i would like *Yoshitsune* to do this for me...(big fan..lol)

*Size:* 400x120 or what ever you want.
*COLOR:* anything but not to dark.
*RENDER:* RENDER
*TEXT1:* "UCHIHA OBITO"
*TEXT2:* my name some where in the sig "7uan-Kun"
*CAN YOU MAKE ME A AVATAR TOO PLEASE?*

*THANX YOU..ILL RIP YOU WHEN ITS DONE!  *


----------



## az0r (Jun 16, 2006)

Request For Sig And Ava

Stock:


Text: The NEw Genration

Could you pleae include all the characters
Thanx


----------



## chauronity (Jun 16, 2006)

Drunken Master said:
			
		

> ^reposting...



Hmm there's not much of work i can do with that one, cos it's pretty edited up already/uneditable, and size is ... well small ^^;; . So any greater pic of Lee would be nice, if you just could find some 

Link removed 

From there ... like this for example :


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 16, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Hmm there's not much of work i can do with that one, cos it's pretty edited up already/uneditable, and size is ... well small ^^;; . So any greater pic of Lee would be nice, if you just could find some
> 
> Link removed
> 
> From there ... like this for example :


oh man that was the only good drunk lee fanart i could find lol ow well.

would it be possible to make a sig+avy with this stock..



or


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jun 16, 2006)

*Avatar and Signature Request for oceanrain,Yoshitsune or for anyone good available.*


*Size:* 400 x 110
*Text:* Spike Spiegel
*Text 2:* Cowboy Bebop

Make it look sweet .


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 16, 2006)

Avy and sig request for Yoshitsune


*Type:* Avy + Sig
*Stock:* 
*Size: *whatever you want
*Text:* Another Side Another Story. Deep Dive


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 16, 2006)

Sig+Avy request 

*Stock:* Spoiler

*Sig Size:* 400x120
*Colors:* Similar to the stock's colors: pink, white etc.

(using fanciful aka loopy-like font)
*Text 1:* Tasting you...
*Text 2:* Anemone | Leon (in small text below Text 1 or anywhere appropriate)


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 16, 2006)

Special Request!

I need a 150x150 avy of this showing Link's face and Midnia's face. And I need a sig with a nice bg with the text "D-T" and "Link and Midnia?"



Thanks in advance


----------



## GangstaKakashi (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey i posted a couple of days ago for my request, i was just wondering if anyone had taken it and started. Thanks


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 16, 2006)

There are a lot of requests queud up.....so I'm gonna make a little list for organization's sake in the order of first posted...

Need to be done
Serenade (ocean)
Drunken Master (for ocean)

Wow...I did a lot tonight.....wow......


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 16, 2006)

don't say that Suzuhiko! Are you going to do any of them?

@GK


----------



## GangstaKakashi (Jun 16, 2006)

HOLY CRAP!!! THIS IS TIGHT!!!  Thanks a whole lot!!!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 16, 2006)

@Glaci


@Zukuru
Sorry no avy since I don't do nice animated things...


@Nihonjin


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 16, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Zukuru
> Sorry no avy since I don't do nice animated things...


Ah, i see. Well, can you make a matching avatar, sorry I didn't say that earlier. Also, I don't see my name on the sig, hope you can put it on there, would like my name on the avatar as well. Sorry I didn't mention this on my request.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 16, 2006)

@7uan



@Cursed Seal
Are those major typos?

@Pulp Fiction
What's the emphasis, the text or just Chiyo? Bigger sized stock plz


----------



## Neji (Jun 16, 2006)

yoshi your doing the sigs so fast your good


----------



## az0r (Jun 16, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Cursed Seal
> Are those major typos?




The Text  Is The  :  The New Genration      could you please include my name sumwere    thanx^^


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 16, 2006)

i would like to cancel my request if its not too much trouble..


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 16, 2006)

Cursed_Seal3172 said:
			
		

> The Text  Is The  :  The New Genration      could you please include my name sumwere    thanx^^



Genration and not Generation?
just checking..

@Violent


----------



## az0r (Jun 16, 2006)

Yer Generation  Which ever one is right lol


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 16, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Genration and not Generation?
> just checking..
> 
> @Violent




Thank you! They're totally awesome!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 16, 2006)

@prince leon


----------



## Tuan (Jun 16, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @7uan



thanx alot for the awsome sig and ava


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 16, 2006)

@D-T


----------



## Diz (Jun 17, 2006)

sry for spammin but nice job yoshitsune  you did all those requests lol in one day


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 17, 2006)

B Dog said:
			
		

> sry for spammin but nice job yoshitsune  you did all those requests lol in one day



Thanks for that  and I still got one more I'm working on...
I figured out why I'm still celestial....-_-


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jun 17, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @7uan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasnt the stock I gave big enough


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 17, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Wasnt the stock I gave big enough



It was a tiny sized Chiyo...did you want any Chiyo stock? idk...

@Cursed Seal


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jun 17, 2006)

That was the only stock I could find let me see if I can find any thing else.


----------



## Neji (Jun 17, 2006)

> I figured out why I'm still celestial....-_-


'



 why is that???, sry for spam just wanted to say good job on finishing everything so quick


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 17, 2006)

Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> '
> why is that???, sry for spam just wanted to say good job on finishing everything so quick



the whole repping thing, but I don't mind, it's not the most important thing in the world anyway (when "spamming" here at least turn off your sig to avoid scrolling)


----------



## Diz (Jun 17, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> That was the only stock I could find let me see if I can find any thing else.




heres one just tryin to help
Link removed
if you can cut out that yellow poster hes holding


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for trying dude 
Would this one work

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 17, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @prince leon



Thanks a lot Yoshi!


----------



## Diz (Jun 17, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Thanks for trying dude
> Would this one work
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



its still hotlinked lol theres still a chiyo try usin imageshack to host it then post it


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 17, 2006)

@Pulp
ok i'll post it here when done~

*NOTE: A handfull of request have been done! Check the last 2 pages for yours~*


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jun 17, 2006)

*Reps Yoshitsune*


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 17, 2006)

@Pulp



Yay done!!!  

*NOTE: A handfull of request have been done! Check the last 2 pages for yours~

Need to be done
Serenade (for ocean)
Drunken Master (for ocean)*


----------



## az0r (Jun 17, 2006)

AWESOME   TAHNX FOR  THE SIG  YOSHITSUNES   REPS!!!


----------



## Glaciale (Jun 17, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Glaci
> 
> 
> @Zukuru
> ...



That's awesome Yoshitsune! Thank you muchly! *reps*


----------



## Heroin (Jun 17, 2006)

Elite Pervert said:
			
		

> Can you o this one
> 
> *Avatar:125x125
> And what ever you like it....
> ...


*

just reposting...
I'll delete it when avy and sig is done....*


----------



## Shiron (Jun 17, 2006)

Meijin no Kori said:
			
		

> I'm requesting a sig.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


My request seems to have been missed, so I'm reposting it. Take your time, though.

@Elite Pervert: Yes, the people here know. But how are people who haven't read these request threads supposed to know? The most logical thing for them to think would be that you did them yourself. That's why you have to credit them; so people who don't visit this area knows who made those sigs too.


----------



## Heroin (Jun 17, 2006)

All right srry diddent really know you have to I just thank them and rep them but I will credit them...

I'll delet the top^ post I'm haveing a spamming problem....


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 17, 2006)

request for anyone

stock:


*The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:* the one i posted above just *goku *with border

*The Color/Colors I want in my sig are:* light blue with nice effects

*The Size I want is*:avy 150 x 150 siggy 400 x 110

*The Theme I want is*: nice effects

*I Want the text in my sig to Read*: on the avy *DM * on the siggy *Drunken Master*

so could someone please do my request


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok Here:

Stock: Link removed
Text: Brigit
Small Text: Guilty Gear XX


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 17, 2006)

@Elite, Meijin, and Shirou~

doing them now~


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 17, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @D-T



That's great as always Yoshi thanks


----------



## Neji (Jun 18, 2006)

sig + ava request for yoshi




Colors: something along the blue and red of the pic
Text: Abarai Renji


and can you try to capture the skull and renji himself 
ok thnx


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 18, 2006)

Drunken Master said:
			
		

> request for anyone
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...



I'll do this one.


----------



## .Syn. (Jun 18, 2006)

Since everyone is coming to this thread and my request wasn't getting any attention on its own thread ... maybe someone will see it now.  All the info there.

Official Website (I checked it out, very nice art work)


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 18, 2006)

Drunken Master said:
			
		

> request for anyone
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...



Here it is. Ava didn't turn out so good, cause you wanted it so freakin big.


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 18, 2006)

Yuurei said:
			
		

> Here it is. Ava didn't turn out so good, cause you wanted it so freakin big.


yahe i love it big lol..thanks amazing job i love it..s.....reps..

EDIT

ill use them first thing tommorow morning


----------



## Neji (Jun 18, 2006)

.syn. said:
			
		

> Since everyone is coming to this thread and my request wasn't getting any attention on its own thread ... maybe someone will see it now. All the info there.
> 
> Official Website (I checked it out, very nice art work)


 
you'll need 30 posts to request in this thread though you should go posts some more and come back....


----------



## less (Jun 18, 2006)

*Requesting:* A set of banners for "The Watchmen Pimping Project" in different sizes, the biggest being no bigger than the average sig and the smallest being about userbar size or a little bigger. No extremely time-consuming PSing needed, I'd imagine. Just simple and tasteful banners true to the Watchmen iconography and pretty flat colors.

*Suggested Stocks:*  The classic bloody smiley eye
The entire smiley

Cover to issue #1 with smiley button in bloodstream
butterfly under the snow

Or pretty much anything else from the cover gallery

Finding useable stock was a real pain in the ass, so if these are too crappy, I'll break out the scanner.

*Colors:* Classic watchmen-theme: Red, black and yellow. Maybe a white one with the butterfly patch somewhere to the right? No need for fancy textures or filters.

*Text wanted:* a small text reading: _[the watchmen pimping project]_
should be in a corner of all the banners. Main typo suggestions:

_Who watches the watchmen?_

_...and all the whores and politicians will look up and shout 'Save us!' And I'll look down and whisper 'No.' _

(for the butterfly one)_I did it thirty-five minutes ago._

_That's what they're saying about me now? That I'm paranoid?_

_The comedian is dead._

I know the Typos are kinda long, and the stock is very simple and sometimes crappy, but I hope someone can work through that problem  Just go crazy with it while you keep it simple, if that's possible. I want them to stand out a little from the rest of the banner. The covers should give you a pretty good idea of the kind of font I'm looking for too.

The payment will be, apart from due credit of course, a rep by yours truly containing your choice of sexual innuendo.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 19, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> *Requesting:* A set of banners for "The Watchmen Pimping Project" in different sizes, the biggest being no bigger than the average sig and the smallest being about userbar size or a little bigger. No extremely time-consuming PSing needed, I'd imagine. Just simple and tasteful banners true to the Watchmen iconography and pretty flat colors.
> 
> *Suggested Stocks:*  The classic bloody smiley eye
> The entire smiley
> ...



I'll do this one.


----------



## less (Jun 19, 2006)

Takker og bukker. Jeg stikker til Sørlandet i et par dager nå, men sjekker ut resultatet på torsdag. Gleder meg.


----------



## GangstaKakashi (Jun 19, 2006)

*Sig request*

Hello, im here for a sig request. I want a slide show type effect on this one. Can u remove the narutokun.net things on all the pics. thanks. I want the picture 46.jpg to be at the end of the slide show and 39.jpg to be before 43.jpg. Other than that the other images can be in any order. Try to resize the images as much as u can to still see the images. Basically the whole effect is like Kakashi is dreaming.
*stock:*1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
*Colors:* Any thing that looks cool. The slide show effects are the same way too, just whatever looks cool. thanks.
*Size* I want the sig to be 400x150
*Theme* Cool effects
*Text Wanted* On the 46.jpg put, They say sleep is the cousin of death, so my eyes wide open cause a dream is kin to your last breath.

Thank you very much, i would like Yoshitsune to do this one but really i want anyone who can do a good job. Thank you Yoshitsune for my previous avatar and Sig.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 19, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> *Requesting:* A set of banners for "The Watchmen Pimping Project" in different sizes, the biggest being no bigger than the average sig and the smallest being about userbar size or a little bigger. No extremely time-consuming PSing needed, I'd imagine. Just simple and tasteful banners true to the Watchmen iconography and pretty flat colors.
> 
> *Suggested Stocks:*  The classic bloody smiley eye
> The entire smiley
> ...



Here you go. 

Hope it was something like this you wanted.


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Jun 19, 2006)

~Request for Yoshitsune~

Stock: 
Text: Bankotsu the Great
Size: 400x150
Color: White and other light colors that you can work with
Border: Rounded like this sig: 

~Three Matching Avatars~
80x80
Text: BtG

125x125
Text: Bankotsu the Great

150x150
Text: Bankotsu the Great

~Omg, thank you SO much, can't wait to see what you do, they're always great! Thank you, thank you, thank you!
-BtG


----------



## amas-emasiK (Jun 19, 2006)

Before I start, I wonder if you could make a matching sig/ava combo? That would be great, and I'll just put the specifics in where they are needed.

The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:


The Color/Colors I want in my sig areark colours, dark blues etc.

The Size I want is: 400 x 150 (125 x 125 for the avatar)

The Theme I want is: (don't know, whichever the maker feels is appropriate)

I Want the text in my sig to Read: Kisame-Sama 


Many thanks in advance.


----------



## NineTailsNaruto (Jun 19, 2006)

Question... How do i get a Sig and Avatar?


----------



## Yondy (Jun 19, 2006)

^Read the 1st post. -_-


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 19, 2006)

GangstaKakashi said:
			
		

> Hello, im here for a sig request.



You need to wait a while to get a new sig, 7 days after you got your last one, so that means, request it again at the end of this week

@people I said I'd do their sig, 
sorry for the lag~ will be doing them right right now


----------



## GangstaKakashi (Jun 19, 2006)

ok, i will be back then


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 19, 2006)

@Meijin


@Shirou


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jun 19, 2006)

Yay! Thanks soooooo much!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 19, 2006)

@Itachi


----------



## Neji (Jun 19, 2006)

omg thnx 

haha i made you ascendant


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 19, 2006)

you did!

@Uchiha_Itachi
doing yours as we speak~


----------



## Freija (Jun 19, 2006)

thanks Yoshi


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 19, 2006)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> thanks Yoshi



um.. you specified the type to be an ava...but you gave signature sized dimensions....did you mean you want both a sig and an ava?


----------



## Freija (Jun 19, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> um.. you specified the type to be an ava...but you gave signature sized dimensions....did you mean you want both a sig and an ava?


i ment sig >_< sorry about that >_< i was really tired when i wrote that post >_< but i can take both, seeing as i want a new ava anyway  150x150 on the ava please


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 19, 2006)

@Uchiha_


----------



## Freija (Jun 19, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Uchiha_


Yoshitsune...are you female ? in that case... Marry me please 

*reps*


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 19, 2006)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> Yoshitsune...are you female ? in that case... Marry me please
> 
> *reps*



no but if you saw my picture.... 
KIDDING ~

@bankotsu doing it now


----------



## amas-emasiK (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks man, they're awesome.


----------



## Shiron (Jun 20, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Meijin


 That's perfect. Thanks a ton.


----------



## Slips (Jun 20, 2006)

Request for my main man Yoshitsune please 

avvy and sig 

*Sig*

*Size* Same as the Sasuke sig 400*125

*Style* Darkish theme[/b]

*Typo* Name ect

*Stock* 


*Avvy*

*size* 150*150

*Style* Dark

*Typo * None

*Stock* 

No rush cheers mate


----------



## Ippy (Jun 20, 2006)

I got one more request for whoever.  Suzuhiko, you did manage to get at least some rep from me last time, right?  I know for I fact that I have some now.

*Size:*125 x 125
*Text:*Kurosaki-taichou
*Color:*Dark, with some reddish tint to the background.  A glow effect wouldn't hurt.
*Stock:*

I want it NOW!!!
Get it to me whenever you can.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello, I hope I am in the right place.

I had an idea for a sig and I was wondering if anyone could make one like this for me.

idea/vision: a picture of Deidara on the left hand side, Sai on the right hand side and in the middle a quote.

size: 500 x 134 (?...not good with knowing what sig sizes should be

color: light blue background, red text

pictures: here is the pictures I wanted of Sai and Deidara, I know the sizing is different, I don't know if anyone can resize the Dei one to smaller.....the picture of Sai is the closeup of him.  Let me know if these pics aren't workable.





text/quote: Artist ninja are better....

(hope I did everything right.^^;;; )


----------



## chauronity (Jun 21, 2006)

Taicho said:
			
		

> I got one more request for whoever.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...





The small text - that is meant to be unreadable - says: " who's your daddy? "


----------



## Ippy (Jun 21, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> The small text - that is meant to be unreadable - says: " who's your daddy? "


Nice shit.  "Who's your daddy?" is leaps and bounds ahead of "Kurosaki-taichou".....


----------



## ShinoCakes (Jun 21, 2006)

do you think you could make an avy with this pic >> 

here

says 'Drink up doggy boy!' 

same ice scheme in my sig that Shirou-chan made for me 

that's 100x100

please, and thanks in advance!


----------



## The Truth (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey everyone I'm a first time requester so if i make some mistakes bare with me. I have a sig and avatar request.

The sig I want is right here:
another banner ^^ 

 I think its perfect the way it is but if it could be resized to 400x150 would be great. I would also like it to say: Finding The Truth through Conflict. 

I don't really care how it's written as long as its readable (whatever looks best to the artist)

For my avatar I would like this image:
another banner ^^ 

Resized to 125x125, and if you could change to background to flames similar to the sig. If not, anything destructive looking would be fine, i'd be just as grateful. 

I hope I was specific enough and any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Samehadamaster (Jun 21, 2006)

*I want a sig with these two Kisame Picture. I sort of new with this request thing so please don?t get mad if I don?t meet expectations.*

*Spoiler*: __ 







*Size*: 40 X 160( or what fits it all together best. Im not good with sizes)

*Vision*: I want close up Picture on the right side of the sig but not completely touching the border. I i?d like the one with the sword on the bottom left and could you plaese make it samaller to make it fit? And I would like the background ?theme? to be stroking water effects.

*Background Color*: I?d like a blend of dark reds/ad/or dark blues. But the artist decides what look best. (I don?t wanna be too picky)

*Text*: It would be awesome if it could read Samehadamaster in Japanese. I?m willing to wait as long as it takes. But there?s no problem if you can?t find a translation. Don?t write anything on it incase that happens.

Decide what looks best


----------



## Samehadamaster (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks! THIs is AWESOMe!!!


*reps*


----------



## C?k (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey, would like to request a Sig and avy combo:

*Material*: 

*Size*: Same kinda size as my current sig and avy.

*Colours*: I really don't mind, Its Gin so what ever you feel works best... but plz no pink lol

*Text*: Vicious Smile..where ever >_>. If there are a lot of requests don't worry about this one till you got time and nothing else better to do


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 22, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> Hey, would like to request a Sig and avy combo:
> 
> *Size*: Same kinda size as my current sig and avy.
> 
> ...




I'll do it 

EDIT: Done!

Hope you like it


----------



## Seany (Jun 22, 2006)

Hello! =)

Just an avy request.

Stock: 

Size: 150 x 150
Colour: Whatever looks best
Text: Cartoon.

Thanks!


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Jun 22, 2006)

I want 1 with the mizukage beating the mess out of the others

size:150X150 or wat ever the long kind is

color:BLUE

Text:Mizukage, 4th Mizukage, Water Warrior, Or Warrior Of Water (which ever works better 4 u)

Peaz & Tank U


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 22, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Hello! =)
> 
> Just an avy request.
> 
> ...




Here you go


----------



## Seany (Jun 22, 2006)

^omg! thank you XD. Your great!


----------



## The Truth (Jun 22, 2006)

I was the last post on the previous page so my request may have been missed. I'm not in a rush or anything I just wanted to make sure people saw it. So whoevers willing to do it, i'll be grateful.




			
				The Truth said:
			
		

> Hey everyone I'm a first time requester so if i make some mistakes bare with me. I have a sig and avatar request.
> 
> The sig I want is right here:Hey look, commercial airplane wreckage at Ground Zero
> 
> ...


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Jun 22, 2006)

can i get a cool avy 2 match da sig Peaz & Tank U


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 22, 2006)

4th Mizukage said:
			
		

> can i get a cool avy 2 match da sig Peaz & Tank U



1. you dont meet the posting requirements.
2. you dont have any stocks.
3. you spam.
4. your not a senior member, you cant use 150x150 avatars.


Now go meet the requirements that's written on the first page and get yourself some stocks. 

Then come back.


----------



## Diz (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey anyone mind makin me a sig and avi

The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are: 
Read this too 
The Color/Colors I want in my sig are:
The Size I want is: 400x100
I Want the text in my sig to read: Alucard then B Dog somewhere in the corner

avi size 120x120
 thanks to whoever does this


----------



## NastyNas (Jun 22, 2006)

。This is what i want to be doneic one on the right either his whole body or from his waist to his head,pic 2 fading in the background can you tilt it a little bit,and the third one the left and can you also show lebron dunking on the person.

。The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs 

are:1)Read this too

2)Obakemono Project

3)Link Here

EDITan You Guys Also Add THis Logo Too

Read this too

。The Color/Colors I want in my sig areleveland Cavalier Jersey Colors

。The Size I want is:400x150

。I Want the text in my sig to read:The King,Then Lebron James Under it



Hope It Aint Too Much


----------



## Heroin (Jun 22, 2006)

Can you do this one I'm in the mood for Samurai Champloo...

Avatar
125x125
Text whater ever you want
Back ground what ever you want just want it nice.(:

Sig
What Ever Size
No name
Dont care what text
Dont care background

You get the Pount C:

here it is


----------



## Brooke Logan (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi, I saw this post and saw that only my own post was quoted, there was no other comment in the post, so I was wondering if I did anything wrong or you need more information or something.^^;;;;;


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Jun 22, 2006)

I want the kages 2 look lik disMegami-AnimeKunoichi Cherushi
Sig

Vision:Mizukage Beating the mess out of the other kages
Pics:Mizukages doing a water jutsu on the other kages
Colors:Kages hats respective colors backround black with streaks of white & light blue handsigns white justsu blue
Sizeever all will fit in
Words:4th Mizukage, Mizukage, water warrior, or warrior of water (which ever sound better 2 u)

Avy

Visionlose up of Mizukage from sig
Sizeever is a good size 2 u


----------



## Diz (Jun 22, 2006)

just to help you out man you need to provide stocks


----------



## chauronity (Jun 22, 2006)

4th Mizukage said:
			
		

> Sig
> 
> Vision:Mizukage Beating the mess out of the other kages
> Pics:Mizukages doing a water jutsu on the other kages
> ...



You still need to link the pictures the sig is made of. The RAW material. Like in my sig, the pic that was the original (also far bigger) before anything was done to it. 

id est, get a pics of Mizukages doing a water jutsu on the other kages


----------



## ShinoCakes (Jun 22, 2006)

Me said:
			
		

> do you think you could make an avy with this pic >>
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Why do I feel like me and the other people below me didn't get thir posts replied to? J/W


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 22, 2006)

@bankotsu


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Jun 22, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @bankotsu



*cries*

It's Beautiful!

T_T

OMG! Thank you!

*reps*


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 22, 2006)

@Slips
I *really* liked the outcome of this, idk how I did it...


----------



## Strider2k (Jun 23, 2006)

This is what i want to be done: I'm looking for an avatar/sig combo please. I was wondering if it would be possible to use Ichigo from this pic, but create a different background. 
The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are: Sasusaku Shrine
The Color/Colors I want in my sig are: I'm looking for more of a black and  blood red color scheme
The Size I want is: Avatar can be 125x125, sig would be 500wide x 100high
I Want the text in my sig to read: Was hoping the sig could just say "Bankai" in a nice looking font, as well as having it in Kanji. For the avatar, if it could just be his profile from the shoulders up, with my name in the bottom right. 


Yes I copied/pasted the "When requesting template"  Thanks in advance to whomever helps.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 23, 2006)

Strider2k said:
			
		

> Yes I copied/pasted the "When requesting template"  Thanks in advance to whomever helps.



I like people who abide by the rules  
I'll work on yours in the morning~


----------



## C?k (Jun 23, 2006)

Yuurei said:
			
		

> I'll do it
> 
> EDIT: Done!
> 
> Hope you like it


 
Thanks! it's brilliant ... credit and thanks


----------



## Slips (Jun 23, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Slips
> I *really* liked the outcome of this, idk how I did it...




Ahh fantastic job mate.Have to agree I like to the outcome too 

reps and cred as usual inbound mate


----------



## Rockafeller (Jun 23, 2006)

Signature
Umm... I'd like to make a request too.

Here is the image:
URL:


Text: achmed the administrator could you put the at the top left corner. ( could you put Sasusaku Shrine at the bottom right corner?
Text color: FFFFFF (white)
Text fontcticity
font download: 
Image background color: 0000FF, FFFFFF (light blue and white) with snow in the background. If you can.

Other infomation: Could you leave the "~fye~" there, please. I hope I'm not requesting to much. T.Y.!!


----------



## Aman (Jun 23, 2006)

Yoshi, you're so good! 

I have a request, if I'm worthy. 

Avatar and sig request, very unlike me, I don't have a vision on how I want it done, but I have a good stock. Maybe just a badass bg and ''Akatsuki'' in blood red?  <--- I do not like that idea a lot, but if you manage to make it look great and don't have a better idea, feel free to use it.  The ava should be 150x150, the sig whatever you want (but this feels like one of the bigger sigs if you ask me, since you need more than just their faces), and I would like to have my name somewhere on the sig. 

.

If you can think of a slogan that would fit that would be fine too, otherwise, skip it. 

Oh yeah, and I was thinking that the avatar could have a close-up of either one or both their faces, and the sig to show their whole bodies and cloaks. : ) 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NastyNas (Jun 23, 2006)

Did Anyone Did Mine Yet?


----------



## Glaciale (Jun 23, 2006)

Ehehehehheehehehhehee, I'm back, I just can't keep away! I'm loving all these sigs and avvies you guys are making they're amazing, i promise this will be my lastest request, at least for a while *laughs sheepishly* But this signature is more for my friend then for me!

These are the stocks:


Anime	Pocket ​_Monsters​_-​_Advanced​_Generation​_-​_456​_AG180​_-​_Haruka​_VS​ _Harley!​_Stage​_On​_with​_a​_Double​_Battle!![9F5D0084].avi


Anime	Pocket ​_Monsters​_-​_Advanced​_Generation​_-​_456​_AG180​_-​_Haruka​_VS​ _Harley!​_Stage​_On​_with​_a​_Double​_Battle!![9F5D0084].avi


Anime	Pocket ​_Monsters​_-​_Advanced​_Generation​_-​_456​_AG180​_-​_Haruka​_VS​ _Harley!​_Stage​_On​_with​_a​_Double​_Battle!![9F5D0084].avi


Anime	Pocket ​_Monsters​_-​_Advanced​_Generation​_-​_456​_AG180​_-​_Haruka​_VS​ _Harley!​_Stage​_On​_with​_a​_Double​_Battle!![9F5D0084].avi

Feel free to use any of the images you want, but the third link is my fav *hehe* I'm aware that the pics have 'twinbells.org' on them and don't mind if that isn't removable, anyways, I want this sig to be 450X170 and like a midnight bluey-purple colour, with the text 'Star Crossed Lovers' in like fancy writing and all shiny 

I think thats all the info there...

Thank you in advance

THIS WILL BE THE LAST REQUEST! PROMISE!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 23, 2006)

achmed the cheesenapper said:
			
		

> Signature
> Umm... I'd like to make a request too.



You need 30 posts to request here, I'm sure you can crack up the post count~

@Aman....gulp
I'll do yours next since Suzu stole my requestee


----------



## Aman (Jun 23, 2006)

Omg, Yoshi's gonna do mine!


----------



## Rockafeller (Jun 23, 2006)

Oh............ sorry


----------



## Aman (Jun 23, 2006)

You'll be there soon, just 15 more.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 23, 2006)

I orginally asked oceanrain to do it, but he/she's going to some festival, which will be a while.  I already sent the cancel PM, and told him/her to enjoy.  Can whoever else who's willing take care of my request?
*What:* Ava and sig.
*Size:* Can the ava be 125 x 125 and a second copy of 150 x 150(I'll be a senior member soon enough)?

For the sig, can you keep the same ratio of the dimensions, but just make the length 500 pixels.  Can I also get rounded borders?

For the ava, just make it the same theme as the sig, and also with rounded borders.
*Text:* Can you add, Taicho, to the upper-right hand side?  Keep the text bubbles, please.  What you see there is the extent of my image-editting skills....
*Colors:* Mostly dark, but with some red ambience.  Can my name also be in red, with some glow?
*Stock:*
*Spoiler*: __ 







Get it to me whenver you can.  I'll appreciate it.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Jun 23, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Hmm? No you didn't do anything wrong. That sig is for you
> 
> Unless I did something wrong  ?



Ah, I hadn't seen it!  My computer is so slow to download that it had never downloaded it for me.  Sorry. 

Thanks so much, it's beautiful!  I can't wait to put it in.^^  (now has to find out how to put a sig in.^^;;;; )


----------



## ShinoCakes (Jun 23, 2006)

ooookay... I would like to request an avatar.


*size*: 100x100 or 125x125
*Text*: 'Drink up Doggy Boy'
*Colors*: Just an Icy scheme

Thanks in advance to whoever makes it =]


----------



## The Truth (Jun 23, 2006)

Just upping my request as it seems to have been lost in all of this threads activity.



			
				The Truth said:
			
		

> Hey everyone I'm a first time requester so if i make some mistakes bare with me. I have a sig and avatar request.
> 
> The sig I want is right here:Link removed
> 
> ...


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Jun 23, 2006)

I want a sig exactly lik dis  but midnightnavy backround & i want it 2 say the true ultimate water ninja or the true mizukage which ever sounds better 2 u PEAZ & TANK U
P.S. and avy lik dis peaz


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 23, 2006)

@Aman



@mizukage
Uh, you need to supply us with the stocks so we can work with it


----------



## Diz (Jun 23, 2006)

wow that one is nice yoshi amazing especiall wit the coloring awesome job


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Jun 23, 2006)

4th Mizukage said:
			
		

> I want a sig exactly lik dis  but midnightnavy backround & i want it 2 say the true ultimate water ninja or the true mizukage which ever sounds better 2 u PEAZ & TANK U
> P.S. and avy lik dis peaz



I do hav stocks....now


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 23, 2006)

4th Mizukage said:
			
		

> I do hav stocks....now



Um..those aren't stocks, they are just Up in flamez's signature made by someone in the request forum...why not just ask the person who made him his signature if you want the same style.  

@B Dog
thanks  

@Hikaru
doing it now


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Jun 23, 2006)

yoshitsune can u still do my avy i would appreciate it it's my 2nd stock


----------



## Diz (Jun 23, 2006)

Yoshi you mind doin mind when your done wit Hikaru's


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 23, 2006)

^^ I have a sig/avy request please.



I want the picture in this wallpaper used, please.

The colors I'd like are the original wallpaper colors.  Grey-ish, with the lips red.

Avatar size should be 125 x 125, sig can be any size.

I'd like the text on the sig to say 'Asuka' in an elegant-type font in big letters, and below it in smaller letters say 'Neon Genesis Evangelion'.  I'd like the avatar to say 'MUI'.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Jun 23, 2006)

how long do sigs usually take


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 23, 2006)

@Mizukage


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Jun 23, 2006)

thax but can i get it in a midnightnavy i not tis is o.k.


----------



## Strider2k (Jun 23, 2006)

Just wanted to say Thank You Suzuhiko, Rep is on the way, I can't put the stuff in my profile yet as no upload here at work, but will do when I get home  Thanks again!


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Jun 23, 2006)

lmao mizukage u posted a request with my sig?

lol shoulda just asked me to make u one

well heres yours
some rep would be appreciated


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 23, 2006)

@Hikaru
...it's not "icey" per se...


@Mizu...


----------



## ShinoCakes (Jun 23, 2006)

Yahoo! thanks... it looks cool, thanks! *reps*


----------



## NecroAngel (Jun 23, 2006)

-Signature & Avatar request for: *Yoshitsune*-

What I want to be done: A cool, darkish signature. I think darkgreen/black compliments the stock, but I'm not sig expert...
Stock: 
Colours: As I said, dark green/black would be nice. However go with what looks best in your opinion, Slips Orochimaru sig was great.. nice and dark.
Size: The standard 400x100(I think)
Text: NecroAngel
Other notes: Please take your time making it, hopefully making it so you yourself like it. There's no rush. Thanks.


----------



## GangstaKakashi (Jun 24, 2006)

Hello, im here for an avatar and sig request. It's been about 10 days since i posted my first request. Thanks Yoshitsune for ur previous work. I want a slide show type effect on the sig for this one. Can u remove the narutokun.net and all the other text on all the pics. thanks. I want the picture 46.jpg to be at the end of the slide show and 39.jpg to be before 43.jpg. And image 28.jpg before vietdes.jpg Other than that the other images can be in any order. Try to resize the images as much as u can to still see the images. Basically the whole effect is like Kakashi is dreaming. For the avatar i want image 39.jpg. Try to make the avatar so u can still see Kakashi stabbing the person. Don't make the slideshow effect go too quickly, and not too slow either. Thanks alot!!
*stock:*1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
*Colors:* Any thing that looks cool. The slide show effects are the same way too, just whatever looks cool. thanks.
*Size* I want the sig to be 400x150 and the avatar to be 125x125
*Theme* Cool effects
*Text Wanted* On the 46.jpg put, They say sleep is the cousin of death, so my eyes wide open cause a dream is kin to your last breath~GangstaKakashi
On the avatar i want GangstaKakashi.

Thank you very much, i would like Yoshitsune to do this one.Thank you Yoshitsune for my previous avatar and Sig. All this is much appreciated. I know it might take a while but im sure u can do it. THANK YOU!!


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Jun 24, 2006)

Can anybody combined 2 images 2 mak 1 sig pm me & i'll give u stocks k TANK U


----------



## Diz (Jun 24, 2006)

you guys are flooded wit request so you  dont have to do mine since theres like a 100 other requests so dont worry bout mine


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 24, 2006)

B Dog said:
			
		

> you guys are flooded wit request so you  dont have to do mine since theres like a 100 other requests so dont worry bout mine



No, it's ok!! I got 2 personal requests, so I'll do yours as soon as I'm done with them tomorrow, unless someone else decides to do them...

um..if people are going to "spam", at least turn off your signatures when you post...it saves scrolling and loading times - thanks!!


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Jun 24, 2006)

hey waz ^ i go a kid buggin me bout wat u & uPliNlfLaM3z did wit my sig & avaso wen he gets 30+ post coud u help him out he liks garra i'll ty 2 get him some stocks his name used 2 b "garra freak 6 or 4" but since he saw my pro. he changed it to a 4th kage name "4th Kazekage"

TANKS PRECIATE IT


----------



## Aman (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks a lot! Reps. 

Would you mind adding borders though?


----------



## Diz (Jun 24, 2006)

B Dog said:
			
		

> Hey anyone mind makin me a sig and avi
> 
> The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:
> Clergy Letter
> ...


 wel sry bout this and hope no one started on it but im gonna  change my request just the render and text i updated it in the quote thanks to who does this.


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 24, 2006)

Can I have DT's Old Siggie?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 24, 2006)

*People cut with the spamming*
Only post requests with suitable guidelines (stocks, size, color etc.)
If your friends want a sig and ava, tell them to request it themselves.
If you want someone's old sig, it depends if their name's on it or not.
As always, wait a week before you post a new request!

*Requests that need to be done:*
Taicho
Glaciale
The Truth
B Dog
Gangsta Kakashi


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 24, 2006)

^^ Suzuhiko-san, that one's mine, and no it has not been done yet.
-sorry if this is considered spam, won't do it again!  <3-


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 24, 2006)

What I consider spam here is people asking if theirs has been made too soon, commenting on someon else's signature (leave that for the main graphics page), or conversations. All these things create an "abyss" where previous requests are lost and forgotten 

Don't worry, when people say "Thanks for doing it!" kind of things, it's usually a confirmation response. Those are okay.

*Requests that need to be done:*
Taicho
Glaciale
The Truth
B Dog
Gangsta Kakashi

This post could be spam, but I'll save it by saying:

@Taicho
doing yours~


----------



## chauronity (Jun 24, 2006)

Seriously people, what's this? i'll personally negrep those who flood this thread and use it as a place for convo .. sheesh :/  

- NO SPAMMING.
- NO DISCUSSION.
- NO FOR ANYTHING _ELSE _THAN REQUESTS

And for Christ sake, dont use english that makes me cry ;___; . 
*Try to write properly. *

Discussion goes HERE:
Renegade Boards

"Can i wear this or that's old tag"
 -- PM to the owner of the tag



			
				B Dog said:
			
		

> wel sry bout this and hope no one started on it but im gonna  change my request just the render and text i updated it in the quote thanks to who does this.







 (never done a sig @ my gf's pc so it may not be as good as usual XD)


----------



## Diz (Jun 24, 2006)

lol thats awesome for doing it at your gfs lol its awesome thanks Oceanrain i like the rounded corners thanks again.


----------



## Aman (Jun 24, 2006)

Sooooooooooooorry about this, it just looks like you forgot.

If you did, would you mind adding borders to my new ava and sig?

If you already saw this, ignore it.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 24, 2006)

*turns off signature*

I am gonna make a request, since I havne't made one in a few weeks. 

For oceanrain; if you aren't busy with other requests, since I have never requested a signature from you. 

*Stock:*a lil game 
*Size:* (Avatar)150x150 (Signature) Your choice.
*Text*: (Avatar)None (Signature) Hokage Naruto
*Colour*: Your choice.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 24, 2006)

Request for oceanrain or yoshitsune

*Type:* Avy + Sig
*Stock:* 
*Text:* Are you ready for love?
*Size:* what ever you want, and can it have rounded edges too?


----------



## NastyNas (Jun 24, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> *People cut with the spamming*
> Only post requests with suitable guidelines (stocks, size, color etc.)
> If your friends want a sig and ava, tell them to request it themselves.
> If you want someone's old sig, it depends if their name's on it or not.
> ...


So I Guess No One Is Gonna Do Mine


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 24, 2006)

Ohh, I _love_ it!   Thanks so much Suzuhiko-san!  Will rep and credit.


----------



## az0r (Jun 25, 2006)

Avatar and Sig Request:

Stock:



Text: CS_3172


Credits and Rep 

oh and credit for the drawer of the stock  found it on devart its a beauty!

could it also have rounded edges  thanx ^^


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 25, 2006)

@Taicho
first go with textures


----------



## Nihongofreak (Jun 25, 2006)

*sig/avy request*

hi id like to make a sig and avy request 
size: 125x125 and 400x100
color: whatever u think looks good
background:same as above
stocks:


first two are for my sig, third is my avy
id like Ray and Charles Beams written on the sig in the lower left hand corner and Eureka 7 in the upper right hand corner
in the avy id just like bleach written on it
thanks in advance and just pm me if any clarification is needed


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Jun 25, 2006)

can some one do dis  but wit a dark blue backround and the pics 50% transparent & 4 da words 2 say                                                 
                                                        Zabuza
                                                        -------
                                          ultimate water warrior or ninja

(which ever sounds better to da person) in white TANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 25, 2006)

4th Mizukage said:
			
		

> can some one do dis



Kid, you had one made *yesterday*
AND that stock is way too small for anyone to work with

*Don't* reply to this, because it will be SPAM

@Glaciale
I will work on yours tomorrow~~


----------



## chauronity (Jun 25, 2006)

4th Mizukage said:
			
		

> TANKS IN ADVANCE



Request denied.


----------



## Glaciale (Jun 25, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Most of the images were too hard to use so I hope you dont mind this stock.



I thought they would be but thats a great stock anyway! I love it! Arigoto Suzuhiko! 

*reps*

EDIT:  it says i need to spread some more reputation before I can give you any, GAY, I will randomly rep someone, then rep you XD


----------



## Heroin (Jun 25, 2006)

Elite Pervert said:
			
		

> just repost some times people dont look back....




Been all most 4 days just reposting...



Avatar
125x125
Text whater ever you want
Back ground what ever you want just want it nice.(:

Sig
What Ever Size
No name
Dont care what text
Dont care background

Edit---Deleteing last post from yesterday....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 25, 2006)

Sig and avatar request for yoshitsune.

Stock: Heres the stock I want for both the sig and avatar
Look at his eyes. That's shirosaki turning into a full hollow.[/QUOTE]

Text: The only text I want in both the sig and avatar is my name, "Zukuru"

Colors: Its up to you, whatever you feel is good.

Size:For the sig,450X130. For the avatar 125X125.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## NastyNas (Jun 25, 2006)

Respoting

。This is what i want to be doneic one on the right either his whole body or from his waist to his head,pic 2 fading in the background can you tilt it a little bit,and the third one the left and can you also show lebron dunking on the person.

。The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs

are:1)
Look at his eyes. That's shirosaki turning into a full hollow.[/QUOTE]

2)Kunoichi Cherushi

3)Link Here

EDITan You Guys Also Add THis Logo Too


Look at his eyes. That's shirosaki turning into a full hollow.[/QUOTE]

。The Color/Colors I want in my sig areleveland Cavalier Jersey Colors

。The Size I want is:400x150

。I Want the text in my sig to read:The King,Then Lebron James Under it


----------



## NecroAngel (Jun 25, 2006)

If you consider this spam, I will simply delete it (or a mod can, whatever) however, I don't. 

Did I do something wrong? I seemed to have follow all the rules, but have been ignored. 




			
				NecroAngel few pages back said:
			
		

> -Signature & Avatar request for: *Yoshitsune*-
> 
> What I want to be done: A cool, darkish signature. I think darkgreen/black compliments the stock, but I'm not sig expert...
> Stock:
> ...


----------



## Countach (Jun 25, 2006)

Yukimura Sanada said:
			
		

> Respoting
> 
> ?This is what i want to be doneic one on the right either his whole body or from his waist to his head,pic 2 fading in the background can you tilt it a little bit,and the third one the left and can you also show lebron dunking on the person.
> 
> ...



the top 3 links dont work


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 25, 2006)

*List of requests to be done:*

Gangsta Kakashi - I uh, don't do animated ones...sowwy
Hokage Naruto (for ocean)

Cursed Seal (countach is doing it)
Yuki Mura
NecroAngel (for me)

Sorry, guys looks like a lot have been lost in the abyss due to the spam that occurred a while ago, this is why spamming is BAD for everyone.

I'll be working on my requests now, and posting them, then I'll work on the others left IF no one else does them (ie, ocean or Suzu)

First one coming up: B Dog
Remember, turn off your sigs!!


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 25, 2006)

Just putting my request in here incase it gets done here before my thread one does, same request though...

Hey prob. Seen me here before and shirou been making them for me  But i wanted to give her a break so i'm just wondeering if anyone wouldn't mind making me a sig, about the size of the ones in mine and have this picture 
thread
And
thread
and You could do it anyway you want but if you could just put "Solja" Under his name *Darker Kid* and "Elevate" Under mine. And in the middle or on the side, where ever it'll be notcible just put "ISI" That would be great. Colors could be anything from Blue, red, green, just no PINK, lol, thanks


----------



## Countach (Jun 25, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> *List of requests to be done:*
> Gangsta Kakashi (for me)
> Hokage Naruto (for ocean)
> Violent (for me)
> ...



i dident request a sig, im acutuly a new sig maker and i would be happy to due some of the sigs that need to be done
so i guess i'll start with cursed seal's


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 25, 2006)

@violently happy



Thanks for helping Count!!!!!!

@crazymtf
take your post down, you shouldn't request in 2 places since it's not fair for the people who actually make it and don't realize someone else might have done it too


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 25, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @violently happy



Thanks you so much! I love them!


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 25, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @violently happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK but before i do which one? The one in here or outside?


----------



## Diz (Jun 25, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> *List of requests to be done:*
> Gangsta Kakashi - I uh, don't do animated ones...sowwy
> Hokage Naruto (for ocean)
> Violent (for me)
> ...




its okay yoshi Oceanrain took my request ithink it was on the previous pgae or 2 pages not sure


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 25, 2006)

@zukuru




@Elite Pervert




@b dog - yup, i edited it~

@crazymtf - just delete the post you posted here since you already have another thread requesting a sig, or choose which one to delete - the thread or the post her -

I'll be doing Elite Pervert's and Angel's next


----------



## The Truth (Jun 25, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

>



Hey thanks Suzuhiko, reps on the way. But i was wondering if it were possible to resize the sig to fit Shishio in there, he seems to have left his better half out of frame. 
I requested 400x150 which seems to have been a mistake.

If it just can't work thats okay too, I love the avatar. And you have my deepest thanks.


----------



## Countach (Jun 25, 2006)

@Cs_3127


----------



## az0r (Jun 25, 2006)

thats really great  dig the  asian style writing on it
but its   CS_3172       could u please change it to CS(all Caps) _3172   and in the avatar could you please show more of the body instead of a face shot and is there a difrent font? thanx ^^


----------



## Countach (Jun 25, 2006)

sorry, here is the sig need to work on the ava


----------



## az0r (Jun 25, 2006)

oh would it be to much for u to round the edges on sig and ava? and make the sig a but fatter  thanx agen


----------



## Countach (Jun 25, 2006)

Cursed_Seal3172 said:
			
		

> oh would it be to much for u to round the edges on sig and ava? thanx agen



I was trying for 20 min and it was not working, i try again tomarow when i finish your ava


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't know about other gfxers doing requests but, continually asking someone to re-edit your sig or ava because it doesn't look as good can get _annoying _considering how much time some sigs take; and sometimes, people don't save your sigs's psd files meaning they can't edit every little layer in Photoshop to fully make it the way you want it again. 

Since it's a personal choice, if you want your sig edited by someone since it doesn't look as nice or exactly how you wanted it to look like, just *personally PM the person* and he or she will respond that way. Continually posting after your sig has technically been done means the other requests will be pushed to the back pages..Don't take it the wrong way guys, but it just makes things more fair for everyone!

*Requests:*
Hokage Naruto (for ocean)
Yuki Mura - fix your links

@NecroAngel


----------



## Platinum-Pimpette (Jun 26, 2006)

-- Sig+ Avy -- Request for Oceanrain or Yoshitsune
-- Stocks: 
-- Text: Coming Soon In July
-- Color: Whatever Feels Best
-- Sig Size: Anywhere from 400 x 100 to 400 x 140
-- Avy Size: 100 x 100


----------



## Neji (Jun 26, 2006)

sig + ava request for yoshi

Stock:




text: Abarai Renji
Colors: well uhhm mainly the same type of color as the pic itself i guess


----------



## chauronity (Jun 26, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> *turns off signature*
> 
> I am gonna make a request, since I havne't made one in a few weeks.
> 
> ...







I hope you like it ^^


----------



## Heroin (Jun 26, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @zukuru
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks I use it right now *rep*

I'll Delete The last post...


----------



## C?k (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey guys, sig and avy request:

*Stock:* *Size:* Same kinda size as the others.

*Text:* Evil unmasked on the sig with Kurotshuchi Mayuri somewhere on there too.

*Colour:* Same type of coloures used there but what ever you think works best, but no bright colours lol.

Thanks in advance, and if theres a big que of requests it's no problem to wait


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 26, 2006)

Do you guys do banners as well or is it just sigs and avy's....


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 26, 2006)

Tj-Sama said:
			
		

> Hey guys, sig and avy request:
> 
> *Stock:* *Size:* Same kinda size as the others.
> 
> ...



Here you go 







			
				Drunken Master said:
			
		

> Do you guys do banners as well or is it just sigs and avy's....



We can do banners too


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 26, 2006)

Yuurei said:
			
		

> We can do banners too


ok can i have 2 banners oh here are the stocks..

size...190 x 100
Text....The Dragonball FC or the DBZ FC





so can u do these please....


----------



## C?k (Jun 26, 2006)

Yuurei said:
			
		

> Here you go


 
Great work  credit and thanks!


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 26, 2006)

Drunken Master said:
			
		

> ok can i have 2 banners oh here are the stocks..
> 
> size...190 x 100
> Text....The Dragonball FC or the DBZ FC
> ...



Sure i'll edit this post in about 15 minutes with them.

P.S Do not reply to this.

EDIT: Done


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 26, 2006)

Yuurei said:
			
		

> Sure i'll edit this post in about 15 minutes with them.
> 
> P.S Do not reply to this.
> 
> EDIT: Done


thanks yuurei reps...thaey look great


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 26, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> I hope you like it ^^



Thanks a lot for the ava/sig, they are awesome.  Its what I expected from someone of your calibur and this shop.  

Sorry if I took you out of your vacation from GFX'ing, I hope this request wasn't a hassle for you.  Thanks again.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 26, 2006)

Request for anyone

Size: Random
Style: Pirateish
Text: "Duel of The Century"  And "Pirates of the caribbean"

Thanks.

-Lizard-kun


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 26, 2006)

@Yosh - Ok i'ma delete my topic and put the request in here. 

Hey prob. Seen me here before and shirou been making them for me But i wanted to give her a break so i'm just wondeering if anyone wouldn't mind making me a sig, about the size of the ones in mine and have this picture 
Does legalized abortion...
And
Does legalized abortion...
and You could do it anyway you want but if you could just put "Solja" Under his name *Darker Kid* and "Elevate" Under mine. And in the middle or on the side, where ever it'll be notcible just put "ISI" That would be great. Colors could be anything from Blue, red, green, just no PINK, lol, thanks 

Thanks to anyone who does it and don't rush, i can wait


----------



## NastyNas (Jun 26, 2006)

Respoting

?Pic 1 on the Left From His Waist From The Head Or The Whole Body,Then The Second Pic In The BackGround,Then The Third One Showing Lebron Dunking On The Person,Then The Logo On The Bottom Left Corner

?The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs

are:1)

2)

3)

EDITan You Guys Also Add THis Logo Too



?The Color/Colors I want in my sig areleveland Cavalier Jersey Colors

?The Size I want is:400x150

?I Want the text in my sig to read:The King,Then Lebron James Under it


----------



## Countach (Jun 26, 2006)

i'll take lizard kun


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 26, 2006)

countach882003 said:
			
		

> i'll take lizard kun


Alright.
-Wanted soon as possible-
Thanks.

-Lizard-kun


----------



## Countach (Jun 26, 2006)

working on it as we speak


----------



## Constantine (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey dude could u get me better Itachi Sig and avatar that say Hate Me Detest Me on it Ill give rep and credit!


----------



## Countach (Jun 26, 2006)

@lizard-kun


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 26, 2006)

Meh.
Its good.
But i don't like.
Maybe Yoshi could do mine.
Also you forgot teh other text.


----------



## Countach (Jun 26, 2006)

Hokage Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> Hey dude could u get me better Itachi Sig and avatar that say Hate Me Detest Me on it Ill give rep and credit!



reed the first page and come back when you have 30 posts


----------



## Countach (Jun 26, 2006)

Lizard-kun said:
			
		

> Meh.
> Its good.
> But i don't like.
> Maybe Yoshi could do mine.
> Also you forgot teh other text.



yah, the other text just did not flow with the rest so i did not put it in.
but hey i tryed my best


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 26, 2006)

countach882003 said:
			
		

> yah, the other text just did not flow with the rest so i did not put it in.
> but hey i tryed my best


Yeah.
Good job though.
What program you use?


----------



## Countach (Jun 26, 2006)

Lizard-kun said:
			
		

> Yeah.
> Good job though.
> What program you use?



photoshop 7 and image ready


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 26, 2006)

Hmmmm....
Check out Mura's Tut's and youll learn a whole lot more.


----------



## chauronity (Jun 26, 2006)

Lizard-kun said:
			
		

> Meh.
> Its good.
> *But i don't like.*
> Maybe Yoshi could do mine.
> Also you forgot teh other text.



Well that's too bad.
Please clarify to countach where to countach improve the tag, e.t.c 



> *I didn't like the outcome of my signature, what do I do?*
> 
> If it is the artist who have done something wrong, such as wrong size/colors etc then those you had requested, then feel free to re-request but if the artist has fulfilled all your requirements and you still didn't like it..then too bad.



30+ posts   +  1 week atleast ^^

And i bet you'll have a decent amount of sigs to wear meanwhile to that .. plenty of those from mura's shop


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 26, 2006)

Dang Rain.
Don't Got to Get all mad.
I can understand how Fustrated you and the artist are.
But that doesent mean to get all pissed because i didn't like my sig.
I did like it.
But i was looking forward to your skills.
Well.
Too bad.


----------



## White Abyss (Jun 26, 2006)

Yo im requesting a few sigs

Size: normal
Text: Eric
Stock: 
Bakcground: dark blue with black swirls


Size: normal
Text: Sumisuke
Stock: 
Background: Black and a little green


----------



## Countach (Jun 26, 2006)

Shissuru Issai said:
			
		

> Yo im requesting a few sigs
> 
> Size: normal
> Text: Eric
> ...



sorry only one sig a week
so pick wich one you want done


----------



## White Abyss (Jun 26, 2006)

Nuts....
Okay.....um.....
First one...


----------



## chauronity (Jun 26, 2006)

Lizard-kun said:
			
		

> Dang Rain.
> Don't Got to Get all mad.
> I can understand how Fustrated you and the artist are.
> But that doesent mean to get all pissed because i didn't like my sig.
> ...


It's cool, i wasnt mad .. just strict   (it sure looked like i was but i wasnt) 
Keeping em all to play by the rules. 


But yeah, you still got to wait a little thought  
And then request again


----------



## Countach (Jun 26, 2006)

@Shissuru Issai


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok i think mine is 1 week now and i defently got 30+ post so i'm good right? I wanted to make sure.


----------



## Countach (Jun 26, 2006)

request for oceanrain
Sig and ava:

Stock: It's big


size:
the usuall

Colors:
match the stock

Text:
Rage
countach882003

please and thank you


----------



## White Abyss (Jun 26, 2006)

countach882003 said:
			
		

> @Shissuru Issai


wow, this is great thanks!
Sorry...but my comp doesnt let me rep....everytime i try it just says to log in, then i do and it says that i need a valid url then i refresh and it closes the window  
But this is great craftsmanship thank you


----------



## Cero (Jun 26, 2006)

Avy + Sig Request For Oceanrain, Yoshitsune, Zaraki

*Signature Size-* Any size, in your eyes, looks best
*Avatar Size-* 125x125
*Text-* Lighten Up, Be Happy. RagingNinja
*Stock-*





Include Sora, but you can also include Roxas and Riku if you like

*Color -* Any color, in your opinion, work best
*Other-* Nothing Else, Thank you so much guys!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 27, 2006)

@Uchiha Itachi


----------



## Neji (Jun 27, 2006)

thnx its great


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 27, 2006)

@crazymtf
your links don't work
they have "..." in them


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 27, 2006)

anti-NaruHina FC

anti-NaruHina FC

Thanks for the headsup, think they should work now.


----------



## Cero (Jun 27, 2006)

Suzuhiko!, you are the best. Thank Man *reps*


----------



## Deviant (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi, here's my request for a sig.

*Ava*

Stock: 

Text: Vile.47

Theme: Either greyish-blue or dark blue, which ever you think looks nicer.

*Sig*

Stock:

Text: If possible, squeeze 'Clark Kent' in red, 'Kal-El' in blue, 'Superman' in yellow. Try not to make the colours stand out too much, if it doesn't look good, then just the word 'Smallville'

Theme: Same as ava.


----------



## Tonza (Jun 27, 2006)

Vile.47 said:
			
		

> Hi, here's my request for a sig.




Here.





I dunno is it really the way you wanted it but oh well...


----------



## NastyNas (Jun 27, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @crazymtf
> your links don't work
> they have "..." in them


wat about mine then


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 27, 2006)

Who the hell gave me neg rep for spam? i asked if i could get my sig done yet cause it wasn't done and i was making sure and i get neg rep? Whoever gave that to me sure understands the word "Abuse"


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @zukuru


Sorry for the late reply, thanks for the avatar and sig, its awesome.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 27, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> It's cool, i wasnt mad .. just strict   (it sure looked like i was but i wasnt)
> Keeping em all to play by the rules.
> 
> 
> ...


Kay' then.
Cant wait.
x]


----------



## Nihongofreak (Jun 28, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

>


Thanks for your time and work on these i love them and really appreciate it  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Diz (Jun 28, 2006)

sig request for yoshi,suzuhiko,or oceanrain

Text:Kinnikuman
size:400x100
stocks:
this
this
this
Link removed
(you dont have to use all of them lol just 1 or 2 if you want i just put alot of stocks so maker could choose which one they want i want the guy in the middle with red underwear and usually flexing)
color:makers choice

if you want to make an avi go ahead probably gonna wear it later this hidan set is to cool tanx to whoever makes this take as long as you like.


----------



## Deviant (Jun 28, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> Here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woa!! Awesome! I think you pulled it off great! Thanks alot!


----------



## Platinum-Pimpette (Jun 28, 2006)

Platinum-Pimpette said:
			
		

> -- Sig+ Avy -- Request for Oceanrain or Yoshitsune posted on 06-26-2006
> -- Stocks:
> -- Text: Coming Soon In July
> -- Color: Whatever Feels Best
> ...



Alright so im abit desprate now-- can't anyone do this request ?  " Goes back to read over rules " or did i do something wrong ?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 28, 2006)

B Dog said:
			
		

> sig request for yoshi,suzuhiko,or oceanrain



wait a while, 312 came out on thursday, colored hidan came out at least on friday, your sig, on friday, so wait until friday, if you can :amazed


----------



## Diz (Jun 28, 2006)

ok thats cool i thought it was 30 post or a week np sry


----------



## EenXsooN (Jun 28, 2006)

i want a sig with hitsugaya toushirou on it plz with his sword or bankai  something like this but just him and his sword smaller and better quality

if u can his name in japanese and either Hyourinmaru in japanese or english or Dai Guren Hyourinmaru in japanese or english then to the side EenXsooN 

mostly blue and white and black and whuteva color hitsugaya and his sword are

standard sig dimensions

i use Imageshack.us

if u can send to supra1337@hotmail.com

thx


----------



## Countach (Jun 28, 2006)

^ do you have a better quallity pic that EenXsooN, its a little small and it might not turn out well


----------



## Tabris (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey all, I've got one last request for an avatar if you dont mind!
Stock: Click Me 
Size: 150x150 
Text: Artistic Creativity
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Countach (Jun 28, 2006)

Kaze_no_kitsune said:
			
		

> Hey all, I've got one last request for an avatar if you dont mind!
> Stock: [/URL]]Link to the raw of _Evangelion_ manga chapter seventy-two and various other series.
> Size: 150x150
> Text: Artistic Creativity
> Thanks in advance!



I'll make it, but you can only have a 125x125 because you don't have 2,000 posts


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 28, 2006)

^ u dont need 2000 posts lol u could just ask a mod to upload the image for yah..


----------



## Countach (Jun 28, 2006)

my bad
@Kaze_no_kitsune



hope u like them

just pm me if u have questons


----------



## Tabris (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks for the awesome Avies!


----------



## cygnus (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey, I just saw an awesome quote and it fits conveniently with one of our new Bleach characters

Stock: 
Size: whatever size Drunkenmasters sig is
Text: The dumber people think you are, the more surprised they're going to be when you kill them
Colour: Black, grey and yellow text, if that doesnt work throw some red in there somewhere

Thanks in advance, reps will be on the way


----------



## Seany (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi! Avy & Sig request pretty please =)

Stocks: This is for avy-
with this can you just put sidey in the avy? thanks

This is for sig-
with this i would like the background kept in, along with spidey 

Size: Avy- 150 x 150, and Sig- 150 x 400(or larger if you can't fit the image on)

Colour: You can add colours if you want , you don't have to though. So whatever looks best.

Textartoon

Thank you for your time! much appreciated =)


----------



## The Truth (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey everyone I have a sig request, heres the stock:
Deviantart

Nothing needs to be changed just resized, I guess. I don't really care about the size but i want it to be big enough to fit all the characters in. Also i would like it to say:Finding The Truth through Conflict
I don't really care how its written, just make it readable.

Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## C?k (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey, one avy for:


*Spoiler*: __ 







Same colour stlye and colour of border. But simple like my sig. Thanks in advance


----------



## Tonza (Jun 29, 2006)

cygnus said:
			
		

> Hey, I just saw an awesome quote and it fits conveniently with one of our new Bleach characters
> 
> Stock:
> Size: whatever size Drunkenmasters sig is
> ...




Here:



Added some more colors and Wonderwyce text there, hope its ok.


----------



## Diz (Jun 29, 2006)

The Truth said:
			
		

> Hey everyone I have a sig request, heres the stock:
> Deviantart
> 
> Nothing needs to be changed just resized, I guess. I don't really care about the size but i want it to be big enough to fit all the characters in. Also i would like it to say:Finding The Truth through Conflict
> ...



Here you go i knowit aint much but you said you just wanted it resized with text here it is


----------



## Countach (Jun 29, 2006)

i'll take cartoons


and remember   *TURN OFF YOUR SIGS!!!!*  Thank you


----------



## The Truth (Jun 29, 2006)

B Dog said:
			
		

> Here you go i knowit aint much but you said you just wanted it resized with text here it is


Thanks and while I'm greatful for your attempt(reps on the way) I think you may have misinterpreted what i said.
I had wanted the sig to remain the way it was and didn't mind if it was a *little* smaller. Because i realized that in order to fit everyone in it would have to be bigger than most.
But because of your resizing the picture is blurry and the words cover some of the faces.

i had actually requested this same sig about a week ago. Suzuhiko had it done perfectly but Shishio was cut out of the frame because of the size i requested(400x150). So i modified my request but got no response so after a few days i figured i'd ty again.

This is what was originally done:
[Shinsen-Subs]_Ergo_Proxy_-_13_[440AABFC].avi

I liked it but you can see my problem. So if you could complete Suzuhiko's work i'd be grateful. If not anyone elses help would be appreciated. And if that doesn't work i guess i'll find another sig 

Sorry my intent wasn't to spam.


----------



## Countach (Jun 29, 2006)

@cartoon
here is the sig, have to get started with the ava. Hope u like 


Update:
here is the ava, enjoy


----------



## NastyNas (Jun 29, 2006)

How Come No One Is Doing Mine I Waited Atleast A Week Already Not To Be Bugging You Guys Just Asking


----------



## Seany (Jun 29, 2006)

countach882003 said:
			
		

> @cartoon
> here is the sig, have to get started with the ava. Hope u like



Wow that is awesome!!  its just how i wanted it. Thank you!
Ok i'll be awaiting that fine avatar next 

Edit: i love the avy, thank you!


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 29, 2006)

Request for oceanrain... 

*Stock:*


*The Picture/Pictures I want in my sig and avy are:*the one of jackie chan i posted above with one of those rounded borders on the siggy and avy please..

*The Color/Colors I want in my sig and avy are:*anything..(bright colours)

*The Size I want is:*avy 150 x 150 siggy 400 x 150

*The Theme I want is:*something nice some thing special since it goes with my theme lol and cause im gonna be a senior member 

*I Want the text in my sig and avy to Read:*on the avy *DM* or *Drunken Master* on the siggy *Drunken Master*

so can u please do my request when u have time..


----------



## Ippy (Jun 29, 2006)

Request for Yoshitsune, preferably, but I'll take whomever is willing.  The last one I got was deemed *Ultra Spoilerish*? by TenshiOni, so I asked him about this one in advance.  I need a sig and ava that didn't take 3 seconds for me to make in desperation.


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 







*Text:*  "Soutaichou" on both sig and ava, plus the Kanji if you happen to know it.  Can you also get rid "this is...", and "Ryuujin Jakka" please?

*Size:*  For both keep their relative sizes.  All I ask for is rounding out of the borders.

*Color:*  Any color associated with fire, and a glow effect would be nice.  In fact, can you make it sorta like this?

Uhh......if it's still too soon, then I'll just wait until later to request again.  If you don't mind, though, then I'm saving up a rep for whoever....Yoshitsune


----------



## escamoh (Jun 29, 2006)

I've got an avatar and sig request. I'll rep and credit anyone who makes it.

Avatar

Stock: Text: escaflowne3
Color: Pretty much anything that looks good .
Size: 125x125

Signature

Stock: Text: Mugiwara Pirates and if you can fit escaflowne3 somewhere on there that'd be nice .
Color: Up to you...whatever looks nice.
Size: nothing too big.


----------



## kagra 101 (Jun 29, 2006)

hi wat up.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 29, 2006)

*No Spamming*
but I know you two did that on purpose!!

@Taichou
I shall do yours~~

@Yukimura
awwww, PM me yours and I'll do it


----------



## Countach (Jun 30, 2006)

@escaflowne3
i'll take yours, but i cant start till tomarow because  i have to wake up at 6 for football 
so good night

Ps @Drunken Master
havent seen ocean for a while, i wonder were he is


----------



## Diz (Jun 30, 2006)

okay well its Friday where iam here my request changed it a little dont really care who does it whoever is available

Sig
Size:400x120
Text:Hidan
Stock:
Link to banner
got permission from Patrick 88
color:dont care  take as long as you like dont need it right away so if everyone is busy then dont wory about it


----------



## Countach (Jun 30, 2006)

@ escaflowne3
here is the ava, sig should be done in a hour or so



Update:

here is the sig, enjoy



whoever neg reped me for asking people to rep and cread the makers of sigs and avys is a fool and does not undersand the work that goes into them, and who ever did it should not show up in the request area any more


----------



## escamoh (Jun 30, 2006)

Awsome!! I love the sig and ava!! *reps*


----------



## GangstaKakashi (Jun 30, 2006)

okay since my sig and avy hasn't been done yet in like 4-5 days can u just make a simple sig for me. Much appreciated
stock:
color:doesn't matter, whtever looks cool
size: 400x150
thank you, i dont care that my other request didn't get done, it was probably hard to understand, anyway can u please do this one? Thank you very much!!
Yoshitsune can u do this please? thanks


----------



## Spike (Jul 1, 2006)

I have a request for two avatars. I hope that's okay.

Stock: 
Size:150x150 on both.
Text: No text.
Colour: Dark
Artist: Yoshitsune

Please make them 150x150 even though I'm not a senior member yet. I will use them on another forum in the mean time.

Thank you!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 1, 2006)

@Taichou




@Hidan


@Gangsta and bulten
I'll take care of them


----------



## Diz (Jul 1, 2006)

thanks Yoshi amazing that is just awesome love it thanks again


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 1, 2006)

Need a sig again XD

This time its to advertize a tourney  

width - 500
height - 120

Stock -

*Marth*



*Sheik*




*Fox*



Text:

*SoTF - Survival of The Fittest*
*can't think of a slogan so you can leave it XD
*Nihonjin (Zeta, Nnja)
July 15-16
*
I want atleast 1 Fox, 1 Sheik & 1 Marth in the signature (wich ever you think fits best)
Also...
I'd actually like 3 sigs ;_; 
Well...not really 3...just 1 with the Name Nihonjin, 1 with Zeta, 1 with Nnja (Yeah nnja...not Ninja)...
If its possible thank you ^_^

Color: if it looks good I'm happy 

If somethings not clear please ask me before making the sig XD

**looks at Yoshitsune**

Thnx ^_^

*Edit* 

MEEEH! When I think of a slogan I'll tell you ok ;_;


----------



## Yasashiku (Jul 1, 2006)

I'd like to have a signature request please.

Sources: 

Link removed

two videos

two videos

Text: Kiri and Shishi, Forever

Colors/background: Anything that already matches it, or maybe a pinkish red color.

Sizes: Anything that works.

Thanks!!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jul 1, 2006)

*Signature/Avatar Request for Yoshitsune or ocenrain*

Ok I have a Signature and Avatar request for *Yoshitsune or ocenrain*




*Text:* Zaraki Kenpachi

*Size:* 400 x 110

Whatever you do just make it looks kickass


----------



## shannonsu (Jul 2, 2006)

^^; Another request!  <3 Sig x avy.

Image:


Colors... something bright and happy, or just keep original colors.  =D Sig size anything, avy size 125 x 125.

Text on sig... whatever you would like to write.  xD Just make sure 'Eureka seveN' is written somewhere.  I can never come up with nice quotes or phrases for my sigs.  D':

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Countach (Jul 2, 2006)

^i'll do hers tomorrow


----------



## Tabris (Jul 2, 2006)

Another Signature Request ^^
Stock: Link to avatar
Text: Artistic Creativity...Un!
Size: 100 x 450
If it's not too much trouble, I would like it to have rounded edges please, and maybe brighter than my current Deidara Signature. Thanx in advance! ^^


----------



## Countach (Jul 2, 2006)

@Mrs. Uchiha Itachi
here is the sig and avy, hope u like them


----------



## shannonsu (Jul 2, 2006)

^^ I like it!

... um, though... I don't really like the text style/color.  -picky- In my opinion it doesn't really match the sig.

^^; If you could edit it to be another color (even black would be fine) I would love you forever.

xD I'm not sure if you're allowed to have sigs and stuff edited, so if you can't it's fine.

Thank you!


----------



## escamoh (Jul 2, 2006)

I've got a request for two avatars for anyone who can make them .

Stock: Text: no text
Size: 125x125


Thanks very much!


----------



## Countach (Jul 2, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> I've got a request for two avatars for anyone who can make them .
> 
> Stock: Text: no text
> Size: 125x125
> ...



u allready had one ava made this week so u can only choose one ava u want made


----------



## escamoh (Jul 2, 2006)

So can I just have the first one made then? I'll edit my other post.


----------



## Countach (Jul 2, 2006)

@escaflowne3


----------



## escamoh (Jul 2, 2006)

Awsome man thanks. The thing says I have to spread some rep before giving it to you....but I will rep you once I can.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 2, 2006)

hihi^^~ 

I would lyke a smexy blood+ avatar+siggy:

Stock: 
Text: JH1stGen and "Eternal Beauty" in teh sig
Size: Sig(any size suitable) Avy (150x150)


----------



## Yasashiku (Jul 2, 2006)

*waits patiently* I feel bad for the sig maker here.... so many requests. Hehe, I know I'm going to be waiting a while here


----------



## Countach (Jul 2, 2006)

@JH1stGen




@ANBU Shishiza
i thought u were banned, thats why i did not make u one, now that u are not i'll get on it

however two of your links dont work, and can you just repost your request


----------



## Tabris (Jul 2, 2006)

Kaze_no_kitsune said:
			
		

> Another Signature Request ^^
> Stock: Here's
> Text: Artistic Creativity...Un!
> Size: 100 x 450
> If it's not too much trouble, I would like it to have rounded edges please, and maybe brighter than my current Deidara Signature. Thanx in advance! ^^


Just Reposting ^^


----------



## Yasashiku (Jul 2, 2006)

ANBU Shishiza said:
			
		

> I'd like to have a signature request please.
> 
> Sources: Here's
> 
> ...



I fixed the links in my quote, the top two are my top ones, if you havent already started.


----------



## Countach (Jul 2, 2006)

@Pe/\/gui/\/$
I would make u one but miso is already makeing u one at the old thread, and beleve me he is as good as they come, u will not be disapointed

@ANBU Shishiza

I will make yours ether tonight(if my brother gets off my photoshop comp), or tomorrow if he does not


----------



## Yasashiku (Jul 3, 2006)

countach882003 said:
			
		

> @ANBU Shishiza
> 
> I will make yours ether tonight(if my brother gets off my photoshop comp), or tomorrow if he does not



Ok, thanks again


----------



## Countach (Jul 3, 2006)

@ANBU Shishiza


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 3, 2006)

*Pe/\/gui/\/$*
You cannot do that, post here and make a thread about it. It's unfair for both people, the person who does it and the person who could have been doing it.

Please delete your posts here too since it's already being dony by Miso in the thread you made.

I will post the finished requests tomorrow


----------



## Sasori (Jul 3, 2006)

*Avy + Sig request for Yoshitsune* =)


*Sig*

Stock: here

Colour/Theme: Same as the stock (use those colours)

Text: Alreadii Sumwun 

Other:
- Keep the "Sasori" Kanji in the stock
- If possible, could u use an unconventional sig design, ie. not js a regular rectangle. 
If not, then just make them rounded corners plz =)


*Avy*

Stock: Same as above

Colour/Theme: Same as sig

Text: Alreadii Sumwun

*************

I apologise wunce agen for my fussiness XD

And i want to thank you in advance Yoshitsune =)


----------



## Yasashiku (Jul 3, 2006)

countach882003 said:
			
		

> @ANBU Shishiza



OMG TY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Truth (Jul 3, 2006)

All right here we go i figured i'd give this another try. I've been trying to get this sig done for almost a month now but i hit a few snags. First Suzuhiko completed my request but my size specifications(400x150) cut a character out of frame:
Link removed

As you can see Shishio is missing up at the top. i PMed Suzuhiko but got no response and assumed he/she was busy, thats cool is anyone willing to help me out here?

Heres the stock:Link removed

Like i said i think Suzuhiko did a good job with lighting and stuff. But i would like the sig to be made bigger. i'm not to fimiliar with sizes so I would just like it to be expanded to fit everyone in the frame. In fact the stock size is pretty good.

And i want it to say:Finding The Truth through Conflict (or if you cant fit just take out The)

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Countach (Jul 3, 2006)

i'll be happy to do it


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 3, 2006)

Sig + Avy request for Oceanrain

*Type:* Sig +Avy
*Stock: * or 
*Text:*Vampire Knight,     Cross Academy's Finest(on sig)    VH(on avy)
*Size:* what ever you want

For the stock, I would love it if you could do something with the first one. But if either pics are too small then I'll just cancel the request.


----------



## Countach (Jul 3, 2006)

@thetruth

here it is, enjoy


----------



## Countach (Jul 3, 2006)

countach882003 said:
			
		

> request for oceanrain
> Sig and ava:
> 
> Stock: It's big
> ...



 I miss ocean and Yoshi


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 3, 2006)

Posting finished stuff now:

@Bulten




@Gangsta Kakashi


----------



## The Truth (Jul 3, 2006)

countach882003 said:
			
		

> @thetruth
> 
> here it is, enjoy


thanks, it's so beautiful:*reps traveling at the speed of light*


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 3, 2006)

*Kaze no Kitsune*
STOP reposting 
Please delete the reposts, I shall do yours now!!


----------



## White Abyss (Jul 3, 2006)

Yo! it's been a week and i shall request 
Siggy!

Stock: 
Text: Hygene (bottom right) S.I.(top left)
Size: typical sig size
Color: red and black background...more red than black


----------



## GangstaKakashi (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks yoshi!! *reps* Looks better than i wanted it to be.lol


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 3, 2006)

@Kitsune


----------



## Tabris (Jul 3, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Kitsune


Thank you, It's wonderful ^.^


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 4, 2006)

@Alredii
You DID say unconventional, and I WAS feeling imaginative and wanted to try out something different.

So here it is, you don't have to use it if you don't want to. And I have a bigger version of it too~


----------



## az0r (Jul 4, 2006)

Request for Yoshitsune   (Sig and Avatar)

Text: Hatake Kakashi Copy Ninja   and    Cs_3172   

Stock:

could u please take all of the words out of the stock and just leave kakashi with the suit on thanx ^^
and could i also have rounded edges  and a bright colored sig  

thanx ^^    Reps+Credits


----------



## chauronity (Jul 4, 2006)

The team now has a new artist to request from: Miso. 
Welcome to the team ^^ 




			
				ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> Sig + Avy request for Oceanrain
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Ava:*


BELATED HAPPY B-DAY NEJI!!

*Sig:*


BELATED HAPPY B-DAY NEJI!!

Not my best since i havent done stuff like this for some time, but I hope theyre ok, even if i did some minor experiments with the tags and so on


----------



## less (Jul 4, 2006)

Hello again, dear GFXers!

Since you were so kind, competent and quick the last time around, I have returned for more. This time, I need a sig and ava combo, some of the stock might be a little skechty, but since I don't want any schmancy photoshopping done by the ways of filters and lenseflairs and what-have-you, I'm confident it'll be smooth sailing for pros such as yourself 

Getting down to business:

Preferred ava stock:



(I swear to god that is the largest scan of that cover I could find )
Replacing the writing (is that what you guys call "typo?) with just the word "less" written in the upper right corner in the same font and colour as the word "Maestro" is in the stock would probably do it for this one, although I'll give you some artistic freedom should you want it. Still: The stock is tacky enough as it is, so keep it simple and tasteful.

2nd avastock (if the preferred is too small, in which case I'll understand completely and be very happy with the one I get):


If the text could be smoothly replaced with "Music Department" (no "The") that would be awesome, but it's fine to leave it as it is to. This one's pretty much done, so if you could just make it less pixelly and make it match the sig, I'll be happy.

Sig Stock:

If the typo can be replaced by a similar looking font, I'll want it saying either "less"(in a corner) or "The Music Department" (somewhere central, either where it is now or on the crowbar or whatever). Whatever's not in the ava, I want in the sig, basically. (if the Ava ends up using the 2nd stock with the original typo, go with "The Music Department").

EDIT: woops, forgot the size. Basically any size you think works but no smaller than around two normal size sigs put on top each other.

Very precise and anal instructions, I know 

As for colour theme and whatnot, If you feel like changing it a little I won't mind, but please (I'm overstating this, I know) keep it gritty, keep it earthy, keep it simple and keep it looking like a cheap printed poster (three colours or around there.).

Payment will be the standard rep and, if you wish, a free music download of your request. Be as specific or vague as you like. I'll make it happen somehow.

Thank you for your continued charity.

humbly yours,
less


----------



## Countach (Jul 4, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> The team now has a new artist to request from: Miso.
> Welcome to the team ^^



Yea!!!!  Welcome Miso cant what to work with u  

and oceans back 

ill take less's


----------



## Gambitz (Jul 4, 2006)

> Request for oceanrain...
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



  ^ reposting


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 4, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> The team now has a new artist to request from: Miso.
> Welcome to the team ^^
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you so much!  

+reps


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 4, 2006)

@cursed seal


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jul 4, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Ok I have a Signature and Avatar request for *Yoshitsune or ocenrain*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys probably saw my request Im just reposting to make sure.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 4, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Alredii
> You DID say unconventional, and I WAS feeling imaginative and wanted to try out something different.
> 
> So here it is, you don't have to use it if you don't want to. And I have a bigger version of it too~





you...you...you win...

SEE BOIS AND GURLS, THIS IS WHY I REQUESTED FOR YOSHI!!! >___< 

Yoshi u forgot the avy btw XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 4, 2006)

@Pulp Fiction




I love miso soup, but I fear Miso


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jul 4, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Pulp Fiction
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thats kickass +Rep


----------



## NastyNas (Jul 4, 2006)

Well Since No One Did My Request I Guess I'll Make Another One

    。This is what i want to be done:Just Make It Look Good

    。The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:

Link removed

002


Just The One With Red Hair Will Do

    。The Color/Colors I want in my sig are:Red And Black

    。The Size I want is: The Usual

    。I Want the text in my sig to read:Abarai Renji
Where so ever you go, go with all your heart.


----------



## Leraine (Jul 5, 2006)

*Stock:* 

*Text:* None.
*Color:* Well, it?s Anemone .. a pinkish tone would be best.
*Size:* 150 x 150

Thanks in adavnce, guys. ^____________^


----------



## DaSheWan (Jul 5, 2006)

STOCK


text:a-xUpeя

size:390X150

thats all  thank you !!


----------



## Samehadamaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Sig only.

Stock

*Spoiler*: __ 








 Color/s: reds maybe

Size: normal sig size

I don?t want anything specific really. modify the pic to male it look better please.


----------



## Miso (Jul 5, 2006)

Yellow Haired Hokage:
Please upload to your own account!





			
				Samehadamaster said:
			
		

> Sig only.
> 
> Stock
> 
> ...




Sorry but that pic is only crap. Why is it stretched?
I can assure you that you won't get a good looking sig with that one.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jul 5, 2006)

Kiwi said:
			
		

> *Stock:*
> 
> *Text:* None.
> *Color:* Well, it?s Anemone .. a pinkish tone would be best.
> ...



Here you go


----------



## Countach (Jul 5, 2006)

Samehadamaster said:
			
		

> Sig only.
> 
> Stock
> 
> ...




do u have a better render because that will not show up well on a sig or sig


----------



## Samehadamaster (Jul 5, 2006)

> do u have a better render because that will not show up well on a sig or sig



Ok. Then can someone try to make a sig using these 2 pics. Same concept as before.


*Spoiler*: __ 











> Sig only
> 
> Color/s: reds maybe
> 
> ...


----------



## Samehadamaster (Jul 5, 2006)

> So do you mean like Kisame sig...name in kanji etc?



Sure. Go ahead.


----------



## White Abyss (Jul 5, 2006)

Shissuru Issai said:
			
		

> Yo! it's been a week and i shall request
> Siggy!
> 
> Stock:
> ...


reposting.....
alot of stuff that was posted after this got done...that's the only reason im reposting


----------



## Countach (Jul 5, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> F******* well, that's the reason why I post here. So that requests aren't done twice...
> 
> 
> 
> whatever



*NO TWO GFXS CAN DO THE SAME REQUEST AGAIN!!! FROM NOW ON ALL GFXS MUST POST AND SAY WICH ONE THEY ARE DOING UNLESS THE REQUESTER STATES A SPECIFIC GFXER *


----------



## Sands (Jul 5, 2006)

i'd like to request a sig and ava
sig: 430x150
ava: 125x125
colours:reds and a bit of black
text: Hiruma the Devil
stock:

just use the pic of the guy with the evil smile and blonde spiked hair

i know you're busy so i hope you have time for this one
thanx ahead of time


----------



## NastyNas (Jul 5, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Hope you like it Sanada =)


This is Good One Of The Best Sig I Saw But Did you put the second pic in


----------



## Countach (Jul 5, 2006)

Sands said:
			
		

> i'd like to request a sig and ava
> sig: 430x150
> ava: 125x125
> colours:reds and a bit of black
> ...



i'll take this one


----------



## NastyNas (Jul 5, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> I assumed when you said 'just the guy with red hair will do' you meant just the first pic. Anyway hope this ones better ^^.
> 
> 
> Ok its not the end of the world . I'm doing *Samehadamaster's*.
> ...


Ah This One Is How I Wanted It I Can Rep You Now xD Yea I Guess I Would Of Been Confused To If Someone said That


----------



## Countach (Jul 5, 2006)

@Sands




enjoy


----------



## Sands (Jul 5, 2006)

that... was insanely fast
you are really amazing to do this great a job in such a short amount of time
thanx a lot
credit to you countach882003
*goes off to add sig and reps*


----------



## Samehadamaster (Jul 5, 2006)

> originally posted by *Suzuhiko*
> 
> Tried to make it look somehwat like the last one. Hope you like^^.



That?s  awesome. Thanks a whole freakin? lot!

* but the system won?t let e rep you. it says I gotta spread around more reputation *


----------



## Miso (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm taking this:


			
				DaSheWan said:
			
		

> STOCK
> 
> 
> text:a-xUpeя
> ...



_note: I didn't delete this post because I do not consider it as spamming for I gave you the information that I take a certain request. If you consider this as spamming PM me and I'll delete it._


----------



## Countach (Jul 5, 2006)

sigs make loading times longer and it takes longer to scroll trough, it's yohsi's rule


----------



## White Abyss (Jul 5, 2006)

wow thanks...it's really great!

i would rep but it still is messed up....stupid lappy

but thx a ton.....of elephants XD


no seriously thx


----------



## DaSheWan (Jul 5, 2006)

DaSheWan said:
			
		

> STOCK
> 
> 
> text:a-xUpeя
> ...



I forgot it=) sig only


----------



## Deviant (Jul 6, 2006)

Here's another request from me:

*Avatar*

Stock: 

Text: Vile.47

Theme: Bluish

*Signature*

Stock: 

Text: Superman takes flight.

Theme: Also bluish


----------



## chauronity (Jul 6, 2006)

@miso ; countach

You guys are part of the "team" so you can chat as much as you want, as long as it revolves around the gfx'ing ^^  -- it's the others that it's been prohibited 

And claiming the requests sounds like a good idea, do that 



			
				Drunken Master said:
			
		

> Request for oceanrain...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...







// lacks inspiration and time


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 6, 2006)

A request for Suzuhiko, if he's not busy.

*Graphic Type:* Sig.

*Stock:*  (Just the image, and include the "wanted" sign if you can)

*Size:* Doesn't matter, but make it quite large.

*Color(s):* Silver and blue. If not, just blue.

*Text:* Ryan (top-left corner)

*Other:* Could this font be used for the text?

I'd appreciate it if you could finish this request.


----------



## Miso (Jul 6, 2006)

@DaSheWan:
hate the size...


----------



## Gambitz (Jul 6, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> @miso ; countach
> 
> You guys are part of the "team" so you can chat as much as you want, as long as it revolves around the gfx'ing ^^  -- it's the others that it's been prohibited
> 
> ...


yes thanks u oceanrain i love it reps...thanks once again..


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 6, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> I hope this is to your liking =).



Of course it is! Thank you very much, I like your graphics a lot, so I wanted to request this one especially to you. *Reps + gives credit*


----------



## Countach (Jul 6, 2006)

Vile.47 said:
			
		

> Here's another request from me:
> 
> *Avatar*
> 
> ...



i'll take this one

update:
heres the avy




heres the sig


----------



## less (Jul 6, 2006)

Posting to show off Yoshitsune's FUCKING amazing work.

Thanks to you, I am beautiful once again


----------



## Tuan (Jul 6, 2006)

a request for Suzuhiko or Yoshitsune.

sig and ava

Size: your pick...not 2 big
Render1:click me!, if that is 2 dark try this one,click me again
Render2:click here..<---if you dont have room dont have to use it.=\
Color theme: dark-ish but not 2 dark..
Text:"Kurosaki Ichigo" can you put that in japanese? it would be awsome if you can. if you cant is ok just put it in english.^^
Text2:"7uan-Kun" in a small text font. anywhere in the sig..up to you


Avatar
size:125x125
render: use one of the render up there ^^^^
Text: :"7uan-Kun"

Thanx alot in advance--Reps and Cred when done^^


----------



## DaSheWan (Jul 6, 2006)

thx Miso ^^ ya the size is gay~~


----------



## Deviant (Jul 7, 2006)

Countach said:
			
		

> i'll take this one
> 
> update:
> heres the avy
> ...


Thanks alot Countach!! That's awesome, I'm gonna use it


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 7, 2006)

Requesting a sig/avy combo! 

Stock: [orz]​_Kamisama​_Kazoku​_-​_05​_[1AC9ED9C].avi

Avy: 150 x 150

Colors: Anything light/soft
Sig size: 400 x 120
Sig Text: Smiling for you
Sig text 2: Anemone


----------



## RockLeeForLife (Jul 7, 2006)

can i get a animated avatar and a normal sig?


----------



## Countach (Jul 7, 2006)

RockLeeForLife said:
			
		

> can i get a animated avatar and a normal sig?



we don't do animated ava's and u need 30 posts before u can request a sig:amazed


----------



## Tuan (Jul 7, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Ill do it ^^.
> 
> Done.
> 
> ...



looks great.thanx again **creds** Like always ^^


----------



## Neji_Byakugan (Jul 7, 2006)

Anemone said:
			
		

> Requesting a sig/avy combo!
> 
> Stock: sayaxsolomon2
> 
> ...



I did this for you, I hope you like it  
sayaxsolomon2 - Sig
sayaxsolomon2 - avy


----------



## Countach (Jul 7, 2006)

Neji_Byakugan said:
			
		

> I did this for you, I hope you like it
> sayaxsolomon2 - Sig
> sayaxsolomon2 - avy



only Studio workers can complete sigs in this shop, so unless u are new u can't do that


----------



## Neji_Byakugan (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm really sorry, I was reading the third post and it said that anyone can make sigs, but if you have to be a studio worker, where can I apply? And yes I am new


----------



## Countach (Jul 7, 2006)

u have to pm oceanrain but he just hired a new one two days ago, Do not respond to this post


----------



## chauronity (Jul 7, 2006)

Neji joins the team, starting now ^^
Welcome. Good job with the request, too.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 7, 2006)

Nihonjin said:
			
		

> Need a sig again XD
> 
> This time its to advertize a tourney
> 
> ...



Did you guys miss my post or am i being ignored ;_;


----------



## Scared Link (Jul 7, 2006)

May I have a signature of Ronaldiniho in this wallpaper (He's the black guy if you don't watch or play football)


----------



## Countach (Jul 7, 2006)

DMX said:
			
		

> May I have a signature of Ronaldiniho in this wallpaper (He's the black guy if you don't watch or play football)




I'll take this one


----------



## Neji_Byakugan (Jul 7, 2006)

Nihonjin said:
			
		

> Did you guys miss my post or am i being ignored ;_;



Sorry, I should have your sigs done in a little while.
EDIT: done, here you go.
Marth- Link removed
Sheik- Link removed
Fox- Link removed


----------



## Countach (Jul 7, 2006)

^ u have to wait a week before asking for another sig


----------



## chauronity (Jul 7, 2006)

Arashi Kazama said:
			
		

> If Suzuhiko wants to take my request again, he may.
> 
> *Graphic Type:* Sig.
> 
> ...



Denied. Sorry. 

You dont meet the requirements -- 'intermediate of 30 posts and 1 week between requests' -- cos you requested one yesterday, so it cannot be done. 

Come back later or feel free to PM Suzu if you want ^^;;


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for telling me both of you. I'll do that next time.


----------



## Countach (Jul 7, 2006)

@DMX
Enjoy 



@Neji_Byakugan

welcome to the team and turn of your sig :Rezno>_<


----------



## Scared Link (Jul 7, 2006)

Can you get rid of the text =O


----------



## Countach (Jul 7, 2006)

DMX said:
			
		

> Can you get rid of the text =O



 no 

i allready saved and merged layers so i cant go backwards, sorry


----------



## lo-blo (Jul 7, 2006)

I'd like to make a request, please. 

Here's what I would like: A relatively large banner for front page of the Keane FC (a music group) which I plan to start soon. I'd like the background to be a faded version of the sea in Image 3, which I posted, and an enlarged border of the musical notes found in Image 2 coming off the edges of the picture. I'd also like Image 1 to be used in the foreground, towards the bottom of the banner. Overall, I'd like the banner to have a magical, whimsical, cool, soft feel.

Pictures I'd like: 



Colors: soft blues and cream

Size: 500 (width) x 375 (height)

Text: "KEANE" in the upper left corner, in the same font used in Image 3; the album titles ("Hopes and Fears" and "Under the Iron Sea") in their respective fonts off-center underneath "KEANE."

If any part of my request is unclear, please PM me and I'll try to clarify. Thank you so much!


----------



## Ippy (Jul 7, 2006)

I would like a sig and ava.  Really, these two pictures speak for themselves, and there is no real way to enhance them, beyond borders, which is all that I want for them.  I'm pretty sure that it's been a week since my last request......

*Stock:*


*Color:* No thanks.
*Size:* 150 x 150 for the avatar, and whatever you can think of for the sig.  Keep the same size if you think that would work best.
*Text:* "Taichou" on both(*fucking* Hissatsu) and the kanji if any of you somehow know it.  Can you also get rid of the text on the picture of the sig?
*What I truly want:* I would like rounded borders if you could.

Thanks in advance if you can, but deny it if wasn't _quite_ a week since my last request.  This request is for anyone, but preferably for those that can add kanji.


----------



## Constantine (Jul 7, 2006)

*Request for oceanrain*

Request for sig:
Stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 



 also  and 



Backround color: black red a little orage and yellow
Theme: Darkness ,Flames, Evil
Text: ninetail_foxnaruto
text style: gothic evil
 kyu


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 7, 2006)

ℓ??μ5 Бℓ?55?m said:
			
		

> I'd like to make a request, please.



I'll do yours..

I've been gone quite a while.....:amazed  I hope ppl haven't forgotten me...hehe


----------



## BakaKage (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm requesting a sig from *oceanrain*  

stock: 
Size: 400 x 110 px (or upon your discretion, just not too big )
Text: just "L" minus the quotations 
Theme: sort of moody with warm earthly tones.
other: If its not too much trouble, and this is also upon your discretion if it will look good or not but I want L's body to be kind of horizontal kinda or parallel to the width of the sig, I hope you get what I mean. If you think it doesn't look good that way its fine.

No rush, just when you get to it


----------



## Seany (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi, avy and sig request!

Stock: 

Sizes: avy-150 x 150, and sig 150 x 400

Colour: whatever looks best =D

Text: Cartoon

Thanks!


----------



## Miso (Jul 8, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Hi, avy and sig request!
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



^
*I'll take that!*


EDIT:


----------



## Seany (Jul 8, 2006)

your awesome! 
Thank you very much! i really appreciate it


----------



## Yosha (Jul 8, 2006)

avvy for ocean rain, yoshitune, or suzuhiko...

Stock: 
Size: 125x125

Color(s): Light colors, maybe red blood spots

Text: Uchiha Itachi 

Thanks and please....


----------



## DD-K (Jul 8, 2006)

um, could you just make me an anko avatar? I don't realy care what it looks like.


----------



## Yosha (Jul 8, 2006)

you need a picture...and you only have 12 post...


----------



## Yosha (Jul 9, 2006)

I love it SuzuHiko


----------



## Constantine (Jul 9, 2006)

I hope oceanrain gets on im waiting for the signature


----------



## Tonza (Jul 9, 2006)

Hokage Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> I hope oceanrain gets on im waiting for the signature




Well you have 26 posts and 30 is a requirement. And please turn off your signature (which is huge btw) in this thread.


----------



## amas-emasiK (Jul 9, 2006)

。This is what i want to be done: 
The background steadily blurring away, while keeping focus on Spud Webb and the basket. Either that or whatever the maker feels is appropriate.
。The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are: 
Image
。The Color/Colors I want in my sig are: 
Relatively the same as those in the picture itself.
。The Size I want is: 
God knows. Sorry, but I honestly have no idea. Big enough to show a decent amount of the image, yet not too big. 
。I Want the text in my sig to read: 
Prove them wrong

If this doesn't work out, then don't worry. Just be sure to let me know so as not to keep me hanging.


Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Spike (Jul 9, 2006)

Sorry, I know it's a bit late but thank you very much Yoshitsune, they look perfect!


----------



## Constantine (Jul 9, 2006)

I have 30 posts can Oceanrain do my request now if so thanks ill give u rep and credit


----------



## Heroin (Jul 10, 2006)

Got another one....



Avatar: 125X125
Texton't care
Background: don't care

Sig:same thing lol I know you guys will Do good anyway.....

thanks.....


----------



## chauronity (Jul 10, 2006)

Hokage Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> Request for sig:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...







1) save em to your pc 
2) host em on your own @ click etc
3) credit back


----------



## Constantine (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks Its awesome


----------



## chauronity (Jul 10, 2006)

FYI: 

- I will be unavailable to request for a while, cos we will have huge maintainance repairs @ my parents place, and thus have no time for gfx-ing. 
So, dont direct anything to me, but someone else of this shop, unless you can wait for longer (or longest) time. Thx for reading and understanding. 



			
				BakaKage said:
			
		

> I'm requesting a sig from *oceanrain*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





A tad different than the request but i hope that you like it


----------



## BakaKage (Jul 10, 2006)

thanks oceanrain! i love it


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 10, 2006)

Sig + Avy request for Yoshi

*Type:* Avy
*Stock: *
*Size:* 125x125
*Text:* the letters VH

*Type:* Sig
*Stock: *
*Size:*400x120
*Text: *The Hardest Battle Is The One To Continue On...

Can I also get two different types of style for each one, with rounded edges on the sig, and sharp edges on the avy.


----------



## Ten Ten (Jul 10, 2006)

Please? Can I?
Size : 430x130
Render : 

Color : any to match render.

Text for sig and avvy: Star_Kirby

And matching Avvy...
Please?
And thank you.


----------



## Neji (Jul 10, 2006)

sig + ava request for yoshi or oceanrain




text: Hyuuga Neji

Theme: whatever you want
actually i want a dark theme, preferable dark blue

thnx


----------



## chauronity (Jul 10, 2006)

Ten Ten said:
			
		

> Please? Can I?



30 posts is needed in order to make a request, so lift that up w/ 11 as fast as possible. After that is done, come back ^^


----------



## Ten Ten (Jul 11, 2006)

Awsome...
Uhh.... 
did I give in everything for someone to make the sig? O.o;
Sorry... just hard for me to forget my manners. I always say please.


----------



## Spike (Jul 11, 2006)

I have an avatar request for Yoshi.

Stock: vlc. I want as much as possible of her in the avatar. Not only the head.
Size: 150x150
Text: bulten, but I want it to be very discrete.

If possible I'd like one with text and one without.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Heroin (Jul 11, 2006)

thanks looks sweet!! yeah!!!

*rep*


----------



## Renegade (Jul 11, 2006)

NejiTachi said:
			
		

> sig + ava request for yoshi or oceanrain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took a shot :


----------



## Neji (Jul 11, 2006)

^ thanks alot, but if you dont mind i'd still like yoshi to do it for me : / 



thanks for it anyway


----------



## Renegade (Jul 11, 2006)

NejiTachi said:
			
		

> ^ thanks alot, but if you dont mind i'd still like yoshi to do it for me : /
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for it anyway


...


----------



## Neji (Jul 11, 2006)

^ sorry...


----------



## Countach (Jul 11, 2006)

Renegade78 said:
			
		

> I took a shot :




Im sorry but only studio members can make sigs and avas here, so we whould ask u not to

sorry


----------



## Renegade (Jul 11, 2006)

Countach said:
			
		

> Im sorry but only studio members can make sigs and avas here, so we whould ask u not to
> 
> sorry


Oh, sorry, I didn't know.


----------



## Countach (Jul 11, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> I don't think oceanrain minds if random people help out...that's how I started anyway .
> 
> Still the person did request specifically for Yoshi or Oceanrain so I wouldn't have chosen to do that one Renegade XD. But if you want to help out with any others I'm sure its fine^^.
> 
> (Oh...and sigs off in this thread please )



It's not like Ocean is around to care anyway

and i agree


*SIGS OFF!!!!*


----------



## Renegade (Jul 11, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> (Oh...and sigs off in this thread please )


How come?


----------



## Countach (Jul 11, 2006)

Renegade78 said:
			
		

> How come?




because it slows down load times and makes it longer to scroll down the page, so we ask people to turn of their sigs


----------



## Countach (Jul 11, 2006)

i wish their was a thread tool that disables sigs for the whole thread


----------



## Renegade (Jul 11, 2006)

^ yeh, that would be pretty handy.


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 11, 2006)

Countach said:
			
		

> because it slows down load times and makes it longer to scroll down the page, so we ask people to turn of their sigs



Well, I've experienced some of that. But just the part of scrolling down the pages. Although, I haven't thought that it was caused because of the sigs.


----------



## Neji (Jul 11, 2006)

> i wish their was a thread tool that disables sigs for the whole thread


 
i think mods are able to do that, but im not sure


----------



## chauronity (Jul 12, 2006)

- go to additional options @ new reply options
- uncheck the "show signature" 
- done 

Use it. 

And again, cut the spam.



			
				Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> I don't think oceanrain minds if random people help out...that's how I started anyway .



Indeed, i dont. The right way goes like asking me if you can join, or anything, but i dont kill if someone decided not  to ask ^^ 

Also, those who made requests to the previous shoppe are automatically in, and may post requests freely when wants
; - tonza, talvius, yoshitsune, yuurei, endlessrain, endgame, etc... for example. 



			
				Kisame-sama said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The image link is broken, fix it ^^


----------



## amas-emasiK (Jul 12, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> The image link is broken, fix it ^^



Crap. Okay, revised sig, completely different:


。This is what i want to be done: 
Nothing in particular, whatever you feel is good.
。The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are: 
Image
。The Color/Colors I want in my sig are: 
Relatively the same as those in the picture itself.
。The Size I want is: 
God knows. Sorry, but I honestly have no idea. Big enough to show a decent amount of the image, yet not too big. 
。I Want the text in my sig to read: 
How'd jou like that, eh?


----------



## Miso (Jul 12, 2006)

Kisame-sama said:
			
		

> Crap. Okay, revised sig, completely different:
> 
> 
> 。This is what i want to be done:
> ...



Do you mind if I would make a try? I'm not sure if this was a request for oceanrain or for anyone who wants to do it.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey *Yoshitsune*, i duno if you got the pm about the avy/sig request so just in case u havn't, im just gona make the request here...

*Sig*: all i want is "Alreadii Sumwun" on the Sasori sig u made me.

*Avy*: 
There was nothing wrong wid the wun u made me but i did request for u to use the stock, so um...js basically make a avatar wid the stock, keeping with the theme of the sig =)

I also want "Alreadii Sumwun" as the text on the avy plz 

Just in case:

Stock

The Sig

Should be easy-peasy... but a rep is on ur way wen ur dun


----------



## Uchiha Cephas (Jul 12, 2006)

this is a request for anyone who have perfected the signature makin, i tired many times but apparantly i dont havbe talent with photoshop like most if not all others... I just need signature of itachi's byakugan, with reed and black colours only, and the name uchiha cephas in the sig... if anyone can pleaz do major reps will be handed over. thank u in advance.

lol my bad did i say itcahi's byakugan loool man i am half asleep, i meant mangekyo sharingan... thanx again.


----------



## chauronity (Jul 12, 2006)

As it is stated in the rules, you must supply the pics. Get some nice fanart from the fanclubs or google it, and then paste it to here. Then we'll do the tag, based on that/those ...

And itachi's byakugan, hmmm


----------



## Diz (Jul 12, 2006)

Sig Request for Miso since ive requested from virtually evryone here lol

Text:Akuma Knights
Sig size:Your choice to try and fit all the guys in the stock together 
Stock:

if its possible to fit all the guys in the sig if not then just the middle guy
if you can just fit the middle guy then have the text say Akuma Shogun

thanks to you miso if you do it


----------



## Diz (Jul 12, 2006)

Sig Request for Miso since ive requested from virtually evryone here lol

Text:Akuma Knights
Sig size:Your choice to try and fit all the guys in the stock together 
Stock:

if its possible to fit all the guys in the sig if not then just the middle guy
if you can just fit the middle guy then have the text say Akuma Shogun

thanks to you miso if you do it


----------



## Mojim (Jul 12, 2006)

Woah that's too much dude!  You can request only 1  So choose which one do you want.Then the sigs artist will do it for you.


----------



## Yosha (Jul 12, 2006)

Sig and ava request for...ocean rain or yoshi.


Text on avvy: Yon & Naru
Text on sig: I will be there even on the rainy days....
colors: preferbly light colors, or whatever looks good
Avvy size: 125x125
Sig size: whatever fits the pic

thank you and please.


----------



## NastyNas (Jul 12, 2006)

Okay Well I Guess I Go With T-Mac For Now


----------



## Cero (Jul 13, 2006)

*+|* *Sig & Avy Request* *|+*
[Anyone thats up for it, give it a shot!]

*Signature Size-* Anything you like, or in your opinion "Looks better"
*Avatar Size-* 125x125 & 150x150
*Text-* I love the night, It's the only time I feel really alive. RagingNinja
*Stock-*



*Color-* Any color you like the most for the particular request!
*Other-* Thank you for doing my request, Rep and Credits will follow.

Thanks again!


----------



## Renegade (Jul 13, 2006)

Eternal Zero. said:
			
		

> Sig and ava request for...ocean rain or yoshi.
> 
> 
> Text on avvy: Yon & Naru
> ...


Man, I can't wait to see what that sig is gonna look like. It's gonna be awsome. Lol, I love how little Naruto looks .


----------



## Miso (Jul 13, 2006)

@ Hidan-kun: won't be able to do it today but tomorrow or this weekend I'll be finished.

I would also be interested in doing *RagingNinja*'s request. I'll begin with it now.


----------



## Cero (Jul 13, 2006)

Thank You Miso, And I Understand.

And a side-note, please stop conversing in this thread, settle it though PM.


----------



## Neji (Jul 13, 2006)

NejiTachi said:
			
		

> sig + ava request for yoshi or oceanrain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

reposting.......


----------



## Countach (Jul 14, 2006)

*Spam*

thank u for your time


----------



## chauronity (Jul 14, 2006)

Yukimura Sanada said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, denied.

Other than sig and ava requests goes to their own thread @ this very same subforum, not to here.


----------



## Tuan (Jul 14, 2006)

Sig & Ava Request.

stock:click here
Theme: Your pick
Size: 400x100
Quote: " Gone but not forgotten "
text: " Yondaime " put it somewhere by the qoute


ava stock: the stock up top or pick a different one of Yondaime
ava size: 125x125
Text: 7uan-Kun

thanx in advance


----------



## NastyNas (Jul 14, 2006)

oh well Thanx Anyways


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jul 14, 2006)

*Avy/Sig Request for Oceanrain* OK oceanrain I haven't asked you to make a request for me in a long time so here's a *Avatar and Signature Request*




*Text:* Captain Jack Sparrow

*Size:* 400 x 110

Whatever you do make it kick ass


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 14, 2006)

Sorry guys, I've been really busy this past week with lots of things, but I'll try getting your requests done tonight~~
**bulten, violently happy, alreadii sumwun, nejitachi, and Taichou~~*

Please don't spam with comments and discussions and please turn off your sigs 

@lotus blossom
-not exactly what you wanted, but i hope it's still alright


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey guys, i was wondering if you would be able to make not a signature, but a small banner for a WoW clan im in. The size is 691x90 and i was wondering if it is possible for you guys to make me one. If not, i will ask else where, its all good =D


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 15, 2006)

@bulten


@VH


----------



## Miso (Jul 15, 2006)

Fulfilled RagingNinja's request: Please upload on your own + give credits.


----------



## Cero (Jul 15, 2006)

Its extremely bright...i love it! Thank you!


----------



## Spike (Jul 15, 2006)

It's perfect Yoshi, thank you very much!


----------



## chauronity (Jul 15, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> *Avy/Sig Request for Oceanrain*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Well, i hope that you like it


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey Oceanrain Think I COuld Hlep You With Some Of The Requests


----------



## Heroin (Jul 15, 2006)

Leave it 75x75

Text: don't know mutch about text Some then that look good, little bigger then the one I have it one there...

I want that earth village smobly...If can't have it say P.O.K

I want it kinda bright thank you....


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jul 15, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Well, i hope that you like it



kICKASS awesome as always


----------



## chauronity (Jul 15, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Wow I love the font you used here ocean. Any chance of a link ^^?



Anarchistic @ dafont.com ( put a little 2px stroke around it) 


Smaller = times new roman capitalized.


----------



## lo-blo (Jul 15, 2006)

Yoshitsune: *swoon* 

It's absolutely gorgeous! Stunning! I love it so much, I totally don't care that it's not exactly what I asked for--it's better! 

Thanks so much for taking on my request, Yoshitsune. I'll be sure to come back here if I ever need any sigs or avatars. Thanks to everyone in the studio too!


----------



## Dark Gaara (Jul 15, 2006)

can i get this ava [img=http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/5527/imagessu2.jpg] with the text Dark Gaara in dark orange & black

and this sig [img=http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/1339/images2cb1.jpg] same text & same color


----------



## chauronity (Jul 15, 2006)

Dark Garra said:
			
		

> xxx



You dont meet the requirements to make a request -- see the 1st post for more info. Come back when you have more posts (30posts)

Images are too small as well. Impossible to be worked with.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 15, 2006)

Request for Oceanrain...

Text: "Windmill, Windmill..." For sig & "Lizard-kun" For avy.
Color:Bluish.
Pixels:320x117

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Gambitz (Jul 15, 2006)

Avy/siggy Request for oceanrain or Yoshitsune 

*Stock:*


*The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs and avy are:* the one i posted above oh and can it have rounded borders on both the avy and siggy..

*The Color/Colors I want in my avy and sig are:*anything/nice

*The Size I want is:* Avy 150 x 150 siggy what ever u think works best

*The Theme I want is:* Something nice/amazing

*I Want the text in my sig and avy to Read*: *Drunken Master * on the siggy and on the avy *Drunken Master* or *DM.*

So can one of u guys please do my request..


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 15, 2006)

*Graphic Type:* Avatar + Banner.

*Stock:* Rave_v21_c167[DGS] (Include Kyuubi)

*Color(s):* Red and Black.

*Text:* Ryan

*Size:* Avatar- 125x125. Banner- Same size as my current banner.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 15, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @VH




Thank you so much, I love them!   BTW:sorry it took me so long to reply i was gone at camp for a few days....


----------



## chauronity (Jul 16, 2006)

Lizard-kun said:
			
		

> Request for Oceanrain...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...








```
[SIZE="1"]sig: http://i1.tinypic.com/205ujxf.jpg

ava a: http://i1.tinypic.com/205ujxu.jpg
ava b: http://i2.tinypic.com/205uk35.jpg[/SIZE]
```

I hope that you'll like it.


----------



## chauronity (Jul 16, 2006)

Drunken Master said:
			
		

> Avy/siggy Request for oceanrain or Yoshitsune
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...








```
[SIZE="1"]sig:  
ava: [/SIZE]
```



			
				NejiTachi said:
			
		

> ^ sorry...



I'd do yours but i kinda hate that stock with passion :/


----------



## Gambitz (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks oceanrain i love it...reps


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Jul 16, 2006)

My friend made this fanart for me in return for giving her lots of pixie sticks. I would like someone to take it and turn it into a sig.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Stock:*




Around 400x300 or somethere around that range....PLEASE~!!


----------



## Tuan (Jul 16, 2006)

7uan-kun said:
			
		

> Sig & Ava Request for oceanrain or Yoshi ^^
> 
> stock:click here
> Theme: Your pick
> ...



just re-posting


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 16, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> ```
> [SIZE="1"]sig: http://i1.tinypic.com/205ujxf.jpg
> 
> ava a: http://i1.tinypic.com/205ujxu.jpg
> ...


0_0
I love you...
-Reps-


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 16, 2006)

Lizard-kun said:
			
		

> 0_0
> I love you...
> -Reps-



The first post says you have to give credit if someone has done your request.

Nervermind now.


----------



## Miso (Jul 16, 2006)

Hidan-Kun said:
			
		

> Miso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finished request:


----------



## gaara_rules (Jul 16, 2006)

does anybody know where i the chibi gaara avatar where gaara keeps turning and he is laughing


----------



## chauronity (Jul 16, 2006)

@gaara: 

This is *not* the right place to ask, but from some fanart perhaps, check the search @ . Put "gaara" to top-box




			
				Miso said:
			
		

> Finished request:



Now that's freakin gorgeous man 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## chauronity (Jul 16, 2006)

7uan-kun said:
			
		

> just re-posting








```
[SIZE="1"]sig: http://i1.tinypic.com/206obj8.png
ava: http://i1.tinypic.com/206obon.jpg[/SIZE]
```


----------



## Neji (Jul 16, 2006)

NejiTachi said:
			
		

> sig + ava request for yoshi or oceanrain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

reposting...hope i didnt get skipped or anything : /


----------



## Tuan (Jul 16, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> ```
> [SIZE="1"]sig: http://i1.tinypic.com/206obj8.png
> ava: http://i1.tinypic.com/206obon.jpg[/SIZE]
> ```




OMG! THAT IS SO AWSOME ^.^ THANX ALOT OCEANRAIN! **CREDS**


----------



## chauronity (Jul 16, 2006)

No problem mate ^^ 



			
				NejiTachi said:
			
		

> reposting...hope i didnt get skipped or anything : /



I said earlier that i dont like that stock, and that if i can use any other stock @ dA .. i might be able to do this one ^^;; 

Something innit just bugs me, tried to work with it two times and lost interest 

But if you still want the same stock to be used for some reason, i'd give it to *Miso* -- if you need an example of his style, check a few posts upper than this msg


----------



## Neji (Jul 16, 2006)

ok sorry i didnt see your post before, i'll try to find a better stock then, if not i'll leave it for someone else to do


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 16, 2006)

Arashi Kazama said:
			
		

> *Graphic Type:* Avatar + Banner.
> 
> *Stock:* Link to Sig (Include Kyuubi)
> 
> ...



Also reposting.


----------



## Neji (Jul 16, 2006)

i tried to find something pretty decent : /
would this work?


Text:Hyuuga Neji
Colors: preferably a mix of light and dark blues

*Note:* I'd still prefer if somebody can do this one, but if not then the other would be just fine


----------



## Mojim (Jul 16, 2006)

First time request.Sig and ava request for Oceanrain ^__^

Here's the stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 




-size i'm not to sure Ocean,but can you make it be seen the whole stock in the sig
-colours,up to you.make it looks sooooo awesome!!
-theme like a fire or somethin' or Dragon?,uuumm sorry i actually run out of ideas 
-Fond you write his name 'Yondaime'
-Please include border

For the ava,use the same stock size 150 x 150 if possible,if not just 125 x 125
-Just do your most awesome style for this ava,make it looks great and can you write his name as well and my name 'azim86'.




Hope the best from you Ocean,and thanx in advance


----------



## Diz (Jul 16, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> Finished request:



Thanks Miso like Ocean said its gorgeous thanks


----------



## Yosha (Jul 16, 2006)

Eternal Zero. said:
			
		

> Sig and ava request for...ocean rain.
> 
> 
> Text on avvy: Yon & Naru
> ...



I guess my request was overlooked, it was a couple of pages back so Iam reposting, but thats ok thanx once again.


----------



## Arima Teppei (Jul 17, 2006)

Sig & Ava Request for oceanrain please 

stock:[Shinsen-Subs]​_Blood+​_37​_[C52C0453].avi
Theme: Pirate style
Size: 400x100
Quote: " Kaizoku "
text: Monkey D. Luffy


ava stock: same as the one in signature
ava size: 125x125
Text: Gompiej


----------



## az0r (Jul 17, 2006)

Copy.Nin said:
			
		

> Request for Oceanrain Or Yoshitsune ^^
> 
> Text: Copy.Nin
> 
> ...



sprry could i change request 
to diffrent stock and text sorry for any inconvience

here

text:  Copy.Nin     O-Part Hunter

rounded borders on ava and sig  

thank you ^^


(oh i accidently dleted the wrong post )


----------



## Caile (Jul 17, 2006)

Text: Soul of Flames
Stock: [Shinsen-Subs]​_Blood+​_37​_[C52C0453].avi
Theme: Dark with red.. Involving flames alittle bit mysterious


----------



## Tonza (Jul 17, 2006)

-*sPetSnaZz*- said:
			
		

> Text: Soul of Flames
> Stock:
> Theme: Dark with red.. Involving flames alittle bit mysterious



Dunno did you want ava too.. but here's taggie. If you want an ava just say so... ^^



or


----------



## chauronity (Jul 17, 2006)

NejiTachi said:
			
		

> would this work?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...








```
ava: http://i1.tinypic.com/207x2lt.png
sig: http://i1.tinypic.com/207x2lt.png
```


----------



## Leraine (Jul 17, 2006)

Request ^____^




A 150 x 150 avatar, pretty please. 
Thanks in advance, guys.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Jul 17, 2006)

Reposting in case people didn't see it the first time!!



			
				Hitomi_No_Ryu said:
			
		

> My friend made this fanart for me in return for giving her lots of pixie sticks. I would like someone to take it and turn it into a sig.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## chauronity (Jul 17, 2006)

azim86 said:
			
		

> First time request.Sig and ava request for Oceanrain ^__^
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...










```
ava a: http://i1.tinypic.com/2086xi1.png
ava b: http://i1.tinypic.com/2086xpf.png

sig a: http://i2.tinypic.com/2086xqs.png
sig b: http://i1.tinypic.com/2086xsm.png
```


----------



## chauronity (Jul 17, 2006)

Kiwi said:
			
		

> A 150 x 150 avatar, pretty please.






```
ava a: http://i2.tinypic.com/20876g6.png
ava b: http://i1.tinypic.com/20876kn.png
ava c: http://i2.tinypic.com/20876l5.png
ava d: http://i1.tinypic.com/2087951.png [SIZE="1"](my preferred perhaps)[/SIZE]
```


----------



## Mojim (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm speechless Oceanrain :amazed I love it!! 
Thank you so much Oceanrain


----------



## Miso (Jul 17, 2006)

Arashi Kazama said:
			
		

> *Graphic Type:* Avatar + Banner.
> 
> *Stock:* click texture. =D *click* (Include Kyuubi)
> 
> ...



Working on this one.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 17, 2006)

> I'd like a Soi Fon avatar and an Ukitake sig.
> 
> *Stock:*
> *Color:*  For the avatar, can it be blue with a _hint_ of yellow, ala a yellow stripe or something?  For the Ukitake sig, can it be blue?  I'd like both fancied up Asain-style if possible.  **EDIT** I'd like rounded borders also.
> ...


Repost from me.  Yoshitsune's been ultra busy lately, so I sent him a cancel PM.  I guess can I ask either Miso or oceanrain to take this request this time?


----------



## Miso (Jul 17, 2006)

@Taichou: please get better pictures! They should be colored.

@Arashi Kazama: hope you like it.
It's definitely not an awesome work but I tried my best.
_Please upload on your own._


----------



## Ippy (Jul 17, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Aww you don't hate me now because of what I said in the other thread do you ?


  You said that you were feeling lazy and didn't want to do it!

You can take it if you want, especially since it seems that Miso doesn't do uncolored manga pages.


----------



## chauronity (Jul 17, 2006)

Gompiej said:
			
		

> Sig & Ava Request for oceanrain please
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...










```
sig a: http://i1.tinypic.com/208fpsx.png
sig b: http://i1.tinypic.com/208fpue.png

ava: http://i2.tinypic.com/208fvy8.png
```


----------



## Miso (Jul 17, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> *Edit:* Noooooooooo...I've done it again Miso =/. I actually had this ready _age_s ago but because no internets I couldnt upload it ;_;. Sorry, I didn't post to claim it because it he requested me in the original post but I guess cause I took so long he changed his mind.



np - somehow yours look better Arashi Kazama will be happy about it.


----------



## amas-emasiK (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, my last request got lost among the other posts, but forget that now. I have a new request, but please keep personal comments to yourself, as it might be a sensitive topic for some. Matching sig and ava please, except leave out the text on the avatar.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Image: 

Text: Shoot, coward, you're only going to kill a man
Size: Don't know 
Colours: Red and black
Effects: If it's possible, then I'd like the image on the right. In the left, I'd like kind of a shattered glass effect, with the text along the bottom. If this isn't possible, then whatever the maker feels is appropriate.


----------



## Caile (Jul 17, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> Dunno did you want ava too.. but here's taggie. If you want an ava just say so... ^^
> 
> 
> 
> or



Yeah, I want an ava too >_< ... Thanks , And drats.. I should've requested an Ouran Siggy ... I forgot


----------



## Yosha (Jul 17, 2006)

Eternal Zero. said:
			
		

> Sig and ava request for...ocean rain.
> 
> 
> Text on avvy: Yon & Naru
> ...



keep getting skipped over, so im just reposting again.


----------



## Arima Teppei (Jul 17, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> ```
> sig a: http://i1.tinypic.com/208fpsx.png
> sig b: http://i1.tinypic.com/208fpue.png
> 
> ...




thanks alot they are great really perfect


----------



## chauronity (Jul 17, 2006)

-*sPetSnaZz*- said:
			
		

> Yeah, I want an ava too >_< ... Thanks , And drats.. I should've requested an Ouran Siggy ... I forgot



**sPetSnaZz**  Remember to credit Tonza's work in your signature, id est  write "sig done by tonza" or anything like that, cos it's reguired -- youre obliged to do that.

Credit or die


----------



## Tonza (Jul 17, 2006)

@sPetSnaZz


and yeah, credit is nice... (not going to force you put it though) ^^


----------



## Caile (Jul 17, 2006)

Im going to credit you I guess... Since im being threatened XD


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Jul 17, 2006)

Hitomi_No_Ryu said:
			
		

> My friend made this fanart for me in return for giving her lots of pixie sticks. I would like someone to take it and turn it into a sig.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Last time I did this, I was extremely patient for my request. (10 days to be exact)

But I really a want a sig out of this! Please someone make me the sig so I don't have to annoy you guys for too long!


----------



## Neji (Jul 17, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> ```
> ava: http://i1.tinypic.com/207x2lt.png
> sig:
> ```


 

wow thats awesome


----------



## chauronity (Jul 17, 2006)

*Miso*, *Tonza*, *Yoshi* or anyone, can you do 'Hitomi_No_Ryu' ?s request? 



			
				Eternal Zero. said:
			
		

> keep getting skipped over, so im just reposting again.



Have some patience -- i'm doing em as fast as i can 
And a vertical stock like that is a real pain in the ass


----------



## Yosha (Jul 17, 2006)

sorry about that, it looks like the wait was worth the while, thanx a bunch.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 17, 2006)

Picture




Text on avvy:Basye the Perv
Text on sig: Basye the Perv
colors: a dark blue
Avvy size: 125x125
Sig size: 400x300
animated if could- starting down to up then when at top show basye the Perv

thank you and please.


----------



## chauronity (Jul 17, 2006)

Copy.Nin said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...










```
sig a: http://i1.tinypic.com/2096mf9.jpg
sig b: http://i1.tinypic.com/2096mpl.png

ava a: http://i2.tinypic.com/2096ng2.jpg
ava b: http://i2.tinypic.com/2096n3c.jpg
ava c: http://i2.tinypic.com/2096n9f.png
```


----------



## Zophar (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey guys,
I humbly make a request straying away from anime even though you guys have made some _incredible_ anime based sigs.  I was wondering if someone could make a sig out of either this picture:

or out of this picture
Guthrie Govan
which ever is the easiest to work with.

If the John Petrucci picture is used, I'd like the text to either be "John Petrucci" or "JP"

If the Guthrie Govan pic is used, I'd like the text to either be "Guthrie" or "GG"  Color doesn't really matter to me.

Thanks so much guys.


----------



## Miso (Jul 17, 2006)

*Hitomi_No_Ryu*,
I'm doing your request.


----------



## az0r (Jul 18, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> ```
> sig a: http://i1.tinypic.com/2096mf9.jpg
> sig b: http://i1.tinypic.com/2096mpl.png
> 
> ...




OMG JAW drops im speechless  thanx you sosososso much ^^  ohh reps and cred of course


----------



## Tonza (Jul 18, 2006)

@oceanrain holy sh*t that's awesome. ^^

@Zophar the requirement is 30 posts so you can't request yet. Sorry.


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 18, 2006)

Hello, I'd like to request a sig and avi using the following stock:



*Size: *for the sig 500 x anything (whatever works best) and 125 x 125 as well as 150 x 150 for avi
*Colour:* blue, red, white, pink tones (colours in the stock) for both sig and avi
*Text: *"Tsumi" on both sig and avi and "How They Shatter" on just the sig (if possible could I have the japanese characters for both texts?)

Thank you in advance


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2006)

*+|Sig & Avy Request|+*
*[Anyone Who Is Willing To Give It A Shot!]*

*Signature Size-* Any size you find suitable
*Avatar Size-* 125x125 & 150x150
*Stock-*

*Full Size-*


*Text-*Live Life With No Regrets. RagingNinja
*Color-* Any color you like best
*Other-* Nothing else, Thank you so much for doing my request!


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2006)

Praise Suzuhiko ^^ Thanks so much for doing it! ;D *Rep and Cred*


----------



## Kin (Jul 18, 2006)

Erhm, I also have a request ;

Signature Size: Any size is okay >_>;
Avatar Size: 150x150 and 100x100

Text: "Clamp" in the 100x100 and, "SNKT" in the 150x150 + signature xD;
Color: Doesn't really matter.


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2006)

Aye i changed the text color and forgot to change the name, Sorry ^^;;


----------



## Zophar (Jul 18, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Oh bollocks to it...I'm gonna upload it anyway XD.
> 
> Here you go Zophar:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot man.  I love it, but there's one slight problem.  You spelled it Perucci instead of Pe*t*rucci.  :
Sorry about not knowing the post limit.


----------



## American Dragon (Jul 18, 2006)

Since I am not that good with making sigs and avatars yet, I would like to request one. I will rep and credit whom ever does the sig/avatar set. Thanks!  

*Stock/Renders:*Source.
Source.
*Sig/Avatar Size:* Any
*Text:* "Sena" and "King of Speed"
*Sig/Avatar Colors:* Any.


----------



## Miso (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm doing *American Dragon*.

EDIT: upload on your own + credit.


----------



## American Dragon (Jul 18, 2006)

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 18, 2006)

thank you so much suzu that is absolutely beautiful! ^_^ *reps and credits*


----------



## Basic_Naruto (Jul 18, 2006)

sig and avatar combo please.


text: Riding Life, and if you can put Basic Naruto somewhere in there that would be great.

Just do whatever feels best. thanks in advance


----------



## chauronity (Jul 18, 2006)

Kisame-sama said:
			
		

> I have a new request, but please keep personal comments to yourself, as it might be a sensitive topic for some.[/SPOILER]



I hope you like it ...  






```
sig: http://xs303.xs.to/xs303/06293/kisamesama.png
ava: http://xs303.xs.to/xs303/06293/kisamesama-ava.png
```


----------



## Countach (Jul 18, 2006)

Basic_Naruto said:
			
		

> sig and avatar combo please.
> 
> 
> text: Riding Life, and if you can put Basic Naruto somewhere in there that would be great.
> ...



Ill take this

yea im back from vacation


----------



## Miso (Jul 19, 2006)

Hitomi_No_Ryu: This took me 1,5 hours to make.....o___O

Please upload + credit!


----------



## amas-emasiK (Jul 19, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> I hope you like it ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck me, they're awesome. Thankyou just doesn't cover it.


----------



## Jaara_of_Desert (Jul 19, 2006)

Argh, mateys, can you give me a sig and avatar of Davy Jones, but different from batanga's because I don't want to steal his.


----------



## chauronity (Jul 19, 2006)

Jaara_of_Desert said:
			
		

> Argh, mateys, can you give me a sig and avatar of Davy Jones, but different from batanga's because I don't want to steal his.



How about no. 

Check the 1st page how this thing works.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Jul 20, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> Hitomi_No_Ryu: This took me 1,5 hours to make.....o___O
> 
> Please upload + credit!



YAY!! thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou! (will rep when site allows me to...)

EDIT: *looks closer* I'm so happy, I'll forgive for spelling my name wrong!! (I'll fix it myself...)


----------



## Kin (Jul 20, 2006)

Erhm, I also have a request ;

Signature Size: Any size is okay >_>;
Avatar Size: 150x150 and 100x100

Text: "Clamp" in the 100x100 and, "SNKT" in the 150x150 + signature xD;
Color: Doesn't really matter.



Thanks


----------



## Chiru (Jul 20, 2006)

*Avatar*
-Stock: 
-Text: 五代目風影
-Size: 100x100 and 150x150 if both sizes can be done


----------



## Miso (Jul 20, 2006)

@Hitomi No Ryu...oops - my bad...



			
				Sound-Nin Kin Tsuchi said:
			
		

> Erhm, I also have a request ;
> 
> Signature Size: Any size is okay >_>;
> Avatar Size: 150x150 and 100x100
> ...



^
Will do this one.


----------



## Heroin (Jul 20, 2006)

avatar

125x125
text:all you
background:all you

sig
text:all you
background all you

I know you guys do good job so yea....


----------



## Countach (Jul 20, 2006)

@basic naruto


----------



## Basic_Naruto (Jul 20, 2006)

Countach said:
			
		

> @basic naruto


omg, thanks sooo much, it's beautiful! :amazed 
*reps and credits*


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 20, 2006)

sig + Ava Request

Image:
Ava Size: 125x125
Ava Text: RockLeeTheTaiJutsuMaster
Ava Color: Light Green,Green,Dark Green
Ava Theme: Bright Dark
Sig Size: 450x125
Sig Text: Rock Lee The True TaiJutsu Master
Sig Color: Light Green,Green,Dark Green
Sig Theme: Bright Dark

And Add My UserName To The Sig
Thanks In Advance
And Countach If You Do It Please Don't Make My Ava Or Sig Like A SlideShow Please


----------



## Countach (Jul 20, 2006)

Chill! said:
			
		

> *Avatar*
> -Stock:
> -Text: ?????
> -Size: 100x100 and 150x150 if both sizes can be done




i'll do this one


----------



## Drama (Jul 20, 2006)

Aiight my second request ever on this tread.  
I want something new to the one i have now, with a totaly different design. 
Its a matching sig and avy with Yondaime and Naruto in it. do what ever you likehere are the requirements.

Stock.
two needs to becombined. 


Sig.
size: whatever is best (not to big though)
colour: light colours with white border
main text: relive the legacy and protect Konoha.
sub text: snowman

Avy.
size: 150X150
colour: matching
sub text: iced out

I have seen some great work here and anyone who would like to take
this would be very welcome to do so. AND THANKS in advance for who ever that might be.


----------



## Caile (Jul 20, 2006)

Well, Since I can request an avatar twice a week, So i wanted to request another one 



 A cool dark theme would be nice.

Text: Spets-kun

SHould be simple, but Good luck


----------



## Countach (Jul 20, 2006)

*Sig and ava request for Ocean *

stock:  its my baby


ava size: 150x150
text on sig and ava: Countach

and ocean take your time


----------



## Countach (Jul 21, 2006)

With the present state of the request section their must be new rules to help with the spam problem

in complince with are super mod mura the studio must state some rules again


*All sigs must be turned off

    all requests must be in the form laid out in the first post

    all requesters must read the first post before requesting

    no spam is allowed by anyone except studio GFXers(only if its about the studio

    all reposts cannot be maid unless no one has completed your request within one week 

     faliure to comply with these rules can lead to a ban from the Ava+Sig Studio*

any other studio gfxers are free to add anyother rules they deem necessary


----------



## shannonsu (Jul 21, 2006)

Request for ocean-sama... but it looks as if she (or he?) is very busy... so if she/he can't do it then I'd like to request Suzuhiko-sama. ^^

Sig + avy, please!

Stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Text:
In big letters "Summer" and in smaller letters "The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya".

Size:
Sig can be any size. Avy, 125 x 125 please.

Colors:
Blue?  :3 Maybe the shade of blue that's the color of the water in this pic.  I really like that kind.

I think that's it. Thank you in advance!


----------



## chauronity (Jul 21, 2006)

My bud *xXmagnesiumXx* joins the team starting from this moment. 

Some samples of his work -- if you like, feel free to request similar stuff from him:   


*Spoiler*: _samples_


----------



## Jotun (Jul 21, 2006)

。This is what i want to be done: Something Intense and Wacky looking 
    。The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are: *Bang*
    。The Color/Colors I want in my sig are: Dark Green&Purple tone Joker style
    。The Size I want is: ~550 x 230~
    。I Want the text in my sig to read: Joker

I tried posting this request awhile back in the general request area, but no one wanted to do it . I deleted thoses posts though.

I'd really love to see this done thanks


----------



## Countach (Jul 21, 2006)

@chill!


----------



## Tonza (Jul 21, 2006)

C.D said:
			
		

> 。This is what i want to be done: Something Intense and Wacky looking
> 。The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are: *Bang*
> 。The Color/Colors I want in my sig are: Dark Green&Purple tone Joker style
> 。The Size I want is: ~550 x 230~
> ...




I had a go at this one. Tried to make it a bit wacky/psychedelic. The size was a bit wacky too... ^^


----------



## Mojim (Jul 21, 2006)

Ava request for Suzuhiko

Here's the ava pic:

*Spoiler*: __ 




-I can see that you can make a sig from a manga or uncolored pic.So,Suzu,try this first
-Color up to you,but i want something EVIL and i hope the flowers can be seen as well
-Size 125 x 125
-Text 'Aizen' 

If you can't make that one how bout this one:

-For this pic,give more focus on his face.
-This one is up to you.Just make it look awesome ^_^
-Size 125 x125

*OR*
Can you make the ava like a split up? This is depends if you can do it base on the pics,Suzu




Hope you can make it Suzu,and thanx in advance


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 21, 2006)

@Sexy Pervert
I'll do yours~ and by "all you" , you mean it's up to us right?
Just edit your original post to prevent spam 

i had to reformat comp...so lost things...
but back and open to requests


----------



## Ten Ten (Jul 21, 2006)

Ehh...
Render - 
Size - 320x130
Text - Max (On Naruto's side) And Angela (On Hinata's side) Put somewhere saying "I love you" (I'm trying to get this siggy for my best friend. 
Color - To match the render.
Requested to - Any of you, you're all good.
Avvys - I'll be needing 2. One of Naruto saying "Max" And one of Hinata saying "Angela" 

Try to make it look nice. Ty!


----------



## Ten Ten (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh, okay. Sorry.


----------



## Mojim (Jul 22, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Hope you like them =).


Thank you so much Suzuhiko  I love it ^_^


----------



## Chiru (Jul 22, 2006)

Countach said:
			
		

> @chill!



Thank you so much. ^_^


----------



## Miso (Jul 22, 2006)

@ Sound-Nin Kin Tsuchi:




Hope you like it.
Please upload on your own + credit.


----------



## Kin (Jul 22, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> @ Sound-Nin Kin Tsuchi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 =O Woah, thanks XD They look nice!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 22, 2006)

@Sexy Pervert




*remember ppl, turn off sigs *


----------



## Constantine (Jul 22, 2006)

Sig Request
STock:
BAcground color: Black and white
Style: Grunge
theme: nice, calm, relaxing  just like pic
text: Wanted Dead0
Subext (if possible) : Anime Lover



this is for my friend


----------



## Countach (Jul 22, 2006)

Hokage Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> Sig Request
> STock:
> BAcground color: Black and white
> Style: Grunge
> ...



i will take it


----------



## Countach (Jul 22, 2006)

@HUI


----------



## Constantine (Jul 23, 2006)

my friend likes that but he says if u can either change the text or the background. you can do either 1 of the two or both of them if possible  thanks


----------



## Countach (Jul 23, 2006)

sorry no redos

anyways i couldnot change it anyway + we are not alowed to make sigs for anyone who is not a member


----------



## Shunsuii (Jul 23, 2006)

The Picture/Pictures I want in my avy and sig are:The one i posted below please oh and with a white border around the siggy and avy .

The Color/Colors I want in my avy and sig are: bright colors (the 'works' i know you can make it happen)

The Size I want is:avy 150 x 150 with a white border and the siggy 400 x 150

The Theme I want is: to have a see through kind of blue path carved for him

I Want the text in my sig to Read:~AIR~ and Sky King under it on the siggy and on the avy ~AIR~ in nice effects font plz

TEXT: " I can see the wing's road"

Thanks in advance
      

Kabuto Respect Thread


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 23, 2006)

~A.I.R~ said:
			
		

> The Picture/Pictures I want in my avy and sig are:The one i posted below please oh and with a white border around the siggy and avy .



Taking yours


----------



## Miso (Jul 23, 2006)

RockLeeTheTaiJutsuMaster said:
			
		

> sig + Ava Request
> 
> Image:
> Ava Size: 125x125
> ...




I'll do this one.
Hope I can fulfill all your requirements. 

*EDIT: eh...wait...you're requesting the same thing in another thread:
Link removed

Thus: denied.
I won't do the same request if it's already done by another one...*


----------



## Vile.47 (Jul 23, 2006)

Here's a request! Hopefully Yoshi could do it.  

*Avy:*

Stock: Link removed
Text: Sonata

Theme: Bluish or purplish, whichever fits best.

*Sig:*

Stock: 

Text: I'm free now.

Theme: Same as avy.

If possible, I want to have both of them with rounded borders, thanks in advance!!


----------



## Constantine (Jul 23, 2006)

Dont worry its all good


----------



## MOTO (Jul 23, 2006)

I have a request for Suzuhiko.

Avatar:
Pic:
Size:150x150
Colors:your choice
Text:uhm if you have japanese text on your comp, maybe his name in japanese if not then just romaji then.

Sig:
Pic:Mirror 3 
Size:400x100
Colors:your choice;whatever matches with the picture
Text:uhm Hitsugaya Toushirou and under it in small text;his name in japanese, if you have japanese text that is. If not then just leave it out.


thank you.


----------



## Countach (Jul 23, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> I'll do this one.
> Hope I can fulfill all your requirements.
> 
> *EDIT: eh...wait...you're requesting the same thing in another thread:
> ...




Miso he has been banned from the studio so we wont make him a sig anyway


----------



## MOTO (Jul 23, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> Hope these are ok^^.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks a lot.^__^ Looks great. uhm I ask a moderator to upload it for me.


----------



## RockLee-Kun (Jul 23, 2006)

Image:
Ava Size: 125x125
Ava Text: RockLee-Kun
Ava Color: Green,Dark Green
Ava Theme: Darkish Green
Sig Size: 450x125
Sig Text: Here Come's The Boom
Sig Color: Green,Dark Green
Sig Theme: Darkish Green

And Add My UserName To The Sig
Thanks In Advance
And Countach If You Do It Please Don't Make My Ava Or Sig Like A SlideShow 
I Kinda Copyed This I Just Did Some Ajustments


----------



## Countach (Jul 23, 2006)

request denied read the first post


----------



## Kaminari (Jul 23, 2006)

I would like to *request* a signature:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Pic: 
Size: 400*150
Color: Dark colors, preferably black and red
Text: Uchiha Itachi in english and japanese text if you have it, it's not so important

Thanks!


----------



## Heroin (Jul 23, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Sexy Pervert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the sig and avy


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 23, 2006)

@AIR



I'll do yours Sonata and Yamamoto


----------



## Shunsuii (Jul 23, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @AIR




Holy yo thats sweet thx alot


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 23, 2006)

。This is what i want to be done: To get the text "METAL 4 LIFE" centered inside this image in a cool way(I completely trust you guys on this one) and to get the black frame all around the image instead of only 3 sides
。The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are: 
。The Color/Colors I want in my sig are: Same color scheme at the pic
。The Size I want is: the as the pictures current, 500 X 358 + the extra frame
。I Want the text in my sig to read: METAL 4 LIFE


----------



## Caile (Jul 23, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> Hope you like 'em ^^.



Thanks alot  Rep and Cred of course XD, Sorry It was alittle late.. I didnt get to go on for a while ... :\ Could you *resize* it to 125x125? o_O Sorry >_< It's too big


----------



## Countach (Jul 23, 2006)

maximu said:
			
		

> ?This is what i want to be done: To get the text "METAL 4 LIFE" centered inside this image in a cool way(I completely trust you guys on this one) and to get the black frame all around the image instead of only 3 sides
> ?The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:
> ?The Color/Colors I want in my sig are: Same color scheme at the pic
> ?The Size I want is: the as the pictures current, 500 X 358 + the extra frame
> ?I Want the text in my sig to read: METAL 4 LIFE



i will do this


----------



## Countach (Jul 23, 2006)

@maximu



enjoy
cread and rep


----------



## Renegade (Jul 23, 2006)

^ :S . Looks exactly the same, except for the "Metal 4 Life" text...


----------



## Miso (Jul 23, 2006)

Yamamoto said:
			
		

> I would like to *request* a signature:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



^
will do this one.
I have japanese text but it's just that you can type English words and they look japanese then. So the stuff doesn't make sense.

_edit: oh, countach told me that this one is already called.
Then go ahead, Yoshi!  _


----------



## Countach (Jul 23, 2006)

@Renegade78

i know but thats what he asked for

@miso
yoshi is allready doing that one


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 23, 2006)

@Sonata


----------



## Syn (Jul 24, 2006)

Heres my request For a sig/ava. 

Image:


*For the Sig*
*Size*: Does not matter, whatever the maker feels is best/ easiest. 
*What i want*: The person from the pic i want is the center person (He is the one with the white shirt). 
*Colors*: light blue and white, can be blended/put in in any way. 
*Text*: With these wings of light i will create my dreams. 
*
For the Ava*
*Size*: Does not matter, whatever the maker feels is best/easiest.
*What i want/colors*:Matching the Sig
*Text*: [sYn]

thank you in advance,
Syn


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 24, 2006)

Syn said:
			
		

> Heres my request For a sig/ava.



Doing it~~


.


----------



## Syn (Jul 24, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Doing it~~
> 
> 
> .



thank you


----------



## Vile.47 (Jul 24, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Sonata


Thanks alot!!! This is great!


----------



## shannonsu (Jul 24, 2006)

> Request for ocean-sama... but it looks as if she (or he?) is very busy... so if she/he can't do it then I'd like to request Suzuhiko-sama. ^^
> 
> Sig + avy, please!
> 
> ...


 
Reposting... but this time I'd like to direct my request at Miso-san or Suzuhiko-san. ^^; If that's alright.


----------



## Jason (Jul 24, 2006)

*Things for the sig:*
*Size:* Whatever suits the creator
*Stock:* Clickable link
*Collor(s):* Whatever suits the creator
*Theme:* Passionate, sad but also joy
*Text:* Don't ever leave me, my beloved one and please put my name somewhere in the corner else people will think I stole or ripped it.

*Things for the avatar:*
*Size:* 100x100 and 125x125
*Stock:* Clickable link
And all of the other things is up to the creator

Thanks for everything,
Sektor


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi, i?d like to request a sig

*Size:* 400x150

*What i want:* Both Charas from the Pic and put them where you want^^


*Colors:* Light Red and light orange or other light reddish colors, 
and a background with some roses

*Theme:* romantic

*Text:* Maybe you?re my love

Thanks in advance, greetz, Chiyo-chan^^


----------



## Miso (Jul 24, 2006)

Sektor said:
			
		

> *Things for the sig:*
> *Size:* Whatever suits the creator
> *Stock:* Clickable link
> *Collor(s):* Whatever suits the creator
> ...



I'll take this one.


----------



## Gaaradon (Jul 24, 2006)

Can i request a banner/sig?
This is wat i want:
i want a banner that has groudon and gaara on it here are the picutre i want u 2 use 4 the baneer:
Link removed
and:
GOOOOOOOOOOO
the gaara ones gonna need 2 be shrank a bit i want him facing groudon, i want the backround brown rockish looking on the banner and i want it 2 say:
Gaaradon (and below that i want it 2 say)
Groudon Of The Dessertm ty in advance ask me if u have any question about how i want it so u understand, and i want the banner 2 be a decently large size.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 24, 2006)

@Divine Neji


Thanks for the welcome, Suzu!
My computer broke down so I was stranded......


----------



## Kaminari (Jul 24, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Divine Neji



Finally, you have done an amazing job . Thank you so very much !


----------



## Tuan (Jul 24, 2006)

Anybody can do it  **look at Yoshi**
i can request 2 avatar in one week right? not really sure   if not than just pick which one you want to do.^^

1st:
*Stock:*click here.
*Size:*125x125
*Theme:* up to you...something awsome
*Text:*"Itchigo" can you put his name in japanese? if cant than english is fine.

2nd:
*Stock:*  click here
*Size:*125x125
*Theme:* up to you
*Text:* "Kakashi" if you can put it in japanese as well it would be great.if not than english is fine.

THANX IN ADVANCE OCEAN.! +creds+​


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 24, 2006)

sig + Ava Request

Image:
Ava Size: 125x125
Ava Text: RockLeeTheTaiJutsuMaster
Ava Color: Light Green,Green,Dark Green
Ava Theme: Bright Dark
Sig Size: 450x125
Sig Text: Rock Lee The True TaiJutsu Master
Sig Color: Light Green,Green,Dark Green
Sig Theme: Bright Dark

And Add My UserName To The Sig
Thanks In Advance
And Countach If You Do It Please Don't Make My Ava Or Sig Like A SlideShow Please
Reposting Since I Delete The Other In Shirou Chan's Shoppe
I Post This Request 5-Days Ago And Now Your Takeing Requests After Me


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 24, 2006)

@Syn
'twas fun to do


----------



## Diz (Jul 24, 2006)

Im ging to request one last set ive requested to much i know so im gonna request one more and then start posted alot more i would like Suzbot or Yoshi to do this.

Sig:
Size:dont care
Textiz
Sub-Text:"There's no knowledge that has the power to change your fate"
Render:
Intel pulls ATI chipset license
i tryed to get it rendered at a forum so it would be easier but the person who rendered it didnt do to good of a job since theres some choppiness on the edges
Themeifferent something different not you ordinary rectangle sig if you want to make a rectangle sig go ahead this guys from kingdom hearts if that helps

Avi:
size:120X120
Textiz
same render

thanks to either suz or yoshi whoever does it.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 24, 2006)

Hidan-Kun said:
			
		

> Im ging to request one last set ive requested to much i know so im gonna request one more and then start posted alot more i would like Suzbot or Yoshi to do this.



doing it 
--


----------



## Syn (Jul 24, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Syn
> 'twas fun to do




NICE! Those look awesome. Reps and Creds asap


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 24, 2006)

@Countach


----------



## Countach (Jul 25, 2006)

i love it

Yoshi thanks alot

*faints*


----------



## Kuki (Jul 25, 2006)

I would like to make a request:
*sig
*size:any size
stock:
Textchiha Kuki
Background:Any kind of background would be good as long as its dark
*avatar
*size:doesn't matter
stock:
Text:Kuki
backgroundever matches with my sig

thanks in advance


----------



## Tonza (Jul 25, 2006)

7uan-kun said:
			
		

> Avatar Request for Oceanrain.....fan of your avatar. If she wont able to do it than anybody can do it



oceanrain is a he actually.

@*Yoshitune* your Itachi and Ikki tags rock. Awesome work there! 

@*Uchiha Kuki* your stocks are quite LQ so it's pretty hard for one to do a sig/avy from them.


----------



## Kuki (Jul 25, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> @*Uchiha Kuki* your stocks are quite LQ so it's pretty hard for one to do a sig/avy from them.


okay,i'll find something else


----------



## x_Zen_x (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey is it possible to make me a sig an avy from this picture ?

Sig size can be any and Avy around 125 x 125 
Colours hmm i don't know really if you could experiment that would be great.
Text : Zen

Edit : Uploaded on ImageShack

Picture


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Jul 25, 2006)

@ Suzbot

woooooow, these siggies look awesome, thank you very much^^
and one question about the text. It?s "Maybe you?re my love"
but here it?s "Maybe your my love". Can you change it, please?


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Jul 25, 2006)

@ Suz

*bows down to da Sig-Master* Arigatou


----------



## Miso (Jul 25, 2006)

@Sektor:
plz don't forget to upload yourself.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok i edited the link in my original post.


----------



## Tuan (Jul 25, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> oceanrain is a he actually.



Oops my bad  you know if he is here or not? havnt seen him around lately


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 25, 2006)

7uan-kun said:
			
		

> Oops my bad  you know if he is here or not? havnt seen him around lately



I can work on yours if you'd like

Just edit your last post instead of posting to prevent clutter


----------



## Tuan (Jul 25, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> I can work on yours if you'd like
> 
> Just edit your last post instead of posting to prevent clutter



Yosh that would be great if you could ^.^ thanx..reps when your done 



> Anybody can do it  **look at Yoshi**
> i can request 2 avatar in one week right? not really sure   if not than just pick which one you want to do.^^
> 
> 1st:
> ...


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2006)

Miso said:
			
		

> @Sektor:
> plz don't forget to upload yourself.



:amazed  Thank you, Miso. That set owns  Ill cred you for sure for this, Thanks alot!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 25, 2006)

When someone asks me to do "something different not your ordinary", I get crazy

@Hidan-kun


----------



## Diz (Jul 25, 2006)

omg that is amazing yoshi but a little big lol can you just make it a little smaller


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 25, 2006)

Yoshitsune Do You Know Were To Get A Free Trial Of Photoshop


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 25, 2006)

Ty 7uan-Kun Reps


----------



## Countach (Jul 25, 2006)

please the 3 posts before Suz delete your spam


----------



## PainKiller (Jul 25, 2006)

Anyone could do this request..looking for a sig and avy.

*Stock:*
*Size:*125x125 For the Avatar, and sig size could be decided by you.
*Theme:* Something along the lines of 'Bloody Nitemare..?'
*Text: Sig:* Ichigo Kurosaki and below it put Hollow Demon 
*Ava:* Hollow Demon
*Colours:* Something around black/red

Thx in advance!


----------



## Countach (Jul 25, 2006)

i'll take this one


----------



## Countach (Jul 25, 2006)

@WhiteFanged-Blade


----------



## Ippy (Jul 25, 2006)

Request for Suzbot.  She's the only one I trust to come through for me on this one, because I'm gonna ask for something that she did before on another request.**EDIT*I just realized how bad what I put earlier sounded, and I didn't mean it like that Yoshi or anyone else.....>_>*

I'd like a sig/ava of Ikkaku.
*Stock:**Size:* Keep the relative sizes for both, but with rounded borders for them.
*Color:* Red for the sig and orange-red for the avatar.
*Text:* Ava: "Blaze of Glory!!!™", with the trademark symbol, ™, if it's possible.
Sig: "This isn't death, this is my *Blaze of Glory!!!*™", with "Blaze of Glory!!!" in bold please, and _not_ the trademark symbol bolded.  Can you also put the text in the text bubbles, after clearing out the ban and kai kanji?
*Special:* Can you smooth it out or something too?  This is seriously the best quality of that image I could find.... I would also like whatever you did to the Ukitake sig also done to this one, in the color I requested tho.  If the quality of the image is too poor to do anything like that, then just do whatever you can.
I just realized that I'm asking for a lot.  Just tell me if you aren't up to it.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Caile (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that a week has gone by ... So Im requesting an Avatar and a signature 

Stock: 
Size: Avatar : 125x125 , Signature ...the General Size
Text: I *Possibly make a heart* Melon bread for the signature and.. Spets-kun on the avatar 
Theme: Any theme is fine ... Just not TOO _happy_ and bright


----------



## Countach (Jul 25, 2006)

-*sPetSnaZz*- said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that a week has gone by ... So Im requesting an Avatar and a signature
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Avatar : 125x125 , Signature ...the General Size
> ...



 two more days 

sorry


----------



## Caile (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh darn , Really? Okay, Just remember It's there o_O... and Ill check here often to see if it's done ... someday o_o


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 26, 2006)

RockLeeTheTaiJutsuMaster said:
			
		

> Yoshitsune Do You Know Were To Get A Free Trial Of Photoshop



For non-request questions, just PM one of us next time

Adobe.com perhaps?


----------



## az0r (Jul 26, 2006)

Request for Yoshitsune ^^  Sig and Ava

Stock: 

Size (Kinda Difrentsimilar to this): 

text:  Hatake Kakashi(in japaanese) Copy.Nin

could it please have rounded borders for sig and ava 
thanx alot ^^


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 26, 2006)

Copy.Nin said:
			
		

> Request for Yoshitsune ^^  Sig and Ava



Sure...but OMG DEJAVU!
The same stock that's on your current sig and ava now

But don't worry, I'll truly give it justice this time~
last time I had a stomach ache


----------



## Snoopy (Jul 26, 2006)

okay let me see, i'll like a sig with the pic below,
1)smooth style,possibly dreamy
2)for coulor soft pink will do me good
4) size-the maker can choose it
5) for text "Chieco Kawabe" put it somewhere good


and if you can can ya make an avatar with the same specificts of the sig thnakies *^^*


----------



## az0r (Jul 26, 2006)

thanx hey yoshitune could you make me a 125x125 ava and a 150x150 for when im a senoir as well thanx

sorry if i spamed


----------



## Giarc (Jul 26, 2006)

Signature/Avatar Request:

Picture/Pictures: Any of these, alone or some combined, will work (I couldn't decide on one, sorry)
 (This one is my favorite)





Colors: Pinkish Red, with some deep red (crimson like), creator can change if they feel something works better.

Size: 
Sig: Maker can choose whatever they think is best.
Avatar: Any chance you could make a 100 x 100 and a 75 x 75? (If not just the 100 x 100)

Text: "I will become stronger, I promise." And "Giarc"

Basically you can be as creative as you want, I don't mind. I really appreciate this!


----------



## Yasashiku (Jul 26, 2006)

I would like to make a avatar and signature request please.

Sources: 



Colors: White, Blue, Black, Silver, Gray.

Size: Doesn't matter.

Sayings: -Avatar: Shishi (Shishiza, Shishie, what ever fits)
            -Signature: Shishi the neko kitty (or Shishi neko boy, Shishi Kiri's neko)

Thanks again!


----------



## Heroin (Jul 26, 2006)

banner plz....



anysize you want....
Text:anyway you want...But I want it to say Gaara dosn't give a damn FC
backgorund:anyway you want....


----------



## Gambitz (Jul 26, 2006)

*Request for Suzbot*

*Stock:*





*The Picture/Pictures I want in my avy and sig are:*The 2 of lee and gai i posted above plesae oh and with a white border around the siggy and can i have a close up of lee and gai's faces in a slide show avy.....

*The Color/Colors I want in my avy and sig are:*anything u want (bright colors)

*The Size I want is:*avy 150 x 150 with a nice border and the siggy 400 x 150

*The Theme I want is:*anything u want

*I Want the text in my sig to Read:* on the avy *Drunken Master *or *DM* and on the siggy *Drunken Master*

So if u have tome could u please do my request please..


----------



## PainKiller (Jul 26, 2006)

Countach said:
			
		

> @WhiteFanged-Blade



Wow, that was rather fast.  Great work tho, really nice.  Will crdz+rep. Thx.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 26, 2006)

@7uan-kun


----------



## Tuan (Jul 26, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @7uan-kun



:amazed awsome! the avy looks great! + creds+reps   thanx again Yoshi


----------



## x_Zen_x (Jul 26, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> @*Zen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't just like them i love them   thanks a lot.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 26, 2006)

Request for Ocearian, Yoshitsune, or Suzbot.

Just want a kool avatar with  text JB.

Stock:


----------



## escamoh (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a sig and ava request for Suzbot 

*Sig*
Stock: (If the stock seems a bit weird to work with just let me know^^)
Text: esca3
Size/style: up to you

*Ava*
Stock: 
Text: esca3
Size: 125x125
Style: up to you^^


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 27, 2006)

@Copy.Nin






I shall take Blaze's request


----------



## Moses (Jul 27, 2006)

I have a request for an avatar!  bassicaly I just want it shrunck (sp?) down to avy size and hosted. Thank you!


----------



## Cero (Jul 27, 2006)

_+|_*Sasuke Sig & Avy Request**|+*

*Signature Size-*  The size you think fits best
*Avatar Size-* 125x125
*Stock-*


*Text-* Elegant Flower.RagingNinja
*Other-*  Nothing Else, Thanks So Much!


----------



## Moses (Jul 27, 2006)

please cancle my avy request!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 27, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> _+|_*Sasuke Sig & Avy Request**|+*



I shall do yours along with JB's
Expect them by tomorrow though~~

*Save the Scrolling, Turn off Sigs!*


----------



## az0r (Jul 27, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Copy.Nin
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thats so awesome!! thanx so much!!


----------



## Demon Slayer (Jul 27, 2006)

posts post y want mooor!!!!


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Jul 27, 2006)

Stock: 
Text: Bankotsu the Great
2nd Text: In a class of his own...
Size: 400x150
Color: Whatever your greatness lead you to! (Except Pink)

Can you make the sig rectangular!?!

Matching Avatars:
80x80
125x125
150x150

Thank you in advance. I can't wait to see what is created!
-BtG


----------



## Chiru (Jul 27, 2006)

*Avatar and Signature*
I need a new theme so I came back to find you Chauronity-san. I would like a Hidan theme. 150x150 avatar and a sig about the same size as the current one you made for me. I'd like the avatar to just say "飛段", while the signature should say something like "Jashin Zealot".

The image would be (warning spoilers):

Link removed

with  or  picture fused into the sig.


----------



## Shunsuii (Jul 27, 2006)

I have a request for just a sig, the link is below


Sig size stock
Link removed

Dont leave out any members plz
Can you remove all the word and stuff covering the picture
Dark Colors

Text: ~AIR~ and Akatsuki


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 27, 2006)

Countach said:
			
		

> @maximu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nicely done, many thanks *bows*


----------



## Gambitz (Jul 27, 2006)

*Cancel my request please....*


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi I need a sig and a 150x150 avy of this and you can style it anyway you want with the text "D-T" and "Hero of Time".

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 27, 2006)

Sorry, AIR, you need to wait week as you just got a sig a few days (2) ago..

I'll take on yours D-T as well~~


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 27, 2006)

RLTTJM said:
			
		

> sig + Ava Request
> 
> Image:
> Ava Size: 125x125
> ...


I Post This request 5-Days Ago And You Takeing Peoples Requests After Me


----------



## escamoh (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks so much! I love it


----------



## Caile (Jul 27, 2006)

-*sPetSnaZz*- said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that a week has gone by ... So Im requesting an Avatar and a signature
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Avatar : 125x125 , Signature ...the General Size
> ...



Reposting, Sorry if this is Spam, but No one replied to it, and I know .. I had to wait 2 days ... But it's already been 2 days .. and no one has replieed to it  , and I was afraid you guys frogot o_O


----------



## Yasashiku (Jul 27, 2006)

I know this is spam, and sorry for it........ but who is doing my sig/avatar?


----------



## Roy (Jul 27, 2006)

sig request and in the sig can u put in both characters in teh sig but put the one in the horse in the upper right side and the other one in the bottom so it looks like they are facing each other how they are in the pictureText: Roy,Legend Of Zelda​Size:in the same size as teh sig I have now only make it a little bit bigger in the height​


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jul 27, 2006)

*Avatar and Sig Request for Yoshitune*


*Text 1:* Kuchiki Rukia 
*Text 2:* Lovely and Loyal
*Size:* 400 x 110

And Make it look Kickass


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 27, 2006)

@Raging Ninja




@JB
you need to upload your image again..


----------



## Cero (Jul 27, 2006)

It looks great Yoshi, thanks a Ton ^^


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 27, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @JB
> you need to upload your image again..



Here's the pic again Yoshi



Avatar Only

Text: JB
Size: 125x125


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 27, 2006)

Suzbot Will You Do My Request


----------



## Dark Shadowx (Jul 27, 2006)

I was wondering if a person here could perform a request for me. I'd like a signature, 350x100, dark colors (specifically red and black), tech sig, and I'd like someone to use this stock photo in the signature. I'd also like the text 'Dark Shadow' in a nice font that works with the signature (And if possible, could you just have the name in Japanese underneath somewhere as well? The kanji is 暗い影)

 (I don't want all the characters in the signature, just Goku and Goten)

Thank you guys for listening!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 27, 2006)

@D-T


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 27, 2006)

Sig + Avy request for Suzbot plz


Type: Sig + Avy
Stock: 
Size: Sig- 500x200  Avy-125x125
Style: Surprise me! 
Text: Sig- _"It's Time to Kick Some Ass"_  Avy- _"FL"_


----------



## Yasashiku (Jul 27, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> Hope they're ok ^^.



Thanks alot! Rep for you


----------



## Giarc (Jul 27, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> Hope you like =).




Woah! That is completely awesome! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 27, 2006)

@JB


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 28, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @JB



It looks Good the way it is with the color and everything, but are the fuzzy things suppose to be there? 

like on his hat and that red line on his hand?


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 28, 2006)

I have a Sig & Avvy request for ... whoever wants ...  (Hope, it?s okay.)

Stock: kakashi's

Size: Siggy - whatever you like, but not to big, pls.
Avvy - 125*125

Style: Up to you. =)

Thx so much in advance.


----------



## chauronity (Jul 28, 2006)

Chill! said:
			
		

> *Avatar and Signature*
> I need a new theme so I came back to find you Chauronity-san. I would like a Hidan theme. 150x150 avatar and a sig about the same size as the current one you made for me. I'd like the avatar to just say "飛段", while the signature should say something like "Jashin Zealot".
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Tried something ^^' 
Couldnt get those other pics fused into there, but i hope it still meets your requirements






```
[SIZE="1"]ava code for html:[/SIZE] http://i7.tinypic.com/21abaqq.png
[SIZE="1"]sig code for html:[/SIZE] http://i7.tinypic.com/21abars.png
```


----------



## Samurai Man (Jul 28, 2006)

sig and ava request

ava request
stock- Pocket Monsters - Advanced Generation - 460 AG184 - Attack! The Stray Manyula!
size- 125x125
text- Samurai11
style- up to you

sig request
stock- Pocket Monsters - Advanced Generation - 460 AG184 - Attack! The Stray Manyula!
text- Samurai11
style/size- up to you


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 28, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> Because the stock image was small some of the quality dropped when I enlarged it. That's why I provided a smaller sig incase you'd raher have that one. Regardless, I hope you like them =).




Thanks a bunch!   You were right about the bigger sig, so I decided to go with the smaller one that you made. Thanks again!


----------



## chauronity (Jul 28, 2006)

Samurai11 said:
			
		

> sig and ava request
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...









```
sig: http://i7.tinypic.com/21adb38.png

ava a: http://i7.tinypic.com/21adcuw.png
ava b v1: http://i7.tinypic.com/21adcw7.png 
ava b v2: http://i7.tinypic.com/21ae3p4.png
```


----------



## Samurai Man (Jul 28, 2006)

thanks man!!!!!!!!!!! they are AWESOME!!!!   gracias


----------



## Roy (Jul 28, 2006)

Roy said:
			
		

> sig request and in the sig can u put in both characters in teh sig but put the one in the horse in the upper right side and the other one in the bottom so it looks like they are facing each other how they are in the pictureText: Roy,Legend Of Zelda​Size:in the same size as teh sig I have now only make it a little bit bigger in the height​


I was wondering,who is doing my sig??


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 28, 2006)

I'll take your sig Roy~
along with Pulp's


----------



## Roy (Jul 28, 2006)

thanks


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 28, 2006)

RLTTJM said:
			
		

> sig + Ava Request
> 
> Image:
> Ava Size: 125x125
> ...


I Was Wondering Who Was Gonna Take Mine Too


----------



## Sollet (Jul 28, 2006)

Uhm I am kinda unfamiliar with this request thingie ... can I just request something? Or do I have to provide the kind person helping me out with images?


----------



## Chiru (Jul 28, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Tried something ^^'
> Couldnt get those other pics fused into there, but i hope it still meets your requirements
> 
> 
> ...





Thank you so much Chauronity-san. ^_^  *runs off to change avy and sig*


----------



## Sollet (Jul 28, 2006)

oh hehe thanks


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm requesting a Music Dept. sig with my name on it. Plus an avy of the third guy from the left.


----------



## Snoopy (Jul 28, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> Hope they're ok ^^.



nice i like them lots


----------



## Sollet (Jul 28, 2006)

Signature and Avatar request:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok what I want to request is basically a Tobi avatar and signature, just love this dude 



Color and theme: I guess Tobi's color will do  in this case it's like orange + black (from manga coloring). I wish Tobi was black and white but ah well... This goes for both signature and avatar!

Avatar related: Can you remove the sky etc not related to Tobi just have him in the picture spice it up a bit etc.? Tobi themed color maybe? 

Also if you find the avatar choices  I picked not all that great if you do have a MUCH better mugshot picture of him PLEASE do use it instead... This was the best I could find..

Avatar size: 125x125 if that looks bad 110-115x125 works as well depending how it looks.



or



Signature related:Again Tobi colored theme - orange + black, mostly black I guess text can be orange. Spice it up a bit! Mind making two versions of the signature? One that is like said orange text version the other black text version with more orange replacing the black? Like a reverse version of it.

Signature size: 400x110-120ish will do 

Signature text: I want it to say something like "Tobi is a good boy", well something Tobi related ya know clumsy and all! About the size I am not sure.. But you can prolly figure out something appropriate

Could you also just add my name into signature somewhere almost hidden or transparent but still "noticeable" and small.  

Here's the pictures you could use for the siganture:






*THANKS A LOT IN ADVANCE!!*


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 28, 2006)

@Pulp




*Please turn OFF sigs when posting...*


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 28, 2006)

Jala said:
			
		

> I have a Sig & Avvy request for ... whoever wants ...  (Hope, it?s okay.)
> 
> Stock: kakashi's
> 
> ...


i'll take it


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 28, 2006)

Yoshitsune Will You Take My Request Or Will You Do it xXmagnesiumXx?


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Jul 28, 2006)

Could you guys spice my sig up ??

Here's the pic :



Text : Last of the Arrancar

Don't have any other specific wishes ....


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 28, 2006)

RLTTJM said:
			
		

> Yoshitsune Will You Take My Request Or Will You Do it xXmagnesiumXx?



i can do it


----------



## Caile (Jul 28, 2006)

Since no one is doing my request on pg.56 (I have not bee notified and it hasn't been replied to) .. I'd like to request a sig and avy.

Stock : 
Text : "Just a shadow.." for Sig, "Shadow" on Avy

Make it look cool :\


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Jul 28, 2006)

Bankotsu_the_Great said:
			
		

> Stock:
> Text: Bankotsu the Great
> 2nd Text: In a class of his own...
> Size: 400x150
> ...



Just reposting...

Oh, and can Yoshitsune, Suzbot, or Oceanrain take this one?


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks xXmagnesiumXx


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 28, 2006)

@Roy


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 28, 2006)

@Keremachi
Identical, just like you wanted:



I need a bigger stock for the avatar..just PM it to me


----------



## Roy (Jul 28, 2006)

thats awsome!! thanks u so much *reps*


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 28, 2006)

I'd like to request a sig and avi please....


*Size:* avi- 150 x 150
sig- 500 x anything
*Colours:* no preference 
*Text:* *"Tsumi" *on both avi and sig...*"Forbidden"* and *"Itachi x Sakura"* on just the sig


----------



## Gunners (Jul 28, 2006)

Just making a request for an av and sig XD.


*Spoiler*: _choice 1_ 










I would prefer these pictures, but if the writting mark or thumb can not be removed, or you would find it easier, these pictures i don't mind.


*Spoiler*: _Choice 2_ 









Hmm, like i want both naruto and Yondaime clipped together with words like ''Father and son'' something to that affect, i wouldn't mind having my name down also. Colours i would like would be a blue and yellow side by side.

Thanks to the person that is able to do this. 

Edit: If you can, could you make it 150 by 150 i think that is my limit anyway, thanks.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 28, 2006)

*RLTTJM:

*


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks Creds xXmagnesiumXx
I'm Gonna Resize It Cuz I Forgot To Add The Correct Size


----------



## Yosha (Jul 28, 2006)

sig and ava request for anybody


ava size: 125x125
sig size: what ever works
and the rest is up to you guys


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 28, 2006)

I'll do Tsumi's and Ocean Blue's


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 28, 2006)

Last of the Arrancar said:
			
		

> Could you guys spice my sig up ??
> 
> Here's the pic :
> 
> ...


i'll do urs


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 29, 2006)

*Jala:*


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 29, 2006)

*Last of the Arrancar:*


----------



## Shunsuii (Jul 29, 2006)

~AIR~ said:
			
		

> I have a request for just a sig, the link is below
> 
> 
> Sig size stock
> ...



Im just reposting cause before it wasnt a week long but i think tonight is the end of the "no sig within the same week thingy" so i hope its been a week.


----------



## Sollet (Jul 29, 2006)

Re-requesting Signature and Avatar:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok what I want to request is basically a Tobi avatar and signature, just love this dude 



Color and theme: I guess Tobi's color will do  in this case it's like orange + black (from manga coloring). I wish Tobi was black and white but ah well... This goes for both signature and avatar!

Avatar related: Can you remove the sky etc not related to Tobi just have him in the picture spice it up a bit etc.? Tobi themed color maybe? 

Also if you find the avatar choices  I picked not all that great if you do have a MUCH better mugshot picture of him PLEASE do use it instead... This was the best I could find..

Avatar size: 125x125 if that looks bad 110-115x125 works as well depending how it looks.



or



Signature related:Again Tobi colored theme - orange + black, mostly black I guess text can be orange. Spice it up a bit! Mind making two versions of the signature? One that is like said orange text version the other black text version with more orange replacing the black? Like a reverse version of it.

Signature size: 400x110-120ish will do 

Signature text: I want it to say something like "Tobi is a good boy", well something Tobi related ya know clumsy and all! About the size I am not sure.. But you can prolly figure out something appropriate

Could you also just add my name into signature somewhere almost hidden or transparent but still "noticeable" and small.  

Here's the pictures you could use for the siganture:









*THANKS A LOT IN ADVANCE!!*


----------



## Sollet (Jul 29, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> I'll take this one. I'll probly have it done by the end of the day.



Domo Arigato ^^


----------



## atom (Jul 29, 2006)

can i have a nice sig that says Kyle0wnsYou. Maybe Bleach and Naruto. Matching Ava, Sig would be nice (and if you can, i would be very greatful if you can make the ava 3 different frames saying that.) im gunna change my name soon to that. So i want to be prepared 

also can the sig be 500x200 or less please


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 29, 2006)

Bijuukage said:
			
		

> can i have a nice sig that says Kyle0wnsYou. Maybe Bleach and Naruto. Matching Ava, Sig would be nice (and if you can, i would be very greatful if you can make the ava 3 different frames saying that.) im gunna change my name soon to that. So i want to be prepared
> 
> also can the sig be 500x200 or less please


read the first post on how to properly request a sig...you need to provide stock....


----------



## atom (Jul 29, 2006)

。Can i have a nice sig that says Kyle0wnsYou.
    。I will post a better stock image later but for now. (You can use Counterstrike and Windows Vista as well, i just couldnt find a good stock for those)




    。Cityscape like, Aero Theme (like the windows vista like) cool fonts.
    。SIG 500X200, AVA 125X125
    。Kyle0wnsYou. (Preferably Animated and less then 200kbs for Ava)

I want a Sig and Avatar please. Thank you


----------



## Sollet (Jul 29, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> Your welcome =).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, thank you kind sir! May I request one last thing from you? That chibi tobi mind doing something funny of that as well ? Avatar/signature anything! ^^


----------



## Sollet (Jul 29, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> ^I guess I could make an avatar or something ^^. After Gunners gets done though.



Domo arigato once again ^^


----------



## Seany (Jul 29, 2006)

Avy & Sig request please 

Stock: 

Sizes: Avy- 150 x 150
Sig 150 x 400

Colour: Whatever looks best

Text: Cartoon

Thanks alot! XD


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Jul 29, 2006)

Request:

Suzbot!

Stock: 

Style: Your current Signature

Text: TwistedAngel

Thanks 

FA


----------



## Scared Link (Jul 29, 2006)

A KAKASHI ONE PLZ!!11!!!!!


----------



## Caile (Jul 29, 2006)

.:TDK:. said:
			
		

> Request:
> 
> Suzbot!
> 
> ...



Your link doesnt seem to work .. and I was wondering, Who is doing mine ...


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jul 29, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Pulp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My bad and Thanks it looks kickass as expected from the best


----------



## Dark Shadowx (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm asking about my signature request, which I posted on page 56 and has seemed to be forgotten. I'm really hoping someone can do it for me. Just to tell you what it was..


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was wondering if a person here could perform a request for me. I'd like a signature, 350x100, dark colors (specifically red and black), tech sig, and I'd like someone to use this stock photo in the signature. I'd also like the text 'Dark Shadow' in a nice font that works with the signature (And if possible, could you just have the name in Japanese underneath somewhere as well? The kanji is 暗い影)

 (I don't want all the characters in the signature, just Goku and Goten)

Thank you guys for listening!




Thanks!


----------



## atom (Jul 29, 2006)

ok i updated my post ^^ above.


----------



## Tonza (Jul 29, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Avy & Sig request please
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



here


----------



## Seany (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks a bunch! 
Just how i wanted them.


----------



## Tuan (Jul 29, 2006)

> Yondaime Was Naruto's Father?


we dont know that but everybody think that he is and stop *spamming!*



a sig request for *Yoshi* saw the kakshi sig you done for copy.nin and i really like it. if you cant than *Oceanrain or Suzbot* can do it ^^

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Copy.Nin






*STOCK:*click here is an ok stock but not great..if you cant work with it than you dont have to do the sig
*SIZE:* 300x300 or whatever you want.
*COLOR:* anything but not dark
*TEXT:* "Uchiha Itachi" it would be great if you could put that in japanese
*OTHER:* can you try to put blossom leaf in there? if cant than is ok.

*dont need avatar.^^*


----------



## Shunsuii (Jul 29, 2006)

Im jus wondering is anybody doing my request?!?


----------



## Caile (Jul 29, 2006)

-*sPetSnaZz*- said:
			
		

> Since no one is doing my request on pg.56 (I have not bee notified and it hasn't been replied to) .. I'd like to request a sig and avy.
> 
> Stock :
> Text : "Just a shadow.." for Sig, "Shadow" on Avy
> ...



Re-posting


----------



## Gunners (Jul 29, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just fine, thanks a ton.


----------



## Caile (Jul 29, 2006)

Well... Countach said I had to wait two more days ... So I did... and it's already been a week ... so ... I waited 5 days for my request.. and it hasn't even been replied to yet ..


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jul 29, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @D-T



Great as always. Thanks alot


----------



## Caile (Jul 29, 2006)

Um, Alright .. How about 



Better?


----------



## Tuan (Jul 29, 2006)

@Suzbot
do you think you could do mine? if not than ill wait for Yoshi or Oceanrain to do it.  thanx









> *STOCK:*click here is an ok stock but not great..if you cant work with it than you dont have to do the sig
> *SIZE:* 300x300 or whatever you want.
> *COLOR:* anything but not dark
> *TEXT:* "Uchiha Itachi" it would be great if you could put that in japanese
> ...


----------



## Caile (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks soo much, I've been waiting soo long


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 29, 2006)

@Ocean Blue
"Hero of Wind" written in Kanji





To everyone:
Remember to 
*Turn off sigs
And rep and credit ppl who make your requests~*


----------



## Yosha (Jul 29, 2006)

thank you so much yoshi, it looks awesome.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 29, 2006)

@Tsumi





c+r


----------



## Caile (Jul 29, 2006)

Ack, Suzbot... I repped too much in the last 24 hours .. Ill rep you as soon as I can, Sorry


----------



## Tuan (Jul 29, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> Thats you done Spets. Hope it was worth the wait^^. *7aun Kun* I might attempt yours tomorrow cause its getting late over her and the monitor has burnt my eyes to a crisp XD.



LOL OK thats fine...o yea may i get a avater 2? i might use it later.

stock: click here
text: "Uchiha Itachi"<------in japanese plz


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Jul 29, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> Hope you like them BtG ^^.         Ok *Spets* next.



Omg, that is a great sig! You friggin' own!

Thank you very much!

*reps*


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 29, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Tsumi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thank you so much yoshi! ^___^ *reps and credits* I love it!


----------



## Neji (Jul 30, 2006)

Sig Request for Suzbot or Yoshi



size: 550x200
Text1: Golden Byakugam
Text2: Names (see bottom of post)

*Important Note:*
I'd like to have multiple sigs, each of them being identical except with a different name on them. I'll post all the names later in the post

*Another Note:*
It would be very important if somehow you can make Neji's eyes look Golden/yellowish.

Colors: Whatever works, if possible make it a gold/white glow

Make Neji and his eyes really stand out too

Names I'd like to have on the sig:

NejiTachi
Blaze of Glory!!!™
X2q
Satetsu Kaihou
Rammer
andoliveira4
0Reiatsu
Robotkiller
Cytrin
 

hope its not too much trouble 


We might need some updated for new members as well..........
p.s- this was blaze of glory's idea


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 30, 2006)

NejiTachi said:
			
		

> Sig Request for Suzbot or Yoshi



If it's gonna be the same, why not just all of you use the same one?

c+r


----------



## Ram (Jul 30, 2006)

It's alright, you don't have to do my name.


----------



## Tuan (Jul 30, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> *7aun Kun*



looks awsome thanx Suzbot! cred+rep


----------



## Scared Link (Jul 30, 2006)

Can I have this kind of one?



> *Stock*:
> 
> *Size*:
> Not too big Not too small =/
> ...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 30, 2006)

@the golden byakugan ppl...

10 sigs to upload is a bit bothersome, but I have all day today...so sure I'll do it
I still don't see why....

@RLTTJM
You need to wait a week until you request another one


----------



## Ram (Jul 30, 2006)

Don't worry about my name, I'm fine.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 30, 2006)

@ sacred link
u want an avy and a sig? or just a sig? or avy?


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Jul 30, 2006)

.:TDK:. said:
			
		

> Request:
> 
> Suzbot!
> 
> ...



Picture UPDATED!?!?!


----------



## Renegade (Jul 30, 2006)

^ picture link is broken


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Jul 30, 2006)

wtf its not a link its an image >_< why can I see it perfectly 






you pick the stock Suz, whichever one will do

Text: Twisted.Angel

Style: Your current temari one

FA


----------



## Vile.47 (Jul 31, 2006)

Here's a request for either Yoshi or oceanrain~

*Avy:*

Stock: There's a red glow, you can remove it if you want 

Text: Constantine

Theme: Hm.. anything that fits.

Size: 125x125

*Sig:*

Stock: Same as above.

Text: Hell wants him. Heaven won't take him. Earth needs him. If that's too long, then just Welcome to my life.

Theme: Same as above.

Size: 400X150

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Scared Link (Jul 31, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> @ sacred link
> u want an avy and a sig? or just a sig? or avy?



Just the sig plz.


----------



## atom (Jul 31, 2006)

just reposting mine



> 。Can i have a nice sig that says Kyle0wnsYou.
> 。I will post a better stock image later but for now. (You can use Counterstrike and Windows Vista as well, i just couldnt find a good stock for those)
> Link removed
> Link removed
> Link removed


----------



## Scared Link (Jul 31, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> Image is working now =).
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it ^^.



Can you do mine =/


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Jul 31, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> Image is working now =).
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it ^^.



OMG SUZBOT THAT IS BEAUTIFUL...AMAZINGLY ;LAKJ EF;LAKJEF;LAKJ OMG THAT IS AWSOME, THANKYOU SO MUCH REP X CREDIT TO THE MAX!? 


If its not to much trouble could I get a matching avi? 100x100 please

T.A


----------



## Sollet (Jul 31, 2006)

Pssst Suzbot you haven't fogotten me have you ^^;; right?


----------



## Scared Link (Jul 31, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> *@Sacred Link* - Sure, as long as magnesium isn't already doing it ^^.




Not anymore, I dunno why he isn't anymore =/ 

Can you do it plz! Pretty plz!!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 31, 2006)

Sonata said:
			
		

> Here's a request for either Yoshi or oceanrain~



I'll do it~


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey Yoshi Is Your Avatar Like A Kurby/Ponoceo


----------



## Kameil (Jul 31, 2006)

Request Sig and avy....Yoshitsune
Basically I want a Deidara Avy and Sig please...

Color and themeark blue and a shade of white....whatever else is nesscary

Avatar size: 125x125.....
Avatar Text-"Art is Complex" on the side of the fish if you could....

Stock-
Signature related-Same as the avy please.....

Signature size: 400x110-120ish will do

Signature text:My name basically....

Thanks in advance....


----------



## DarkFire (Jul 31, 2006)

avatar
stock:
size:100x100(125x125 acceptable too)
text:"Sleep my little prey"
                        Itachifire


----------



## Tuan (Jul 31, 2006)

itachifire said:
			
		

> avatar
> stock:
> size:100x100(125x125 acceptable too)
> text:"Sleep my little prey"
> Itachifire



@Itachifire*
you can not request at 3 different shop at the same time! Delete this or delete the other two. and try off you sig.*


----------



## Dark Shadowx (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok, if anything, I'd like to know the status of my requested signature. Cause it really seems like everyone forgot about it and is going on to finish other people's requests instead. So yeah, what's up with it?


----------



## Tuan (Jul 31, 2006)

Dark Shadow said:
			
		

> Ok, if anything, I'd like to know the status of my requested signature. Cause it really seems like everyone forgot about it and is going on to finish other people's requests instead. So yeah, what's up with it?



just re-post if you think they forgot about it and stop b**chin:amazed


----------



## Heroin (Jul 31, 2006)

can you do this one!



Avatar size:Any size
Text and Color:any text any color
Backgroundon't care

Sig pretty mutch the same thing....


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 31, 2006)

@sexy pervert i'll do it




			
				Scared Link said:
			
		

> Not anymore, I dunno why he isn't anymore =/
> 
> Can you do it plz! Pretty plz!!


i am doing it

and btw, im a =>girl<=


----------



## Kameil (Jul 31, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> You have to provide your own stock/pictures.


Ooh my bad I forgot the stock....


----------



## Spike (Jul 31, 2006)

I have a request for Yoshitsune. It's an Avatar request.

Size: One 120x120 and one 150x150
Stock: library-themed one. I want as much of her body in the avatar as possible, but not bellow the boobs.
Style: Your choice. 

Thank you.


----------



## AngelWingPrime (Jul 31, 2006)

hi. i was wondering if you could um make an avatar and signature out of this.



for the avatar it would be cool if it was 123 x 123 and it was all like and you can choose what effects would be best for it, and maybe it could say Ookami._Nin in the bottom left hand corner. and make it on itachis head please

for the signature it would be cool if was normal size like 400 x 150 and you could choose the effects. thank you ^-^! and center in on the body with the head please.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 31, 2006)

*scared link:*


----------



## Samurai Man (Aug 1, 2006)

sig request 

text: Samurai11 / Wayne Rooney Fan
stock: library-themed one
style/size: up to you


----------



## EMPRA (Aug 1, 2006)

Stock used:
Size: 400x100
Style/Colours:all up to you, BUT just keep the Stock colours the same or test out other colours.
Text: Pure Hard Dance

Thanks...


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 1, 2006)

*sexy pervert:







*


----------



## EDhg (Aug 1, 2006)

。This is what I want to be done: Avatar+Sig
。The Picture I want in my sig is: 
。The Colors I want in my sig areheerful colours... Nothing going into the pink/purple phase, but mellow bright colors. What I mean is take yellow for example, I don't want it so yellow it's painful to look at it, but sort of a mellow(not too dark not too bright) tone. 
。The Size I want is: Avatar: 125x125 Sig:The average size..
。I Want the text in my sig to read: "I do not consider myself to do justice, but I do not consider myself to do evil either." Without the quotation marks. Also somewhere on the sig & avatar my username "EDhg"

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Diz (Aug 1, 2006)

i know i said one more request lol but i just need a avi

Textiz
Size:120x120
Stock:
Link removed

thanks to whoever does this


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 1, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> *scared link:*



Thanks for the awsome sig!! REP REP


----------



## Kaminari (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a avy+sig request:

Pic: 
Size: Ava: 150*150 Sig: Any you think would fit
Text: Divine Neji
Colors: Bright and relaxing, something that gives it a nice glow

Thanks!


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 1, 2006)

hey can anyone make a sig and a avatar of rock lee when he is using his gates


----------



## Vile.47 (Aug 1, 2006)

Dr.Jre32 said:
			
		

> hey can anyone make a sig and a avatar of rock lee when he is using his gates


Please provide the stocks for them please, don't expect them to search for you. And off your siggy please


----------



## Heroin (Aug 1, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> *sexy pervert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks looks great!

now I will rep and credit


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 1, 2006)

Avatar Request

Size: 150x150
Text: Sky King
Color/Theme: Anything


I'm in no rush so you can take your time. Thanks.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 1, 2006)

Request sig and avy for Yoshi or Oceanrain ^_^
Here's the avy stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 




-size 125 x 125
-I want colors that represent sad emo
-Theme like she some sorta in a dreamworld,please
-Text *"Rukia"*
-Border if possible 




And here's the sig stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 




-size depends on the stock,but if you can I  just want half of the pic only ^_^ (Oh, and just small part of the sword can be seen also)
-Theme make it look Evil and Darkness
-Colors represent evil and a bit of light ^_^
-Text *"Aizen Sosuke"* and my name *"azim86"* not near the text though =) If possible I want a Japanese word for the name  (If you have it,then put the Japanese word above the "Aizen Sosuke" text.
-Border please




Hope one of you guys can do it and thanks in advance ^_^


----------



## star64 (Aug 1, 2006)

can you please make some kind of border around my avatar becauyse it looks to plane, can you make it orangish or yellowish to match my sig and ubar, or you can just make a black line around it like my sig

Whatever looks better

Thanks in advance =]


----------



## chauronity (Aug 1, 2006)

@azim:

Did the avatar


----------



## Vile.47 (Aug 1, 2006)

star64 said:
			
		

> can you please make some kind of border around my avatar becauyse it looks to plane, can you make it orangish or yellowish to match my sig and ubar, or you can just make a black line around it like my sig
> 
> Whatever looks better
> 
> Thanks in advance =]


Just helping out since I'm bored and this is simpler, but here it is  Imageshack seems to load really slow so I'm using photobucket.


And please people, off your siggies! !_!


----------



## Basic_Naruto (Aug 1, 2006)

sig and avatar combo please  

stock:


text: Basic Naruto

i just want zoro to be in the avatar and sig, so if you could, please leave robin out of it. i would appreciate.  

just do whatever feels best. thanks in advance.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 1, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> @azim:
> 
> Did the avatar


Woah! So fast Ocean :amazed Thank you so much for the lovely Rukia avy's, Ocean  
I L.O.V.E it!!


----------



## Art of Run (Aug 1, 2006)

Sig request

*Stock*



*Size*: 430X130

*Color*m darkish like dark blue and black

*Text*: in top right "Lich Kel'thuzad" and in bottom left "TPM"


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 1, 2006)

text: JRE
size 120x120
stock:


thanks to anyone that creates this avi and sig for me


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 1, 2006)

@Diz Hattori~Hanzo & Divine Lizard- i'll take them


----------



## Roy (Aug 1, 2006)

avy request for Yoshi  :stock:size: 150 x 150text:Roy​


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 1, 2006)

Roy said:
			
		

> avy request for Yoshi  :stock:size: 150 x 150text:Roy​



Gonna post soon:
Sonata's
Bulten's
Roy's (it's a week to request a new siv and ava...but I'll do it for you this time  since I'm a Ness player)


----------



## Roy (Aug 1, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Gonna post soon:
> Sonata's
> Bulten's
> Roy's (it's a week to request a new siv and ava...but I'll do it for you this time  since I'm a Ness player)


 thank u so much!!!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 1, 2006)

@Roy


ok ok, let's limit the posting as many requests are being lost to the abyss

@ART
I can't work with that stock for a sig...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 1, 2006)

@bulten




@art
it's way too small....


----------



## curlyq291 (Aug 1, 2006)

ok so this is my first time doing this so if i do something wrong im sorry in advance. can i request a siggy and an avy for whoever has the time to do it.
the picture i want in my siggy and avy: 

what i want done to it: for the siggy i would like the whole picture but i would like different colors. if you could make it look like in a dreamworld or just him thinking. for the avy i guess just the face. really what ever you would like to do.
the colors: mellow colors? don't care really. what you think is best.
the text: Hyuuga Neji
size: siggy-average avy-125 x 125
thank you in advance.


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 1, 2006)

hey can u make a avatar of rock lee heres the stock



stock:


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 1, 2006)

Sig + Avy request for the greatness of Yoshi 

*Type:* Sig
*Stock:* 
*Size:*500x180
*Text:* Just... Give Me A Minute....
*Style:* rounded edges plz

*Type:* Avy
*Stock:* 
*Size: *125x125
*Text:* none
*Style: *same as sig


----------



## Roy (Aug 1, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Roy
> 
> 
> ok ok, let's limit the posting as many requests are being lost to the abyss
> ...


thanks for the avy but ill have to rep u tomorro cause ive given too much rep


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 1, 2006)

@Sonata


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 1, 2006)

Dr.Jre32 said:
			
		

> hey can u make a avatar of rock lee heres the stock
> stock:





Please turn OFF Sigs when Posting


----------



## Samurai Man (Aug 1, 2006)

Samurai11 said:
			
		

> sig request
> 
> text: Samurai11 / Wayne Rooney Fan
> stock: according to 1up and the d3 development team
> style/size: up to you


hey please dont forget me


----------



## Cero (Aug 1, 2006)

Please give them time and dont repost unless it hasn been done after weeks of waiting :3 Thanks!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 1, 2006)

@Art
please delete your last few posts......


----------



## Samurai Man (Aug 1, 2006)

@ Raging Ninja yeah but my original post is like 3 pages atras


----------



## Kameil (Aug 1, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Art
> please delete your last few posts......


Many thanks Yoshitsune!!!!  *Reps*


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 1, 2006)

hey can use the same stock  and the same avi but put in big letters GAI SENSEI


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 1, 2006)

Samurai11 said:
			
		

> @ Raging Ninja yeah but my original post is like 3 pages atras



Disculpa que no vi tu post, pero tambien no tienes que anunciarlo cada vez que te das cuenta que nadies lo a hecho todavia.....

Pero, ahora te lo ago, okay?
Ponte feliz  

(no need to reply)

*TURN OFF SIGS and no SPAM*
This is why Samurai's post was lost 3 pages BACK!


@DJ


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 1, 2006)

thank u very much i give big respect to u i will share and tell that u are the best


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 1, 2006)

Dr.Jre32 said:
			
		

> i ask for another avi and a sig



delete this post please,
first page cleary states ONE request per week~~~

sowwy--- only fair


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 2, 2006)

*@Diz:
*


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 2, 2006)

*Divine Neji:




*


----------



## Diz (Aug 2, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> *@Diz:
> *



thanks man seriously awesome thanks again repping now


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 2, 2006)

*Hattori~Hanzo:*


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 2, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> *Hattori~Hanzo:*


Okay. Thanks.


----------



## Vile.47 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Sonata


This is great!! Thanks lot Yoshi!!!


----------



## Spike (Aug 2, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @bulten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit! I love it. Thank you very much.


----------



## Kaminari (Aug 2, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> *Divine Neji:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love em, thank you so much!


----------



## EMPRA (Aug 2, 2006)

@ Yoshitsune, xXmagnesiumXx or oceanrain...

Stock used:
Size: 400x100
Style/Colours:all up to you, BUT just keep the Stock colours the same and the logo or test out other colours.
Text: Pure Hard Dance

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> delete this post please,
> first page cleary states ONE request per week~~~
> 
> sowwy--- only fair



hey my bad sorry


----------



## chauronity (Aug 2, 2006)

curlyq291 said:
			
		

> ok so this is my first time doing this so if i do something wrong im sorry in advance. can i request a siggy and an avy for whoever has the time to do it.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Terms of usage // something: 

a) Save the files into your own computer so they wont get lost.
b) Credit me back in your signature. If you decide to use em @ some other board than NF, credit goes to "chauronity.deviantart.com" 
c) Do not reshare em in any where in the internet, including instant messengers and whatnots 

Thank you for understanding and obeying these regulations =)







Alternative versions:


----------



## foxysurouni666 (Aug 2, 2006)

can somebody make a banner for me out of these pics you dont have too....



text-foxy
color-orange or pink



















umm..you dont have too!! ^.^
__________________
foxysurouni666






Spoiler:  






foxy is my nickname!!!


Spoiler:


----------



## curlyq291 (Aug 2, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Terms of usage // something:
> 
> a) Save the files into your own computer so they wont get lost.
> b) Credit me back in your signature. If you decide to use em @ some other board than NF, credit goes to "chauronity.deviantart.com"
> ...



OMG!  thank you soooooo much. they look great. and thanx for explaining more. 
and if i could figure out how to rep you i would.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 2, 2006)

@ Samurai


disculpa la demora~~~!!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 2, 2006)

@flyleaf  




c+r
turn off sigs


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 2, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @flyleaf
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you! They're totally awesome!


----------



## Samurai Man (Aug 2, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @ Samurai
> 
> 
> disculpa la demora~~~!!


no te preocupes muchisimas gracias!!!!! me encanta!!! reps!


----------



## Tuan (Aug 2, 2006)

sasuke_ino15 said:
			
		

> yes i have a requset for a sig
> 
> Size: 400x100
> Style/Colours:red
> ...



you need 30 post or over to request. reed the 1st post


----------



## AngelWingPrime (Aug 2, 2006)

wow those are awesome! yeah it was worth the wait and do not worry about it ^-^ its okay. thank you very much for fooling with me, even though you had to reinstall everything. thank you for the awesome signature and avatar ^-^ ^-^!


----------



## chauronity (Aug 2, 2006)

sasuke_ino15 said:
			
		

> yes i have a requset for a sig
> 
> Size: 400x100
> Style/Colours:red
> ...



Come back later -- peeps needs 30 posts before requesting.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 2, 2006)

Gots me a request!  Sig and Avy of course.

Stock: Link removed

Size: 400x150 (150x150 for the avy)
Style/Colors:  Err normal style I guess. Colors...anything slightly dark to complement Robin.

Text1: Robin Sena
Text2: A witch with a pure heart... (smaller text than the first Text)

If possible, I'd like it done in the style Ookami Nin's was done by Suzu please (or something similar).


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 2, 2006)

RLTTJM said:
			
		

> Can I Have A Request Now?



go ahead, but before you do,
delete all those posts you kept making about "can i have it now?"


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 2, 2006)

ok i have 30 and i deleted those one posts can i request one now? here it is if i can 

Size: 400x100
Style/Colours:red
Text:sailor mars then under it have it say mars flame sniper
Pics:Link removed
 could u throw some fire in as well?


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 2, 2006)

can u pls make a avi and sig for me

stock:


text  Dr.JRE32


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 2, 2006)

sasuke_ino15 said:
			
		

> ok i have 30 and i deleted those one posts can i request one now? here it is if i can
> 
> Size: 400x100
> Style/Colours:red
> ...



thank you for doing that 
see how easy that was, and you got posts back? It doesn't take much you know ~~

I'll make that for ya


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 2, 2006)

ok thanks u much^^

if i wouldnt be too much trouble could u geive me a rough idea of when it might be done? no rush juss bored lol


----------



## Constantine (Aug 2, 2006)

*Request and sig*

Request for Yoshitsune or XxMagnesiumxX
Sig:
stock:

text.N.Angel
bg colorever fits best,Dark colors fading in to light colors

avatar:
stock:

text: Urahara-sama
bg colorever fits best,Light colors fading into dark colors(opposite the sig bg color)make them similar colors though!thx!
Cred and Rep! *Believe it!*


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 3, 2006)

@sasuke_ino



c+r


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 3, 2006)

OH MY that is perfect thanks much this was defenitly worth the hassel of going and getting posts then deleteing pots then gettin them back thanks much its great^^


----------



## Mojim (Aug 3, 2006)

azim86 said:
			
		

> Request sig and avy for Yoshi or Oceanrain ^_^
> Here's the avy stock:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I'm just reposting this again....I'm afraid if Ocean missed it last time.
Oh,Ocean has done the Rukia avy... right now, if possible I want the sig ^_^(Hope you can do it)

Thanks in advance Ocean ^_^.I would be appreciate it if you could do this for me.


----------



## mortsleam (Aug 3, 2006)

*Avatar 1*
Ok im making a request but i would make it myself but my photoshop deleted and i don't have the crack or activation code i wish Aman would help me again T_T.
Ok im request 2 avatars.
Size : 150x150
Text: Gin
Font: I'd like it to be not theat big but visible, cooler if it was in cursive, make it red.
Stock image:

BG: All black
Border: You know those cool 2 black line one white line borders.
*Avatar 2*
Size : 150x150
Text: Ulquiorra
Font: Make it seeable not big.
Font Color: Whatever blends
Bg: Black if you can make a v2 with it and have blending bg.
border:You know those cool 2 black line one white line borders.
stock image:   
Thanks alot do it whenever and if someone knows how to get a serial + activation code pm me! 
Thanks alot and please


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 3, 2006)

^i'll take ^


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 3, 2006)

hey can any one make me a sig 
Pic:

text: Dr.JRE32 THE PERVERTED NINJA


keep the background

thanku for anyone who does this for me


----------



## mortsleam (Aug 3, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> ^i'll take ^


kk thanks magnesuim its me shika_iq from nl


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 3, 2006)

*Format*: Avatar
*Size*: 150x150
*Corners*: Round
*Text*: In small text *which is going to* suit the avatar: Bold, Brave, Powerful
*Font*: Any
*GFX*: yep
*Stock:*


----------



## chauronity (Aug 3, 2006)

azim86 said:
			
		

> I'm just reposting this again....I'm afraid if Ocean missed it last time.
> Oh,Ocean has done the Rukia avy... right now, if possible I want the sig ^_^(Hope you can do it)
> 
> Thanks in advance Ocean ^_^.I would be appreciate it if you could do this for me.



Ok, did this as well. And now remember, save it to your pc and rehost, credit me back and most of all, dont reshare/trade em. Thanks =) 





Alternative versions:


----------



## Mojim (Aug 3, 2006)

^ ............Thank you so much Ocean  I love it  and of course I'll credit you.You're the best


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 3, 2006)

hey thats really good work oceanrain can u do mines


----------



## Sho (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey guys!  I haven't had an avatar done here in a while, so I was wondering if it was possible to have this one done.  It's a pretty hard stock to use I think, so if anyone could do it right, I'll be grateful.  

Anyways here it is:

*Stock*: Image
*Format*: Avatar
*Size*: 150x150
*Style*:  White borders, and that white ancient Japanese type "theme" you see in those artworks (examples are this , or this, this, this, or  one).  Just an elegant looking theme.
*Text*:  "Innocence" in small stylized font coming from a top corner.  Or if you can read Japanese (make it going down from one of the top corners):  人外の域で待っている

If the stock can't be used, then can someone inform me?  I wouldn't want to impose, especially if it's not possible to make the avatar look good without messing up the picture alot.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 3, 2006)

i'll do Link's and Sho's~~~


----------



## Basic_Naruto (Aug 3, 2006)

Basic_Naruto said:
			
		

> sig and avatar combo please
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...


just reposting in case nobody saw it.


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 3, 2006)

Signature And Avatar Request
The Images Are Diffrent

Signature
Sig Image:

Sig Colors: Red And Black
Sig Text: Unstopable
Sig Size: 352x117

Avatar
Ava Image:

Avatar Colors: Green And Black
Avatar Text: RLTTJM
Avatar Size: 125x125

And Will You Add My Username To The Sig
And Can xXmagnesiumXx Or yoshi Do It


----------



## NastyNas (Aug 3, 2006)

I like Either Yoshitsune or Suzubot for this request

    。This is what i want to be done: Pic 1 on the Right then pic 2 on the left
and then pic 3 somewhere on the sig

    。The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:

Japanese Game Cover (1)

 (2)

 (3)

    。The Color/Colors I want in my sig are:Red and Black Basicly Bulls Colors

    。The Size I want is:400x150

    。I Want the text in my sig to readhicago Bulls
Ben Gordon AKA Gentle Ben


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 3, 2006)

does it count if the other ones r finsihed can i request in this one?


----------



## Heroin (Aug 3, 2006)

I got a banner request for my FC *FPS Doug Presents "No Noobs" FC*



I dont really have any ideas but somethen that will look nice and cool


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 3, 2006)

can anyone make a sig for me using this stock? 
can i have the sig of the small bald guy? his name is Omi. anyways here are the specificatios:
size of sig: 300x100
Style thingie: since the bald guy's element is water, something waterish and peaceful
text- Evil Innocense *and please also add my name: aznguy28 somewhere too *
Thx to whoever will do my sig


----------



## Zeig (Aug 3, 2006)

Hmmm Yosh, mind doing a sig and avatar for me?


----------



## foxysurouni666 (Aug 3, 2006)

hello?? well i forgot to state who i would like to do my banner for me (again you dont have to if you dont wanna ^_^) umm...aznguy28...hes pretty good......


----------



## Zeig (Aug 3, 2006)

Color: Black with stars like the background...i guess, you can also surprise me if you wish to. 


color:Black, you can be creative and add more if you want, i dont mind. 


color:Green + Blue and Black. You can add more if you want, surprise me. 


Size of Sig: 320x90 
Size of Avatar:150x150
Text:Zeig on both avatar and Sig.
If Yoshitsune or xXmagnesiumXx could or squeeze it in with his other projects I would be greatful...


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 3, 2006)

@Zeig
which one do you want for the avy & sig?


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 3, 2006)

foxysurouni666 said:
			
		

> hello?? well i forgot to state who i would like to do my banner for me (again you dont have to if you dont wanna ^_^) umm...aznguy28...hes pretty good......


ok i can give it a try if you want, but i'm really not good at all XD


----------



## Zeig (Aug 4, 2006)

The Inuysha one, plz. 
Could you make curves on the sides like Yoshi's? Kinda like that Kabuto banner on the sides, the curves, you know?

Ps, Thanks for taking my appilcation.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 4, 2006)

*Teh career of fear: 

*this right?




didnt get what u meant,but is this ok/



and @ basic_naruto 
i'll do urs


----------



## Cero (Aug 4, 2006)

Turn off your sigs, save the scrolling!


----------



## Zeig (Aug 4, 2006)

Hmmm you know the Inuysha one, is the first spoiler one, just in case.
Also when i say the Kabuto one, i mean the Kabuto banner in my Spoiler.


----------



## mortsleam (Aug 4, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> *Teh career of fear:
> 
> *this right?
> 
> ...


Thanks alot mag i just got my photoshop sorry to push you through that ^^, its shika_iq from nl


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 4, 2006)

@Zeig:





*@ everyone
remember to host the images urself! I will be deleting them in a couple of days, so if u havent already hosted it urself, it will be gone!

*and hi shikamaru!


----------



## Zeig (Aug 4, 2006)

Thankiez!!! I love it!! 
Looks Great, *reps*


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 4, 2006)

it's right on top of the sig


----------



## Zeig (Aug 4, 2006)

Can you make it size 125x125?


----------



## az0r (Aug 4, 2006)

Been 1 Week ^^ 
Ava And Sig   Request  For *Yoshitsune* ^^ 

Text: はたけカカシ  Copy.Nin

Style: Kinda Like a Hip-Hop(urban) Theme
With Rounded Borders PLease =]

Stock: 

Thanx Alot ^^


----------



## Tuan (Aug 4, 2006)

A request for oceanrain....saw the  Byakuya that you made and i just have to have a sig like that here i'm ^.^

*STOCK:* this is my 1st pick, click here( if you dont like that stock than click here.
*SIZE:* up to you
*STYLE:* up to you
*TEXT/QUOTE:* "*Kurosaki Ichigo*"(maybe you could put that in japanese or english, which is better. and if you know any good quote feel free to put it in. i don't really know any.(and)  "*Fall3n.AnG3L*"<---in japanese  anywhere in the sig dont make to noteiceable.


*AVY:*
*STOCK:*click here
*SIZE:* 125x125 and 100x100
*TEXT:* "Fall3n.Ang3l" in japanese plz.

THANKS ALOT OCEAN IF YOU COULD DO THIS FOR ME.​


----------



## shadowdog (Aug 4, 2006)

hello is anyone here?


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 4, 2006)

hey can help me and make a sig and a avi pls


----------



## Tuan (Aug 4, 2006)

dr.voodoo said:
			
		

> hello is anyone here?



Don't Spam! >



			
				Dr.Jre32 said:
			
		

> hey can help me and make a sig and a avi pls


how about you tell them what you want for a sig and *Turn sigs off!*


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 4, 2006)

ok  for the avi and sighers the stock



background green and black

for the sig the borders can it be round

text: Dr.JRE32

thanku to anyone that makes this sig and avi


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 4, 2006)

@Scared Link~


I'll do yours soon Sho,
sorry (thursdays I'm sure busy with translating )

@Ppl who post to warn other ppl to not spam~
thanks, but what you do is still gonna create traffic in the threads...
Usually the "don't spam" or "turn off sigs" warnings are made when the gfx ppl finish a request or say they will do one. Posting a warning without anything else, is still spammerific...


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello guys 
i have a rather special request 
i would like to request a banner for a contest i want to hold in the tradition art section
so the text that will be used should be: "the art gallery summer contest"

and i would like this as used stock 

size should be around normal sig size 
so is it possible if i request one later when the contest is done as a sort of trophy for the winner 
but i'll explain that one later (cause the contest will take at least 2 weeks)

Thanks alot the names of the people that make one shall be posted along the banner


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 4, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Scared Link~
> 
> 
> I'll do yours soon Sho,
> ...



Thanks for the Avatar. It seems like I've given out a little too much reputation in the past 24 hours. After that message is gone I'll rep you


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 4, 2006)

@Sho
4 versions, pick your fav~my tablet helped a lot 
4th one has a border i like









@Fallen and Sasuke_Ino
you need to wait a week for another request here or at the Weekend Shop~

@Jef
I'll take on the task


----------



## Tuan (Aug 4, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Fallen and Sasuke_Ino
> you need to wait a week for another request here or at the Weekend Shop~
> 
> @Jef
> I'll take on the task



Oops silly meh...how could i forget. my bad ^^


----------



## Constantine (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey Yoshi can u do mine after the ones before me are done k thx!


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 4, 2006)

And Yoshi Can xXmagnesiumXx Do It Unless He Really Really Really Can't Do It
Cuz I Like His Style Of Sigs Better No ofence Or Anything


----------



## Sho (Aug 4, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Sho
> 4 versions, pick your fav~my tablet helped a lot
> 4th one has a border i like



 That is awesome, Yoshitsune!  I love that style.

A small point though, but can the extra "n" in innocence be removed (the one you put right before the c)?  I just noticed that and it's a small mistake.  

But I just love the whole design (with the beautiful lines in the last two) and what you've done with it (especially the 4th one with the border).


----------



## Shiron (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello there, I'm making a sig request. 

Stock: asian tutorial thingy 

Size: Up to you.

Style: Whatever you think compliments or works best with my current avatar.

Text: Shiron

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 4, 2006)

@Sho
sorry for that!! ><



I'll do Shiron's next


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 5, 2006)

@Jef
I made two versions...one of them is the normal one, while the other is a collage inspired piece, since the banner reminded me of a postcard~ Use whichever or both 



Big collage :


c+r


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 5, 2006)

WOW THATS A NICE SIG


----------



## az0r (Aug 5, 2006)

Copy.Nin said:
			
		

> Been 1 Week ^^
> Ava And Sig   Request  For *Yoshitsune* ^^
> 
> Text: はたけカカシ  Copy.Nin
> ...



Just Reposting ^^


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 5, 2006)

@Shiron



Dr. Jre~ no spam, even if it's nice spam 
delete pwease


----------



## Shiron (Aug 5, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Shiron
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's perfect, thanks.


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 5, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Jef
> I made two versions...one of them is the normal one, while the other is a collage inspired piece, since the banner reminded me of a postcard~ Use whichever or both
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks alot 
those are perfect 

saved them and uploaded them my self
i'll put them on the first page and gonna use it my self 
thanks 
your name shall be under them


----------



## The Truth (Aug 5, 2006)

All right Ladys and Gentlemen, I have a Sig and Avy request. Its my most ambitous project yet. All right truth be told its only my second, but you get the point:
For my sig I want two characters put together side by side*. Here are the stocks
Click This You Know You Want To
and the second 
Click This You Know You Want To

Id like the sig to be 500x200.

I want it to say: Truth, by Any Means Necessary.(you choose the font and color)

For the background, i honestly have no idea. I already did the fiery, destructive thing with my last sig, so something new would be welcomed. Use your own discretion.

For the Avy i just want it resized to 125x125(thats the limit i think).
Click This You Know You Want To
I would like it to match whatever background you choose for the sig. If possible I would like to keep Huey at the podium unchanged. But the red background can go.

As always any help would be appreciated.

*EDIT: I meant one on the left and one on the right, just to clarify.


----------



## Constantine (Aug 5, 2006)

hey yoshi-kun u didnt say if u were going to do mine plz reply   
(SORRY FOR SPAM)


----------



## Yosha (Aug 5, 2006)

sig + ava request for yoshitune or oceanrain.

since the pictures were probably to hard to work with I have a better one to use and again it does not have to be done right away.

stock:


everything else is up to you.

Please & thanx.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 5, 2006)

Ocean Blue. said:
			
		

> sig + ava request for yoshitune or oceanrain.
> 
> since the pictures were probably to hard to work with I have a better one to use and again it does not have to be done right away.
> 
> ...


Don't forget to credit.


----------



## Yosha (Aug 5, 2006)

Renegade78 said:
			
		

> Don't forget to credit.



you are sick in the head.

should your sig be turned off?


----------



## Neji (Aug 5, 2006)

2 avatars for yoshi or suzbot







both 150x150


the rest is up to you


----------



## Countach (Aug 5, 2006)

Renegade78 don't do other peoples specific requests


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 5, 2006)

I still need to do Copy.nin's
then Ocean's and Neji's
@neji (i wanna make a sig with that second stock....mmmm)


----------



## EDhg (Aug 5, 2006)

Avy request..for Yoshitsune or Oceanrain 

125x125 


Colors... up to the creator. But I would like borders.
Text: EDhg


----------



## Neji (Aug 5, 2006)

Yoshi said:
			
		

> @neji (i wanna make a sig with that second stock....mmmm)


 

as long as i get both avatars, i would love to have a sig also, thnx


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 5, 2006)

Ok Who Cused Me Out In Neg Rep
Was It Yoshi Cuz I Like Magnesium's Style Better
I Just One ah know Who Did It
And Yoshi I'm not Holding a grunge or anything


----------



## chauronity (Aug 5, 2006)

RLTTJM said:
			
		

> Ok Who Cused Me Out In Neg Rep
> Was It Yoshi Cuz I Like Magnesium's Style Better
> I Just One ah know Who Did It
> And Yoshi I'm not Holding a grunge or anything



That was me.

And that was cos you SPAM, eventhought it's said that you MUST NOT. DONT WRITE ANYTHING ELSE BUT REQUESTS INTO THIS TOPIC, GODDAMNIT. Not even those "who will do mine/can i request/oo cool sig etc. 

KTHX.

@Renegade78

What the fuck?


----------



## Renegade (Aug 5, 2006)

Ocean Blue. said:
			
		

> you are sick in the head.
> 
> should your sig be turned off?





			
				Countach said:
			
		

> Renegade78 don't do other peoples specific requests





			
				oceanrain said:
			
		

> @Renegade78
> 
> What the fuck?



It was a joke, chill out...


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 5, 2006)

@the truth
i'll take it
& @RLTTJM
what was ur request?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 6, 2006)

@copy.nin


----------



## az0r (Aug 6, 2006)

OH MAN THATS AWESOME THANX!!! reps and credit


----------



## Cero (Aug 6, 2006)

*+**|**Death Note Sig & Avy Request**|**+*

*Signature Size-* The Size Your Prefer
*Avatar Size-* 150x150! (I Just Hit 1000 Posts Yay ^^)
*Text-* Darkness Nor Light Will Keep Our Love Apart. RagingNinja
*Stock-*


*Other- * Nothing Else, Thanks So Much ^^


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 6, 2006)

@ocean.blue


----------



## Yosha (Aug 6, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @ocean.blue



that is amazing, creds and reps of course.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Aug 6, 2006)

I have a sig request 

here's the stock:
here

I want the colors to be reddish/brown with more red tones.


I would like Yoshi to make it for me please  
Thanks~


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 6, 2006)

@raging ninja
i'll take that too


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 6, 2006)

*@The Truth:





C+R, and remember to host it yourself!
*


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 6, 2006)

RLTTJM said:
			
		

> Signature And Avatar Request
> The Images Are Diffrent
> 
> Signature
> ...


This Is My Request xXmagnesiumXx


----------



## The Truth (Aug 6, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> *@The Truth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks xXmagnesiumXx its exactly how i envisioned it. I look forward to working with you in the future. Reps my friend


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 6, 2006)

I have an avatar request:

Size: 125x125
Stock: 
Text: At bottom left: Bitter  At bottom right: [Issai]
Text color: White
Theme: Depressing

TY!


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 6, 2006)

kk RLTTJM & Shissuru Issai I'll do both


----------



## Heroin (Aug 6, 2006)

avatar/sig request

125x125 For NF
And
75x75 For NA
Text:anyway you want it but i want it to say Haruko on the avy Plz 


For the Sig Anyway you want it just somethen that will look cool


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 6, 2006)

Anemone said:
			
		

> Gots me a request!  Sig and Avy of course.
> 
> Stock: here
> 
> ...



Bumping this up in case it was missed.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 6, 2006)

Request for Suzbot, oceanrain, Miso, or Yoshitsune.  I do believe it's been a couple of weeks since my last ava.  I would like two, from different stocks.

*Stock:*
*Spoiler*: __ 







*Size:* 150 x 150 for the both of them.
*Colors:* For the first redhead one, I'd like the white background to be converted to a black one.  I'd like it him having an ambient reddish/orange glow effect.

For the second Calintz one, I'd like the background to also be dark.  Can I also get a yellowish ambient glow?
*Text:* "Blaze..." on both of them.  Just "Blaze..." and nothing else.  My name is too long and it will take away from the overall beauty of your work.
*Special:* lol, I'm sure you've figured this out, but I would like both avatars to sorta zoomed in on the head and sorta cropped away from the rest of the pic.  For the redhead one, could you try to get as much of his spiked hair as possible?

Anyway, thanks in advance for whoever does this!!!^_^


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks xXmagnesiumXx For Putting The Hard Work In My sigs Much Appreciated


----------



## Cero (Aug 6, 2006)

*TURN OF YOUR SIGS, SAVE THE SCROLLING*


----------



## Oujisama (Aug 6, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> *TURN OF YOUR SIGS, SAVE THE SCROLLING*


What the hell man...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 6, 2006)

I'll do Anemone's and Blaze's after I finish with Neji's

TURN OFF SIGS AND DON'T SPAM WHILE SAYING IT!


----------



## Countach (Aug 6, 2006)

i'll do Sexy Pervert's and


*Turn Off Sigs*


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 6, 2006)

@nejitachi




@RLTTJM
thanks, but stop spamming!!! >.<


----------



## Neji (Aug 6, 2006)

thanks  


i'll have to use them later on because for some reason they didnt accept me into senior member yet, but i'll be sure to use them on mangacult


----------



## Countach (Aug 7, 2006)

@Sexy Pervert   

here is the sig


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 7, 2006)

@Shika-Chou


c+r


----------



## Shika-Chou (Aug 7, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Shika-Chou
> 
> 
> c+r



 thankyou sooo much~
I absolutely love it!!!!

*reps


----------



## Ram (Aug 7, 2006)

Can oceanrain, suzbot or yoshitsune make me a nice sig please?

stock:



I don't have any specifications, so I'll leave the creativity up to you guys.

-ps- and a 150 x 150 pixel avatar as well. (No rounded border)

Thanks very much.


----------



## az0r (Aug 7, 2006)

It says 2 avatars a week so im requesting  one ^^

Ava Request For Yoshitsune(Love Ya Stuff)

Stock: Link removed

Text: はたけカカシ, 

Style: Hip-Hop Urban Theme With Rounded Borders Please

Of course will rep and credit thanks alot 
take your time with it ^^


----------



## NastyNas (Aug 7, 2006)

Reposting


I like Either Yoshitsune or Suzubot for this request

。This is what i want to be done: Pic 1 on the Right then pic 2 on the left
and then pic 3 somewhere on the sig

。The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:

3 (1)

 (2)

 (3)

。The Color/Colors I want in my sig are:Red and Black Basicly Bulls Colors

。The Size I want is:400x150

。I Want the text in my sig to readhicago Bulls
Ben Gordon AKA Gentle Ben


----------



## Heroin (Aug 7, 2006)

woot,woot! thanks!

I'll cred and rep!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 7, 2006)

@copy.nin




@at some people:
turn off spam, saves pages

next on list:
blaze
anemone

@ino
go ahead


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 7, 2006)

oh ok then i want a kiba avy

Stock:3
colors:gray and whatever u feel would be cool
size:150X150
text:kiba

i would like for Yoshitsune to do it but if he/shes isnt availbe to do it then someone else can do it


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 7, 2006)

There's going to be a Mario Kart DS Tournament in this forum so I need a banner from this:



Text:

Mario Kart DS tournament 
Summer Edition.


----------



## Caile (Aug 7, 2006)

I'd like to make a request ^_^ 

Stock : 

*Spoiler*: __ 




I just want the Male Assasin on the bottom right 



Text : On Signature 'Drop Dead' in Greyish text .. if it's a black bg , On Avatar 'Shadow' in greyish text
Size : Signature : I guess the average .. AVatar : 125x125
Theme : Dark.. Mysterious, Dangerous  ^_^

Done by anyone, But i'd like to see some other's work besides Suzbot's But, If you want to do it Suzbot, Go ahead.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Aug 7, 2006)

*Avatar and Sig Request for Yoshitsune Or Oceanrain*



*Size:* 400x110
*Text:* Zabuza The Devil Of The Hidden Mist

make it look kickass


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 8, 2006)

My request is on page 65 or 66-ish and no one did my request yet, can anyone do it please? ^_^


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 8, 2006)

*@raging ninja:




*


----------



## Cero (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks magnesium, its awesome 

Im going to use the avy later ^^ *reps*


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 8, 2006)

edited with avy


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 8, 2006)

*@abyss



*


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 8, 2006)

*@RLTTJM

*


----------



## az0r (Aug 8, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @copy.nin



Thanx alot its great!


----------



## Otherside (Aug 8, 2006)

Signature request for Yoshitsune


*Spoiler*: _stock_ 



] I just want Zoro and Sanji from this pic.




On Zorro, the words "Pirate Hunter", on Sanji, "Love Cook". Then, in the middle, the word "Nakama", probably larger than the other text.

For the background, I was thinking maybe some kind of red design(maybe with gold letters), but whatever works/looks the best.

Size 400(w) X 160(h), or somewhere thereabouts. Again, whatever works best.

Thanks in advanced ^^


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 8, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> *@RLTTJM
> 
> *


Creds And HopeFully I Can Rep You Again


----------



## Caile (Aug 8, 2006)

Ðîstãnt.§hãdóW said:
			
		

> I'd like to make a request ^_^
> 
> Stock :
> 
> ...



 I got a better stock to use, It should be easier


*Spoiler*: _New Stock_


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 8, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> *@abyss
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanx it's awesome!


----------



## Tuan (Aug 8, 2006)

for xXmagnesiumXx <3,Ocean or Yoshi 

Sig & Avy plz....

*Stock:*click here.,this is my second pick(click here) use which one you like
*Size:* up to you
*Theme:* something awsome/up to you
*Text:*"Kurosaki Ichigo" <---in japanese plz(add a quote if you like i dont really know any) 
*Text 2:* "Fall3n.Ang3l"<----anywhere in sig and make it japanese thanx you.


*Avy:* 
*Stock:*click me
*Size:*125x125 and 100x100 thanx
*Text:*"Fall3n.Ang3l" (japanese) if you cant fit it in than "F.A" is fine

*BIG THANX TO WHO EVER IS MAKING IT AND CREDS+REPS WHEN DONE.
F.A*​


----------



## chauronity (Aug 8, 2006)

@ rammer / electrodude





Holla if ya need the smaller ava


----------



## Shirou-chan (Aug 8, 2006)

For Oceanrain

Sig 1:
Size: Whatever
Text: pic sum good sayin
Stock: I'll PMed it to u since im greedy and took the pic myself

Sig 2:
Size: Whatever
Text: How Can You You Shouldn't Exist
Stock: 

Top right one if possible if not forget about this 2nd sig


----------



## chauronity (Aug 8, 2006)

^ I'll do only one sig per week (officially), so pick which one you want to be done at first. 

( i didnt get your pm btw )


----------



## Red (Aug 8, 2006)

oceanrain can u make a sig from this for me   

*REP's and CREDS aplenty.
thank you*pls make it cute!!!


----------



## Spiral Man (Aug 8, 2006)

Request for Oceanrain.

Style: Crest like, symbols
Stylecolor: Reddish colors.
Pixels: Same as my Urban Hunt sig.
Text: Trapped in my mind...
Thanks.
Will rep when fin.*-Re-post-*


----------



## chauronity (Aug 8, 2006)

sasuke_ino15 said:
			
		

> hey oceanrain if ur not to busy could u make me kiba avy for me? i will delete this after i get anwser





Hmm i hope you like it.


----------



## Red (Aug 8, 2006)

style colourink hue
style: hearts and kanji "love"
text:closet pervert kakashi
size:anything suitable for a sig 
thank you !


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 8, 2006)

oh thanks oceanrain its really good


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 8, 2006)

Distant Shadow + FAllen angel 
I'll take, but FA, i dont know how to write ur name in japanese


----------



## Tuan (Aug 8, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> Distant Shadow + FAllen angel
> I'll take, but FA, i dont know how to write ur name in japanese


maybe you can ask Yoshi to help you with that, he knows. if he cant than english is fine i guess   thanx for doing the sig Magnesium <33


----------



## Rori (Aug 8, 2006)

I'd like to request, please.

[[ Avatar ]]​
*Size:* 125x125
*Stock:*
No text.
Whatever colours go with it.

[[ Signature ]]​
*Size:* 400x110
*Stock:*
*Text:* In the beginning.
Whatever colours go with it.

Hope those images are ok.


----------



## chauronity (Aug 8, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> i dont know how to write ur name in japanese



Fallen angel = " datenshi " = 堕天使              【だてんし】   in kanji. 

You can confirm that from Yoshi as well.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 8, 2006)

k thanks X]


----------



## Constantine (Aug 8, 2006)

*Request and sig*

Just reposting 
Request for Yoshitsune or XxMagnesiumxX 
Sig:
stock:

text.N.Angel,also add my user name to it:Hokage Uchiha Itachi
bg colorever fits best,Dark colors fading in to light colors

avatar:
stock:

text: Urahara-sama,also add HUI instead of Hokage Uchiha Itachi for the ava
bg colorever fits best,Light colors fading into dark colors(opposite the sig bg color)make them similar colors though!thx!
Cred and Rep! *Believe it!*


----------



## Suzie (Aug 8, 2006)

Avatar Request
Pictures: Naruto Doujinshi SasuSaku
Size: 125x125
Text: Eureka-Chan

~*~*~*~*

Sig Request
Pictures: Naruto Doujinshi SasuSaku
Size: 500 x 200
Text: Never Ending Love
Theme: Love


----------



## Red (Aug 9, 2006)

pic:
style colourink hue
style: hearts and kanji "love"
text:closet pervert kakashi
size:anything suitable for a sig 
thank you !


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 9, 2006)

*@**??st?nt.?h?d?W :




*


----------



## Zeig (Aug 9, 2006)

Request for xXmagnesium or Oceanrain. (which ever doesnt really matter)
Size: 320×90
Text: Zeig
Both Sig and Avy, please.




And rep and credit also.  
Ps you can pick the one you want to do, doesnt matter.


----------



## Vile.47 (Aug 9, 2006)

A reuqest from me for either Yoshi, magnesium or oceanrain.
*
Avatar:*

Stock: Naruto Doujinshi SasuSaku

Text: Love Bird~

Size: 125x125
*
Signanature:*

Stock: Same as above.

Text: Simca of the Swallow~

Size: 430x140

Others: Rounded borders for both avy and sig if possible. Thanks in advance =D


----------



## NastyNas (Aug 9, 2006)

Reposting


I like Either Yoshitsune or Suzubot,Oceanrain,xXmagnesiumXx for this request

。This is what i want to be done: Pic 1 on the Right then pic 2 on the left
and then pic 3 somewhere on the sig

。The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:

2 (1)

 (2)

 (3)

。The Color/Colors I want in my sig are:Red and Black Basicly Bulls Colors

。The Size I want is:400x150

。I Want the text in my sig to readhicago Bulls
Ben Gordon AKA Gentle Ben


----------



## Caile (Aug 9, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> *@**??st?nt.?h?d?W :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thanks Mag, Cred and rep  .. I like your work ^_^


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Aug 9, 2006)

Since I recently turned into a senior member, I'd like to request a 150X150 Avatar of Gai and Lee using this stock please. Do whatever you like it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Roy (Aug 9, 2006)

sig+avy request for Yoshi (has it been a week already?) and if it hasent been a week already ill just keep this post so when it is a week Avy: use Poo and Jeff for the avy and if u cant do that then just use Poo  Sigut evryone in the sig except for Mr. Saturn or it would be cool if you could put him in somewhere but if u cant it's fineText: in the sig put Earthbound in Japanese and in teh avy put Roy in JapaneseSize: for the avy make it 150 x 150 and the sig you chooseOther: it would be cool if u could put the Earthbound Symbol in the backround and then u choose the rest of the stuff​


----------



## Red (Aug 9, 2006)

pic:
style colourink hue
style: hearts and kanji "love"
text:closet pervert kakashi
size:anything suitable for a sig 
Anyone thats free can do the sig for me.thanks


----------



## shannonsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Um... ^^; I was wondering if I could help out here?
I just got Photoshop and I love it... it's so much fun!  xD I'm improving every day.  I can't make sigs yet so I can't help with that, but if anyone makes avatar requests (such as Doctom), I can do them.  I'm definetly not all that great, but I thought I'd ask anyways.

Here's an avatar example:


Ne... so, if I'm aloud to, I'll do Doctom's request.  ^^


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 9, 2006)

um well is it ok i request a sig i think its been a week i requeted one last wednesday so if its not ok i will jus delete this and repost it later

i would like for magnesium to make this for me


stock:.o0o.lazy bubble.o0o.
colors:make it however u feel would be cool
text:Kiba and have my name in the corner somewhere but not big
size:400x150


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 9, 2006)

*Fallen Angel:




*


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 9, 2006)

Banner request for Yoshi or anyone available

Type: Banner
Stock: 
Size: average Fc banner size
Text: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



YondaimexSakura FC


----------



## Tuan (Aug 9, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> *Fallen Angel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magnesium-chan i love it thanx you very much! cred+rep


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 9, 2006)

@sasuke ino


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 9, 2006)

oh thanks i like it^^ u did an awsome job


----------



## Seany (Aug 9, 2006)

Just an avatar please =)

Stock:
Size: 150 x 150
Colour: Any bright colour will do really. Just whatever looks the best ^^
Text: Cartoon


----------



## shannonsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, I was bored so I kind of just did Doctom's and Cartoon's. I figured it'd be OK since people have done requests without permission before. :3 If it isn't OK, I'm sorry.

Doctom:

If you don't like it I'd be happy to do another one for you. ^^ Or you could just request that someone else do it, if you don't want me to.

Cartoon:

^^; I originally had four but I screwed the last one up. You said bright and I wasn't sure what you wanted, so... just pick which you like best, or I'd be happy to make another one if you don't like any of them.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Aug 9, 2006)

Mrs. Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> Well, I was bored so I kind of just did Doctom's and Cartoon's. I figured it'd be OK since people have done requests without permission before. :3 If it isn't OK, I'm sorry.
> 
> Doctom:
> 
> ...


My god that looks Awesome hey can you do me a favor and put a border and take my name off of it please I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## shannonsu (Aug 9, 2006)

> My god that looks Awesome hey can you do me a favor and put a border and take my name off of it please I'd really appreciate it.


 
^^ I'm not sure if I know how to do a border, but I'll find a tutorial something, I'm sure it's simple.  And yes, I'll take your name off.  =D Going to edit it right now!


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Aug 9, 2006)

Mrs. Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> ^^ I'm not sure if I know how to do a border, but I'll find a tutorial something, I'm sure it's simple.  And yes, I'll take your name off.  =D Going to edit it right now!


Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## shannonsu (Aug 9, 2006)

I hope that's OK!  And it's hard to see, but it does have a border.   By border I hope you didn't mean the one in your avatar, because I don't know how to do that double-kind.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Aug 9, 2006)

The border is awesome thanks  *reps*.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 9, 2006)

@Electrodynamic...



i still gotta do anemone and blaze
and then roy then chubby

sowwy guys!


----------



## Red (Aug 9, 2006)

picture:
style colourink hue
style: hearts and kanji "love"
text:closet pervert kakashi
size:anything suitable for a sig 
thank you !


----------



## shannonsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Darkflyes, please stop reposting your request.  :3 We see you.  Eventually someone will do it, be patient.  If, say, three or four days go by and people aren't doing it (or have skipped over your request), then you can repost.


----------



## Red (Aug 9, 2006)

sorry.


----------



## Diz (Aug 9, 2006)

hey me here agin i know i said one more but im bad lol anyway anyone mind making me a set dont care who does it 
Sig:
Textiz
Size:Your choice whatever is best
Stock:
here
Illistrated by Yajima Uso check this site for mor of the work this here so i dont get in trouble 

Avi:
Size:120X120and size 100x100 if you can
Textiz
Same Stock just his head

thanks to whoever does this


----------



## Seiichi Yukimura (Aug 10, 2006)

*sig*
Make it look as cool as possible  

*Spoiler*: _stock_ 



 I would like to make the sig centered on his wrists.  I would also like a border, too.



_colors_: shades of blue, white
_size_: 450x150
_text_: 白 <---which means Haku

*avatar*
Make this one cool too =]
Stock, colors, and text are the same as the sig.  Please add a border.
I would like Haku's face centered at the top of the avatar.
_size_: 130x170

Thank you very much!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 10, 2006)

@Blaze


----------



## Vile.47 (Aug 10, 2006)

Vile.47 said:
			
		

> A reuqest from me for either Yoshi, magnesium or oceanrain.
> *
> Avatar:*
> 
> ...


Just reposting this, since I don't think anyone noticed >.<


----------



## Zeig (Aug 10, 2006)

Zeig said:
			
		

> Request for xXmagnesium or Oceanrain. (which ever doesnt really matter)
> Size: 320?90
> Text: Zeig
> Both Sig and Avy, please.
> ...


Rofl same here ^_^


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 10, 2006)

@Anemone




then roy then chubby


----------



## Jounin-Kakashi (Aug 10, 2006)

Jounin-Kakashi said:
			
		

> Requesting a Signature....
> 
> This is what i want to be done: A cool signature of CS1 Sasuke, with Itachi's   eyes in the middle of background
> 
> ...



Same like other guys, just reposting. (I probably shouldnt...)


----------



## Otherside (Aug 10, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> then roy then chubby




Hey, I was just wondering if I was in the que?


Hate to be pushy or nagging  ><


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Aug 10, 2006)

I just want my username on the bottom my Avy and a sig to match my Avy with username.

Size: for avy 125x125  for sig whatever works
color:same
text: Ichigo Prime on bottom of both

Stock:

THX in Advance will rep also.


----------



## Sasukes_Angel (Aug 10, 2006)

*Sasuke sig and avy*

I'm new here and I would like a Sasuke sig and avy.

I would like at least two pictures on the sig.  On the sig I would like for it to say "I love Sasuke"  If you could I would like for you to take the background out of the pictures that you use.  It doesn't matter what colors you use to make the background of the sig.  It doesn't matter what size the sig is.

I want my username on just my avy, not on my sig.  I would like the size of the avatar to be 125x125.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Renegade (Aug 10, 2006)

Sasukes_Angel said:
			
		

> I'm new here and I would like a Sasuke sig and avy.
> 
> I would like at least two pictures on the sig.  On the sig I would like for it to say "I love Sasuke"  If you could I would like for you to take the background out of the pictures that you use.  It doesn't matter what colors you use to make the background of the sig.  It doesn't matter what size the sig is.
> 
> ...


You need 30 posts to request a Sig/Ava.


----------



## Seany (Aug 10, 2006)

Mrs. Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> Well, I was bored so I kind of just did Doctom's and Cartoon's. I figured it'd be OK since people have done requests without permission before. :3 If it isn't OK, I'm sorry.
> 
> Cartoon:
> 
> ^^; I originally had four but I screwed the last one up. You said bright and I wasn't sure what you wanted, so... just pick which you like best, or I'd be happy to make another one if you don't like any of them.



Omg thank you! 
There all great! just what i wanted


----------



## NastyNas (Aug 10, 2006)

So i am on the to do list too right?


----------



## Ryurin (Aug 10, 2006)

*Requesting an Avatar Pls*

Size:125x125
Text: Insanity
Pic:

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Aug 10, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> *Avatar and Sig Request for Yoshitsune Or Oceanrain*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im just gonna repost.


----------



## Otherside (Aug 10, 2006)

> Size:125x125
> Text: Insanity
> Pic:
> 
> Thanks in Advance






If you wanted anything else added, just say so.


----------



## Seiichi Yukimura (Aug 10, 2006)

Seiichi Yukimura said:
			
		

> *sig*
> Make it look as cool as possible
> 
> *Spoiler*: _stock_
> ...



reposting.


----------



## Zeig (Aug 10, 2006)

*Update on mine.*

Could you put ゼイグ on my sig+avy instead of Zeig.
And if you cant see it, do the Katakana under my name title.


----------



## Ryurin (Aug 10, 2006)

Otherside said:
			
		

> If you wanted anything else added, just say so.



Thanks Otherside. I am unable to credit you as it won't allow me for some reason. I will credit you as the problem is fixed.


----------



## C?k (Aug 10, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 



 For Suzu-Chan If she's around

[/URL]




I don't really know what cna be done to this, any ideas? T__T [/spoiler]


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 10, 2006)

Avatar:

*Stock*: 

*Size*:
150x150
*Other*
Can the avatar have curved edges also can it be Samurai Champloo's hip hop style kind of thing?


----------



## Vile.47 (Aug 10, 2006)

Are they busy? They haven't replied for 2 days or so. Hey DI, just add a border and it'll look nice anyways XD


----------



## Otherside (Aug 10, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not nearly as good as the other guys in here, but if you like either of these you can have them. Like I said I'm not very good so you might just want to wait till someone with more skill comes around.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (Aug 10, 2006)

I want this This is worse than the time I took swimming lessons from Light (DeathNote)   siged and a avatar, I'd like it to say TFA on the avatar and The Flame Alchemist love for anime babes on the sig please, if you can color it, that'd be great if not, just the the face on the avatar, and at least the top half on the sig.


----------



## Spiral Man (Aug 10, 2006)

Mute Thoughts said:
			
		

> Request for Oceanrain.
> 
> Style: Crest like, symbols
> Stylecolor: Reddish colors.
> ...


*Re-posting*
>->


----------



## Countach (Aug 10, 2006)

sorry for the wait, yoshi's computer was down and football has comsumed my life, so just be calm, and wait 

im sorry 

and TURN OFF YOUR SIGS

thank u for your time

//Countach


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 11, 2006)

@Vile.47
i'll do urs
+other ppl I can't do anymore requests this week, so sry, so vile will be the last for now


----------



## Vile.47 (Aug 11, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> @Vile.47
> i'll do urs
> +other ppl I can't do anymore requests this week, so sry, so vile will be the last for now


I sure am a lucky guy ain't I xD


----------



## Zeig (Aug 11, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> @Vile.47
> i'll do urs
> +other ppl I can't do anymore requests this week, so sry, so vile will be the last for now


Aw man, then i guess I'll change my request to Yosh, and oceanrain.


----------



## C?k (Aug 11, 2006)

Otherside said:
			
		

> I'm not nearly as good as the other guys in here, but if you like either of these you can have them. Like I said I'm not very good so you might just want to wait till someone with more skill comes around.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 
Thanks, I was hoping Suzbot would do it. But thanks anyway. *reps* (:


----------



## C?k (Aug 11, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> Do you still want me to do it


 
Please 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Requiremnts: not much, keep it pretty simple like that but please don't put my name on it XD


----------



## chauronity (Aug 11, 2006)

Mute Thoughts said:
			
		

> *Re-posting*
> >->



Well that sure was an original  request to work with. 
Had no idea in the beginning what to do ^^;; 
And no clue about the size of that "urban hymn" sig either X3







"dream on" is a song by aerosmith, it inspired me with the typo (had aerosmith playing @ my headbands)


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 11, 2006)

Re POSTING:

Avatar:

*Stock*: 

*Size*:
150x150
*Other*
Can the avatar have curved edges also can it be Samurai Champloo's hip hop style kind of thing?


----------



## Spiral Man (Aug 11, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Well that sure was an original  request to work with.
> Had no idea in the beginning what to do ^^;;
> And no clue about the size of that "urban hymn" sig either X3
> 
> ...


Dang.
I love it!
-Reps|Saves-


----------



## chauronity (Aug 11, 2006)

I'll do that ^


----------



## Shirou-chan (Aug 11, 2006)

Shirou-chan said:
			
		

> For Oceanrain
> 
> Sig 1:
> Size: Whatever
> ...




w00t i feel skipped.... oh so skipped ;__; reposted due to the fact i think i was skipped


----------



## chauronity (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, i dont do these in chronological order ... more like in "what is easiest comes 1st", cos i dont want to use all my freetime to sit infront of pc. And i do have a fullday job as well ... 

If youre in a hurry, i suggest requesting from some other artist then


----------



## J c (Aug 11, 2006)

Request for oceanrain ^^

Easy: Make my sig into a "real sig". xD

Thanks in advance (Do anything you want with it)

Edit: Oh and an avatar with the 2 people left of the guy with the brown jacket. (The guy and the girl) =D


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Aug 11, 2006)

Well I had this sig for a while and was wondering if I could have new one so here's the stock do whatever you would like with it.


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 11, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> I'll do that ^



You are god =O

Thanks for the awsome avatars!!


----------



## Shirou-chan (Aug 11, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Well, i dont do these in chronological order ... more like in "what is easiest comes 1st", cos i dont want to use all my freetime to sit infront of pc. And i do have a fullday job as well ...
> 
> If youre in a hurry, i suggest requesting from some other artist then




Oh in no hurry, I just thought u skipped over mine XP. I'll continue to wait


----------



## Zeig (Aug 11, 2006)

Same here, ill wait aswell...


----------



## chauronity (Aug 11, 2006)

Again continuing to do those requests that had no-one who they were pointed at and were negleted for that reason



			
				darkflyes said:
			
		

> picture:
> style colourink hue
> style: hearts and kanji "love"
> text:closet pervert kakashi
> ...



The next time, ONLY one bump per page. 





- save it to your computer
- rehost @ saku-sound02.mp3
- credit me in your signature for making these 
- dont share em to anyone in the internet, including IM's


----------



## chauronity (Aug 11, 2006)

This is the last i do @ today (dunno when i will be @ my "GFX PC" again) 



			
				Shirou-chan said:
			
		

> Oh in no hurry, I just thought u skipped over mine XP. I'll continue to wait











Ah well. The stock was propably the worst type of stock i can have ... horizontal, grainy, hard to blend with my styles, and a photography .. which is always hard to work with. Not my best indeed <_<


----------



## SpitFire! (Aug 11, 2006)

sig request


colours: whatever works best
size: up to you
text: Megiddo

thanks!


----------



## Shirou-chan (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks sooo much


----------



## Seiichi Yukimura (Aug 11, 2006)

Seiichi Yukimura said:
			
		

> *sig*
> Make it look as cool as possible
> 
> *Spoiler*: _stock_
> ...


reposting x2


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Aug 11, 2006)

Seiichi Yukimura said:
			
		

> reposting x2


Well you might want to hosted with some other site because I don't see the stock that might be why they skipped you


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Aug 11, 2006)

I just want my username on the bottom my Avy and a sig to match my Avy with username.

Size: for avy 125x125 for sig whatever works
color:same
text: Ichigo Prime on bottom of both

Stock:


----------



## Otherside (Aug 11, 2006)

Otherside said:
			
		

> Signature request for Yoshitsune
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _stock_
> ...




Repost from a few pages back


----------



## Zeig (Aug 11, 2006)

Zeig said:
			
		

> Request for xXmagnesium or Oceanrain. (which ever doesnt really matter)
> Size: 320?90
> Text: ゼイグ
> Both Sig and Avy, please.
> ...


Reposting x2


----------



## Otherside (Aug 11, 2006)

Zeig said:
			
		

> Reposting x2



The first picture doesn't show up.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 11, 2006)

Requesting an Sig
Size: up to you
Color: same
Text: Firemind (if you can make it the text look like fire i would appreciate it )
Picture: 

thnx in advance


----------



## Red (Aug 11, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Again continuing to do those requests that had no-one who they were pointed at and were negleted for that reason
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!!Thank you


----------



## Zeig (Aug 11, 2006)

Otherside said:
			
		

> The first picture doesn't show up.


Hmmm you sure, just in case ill reupload it.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 11, 2006)

Hello..can somebody make a sig for this pic?

edits: actually this one..the other one was from manga


Size: 300x300
Color Scheme: The way you think is nice
Text: at least it fits on bottom with my "Captain_Pip"

I leave the rest to whoever can make it.

Is it ok to post a request here when I already did outside of this thread? It's just that I didn't know about this Request thread here.


----------



## Zeig (Aug 12, 2006)

*Well I decided a change, hope it wasnt at a bad time.*

Well I decided to change my source up a bit.
So...here is the new request. (Hopefully no-one started, if so, just go on and finish it.)

Source number one

Text: ゼイグ (Means Zeig in Katakana)
Size: About 320 x 90
Colors: You can surprise me, i like surprise better 
Avatar: 125 x 125

Source number two

*Spoiler*: __ 








Text: ゼイグ (Means Zeig)
Size: About 320 x 90 
Colors: Meh, whatever you think fits best for it.
Avatar: 125 x 125

As for the request going to specific people I'll say, oceanrain, Yosh, & Magnesium (even though he doesnt do anymore this week)
**I might update the request as in the people who i wanted to do it later, if it gets a little in ative.**


----------



## Seiichi Yukimura (Aug 12, 2006)

Dotcom said:
			
		

> Well you might want to hosted with some other site because I don't see the stock that might be why they skipped you



Oh, thanks.  Heh heh.



			
				Seiichi Yukimura said:
			
		

> *sig*
> Make it look as cool as possible
> 
> *Spoiler*: _stock_
> ...


reposting x2


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 12, 2006)

*Vile.47:




*


----------



## Chiru (Aug 12, 2006)

*Avatar and Signature Request*
I?m really feeling a new theme. I love Hidan and all (will switch back to this set in a week or so), but I love Cal Naughton Jr. even more. Talladega Nights was hilarious and I need a set for it. Don?t take it personally other makers, but Chauronity-san has always been the one I?ve asked. I just love what she does with the pictures I give her. I?d like the avatar (150x150) to say ?Old Spice? and I?d like the signature (size is your call) to say ? ?I picture Jesus as a mischeevius badger.? ?Cal Naughton Jr. 


*Spoiler*: _Images_


----------



## Suzie (Aug 12, 2006)

> Avatar Request
> Pictures: new trailer.
> Size: 125x125
> Text: Eureka-Chan
> ...



Reposting Once.....Not again after this cause I don't wanna be a burden...

*Sorry Diz


----------



## Diz (Aug 12, 2006)

sry to spam but why do ppl keep rerposting and requesting looks how many the makers have to do and its there vacation time im mean i know i am a burden but come on gys at least way 3 days to repost sry had to get that off my mind


----------



## Cero (Aug 12, 2006)

*+|Air Gear Signature + Avatar Request|+*

*Signature Size-* Whichever Size You Prefer
*Avatar Size-* 150x150
*Text-* Grab Your Gear. RagingNinja
*Stock-*

*Other-* Nothing Else, Thanks ^^


----------



## J c (Aug 12, 2006)

J c said:
			
		

> Request for oceanrain ^^
> 
> Easy: Make my sig into a "real sig". xD
> 
> ...



My "bump" for this page. ;D


----------



## Otherside (Aug 12, 2006)

J c said:
			
		

> My "bump" for this page. ;D



Do you just want the dimensions of the picture changed or do you want text or something added?


----------



## Otherside (Aug 12, 2006)

He might do it faster if you were to tell him what you wanted though...


----------



## Rori (Aug 12, 2006)

-- Reposting.



			
				Kaori said:
			
		

> I'd like to request, please.
> 
> [[ Avatar ]]​
> *Size:* 125x125
> ...



Sorry, I can see that you're busy.


----------



## Shunsuii (Aug 12, 2006)

Size:400 by 150
Theme:ur choice
Text: Avy:~AIR~ sig:Ichimaru Gin

stock:
For Yoshitsune


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 12, 2006)

Sorry, guys! I had limited internet this week, like 4 min sessions due to phoneline problems....-_- annoying

Anyway, on the list is
*Roy, Chubby, Pulp, then ~AIR~, anyone else who had previously requested me (exclusively) to do  yours, please IM me* to lessen the load of pages that have been popping up here , please 

On to work!

Turn OFF sigs


----------



## SpitFire! (Aug 12, 2006)

Megiddo said:
			
		

> sig request
> 
> 
> colours: whatever works best
> ...



re-post for sig


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 12, 2006)

Ok A Request For Anyone

Ava
Image:

TextNSTOPABLE GREEN BEAST
Colorsark Green Green Black
Themeark
Size:150x150 And Will You Make a 75x75 One

Sig
Image:

Text:I'm Gonna Kick Your @$$
Color: White,Silver And Green,Gold
Theme: Silver And Gold
Size:352x117

Please Make It jpg
And Will You Add My Username To Both The Sig And Avatar


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 12, 2006)

Captain_Pip said:
			
		

> Hello..can somebody make a sig for this pic?
> 
> edits: actually this one..the other one was from manga
> 
> ...



*bumps for this page


----------



## Jounin-Kakashi (Aug 12, 2006)

Requesting a Signature....

This is what i want to be done: A cool signature of CS1 Sasuke, with Itachi's eyes in the middle of background

?The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:  (with out background) as for itachi's eyes.....Link removed those ones


?The Color/Colors I want in my sig are: Purple, black, red (Like purple for the chakra from sasuke, splashed with red and black.)

?The Size I want is: any really (Just not to thick, more longish)

?I Want the text in my sig to read: There is someone I have sworn to kill... As for name: UchihaFury, not Jounin-Kakashi

Avatar: 100 x 100 - Less than 6KB if possible -(Using Sasuke from sig)
(add UF on bottom right)

I hope you can do this, it would be great if you could ^^

This was originally on page like 71. So I am reposting it, because I am suppose to be after like air, or someone.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 12, 2006)

^The links don't work.


----------



## NastyNas (Aug 12, 2006)

i feel like iam being skip  

Reposting


I like Either Yoshitsune or Suzubot for this request

。This is what i want to be done: Pic 1 on the Right then pic 2 on the left
and then pic 3 somewhere on the sig

。The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7078729912231849360&q=Naruto+Narutimate+Hero+3&hl=en (1)

 (2)

 (3)

。The Color/Colors I want in my sig are:Red and Black Basicly Bulls Colors

。The Size I want is:400x150

。I Want the text in my sig to readhicago Bulls
Ben Gordon AKA Gentle Ben


----------



## C?k (Aug 12, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> I hope you like what I tried to do Tj . Enjoy.


 
zomg, thanks Suzu-Chan!!!  *reppage* <33333


----------



## Zeig (Aug 12, 2006)

*Oh thats nice!*

Suzbot that was good man, i liked it alot...Might request you next time...


----------



## Cero (Aug 12, 2006)

It looks awesome


----------



## Shiron (Aug 12, 2006)

UOTD said:
			
		

> Sig request!
> 
> arrange the pictures however you want I just want all of them in, dark layout(dark lighting effects, dark glow -bule/greenish- around at least 1 of them) and just keep it simple. Put the name "Soujiro" across the picture however you want it.
> 
> ...


 All of the links with the "...." in them (the 2nd, 4th, and 6th links) don't work.


----------



## Diz (Aug 12, 2006)

Diz said:
			
		

> hey me here agin i know i said one more but im bad lol anyway anyone mind making me a set dont care who does it
> Sig:
> Textiz
> Size:Your choice whatever is best
> ...



Reposting i know you guys are really buissy so take as long as you need


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Aug 12, 2006)

Dotcom said:
			
		

> Well I had this sig for a while and was wondering if I could have new one so here's the stock do whatever you would like with it.


Reposting X2 hmmm can anyone do my sig please.


----------



## ez (Aug 12, 2006)

Shiron said:
			
		

> All of the links with the "...." in them (the 2nd, 4th, and 6th links) don't work.



thanks for letting me know, i'll reupload right now.

*Sig request!*

arrange the pictures however you want I just want all of them in, dark layout(dark lighting effects, dark glow -bule/greenish- around at least 1 of them) and just keep it simple. Put the name "Soujiro the Tenken" across the picture however you want it and include 

Thanks in advance to whoever puts this togeter.

keep the size around 500 by 300
Links 2 and 4 fixed, the 6th has been removed because i changed my mind about using it


Link removed
Link removed



500x300


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 12, 2006)

Firemind said:
			
		

> Requesting an Sig
> Size: up to you
> Color: same
> Text: Firemind (if you can make it the text look like fire i would appreciate it )
> ...



Re-posting request for sig


----------



## shadycheese (Aug 12, 2006)

great work guys keep it up!!


----------



## Chiru (Aug 12, 2006)

Couer said:
			
		

> *Avatar and Signature Request*
> I?m really feeling a new theme. I love Hidan and all (will switch back to this set in a week or so), but I love Cal Naughton Jr. even more. Talladega Nights was hilarious and I need a set for it. Don?t take it personally other makers, but Chauronity-san has always been the one I?ve asked. I just love what she does with the pictures I give her. I?d like the avatar (150x150) to say ?Old Spice? and I?d like the signature (size is your call) to say ? ?I picture Jesus as a mischeevius badger.? ?Cal Naughton Jr.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Images_



QFTNP! ^_^-b


----------



## Yosha (Aug 12, 2006)

sig and avatar request for oceanrain or yoshitune....

stock:


do what ever with it...it is all up to you...


----------



## escamoh (Aug 13, 2006)

I have an ava and sig request for anyone willing to do it 

*Signature*

Text: esca3
Style/Size: up to you^^

*Avatar*
Stock: same as sig
Text: esca3
Style/Size: style should match the sig and for size could I have a 125x125 one and also a 150x150 please.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rika (Aug 13, 2006)

Request for either: Yoshi, Magnesium, Suzbot or Oceanrain. *XD*

_*Avy*_

Stock: 

*.* *IF* possible – could you please color over/remove the faces on their shirts? I don’t mind them – I just think its better without them. Thanks  

Text:_ Team 7_. _Rika_ <--Rika in Japanese please ;3

*.* A fancy/cursive font style for Team 7
*.* Any colors that match
*.* Location: I think Top Right would be best, but anywhere you want it *XD*

Size: 150x150

Style/Theme: Calm, peaceful and soft

Others: Rounded borders 


Thanks in advance


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 13, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Anemone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*comes back from vacation*_

Thanks so much Yoshi! ^^

EDIT: I gotta spread around more rep before I can rep you. >_<


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 13, 2006)

@roy


----------



## Zeig (Aug 13, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @roy


Oh nice Yosh, I swear you get better and better...


----------



## SpitFire! (Aug 13, 2006)

Megiddo said:
			
		

> sig request
> 
> 
> colours: whatever works best
> ...



reposting request


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 13, 2006)

Captain_Pip said:
			
		

> Hello..can somebody make a sig for this pic?
> 
> edits: actually this one..the other one was from manga
> 
> ...



re-posting, thanks...keep up the good work guys


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 13, 2006)

Firemind said:
			
		

> Requesting an Sig
> Size: up to you
> Color: same
> Text: Firemind (if you can make it the text look like fire i would appreciate it )
> ...


Re-posting for sig


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Aug 13, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> *Avatar and Sig Request for Yoshitsune Or Oceanrain*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously Ive waited 6 days can some one I dont care who but can someone do my request thank you


----------



## ez (Aug 13, 2006)

UOTD said:
			
		

> thanks for letting me know, i'll reupload right now.
> 
> *Sig request!*
> 
> ...



reposting request in hopes someone will take this project up


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 13, 2006)

FlyLeaf said:
			
		

> Banner request for Yoshi or anyone available
> 
> Type: Banner
> Stock:
> ...




just repostin'


----------



## Tuan (Aug 13, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Seriously Ive waited 6 days can some one I dont care who but can someone do my request thank you


dont feel like waiting go somewhere else. they do have a life you know. 

*TURN OFF YOUR SIGS!*


----------



## chauronity (Aug 13, 2006)

Zeig said:
			
		

> Well I decided to change my source up a bit.
> So...here is the new request. (Hopefully no-one started, if so, just go on and finish it.)
> 
> Source number one
> ...


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 13, 2006)

*Here's another stock*

Oh sorry..I knew it was bad...but I thought some1 like you were working on it already..

Here's one I should've put:


Thnx, I will rep yah 

@oceanrain: Is this stock still bad quality?..
Another one maybe do-able:


----------



## chauronity (Aug 13, 2006)

^ most of those request have a horrid collection of stocks, no good to work with 

@flyleaf:

Voila
Voila

No need to credit


----------



## Zeig (Aug 13, 2006)

Oh Thankiez!! *reps* Love Ya!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 13, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> ^ most of those request have a horrid collection of stocks, no good to work with
> 
> @flyleaf:
> 
> ...




Ah hah! Thanks a bunch! You said that I won't credit you, but I shall anyways!


----------



## chauronity (Aug 13, 2006)

@ mediggo:


----------



## chauronity (Aug 13, 2006)

UOTD said:
			
		

> reposting request in hopes someone will take this project up



Bad images. Size was a pain as well ... but i tried it despite to that


----------



## Dark_Anbu (Aug 13, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Suzbot said:
			
		

> Hope its ok ^^







Suzbot you rock my freaking socks off I love it to death your
talent is amazing I love your work! I wish I could rise your rep but I can't
because I already did for last But man you rock! Thank you so much I love it
to death!


----------



## ez (Aug 13, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Bad images. Size was a pain as well ... but i tried it despite to that


I know they're bad because I ss'd them off of youtube and extracted them out. I couldn't find clean pictures that i wanted, thanks a lot for doing this!

too bad you couldn't fit them all in, i'll try to find better pics somehow. Thanks for this sig though


----------



## SpitFire! (Aug 13, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> @ mediggo:



awesome thanks!


----------



## chauronity (Aug 13, 2006)

This will be the last request for today 



			
				esca3 said:
			
		

> I have an ava and sig request for anyone willing to do it
> 
> *Signature*
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Aug 13, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @roy


it's awsome yohi thanks it's freaking awsome!!


----------



## shadycheese (Aug 13, 2006)

can someone please make me a sig and avy out of this??



and extra avy of each of the faces would be greatly appreciated

colors: doesnt matter

must include shadycheese in the sig and avy

please and thank you

great work everyone, im goin crazy looking at them


----------



## escamoh (Aug 13, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> This will be the last request for today


Thanks so much Oceanrain!:amazed

The sig is awsome!


----------



## Jounin-Kakashi (Aug 13, 2006)

Jounin-Kakashi said:
			
		

> Requesting a Signature....
> 
> This is what i want to be done: A cool signature of CS1 Sasuke, with Itachi's eyes in the middle of background
> 
> ...



Reposting cuz someone said links don't work...


----------



## Diz (Aug 14, 2006)

Diz said:
			
		

> hey me here agin i know i said one more but im bad lol anyway anyone mind making me a set dont care who does it
> Sig:
> Textiz
> Size:Your choice whatever is best
> ...



Reposting


----------



## J c (Aug 14, 2006)

J c said:
			
		

> Request for oceanrain ^^
> 
> Easy: Make my sig into a "real sig". xD
> 
> ...



Chaurry, I've got something to tell you~~ =]


----------



## Chiru (Aug 14, 2006)

Couer said:
			
		

> *Avatar and Signature Request*
> I?m really feeling a new theme. I love Hidan and all (will switch back to this set in a week or so), but I love Cal Naughton Jr. even more. Talladega Nights was hilarious and I need a set for it. Don?t take it personally other makers, but Chauronity-san has always been the one I?ve asked. I just love what she does with the pictures I give her. I?d like the avatar (150x150) to say ?Old Spice? and I?d like the signature (size is your call) to say ? ?I picture Jesus as a mischeevius badger.? ?Cal Naughton Jr.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Images_



Cal FTW! ^_^


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 14, 2006)

for yoshi, suzu or ocean:

I would like to request a sig and avi please ^__^



*Size:* avi is 150 x 150, sig is 500 x anything
*Colours:* no colour preference just not a lot of pink XD
*Text:* *"Tsumi"* on both avi and sig...*"Innocently Transfixed"* and *"Haruno Sakura"* on just sig

thanks in advance!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 14, 2006)

Captain_Pip said:
			
		

> Oh sorry..I knew it was bad...but I thought some1 like you were working on it already..
> 
> Here's one I should've put:
> 
> ...



re-posting...
so you don't have to look back..
Size: 300x300
Color Scheme: The way you think is nice
Text: at least it fits on bottom with my "Captain_Pip"

I hope the Seras stock is good quality


----------



## Tuan (Aug 14, 2006)

Request for suzu,or Ocean:::...

*Stock:::*[x]
*Size:::*"your pick"
*Theme:::* "your pick"
*Style:::::*"your pick"
*Main Text:::* "Ichigo x Rukia" <-----in japanese plz
*Small Text:::*:::"Fallen.Angel"<-----in japanese plz

*Avy::.*
*Stock:[x]*
*Size::::..* 150x150 and 100x100
*Style:::*"your pick"
*Text:::::*"Fall3n.AnG3l"<------in japanese plz

THANX YOU IN ADVANCE​


----------



## Constantine (Aug 14, 2006)

sig/ava request for Oceanrain,Yoshitsune,or Magnesium
sig stock:
sig stock 2:
ava stock:

style(for ava & sig):yours
theme(for ava & sig)ever u like
color(for sig & ava)ever is best with stock 
sig text: Kisuke Urahara in english and Japenese,also put HUI on there somewhere
ava text:Kisuke Urahara in japenese only plz
sig sizeever suits u
ava size:125x125


----------



## chauronity (Aug 14, 2006)

Fall3n.AnG3L said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jounin-Kakashi (Aug 14, 2006)

That reminds me......Rounded sigs look cooler. I want mine rounded if possible please ^^


----------



## Yagami (Aug 14, 2006)

I would like to request a sig.

1.


2.


If possible I wan't Kyuubi from pic 1 to act as a background for naruto in pic 2 .

Style are free to do whatever u want as long as kyuubi and naruto are in the sig.
sig text: Kyuubi, Uzumaki Naruto
sig size:your pick


Thanks In Advance


----------



## chauronity (Aug 14, 2006)

@Pip:  I hope this sig will do. 











 and aw .. so many have photography in the sigs ... now i dunno what to do with em :/


----------



## Tuan (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanx you very much ocean. ill make sure ill cred


----------



## Sasori (Aug 14, 2006)

*Avy + Sig Request for Suzu, Yoshi, or oceanrain *

*Avy*

Stock: here

Size: Large, or as large as it takes to fit most of Mugen in xD 

Theme/Colour: Keep the brown/dark colours and theme of the stock. *Rounded borders please* =p

Text: Sasori <= The japanese kanji. (scorpion)

Other: I'm not fussy this time, just do your thang xD


*Avy*

Stock: Same as above

Theme/colour: Matching the sig. Rounded borders too =)

Text: Identical to the sig's.

*************

I'm not being fussy this time hehe xD

Thanx in advanced


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 14, 2006)

Oceanrain If You Do Mine Will You Make My Avatars Like Yours?


----------



## Rori (Aug 14, 2006)

Kaori said:
			
		

> I'd like to request, please.
> 
> [[ Avatar ]]​
> *Size:* 125x125
> ...



Hmm, reposting.


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (Aug 14, 2006)

Reposting This request link for pic" You know what's also FTW? Axe Wielding Sakura


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I want this  siged and a avatar, I'd like it to say TFA on the avatar and The Flame Alchemist love for anime babes on the sig please, if you can color it, that'd be great if not, just the the face on the avatar, and at least the top half on the sig.


----------



## chauronity (Aug 14, 2006)

Tsumi said:
			
		

> for yoshi, suzu or ocean:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Jounin-Kakashi (Aug 14, 2006)

Dang, you make some good siggies.
PS - Fillers are ending!!??
*?*


----------



## chauronity (Aug 14, 2006)

Yagami said:
			
		

> I would like to request a sig.
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seany (Aug 14, 2006)

avy + sig request please ^^

Stock: 

Size: Avy- 150 x 150, and Sig- 150 x 400

Colours: Whatever looks best =)

Text: Cartoon

Thanks!


----------



## chauronity (Aug 14, 2006)

Diz said:
			
		

> Reposting







- save 
- rehost
- credit


----------



## Nico (Aug 14, 2006)

Avy and Sig. ^^

Avy. 150x150 ?Of Face



Banner. Pic of body with violin.Without text. 500x150

Color: Whatever you choose.

Text. Hayashi (on the bottom left)


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (Aug 14, 2006)

Reposting my request... why am I being ignored? 
Reposting This request link for pic" Link removed
Quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I want this siged and a avatar, I'd like it to say TFA on the avatar and The Flame Alchemist love for anime babes on the sig please, if you can color it, that'd be great if not, just the the face on the avatar, and at least the top half on the sig.


----------



## Diz (Aug 14, 2006)

your not being ignored give them a chance they do have a life there have been alot of requests lately ocean does the ones he wants thanks ocean for the awesome sig and avi


----------



## chauronity (Aug 14, 2006)

@naruto-onoor : 

It might be the non-colored stock that many seem to find hard to work with. 
And btw, none of us is gonna color that pic, cos it's not what we do. 

@ichigo prime;





- save 
- rehost
- credit

(last for today)


----------



## Jounin-Kakashi (Aug 14, 2006)

Requesting a Signature....

This is what i want to be done: A cool signature of CS1 Sasuke, with Itachi's eyes in the middle of background

?The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:  (with out background) as for itachi's eyes.....here those ones


?The Color/Colors I want in my sig are: Purple, black, red (Like purple for the chakra from sasuke, splashed with red and black.)

?The Size I want is: any really (Just not to thick, more longish)

?I Want the text in my sig to read: There is someone I have sworn to kill... As for name: UchihaFury, not Jounin-Kakashi

Avatar: 100 x 100 - Less than 6KB if possible -(Using Sasuke from sig)
(add UF on bottom right)

I hope you can do this, it would be great if you could ^^

This was originally on page like 71. So I am reposting it, because I am suppose to be after like air, or someone.
~~~~~~
Reposting - Reason: Dang people come in with one post then they get theres first! Maybe theres is easier....Oh well, reposting this so that (hopefully) some one will get on it.


----------



## Yoofie (Aug 14, 2006)

Avatar+signature request to anyone 

stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




( sorry for the image to be a tad large^^ )





Avatar size: 125x125 
Signature size: 140x110

Text: Mamimi (and underneath my username in a smaller text) Akatsuki

Colors: Whatever you think will look the best 

much thanks in advance!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 14, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> @Pip:  I hope this sig will do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you man!! Even though I stated my gratitude in your other thread, I'll do it again!!


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 14, 2006)

@mamimi + cartoon
I
ll take


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 15, 2006)

ok is i alright if i request a avy if so i here is the thing

size:150x150
stock:1up Preview
colors:u choose what u feel would be best 
text:kiba

oh and if he/she can do it i would like xXmagnesiumXx  to make it if i can ask for one anyways


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 15, 2006)

@kiba
k i'll do it

*@Cartoon:




*


----------



## Suzie (Aug 15, 2006)

Sig
Text: Eureka-Chan
Size: 400 x 200
Stockrimary source
Theme: Sort of gory I guess


Avi:
Size:125 x 125
Text: Eureka-Chan
Stock: Same as sig


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 15, 2006)

*Mamimi:



*wasn't sure if 140X110 was really what u wanted, so i made 2 versions:


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 15, 2006)

*kibaxhinata:

*I wasnt sure if u knew that only senior members can use 150x150 avies on this forum, so I made a 125x125 version too. but it's fine if it's for another forum.

*


*


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 15, 2006)

thank you very much ocean I love it <33 *reps and cred*


----------



## Seany (Aug 15, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> @kiba
> k i'll do it
> 
> *@Cartoon:
> ...



Wow amazing work!
Thanks alot magnesium! =D


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 15, 2006)

dont know if it is right place to ask. 


here is the original version 
could someone help me.
all i need is that "naruto" word to be erased and "matricha" written to the same place. but i want it to be very neat.

any kind of help will be appreciated.
i resized it myself. i will use it for my sig.
btw, i got from mangahelpers.com


----------



## Yagami (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh god that's some excellent work. haven't met the requirements to give reps but when I do you'll be the first one to get it.


----------



## chauronity (Aug 15, 2006)

@ matricha, no this is not -- art classes section is. But i recommend overbrushing that text and then putting a new text over that overbrushed area.

OR if that's not possible to be done, crop and add a new typo to the corner ... 



			
				Hayashi said:
			
		

> Avy and Sig. ^^
> 
> Avy. 150x150 –Of Face
> 
> ...


----------



## chauronity (Aug 15, 2006)

shadycheese said:
			
		

> can someone please make me a sig and avy out of this??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 15, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> *kibaxhinata:
> 
> *I wasnt sure if u knew that only senior members can use 150x150 avies on this forum, so I made a 125x125 version too. but it's fine if it's for another forum.
> 
> ...



oh thanks much^^


----------



## chauronity (Aug 15, 2006)

Narutonoor said:
			
		

> Reposting my request...







- save
- rehost on your own
- credit me in the sig


----------



## Yoofie (Aug 15, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> *Mamimi:
> 
> 
> 
> *wasn't sure if 140X110 was really what u wanted, so i made 2 versions:



Ah! They're beautiful!
Thank you so much!


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 15, 2006)

@oceanrain - thanx for advice. i just didnt know what to use.

besides- still if someone can do it better than i do, everyone is welcome


----------



## NastyNas (Aug 15, 2006)

Respoting

。This is what i want to be done: Pic 1 on the Right then pic 2 on the left
and then pic 3 somewhere on the sig

。The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:

a (1)

 (2)

 (3)

。The Color/Colors I want in my sig are:Red and Black Basicly Bulls Colors

。The Size I want is:400x150

。I Want the text in my sig to readhicago Bulls
Ben Gordon AKA Gentle Ben


----------



## Serp (Aug 15, 2006)

i would like to make a request plz ^_^ ava+sig
stock= 
text= Queen diva(in fancy font) and also serpentious in the corner
sizes for sig and ava ur choice
other= if possible a black border and if possible can u add blue roses and just make it look good 
thnx in advance


----------



## shadycheese (Aug 15, 2006)

omg ocean you are the bomb!!

love you

reppage!!


----------



## Chiru (Aug 15, 2006)

Couer said:
			
		

> *Avatar and Signature Request*
> I?m really feeling a new theme. I love Hidan and all (will switch back to this set in a week or so), but I love Cal Naughton Jr. even more. Talladega Nights was hilarious and I need a set for it. Don?t take it personally other makers, but Chauronity-san has always been the one I?ve asked. I just love what she does with the pictures I give her. I?d like the avatar (150x150) to say ?Old Spice? and I?d like the signature (size is your call) to say ? ?I picture Jesus as a mischeevius badger.? ?Cal Naughton Jr.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Images_



Quoted for anyone that'll do it.


----------



## Jounin-Kakashi (Aug 15, 2006)

Jounin-Kakashi said:
			
		

> Requesting a Signature....
> 
> This is what i want to be done: A cool signature of CS1 Sasuke, with Itachi's   eyes in the middle of background
> 
> ...



Original on page 72. Reposting cuz someone said if its been 2 days and no one has even said aything to you you should repost. ><


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (Aug 15, 2006)

Thank you so much Oceanrain!


----------



## Nico (Aug 15, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> @ matricha, no this is not -- art classes section is. But i recommend overbrushing that text and then putting a new text over that overbrushed area.
> 
> OR if that's not possible to be done, crop and add a new typo to the corner ...


I love you. 

*Thanks and Credits*


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Aug 15, 2006)

I made a request thread about 2 to 3 days ago and I wanted to know if I got that deleted could I request it here since you seem to get things done quicker?


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 16, 2006)

Serpentious + Jounin-kakashi,
I'll take them


----------



## Rika (Aug 16, 2006)

Request for either: Oceanrain, Magnesium, Suzbot or Yoshi. *XD*

Reposting just in case you skipped me *n.n*

_*Avy*_

Stock: 

Text:_ Team 7_. _Rika_ 

Size: 150x150

Style/Theme: Calm, peaceful and soft

Others: Rounded borders 


Thanks in advance


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 16, 2006)

*serpentious:





remember to credit + rep and rehost!
*


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 16, 2006)

*JouninKakashi:





Credit, rep, rehost!
*


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 16, 2006)

*Rika:


c+R+R
*


----------



## Jounin-Kakashi (Aug 16, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> *JouninKakashi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Huh?*
I feel a legendary aura around here...Oh wait, thats just xXmagnesiumXx  

No, really its a fantastic piece! I use my awsome repping power and credit power! All of it goes to xXmagnesiumXx


----------



## Taki (Aug 16, 2006)

Set request for Suzbot

Banner: Ilya (Keep her posistion)
Size: 360x120
Theme: A japanese snow-ish hip-hop theme. Or maybe the background of the pic itself. (As a last resort)
Boarder: A white one

Avi: The girl's head and right shoulder
Size: 100x100
Text: 'Spellbound' and some useless very,very small text under it. (Assuming you have the font peck ^^;

Thanks in advance. RRC will be done no prob.


----------



## Suzie (Aug 16, 2006)

> Sig
> Text: Eureka-Chan
> Size: 400 x 200
> Stock:Link removed
> ...



Re..........

For OceanRain or SuzBot


----------



## az0r (Aug 16, 2006)

Sig and Ava Request For Suzbot^^

Stock: Text: Copy.Nin  

Could i please have rounded borders^^

thanx of course reps and credit^^


----------



## Sesqoo (Aug 16, 2006)

Sig and ava request



Stock for the sig


Size: 430x200
I like the background and all, but feel free to change it If you think it will look better.
Text: Sesqoo, not too big though



Stock for the avy



Size: 150x150

Well it was kinda hard find a good stock with Tobi, hope it's good enough.
I'd like you to make a Tobi avy of this pic with a background matching the sig.
Hope it's not to troublesome 

Thanks


----------



## Freija (Aug 16, 2006)

avator
size: 150x150
stock: 
text:


----------



## Serp (Aug 16, 2006)

i just wanted to say thnxs for the sig and ava from xXmagnesiumXx well thank you


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 16, 2006)

i think its been a week since i asked for a sig but here is the stuff if i can if not then i will delete this lol

Size:400 x 150
Stock:Here's
Colors-Pink and Purple
Text:Kazemon Legendary Warrior of Wind
and if hes isnt busy i want xXmagnesiumXx to make it for me


----------



## Yosha (Aug 16, 2006)

Ocean Blue. said:
			
		

> sig and avatar request for oceanrain or yoshitune....
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...



repost, was on pg.78


----------



## Chiru (Aug 16, 2006)

Couer said:
			
		

> *Avatar and Signature Request*
> I?m really feeling a new theme. I love Hidan and all (will switch back to this set in a week or so), but I love Cal Naughton Jr. even more. Talladega Nights was hilarious and I need a set for it. Don?t take it personally other makers, but Chauronity-san has always been the one I?ve asked. I just love what she does with the pictures I give her. I?d like the avatar (150x150) to say ?Old Spice? and I?d like the signature (size is your call) to say ? ?I picture Jesus as a mischeevius badger.? ?Cal Naughton Jr.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Images_



Quoted for anyone that'll do it.


----------



## Glaciale (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello, I would make to make a signature and avatar request 

First, here is the stock for the avatar



And I would like it to be 125X125 please, with the girls head in it, and feel free to do whatever you want with colours, I don't mind  And in fancy writing 'Glaciale' ^_^

Here is the stock for the signature


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 





Link removed

Link removed

Link removed




I would like the signature to be 565X201 please, I want the colours to be quite metallicy and dark, blacks, blues, silvery, with a few blood spatters, and a kind of tattered effect, and in shaky, messed up white writing, with whatever size you think suits the rest of the sig 'Sympathy For A Devil'

If it helps, I want a kind of angsty feel to it

Thank you in advance


----------



## Constantine (Aug 16, 2006)

*Just Reposting *

sig/ava request for Oceanrain,Yoshitsune,or Magnesium
sig stock:
sig stock 2:
ava stock:

style(for ava & sig):yours
theme(for ava & sig)ever u like
color(for sig & ava)ever is best with stock 
sig text: Kisuke Urahara in english and Japenese,also put HUI on there somewhere
ava text:Kisuke Urahara in japenese only plz
sig sizeever suits u
ava size:125x125


----------



## Caile (Aug 16, 2006)

Signature and Avatar request ^_^ : I am sure it's been a week already 

Stock: 

*Spoiler*: __ 





I just want Yondaime ^_^ 



Text on Signature : Forgotten Legacy ; Text on Avatar : Shadow
Size: To make it fit ;D .. and Avatar : 125x125


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 16, 2006)

I'll do these in this order:
Sesqoo
freija
glaciale
Hokage Uchiha itachi

@kibaXhinata
that stock is way too small

& plz turn off sigs!


----------



## Rori (Aug 16, 2006)

Kaori said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by Kaori
> I'd like to request, please.
> 
> [[ Avatar ]]​
> ...



XDD 

-- reposting.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi guys! I think I got 30 posts in for the next request. Sig request for any1 willing to do it

Size: 350x120
Stock: 
Color: Whatever you think is nice
Text: Add in "Captain Pip"

Thanks! I appreciate it


----------



## chauronity (Aug 16, 2006)

I will be gone til the next week, so dont direct any request to me kthx (:



			
				Hokage Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> sig/ava request for Oceanrain,Yoshitsune,or Magnesium




*Spoiler*: __ 







Might add the japanese text later -- couldnt get it written @ this pc


----------



## DemonMist (Aug 16, 2006)

could you make me an avy and sig of shikamaru and ino making out . that would be really cool and have it say DemonMist on it somewhere


----------



## chauronity (Aug 16, 2006)

^ read the first post before posting a request.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 16, 2006)

ok well thats the only pic i have of her ah i dont really want one of here here use this one instead

Size:400 x 150
Stock:naruhina pic
Colors:Bule and white
Text:Angemon
ok i say u can do it with this pic i used a different digimon instead of her


----------



## Rika (Aug 16, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> *Rika:
> 
> 
> c+R+R
> *



 I love it *< 3* 

Thank you so much *XD*


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 16, 2006)

*@sesqoo




*


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 16, 2006)

*Freija


*


----------



## Zeig (Aug 16, 2006)

*Request.*

Request for Suzbot, if avalible scince his is just awesome! Silly!
Avatar+ Sig set plz.
Size for Avatar:125x 125
Signature Size: what ever you think is cool.
Text: ゼイグ
I have several sources so you can just take your pick


----------



## Taki (Aug 17, 2006)

Rain said:
			
		

> Set request for Suzbot
> 
> Banner: Ilya (Keep her posistion)
> Size: 360x120
> ...


Repost from last page


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 17, 2006)

*glaciale:





*credit, rep, rehost


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 17, 2006)

@kaori




i'm back for good


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 17, 2006)

@ocean blue


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 17, 2006)

*HOkage Uchiha Itachi:





C+R+R

welcome back yoshi ^^


*


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 17, 2006)

@chubby


----------



## chubby (Aug 17, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @chubby


its beautiful 

but, uh.....could you make an avy version of it for me? 

*reps*

*edit* thank you Yoshi


----------



## az0r (Aug 17, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> Hey is it ok for you to find a better quality stock? This is all I could get with that one:
> 
> ​[/SPOILER]
> I don't really like it =/.




like that same one  or a whole diffrent pic?

i cant find a good qualiti for that stock so should i get another pic

if so here it is:



could i please get rounded borders on sig and ava thanx^^

lol if its a bad pic u should tell me next time instead of taking your time on it ^^


----------



## Sesqoo (Aug 17, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> *@sesqoo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woaaah, Thanks!!


----------



## Freija (Aug 17, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> *Freija
> 
> 
> *


me likey  *reps*


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Aug 17, 2006)

could someone make me a sig and avy, it doesnt matter who does it 

*pics for my sig*


*pic for my avy*


as for the color maybe a black theme or something, or anything that will go well.......and could you make the avy 125x125 

text: Tai-Jutsu Master


----------



## Suzie (Aug 17, 2006)

For Yoshitsune :sweat 

Sig
Text: Eureka-Chan
Size: 400 x 200
Stock:Link removed
Theme: Sort of gory I guess


Avi:
Size:125 x 125
Text: Eureka-Chan
Stock: Same as sig


----------



## Rori (Aug 17, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @kaori
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thankya Yoshi. I love them. 

c + r


----------



## Caile (Aug 17, 2006)

Ðîstãnt.§hãdóW said:
			
		

> Signature and Avatar request ^_^ : I am sure it's been a week already
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Well...I thought no one saw this seeing as Suzbot skipped mine and went to Zeig's .. Or so I think .. <__< So, Im just reposting .. I hope it's fine


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 17, 2006)

*I would like a request please, i dont mind who does this, anybody will be fine.*
Specifications:
Size: 350x100
Text: Yoruichi Lover (and my name somewhere too please) 
color: anything u think will suit.
image:


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 17, 2006)

Captain_Pip said:
			
		

> Hi guys! I think I got 30 posts in for the next request. Sig request for any1 willing to do it
> 
> Size: 350x120
> Stock:
> ...



Re-posting. Thanks alot, will rep +cred


----------



## Yosha (Aug 17, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @ocean blue



thanx so much


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Aug 17, 2006)

Suzbot, you seem really good.....would you be willing to do my request a page back....and if it's not to much trouble PM it to me when it's done....


----------



## Taki (Aug 17, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> Sure, if you can quote the request I'll do it ^^.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sexerific-ness in itself. Awesome  

Thanks alot . RRC will be done ASAP


----------



## Zeig (Aug 17, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> Hope you like em^^.


OH *reps* Nice one, knew you had it in ya!


----------



## az0r (Aug 18, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> *@copy nin*




its damm awesome!! but my ava is down to only 125x125^^


----------



## Kioshi (Aug 18, 2006)

I would like to request a ava (125-125) containing any pic displaying Jiraiya

And the following text:
Kioshi.

Many many many many thanks in advance ^_^!


----------



## Shiron (Aug 18, 2006)

Kioshi said:
			
		

> I would like to request a ava (125-125) containing any pic displaying Jiraiya
> 
> And the following text:
> Kioshi.
> ...


Sorry, but you need at least 30 posts before you can make a request.


----------



## Chopper (Aug 18, 2006)

I love your work, Oceanrain.  (((Anyone can do it please )
SIG-

Stock: Link removed
Text: .PhoeniX, 斬(ZABUZA) 白(HAKU)
Size: 400 x 120, 380 x 110, etc. Whatever is good for you.



AVA:
Stock: Same as above
Text: .PhoeniX ; 斬(ZABUZA) 白(HAKU) (( Don't include the thing inside the () please )
Size: 130 x 130 
Others: Please don't have retangular edges.  I want sortof a rounded edge, but not to round. Also, choose naruto to be the character, Sasuke is also alright.


----------



## Chiru (Aug 18, 2006)

Couer said:
			
		

> *Avatar and Signature Request*
> I?m really feeling a new theme. I love Hidan and all (will switch back to this set in a week or so), but I love Cal Naughton Jr. even more. Talladega Nights was hilarious and I need a set for it. I?d like the avatar (150x150) to say ?Old Spice? and I?d like the signature (size is your call) to say ? ?I picture Jesus as a mischeevius badger.? ?Cal Naughton Jr.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Images_



Seriously. Could anyone do this? Anyone? I'm in love with Cal and can't show it.


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 18, 2006)

RLTTJM said:
			
		

> Ok A Request For Anyone
> 
> Ava
> Image:
> ...


Yo My Request Was On Page 77 Could Someone Please Do This? And Please Don't MAke The Background And Border That Light Blue Thing


----------



## Spike (Aug 18, 2006)

I have two Avatar requests for Yoshitsune, I hope you don't mind.

Stocks: B&W
B&W
Text: Spike
Style: Simple, and I want as much as possible of the stocks in the Avatars. Also, I really like my current avatar which you made, so that style would suit very well. If you have that one left it's enough if you only change the text.
Size: 150x150

Thank you.


----------



## Chopper (Aug 18, 2006)

.PhoeniX said:
			
		

> I love your work, Oceanrain.  (((Anyone can do it please )
> SIG-
> 
> Stock: B&W
> ...


Sorry, I just edited my order and changed a stock.


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Aug 18, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> Hope they're ok^^.


thank you, ill rep you now and give cred when I use them


----------



## <<Garra Of The Sand>> (Aug 18, 2006)

can you make this image into a sig: 
Text:
Top- DONT WORRY DEATH IS COMING
Left- <<Garra Of The Sand>>
plz make it smaller


----------



## Bass (Aug 18, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> Oceanrain is away for a week. I'm not sure if Tonza does requests here either XD.



XDD

Alright, then. Sorry. :sweat 

*goes to change his request*


----------



## Sasori (Aug 18, 2006)

hmm...it seems like my request was skipped. I was a few pages b4 Tai-Jutsu Master...


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Avy + Sig Request for Suzu, Yoshi, or oceanrain *

*Avy*

Stock: here

Size: Large, or as large as it takes to fit most of Mugen in xD 

Theme/Colour: Keep the brown/dark colours and theme of the stock. *Rounded borders please* =p

Text: Sasori <= The japanese kanji. (scorpion)

Other: I'm not fussy this time, just do your thang xD


*Avy*

Stock: Same as above

Theme/colour: Matching the sig. Rounded borders too =)

Text: Identical to the sig's.

*************

I'm not being fussy this time hehe xD

Thanx in advanced


----------



## -GoW- (Aug 18, 2006)

Request for Yoshitsune, oceanrain or Suzbot.

Picture A

Picture B

Request: Signature
Size: Whatever works best
Colors: Whatever works best

Text: 

*Picture A* "Let us gain everything... and then... let us see the Truth of this World!"

*Picture B* "Kuchiyose: Edo Tensei!"

Obsv: Choose a picture of your preference


----------



## Gambitz (Aug 18, 2006)

Sig Request for Suzbot

*Stock*:






*The Picture/Pictures I want in my sig are: *The one's i posted above plesae oh and with a white border around the siggy.

*The Color/Colors I want in my sig are: *anything u want (something that matches my avy)

*The Size I want is: * siggy  400 x 150

*The Theme I want is: *something similar to my avy

*I Want the text in my sig to Read: **Drunken Master* on the siggy 

so can u do this request for me if its not too much trouble please


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll do yours Satetsu,
but bulten, haven't I used those stocks already to make you avatars..... ._o


----------



## Saosin (Aug 18, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> Alreadii, why am I the name in pink, I hate pink XD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loooove them!
Thank you!
(:


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 18, 2006)

Suzbot Will YOu Make Mine?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 18, 2006)

@Satetsu


----------



## Krimzon (Aug 18, 2006)

Request for Yoshitsune, oceanrain or Suzbot.

Request: Avatar & Signature
Size: Avatar; 125 x 125 -- Signature; 400 x 115
Colors: Dark Red, blacks or whatever looks best
Text: 
Avatar; Krimzon.
Signature; Krimzon
 Scream and you lose--

Images:
Link removed


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 18, 2006)

> Originally Posted by Captain_Pip
> Hi guys! I think I got 30 posts in for the next request. Sig request for any1 willing to do it
> 
> Size: 350x120
> ...



Re-posting...I would appreciate it if this request is done by Suzbot, xXmagnesiumXx or Yoshitsune. Thanks alot! 

^Krimzon, you need at least 30 posts to request.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 18, 2006)

hey has magniesium been on lately? juss wondering will delete after i am replyed


----------



## Spike (Aug 18, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> I'll do yours Satetsu,
> but bulten, haven't I used those stocks already to make you avatars..... ._o


Yeah, you have. The thing is, I've changed my name over at another forum and I love those avatars so much but they say "bulten" which was my old name. If it's not too much to ask for you can perhaps use these stocks again? If not, then say so and I'll fetch some other stocks. No problem.

If you you still have them all you have to do is change the name.


----------



## Krimzon (Aug 18, 2006)

wat kind of crappy ruele is that


----------



## Tuan (Aug 18, 2006)

Krimzon said:
			
		

> wat kind of crappy ruele is that


shut up dont like the rules leave. those rules are there so you new ppl dont just come to the fourm and request a sig and leaves.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 18, 2006)

Krimzon said:
			
		

> wat kind of crappy ruele is that


 This is the kind of rule it is:


			
				The first post said:
			
		

> *Why is there a post requirement?*
> It's actually ez. Why would we put our time+effort for someone who just registers and will never come back to this forum? The sigs we're making are specifically to members ONLY on this forum. Nuff said


In other words, it's to make sure that people don't just request a sig and then disappear from the forums.

Also, the people here are under no obligation whatsoever to make you a sig. If they don't want to, they don't have to. So if you're going to act like you are worthy of one right now, are above the small and easy rules to follow that they set, and are something special, then like Fall3n.AnG3L said, just leave.


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 18, 2006)

Just reposting, because last time, my request was completely ignored. o.o
*I would like a request please, i dont mind who does this, anybody will be fine.*
Specifications:
Size: 350x100
Text: Yoruichi Lover (and my name somewhere too please) 
color: anything u think will suit.
image:


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 18, 2006)

@KibaXHinata
im doing it

aznguy- i'll take it


----------



## Constantine (Aug 18, 2006)

Sankyou!!!the sig/ava rock!!!*reps*


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 18, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> @KibaXHinata
> im doing it
> 
> aznguy- i'll take it




oh ok i didnt no if u had been on lately so i was juss wondering


----------



## faults (Aug 18, 2006)

360X125 (height=125 width=360)
Image:
Name on sig: Faults
Extra Quote on sig: Angelic Vision

Thanks a lot in advanced ^.^


----------



## az0r (Aug 18, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> *@copy nin*




hey suzbot my avatar is only down to 125x125 could you please resize it thanx^^


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 18, 2006)

*KibaXHinata:



*crr *
*


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 18, 2006)

hey, xXmagnesiumXx. Do you mind if you can do my sig if you have time? I don't want to be unfair to the rest but I was before aznguy. Will rep + cred yah  

Thanks anyway if you can't do mine. I just want to see the difference between your style and Oceanrain's.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 18, 2006)

thanks xXmagnesiumXx i gave u cred but it wont let me rep u so yea


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 18, 2006)

*aznguy28:



*CRR

*@**captain pip
*i'll do it, but do u have a better stock? it's kinda hard with oekaki =)

& faults, i'll do urs too


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 18, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> *aznguy28:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn man o.o amazing work  i'll be sure to crr, thx alot


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 18, 2006)

Sig request
Size: 350x120 or in a better size you think
Stock: 
if that doesn't work..here's another 1

Color: Whatever you think is nice
Text: Add in "No Life King" in the 1st stock
        Only if the 1st stock is bad..add "Alexander Anderson" in the 2nd stock

Thanks alot!


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Aug 18, 2006)

Amazing work, oceanrain and xXmagnesiumXx. o: The style you guys got going on's very unique and nice. I grow green with envy. x3 A pitty i can't request yet~ xD Compliments for you both~ And sorry if I missed any other GFX person that's in this team. I'd love to work with you guys but I suck too much.


----------



## Caile (Aug 18, 2006)

??st?nt.?h?d?W said:
			
		

> Signature and Avatar request ^_^ : I am sure it's been a week already
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Reposting from 4 pages before ... Um .. Is it the stock? Er.. It's just that no one is replying .. again >_<"


----------



## Red (Aug 19, 2006)

Avatar and sig request to  xXmagnesiumXx
stock:
Size:anything
text:"I exist" with Kanji text "blood"or "red"
Colour:blood red (like blood splatter) brown/biege background


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 19, 2006)

??st?nt.?h?d?W said:
			
		

> Reposting from 4 pages before ... Um .. Is it the stock? Er.. It's just that no one is replying .. again >_<"



yes
there is no image at all..reupload it, or post a pic that works..:amazed 

I'll gladly do it


----------



## J c (Aug 19, 2006)

Avatar request for anyone

Stock - Click me
Size - 125x125
Text - J c

Thanks in advance, =]


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 19, 2006)

*Captain_pip:


*crr

@icha icha
can u give me a colored stock?


----------



## Caile (Aug 19, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> yes
> there is no image at all..reupload it, or post a pic that works..:amazed
> 
> I'll gladly do it



Thanks Yosh  So that was the problem :X

Well, I reuploaded it .. Hope it works


*Spoiler*: __ 








Can you PM me when it's done .. x| I dont want to look over tons of pages


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 19, 2006)

*@Faults:

*


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 19, 2006)

*@J c

*

avyyyyy crrrrr XD


----------



## J c (Aug 19, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> *@J c
> 
> *
> 
> avyyyyy crrrrr XD



Aight~, thanks magnesium! ^_____^


----------



## Tazmo? (Aug 19, 2006)

This is what i want to be done: A sig using as much Naruto in it as you can (mostly the upper part) and an avatar using the same stock
The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are: 
The Color/Colors I want in my sig are: Black and Orange
The Size I want is: Im not sure what the standard sig size is (is it 125x300?)
I Want the text in my sig to read: bootz0rs and if you can fit "You lack Tazmo in there it would be awesome.


----------



## Sho (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm wondering if I could get another avy done?  Here's the specifications:

*Stock*: Link
*Size*: 150x150 pixels
*Text*: Big Pimpin' (can I have 2 copies, one with the text and one without?  Just wanna see in case it doesn't look good or not)
*Colors*: Whatever's best, as long as it doesn't look bad on the pic.
*Note*:  I would like a border like the one I currently have if possible, or a border that fits with the whole color scheme.  I'd like it so that you can see both Naruto and Sasuke and as much of their bodies (and hats) as possible.  If you can't do that, then just make it an avatar of just that Sasuke.

Thanks again for the consideration!


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 19, 2006)

Woot.

Sig + Ava request for anybody whose available ^^

*Signature*
Stock - Click.
Size - whatever looks best
Text - Fatal Attraction (and somewhere in the siggy) narcoticbunny
Colors - Whatever looks best

*Avatar*
Stock - same as above
Size - 125x125
Text (I almost forgot) - narcoticbunny
Colors - matching with the siggy

Plese and thank you


----------



## Chopper (Aug 19, 2006)

.PhoeniX said:
			
		

> I love your work, Oceanrain.  (((Anyone can do it please )
> SIG-
> 
> Stock: I do
> ...


Sorry. I was wondering if Suzbot will be able to do mine? Pwease?


----------



## Spike (Aug 19, 2006)

Yoshitsune, I didn't understand. Are you going to do my request with the ones you've used already or should I post new stocks?


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 19, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> Hope they're ok^^




OMG! I luff 'em! 

Ermm..favour, though. Can you change the 'Narcotic Bunny' into my username ((if it' not too much work for you))?

Creds+Rep will be given


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 19, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> *Captain_pip:
> 
> 
> *crr
> ...



whoa! That's looks nice! The way you use paint over the picture is neat! Thanks alot dude!! *reps and cred yah


----------



## NastyNas (Aug 19, 2006)

*Reposted Links*

Respoting

。This is what i want to be done: Pic 1 on the Right then pic 2 on the left
and then pic 3 somewhere on the sig and then pic 4 in the middle


。The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:

^random Fanart i found and edited (1)

^random Fanart i found and edited (2)

 (3)

^random Fanart i found and edited (4)

。The Color/Colors I want in my sig are:Red and Black Basicly Bulls Colors

。The Size I want is:400x150

。I Want the text in my sig to readhicago Bulls

Ben Gordon AKA Gentle Ben


----------



## Chopper (Aug 19, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> I hope its ok^^.


Holy crap!!

Reps + Credits.


----------



## Suzie (Aug 19, 2006)

to Anyone who can take this 

Signature
Picture - ^random Fanart i found and edited
Size - 500 x 200
Text - I wanna believe in the Fantasy, Eureka-Chan
Theme - Angelic Like

Avatar
Picture - same as above
Size - 125x125
Text - My Angel
Theme - Sama as Above

Thank You


----------



## Akatsuki Bozz (Aug 19, 2006)

yo plz make me an ava+sig set (i have a multi request)
one should be muhammad ali the greatest MUAHAHAAA
here renders from him:




and one should be Akatsuki Bozz
hmmm
do you see my ava which i have right now? i want to have an ava+sig with any render you want but if possible with such kool graphic like my ava

i would be really thankfull for more than 1 of each request, so your fantasy can rush more than 1 time.

thank you very very much 

EDIT: *just read the rules*
i cant say the pixels but it should fit the place where i put sigs
the ava... not too small not too huge
on the Akatsuki Bozz sig should be my name and nothin else, if it looks better you can try AkAtSuki BoZZ or watcha want
the one of muhhamad ali: try out waaat you want i leave it you.

EDIT2: if you find better pics of muhammad ali (better quali or better size) at google then you can use them as render too of course

thx again so much


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 19, 2006)

if anyone can make me a sig and avy, I would appreciate it alot ^_^

*Sig*
Stock:  (sorry if its too big :sweat)
Size: Anything that looks good
Text: Suteki no Rakuen~ Kizu
Colors: Anything that looks good

*Avy*
Stock: Same as above
Size: 150 x 150
Text: Kizu
Colors: same as avy

Thankyou very much ^_^


----------



## Gambitz (Aug 19, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> Hope you like it^^.



I do XD...thanks it looks great reps...


----------



## Sasori (Aug 19, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Satetsu



 That's great!!! Very abstract, i like it  Love the Kanji...

@ Suzu, the pink was picked at random xD


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 19, 2006)

@suzbot
what version of photoshop r u using? is it full? or *downloaded by other means but still full? Ive never had that problem, but it could be photoshop's problem. try reinstalling it, or restarting ur computer. hope it helps =)


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Aug 19, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> *@Yoshi, magnesium, ocean etc*
> I'm having this weird problem with my photoshop. When I try to use the rounded rectangle tool it comes out as square. Has anyone had this before and know how to fix it ;_;?
> 
> When I made phoenix's tag I had to place an older one on top and use that as a template but I don't wanna do this for every sig XD...



There's another way to get a rounded border.

1. Go to the top menu and pick Select >All. 
2. Make a 3-3 px border
3. Load the layer with the border on it.


4. Take the lasso tool and right click > Select Inverse


5. Make a new layer and go Edit > Stroke > 2-3 px and put it on outside.


6.Delete everything that's outside the border.

And it's done.

you dont get the same round borders as those you are used to, but i thi8nk they come out cleaner this way.

Hope this helps xD

EDIT: Sigs i've used the technique on.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 19, 2006)

@bulten, i'll use those stocks

@kizu
i'll do yours


----------



## Tazmo? (Aug 19, 2006)

Is anyone going to do mine? Just wondering who it is.


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 19, 2006)

RLTTJM said:
			
		

> Ok A Request For Anyone
> 
> Ava
> Image:
> ...




*WILL SOMEONE DO MY REUQEST PLEASE*And I DOn't Like The BLue Background Just So Ya Know


----------



## Akatsuki Bozz (Aug 19, 2006)

yo guys plz dont reply that thread bout that things full


my request is now on the page before so maybe nobody will look at it and i want it soooo much
and i hope somebody want to get some nice reps for his nice worx ò_ó


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 19, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @bulten, i'll use those stocks
> 
> @kizu
> i'll do yours



sankyou! ^_^ I hope it wont be too much trouble for you


----------



## Shunsuii (Aug 19, 2006)

Re-posting.

Size:400 by 150
Theme:ur choice
Text: Avy:~AIR~ sig:Ichimaru Gin

stock:
Link removed

For  Anyone


----------



## Red (Aug 19, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx it's the only stock i got of cracked sand gaara....Hope you can still manage it......


----------



## Cero (Aug 19, 2006)

*+**|**Vincent Valentine Signature + Avatar Request**|**+*

*Signature Size-* The size that you prefer
*Avatar Size-* 150x150
*Text-* I feel as if my time is just beginning. RagingNinja
*Stock-*


*Other-* Nothing else, Thanks so much!


----------



## faults (Aug 19, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> *@Faults:
> 
> *




Geez thanks a lot, thats such a unique style btw, different from the grunge and tech styles . I kind of wish I did ps again lol, thanks a lot. +1


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 19, 2006)

Sig + avy request for xXmagnesiumXx, yoshi or suz

*Type:* avy
*Stock:* x
*Size:* 125x125
*Style:* a bit on the light side
*Text:* none

*Type:* sig
*Stock:* x
*Size:* 400x140
*Style:* Same as avy
*Text: * These Were Once Happy Days....


----------



## Otherside (Aug 19, 2006)

Otherside said:
			
		

> Signature request for Yoshitsune
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _stock_
> ...



Repost from pg. 71... if you're already working on it just say so, won't bug you anymore ^^

Edit: I just realized how bad the stock was for this... I got these two others to use if you havn't started on the earlier picture already:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shadowfox (Aug 20, 2006)

Requestage!

A sig 400x125 and 125x125 avy. Color scheme and details are totally up to the artist.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Akatsuki Bozz (Aug 20, 2006)

Re-Post

yo plz make me an ava+sig set (i have a multi request)
one should be muhammad ali the greatest MUAHAHAAA
here renders from him:



and one should be Akatsuki Bozz
hmmm
do you see my ava which i have right now? i want to have an ava+sig with any render you want but if possible with such kool graphic like my ava

i would be really thankfull for more than 1 of each request, so your fantasy can rush more than 1 time.

i cant say the pixels but it should fit the place where i put sigs
the ava... 150x150 or 125x125
on the Akatsuki Bozz sig should be my name and it should be dark and blue or red

the one of muhhamad ali: try out waaat you want i leave it you.

EDIT: if you find better pics of muhammad ali (better quali or better size) at google then you can use them as render too of course

thx very very much in advance


----------



## Spike (Aug 20, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @bulten, i'll use those stocks
> 
> @kizu
> i'll do yours


Thank you very much.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 20, 2006)

ok i gots a sig request for yoshitsune 

size:400x150
stock:Naruto Glomp if it doesnt work then use this one Naruto Glomp
colorsink and white
text:Angewomon then put under it Heavens Charm do it like in my angemon sig if u cant use the first one then on the second one put angewomon and celsetial arrow under it


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 20, 2006)

can i get a yondaime motion avatar? like a kind of teleport or sumthing?


----------



## Cero (Aug 20, 2006)

Its even better than i expected! Thanks so much Suzbot, you rock! x3


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 20, 2006)

o, here.

Size: 125x125
Picture: Umm, I wanted a motion one, and i don't have it. I was wondering if anyone could like do the motion from episode one where Kyuubi is approaching and Yondaime appears on Gamabunta
Colors: Like, the colors that go with the pic, red and yellow and silver
Text: No text

I REALLY REALLY APPRECIATE THIS!


----------



## Zeig (Aug 20, 2006)

KibaXHinata said:
			
		

> ok i gots a sig request for yoshitsune
> 
> size:400x150
> stock:Link removed if it doesnt work then use this one Link removed
> ...


 This shop reqires you wait atlest 1 week, you have only done 4 days. Or post 30 times. So you going to need to either wait or post some more.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 21, 2006)

@bulten




@Otherside,
post a second image that actually loads...it doesn't load, so re-upload it


----------



## Caile (Aug 21, 2006)

Um, Dont want to be annoying to you Yoshi, But.. Is the image not working or.. are you just skipping me temporarily?


----------



## Tazmo? (Aug 21, 2006)

Yoshi could you do mines on the previous page?


----------



## Roy (Aug 21, 2006)

im pretty sure it's been a week already >_> sig request for Yoshi or Suzbot    stockText: Chrono TriggerOther: could u put all 3 characters in the sig the Robo Crono and Frog Sizeever would look good​


----------



## Otherside (Aug 21, 2006)

> @Otherside,
> post a second image that actually loads...it doesn't load, so re-upload it






Does that show up?


----------



## MOTO (Aug 21, 2006)

I have a request for *Suzbot*. 

Sig:
Pic:stock
Size:400x150
Text:I will protect you
Colors:your choice...whatever looks good and/or matches with the pic.

Avatar
Pic:stock
Size:125x125
TextagullixAthrun

thank you!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm not skipping anyone...
Distant, then Kizu, then Otherside............

hold on to your horses and ponies please 
and avoid posting too much as people's sigs get left behind on the flooded caboose


----------



## Samatayo (Aug 21, 2006)

I know i have less than 30 post and im really sorry. I joined this site cause i saw all these great signatures and avatars and i just love naruto. Please could you make a signature of this picture and put my name at the bottom left.
Sig
Pic:[Kyuu]Air Gear - 19.avi
Size: 400x95 or just as a normal signature that you can make. I thank you ahead of time because ive seen every signature and i know this will be a great one like the others 
Text: Samatayo at the bottom left corner and the top center Evil has been unleashed
colors: I just basically want the text added and and the picture resized. 


Thanks so much and this is a great website


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 21, 2006)

Samatayo said:
			
		

> I know i have less than 30 post and im really sorry. I



You're sadly getting off the request train bound for GFX Artist Street because your ticket lacks 30 credits (posts)

Come back once you gain enough to ride all the way to the end please~


ALL ABOARD


----------



## Tantheman (Aug 21, 2006)

hmm, mind if I ask yoshi what do you do to make your signature look the way they do, color wise I mean..??

and sorry about the lack of post, ill get there though


----------



## Renegade (Aug 21, 2006)

Tantheman said:
			
		

> hmm, mind if I ask yoshi what do you do to make your signature look the way they do, color wise I mean..??
> 
> and sorry about the lack of post, ill get there though


Link removed


----------



## Spike (Aug 21, 2006)

Thank you Yoshi, I love them!


----------



## Shunsuii (Aug 21, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Sorry, guys! I had limited internet this week, like 4 min sessions due to phoneline problems....-_- annoying
> 
> Anyway, on the list is
> *Roy, Chubby, Pulp, then ~AIR~, anyone else who had previously requested me (exclusively) to do  yours, please IM me* to lessen the load of pages that have been popping up here , please
> ...





			
				Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> I'm not skipping anyone...



................


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 21, 2006)

do u guys do motion  avatars? if so, here

Size: 125x125
Picture: Umm, I wanted a motion one, and i don't have it. I was wondering if anyone could like do the motion from episode one where Kyuubi is approaching and Yondaime appears on Gamabunta
Colors: Like, the colors that go with the pic, red and yellow and silver
Text: No text

I REALLY REALLY APPRECIATE THIS!


----------



## Otherside (Aug 21, 2006)

~AIR~ said:
			
		

> ................



Your request was on page 86.. mine was on 71 :|


----------



## Shunsuii (Aug 21, 2006)

^ mine was on  page 77, and under my post he said he'd do it according to a list he made (im not trying to sound ungreatful)he skipped mine and went on with others

but anyways, anyone can do my request.


----------



## Otherside (Aug 21, 2006)

-shrugs- they'll be done when they get done ^^


----------



## NastyNas (Aug 21, 2006)

^ you guys say that but mine was on page 66 so i been waiting longer


----------



## MOTO (Aug 21, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> Hopy you like ^^
> 
> Edit: Oops I forgot you had a different stock for the avatar. I'll make it tomorrow^^


that looks wonderful! thank you very much. 

well I'll use the avatar you made for now then.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 21, 2006)

Request Cancelled.


----------



## Roy (Aug 21, 2006)

Roy said:
			
		

> im pretty sure it's been a week already >_> sig request for Yoshi or Suzbot    stockText: Chrono TriggerOther: could u put all 3 characters in the sig the Robo Crono and Frog Sizeever would look good​


reposting


----------



## Yosha (Aug 21, 2006)

I have 2 avatar request for the willing, so who ever.....

Stock(s):

*Spoiler*: __ 










Size: 125x125

and then do whatever with them.....Its up to you.


----------



## Samatayo (Aug 21, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> You're sadly getting off the request train bound for GFX Artist Street because your ticket lacks 30 credits (posts)
> 
> Come back once you gain enough to ride all the way to the end please~
> 
> ...




Boy. This was a great site to join


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 21, 2006)

~AIR~ said:
			
		

> ................



I'm sorry
It's annoying, but hard to control, when I come in here and the last post I made's been held back 4 pages because of so many requests

I didn't see it -_-, and I didn't memorize it

so sorry
will do it now I guess ._o

*I wish people would turn off their sigs, and post the links to their pics instead of posting the actual picture, it makes scrolling a bit less annoying and cumbersome...* just a thought....but no one listens


----------



## Roy (Aug 21, 2006)

^maybe you should make it a rule and if they dont listen then u ban them from the shop for a while? also just a thought


----------



## Yosha (Aug 21, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> I'm sorry
> It's annoying, but hard to control, when I come in here and the last post I made's been held back 4 pages because of so many requests
> 
> I didn't see it -_-, and I didn't memorize it
> ...



even with the spoiler tag?


----------



## Shunsuii (Aug 21, 2006)

@Yoshitsune
Dont sweat it 

Sry for spammin


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 21, 2006)

God, stop spamming, but thanks for the comments.....-_-

@Shadow


----------



## Caile (Aug 21, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> God, stop spamming, but thanks for the comments.....-_-
> 
> @Shadow



Thanks, Credit and Reps


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 21, 2006)

@kizu


----------



## Tazmo? (Aug 21, 2006)

bootz0rs said:
			
		

> This is what i want to be done: A sig using as much Naruto in it as you can (mostly the upper part) and an avatar using the same stock
> The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:
> The Color/Colors I want in my sig are: Black and Orange
> The Size I want is: Im not sure what the standard sig size is (is it 125x300?)
> I Want the text in my sig to read: bootz0rs and if you can fit "You lack Tazmo in there it would be awesome.


 
 Sorry to be an ass crack pain but Yoshi could you do mines?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 22, 2006)

@otherside


@~AIR~
I can't work with what you supplied me...too much text that'll look weird if removed, and the crease in the middle of the page too...either different stock it~

@boot
um...ok..


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 22, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @kizu



!!!!  I absolutely love it!!!! thanks so much yoshi!!! uber rep and credit!!


----------



## Shiron (Aug 22, 2006)

Sig and avatar request for anyone. 

*Stock:* 

*Avatar Size:* 150x150

*Sig Size:* Up to you

*Text: *Shiron

*Colors:* Whatever you think works best.


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 22, 2006)

I would like to request a sig and avi please ^__^


*Spoiler*: _stock_ 









*Size:* avi is 150 x 150, sig is 500 x 120
*Colours:* no colour preference just not a lot of pink XD
*Text:* *"Tsumi"* on both avi and sig...*"First Glace"* and *"Itachi x Sakura"* on just sig

thanks in advance!


----------



## NastyNas (Aug 22, 2006)

Respoting

。This is what i want to be done: Pic 1 on the Right then pic 2 on the left
and then pic 3 somewhere on the sig and then pic 4 in the middle


。The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:

Link removed (1)

Link removed (2)

 (3)

Link removed (4)

。The Color/Colors I want in my sig are:Red and Black Basicly Bulls Colors

。The Size I want is:400x150

。I Want the text in my sig to readhicago Bulls

Ben Gordon AKA Gentle Ben


----------



## Shunsuii (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok heres another one for Yosh:

The Avy & Sig:


Theme: Ur choice

Size: sig:400x125 avy: 125x125 (for the avy, can you make it in a hexagon shape?, If not,forget it)

If this stock doesnt work for you, just tell me & I'll change it


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 22, 2006)

could i get this avatar

picture:
color: the ones that go along with this theme
size: 125x125
Text: Hokages of Konoha
Theme: Hokages of Konoha


----------



## Slips (Aug 22, 2006)

Request for Smoggie Suzbot 

*Stock :* 


Just the bottom parts all the mug shots. Would like every one included if poss 

*Size :*400*150 or what ever suits it best

*Style :* What ever looks good

reps and cred to you if you make it and of course I will also credit the guy who coulored it 

Dunno about a avatar if you decide to do one base it on SogeKing.


----------



## Taki (Aug 22, 2006)

May Yoshi or Suzbot take this?

Banner:
Kakashi
Size: 380x100 
Theme: A blue, Japanese hip hop/ urban theme. 
Text: "White Fang" on the left side and under it in kanji either 'Taki' or 'Rain'. Font and color that goes with the theme is up to you.
Extras: A thin black boarder or a 3 px. white one.

Avi:
Size: 125x125
same theme as banner
Text: 'Taki' in the bottom left and under it in very smaller kanji 'Rain'. In the same font as banner.
Thanks in advance. RRC will be provided ^o^


----------



## Samurai Man (Aug 22, 2006)

*AVATAR* Request

Stock: Tim Duncan on a throne (click this text, its a link)
Text: Samurai11 / Zoro
Size: 125 x 125
Style: up to you


----------



## SMercury (Aug 22, 2006)

Rain said:
			
		

> May Yoshi or Suzbot take this?
> 
> Banner:
> Kakashi
> ...



All right! Hip-hop, J-urban! My style   I'll have that ready for ya' soon


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 22, 2006)

@boot


----------



## Tazmo? (Aug 22, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @boot


 
THANKS! Pure brilliance. *reps*


----------



## Taki (Aug 22, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> All right! Hip-hop, J-urban! My style   I'll have that ready for ya' soon


Thats great to hear. But not to offend, I sorta wanted Yosh or suzbot to take the request. But, if you'd still like to, Im sure it'll turn out great  =D


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 22, 2006)

@~air~


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 22, 2006)

FlyLeaf said:
			
		

> Sig + avy request for xXmagnesiumXx, yoshi or suz
> 
> *Type:* avy
> *Stock:* x
> ...





just reposting


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 22, 2006)

FlyLeaf said:
			
		

> just reposting



i'll do yours, don't fret


----------



## MOTO (Aug 22, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> Hope you like it ^^
> 
> Next up is *Tsumi*


Yup I like it. thanks!


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 22, 2006)

am i after Tsumi?


----------



## Suzie (Aug 22, 2006)

For SuzBot, Neh?  

The Avy

Stock: 

Theme: Whats best
Avvie Size: 125 x 125
Text: Eureka-Chan


----------



## Shunsuii (Aug 22, 2006)

@Yoshitsune,
There awesome rep & cred for sure


----------



## SMercury (Aug 23, 2006)

Rain said:
			
		

> Thats great to hear. But not to offend, I sorta wanted Yosh or suzbot to take the request. But, if you'd still like to, Im sure it'll turn out great  =D



Oh my, I didn't see that. But I'll did them anyway just to see how they would turn out. Hope you like them:


----------



## Yosha (Aug 23, 2006)

Shield of Achilles said:
			
		

> I have 2 avatar request for the willing, so who ever.....
> 
> Stock(s):
> 
> ...



teh repost my friend....


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 23, 2006)

I would like this request to be done by Suzbot, yoshi (or Oceanrain if he's back yet). 

Stock: Link removed
Text: Team 7, and add C.Pip somewhere..
Size: 400 x 150 or w/e you think it's better
Color: Your choice, but make it at least colorful

Well, thats that. Thanks in advance


----------



## shannonsu (Aug 23, 2006)

@Shild of Achilles-- Well, you said anyone can do it, so I did. If you don't like them I won't be offended if you don't use them. ^^


----------



## Taki (Aug 23, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> Oh my, I didn't see that. But I'll did them anyway just to see how they would turn out. Hope you like them:


Actually, it came out awesome! except, on the avi, can you replace the "o' with an "i" please?


----------



## Renegade (Aug 23, 2006)

Rain said:
			
		

> Actually, it came out awesome! except, on the avi, can you replace the "o' with an "i" please?


It is an "i", it's just the font style.

Looks pretty funny though. "Tako"


----------



## Taki (Aug 23, 2006)

Renegade said:
			
		

> It is an "i", it's just the font style.
> 
> Looks pretty funny though. "Tako"


Now I see it, you're right .

Maybe he/she (sorry, dont know ^^; can maybe thinly outline the little line in _ in blue to make it look more of an i, please =D_


----------



## Renegade (Aug 23, 2006)

Better?:


----------



## Taki (Aug 23, 2006)

Renegade said:
			
		

> Better?:


Yeah, that is. Thanks


----------



## NastyNas (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re Edit Posts*

Respoting

。This is what i want to be done: Pic 1 on the Right then pic 2 on the left
and then pic 3 somewhere on the sig and then pic 4 in the middle


。The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:

Link removed (1)

Link removed (2)

Link removed (3)

Link removed (4)

。The Color/Colors I want in my sig are:Red and Black Basicly Bulls Colors

。The Size I want is:400x150

。I Want the text in my sig to readhicago Bulls

Ben Gordon AKA Gentle Ben


----------



## Shiron (Aug 23, 2006)

Reposting~~


			
				Shiron said:
			
		

> Sig and avatar request for anyone.
> 
> *Stock:* Link removed
> 
> ...


----------



## Yosha (Aug 23, 2006)

Mrs. Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> @Shild of Achilles-- Well, you said anyone can do it, so I did.  If you don't like them I won't be offended if you don't use them.  ^^



not its is good...thanx and i will rep you.


----------



## shannonsu (Aug 23, 2006)

Thank you!  I'm glad you like them!


----------



## Suzie (Aug 23, 2006)

The Avy

Stock: 

Theme: Whats best
Avvie Size: 125 x 125
Text: Eureka-Chan


----------



## Azurite (Aug 23, 2006)

。This is what i want to be done: Uh.. A quiet, happy scene ( take out Rukia and Renji would be best)

。The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:


。The Color/Colors I want in my sig are: Lightish blue 
。The Size I want is: 390X150
。I Want the text in my sig to readrihime, World Wonder


----------



## Zeig (Aug 23, 2006)

Try a spoler next time or a link please. Hard loading all that at once.


----------



## chauronity (Aug 23, 2006)

Konohas_Destruction said:
			
		

> 。This is what i want to be done: Uh.. A quiet, happy scene ( take out Rukia and Renji would be best)
> 
> 。The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:
> 。The Color/Colors I want in my sig are: Lightish blue
> ...



D E N I E D. 

Reason: Req-whoring.  
You received one sig @ Pinapple Nutty's shop the Yesterday.

(gfx artists, please do not finish this request within this week 



			
				Mrs. Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> @Shild of Achilles-- Well, you said anyone can do it, so I did. If you don't like them I won't be offended if you don't use them. ^^



Very good job with the avas ^_^
Just add a little more text or something minimalistic, and those are friggin hawt icons.


----------



## Azurite (Aug 23, 2006)

ok........ next week? no prob.


----------



## chauronity (Aug 23, 2006)

Mm. ^^
I'm glad that you understood.


----------



## Azurite (Aug 23, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Mm. ^^
> I'm glad that you understood.



but could you remember my request and by the next Wednesday could you start it? just wondering if you could.


----------



## SMercury (Aug 23, 2006)

Rain said:
			
		

> Yeah, that is. Thanks



Sorry about that! And that's Renegade for fixin' it for me. I'm glad you like it


----------



## Renegade (Aug 23, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> Sorry about that! And that's thanks Renegade for fixin' it for me. I'm glad you like it


^ Is that what you meant to say?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 23, 2006)

I've decided to change my stock. I hope no one minds/has started my request using the old one. If you have though, then just go on using the old one. ^^

Anyways, reposting my request for both a sig and an avatar with the new stock:

*Stock:* twice shy

*Avatar Size:* 150x150

*Sig Size:* Up to you

*Text: *Shiron

*Colors:* Whatever you think works best.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 23, 2006)

@flyleaf


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 23, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @flyleaf





Ohhhhh! I love 'em! Thank you!


----------



## Shiron (Aug 23, 2006)

broken_dreams_93 said:
			
		

> just reposting  also the link might not be working on this repost so just go to page 71 (original post page) those links work i tried them out and if they don't just tell me so i can get new links


Sorry, those links don't work.


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 23, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> I hope you like it ^^
> 
> Next is *The Slips*


see this is why you're a fucking gods suzu  

thank you so much  *reps*


----------



## SMercury (Aug 23, 2006)

Renegade said:
			
		

> ^ Is that what you meant to say?



Yes. Sorry about THAT too!


----------



## Taki (Aug 23, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> Yes. Sorry about THAT too!


No, thats cool. All in all it came out great. I shall come to you whenever I want a J hip-hip style set.

Thanks again


----------



## SMercury (Aug 23, 2006)

Rain said:
			
		

> No, thats cool. All in all it came out great. I shall come to you whenever I want a J hip-hip style set.
> 
> Thanks again




I'm very glad you like it. I think that was about the funnest thing I ever did. You don't know how hilarious it was to make "kakashi" out of bling jewels


----------



## shannonsu (Aug 23, 2006)

> Very good job with the avas ^_^
> Just add a little more text or something minimalistic, and those are friggin hawt icons.


 
-^__^- Thank you very much!  I didn't know what minimalistic meant (^^ so I looked it up-- does that mean add something small, like a brush to it?

@Eureka-chan-- 
If you don't like it, I won't be offended if you don't use it.  =/ I tried to make it more detailed but it ended up looking too crowded.  So I just kept it relatively simple.  I hope that's OK!

xD; And sorry I keep using this style-- I just learned how to do it and really like it!


----------



## Samurai Man (Aug 23, 2006)

Samurai11 said:
			
		

> *AVATAR* Request
> 
> Stock: self fanfic comicy thing
> Text: Samurai11 / Zoro
> ...


just reposting


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 23, 2006)

*ゴミをやめろー!!*
Translation:* STOP THE SPAM!*
Only requests, and "thanks, it's great!" kind of comments please.
You can chat through PMs...they exist for a reason!

- - - And continue turning off sigs, it saves scrolling and time - - -

Thank you , It will provide for a more orderly and productive atmosphere


----------



## Jotun (Aug 24, 2006)

*。This is what I want to be done:* Just make it look cool 
*。The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:* Bang
*。The Color/Colors I want in my sig are:* Just dark colors
*。The Size I want is:* 500 x 230
*。I Want the text in my sig to read:* Death

Would like if Yoshi/Suz could work on it, but if not its all good.

Thanks in advance 

Edit: Yay for Yoshi and Charlie the Unicorn


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 24, 2006)

Death said:
			
		

> *。This is what I want to be done:* Just make it look cool



ok you're mine


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi, I would like to request an Itachi x Ino avvie and sig please...

The pictures I want in my sig and avvie are: 
Robert (Vincent's sister)
Robert (Vincent's sister)
Robert (Vincent's sister)

Size: avatar is 125 x 125, sig is 500 x 120
Colours: shades of pink and purple
Text: "Enchantingmarshie18" on both avatar and sig..."Kunoichis are Better than Akatsukis" on the sig

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Renegade (Aug 24, 2006)

enchantingmarshie18 said:
			
		

> Size: avatar is 150 x 150


150x150? Only senior members can use that.

I think you mean 125x125.


----------



## Kin (Aug 24, 2006)

I have a request for my dear friend MUI <3


*Spoiler*: __ 









Text: I don't know of anything, so surprise me xD
colors: Dark colors, and no pink or I'll die >_> (or the original )
Avy size: 150x150 + 100x100
Sig size: Uhm, 450x200?


----------



## shannonsu (Aug 24, 2006)

@Kin// ^^ Here you go! I hope you like them! Just pick whichever you like best-- or if you don't like either, I'll gladly change them.


----------



## Kin (Aug 24, 2006)

<3

Love them ;D Rep <3


----------



## Jason (Aug 24, 2006)

Stock: 
Avatar Size: 150x150 and 100x100
Sig Size: Doesnt matter, not too big though
Text: Sektor
Colors: Whatever rocks your boat

I hope this is okay with you guys


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 24, 2006)

Captain_Pip said:
			
		

> I would like this request to be done by Suzbot, yoshi (or Oceanrain if he's back yet).
> 
> Stock: Link removed
> Text: Team 7, and add C.Pip somewhere..
> ...



Reposting...here's 2 stocks if the one above this is bad quality..choose 1 of them that works well
Stock 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed
Link removed



Text: Bounty Hunter, add C.Pip somewhere
Size: 400 x 150 
Color: Your choice
Thnx! Will rep and cred yah


----------



## Shiron (Aug 24, 2006)

Reposting~~


			
				Shiron said:
			
		

> Sig and ava request for anyone.
> *
> Stock:* [Shinsen-Subs]​_Demonbane​_-​_04​_[5BEA3C9D].avi
> 
> ...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 24, 2006)

I have a request for either oceanrain,suzbot or yoshitsune.(Whichever is available)

Stock:[Shinsen-Subs]​_Demonbane​_-​_04​_[5BEA3C9D].avi

Colors: Something rather dark but not too close to black. Though I do wish to have red as well.

Sig: Put my name in it and also put "The eye of the Kyuubi" some place that looks good. I want the size to be 450x130.

Avatar: Just put Kyuubi Naruto in the avatar somewhere. The size I would like it to be is 130x100.

 (the small words at the bottom would be annoying so please edit those out.) 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Aug 24, 2006)

I also have a request for either Oceanrain, Suzbot or Yoshitsune

Sig Size : You choose

Stock: retarded apple tree's leaves

Something which matches with the Stock

Text : Zen if it doesn't look very good put Jessica Alba instead

Avy : 125 X 125  same as the text for sig 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Suzie (Aug 24, 2006)

Mrs. Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> -^__^- Thank you very much!  I didn't know what minimalistic meant (^^ so I looked it up-- does that mean add something small, like a brush to it?
> 
> @Eureka-chan--
> If you don't like it, I won't be offended if you don't use it.  =/ I tried to make it more detailed but it ended up looking too crowded.  So I just kept it relatively simple.  I hope that's OK!
> ...



Thank You I love it


----------



## legendoflink3 (Aug 24, 2006)

I have a question. How do u make a short movie clip fit into ur avatar. like the one drunken master has in his. Or the one where sakura is fighting that chick in the new movie. I just wanna know how to do it myself. Could someone pm me with some instructions on how to do this.


----------



## Tuan (Aug 24, 2006)

*A REALLY BIG REQUEST FOR SUZBOT! *If you do this for me ill be your slave! =3

*Spoiler*: __ 



ok suzbot here is the thing i just found a new layout for my page on myspace but it has no bg and i was hopeing if you could make me a little bg for it. if you could ill do anything for you! well almost anything. 

*This is what the layout look like.*Click here plz


here is the stuff..
*STOCK::::.*stock 1 
*STOCK #2::::.*[CLICK HERE],


> ok i would like Kimloan pic on top of the car? maybe try to blend them together or sumin


*SIZE/COLOR::::..* say 500x500? , not too small not too big i just want so it fit just right at on the left side of the page. COLOR....YOUR PICK.
*STYLE:::..* dont really know. DO YOUR THING! 
*Text::::...*"YOUNG.VI3T"<----main text  (and) "Tuan"<----can you put that in the license plat?

THANX YOU!If you could do this for me..i will REP+ nonstop!


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 24, 2006)

Will Someone Do My Friggin Request


----------



## SMercury (Aug 24, 2006)

RLTTJM said:
			
		

> Will Someone Do My Friggin Request



I'll take it on


----------



## Shiron (Aug 24, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> Hope you like it ^^.
> 
> Next *zen* then *FA*. Might do them tomorrow though XD


 Thanks. I do. 

But where's the sig? XD


----------



## Shiron (Aug 24, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> *@ Shiron* - Oh I didn't see that. Sometimes I just scan over the post for size limitations and if I only see one for an avatar I think that's all they want. Adding you to the list for tomorrow^^.


Oh, okay then.


----------



## Slips (Aug 24, 2006)

Jesus Suzbot thats incredable :amazed

One of the best sigs I've seen shall wear with pride 

Cred and rep coming your way


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 24, 2006)

--reposting--thanx in advance


			
				Mansewerz said:
			
		

> could i get this avatar
> 
> picture:
> color: the ones that go along with this theme
> ...


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Aug 24, 2006)

^ I don't think they're gonna be able to make something with that image, I think it's a really bad image. D:

Yay~ I finally got enough posts to request! =D

Just a sig would be fine. 
Image: 
Colors: anything that would flow your boat.
Text: DeathGigas
Size of Sig: 300x115

And that's it.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## SMercury (Aug 24, 2006)

I hope these are ok:

 or


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 24, 2006)

Byakuya sig pls for Suzbot.


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 24, 2006)

Reposting this, thanks in advance:

I would like to request an Itachi x Ino avvie and sig please...

The pictures I want in my sig and avvie are:
this Hinata fanart
this Hinata fanart
this Hinata fanart

Size: avatar is 125 x 125, sig is 500 x 120
Colours: shades of pink and purple
Text: "Enchantingmarshie18" on both avatar and sig..."Kunoichis are Better than Akatsukis" on the sig


----------



## Samurai Man (Aug 24, 2006)

Samurai11 said:
			
		

> *AVATAR* Request
> 
> Stock: this Hinata fanart
> Text: Samurai Man
> ...


just reposting


----------



## NastyNas (Aug 24, 2006)

Can someone do mine i waited for 2-3 weeks---------------


if RLTTJM can do it might atleast try


----------



## az0r (Aug 25, 2006)

Sig And Ava Request For Yoshitsune ^^

Stock: <insert Deidara picture here...  SWT;;>

Theme: Could i get rounded borders ^^ and could his "thumbs up" be coming out of the sig

Text:  Kakashi Gaiden  コピー忍者のカカシ


reps and as always credit ^^


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 25, 2006)

Hmm..if it's ok, I'd like to help in doing some of the sigs [[I read in the 1st post that everybody's allowed to help in making sigs a long as they know how to]].

I'll be doing *enchantingmarshie's* ^^

Edit//




Is that ok?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 25, 2006)

Captain_Pip said:
			
		

> I would like this request to be done by Suzbot, yoshi (or Oceanrain if he's back yet).
> 
> Stock: <insert Deidara picture here...  SWT;;>
> Text: Team 7, and add C.Pip somewhere..
> ...



Reposting..and umm Yoshi or Suzbot if you're there, can you tell me if 1st stock is good to work with? I'm really not sure... Anyways keep up the good work


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 25, 2006)

Captain_Pip said:
			
		

> Reposting..and umm Yoshi or Suzbot if you're there, can you tell me if 1st stock is good to work with? I'm really not sure... Anyways keep up the good work



Yeah the first stock is good, dunno 'bout second >.>


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 25, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> Yeah the first stock is good, dunno 'bout second >.>



Are you talking about the 1st stock as in Team 7 or the Samus pics? Well, thanks for helping me out.


----------



## Sexta Espada (Aug 25, 2006)

I would be very thankful if someone made me an avatar.
I would like someone to make an avatar of of Sasuke doing a katon, but with black flames.
Size:125x125
Colors: accurate colors on everything, according to what the scene is, black/purple flames.
I would like ShadowKaton written at the top.

Thank you for your time and effort.


----------



## Tuan (Aug 25, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> I just treat this as a wallpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMFG! I LOVE IT SUZBOT! 
i really like how you did the japn words in the bg!!!!!!!!! and i love the color everything is perfect! lol when i saw half of the wallpaper my heart stop for a sec XDD no joke. THANX AGAIN!  
REP+REP+REP+REP+REP+REP+REP+CRED+CRED+CRED+

I LOVE YOU! HAHAHA

Edit::

god damn it i have to give other rep before i give you rep again! >__<


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 25, 2006)

when am i coming up?


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 25, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> Lol glad you like it =D^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG! GOD LIKE!!!!!! THANX1!!!!!!!1 REPPP!!!


----------



## Shiron (Aug 25, 2006)

Mansewerz said:
			
		

> when am i coming up?


 Your stock was too small/was bad quality. Please find a better one if you can, following what Suzbot said here:
[Kuroneko] Zero_No_Tsukaima_08_MQ


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 25, 2006)

ok this is a reguest for yoshitsune if ya cant use the pic i will give another one

Stock:XD
Colors:Blue and white
Text:Lobomon then put under it or something howling laser or something
Size:400 x 150


----------



## l Itachi l (Aug 25, 2006)

if someone could create me a cool itachi sig that is big and has my name on it i will be really thankful!!


----------



## Shiron (Aug 25, 2006)

Kakashi Shadow Ninja said:
			
		

> if someone could create me a cool itachi sig that is big and has my name on it i will be really thankful!!


 Sorry, you need at least 30 posts before you can make a request. Come back when you have enough. ^^


----------



## Suzie (Aug 25, 2006)

Request for Suzbot or anyone who will do this.

Stock: 

Theme: somewhat like my avvie plz
Avvie Size: 500 x 200
Text: Itachi Uchiha <3, Eureka-Chan


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 25, 2006)

hey Suzbot  will u make it for me? if ur not to busy


----------



## Shiron (Aug 25, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> What was your request?^
> 
> 
> Dam photobucket down for maintenance


Thanks a ton. ^^ They're great.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 25, 2006)

KibaXHinata said:
			
		

> ok this is a reguest for yoshitsune if ya cant use the pic i will give another one
> 
> Stock:*link*
> Colors:Blue and white
> ...



this is it i will cred + rep u if u can make it


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 25, 2006)

Ciao said:
			
		

> Hmm..if it's ok, I'd like to help in doing some of the sigs [[I read in the 1st post that everybody's allowed to help in making sigs a long as they know how to]].
> 
> I'll be doing *enchantingmarshie's* ^^
> 
> ...



OMG!!!! THAT'S SO COOL!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!
*HUGGLES*


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 25, 2006)

well i couldnt find any so can u make one with this same colors and size different pic and text

ok the text:Garurumon adn under it put Howling blaster
stock:*link*

can ya make this instead?


----------



## l Itachi l (Aug 25, 2006)

Shiron said:
			
		

> Sorry, you need at least 30 posts before you can make a request. Come back when you have enough. ^^



hey dude i have 31 try counting next time lol.


----------



## l Itachi l (Aug 25, 2006)

And btw back to my original post can someone make me a cool itachi sig with my name on it?. if so plz pm with it tyvm!!


----------



## Red (Aug 25, 2006)

Oi whats happened to magnesuim????


----------



## Shiron (Aug 25, 2006)

Kakashi Shadow Ninja said:
			
		

> hey dude i have 31 try counting next time lol.


 When I posted that, you didn't. You have since gotten enough posts, though.

And please provide a stock (image) that you want them to use to make you a sig. They can't do much without one (also, make sure it's a good enough one for them to make you one from by following Suzbot's post here).


----------



## l Itachi l (Aug 25, 2006)

ok how about this i would like it to be twice as big as my other itachi sig with a red aura background and to also only have itachi in the sig noone else.
i would like my name to be put on it and if so u can animate it like make his eyes go around in a circle like kakshis did when he faced zabuza with his sharingan.
if u need anymore info on the sig reply here or in my own thread.


----------



## Samurai Man (Aug 25, 2006)

Samurai11 said:
			
		

> AVATAR Request
> 
> Stock: *link*
> Text: Samurai Man
> ...


re posting


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 25, 2006)

oh its good me like^^


----------



## l Itachi l (Aug 25, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> *No spamming please!*
> 
> Delete all of your spam.
> 
> ...



ok i will....


----------



## escamoh (Aug 25, 2006)

I have an ava and sig request for Yoshitsune or Suzbot^^

*Signature*
Stock: 
Text: esca and Fire Fist Ace
Style/Size: I'll leave this up to you^^

*Avatar*
Stock: same as sig
Text: esca
Style/Size: same style as sig and for the size can I get a 125x125 and 150x150 since I'll be a senior member next month


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 25, 2006)

my request since the old one had a bad pic

vision: the three best players of SA Spurs on an avatar.
picture:
colors: the colors of the pic
text:Never Stop Believing!
size:125x125
theme:San Antonio spurs


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 25, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> *@Sanada* - I know you've been waiting a long time for your request. I think I've told you twice that your images don't work though. If you re-upload them and post your request I'll be happy to do it straight away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol you're not into mecha...  oh well, you should try getting into it someday  anyways, thnx for the sig IT'S SMEXY!  

*reps and creds Suzbot


----------



## Yosha (Aug 25, 2006)

sig for whoever in the shop wants to take a crack at it....

Stock:

text:Vi Veri Veniversum Vivus Vici

and the rest is up to you...


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 26, 2006)

Hmm..I'll do Shield of Achilles' if you guys don't mind

Edit//
*Shield of Achille's Request*


I hope that's ok. *C+R*


----------



## Chopper (Aug 26, 2006)

I would like to make another request. 

*Sig:*
Stock: 
Text: .PhoeniX ; Nami
Other: If it could be sort of a cool summer colors, that'd be great! 

*Avatar:*
Stock: Same as above
Text: .PhoeniX ; Nami
Other: If it could be in a cool style, no matter what shape would be nice. Same with the colors.


Thanks!!

If Oceanrain or Ciao could make it, that'd be great.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Aug 26, 2006)

First request 0_0
Hope I get this right...

*Sig:*
Stock:
Text:anBU_YuFFie;"....Nani?"
Other:Any colors that match best would be fine,its pretty big and plain,I hope its good to work with,and any shape is fine with me.

*Avvy:*
Stock: Same as Signature.
Text:anBU_YuFFie
Other:However you do the sig,I'd like the Avvy to be the same way ^^

Woevers willing on making it,thanks in advance!

I hope this is okay O_O;


----------



## Chopper (Aug 26, 2006)

Yay! Thanks Ciao. And if the style could be somewhat similar to those you make that'd be great.


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 26, 2006)

.PhoeniX said:
			
		

> I would like to make another request.
> 
> *Sig:*
> Stock:
> ...







Is that ok? >.>


----------



## Chopper (Aug 26, 2006)

Yay. It's awesome.


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 26, 2006)

anBU_YuFFie said:
			
		

> First request 0_0
> Hope I get this right...
> 
> *Sig:*
> ...



lol. So, it's your first time to request, eh? 

Fear not! lol. You got everything right except that you forgot to put your desired size for the sig&ava. Alright, enough of this. Let's get down to bussiness:




I hope that's fine


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Aug 26, 2006)

8D
Sankyuu!
It's awesome!


----------



## Glaciale (Aug 26, 2006)

Konnichi-wa guys! I hope this isn't too soon to request a second signature!

*Stock:*Click Here (I hope this is OK)
*Size:*400X130
*Colours:*Blues, whites, blacks, very much like the colours already in the picture
*Composure:*I want most of the girls head and hair in the sig and I want her like on the very right side of the sig, so you can see her hair trailing in the sig (if it didnt make sense, then just say ^^)
*Text:*'Glaciale' in writing and a colour that you think will match with the sig

Thank you in advance


----------



## Samurai Man (Aug 26, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> Hope you like^^


i love it!!!!!!!!!!! reps!!!


----------



## l Itachi l (Aug 26, 2006)

Stock:
size:400X130
text:my name
colors and black


----------



## Red (Aug 26, 2006)

sig and avy request to suzbot....
stock..:
theme:conventional wisdom (with kanji of wisdom)
colours:Anything you deem fit
size:anything for a sig and avy
Thanks in advance


----------



## Heroin (Aug 26, 2006)

yes, I whould like a new avy & sig plz 

​
Text:anyway you want but, I want it to say (I thought I had Freinds)
Back ground and color: any way you want it....

thanks


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 26, 2006)

k everyone, my laptop, the one with all ymy photoshop stuff, broke down, so i won't be able to take requests for a while. D: so if i accepted ur request b4, i cant do it anymore, at least not now, so i suggest u post it again. so until i fix my laptop, farewell for now!


----------



## Sexta Espada (Aug 26, 2006)

Nevermind, I got one.


----------



## ~ShuriKEN~ (Aug 26, 2006)

Can I have a 'Kingdom Hearts' Sig? Probably, You don't this but I really Like it


----------



## shannonsu (Aug 26, 2006)

Monkbunk, you need to provide the stock for your image or else we can't make it. You should also tell us what size you want it, what colors we should use, what it should say, etc.


----------



## SMercury (Aug 26, 2006)

Sexy Pervert said:
			
		

> yes, I whould like a new avy & sig plz
> 
> 
> Text:anyway you want but, I want it to say (I thought I had Freinds)
> ...




I'll do yours, but next time, please post a link to the stock instead of the actual stock itself; it'll save on loading time.


----------



## az0r (Aug 26, 2006)

> Copy.Nin Sig And Ava Request For Yoshitsune ^^
> 
> Stock: source
> 
> ...



reposting ^^


----------



## SMercury (Aug 27, 2006)

Sexy Pervert said:
			
		

> yes, I whould like a new avy & sig plz
> 
> 
> Text:anyway you want but, I want it to say (I thought I had Freinds)
> ...




Here you go:


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 27, 2006)

I have a request. Something new this time. I need a sig for a gift so I came here. 

*Stock:* source
*Size:* 400 x 150
*Colors: *Whatever works
*Text: *Lizzy Loveless
*Style: *Whatever works
*Avy?: *No thanks


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Aug 27, 2006)

DeathGigas said:
			
		

> ^ I don't think they're gonna be able to make something with that image, I think it's a really bad image. D:
> 
> Yay~ I finally got enough posts to request! =D
> 
> ...



Reposting~


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 27, 2006)

I'll do *KyuubiNaruto's* and *DeathGigas'*

Edit//
*KyuubiNaruto's--*


*DeathGigas'--*


Siggggggyyyyys 

_*C+R*_ xDD


----------



## Yosha (Aug 27, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> Hmm..I'll do Shield of Achilles' if you guys don't mind
> 
> Edit//
> *Shield of Achille's Request*
> ...



thanx but maybe someone else can do it like suzbot, I have not had her do me a sig in awhile, but I rep you anyways.


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 27, 2006)

Mansewerz said:
			
		

> my request since the old one had a bad pic
> 
> vision: the three best players of SA Spurs on an avatar.
> picture:
> ...


reposting, anyone can do this request. plz and thanx


----------



## Jason (Aug 27, 2006)

Sektor said:
			
		

> Stock:
> Avatar Size: 150x150 and 100x100
> Sig Size: Doesnt matter, not too big though
> Text: Sektor
> ...



Reposting and can either Yoshitsune or Suzbot make it? Thanks in advance


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Aug 27, 2006)

Do any of u guys use the gimp cause if u do i need help


----------



## az0r (Aug 27, 2006)

> Copy.Nin Sig And Ava Request For Yoshitsune ^^
> 
> Stock: Link removed
> 
> ...




hey suzbot is it ok if i redirect this request to you
^^ if your too busy then i can wait


----------



## l Itachi l (Aug 27, 2006)

l Itachi l said:
			
		

> Stock:
> size:400X130
> text:my name
> colors: blue and black



Reposting!Pleese someone take a look?.!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 27, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> I'll do *KyuubiNaruto's* and *DeathGigas'*
> 
> Edit//
> *KyuubiNaruto's--*
> ...



Wow that's amazing, thanks for the sig!!!!! I just repped you. 

Btw, how did you learn to make these sigs? Did you use a tutorial and then you eventually got this good?


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 27, 2006)

hey um i think i have gotten enough posts to request again so here it is if i can! oh and if avaible suzbot i wnat suzbot to make it^^

Size:400 x 150
Stock:Wilt chamberlain timeline, you can see in what year (1962) that he scored 100 points
Text:sleeping Peacfully or something u feel would be goo
Colors: i say like blue or green or purple or something like that


----------



## Azurite (Aug 27, 2006)

Uh... just wondering itz been a week does that mean i can request an avatar? 

I'll EDIT this post if i could.


----------



## shannonsu (Aug 27, 2006)

^ If it's been a week then yes, you can request again.  ^^

And, also...

HAPPY 100TH PAGE GUYS!


----------



## Azurite (Aug 27, 2006)

awww...i have to wait 3 more days then


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Aug 27, 2006)

I have gotten about 32 posts more since my last request,so that means I can request again,correct?

If not then I'll just leave my request and re-post it when I'm aloud to post a request.
*
Sig:*
Stock:
Text:"Yoruichi","Soldier."
Size:400x135 (same as my current sig.)
Other:Add whichever colors that'll make it look best.

*Avvy:*
Stock:
Text:"Yoruichi","[Silver.Gamer]" 
Size:125x125
Other:I'd like the Avvy to feature her face,also,could you add colors so it'll match the scheme/colors of the Signature

Thanks in advance ^^

If it's okay,could Zaki do it?
If not,then anyone's fine.
Oh,and on the text,I dont want the quotation marks,just did that to seperate them.


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Aug 27, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> I'll do *KyuubiNaruto's* and *DeathGigas'*
> 
> Edit//
> *KyuubiNaruto's--*
> ...



Oh wow, it's beautiful, thank you~


----------



## Aman (Aug 27, 2006)

Have a request for Suzbot or Yoshitsune, otherwise if anyone else has a very good idea and want to do it go for it.

Anyways, I'd like a OP theme, obviously. Sig and ava.


Size: Whatever looks good
Colors: Whatever works for the artist.
Text: ''Aman'' somewhere is the only thing that needs to be there. If anything like ''One Piece'' or ''The Mugiwara crew'' fits put it in otherwise leave it.  
Avy: 150x150, on this one you can just anyone of the six faces or something else that's uber that you thought of, doesn't really matter as long as it's nice. ^^

Thanks, and I hope I included enough info. ^^


----------



## escamoh (Aug 27, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> Hope you like ^^
> 
> Next is *icha-icha*


omg Suzbot thanks so much 

I love the sig and ava!!


----------



## l Itachi l (Aug 27, 2006)

l Itachi l said:
			
		

> Stock:
> size:400X130
> text:my name
> colors: blue and black



Reposting(again)!!!!!!!Waiting on sig


----------



## chauronity (Aug 27, 2006)

l Itachi l said:
			
		

> Reposting!Pleese someone take a look?.!



The picture is bad, impossible to work with already finished signature.


----------



## chauronity (Aug 27, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> k everyone, my laptop, the one with all ymy photoshop stuff, broke down, so i won't be able to take requests for a while. D: so if i accepted ur request b4, i cant do it anymore, at least not now, so i suggest u post it again. so until i fix my laptop, farewell for now!



Okies. 

Take all the time you need and come back when you want.


----------



## l Itachi l (Aug 27, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> The picture is bad, impossible to work with already finished signature.



Fine if u wanna be that way be that way.
I will just find someone else.


----------



## chauronity (Aug 27, 2006)

l Itachi l said:
			
		

> Fine if u wanna be that way be that way.
> I will just find someone else.



Well. You shouldnt just toss my opinion aside, cos i'm a veteran gfx artist .. and with my experience i just know when a stock (= the raw picture) is impossible to work with. 

First of all, the size of the picture is too small (both the dimensions and the size itself). 
Secondly, so many effects are already used, so the sig wouldnt look much different at all... or else it'd look really bad.  
And thirdly, it's a question of morale... you just dont touch someone elses work. Or do you edit Mona Lisa by your will - no you paint your OWN monalisas ... 

So what i suggest is to use the DeviantART for a few minutes, write down "Itachi Uchiha" to search bar and pick one interesting pic. 
(btw, it has that pic that you want your sig to be based to as well.) 




If this cant be done for some reason, dont whine that way. 

-oceanrain, the owner of this shop-


----------



## Elven Ninja (Aug 27, 2006)

hey um, i see that magnesium isnt working here anymore.  if you guys need some help, i could do some requests.  i have lots of time to kill... 

yeah if you want to see some of my works just tell me


----------



## Sogeking (Aug 27, 2006)

ok.
I'd like a siggy and an avatar using:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed



Upper body w/the gun
400x150 and 125x125 if you please.
Colors: Don't really care
Text: Deadly Beauty, bottom right corner in cursivy-type font. Sorta like the title in the picture.
Thanks y'all.


----------



## Azurite (Aug 27, 2006)

can i help around here?


----------



## chauronity (Aug 27, 2006)

Elven Ninja said:
			
		

> hey um, i see that magnesium isnt working here anymore.  if you guys need some help, i could do some requests.  i have lots of time to kill...
> 
> yeah if you want to see some of my works just tell me



No need.

Youre in - welcome ^^ 
Feel free to start making the request anytime you want


----------



## Azurite (Aug 27, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> No need.
> 
> Youre in - welcome ^^
> Feel free to start making the request anytime you want


thanks!(^^)


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Aug 27, 2006)

Ryubaka said:
			
		

> ok.
> I'd like a siggy and an avatar using:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well, I asked Oceanrain if I could take in some requests and he said it's okay, so I'll make this one. o:


----------



## Tiger_lili (Aug 27, 2006)

I have a request, can you, Oceanrain do this one? -plz-

Here is the image:


size: 350x115
Colors: whatever coordinates with the actual image is fine.  
Text: Invincible

I guess that's it.


----------



## SMercury (Aug 27, 2006)

anBU_YuFFie said:
			
		

> I have gotten about 32 posts more since my last request,so that means I can request again,correct?
> 
> If not then I'll just leave my request and re-post it when I'm aloud to post a request.
> *
> ...




I'll do it, if that's all right with you


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 27, 2006)

KibaXHinata said:
			
		

> hey um i think i have gotten enough posts to request again so here it is if i can! oh and if avaible suzbot i wnat suzbot to make it^^
> 
> Size:400 x 150
> Stock:Sky Lounge Garden
> ...




hey in stead of suzbot will someone else do it plz?????????????????


----------



## Azurite (Aug 27, 2006)

KibaXHinata said:
			
		

> hey in stead of suzbot will someone else do it plz?????????????????


i could do it for you ^^


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 27, 2006)

oh would u oh thank so much


----------



## Yosha (Aug 27, 2006)

Orihime_WorldWonder said:
			
		

> thanks!(^^)



He was talking to elven ninja, but im sure he would love to take you.

*Please turn of your sigs ppl*


----------



## Azurite (Aug 27, 2006)

so, oceanrain didnt say i could help?


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Aug 27, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> I'll do it, if that's all right with you


Yea its fine ^^


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 27, 2006)

Form: Avatar
Image:  or  or  or -whatever you find best ^^
Text: Waffletime! in a cursive font on the bottom right corner (white, black, or jade green- if you find that another color fits, that's fine too ^^)
Size: 125x125
Comments: A faded white or yellow background with some cool effects

Anyone can make it ^^ oceanrain, suzbot, or deathgigas ^^Thank you so much!


----------



## Azurite (Aug 27, 2006)

KibaXHinata said:
			
		

> oh would u oh thank so much


i hope this is what you were looking for: i suck dont i?


----------



## NastyNas (Aug 27, 2006)

*OKay Fix pics everything all set*

Respoting

okay i refixed all the links and it all works and if it dont i just dont know then

。This is what i want to be done: Pic 1 on the Right then pic 2 on the left
and then pic 3 somewhere on the sig and then pic 4 in the middle


。The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:

Sky Lounge Garden (1)

Sky Lounge Garden (2)

Sky Lounge Garden (3)

Sky Lounge Garden (4)

。The Color/Colors I want in my sig are:Red and Black Basicly Bulls Colors

。The Size I want is:400x150

。I Want the text in my sig to readhicago Bulls

Ben Gordon AKA Gentle Ben


----------



## Azurite (Aug 27, 2006)

^
|    your 1st pic doesnt work


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 27, 2006)

yo....sig request...

Size: Typical sig size.....except only use the character's heads plz
Stock: 
Text: Renton x Eureka going down in between them in bold, simple letters
Text color: White with a blue border
Sig theme: all.....fluffy and junk
Sig Border: Kinda like a dissolved obrder...u know what i mean?



plz and thanks in advanced, i can finally rep and will once i can get on my lappy again!


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Aug 27, 2006)

DeathGigas said:
			
		

> Well, I asked Oceanrain if I could take in some requests and he said it's okay, so I'll make this one. o:



Alright, done with the sig


I'll get started on the avy in a sec. 

Edit; Here's the avatar.



Thank you izanagi for teaching me how to make this border~! <33


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't care who takes my request, as long as it can be done.


			
				Mansewerz said:
			
		

> my request since the old one had a bad pic
> 
> vision: the three best players of SA Spurs on an avatar.
> picture:
> ...


----------



## Red (Aug 27, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> Hope you like ^^.


 
OMG!!!  thank you reps and cred


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Aug 28, 2006)

Waffletime! said:
			
		

> Form: Avatar
> Image:  or  or  or -whatever you find best ^^
> Text: Waffletime! in a cursive font on the bottom right corner (white, black, or jade green- if you find that another color fits, that's fine too ^^)
> Size: 125x125
> ...




I'll take yours. 

Edit;


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 28, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Wow that's amazing, thanks for the sig!!!!! I just repped you.
> 
> Btw, how did you learn to make these sigs? Did you use a tutorial and then you eventually got this good?



I just read some _various _and _random_ tutorials and I didn't understand the tutorials I just read -.-

So, I experimented with Photoshop 7 [[accordingly to what the tutorial said]] and found out how to use the textures on making graphics. Then eventually, I figured out how to make 'em look nicer and then VOSH, I make siggys.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Aug 28, 2006)

Wait wait,on my sig where I asked it to say [Golden.Warrior] or whatever,could I have [Silver.Gamer] ????
Sorry if this inconvinences anyone ><


----------



## SMercury (Aug 28, 2006)

*anBU_YuFFie*







It's a good thing my post was right after yours 

EDIT: They should be a bit brighter


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Aug 28, 2006)

Sankyuu!! <333
Reps and credit!

But if its not too much trouble...could it be a bit lighter,because the icons under it stick out,I still want it dark,just not that dark...eh heh...


----------



## Elven Ninja (Aug 28, 2006)

White Abyss said:
			
		

> yo....sig request...
> 
> Size: Typical sig size.....except only use the character's heads plz
> Stock:
> ...



ill take this

well, this was my interpretation of a dissolved border



if you want it like a regular border just tell me.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 28, 2006)

Requesting a sig+avy. 


*Spoiler*: _stock_ 



Link to the last one




*Avy*
*size:* 150x150
can I get one for each (both) girl, please? ^^

*Sig*
*size:* any size that'll be able to show both characters fully (not too big a size though)
*colors:* hmmm, any soft and light.
*text 1:* Holding on to my Innocence...
*text 2:* Linali Lee (in small text anywhere appropriate)


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll do *Linali Lee's* request.


----------



## Glaciale (Aug 28, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> Hope you like^^
> 
> Next *Copy nin*



I love it  thats awesome, thank you muchly  *reps*


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Aug 28, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> I edited my post above. I hope they are a little brighter



Thats awesome,thanks!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 28, 2006)

lordmacintoshii said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> Hope the sig request is still going on since I barely made the required number of post. I'd like to have three insanest anime characters on my sig.  The characters are Makotos Shishio, Gauron (Full Metal Panic) and Aion (Chrno Crusade). I don't mind the color as along as the sig looks villainish (for lack of a better word). My pictures aren't exactly menacing but hope they'd be ok.
> Thx and I'll be around for any questions.
> 
> ...



You need 30 posts to request. Just post some more and come back later.


----------



## Aman (Aug 28, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Have a request for Suzbot or Yoshitsune, otherwise if anyone else has a very good idea and want to do it go for it.
> 
> Anyways, I'd like a OP theme, obviously. Sig and ava.
> 
> ...


Reposting.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 28, 2006)

I want *resizing *of these Avy's (4) from 125x125 to 150x150. I don't have photoshop so I can't resize without destroying the quality. This request can go to anyone with a program that can resize without losing the quality.


----------



## Azurite (Aug 28, 2006)

JB008 said:
			
		

> I want *resizing *of these Avy's (4) from 125x125 to 150x150. I don't have photoshop so I can't resize without destroying the quality. This request can go to anyone with a program that can resize without losing the quality.


uhh..... try to ask the ppl that made those avys.


----------



## chauronity (Aug 28, 2006)

@JB008



Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Tried to keep em looking decent :/


----------



## lordmacintoshii (Aug 28, 2006)

Captain_Pip said:
			
		

> You need 30 posts to request. Just post some more and come back later.


Alright then, do I request again after making the required post?


----------



## Kyuubi! Naruto (Aug 28, 2006)

sig & avatar request 

stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 








avatar:150x150
sig:400x120
text:Kyuubi! Naruto

thanks


----------



## Lightning (Aug 28, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Have a request for Suzbot or Yoshitsune, otherwise if anyone else has a very good idea and want to do it go for it.
> 
> Anyways, I'd like a OP theme, obviously. Sig and ava.
> 
> ...


@aman
i decided to give it a shot, you didnt say anything about having the whole crew in the sig so i just put in the guy on the very right. its ok if you dont like it or if its not what you wanted. if you like it, ill make an avatar for it too .


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 28, 2006)

lordmacintoshii said:
			
		

> Alright then, do I request again after making the required post?



yea I guess. Just copy and paste what you had requested after making 30 posts and delete your other post.


----------



## SMercury (Aug 28, 2006)

Kyuubi! Naruto said:
			
		

> sig & avatar request
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...




I'll start on it


----------



## Heroin (Aug 28, 2006)

thanks smercury i'll rep and credit...


----------



## Aman (Aug 28, 2006)

byakugansan said:
			
		

> @aman
> i decided to give it a shot, you didnt say anything about having the whole crew in the sig so i just put in the guy on the very right. its ok if you dont like it or if its not what you wanted. if you like it, ill make an avatar for it too .


Wow, I love it! Put another character on the avatar and it will be perfect! 

I don't think I'll be able to see it until tommorow though, but the sig's awesome! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Lightning (Aug 28, 2006)

will do, starting it now. any paticular character choice?


----------



## lordmacintoshii (Aug 28, 2006)

The prodigal son returns. Ok, I'm just posting from previous post after deletion.
Hello all,
Hope the sig request is still going on since I barely made the required number of post. I'd like to have three insanest anime characters on my sig.  The characters are Makotos Shishio, Gauron (Full Metal Panic) and Aion (Chrno Crusade). I don't mind the color as along as the sig looks villainish (for lack of a better word). My pictures aren't exactly menacing but hope they'd be ok.
Thx and I'll be around for any questions.




Got two pic of Makoto though and the quote "In this world, only the strongest survive." "If you are strong you live, and if you are weak you die - the absolute truth of this world"
thx


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 28, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> @JB008
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thnx a lot Ocearian 

Couldn't be better.  Reps


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Aug 28, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> @JB008
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that's really good. o_o 

I'll take yours, lordmacintoshii. But I might not be able to fit all of those stocks in one sig. Is there any specific size you want the sig to be?



			
				Linali Lee said:
			
		

> Requesting a sig+avy.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _stock_
> ...


I don't think anyone's made yours, so I'll get started on yours.


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 28, 2006)

vision: the three best players of SA Spurs on an avatar.
picture:
colors: the colors of the pic
text:Never Stop Believing!
size:125x125
theme: San Antonio Spurs

reposting in case it was lost, anyone can do my request.


----------



## Lightning (Aug 28, 2006)

Mansewerz said:
			
		

> vision: the three best players of SA Spurs on an avatar.
> picture:
> colors: the colors of the pic
> text:Never Stop Believing!
> ...



ill take it on, it'll be done soon 

BTW @AMAN, hope you like it


----------



## lordmacintoshii (Aug 28, 2006)

How do we pick up the sig after completion. PM??


----------



## SMercury (Aug 28, 2006)

DeathGigas said:
			
		

> Wow, that's really good. o_o
> 
> I don't think anyone's made yours, so I'll get started on yours.



I think Zaki/Ciao is doing that one. Linali Lee got her name changed to that one


----------



## Lightning (Aug 28, 2006)

@ Mansewerz, next time dont post the same request in two places


----------



## White Abyss (Aug 28, 2006)

Elven Ninja said:
			
		

> ill take this
> 
> well, this was my interpretation of a dissolved border
> 
> ...


This is great


ty


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Aug 28, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> I think Zaki/Ciao is doing that one. Linali Lee got her name changed to that one



Ahh, I see. Thank you for telling me!


----------



## Caile (Aug 28, 2006)

I'd like to request a Avatar and Signature .. Done by anyone

Stock:  --- 
The Color/Colors I want in my sig are: Black/Dark Red
The Size I want is: Default Size for Signature .. 125x125 For avatar ( Could you do a 150x150 as well? If it isn't too much work >_< )
I Want the text in my sig to read: Signature : Distant Memory Avatar : Shadow


----------



## Lightning (Aug 28, 2006)

??st?nt.?h?d?W said:
			
		

> I'd like to request a Avatar and Signature .. Done by anyone
> 
> Stock:  ---
> The Color/Colors I want in my sig are: Black/Dark Red
> ...



ill take it. ill try to finish it in a couple days


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 28, 2006)

EDIT: It looks great, there is just a problem, i requested a 125x125 avatar and that is 150x150. so , i kinda need that fixed. thanx for the help.


----------



## SMercury (Aug 29, 2006)

*Kyuubi! Naruto*







I made both 125x125 and 150x150 avatars b/c I don't think u can use a 150x150 yet.

Hope u like them


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Aug 29, 2006)

Sig and Avy request for Suzbot....



I want the avy 125x125 of course, and the color to be anything that matches with the pic, and I want my text to be my user-name.......

ill rep and cred of course


----------



## Lightning (Aug 29, 2006)

@mansewerz

EDIT: sorry bout the size prob, anways here ya go


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 29, 2006)

EDIT///

*Linila Lee's Request*




Sorry if it took long =/


Cred+Rep? xD


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 29, 2006)

Hello, I have a sig+avy request for Oceanrain.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Sig*
Stock: Pic
Size: 400x125
Colours: Bright colors would be nice
Text: "Scuba-Kiba" and if possible, "Kiba" in Japanese

*Avatar*
Stock: Same as the sig
Size: 125x125
Colours: Bright colors
Text: Same as the sig

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lightning (Aug 29, 2006)

@Distant Shadow
I hope you like em 


heres the new one, i like this one better than the old one IMO 


heres the old one too, just for reference


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 29, 2006)

Zukuru said:
			
		

> I have a request for either oceanrain,suzbot or yoshitsune.(Whichever is available)
> 
> Stockic
> 
> ...


Just reposting my request.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Aug 29, 2006)

I know your probably sick of me by now,and I just got a new Avvy and Sig set,but I wanna get a brighter set and set it to a different theme.
I also met the criteria to make another request.
If so,could byakugansan take my request?

*Sig:*
Stock:
Text:"Hero","Innocence"
Size:439x120
Other:I'd like it to be light colors,the same colors in the original picture,but not like...blinding light.Just,normal light ^^;

*Avvy:*
Stock: Same as the sig.
Text:"Hero","[Silver.Gamer]"
Size:125x125
Other: Same color scheme as the sig ^^

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mannequin (Aug 29, 2006)

Sig and Avy Request

Sig
Stock:
Size:410x130
Text:"Mannequin"
Text2:"Where would you like to fall?"

Avy
Stock: Same as sig
Size:125x125
Text:"Mannequin"


Thanks


----------



## Shadowfox (Aug 29, 2006)

I requested on page 89 a while back. It was never done, but I didn't repost since you guys seemed so busy.

So instead, I'll just make a new request, hopefully this one won't be overlooked.

*Spoiler*: __ 





Sig done with yellow or pink tones.

Text: Warm Embrace

Size:400x125


----------



## Caile (Aug 29, 2006)

byakugansan said:
			
		

> @Distant Shadow
> I hope you like em
> 
> 
> ...



The only problem is that in the second ('Old version') one .. the border is only rounded on one tip and that the right border is a bit wierd? 1 pixel apart I think. Thanks  Reps They look great


----------



## Aman (Aug 29, 2006)

byakugansan said:
			
		

> ill take it on, it'll be done soon
> 
> BTW @AMAN, hope you like it


Thanks a lot, I love them! Reps.


----------



## Kyuubi! Naruto (Aug 29, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *Kyuubi! Naruto*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you so much! i love it!
(reps for you!)


----------



## SMercury (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll take *Mannequin* & *Shadowfox*


----------



## Kaminari (Aug 29, 2006)

I would like to request a *signature*:

* Stock:

* 
*
Size:* Something you think would fit
* Colors:* Different green colors and something like a red flame burning in the background
* Text:* "*Yondaime Hokage*" in roman letters and kanji

Thanks!


----------



## Sasori (Aug 29, 2006)

*Avy + Sig Request*

*Sig*

Stock: here

Text: Sasori (in Kanji)

Colour/Theme: White, keeping with the theme of the stock.

Other: If possible get most of her hair section. Priority for the hair is the head, and the tips of the hair. ie. doing a split thingy with the endings of the hair next to her hair. lol if or if u can't den js do ur own ting xD

*Avy*

Stock: Same as above.

Text: Same as above

Colour/Theme: Same as above.

Other:
 Focus on the head/face.

*****************

Thank you in advanced for whoever takes on this request. As most of you know i have high expectations, but i kno you lot are the best xD


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Aug 29, 2006)

anBU_YuFFie said:
			
		

> I know your probably sick of me by now,and I just got a new Avvy and Sig set,but I wanna get a brighter set and set it to a different theme.
> I also met the criteria to make another request.
> If so,could byakugansan take my request?
> 
> ...




Just re-posting in case it was overlooked since it was on another page ^^


----------



## Lightning (Aug 29, 2006)

anBU_YuFFie said:
			
		

> I know your probably sick of me by now,and I just got a new Avvy and Sig set,but I wanna get a brighter set and set it to a different theme.
> I also met the criteria to make another request.
> If so,could byakugansan take my request?
> 
> ...



yea im on it


----------



## Yosha (Aug 29, 2006)

SIG Avvy request for suzbot, yoshi or Ocean(tell me if any of them are working or not)

*Avvy Stock: *

*Size:* 125x125 & 150x150
*Text:*none
*color:* none I like it the way it is, unless you have something that will look good.

*Sig Stock:* 
*Size:* whatever works for you
*Text:* From going to and fro in the earth, and from walking up and down in it...
*color:* I like the stock but If something looks good to you go ahead and do it.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 29, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> EDIT///
> 
> *Linila Lee's Request*
> 
> ...



Thanks soooooooo much. 

/repped ^^


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Aug 29, 2006)

Divine Neji said:
			
		

> I would like to request a *signature*:
> 
> * Stock:
> 
> ...



I'll make yours.


----------



## Tiger_lili (Aug 29, 2006)

Tiger_lili said:
			
		

> I have a request, can you, Oceanrain do this one? -plz-
> 
> Here is the image:
> 
> ...


Reposting.


----------



## Lightning (Aug 29, 2006)

anBU_YuFFie said:
			
		

> I know your probably sick of me by now,and I just got a new Avvy and Sig set,but I wanna get a brighter set and set it to a different theme.
> I also met the criteria to make another request.
> If so,could byakugansan take my request?
> 
> ...



here ya go. hope you like em!


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Aug 29, 2006)

thats AWESOME!
If it's not too much of a bother,could you show his face a bit more,on the Avvy and Sig? ^^;
If not then its fine,I'll still use it. ^^


----------



## Lightning (Aug 29, 2006)

i was only able to do it on the sig cuz it would've been too complicated with the avy. anyways here ya go


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh,okay,thats fine ^^
They're awesome,thanks so much!
*reps*


----------



## Yosha (Aug 29, 2006)

Byakugansan, You can take a crack at it if you like....


----------



## Lightning (Aug 29, 2006)

haha ok ill try, but with the avy, it seems like you just want the stock exactly how it is in the form of an avy, is that what you want?


----------



## Yosha (Aug 29, 2006)

Somewhat Yes unless you have somthing that you can make it look better, such as editing the pic...Pretty much just make it look bad ass.


----------



## Lightning (Aug 29, 2006)

@shield
it was definetly too flat so i made it more badass, btw, sig coming soon



also heres the 125x125 version


----------



## SMercury (Aug 29, 2006)

*Shadowfox*



Hope you like it ^_^


----------



## Yosha (Aug 29, 2006)

byakugansan said:
			
		

> @shield
> it was definetly too flat so i made it more badass, btw, sig coming soon
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm....can you put "morning star" in there by a chance?

other than that it looks beautiful so far...


----------



## Shadowfox (Aug 29, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *Shadowfox*
> 
> Hope you like it ^_^



It's stunning. Simply stunning. 

Reps and creds. All the good stuff. <3


----------



## Lightning (Aug 29, 2006)

@shield
here it is 125x125


heres the 150x150 version


----------



## Yosha (Aug 29, 2006)

Ah F-ing beautiful, reps and Idk when you get the sig done but Im going to be so I will pick it up tomorrow if you get it done tonight


----------



## Lightning (Aug 29, 2006)

ok ill try


----------



## Yosha (Aug 29, 2006)

take your time...


----------



## Lightning (Aug 29, 2006)

haha thanks.


----------



## SMercury (Aug 30, 2006)

*Mannequin*

Hot off the press!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 30, 2006)

Hello! Another avy and sig request for Suzbot, Yoshi, or anybody! (Apparently there are some new artists here XD)

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Oro punched him and was still fine.



If 1st stock is bad to use..

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oro punched him and was still fine.



^use only the left side with the pic
Text: Rip Van Winkle
Avy size: as long as it fits in my avatar (I'm not senior member =/)
Sig size: 370 x 145 or w/e you think XD

Thanks! will cred + rep yah!


----------



## Tuan (Aug 30, 2006)

i have a question, 

is suzbot still working here or is he talking a brake?

and yes i'm going to delete this later.


----------



## Tuan (Aug 30, 2006)

Suzbot said:
			
		

> I've been a bit busy irl for the past few days but I'll return in full strength tomorrow and do all the sigs aimed at me ^_^




awsome ^_^ if your not too busy tomorrow can you add me to your list?  

do whatever you want with this one ^^
*Stock:::.*click here,<---- took me half hour to pick it out XD
*Text::::.* "Hatake Kakashi"  and my name on it plz  



*Avy:::.*click here
*Text::.* F.A 
*Size::.*150x150 and 125x125

Thanx you very much ^^​


----------



## Taki (Aug 30, 2006)

For ocearain, Yosh, Suzbot, or SMercury.

Banner: Chouji
Size: 380x100 and 360x120
Theme: A relaxing white and green theme.
Text: Either 'Rain' or 'Taki'. And under it 'Butterfly of Konoha" in smaller letters with random tiny font under it.
Add a white boarder or whatever one you think would be cool  

Avi: Most of the avi his face, and bottom text (think Devine Neji's avi)
Size: 125x125
Theme: Same as banner.
Text: Butterfly
            Chouji (Chouji starting a couple of letters later on the bottom)

Effect: How about a small section of his face in the bottom right.

RRC will be provided. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shizor (Aug 30, 2006)

This request is for the more elite signature makers I've seen here. (Suzbot, Yoshitune, Oceanrain, etc. Basically if you're good, please take this request!)

Size: Somewhere around 380x110

Stock: Uzumaki Naruto

Colors: Orange/Black (Preferred), Yellow/Black or Yellow/Orange

Text: Just "Shizor" will suffice, maybe something along thge lines of "What're you looking at?" or "What the fuck're you looking at?"

I don't really have any other ideas of what I'd like, but from the amazing signatures I've seen on these forums I'm sure it will be great.

Thanks!


----------



## Mannequin (Aug 30, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *Mannequin*
> 
> Hot off the press!




Thanks SMercury


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 30, 2006)

hello im pretty sure i have gotten 30 more posts at first i wasnt planing on reqeusting again but i juss decided to lol if he/she is avalible could DeathGigas do it? plz

stockzumaki Naruto
colors:dont matter
size:400 x 150
text:Kiba
and feel free to add anything else u want


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Aug 30, 2006)

Divine Neji said:
			
		

> I would like to request a *signature*:
> 
> * Stock:
> 
> ...



Well, I couldn't find out how to add Kanji in my computer so I didn't add it, and I had the slightest clue when you said roman, so I just did it how I could. I'm sorry if I couldn't live up to your expectations, and sorry I took forever. xD; I had to dificulties with my computer. -.-


----------



## SMercury (Aug 30, 2006)

Rain said:
			
		

> For ocearain, Yosh, Suzbot, or SMercury.
> 
> Banner: Chouji
> Size: 380x100 and 360x120
> ...



I take it on! Don't want to put more on any of the others' plates


----------



## Taki (Aug 30, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> I take it on! Don't want to put more on any of the others' plates


Thank you very much!

Now Im assured Ill get only the best  

Edit: Here'sthe examplt Im talking about


----------



## Azurite (Aug 30, 2006)

Requesting an Orihime avy and sig

Image:Your choice.....
Colors:Your choice
Avy:125X125
Sig:340X150
Text for both: Orihime,World Wonder
Theme:Happy/moody

I would like Smercury or OceanRain to do this plz!^^


----------



## Taki (Aug 30, 2006)

I know that SMercury takes alot of request from n00bs that dont provide stock. But please, follow the rules. One suggestion is to lay out a couple of images and let them pick.


----------



## Pyroneko 28 (Aug 30, 2006)

Avatar and sig request for anyone:

Stock: Link removed (I hope this is okay)

Avatar Size: 125x125
Text: 'Pyroneko'
Colors: Some shades of blue and green

Sig Size: 380x120
Text: 'Rin' and 'Pyroneko' somewhere
Colors: same as avatar


----------



## Azurite (Aug 30, 2006)

Rain said:
			
		

> I know that SMercury takes alot of request from n00bs that dont provide stock. But please, follow the rules. One suggestion is to lay out a couple of images and let them pick.


 i cant find a stock itz very late


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Aug 30, 2006)

Pyroneko 28 said:
			
		

> Avatar and sig request for anyone:
> 
> Stock:  (I hope this is okay)
> 
> ...



I'll take yours. And thank you SMercury for being such great help! 

Oh and a quick reminder, can you guys please turn off your signatures before posting in this request thread, for people that don't know how to do it, all you do is click here before posting:


----------



## Azurite (Aug 30, 2006)

uhhh...... reposting anyone could do the sig and avy plz!


----------



## Pyroneko 28 (Aug 30, 2006)

DeathGigas said:
			
		

> I'll take yours. And thank you SMercury for being such great help!
> 
> Oh and a quick reminder, can you guys please turn off your signatures before posting in this request thread, for people that don't know how to do it, all you do is click here before posting:


 Thank you so much  

I'll make sure to give rep and cred when you're done


----------



## Tuan (Aug 30, 2006)

Orihime_WorldWonder said:
			
		

> uhhh...... reposting anyone could do the sig and avy plz!



shut up! just effing wait! you didnt give them a stock now your rushing them. jsut wait and someone well do it for you


----------



## Roy (Aug 31, 2006)

Roy said:
			
		

> im pretty sure it's been a week already >_> sig request for Yoshi or Suzbot    stockText: Chrono TriggerOther: could u put all 3 characters in the sig the Robo Crono and Frog Sizeever would look good​


re-re posting i'm not sure if anyone has done mine havent been on NF for a few days so just making sure


----------



## Kaminari (Aug 31, 2006)

DeathGigas said:
			
		

> Well, I couldn't find out how to add Kanji in my computer so I didn't add it, and I had the slightest clue when you said roman, so I just did it how I could. I'm sorry if I couldn't live up to your expectations, and sorry I took forever. xD; I had to dificulties with my computer. -.-



Nah, it's okay. It is really good, thanks for your effort.


----------



## Gambitz (Aug 31, 2006)

Sig/Avy Request for byakugansan or Suzbot...or anybody else who's available

*Avy Stock*


*Siggy Stock*


Or 



Or both...

*The Picture/Pictures I want in my avy and sig are:* .The ones i posted above...siggy rounded boarders please...

*The Color/Colors I want in my avy and sig are:* anything you want 

*The Size I want is:* avy 150 x 150 with a border and the siggy 400 x 150...

*The Theme I want is:* Akatsuki theme please

*I Want the text in my sig to Read:* Drunken Master on the siggy and on the avy Drunken Master or DM ...

So when ever you have time to spare would you be able to do my request please...


----------



## Lightning (Aug 31, 2006)

Drunken Master said:
			
		

> Sig/Avy Request for byakugansan or Suzbot...or anybody else who's available
> 
> *Avy Stock*
> 
> ...



ill take it


----------



## Gambitz (Aug 31, 2006)

^ thanks...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 31, 2006)

Zukuru said:
			
		

> I have a request for either oceanrain,suzbot or yoshitsune.(Whichever is available)
> 
> Stock:???????????? ????????[/b]
> 
> ...



I know you guys are real busy so I'll try this one more time and if not I just request something else.


----------



## Spike (Aug 31, 2006)

I have an avatar request for Suzuhiko/Suzbot.

Stock: 

I want only her head and right arm (the arm she's flipping the finger with) to be a part of the avatar.
Size: 125x125 and 150x150
Text: -
Style: I want it to be simple and quite dark. Not too much effects and that kind of stuff.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SpitFire! (Aug 31, 2006)

Signature request for anybody



size: 400 x 100
colours: what works
text: Megiddo and "avenge the memories"

thanks in advance


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 31, 2006)

Captain_Pip said:
			
		

> Hello! Another avy and sig request for Suzbot, Yoshi, or anybody! (Apparently there are some new artists here XD)
> 
> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Reposting! Keep up the good work dudes!


----------



## NastyNas (Aug 31, 2006)

It Has Been 3 weeks since i requested do you guys not like me or something :amazed i check my links everytime and they work yet no one does them and  yet you guys do someones that requested after me iam not bashing you guys or watever its called but i been waiting for awhile for a sig

Sorry if iam being to harsh

Request-

。This is what i want to be done: Pic 1 on the Right then pic 2 on the left
and then pic 3 somewhere on the sig and then pic 4 in the middle


。The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:


 (1)


 (2)


 (3)


 (4)

。The Color/Colors I want in my sig are:Red and Black Basicly Bulls Colors

。The Size I want is:400x150

。I Want the text in my sig to readhicago Bulls

Ben Gordon AKA Gentle Ben


----------



## SMercury (Aug 31, 2006)

I'll do:
*Orihime_WorldWonder*
*Yukimura Sanada*
*Captain_Pip*
*Megiddo*

Along with *Rain*'s

But I will be unavailable to fulfill requests for about a week after these (I'm moving)


----------



## Roy (Aug 31, 2006)

Roy said:
			
		

> re-re posting i'm not sure if anyone has done mine havent been on NF for a few days so just making sure


......again


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 31, 2006)

Roy said:
			
		

> ......again


 
I'll do yours if you re-post your request


----------



## Roy (Aug 31, 2006)

Roy said:
			
		

> im pretty sure it's been a week already >_> sig request for Yoshi or Suzbot    stockText: Chrono TriggerOther: could u put all 3 characters in the sig the Robo Crono and Frog Sizeever would look good​


here it is


----------



## Shizor (Aug 31, 2006)

Shizor said:
			
		

> This request is for the more elite signature makers I've seen here. (Suzbot, Yoshitune, Oceanrain, etc. Basically if you're good, please take this request!)
> 
> Size: Somewhere around 380x110
> 
> ...



Reposting, dee dum dee


----------



## Lightning (Aug 31, 2006)

@Drunken Master
hope ya like it! sig coming soon,
BTW the stock is hilarious, is it fanart?


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Aug 31, 2006)

Pyroneko 28 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much
> 
> I'll make sure to give rep and cred when you're done


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 31, 2006)

KibaXHinata said:
			
		

> hello im pretty sure i have gotten 30 more posts at first i wasnt planing on reqeusting again but i juss decided to lol if he/she is avalible could DeathGigas do it? plz
> 
> stockzumaki Naruto
> colors:dont matter
> ...




juss reposting for some reason


----------



## Pyroneko 28 (Aug 31, 2006)

DeathGigas said:
			
		

>


 It's so great :amazed 

Again, thank you so much  

Keep up the good work  :creds + reps


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 1, 2006)

Scuba-Kiba said:
			
		

> Hello, I have a sig+avy request.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Didn't know Oceanrain was taking a break, so I'm just reposting this since it got lost a few pages back. I'd be happy if anyone would care to take my request, you're all very talented anyways. Thanks in advance!


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 1, 2006)

(I had to re-do my request,something was wrong with the links)

Okay,your probably sick of my requests by now,right?
But,I keep on finding new pictures and such,stuff I like and want a signature/avvy of.(Thats the problem with doing picture searches for other people...) This will be my last request for a while ^^ Also,I'm pretty sure I met the post requirement,though I lost count.So if I didnt,I'll delete this and re-post when I get enough posts or in a week or two. ^^; I want to thank everyone for the wonerful sigs before this request.I just need to reduce the amount of pictures in my sig and want something I'll like and keep for a while ^^

Anyone can take my request,thats fine ^^

This is what i want to be done:Avatar and Signature
*Sig:*
_Stock:_


(both pictures please.)
_Colors_:Any colors that'll match,but not black or red.
_Size_:400x110
_Text_:"Alphonse","Destiny"

*Avvy:*
_Stock_: Same as the signature.
_Colors_: Same as sig.
_Size_:125x125
_Text_:"Tech-chan","Alphonse"

Please and thank you!!
I swear,last one for a good while ^^;


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 1, 2006)

Scuba-Kiba said:
			
		

> Didn't know Oceanrain was taking a break, so I'm just reposting this since it got lost a few pages back. I'd be happy if anyone would care to take my request, you're all very talented anyways. Thanks in advance!



Cred/Rep appreciated

Ava coming soon
Lighter version


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 1, 2006)

BlaZeR said:
			
		

> Cred/Rep appreciated
> 
> Ava coming soon


Amazing! Thank you so much! Rep+creds, can't wait for the Ava.

Edit - The avatar looks great, thanks again!


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 1, 2006)

Lighter version in my edited post
ava:


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 1, 2006)

I'll do *Roy's* and *KibaXHinata's*.


----------



## SMercury (Sep 1, 2006)

Ok! It took me allllll night, but I managed to do them. Please forgive me if my drowsiness and disorientation got the best of me!

*Rain*

Avi: 
Sig1: 
Sig2:


*Orihime_WonderWonder*

Avi: 
Sig: 


*Megiddo*




*Captain_Pip*

Avi: 
Sig: 


*Yukimura Sanada*




Zzzzzzzzz ..... *drool* ... zzzzzzz


----------



## TheGenius (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm new to this but i was wondering if you could make me a sig and an avatar out of this pic: 



Sig:

Dimensions - 400 x 140
Text - TheGenius - Preferrably in White, the no. 10 In japanese also preferrably in white.

Avatar:

Dimensions - 125 x 125
Try to include the same stuff from the sig in the same colurs.

I think thats it but if it isn't please let me know.


----------



## SpitFire! (Sep 1, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *Megiddo*



it's great thanks


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 1, 2006)

I'll also do *TheGenius'* along with *Yuffie's*. Request will be posted later along with the 2 other requests I'll be making.


----------



## lilymu (Sep 1, 2006)

cartoonnetwork is fun haha


----------



## Taki (Sep 1, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> Ok! It took me allllll night, but I managed to do them. Please forgive me if my drowsiness and disorientation got the best of me!
> 
> *Rain*
> 
> ...


Wow, I like the style. Thanks alot. You coulda did it this afternoon, but up all night? Wow, Thats awesome


----------



## Gambitz (Sep 1, 2006)

byakugansan said:
			
		

> @Drunken Master
> hope ya like it! sig coming soon,
> BTW the stock is hilarious, is it fanart?



I do..oh yah the stock is fanart i requested from dani at NF lol...

Oh and cant wait for that siggy...


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 1, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> Ok! It took me allllll night, but I managed to do them. Please forgive me if my drowsiness and disorientation got the best of me!
> 
> *Captain_Pip*
> 
> ...



If it's possible, can you make a little darker? I think it's too bright for my eyes XD

edits: Yosh! I got your PM, SMercury. Thnx alot!


----------



## Lightning (Sep 1, 2006)

Drunken Master said:
			
		

> I do..oh yah the stock is fanart i requested from dani at NF lol...
> 
> Oh and cant wait for that siggy...



Finished it last night. i was just waiting for you to sign on 

here you go (btw, with a stock like that, it was almost impossible to do an akatsuki theme lol)


----------



## Gambitz (Sep 1, 2006)

byakugansan said:
			
		

> Finished it last night. i was just waiting for you to sign on
> 
> here you go (btw, with a stock like that, it was almost impossible to do an akatsuki theme lol)




well i was hoping fo a akatsuki theme lol but i guess this will do thanks reps...


----------



## Lightning (Sep 1, 2006)

Drunken Master said:
			
		

> well i was hoping fo a akatsuki theme lol but i guess this will do thanks reps...



cuz i didnt finish the request completely can i get a quick sum up of an "akatsuki theme" in your opinion? im gonna give it another go


----------



## Naruko (Sep 1, 2006)

First - awesome you guys do this, thanks!

Would love to request a signature with the following elements please:

-Sasuke, one side (say left), in darkness, can color however, but keep it dark and gloomy please
-Naruto opposing side, brighter, livelier, colors (ideally both as 15ish yr olds, not as at the beginning) - Naruto's expression determined, fierce, hopeful - not unpleasent or unhappy tho
-text, top left (sasuke side, above/across him) ' To save him from Darkness...
 (or To Bring him out of Darkness... whichever you think is better)
-rest of text, bottom right (naruto side, under naruto/across him) '...is my Promise of a Lifetime.'

Can take any other artistic liberties, nuances, whatever you like, I trust y'all, and thanks!
--BTW-- I don't really have any 'stock' like I see some people posting, if this is a huge issue, please tell me and i'll delete my post til I can find some or something. Was just planning to let whomever made it use what they thought would be best. Thx again.


----------



## Gambitz (Sep 1, 2006)

byakugansan said:
			
		

> cuz i didnt finish the request completely can i get a quick sum up of an "akatsuki theme" in your opinion? im gonna give it another go



Akatsuki theme like in Akatsuki red clouds like in that other stock i posted but its hard to work with as you said so its ok you dont have to do another one i'm happy with this one...


----------



## Sasori (Sep 1, 2006)

*Suzu* i see your back and have no requests xD...

...would you like to do mine please ?

I was kinda missed out...re-posting from a few pages back.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Avy + Sig Request*

*Sig*

Stock: here

Text: Sasori (in Kanji)

Colour/Theme: White, keeping with the theme of the stock.

Other: If possible get most of her hair section. Priority for the hair is the head, and the tips of the hair. ie. doing a split thingy with the endings of the hair next to her hair. lol if or if u can't den js do ur own ting xD

*Avy*

Stock: Same as above.

Text: Same as above

Colour/Theme: Same as above.

Other:
 Focus on the head/face.

*****************

Thank you in advanced for whoever takes on this request. As most of you know i have high expectations, but i kno you lot are the best xD


----------



## Lightning (Sep 1, 2006)

Shizor said:
			
		

> This request is for the more elite signature makers I've seen here. (Suzbot, Yoshitune, Oceanrain, etc. Basically if you're good, please take this request!)
> 
> Size: Somewhere around 380x110
> 
> ...



most of the leet artists haven't been working in the studio lately so i tryed doing your request myself. I also took the liberty to make an avatar to match it incase you might want it.
so here ya go. its ok if you dont like it BTW.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Sep 1, 2006)

and whoever it was thats makeing my sig can i also get an avy i forgot to ask for one


----------



## NastyNas (Sep 1, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> Ok! It took me allllll night, but I managed to do them. Please forgive me if my drowsiness and disorientation got the best of me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx thats just how i picture it reps


----------



## Shizor (Sep 1, 2006)

byakugansan said:
			
		

> most of the leet artists haven't been working in the studio lately so i tryed doing your request myself. I also took the liberty to make an avatar to match it incase you might want it.
> so here ya go. its ok if you dont like it BTW.




Wow!

That's really awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 1, 2006)

Requesting a sig+avy combo 


*stock:* 

*avy:* [150x150] can I get one of Lucy [the blonde], Kana [the black-haired girl on the far right] and another of Natsu [rose-haired guy]. (I hope that's not too much work :sweat)

*sig size:* 400x115 (or any size that can fit all the characters ^^)

*colors:* anything bright/or similar to that in the stock
*text 1:* We are Fairy Tail
*text 2:* Linali Lee (small font)


----------



## Azurite (Sep 1, 2006)

oooooooo! i like my sig and avy!


----------



## Seany (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi =P a sig request pretty please

Stock:

Hmm with this sig, i wanted to have just the pic without it being in a box, you know just have the pic in my sig with my name next to it. I have seen people with similar sigs so i just wondered if you could make it. Well if you can't then its fine .

Well i'm not sure what size it could be now heh..

Text: Cartoon

Try your best! =D


----------



## Azurite (Sep 1, 2006)

since the rules are avy 2X a week, Image/Stock:
Size:125X125
Anybody could do this, if you could make it animated from head to chest for Sakura.
If you cant just get Sakura in the image or if you could find another stock...

Cred and Rep and it would be nice if it was animated


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 1, 2006)

*Kindly host in your own server*

*Roy--*


*KibaXHinta--*
still making yours. Will be up for a moment.

*anBU_YuFFie--*




*TheGenius--*




Next stop, *Linila Lee's* and *Cartoon's*.


----------



## Azurite (Sep 1, 2006)

Zaki you double posted.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 1, 2006)

Sankyuu!!
<3333
Mega rep for youuu!


----------



## Kaminari (Sep 1, 2006)

Okay, since you can make 2 requests a week. I would like to request another *siganature*:

Stock:
Size: About the same size as my other sigs
Color: Red and Dark
Text: Just write his name: Uchiha Itachi

Thanks


----------



## Tuan (Sep 1, 2006)

Divine Neji said:
			
		

> Okay, since you can make 2 requests a week. I would like to request another *siganature*:
> 
> Stock:
> Size: About the same size as my other sigs
> ...



i dont think you can make 2 sig a week. 
what they meant was 1 avy and 1 sig. =2


----------



## Kaminari (Sep 1, 2006)

Fall3n.AnG3L said:
			
		

> i dont think you can make 2 sig a week.
> what they meant was 1 avy and 1 sig. =2


But I've only requested 2 sigs and no avy, if you count the recent one. It shouldn't be any difference.


----------



## Lightning (Sep 1, 2006)

Divine Neji said:
			
		

> Okay, since you can make 2 requests a week. I would like to request another *siganature*:
> 
> Stock:
> Size: About the same size as my other sigs
> ...



ill take it, ill make a matching avatar too incase you want it as a set


----------



## Roy (Sep 1, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> *Kindly host in your own server*
> 
> *Roy--*
> 
> ...


thank u so much  rep+credit


----------



## Kaminari (Sep 1, 2006)

byakugansan said:
			
		

> ill take it, ill make a matching avatar too incase you want it as a set


That would be sweet, thank you so much


----------



## Lightning (Sep 1, 2006)

@divine neji
i hope you like em. here ya go!


----------



## Kaminari (Sep 1, 2006)

byakugansan said:
			
		

> @divine neji
> i hope you like em. here ya go!



Wow, fast. Awesome job you did , their incredible .
Rep and credit will go to you of course, thanks.


----------



## Lightning (Sep 1, 2006)

Divine Neji said:
			
		

> Wow, fast. Awesome job you did , their incredible .
> Rep and credit will go to you of course, thanks.



haha thanks, glad you like em!


----------



## Azurite (Sep 1, 2006)

Orihime_WorldWonder said:
			
		

> since the rules are avy 2X a week, Image/Stock:
> Size:125X125
> Anybody could do this, if you could make it animated from head to chest for Sakura.
> If you cant just get Sakura in the image or if you could find another stock...
> ...


re-posting


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 2, 2006)

*Please turn off your Signatures*
It takes time loading this pictures in your sig -.-

*KibaXHinata*
I didn't use the pic you provided. It was hard to work with -.- But nonetheless, I made your request, only with different pictures. I hope it's ok and you don't mind. It's ok if you don't use, btw.

*Spoiler*: _Sig&Ava_ 










*Linila Lee*


*Spoiler*: _Pick one avatar_ 





Click 

Click 

Click 

I had a hard time figuring out who Natsu was. Sorry if it's not what you expected >.>




*Cartoon*
Did you mean the border? And you wanted no border in your sig?



Hope ya guys like it xD


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 2, 2006)

I guess I'll do yours, *OWW*.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Sep 2, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> *Please turn off your Signatures*
> It takes time loading this pictures in your sig -.-
> 
> *KibaXHinata*
> ...



oh me likes much i will definitly use


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 2, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> Hope ya guys like it xD



Thanks so much again Zaki. No worries about the avys, they're great. 

/rep 

EDIT: bah I have to spread some more rep around before I can rep you again >_<


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 2, 2006)

*@ OWW*


The thought of adding a border around the ava came into my mind but..well..I didn't put a border xDD I hope that's ok. If you don't mind, can you tell me where you get your cool tech brushes? [PM me] It's ok if you don't 

*@ Linila*
lol. No prob xDD


----------



## TheGenius (Sep 2, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> *TheGenius--*



Thanks for the amazing avatar and sig. Reps for you!


----------



## Seany (Sep 2, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> *Cartoon*
> Did you mean the border? And you wanted no border in your sig?
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm i kinda wanted it like copy ninjas new sig from above. Where the pic isn't inside a border. Would it be possible to change it at all? 
If not its fine, i'll take it


----------



## Azurite (Sep 2, 2006)

cred and rep Zaki!!!!!!!


----------



## Spike (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm re-posting from some pages back because I've made some updates to my request.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I have two avatar requests for Suzuhiko/Suzbot. If you don't have the time to do two just do one, the one you feel like.

Avatar #1.

Stock: Tokyo Anime Fair 2006 
I want only her head and right arm (the arm she's flipping the finger with) to be a part of the avatar.
Size: 125x125 and 150x150
Text: -
Style: I want it to be simple and quite light. Not too much effects and that kind of stuff.

Avatar #2

Stock:  
Size: 125x125 and 150x150
Text: -
Style: I want it to match the colours and theme of the stock. I also want the focus to be from his hands and up.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tuan (Sep 2, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Next is Tajutsu Matser, Alreadii



thanx man..rep+cred


----------



## Leraine (Sep 2, 2006)

Requesting a new theme ^___^



*Spoiler*: _Request_ 




*Stock:* 

_*Sig*_ (130 x 420)

*Text:* Come on! 

*Colour/Theme:* keeping with the theme of the stock.

*Other:* Head 

_______________________________

_*Avy*_ (125 x 125)

*Stock:* Same as above.

*Text:* Malte

*Colour/Theme:* Same as above.

*Other:* Head + lips






Thank you in advance ^_________^ <3


----------



## chauronity (Sep 2, 2006)

( no, i'm not completely back yet, so dont direct any requests to me alone. 

But feel free to read one helluva great manga *points at sig*  )



			
				Kiwi said:
			
		

> Requesting a new theme ^___^


----------



## Sasori (Sep 2, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> All done


OH FUCKING FUCK DAT IS SUM NANG SHIT 

Suzu what does the jap characters say in the avy xD?

Thank you btw =)

(p.s. Shrooms just uploaded this avy for me...so i mite have to wait a lil longer b4 using these ones...sorwii Suz >__< )


----------



## Tuan (Sep 2, 2006)

Hiruko said:
			
		

> Suzu what does the jap characters say in the avy xD?



"I'm Gay"  trust me i'm japanese


----------



## Sasori (Sep 2, 2006)

Suzu !!!

xD


----------



## l Itachi l (Sep 2, 2006)

Alright cani get a Luffy avatar from one piece?
Background
Stock:your choice
Colors:white and blue
no required text becuz it is only a avatar
If you cant get a stock make it kinda like my luffy sig.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 2, 2006)

sig + avy request for anyone


*Type:* sig
*Stock:* 
*Stock:* something like this sorta  x It doesn't have to be exactly like this, I just don't want the regular rectangle size sig this time.... if you get what I mean.... 

*Type:* avy
*Stock:* 
*Stock:* same as sig
*Size:* 150x150


----------



## Azure-kun (Sep 2, 2006)

*sup Air, tis acid...*

I need this done in about the ASAP

   so I'll make my details sort....

*Type: *Avatar
*Pic for avatar*:
*style: *I require a Black & red Backround, Very wavy somwething that Makes the Picture feel "Blended" Yet "Distict" all at once. & yes I also would like a White Boarder for the Avy

*Side note:* I would like the name "acid" to run down the far left side of the Picture (where naruto's cloak is at) & I want the Word In Bold red.....

                                     . . . .Please & Thank U from yours trully


----------



## Naruko (Sep 2, 2006)

Would like to request sig pretty please:
Featuring: Naruto and Sasuke
Stock: 
          (wanted to get something you can work with so linked to my        photobucket, couple of each in there I hope some are useable).
Colors: Sasuke/his side dark, gloomy
          Naruto/his side brighter, livelier
Text: (sasuke side) To bring him out of darkness...
        (naruto side) ...is my promise of a lifetime.

Thanks in advance


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 2, 2006)

acid said:
			
		

> I need this done in about the ASAP
> 
> so I'll make my details sort....
> 
> ...



rep /cred appreciated if use


----------



## Mojim (Sep 2, 2006)

Request avy for Suz/Suzbot/Suzuhiko ^^

Here's the pic:

*Spoiler*: __ 




-size 125 x 125 and 150 x 150 please =)
-Style,colors or whatever up to you ^^
-Text my name azim86

Thanks in advance


----------



## Azure-kun (Sep 2, 2006)

BlaZeR said:
			
		

> rep /cred appreciated if use


 
   Fuck yah!

  Woot_ness & Pwnzor!!!!

  thanx man!


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 3, 2006)

I'll do *ViolentlyHappy's* and *Cynycyl's*.


----------



## Spike (Sep 3, 2006)

I absolutely love them Suzu!

One thing though, do you mind removing "bulten"? That would be great.

Other than that they look totally amazing. Thank you.


----------



## TheGenius (Sep 3, 2006)

Could you please make me a sig and an avatar out of this image:



Sig:

Dimensions - 400 x 140
Text - TheGenius - In white please.
Other- Try not to include the writing that says the last Quincy please.

Avatar:

Dimensions - 125 x 125
Try to include the same stuff from the sig in the same colours please.

I think that's it but if it isn't please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Cero (Sep 3, 2006)

_*+**|**Disgaea Sig + Avy Request**|**+*_

_For Suzu, oceanrain, or Yoshi this time ^^ Or Anyone Willing _

_*Signature Size:* *Whichever size you wish*_
_*Avatar Size:* *150x150
(It will not be used immediatly)*_
_*Text:* *Are You Ready? RagingNinja*_
_*Stock:*_

_*Other:* *Nothing else, thanks in advance It means alot *_


----------



## Spike (Sep 3, 2006)

Thank you very much Suzu!


----------



## Shirou-chan (Sep 3, 2006)

Avatar Request!

Size 125x125
Stock:Kakashi from Zabuza fight or Kakashi from Zabuza fight
Text: The Devil Is A Twin


----------



## Roy (Sep 3, 2006)

cool then I guess i got a *sig* request for u  
*Spoiler*: _STOCK_ 



​


 text:Roysize: I really like the stock so can u make one of those big sigsother: can u put their logos in their but put them like the superman logo vs batman logo like that let them be next to each other but it has to have a vs between them ​


----------



## Yosha (Sep 3, 2006)

Sig & ava for Suzu, Ocean or Yoshi

Stock: 

*Avvy*
Size: 125x125 & 150x150
Color: w/e works for you
text: none

*Sig*
Size: your choice
color: your choice
text: "Will you be eating that cake?" or whatever works for you....


----------



## ZarakiLee (Sep 3, 2006)

can someone make a sig and avy using zaraki kenpachi and rock lee.  the size for the avy is 150X150 and the sig 450X450. and could the person write something along the lines of despite the limitations they are still very strong. the color i prefer to be green or black. thanks


----------



## Mojim (Sep 4, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> I did something very weird and paintbrush-like with this. I hope you like it XD


Suz I love you 
 It's very nice and I love it so much


----------



## inumike (Sep 4, 2006)

can i get an avatar and sig of naruto demon form from the third movie or anime


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 4, 2006)

@ ZarakiLee and inumike
You need to provide a stock so that someone would make your request. Also check the form on how to request on the first page. Unless you won't do that or won't provide a stock/image, no one would do your request.


----------



## chubby (Sep 4, 2006)

this request is for anyone I guess 

I would like a sig of Jin using this stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 








and could you write "a lone wolf" somewhere on the sig?

btw, I posted the same pic on purpose in case one of them was too LQ or something

and for the avy, I was wondering if you could make it using this pic:

and could you just put the name "Jin" on the avy please?


----------



## inumike (Sep 4, 2006)

okay i want a sig and avy of this pic
sizes up to you

can you put my username on the avy and sig


----------



## Roy (Sep 4, 2006)

what about mine? >_>


----------



## Zeig (Sep 4, 2006)

Roy said:
			
		

> what about mine? >_>


 
Be patient roy. He will get to you in good time.  
"Never rush perfection."


----------



## Misa (Sep 4, 2006)

Could someone please make a louise signature?

I wan a motion/moving one ex-what im using right now or simplier   

ok.. Sorry I was a noob to this thread but here it goes

image asbackground
:

image in front 
: (um can u make it go slower?)

text: "she can be sweet and evil" 
color-light pink and my nickname "lxn"

sig color- something light that goes with pink.. blue or whatever

size- like a normal signature would be.

There i gave enough information

pretty please


----------



## Roy (Sep 4, 2006)

Zeig said:
			
		

> Be patient roy. He will get to you in good time.
> "Never rush perfection."


no I was just asking cause I requested a sig for him and he skipped me >_> eaither that or he's already doing it so idk I was just asking


----------



## ~Shin~ (Sep 4, 2006)

Can someone please make me a sig and avy for this picture:that
Size: up to you
Color: up to you
Text: Chire Senbonzakura
Thnx in advance


----------



## Tsumi (Sep 4, 2006)

lxn said:
			
		

> Could someone please make a louise signature? from the  "Zero No Tsukaima" series, I wan a motion/moving one ex-what im using right now or simplier   I really like louise,so i want a signature of her...oh and it can have saito there I wont care  with my name
> 
> pretty please
> 
> If you cant find images pm me please, im not sure if i can post link to other forums.


sorry but you need 30 posts to request a sig also its important to provide stock...all the rules are listed in the first post 


also suzu darling I'd like to request another sig and avi from you ^__^

*Stock:* 

*Size:* avi is 150 x 150, sig is 500 x anything
*Colours:* no colour preference just not a lot of pink XD
*Text:* *"Tsumi"* on both avi and sig...*"Itachi x Sakura"* on just sig

thanks in advance!


----------



## Yosha (Sep 4, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

>



Thanx a bunch Suzu, they look great....reps and cred


----------



## chubby (Sep 4, 2006)

Taichou Urahara Kisuke said:
			
		

> sorry for spam but is weekend shop still running?


nope, Mura shut it down....if you want to request something, you can just do it here instead


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Sep 4, 2006)

um yea i no i juss got one but does anyone remeber how many posts i ahd when i got my last one?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 4, 2006)

Another avy and sig request for the great Suzuhiko! 

Avy Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed



Text (Avy): The Captain
Size: As long as it fits in my avatar (Not senior XD)

Siggy stock: 

Text (Sig): Captain Pip
Size: W/e you think is cool!

No rush for this request! Take your time b/c I'll be posting less when school starts  

And nice avy you have there Suz.. 0_0


----------



## Misa (Sep 4, 2006)

Tsumi said:
			
		

> sorry but you need 30 posts to request a sig also its important to provide stock...all the rules are listed in the first post





> Could someone please make a louise signature?
> 
> I wan a motion/moving one ex-what im using right now or simplier
> 
> ...



I already edit it and..



> you need 30 posts to request a sig



This is my 30th post ^__^ thats everything right?


----------



## Shiron (Sep 4, 2006)

Sig and ava request for Suzuhiko. 

Avatar:
Stock: different version
Size: 150x150
Colors: Your choice
Text 1: Shiron
Text 2: 植木 耕助 (Ueki Kosuke)

Sig:
Stock: Same as Avatar
Size: Your choice
Color: Same as Ava
Text 1: Same as Ava
Text 2: Same as Ava


----------



## Constantine (Sep 4, 2006)

*Sig/ava request for Suzuhiko ^_^*

stock:
text sig 1:Jiraiya,also in japenese or kanji
text sig 2:Legendary Sannin,also in japenese or kanji,and put TUK in the sig somewhere.
ava text:Jiraiya in Japenese or Kanji only
theme:hip hop(ish)
background and bg color:you choose,don't make it look gurly though (no offense to da people)
style:be creative ^_^ make it cool
sig sizetever you like
ava size:125x125
woot!go Suzuhiko!


----------



## Caile (Sep 4, 2006)

Avatar+Signature request for anyone 

Stock : different version

Text on Signature : Distant Flame
Text on Avatar : Shadow

Theme : Happy-ish .. o_O 

Sig size : default

avatar size : 125x125 and could you make a 150x150 if it isn't too hard.


----------



## TheGenius (Sep 5, 2006)

I think you may have forgotten about my request so im re-posting it here:



Sig:

Dimensions - 400 x 140
Text - TheGenius - In white please.
Other- Try not to include the writing that says the last Quincy please.

Avatar:

Dimensions - 150 x 150
Try to include the same stuff from the sig in the same colours please.

I think that's it but if it isn't please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Shirou-chan (Sep 5, 2006)

Shirou-chan said:
			
		

> Avatar Request!
> 
> Size 125x125
> Stock: or
> Text: The Devil Is A Twin




just reposting ^^


----------



## TheGenius (Sep 5, 2006)

Sorry about that, I didn't see it.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 5, 2006)

@tobiume: You need to provide the stock.Otherwise they wont do it for you.Try search with Google or search at the Fc's ^^


----------



## Naruto_Rasengan (Sep 5, 2006)

Sig & ava for Suzu, Ocean, Yoshi or DeathGigas 

Stock: Link removed

Avvy
Size: 150x150
Color: whatever works for you
text: none

Sig
Size: your choice
color: your choice
text: "Lets do this!" or whatever you feel is suitable.

Thanks in advance. I really appreciate what is being done here.


----------



## Roy (Sep 5, 2006)

here it is and in teh batman logo dont put in the tm thats there thanksBatman logo Superman logo​


----------



## chubby (Sep 5, 2006)

hey Suzu, I know I didn't originally direct my reguest at you, but seeing as the other sig-makers aren't here, I was wondering if you could do mine when you get the chance. here it is:



> I would like a sig of Jin using this stock:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Tsumi (Sep 5, 2006)

suzu I can't see the images anymore D: 

they were deleted perhaps?


----------



## Azurite (Sep 5, 2006)

Requesting for anyone

Image/Render/Stockhistmas Ino,Hianta and Sakura
Size:400X400
text at the bottom corner: Orihime_WorldWonder
Other: THANKS^^ cred and rep


----------



## Roy (Sep 5, 2006)

ooookk btw I posted the stock for the logos


----------



## Tsumi (Sep 5, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Hope you like them tsumi ^_^.
> 
> Roy - waiting for your images.
> 
> Captain pip next.


me love the signature but the avi still isn't working D: XD


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Sep 5, 2006)

^If you want, I can make it. If that's okay with you. xD Everyone wants Suzu to make them their sets, but I totally understand and I don't blame them. xD

And omg, Suzu, EXCELLENT CHOICE ON CHOSING YOUR OWN EMOTE. I've seen the bigger version, it's damn funny. [/spam]


----------



## Taki (Sep 5, 2006)

DeathGigas said:
			
		

> ^If you want, I can make it. If that's okay with you. xD Everyone wants Suzu to make them their sets, but I totally understand and I don't blame them. xD
> 
> And omg, Suzu, EXCELLENT CHOICE ON CHOSING YOUR OWN EMOTE. I've seen the bigger version, it's damn funny. [/spam]


Sure, thats how I started to pick SMercury for my sets. Ive seen youre work, youre really.

Go ahead


----------



## Misa (Sep 5, 2006)

lxn said:
			
		

> Could someone please make a louise signature?
> 
> I wan a motion/moving one ex-what im using right now or simplier
> 
> ...




I hope i dont get banned or anything ><

Is someone going to work on it? I think it may be too hard for you ,if it is I cancel it.

Please refer to this: (if you cant do the other one)

To-anyone just please and thank you.
image: 

text: "Louise" in the lower left and my name in the lower righ-color>something that goes with blue.

color- something that goes with blue ^^

size-normal size


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Sep 5, 2006)

Rain said:
			
		

> Sure, thats how I started to pick SMercury for my sets. Ive seen youre work, youre really.
> 
> Go ahead


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 6, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> sig + avy request for anyone
> 
> 
> *Type:* sig
> ...


 




 Cred+Rep xDD


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 6, 2006)

Cynycyl said:
			
		

> Would like to request sig pretty please:
> Featuring: Naruto and Sasuke
> Stock:
> (wanted to get something you can work with so linked to my photobucket, couple of each in there I hope some are useable).
> ...


 


I hope that's fine. Cred+Rep? xD


----------



## Naruko (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks a bundle Zaki, really appreciate the sig


----------



## Cero (Sep 6, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> _*+**|**Disgaea Sig + Avy Request**|**+*_
> 
> _For Suzu, oceanrain, or Yoshi this time ^^ Or Anyone Willing _
> 
> ...



Since here has been an advance of 2 pages, because of spam, i am just renewing my request so its easier to find.


----------



## Taki (Sep 6, 2006)

DeathGigas said:
			
		

>


Whoa, crazy ass font. I love it. Ill rep when I can, have to spread first.

Thanks again


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 6, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> Cred+Rep xDD




Thank you Zaki! I officially luv you!


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi!

I would like a sig please.  Please make me something nice and super dooper.  ok?

Perhaps the akatsuki memebers doing "sexy jutsu" or something?  I just want a sig that is cooler than anyone elses.  PLLLLEEEEAAAAASSEEEEE!


----------



## Shirou-chan (Sep 6, 2006)

Shirou-chan said:
			
		

> Size 125x125
> Stock: or
> Text: The Devil Is A Twin



reposting 4 the new page


----------



## FrostXian (Sep 6, 2006)

Hello lovelies, can someone take this  and pimp it a little? I want the background to be gone (so it'll take the colour of whatever forum I put it in's background) and digital looking frame that'll cover the bottom and left side of it (other sides open, so it merges with the emptiness on the side.)
Make the frame nice! 
Also you can make a freeforall work on , your choice.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roy (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks suzu  *reps+credit*


----------



## Sara (Sep 6, 2006)

Um could someone take my avatar and signature request please?

Stock (for avatar and signature): 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Colors: Um..the color in the background of the picture with black...
Size: 
Avatar: 125x125 
Signature: Anything that's not too big or small
Theme: Akatsuki clouds or just anything dark
Text: '*ClanKiller' *in any nice writing 

I will rep and credit who ever does it for me.


----------



## Azurite (Sep 6, 2006)

YOU FORGOT ME........


----------



## RLTTJM (Sep 6, 2006)

it's been over a month and my request isn't done good lord


----------



## Spike (Sep 6, 2006)

I can't believe your whinning about it! This is a free service!! They don't have to do your request if they don't want to. If you have waited a while re-post in a good manner. Being a dick won't help you at all!


----------



## Cero (Sep 6, 2006)

Renew Your Post RT, if it has been over a week or two, they might have overlooked it.

Be patient, even im waiting on mine, and its been requested 2 or 3 pages before the people being done right now, which should have meant that it would be done before anyone, but im not going to complain about it. They are doing this out of the kindess of thier hearts and taking time out of their own life to do this for us, its not upon your shoulders to complain if you requested a page ago.

And people please stop discussing about wether your requests are being done, or wrong pictures, save it for a PM to save space. If you dont do that, Alot of peoples request would be done faster because they can find it.

Sorry for the spam, just wanted to say that to put members in place.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 6, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Next *TUC*


 Thanks. ^^ Great job. C+R.

Edit: Looks like I have to spread some rep around before repping you.


----------



## chubby (Sep 6, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> @*Chubby*


thanks! they look awesome 

cred and rep for you!


----------



## Caile (Sep 6, 2006)

Distant.Shadows said:
			
		

> Avatar+Signature request for anyone
> 
> Stock :
> 
> ...



Reposting.


----------



## RLTTJM (Sep 6, 2006)

Sorry Guys For My Rudeness And Here's A Request(Forget The Other One)
Sig+Ava Request

Signature
Sig Image:

Sig Text:
Sig Size:352x150
Sig Colors: Purple,Red,Yellow,Blue

Avatar
Ava Images:

Ava Text:Rock Lee/Daisuke
Ava Size:150x150
Ava Colors:Green,Red


----------



## Azurite (Sep 6, 2006)

Orihime_WorldWonder said:
			
		

> Requesting for anyone
> 
> Image/Render/Stockhistmas Ino,Hianta and Sakura
> Size:400X400
> ...


repost


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Sep 6, 2006)

FrostXian said:
			
		

> Hello lovelies, can someone take this  and pimp it a little? I want the background to be gone (so it'll take the colour of whatever forum I put it in's background) and digital looking frame that'll cover the bottom and left side of it (other sides open, so it merges with the emptiness on the side.)
> Make the frame nice!
> Also you can make a freeforall work on , your choice.
> Thanks in advance.



I'll do yours. 

@Orihime_worldwonder, please provide images.


----------



## Caile (Sep 6, 2006)

DeathGigas , Would you mind doing mine? XD Since no one took it yet. I reposted Request above RLTTJM


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Sep 6, 2006)

FrostXian said:
			
		

> Hello lovelies, can someone take this  and pimp it a little? I want the background to be gone (so it'll take the colour of whatever forum I put it in's background) and digital looking frame that'll cover the bottom and left side of it (other sides open, so it merges with the emptiness on the side.)
> Make the frame nice!
> Also you can make a freeforall work on , your choice.
> Thanks in advance.



Is this okay? 



And sure, Distant.Shadows.


----------



## Azurite (Sep 6, 2006)

DeathGigas said:
			
		

> I'll do yours.
> 
> @Orihime_worldwonder, please provide images.


just type Sakura Christmas on photobucket and youll see all three of them. When i open up photobucket it closes on me... cred and rep when i get the sig


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Sep 6, 2006)

The Picture both ava and sig:

plz take out the words and the line bar on the picture before doing it 

Avvy
Size: 150x150
Color: keep the same
text: none

Sig
Size: your choice
color: keep the same
text: Basye Dance Master

thank u


----------



## FrostXian (Sep 6, 2006)

DeathGigas said:
			
		

> Is this okay?
> 
> 
> 
> And sure, Distant.Shadows.


Its very nice, but if it wont be a problem, can you make RMX stand up straith and his whole body visible? You seem to have bent it a bit, or it looks this way because you can't see the lower body. 
And please make it a bit less funkies, so much funkiness ^-^;
I know youre free not to do this, thanks alot anyway.


----------



## lordmacintoshii (Sep 6, 2006)

What does a guy have to do to get his signature done (lick the ground,bribery or simply suck up???). Honestly, I'll have to post my request again since it's been ignored for two weeks now. Ok, then I'll have to make the request very simple.
Hello all,
I'd like to have three insanest anime characters on my sig.  The characters are Makotos Shishio, Gauron (Full Metal Panic) and Aion (Chrno Crusade). I don't mind the color as along as the sig looks villainish (for lack of a better word). My pictures aren't exactly menacing but hope they'd be ok.
Thx and I'll be around for any questions.




Got two pic of Makoto though and the quote "In this world, only the strongest survive." "If you are strong you live, and if you are weak you die - the absolute truth of this world"
Please shorten the quotes if necessary plus you could decide to use one image (Gauron) as long as it is villanish. 
thx


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Sep 6, 2006)

Heh, sorry about that. I like sloppy stuff. ^^; And here's version of the sig, less 'funkier'.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Sep 6, 2006)

hey everyone i think i have gotten enough posts to request so here goes

Stock:this?
Size:400 x 150
Colorsever u feel would be fine
Text:Kiba Inuzuka


----------



## Constantine (Sep 6, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Is this what you meant by hip-hop? I didnt understand XD.
> 
> Next *Chubby*


AWESOME!*reps and creds*yeah thats what I meant.


----------



## Taki (Sep 6, 2006)

Orihime_WorldWonder said:
			
		

> just type Sakura Christmas on photobucket and youll see all three of them. When i open up photobucket it closes on me... cred and rep when i get the sig


You mean this ?


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Sep 6, 2006)

Distant.Shadows said:
			
		

> DeathGigas , Would you mind doing mine? XD Since no one took it yet. I reposted Request above RLTTJM


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 6, 2006)

Hello id like to request a sig using the above picture.

size whichever size looks well
design ill leave it up to you since you make 
and no text 
and thxs


----------



## Caile (Sep 6, 2006)

DeathGigas said:
			
		

>



I love Shana!!! >_<"" It looks good  .. Could you make a 125x125 Avatar too? XD I'm not a senior Member yet


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 6, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Thanks ^_^
> 
> Next *Shiron*



It's perfecto! The bg just matches his personality! I'll rep you when my repping thingy lets me tomorrow XD


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 6, 2006)

Distant.Shadows said:
			
		

> I love Shana!!! >_<"" It looks good  .. Could you make a 125x125 Avatar too? XD I'm not a senior Member yet




you can use 150x150 u have 1k post which is enough to use it now i think


----------



## Killer Bee (inactive) (Sep 6, 2006)

Please,do NOT add my name to the sig.

The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are: here
The Color/Colors I want in my sig are: Anything that matches with the image. 
The Size I want is: 315 x 120
I Want the text in my sig to read: The Promise


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Sep 6, 2006)

@Killer Bee: You don't qualify for a set from this sig shop. Please read the rules in the begining of the thread.


----------



## Shirou-chan (Sep 6, 2006)

Shirou-chan said:
			
		

> Size 125x125
> Stock:here or here
> Text: The Devil Is A Twin



WEEEEEEEEEE REPOSTIN' AGAIN0RZ


----------



## Killer Bee (inactive) (Sep 6, 2006)

DeathGigas said:
			
		

> @Killer Bee: You don't qualify for a set from this sig shop. Please read the rules in the begining of the thread.


Ahh,sorry.
I really don't like spamming to increase my posts.


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 7, 2006)

I'll do
*KibaXHinata's*,
*Chatulio's* and
*Shirou-Chan's*.


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 7, 2006)

^Thxs


----------



## Naruto_Rasengan (Sep 7, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Next *ragingninja* I might not finish it until tomorrow though as its 11:30 here =/.



Thanks a lot Suzu, really love it.


----------



## Tiger_lili (Sep 7, 2006)

I have a request for Deathgigas..



size: umm I dont care
Text: hmm I dont know, I'll pm it to you later
Color: whatever cordinates with the sig is fine

Thanks  *reps you*


----------



## Shirou-chan (Sep 7, 2006)

Yay thanks zaki


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 7, 2006)

Avatar:

*Height*: 150
*Width*: 140
*Stock*: 
*Text*: Sasori, the pimp
*Font*: Basic, but don't put it in the middle, put it at the bottom, and please don't write my name =)
*Editional Information*: GFX. Can I have the lighting towards his face, if not then I don't mind.


----------



## SpitFire! (Sep 7, 2006)

sig request



colours: up to you
text: Megiddo and "broken bonds"
size: you decide

thanks in advance


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Sep 7, 2006)

Tai-Jutsu Master said:
			
		

> Sig and Avy request for Suzbot or anyone else who want's to do it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont think anyone ever did my request so ill repost it, and could you PM it to me (who ever does this ) cause my computer is messing up and I dont want it to get lost in the pages


----------



## Tuan (Sep 7, 2006)

Tai-Jutsu Master said:
			
		

> dont think anyone ever did my request so ill repost it, and could you PM it to me (who ever does this ) cause my computer is messing up and I dont want it to get lost in the pages



umm suzbot already did your is all the way back in the other pages you need to go fine it


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Sep 7, 2006)

I'll get on Link's, Meggido's, and Tiger_Lili's.

@Broken Dreams, I'm not completely sure. =\


----------



## RLTTJM (Sep 7, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> As FA said I already posted yours XD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could You Make Mine Now?


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 7, 2006)

New *avvy and sig* pwease
*Sig:*
Stock:
Pron (for this picture,I only want *Alphonse* in it,the guy in the red coat on the left.)
Sizeevers best with you
Colors:Whatever is fine =] I do want some small bits of white in it though
Text:"Yuffie","Alphonse","Fate" (I kinda want my name small and hidden,but also readable,y'know ^^; )

*Avvy:*
Stock:Same
Size:125x125
Colors:Same as sig
Text:"Yuffie"


Thanks in advance =D


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Sep 7, 2006)

lxn said:
			
		

> I hope i dont get banned or anything ><
> 
> Is someone going to work on it? I think it may be too hard for you ,if it is I cancel it.
> 
> ...





@Tiger_Lili:


----------



## Misa (Sep 7, 2006)

DeathGigas said:
			
		

> @Tiger_Lili:




omg omg omg omg THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Sep 7, 2006)

/s.link said:
			
		

> Avatar:
> 
> *Height*: 150
> *Width*: 140
> ...


----------



## Tuan (Sep 7, 2006)

a real life request for suzbot if he is busy than anybody can do it.

stock: Thunder Angels
maintext: "Trish"  
other text: "Tuan"<---put it anywhre in the sig
other text again: Fall3n Angel<----in kanji plz
other stuff: up to you  

no avy this time


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Sep 7, 2006)

broken_dreams_93 said:
			
		

> okay than can i delete my request and make a new one? i'll delete my previous request posts.
> (i'll delete this post too when my question is answered)



Sure. 

Fallen, I believe Suzu's a gal. 

And Megiddo's is coming up.


----------



## Tiger_lili (Sep 7, 2006)

DeathGigas said:
			
		

> @Tiger_Lili:




Squeee!!!!!! Tho thexy!!!!!!!!! I love the colors. Oh and thanks for adding the lyrics. LOL maybe I should help you with the sigs and icons. How many sigs/icons do you need to finish? Do you need help with the shop? :amazed


----------



## Tiger_lili (Sep 7, 2006)

ShadowKaton said:
			
		

> You could do my request?
> I cred+rep!



uhh well I haven't asked oceanrain.. You could PM it to me though.


----------



## ZarakiLee (Sep 7, 2006)

im posting my request again. hopefully someone will be able to do it using Zaraki Kenpachi and Rock Lee 

Stock:, 
Avy size: 150X150
Sig Size:450X450
Text:ZarakiLee (in the corner), Overcoming Obstacles ( across the bottom, only in sig)
Background: Black

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tuan (Sep 8, 2006)

DeathGigas said:
			
		

> Sure.
> 
> Fallen, I believe Suzu's a gal.
> 
> And Megiddo's is coming up.




i know..................not lol sorry suzbot   she never told me xD

hey death you can do mine if you like suzu have a long list


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 8, 2006)

KibaXHinata said:
			
		

> hey everyone i think i have gotten enough posts to request so here goes
> 
> Stock:the source
> Size:400 x 150
> ...





*Chatulio* next.

*@ Gigas, Suzu etc. [any person who knows how to do it can reply]*
How do you make rounded borders?  I've asked Gigas but I still couldn't get. Yeah, I'm slow >.<


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 8, 2006)

Chatulio said:
			
		

> Hello id like to request a sig using the above picture.
> 
> size whichever size looks well
> design ill leave it up to you since you make
> ...





Next, *Shirou-Chan*


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 8, 2006)

Shirou-chan said:
			
		

> WEEEEEEEEEE REPOSTIN' AGAIN0RZ





Couldn't help it. I thought it was too plain.


----------



## SpitFire! (Sep 8, 2006)

DeathGigas said:
			
		

> Sure.
> 
> Fallen, I believe Suzu's a gal.
> 
> And Megiddo's is coming up.



great work


----------



## Spike (Sep 8, 2006)

I have an avatar request for *Suzuhiko* or *DeathGigas*.

Stock: Pocket​_Monsters​_-​_Advanced​_Generation​_-​_466​_AG190​_-​_Satoshi​_VS.​_Haruka!​_Last​_Battle!![37B9534C].avi
Text: -
Size: 125x125 and 150x150
Style: As simple as possible. Not too many effects.
Color: Black and white.

If you don't want to do that stock I can change it. Just tell me.

Thank you.


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 8, 2006)

I meant height 150 width 140 >_>


----------



## Seany (Sep 8, 2006)

Avy + Sig request please =)

Stocks: For avy- 
For sig-

Sizes: avy- 150 x 150, and sig- 150 x 400

Colours: whatever looks best for avatar, and no colours for the sig please , i just want it as it is .

Text: Cartoon

Thanks!


----------



## Rori (Sep 8, 2006)

Request for *Suzuhiko* or *DeathGigas.* Just wondering, are you from SH, DG?  

Just a sig, please.

*Stock:* ~1
*-- Just of Ed please --*
*Size:*400x120
*Text:*Fullmetal Alchemist. On a Journey.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 8, 2006)

anBU_YuFFie said:
			
		

> New *avvy and sig* pwease
> *Sig:*
> Stock:
> ~1 (for this picture,I only want *Alphonse* in it,the guy in the red coat on the left.)
> ...





Argh,forgot to mention,could Suzuhiko or DeathGigas take my request? I've never recieved a request from Suzu >< Also,reposting due to the fact that there was an advancement in pages ^^; and please,take your time XD


----------



## Cero (Sep 8, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> >_<



Very Nice! Thanks ya!


----------



## SMercury (Sep 8, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Avy + Sig request please =)
> 
> Stocks: For avy-
> For sig-
> ...



I'm back! ^_^ So I'll start with yours. 

EDIT: Are you sure about the 150x400 size; that's pretty long ... I think you mean 400x150, right?


----------



## Seany (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes Cartoon on both please =)
Oops yeah, 400 x 150 please. 

Thanks!


----------



## Art of Run (Sep 8, 2006)

Sig request 

Sig:
Stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 



 (Sorry link wouldnt come out right) 



Size:150 x 400
Colours: Red and black 
Text: "Join arachnos...become more" and "PH" where ever fits


----------



## SMercury (Sep 8, 2006)

Here you are *Cartoon*:


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Sep 8, 2006)

Kaori said:
			
		

> Request for *Suzuhiko* or *DeathGigas.* Just wondering, are you from SH, DG?
> 
> Just a sig, please.
> 
> ...



StrifeHeart? Why yes I am.

And I'll get on this one.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Sep 8, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> *Chatulio* next.
> 
> *@ Gigas, Suzu etc. [any person who knows how to do it can reply]*
> How do you make rounded borders?  I've asked Gigas but I still couldn't get. Yeah, I'm slow >.<




oh thank u so much u are really good at these things cred + reps


----------



## Seany (Sep 8, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> Here you are *Cartoon*:



Awesome! thanks alot  *reps*


----------



## Tuan (Sep 8, 2006)

hey suz and  DeathGigas just repost cuz  i just added another thing hope is ok. =D 
stock: ~1
maintext: "Trish"  
other text: "Tuan"<---put it anywhre in the sig
other stuff: up to you  

(not a sig)
stock: ~1
size: make it just alittle smaller
Text: "Tuan" and a some kanji into it plz 

rep and cred when done as always


----------



## Bleach (Sep 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 







^ Pretty big pic O_o
This is what i want to be done: I want that pic on the side and like the text on the oppisite side of the picture
The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are: Its in the spoiler
The Color/Colors I want in my sig are: Black and Yellow
The Size I want is: 150x400
I Want the text in my sig to read: Wd0
Subtext: I love Cats

L0L  thanks in advance!

o and can sum1 show me how to give credit O_o


----------



## Shiron (Sep 8, 2006)

Wd0 said:
			
		

> o and can sum1 show me how to give credit O_o


 Basically, you just say "Thanks to so-and-so for the sig" in your signature.


----------



## SMercury (Sep 8, 2006)

Wd0 said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my, that is HUGE! But the bigger the better, right? (since it works in more fields than graphic design ....  ) I'll do it. 

Are you sure you want 150x400? That's very long. I think you mean 400x150, right?


----------



## Gambitz (Sep 8, 2006)

Slide show Avy request please...

Size: 150 x 150

*Stock:*


Can i have a slide show avy of Gai please and could it have 4 slides..

1st slide- Gai's Akatsuki cloud on the bottom left of his clothes...
2nd slide- Gai's second Akatsuki cloud on the right of his clothes...
3rd slide- Gai's hand...
4th slide- Gai's face...

So can someone please do my avy request please...


----------



## SMercury (Sep 8, 2006)

Here you go *Wd0*



That is a "0" at the end and not an "o." The font writes zeros that small and has a little tail at the end of o's. If that's a problem, just tell me and I'll fix it ^_^


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 8, 2006)

have an avy request. Please and thank you!

color:black and red
size:125x125
textC6


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Sep 8, 2006)

Kaori said:
			
		

> Request for *Suzuhiko* or *DeathGigas.* Just wondering, are you from SH, DG?
> 
> Just a sig, please.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yosha (Sep 8, 2006)

avvy request for Suzu, ocean, or death....

Stock: 
Size: 125x125 & 150x150

the rest is up to you....thanx in advance....


----------



## Bleach (Sep 8, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> Oh my, that is HUGE! But the bigger the better, right? (since it works in more fields than graphic design ....  ) I'll do it.
> 
> Are you sure you want 150x400? That's very long. I think you mean 400x150, right?



hehe i told u its huge and i guess the bigger the better eh?

And i guess i do mean 400x150 lol XD
oo and thanks taht sig is frigging awesome!

lol and if u think about it saying i love cats is frigging weird XD


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 8, 2006)

DemonChild6 said:
			
		

> have an avy request. Please and thank you!
> 
> color:black and red
> size:125x125
> textC6


what abot me??


----------



## Shiron (Sep 8, 2006)

@DemonChild6: Please don't post your request more than once per page. They will get to you when they get to you. Please just have patience like everyone else. The sig makers can only make so many sigs per day, and have lives outside of posting sigs, you know.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 9, 2006)

oh, really sorry.  Serously


----------



## az0r (Sep 9, 2006)

*Sig* And_ Ava_ Request for Any willing ^^

Stock: 

Text: Copy.Nin

Could it please have rounded borders for both sigs and avatar thanks alot


----------



## SMercury (Sep 9, 2006)

Pyramid Head said:
			
		

> Sig request
> 
> Sig:
> Stock:
> ...



I'll start on yours and *Drunken Master's*


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Sep 9, 2006)

Sig request for Shizuko, Yoshitsune, or Oceanrain.

Thank you in advance for whoever takes the job.

Ok, um, heres the request.

2 sigs, both identical.

Signature 1
-----
Text 1: Bankotsu the Great
Text 2: Akatsuki
Color: Red, Black, and White
Size: 400x150
Stock: Link removed

And for sig 2, can it be exactly the same as the first, except for this:
Text 1: Action Bastard
keep Text 2 and the rest please!

Once again, thank you. Can't wait to see the result!


----------



## SMercury (Sep 9, 2006)

*Pyramid Head*




*Drunken Master*




^^ I didn't do anything special; just some tinting and contrasting. I hope you wanted it simple ...


----------



## Art of Run (Sep 9, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *Pyramid Head*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REP time!!!


----------



## Suu (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey guys! Resident Tsunade-tard here posting a request, preferably to oceanrain (I love your art!), but I'm not too picky about who does it, really.

Requesting an *avatar* made from this picture:


Colours: I want it to be mainly dark colours - preferably similar colours to the ones used in the picture (red, black, pale-yellow).

Size: 150 x 150

Shape: It must be square, with rounded corners (so not a perfect square), and must be bordered (preferably a white border).

Anything else: I don't mind if it has lines through it, blotches of colour, blurring and whatnot, so long as the finished product looks ace. *If possible*, please remove the signature at the bottom right corner of the picture (if it's going to appear in the avatar) - I've tried to remove it myself, but failed miserably.
It doesn't matter if Tsunade's face isn't in the middle of the avatar, but I'd rather it be - she _is_ the focus of the picture, after all.

Reward: I shall shower you with rep for the rest of your living days (hmm, maybe not _that_ long...)!

Artists, do your thing! Please make me a beautiful avatar with *sex-appeal*!~ I'm sure I will not be let down  

Thanks in advance.

PS: It'd be cool if it didn't look like my current avatar...I'm requesting one here for a reason


----------



## chauronity (Sep 9, 2006)

DemonChild6 said:
			
		

> what abot me??


----------



## chauronity (Sep 9, 2006)

Copy.Nin said:
			
		

> *Sig* And_ Ava_ Request for Any willing ^^
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rori (Sep 9, 2006)

That's awesome.  Thankya so much.

-- Thought you were from SH, I'm Jo over there. And another thing, is it alright if I go ahead and like use this on the other forums I go aswell?


----------



## Gambitz (Sep 9, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *Pyramid Head*
> 
> *Drunken Master*
> 
> ...



It looks great just a few problems it's not 150 x 150 and there's no boarder around it either...


----------



## Heroin (Sep 9, 2006)

Some on with good skill for me plz...

I have 2 but ones going to me for my avy and one for sigy ^__^

Toph Bei Fong...

Avatar

150x150
text anyway you want but make it look good...and it whould be nice if you took of the nick...
Color:anyway you want it but nice...

I know you guys do a great job...

Sig...

size:any size but not to small....
text:anyway you like it but nice and take of the nick...and ad her name Toph Bei Fong...
color:anyway you want it but nice....
Color:


----------



## Sexta Espada (Sep 9, 2006)

Since I think Tiger_lili might have backed out, can I repost it here?
Stock:  


Avy size: 125x125
Sig size: 250(height)x550(width)
Text: RC-1207 in dark red and looking modernish,and Sev, with a bloody look
Background: black, crimson highlights
(if it's too hard, I can get another stock)

Thanks! I'll cred+rep!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 9, 2006)

Sorry if I'm bothering you, Suzuhiko , but can you resize the avy you made for me to 125 x 125? I forgot to tell you that I'm not senior member yet XD 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh wow.  I see that a lot of people have gotten excellent signatures and avatars through this.  This is an excellent set-up.  I guess I will try it since I have no talent whatsoever.

I want a 400 X 120 banner in for my signature block.

The image I want used is: Hidan
All I want is Rukia's face and her glove, the background in the picture means nothing to me.

The text that I want is:  Sode no Shirayuki   As for the font.  Like I mentioned in the beginning I don't have the visual talent.  I'm sure the graphics design expert (my name for the people that make stuff like this) have a much better idea than people like me.

The back ground I want is:  Something cold.  Something blue maybe.  Her sword has icy abilities, so I think that would work best.

Man, I feel like I was too vague with my request.  But anyone that helps me out is the shit.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 9, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> *RLTTM* - This is not a spam thread. If you want to ask him a question pm him. Please be considerate.



Thnx Suz! You're the best!  *reps yah!

edits: I'll rep you when I spread more rep around


----------



## Azurite (Sep 9, 2006)

Orihime_WorldWonder said:
			
		

> Requesting for anyone
> 
> Image/Render/Stockhistmas Ino,Hianta and Sakura
> Size:400X400
> ...


repost


----------



## Tuan (Sep 9, 2006)

thanx for the sig =D cred+repppppppppp


----------



## Sexta Espada (Sep 9, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Please read this:
> Roni is from New Zealand?
> 
> With particular reference to the first point.


Would this be better?:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Baby Namer



Sorry about it the other one being ot small.

Or, you could take Sev(the bloody one) out of this one:
*Spoiler*: __ 



link



Either way is fine with me.


----------



## nonamedkid (Sep 9, 2006)

would you be able to make me a sig?


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 9, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks oceanrain. *reps*


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 9, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

>


Yosh! > Bwahahaha! Sankyuu!!


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Sep 9, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Please read this:
> this
> 
> With particular reference to the first point.



The Tobi stock didn't look bad to me, so hey what can I say?

-----

Sig request for Shizuko, Yoshitsune, or Oceanrain.

Thank you in advance for whoever takes the job.

Ok, um, heres the request.

Signature 1
-----
Text 1: Bankotsu the Great
Text 2: Akatsuki
Color: Red, Black, and White
Size: 400x150
Stock: 
Also, please somehow pit his scythe into the sig. It's hawt!

And for sig 2, can it be exactly the same as the first, except for this:
Text 1: Action Bastard
keep Text 2 and the rest please!

Once again, thank you. Can't wait to see the result!


----------



## Sexta Espada (Sep 9, 2006)

Just a little thing, could the person who's doing it PM when it's done? Thanks.


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 9, 2006)

I would like a Tim Duncan sig


stock:
text: "Mansewerz" and "Never stop believing"
size:200x200
colors: Silver and black


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 9, 2006)

Orihime_WorldWonder said:
			
		

> Requesting for anyone
> 
> Image/Render/Stockhistmas Ino,Hianta and Sakura
> Size:400X400
> ...





			
				Orihime_WorldWonder said:
			
		

> repost


...-__-; Someone asked you for the stock,someone gave you a link to the stock,and yet you _still_ didnt provide it.Here,here's the freggin' stock -_-;


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 9, 2006)

I have returned......<.<
Was always here but I'm open for requests now~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURES!!!!*


----------



## Ippy (Sep 9, 2006)

For Yoshianyone willing....

I would like a sig of both Yoruichi and Soi Fon, and an ava of just the Soi Fon pic.

*Stock:*
*Spoiler*: _ava_ 



[/IMG]



*Color:* Blueish purplish.  Add some glow also, please.
*Size:* 150x150 for ava, and whatever you can think of for the sig.  Rounded borders if you can.
*Text:* "Taichou" in both english and japanese.

Thanks in advance! ^_^


----------



## Azurite (Sep 9, 2006)

anBU_YuFFie said:
			
		

> ...-__-; Someone asked you for the stock,someone gave you a link to the stock,and yet you _still_ didnt provide it.Here,here's the freggin' stock -_-;


that was the one i was looking for!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 9, 2006)

@flame


----------



## -{BioShock}- (Sep 9, 2006)

*Signature*

*Pictures:*
(Use just Neji in both pics)
1st Pic

*Spoiler*: __ 



Have this to the right of the signature 
Wii Chip Shipments Started About 3 Weeks Ago



2nd

*Spoiler*: __ 



Have This 1 faded behind the first pic and be bigger than the first pic
Wii Chip Shipments Started About 3 Weeks Ago




Text: "Neji Hyuga" in the bottom-left corner
*Colors:* White/Light Brown
*Size:* 400 x 170

*Avatar*

Just cut out the side with 1st Pic, make it 125x125 and put the same text you used for "Neji Hyuga" under it to the left. And don't have the bigger pic in the back thats faded.


----------



## Azurite (Sep 9, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @flame


could you do my request


----------



## SMercury (Sep 9, 2006)

~*NARUTO*~ said:
			
		

> *Signature*
> 
> *Pictures:*
> (Use just Neji in both pics)
> ...



I'll start on it!

EDIT:

Hope they're close to what you wanted:


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 9, 2006)

@Orihime_WorldWonder:Just wait,if they dont do it by like..tommorow,then repost *with* the link,also,turn off your signature,that points been made very clear a few times =/ I really oughta stop like..patrolling request forums and acting all...anal >>


----------



## Mojim (Sep 10, 2006)

> Request avy for Suz or Ocean (if his around)
> Here's the stock:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I have deleted my earlier post. (I want to make it to in just one post)
I forgot to add a sig request >_<

Request sig for *Suz* or *Yoshi* or *Ocean*
This request is kinda a challenge to one of you guys (I hope it's ok).
Here's the similar sig that I want (something like that):

*Spoiler*: __ 



page 
-This is the sig that I currently use
-It's Tonza work
-The stocks were put in one sig
-This is a reference for you guys




So here are the stocks:

*Spoiler*: __ 



page
^ *Urahara*
page
^ *Gin*
page
^ *Zangetsu*
page
^ *Ichigo*
page
^ *Renji*
page
^ *Hitsugaya*

-size 600 x 181,please! (i want it to be the same as the girls sig)
-Text each of their names to put in their own columns.
-style,theme and colours all up to you ^^
-put my name *'azim86'* whichever looks best^^

I'm not in a rush,take all the time you want.
Please PM me or tell me if you need anything or if the links are not working,ok,Alert me ^^.
I'll cred and reps to one of you guys if you willing to take my request.
Thank you in advance ^_^


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 10, 2006)

azim86 said:
			
		

> I have deleted my earlier post. (I want to make it to in just one post)
> I forgot to add a sig request >_<
> 
> Request sig for *Suz* or *Yoshi* or *Ocean*
> ...



i'll take the challenge


----------



## -{BioShock}- (Sep 10, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> I'll start on it!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Hope they're close to what you wanted:




its GREAT but if its not too much trouble, I forgot to ask before but can you make a light brown border too or no? I still like it but I just want to see what it would look like with border too.


----------



## Zeig (Sep 10, 2006)

azim86 said:
			
		

> I have deleted my earlier post. (I want to make it to in just one post)
> I forgot to add a sig request >_<
> 
> Request sig for *Suz* or *Yoshi* or *Ocean*
> ...


 Hey I thought that the request had to be under 500x 500, atleast thats what was in the rules on page 1...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 10, 2006)

Zeig said:
			
		

> Hey I thought that the request had to be under 500x 500, atleast thats what was in the rules on page 1...



you know Zeig.......
don't post unless you have a request, and sigs can be any size as long as they don't go beyond the forum limit for the signature area under your posts~

you can spoiler tag them too

TURN OFF SIGS


----------



## Zeig (Sep 10, 2006)

Lol calm down, yoshi. I was just saying, the rules man. Don't have to get angry at me. I was just applying my opnion on it. Aren't I allowed that much?


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 10, 2006)

Please,dont neg rep or flame/yell at me for this,I just felt as though it had to be done.



			
				Orihime_WorldWonder said:
			
		

> Requesting for anyone
> 
> Image/Render/Stock:
> Size:400X400
> ...



She requested a while back,and has reposted a few times.Yes,she didnt provide a stock but I did for her,I think she deserves to have her request fulfilled.Again,no neg rep or anything.

To make it clear,this is *not* my request,I just sorta skim this thread and notice a few things,and I wanted to enforce the fact that this request hadnt been filled.


----------



## Tantheman (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey could you make me a sig using this stock

(its precut)
and make it 510X530
style: abstract
text: Kobe Bryant and Lakerskb8 somewhere aswell

plus matching avatar:
80X80 please

and could yoshi do it? hes good
--------------------------------------------------

please PM it to me if you choose to do it and thank you


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Sep 10, 2006)

Can someone PM me when mine is complete? Thanks!


----------



## Spike (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm reposting with an updated stock.

I have an avatar and signature request for *Suzuhiko* or *Yoshi*. Welcome back.

*Avatar*

Stock: Link removed. I've asked for permission to use that stock.
Text: -
Size: 125x125 and 150x150
Style: As simple as possible. Not too many effects.
Colors: Black, white and grey. Although, I want the leafs to stay green.

*Signature
*

Stock: Same as above.
Text: -
Size: 450 x 120
Style: Same as above.
Colors: Same as above.


Thank you.


----------



## Wings (Sep 10, 2006)

~*NARUTO*~ said:
			
		

> its GREAT but if its not too much trouble, I forgot to ask before but can you make a light brown border too or no? I still like it but I just want to see what it would look like with border too.




for Mesury and u i just putted border around 





sry if u didnt want me to ... but im bored and sinds u didnt posted yet...



			
				bulten said:
			
		

> I'm reposting with an updated stock.
> 
> I have an avatar and signature request for *Suzuhiko* or *Yoshi*. Welcome back.
> 
> ...


I make sig to  

Takeing your Request


----------



## Spike (Sep 10, 2006)

Wings said:
			
		

> for Mesury and u i just putted border around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's very nice of you, but I want Suzu or Yoshi to do it. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Wings (Sep 10, 2006)

ow... but cant i just give it a try? im bored anyway... and what name on?


----------



## chauronity (Sep 10, 2006)

Rules have been updated. 



> 。 *Do not spam. Do not discuss.* Do not do anything else than requests, not even "could you do mine" messages.



Goes via PM 



> Signature banners in size of *less than 500x350*px and avatars under 150x150 pixels. No wallpapers, splashes, mangacolorings or other random things, they'll go to open request section in this very same subforum.



The new signature size rules have been applied, and we dont do stuff against the rules of the forums. 

WTF is this????


----------



## chauronity (Sep 10, 2006)

tobiume said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks a lot Ocean.  Looks terrific.  I am not very experienced with repping people.  I rarely do it, if it's as simple as clicking the icon on the bottom though I think I did it right.  Have a good day.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 10, 2006)

Request sig+avy (preferably Yoshi, Suzu or Chauron/ocean) 

*Stock:* Link removed

*Size:* avy - 150x150 sig - 400x120

*Color:* Anything similar to the bg colors in the stock I guess. Or anything that works. ^^

*text 1:* Aerith Gainsborough

Can I also get some rounded borders if it fits/looks good?


----------



## Wings (Sep 10, 2006)

May i please give it a try? so yes , i will edit this post l8r and post it in here


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 10, 2006)

Just reposting, thanx in advance.



			
				Mansewerz said:
			
		

> I would like a Tim Duncan sig
> 
> 
> stock:
> ...


----------



## SMercury (Sep 10, 2006)

I'll do *Mansewerz*'s and *Orihime_WorldWonder*'s

I would do *Tantheman*'s, if he/she changes the sig size (due to the new rule)


----------



## The End00 (Sep 10, 2006)

Am I allowed to request a sig?


----------



## chauronity (Sep 10, 2006)

@ The End: 

No you may not. Read the 1st post. 



			
				Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> *@Ocean* - does this mean all further conversing, aside from the requests and the sigs themselves, go through pm?



Yup. 

But, the artists (and the artists only) of this guild may speak freely. So you (suzuhiko for example) are not binded by these rules and you may post almost anything, like ask questions regarding to gfx in general (photoshop problems, resources, etc) or say it if something in the request wont do, and so on. ^^  
Think of it as a little benefit you get for working around here, lol 


The ones that request may _s t f u_, dont bother to post even if someone does against the rules. I know it's kind and all, but lets just minimize the spam, k? 
( But the other hand,  you can and should say _thank you_ thought, cos it's polite )

-oceanrain-


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 10, 2006)

@ocean
ooh nice rule changes. everyone listens to you and not my constant comments

@azn
that means your request is beyond the newly assigned limits~
meaning undoable, unless you change the specs


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Sep 10, 2006)

Konichiwa I've got an Avy and Sig request for Oceanrain.

*Spoiler*: _ Request_ 



Avy Request
Size: 125x125
Text: Shinigami
Colors: Dark Blue, Purple
Pic URL: 1. About PETA
 2. About PETA
What I want to be done: Could you please merge the 2 pics together and make the 2nd pic overlap the first one. Rounded border also please.

Sig Request
Size: 400x120
Text:"I want to protect you and your fading smile"
Colors: Anything that'll fit the sig, but please no bright colors or red (thank you!)
Pic:1. About PETA
 2. About PETA
 3. About PETA
 4. About PETA
 5. About PETA
What I want to be done: Can you please merge all those 5 pics and make it go from left to right in that same order i put them up (i know its alot but can you please), its supposed to be like how everyone tried to rescue rukia. Also for the 2,3,4 pics could you try to exclude the words please and can this sig have rounded borders as well, Thanks You!




Thank You extremely much for doing my request I highly appreciate it and of course I'll rep, credit and praise you (lol)


----------



## Yosha (Sep 10, 2006)

sig+ava request for suzu, yoshi, ocean, death....er anybody I guess

Stock: 
Avvy size: 125x125 and 150x150
text: Tuxedo Naruto
everything else is up to you including the sig...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 10, 2006)

Shield of Achilles said:
			
		

> sig+ava request for suzu, yoshi, ocean, death....er anybody I guess
> 
> Stock:
> Avvy size: 125x125 and 150x150
> ...




ooh i soo am gonna use that stock to do yours!!


----------



## yeno1378 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi, I hope that my request isn't too complicated..well, here goes..


I would like to have this image:
Kawaii!

..used as the background for this image:
Kawaii!

I would like to have the first picture of guts with him facing up, and to have the 2nd picture of guts taken and put on the lower-right corner.

Colors: I would like something that reflects the mood the berserk manga gives overall: something dark and twisted, yet with strength. I know that is extremely vague, but im not sure exactly how to explain it >< I like the flashy stuff I have seen with some of the others, like the one of Drunkenmaster in the first page of this thread.

Size: im not sure about this..Id like it to be a moderate size i guess...please forgive my ignorance of this lol ><;;;

Sig: Id like something like "The strength to perservere..." -Yeno. or anything of that type. I have a hard time nailing down my ideas, and any help on this would be extremely awesome/appreciated. I hope I did this right!! Thanks again for taking the time to do this, I wish i could repay you all somehow!!


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 10, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks sooo much Suzu


----------



## NastyNas (Sep 10, 2006)

。This is what i want to be doneic 1 on the left,pic 2 on the left,pic 3 in the middle then pic 4 on the lower left corner

。The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:

Link removed (1)

Link removed (2)

Link removed (3)

Link removed (4)

。The Color/Colors I want in my sig are:Red Blue Gold basicly Cavalier Colors

。The Size I want is:350x150

。I Want the text in my sig to read: The King 
Lebron James

Can i get rounded border

Avatar-

Size-100x100
Colors-Black,Green

Stock- Link removed


----------



## Kayo (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey guys, I would like to request a signature (450x190) and an avatar (150x150). The request goes for any of you that have some extra time 

I have 2 stocks, the first one is the base stock and the second one is the emblem I wan't to have in my signature.
*Stock*: 
1  
2  Link removed

*Colors*: A combination by some colors would be good I think, but its up to you.

*Text*: "Kayo"  &  "Straw Hat Pirates" (this one under the emblem)

I hope I didn't forget anything, well good luck and thank you!

EDIT: Just changed the name on the signature to Kayo instead of Nusaja. Because I will change my name to that.


----------



## Suzie (Sep 10, 2006)

Request:

Avvie + Sig
------------
Stock For Signature and Avatar: Link removed

Avvy size: 125 x 125
Text: Hitsu Chan

Signature Size: 400 x 200
Text: Terror of the Skies, Hitsu Chan


----------



## Tantheman (Sep 10, 2006)

Tantheman said:
			
		

> Hey could you make me a sig using this stock
> [SS-Eclipse] Kanon - Promo (XviD) [75B3CE51].avi
> (its precut)
> and make it 510X530
> ...



the size be 550X150 my appologies on the mixup, please just make it that size and ill be greatfull.. I would make it myself but you people make crazy abstract stuff I cant even think of 

something similar to this one that yoshi made


			
				Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @flame




man that looks great.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 10, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> ooh i soo am gonna use that stock to do yours!!



Heh, thanx in advance yosh...


----------



## SMercury (Sep 10, 2006)

*@ Mansewerz*




*@ Orihime_WorldWonder*




Next is *Yukimura Sanada* and then *yeno1378*


----------



## Freija (Sep 10, 2006)

type: sig
size:400x150
stock: 
text: Devil May Cry


----------



## Azurite (Sep 10, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ Mansewerz*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cred and rep! thanks!


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Sep 10, 2006)

basye said:
			
		

> The Picture both ava and sig:
> 
> plz take out the words and the line bar on the picture before doing it
> 
> ...



re-posting


----------



## inumike (Sep 10, 2006)

when can i get my sig and avy


----------



## SMercury (Sep 10, 2006)

inumike said:
			
		

> when can i get my sig and avy



Please be patient. The artists here cannot fill all the requests immediately. If it has been 30 posts / 1 wk since your original request, then just re-post it. It could've gotten caught up in a bad page and missed.


----------



## inumike (Sep 10, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> Please be patient. The artists here cannot fill all the requests immediately. If it has been 30 posts / 1 wk since your original request, then just re-post it. It could've gotten caught up in a bad page and missed.



it has been 1 wk already here i want this pic as an avy and sig and put my user name on it too please 

here is the quote



			
				inumike said:
			
		

> okay i want a sig and avy of this pic
> sizes up to you
> 
> can you put my username on the avy and sig


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Sep 10, 2006)

Guys, please turn off your sigs. .__.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 10, 2006)

@achilles







Just for the record guys, no one should post with a "turn off your sigs", "stop spamming" etc posts, but the artists. And even those should come with some kind of productive post.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 10, 2006)

thanx alot yoshi

edit:

its not letting me upload the avvy...its not a valid file


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Sep 10, 2006)

Freija said:
			
		

> type: sig
> size:400x150
> stock:
> text: Devil May Cry



I'll get on yours.


----------



## Freija (Sep 10, 2006)

GIGASTBASTID said:
			
		

> I'll get on yours.


nice, thanks mate


----------



## MG87 (Sep 11, 2006)

i reposted this for thr thrid time now and i fianlly got the right place 



PLZ make me a sig with MG87 on it. make it like dark/gothic/evil/etc..also i would love if Gaara was on it! for the size hmm 430 x 175 is a cool size

& a couple banners for my FC (The Gaara/Zabuza/Neji/Temari FC !!)

thank u


----------



## Kayo (Sep 11, 2006)

Nusaja said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I would like to request a signature (450x190) and an avatar (150x150). The request goes for any of you that have some extra time
> 
> I have 2 stocks, the first one is the base stock and the second one is the emblem I wan't to have in my signature.
> *Stock*:
> ...




Just made an edit.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 11, 2006)

nvm i dont want a sig anymore. thx anyways


----------



## Bleach (Sep 11, 2006)

*。This is what i want to be done: *
*。The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:* 
*。The Color/Colors I want in my sig are:* Black and white  or maybe off white? O_o
*。The Size I want is:* Regular? O_o o_o
*。I Want the text in my sig to read:* hmm considering my name has signs that might not be used in some text i would like either "Urahara" or u can use my name  ??Urahara?? if you can O_o i hope u can cause that would be really cool then 
。Subtext: Till Death Do Us Part    lol


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 11, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ Mansewerz*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx credit and reps


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 11, 2006)

Signature Request:

*Type*: Signature
*Height*: 120
*Width*: 400
*Stock*: 
*Type*: GFX, good pls
*Text*: Scared Link, in the corner, basic font
*Other*: Round Borders, Lighting on mugen's sword


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Sep 11, 2006)

yea i no i ahve read it i juss wanna no when it was i last requested im pretty sure i have gotten enough posts to request again so here


Stock:HERE
Colorsever u want^^
Text:Kiba
Size:400 x 150


oh and make sure u can still see his abs in it^^


----------



## Dark_Anbu (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Post*

I would like to make a request for an ava and sig please. 
Request:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sig-
Stock: 

Size: 400 X 120
Color: what ever looks best
Text: Dark Anbu 
____________________

Ava-
Stock: Daft Punk - Harder Better Faster Stronger (Neptunes Remix)

Size 125 X 125
Color: what ever looks best 
TeXt: Dark Anbu



Thank you so much who ever does it! ^_^


----------



## SMercury (Sep 11, 2006)

*@ Yukimura Sanada*






*@ yeno1378*




Next is *inumike* and *basye*

EDIT:

And *KibaXHinata* as well


----------



## NastyNas (Sep 11, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ Yukimura Sanada*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like it but can you show garnetts face on the avatar thx and reps


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 12, 2006)

I'll do *Dark_Anbu's*


----------



## Haku_12 (Sep 12, 2006)

ok then well could you get me a haku sig?


----------



## chauronity (Sep 12, 2006)

*Read the 1st post. *
Needs 30 posts, so come back later.

@KibaXHinata: 
Ask via PM. The next time i'll neg you.


----------



## chauronity (Sep 12, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> Signature Request:
> 
> *Type*: Signature
> *Height*: 120
> ...


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 12, 2006)

OMG more godness 

Cheers.


----------



## Chopper (Sep 12, 2006)

Request please. )

*Signature*

Stock: sword
Text : .PhoeniX , 魔法老師 , Mahou Sensei Neigima (or Negima)
Others : Please use the center of the stock, and would apprecciate lots if the girl and the kid's inside. ^_^

Avatar: 

Stock : Same as above
Text : 魔法老師
Others : Make it unique please!!

=]


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 12, 2006)

*Avy + Sig request for anyone* 

Siggy
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



sword



Text: Angel of Death
Size: 400 x 120
Other: Round border is good!

Avy
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



sword



Text: Dark Walter
Size: 125 x 125

I can see a great sig and avy from this XD Thanks in advance, also take your time too


----------



## Heroin (Sep 12, 2006)

I have a avy Request only avy..

OST 1

I want a 150x150 if thats the lement to the site..

Text color: anyway you want it I know you guys do good.

And can you make 100x100 for another site for me the same thing on the top but a 100x100..

thanks will rep and cred...


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 12, 2006)

@ Mercury, the Lebron request u did is Hot !!!!
*
Request for anyone, need a Sig.*

*Stock:* 

*Size:* around 450  x 200

*Text:* Letting Go...

*BG:* basically a sky blue feeling.

Cred+Rep will be given.


----------



## SMercury (Sep 12, 2006)

*@ inumike*






*basye*






*KibaXHinata*



Next is *Nusaja* and *??Urahara??*

*@ Hitsu-Chan*, *RLTTJM*, *lordmacintoshii* I don't think anyone has done/is doing yours (from almost 10 pages ago). Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 13, 2006)

I'll do *Sexy Pervert Haruko*'s &
*JB008*'s as well [with *Dark_Anbu*'s, too].


----------



## Hagen (Sep 13, 2006)

Request for anyone: Avatar
Stock:

Text: Locard    (right/above of the image with black letters ressembling blood)
Size: 125 x 125

Colors: black,dark red, red, bloody colors  and please remove those letters below the image.

I give you thanks in advance, rep+cred later.


----------



## chauronity (Sep 13, 2006)

Captain Pip said:
			
		

> *Avy + Sig request for anyone*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## chauronity (Sep 13, 2006)

.PhoeniX said:
			
		

> Request please. )
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## SMercury (Sep 13, 2006)

*@ Nusaja* 







*@ ??Urahara??*



I also made two others: the first in slightly desaturated color and the other in color. (That pic was just too beautiful to make one version  )


*Spoiler*: __ 










Next is *@ Hitsu-Chan*, *RLTTJM*, and *lordmacintoshii*


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 13, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

>



omg, they look great!! Thnx, oceanrain!  

*reps and cred yah


----------



## Mannequin (Sep 13, 2006)

Singature and Avatar Request

Signature
Stock:
Size:120x400
Text 1: Mannequin
Text 2: My foot...your face!

Avatar
Stock: Not sure if this will work but if you can his face and his hand in the avatar please.
Size: Whatever the biggest I can use is i think 125x125(if stock isnt big enough 100x100 is fine)
Text: Mannequin

Ty in advance =)


----------



## Chopper (Sep 13, 2006)

WOW!!! DDD


----------



## Bleach (Sep 13, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ Nusaja*
> 
> *@ ??Urahara??*
> 
> ...



Ooolala! thats amazing! im also glad u could do my name as it is XD lol . And yea that pic is just... amazing


----------



## Sara (Sep 13, 2006)

ClanKiller said:
			
		

> Um could someone take my avatar and signature request please?
> 
> Stock (for avatar and signature):
> 
> ...


Repost dudes!


----------



## Tantheman (Sep 13, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Tantheman said:
			
		

> Hey could you make me a sig using this stock
> here
> (its precut)
> and make it 530X120
> ...






am I able to whine hahaa, well just in case I was looked over, sorry for being  a whiner..


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 13, 2006)

Sig + Avy request for *Zaki*


Type: sig
Stock: 
Style: elegant
Text: Waiting for you


Type: avy
Stock: 
Style: elegant
Text: none
Size: 150x150


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Sep 13, 2006)

broken_dreams_93 said:
			
		

> Konichiwa I've got an Avy and Sig request for Oceanrain.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ Request_
> ...


just reposting


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Sep 13, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ inumike*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG thank u so much man u rock


----------



## inumike (Sep 13, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ inumike*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow man that is bad ass thanks


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Sep 13, 2006)

Request for Yoshi, Suz, or Ocean

Text: Bankotsu the Great
Text 2: Akatsuki
Stock 1:  (Hidan mainly, but add Kakuzu if you can make it work)
Stock 2: 
Size: 400x150
Color: Red, White, Black

Also, after you finish, can you make an identical sig, except it says _Action Bastard_ instead of _Bankotsu the Great_.

Thank you in advance, also, can whoever does the sig PM me when completed. That would be great. 

Much Love and thanks.

-BtG


----------



## Taki (Sep 13, 2006)

Request for DeathGigas, Yosh, ocean, or Suzu =)

Banner:
Size: 380x110
Theme: Depends on which pic you pick.
Text: 'Taki' and 'Twisted Alchemist' in a slighty smaller text
Boarder: A thin black one

Avi: The pic same as banner
Theme: Same
Text: 'Taki' in a brown color tone on face

Here's the options:
  (Id prefer the Shikamaru one, but If you want to use the Ed one, thats cool)


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Sep 14, 2006)

It doesn't matter to me who makes it.

Type: Signature
Size: 400 X 100
Stock: PS3 and Xfire together...
Text: My name, Senior_Superboy, and also the words "The Mugiwara Pirates"
Colors:The background to be black and red, and the text glowing yellow.
Other: In the stock, none of the cp9 members, just the strawhats.

Any questions just pm me.

If this could be done at all, I would very much appreciate it. Thank you in advance


----------



## Jotun (Sep 14, 2006)

*。This is what i want to be done:* Keep the dark/insanity theme
*。The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:* *Bang*
*。The Color/Colors I want in my sig are:* Anything that works
*。The Size I want is:* 500 x 250 or anything that works
*。I Want the text in my sig to read:* Dark Knight

I have another request pending on Yoshi, but I made it like 3 weeks ago so I was wondering if maybe ocean, Suz, or Gigas could do this one for me.

If I have to wait or something thats ok too.


----------



## Louchan (Sep 14, 2006)

*This is what I want to be done:* I want this adorable little picture to become my new avatar and signature. <3 Only the face is necessary in the avatar but I would like most of his body in the signature banner. Cute pictures need cute effects so I would like lots of white and pink in it, especially stars. Me likes stars. Maybe transparent ones too... Yeah, but all kinds of effects are nice as long as it does not go _way_ overboard.

*The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:* 

*The Color/Colors I want in my sig are:* White and pink. Maybe some light blue as well but, yeah, whatever looks nice.

*The Size I want is:* About 125x125 for the avatar. For the signature... um... long but not too tall... bannerish, you know... D;

*I Want the text in my sig to read:* 'Louchan'. Nothing else is needed.


----------



## TheGenius (Sep 14, 2006)

Could somebody please make me a sig and an avatar out of this image please.


Sig:
Dimensions - 400 x 140
Text - TheGenius
Other - Could you rub out the writing that says Hitsugaya

Avatar:
Dimensions - 120 x 120
Text - TheGenius
Other - Please make the avatar match with the sig.

I think thats it but if it isn't please let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Constantine (Sep 14, 2006)

*Request for Oceanrain ^_^*

stock:
text:IchigoxRukia(also in kanji or Japenese)
Subtext(put close to ichigo):I love You Dammit!
colors:your choice(except for purple or brown,I hate them XD)
theme: love etc
sizeever you like


----------



## Tuan (Sep 14, 2006)

request for suz <3 or ocean. which one is free


*Spoiler*: __ 




*STOCK:::. click here plz::*
*Style:::.* something new and amazing
*Size::::.* your pick
*Text:::..* "UCHIHA BROTHERS" <----in kanji plz [ add anything else if you want ^^  ]
*Other Text:::.* .Ang3l <----also in kanji plz


*[avy]*
size: 150x150 & 125x125
text: .Ang3l <---in kenji 


thanx you for who ever is doing it. rep +cred when done =D​


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 14, 2006)

Um....it think it's been more than 2 weeks...>_> if thats okay, I would like to make one more request...for anyone ^_^

Sig:

text: Your star or mine? ~Kizu
color: anything that works best
size: anything that works best

Avy:
Stock: same as sig
colors: same as sig (or maybe a little different. your choice)
size: 150x150
text: Kizu

thanks alot ^_^


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Sep 14, 2006)

Rain said:
			
		

> Request for DeathGigas, Yosh, ocean, or Suzu =)
> 
> Banner:
> Size: 380x110
> ...



I'll get on yours and Death's.



hope this is fine, didn't like how the black border looked. Avy's coming up.


----------



## Roy (Sep 14, 2006)

*sig* request for anyone willing to do it  StockText: RoySizeever looks good Other: could you add this in the sig click me ​


----------



## Naruto674 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey i have a Avatar/Sig request

I cannot get into my photobucket account for link sry :/ ,but it is the avatar that i am using now if u could change it (If you can't get to it plz tell me so i can figure out another way)


Avatar

Size: 155 x 184
Text: Naruto674 
Other: Nice contrast of an orange design and black for the backround would be cool

Sig

Same as Avatar.....just a bit longer  

Thxs a bunch whoever can make them for me, would greatly appreciate it, plus reps lol


----------



## Red (Sep 14, 2006)

Sig and avy request to suzuhiko
stock:
size:anything suitable for a sig and avy
theme:insanity
colour scheme:bloodred (blood stains)/black stains (make it messy but cool  )
text for avy (as written) :Madness.... Blindpipe
text in sig:"There is freedom in Insanity"
Thanks
note make the banner outline a little thick...
thanks...


----------



## Roy (Sep 14, 2006)

Roy said:
			
		

> *sig* request for Suzu  StockText: Roy, Nintendo Pride Sizeever looks good Other: could you add this in the sig click me ​


reposting


----------



## Taki (Sep 14, 2006)

GIGASTBASTID said:
			
		

> I'll get on yours and Death's.


Holy crap... Thats the most baller shit Ive seen. RRC asap. Cant wait to see the avi =)

On the banner though, can you captialize the 'T' please ? (very paranoid about that for some reason)


----------



## [sephir] (Sep 14, 2006)

Id like to join the request team.


----------



## Caile (Sep 14, 2006)

Sig and Avy set for anyone. 

Stock : *Boom*
Size of Signature : Default 
Size of Avatar : 125x125 maybe a 150x150 to come with it. 
Text for Signature : I live for you
Text for Avatar : Shadow
Theme : Dark/Sad


----------



## az0r (Sep 15, 2006)

Sig and Ava Request For Yoshitsune ^^

Stock:  Here!


Text: Copy.Nin

Could i please have rounded borders for both the sigs and avatar =]

thank you very much


----------



## Spike (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm reposting with an updated stock.

I have an avatar and signature request for *Suzuhiko* or *Yoshi*. Welcome back btw.

*Avatar*

Stock: Link removed. I've asked for permission to use that stock.
Text: -
Size: 125x125 and 150x150
Style: As simple as possible. Not too many effects.
Colors: Black, white and grey. Although, I want the leafs to stay green.

*Signature
*

Stock: Same as above.
Text: -
Size: 450 x 120
Style: Same as above.
Colors: Same as above.


Thank you.


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 15, 2006)

Dark_Anbu said:
			
		

> I would like to make a request for an ava and sig please.
> Request:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Sorry for the wait and sorry if it looks dull >_> I have a headache, my head is throbbing with pain and I feel like H.E.L.L >_< the pic was hard to work with >_< 
*Spoiler*: __ 









Next, *Sexy Haruko Pervert* & *JB008*
AND *ViolentlyHappy*


----------



## chauronity (Sep 15, 2006)

Distant.Shadows said:
			
		

> Sig and Avy set for anyone.
> 
> Stock : Link removed
> Size of Signature : Default
> ...


----------



## Tuan (Sep 15, 2006)

Fall3n.AnG3L said:
			
		

> request for suz <3 or ocean. which one is free
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



sorry for the repost but it was on the other page. =D


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 15, 2006)

Sexy Perverted Haruko said:
			
		

> I have a avy Request only avy..
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I believe you didn't state in your request the text you wanted in your avas. Feel free to PM me for some changes. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*150 x 150*




*100 x 100*


----------



## chauronity (Sep 15, 2006)

Tantheman said:
			
		

> am I able to whine hahaa, well just in case I was looked over, sorry for being  a whiner..


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 15, 2006)

*@ JB008* 
*Spoiler*: _Beware o_O_ 





o_O

'Tis headache I have is giving me _creeps_..




Next, *ViolentlyHappy* and *Kizu*


----------



## TheGenius (Sep 15, 2006)

Reposting because it was on the previous page.



Sig:
Dimensions - 400 x 140
Text - TheGenius
Other - Could you rub out the writing that says Hitsugaya

Avatar:
Dimensions - 120 x 120
Text - TheGenius
Other - Please make the avatar match with the sig.

I think thats it but if it isn't please let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 15, 2006)

*Sig + Avy Request for Suzuhiko or Yoshitsune*(lol the eternal rivals..)

*Sig*

Stock: Here

Colour/Theme: Keep to the theme of the stock. White + Light Blue?

Text: The usual "Sasori" Kanji. (like in my sig).

Other: That blue border runs right through Sasori's head, so you might be able to incorporate that by continuing that line...

Or just whatever you think would be best xD


*Avy*

Stock: See above

Colour/Theme: Matching the sig

Text: Matching the sig. (Sasori in Kanji)

Other: Just Sasori's head please. Again, you can incorporate that border going through Sasori's head in the stock, and complete that border.

Or whatever you think would look best xD

*****************

Thanks in advanced to whoever does this.

You know how fussy i am already, and i just hope that rivalry between u will make the quality of my sig/avy pwnsome  <3 both of u really xD


----------



## RLTTJM (Sep 15, 2006)

RLTTJM said:
			
		

> Sorry Guys For My Rudeness And Here's A Request(Forget The Other One)
> Sig+Ava Request
> 
> Signature
> ...


It's Been about 9 days your takeing request That Were Way After Mine
SO COULD SOMEONE DO MY REQUEST I HAVE HAD BAD SERVICE HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 15, 2006)

Avy Sig for oceanrain if he's willing to do it!
*
Avy*
Avy Stock: Here
Size: 150x150
Text: None
Style: For some reason I'm feeling a kind of "normal" avy this time
*
Sig*
Size: Whatever you choose
Stock: Here
Or if you can edit the picture out of this

Here
Text: Not sure but if you have any you can put some on, take out the "crimson" thing though

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gracious Winter (Sep 15, 2006)

I have a signature and avatar request for oceanrain or GIGASTBASTID.

Signature Size: Optional
Avatar Size: 100 x 100 -- No "stock" needed for avatar. Just the "text" in the middle of the avatar, with the Signature's BG behind it, would be prefered. But if a stock can be used, the Sakura end would be perfectly fine, with the inital's LB. ^_^

Text: Lovers Betrayal
Color Theme: Optional

Stock:


----------



## SMercury (Sep 15, 2006)

*@ Hitsu-chan* 







*@ RLTTJM* - The only thing you can do is repost your request after 1 wk/30 posts. Do not hassle us or we will be even less receptive to do it. 








Next is *lordmacintoshii* and *Locard*


----------



## Gambitz (Sep 15, 2006)

Sig/Avy Request please

*Stock*



*The Picture/Pictures I want in my avy and sig are:*The one i posted above plesae oh and with a white border around the siggy and avy and can i get a close up of lee's face please...

*The Color/Colors I want in my avy and sig are:*anything u want (bright colors)

*The Size I want is:*avy 150 x 150 with a white border and the siggy  400 x 150

*The Theme I want is:* anything

*I Want the text in my sig to Read:**Drunken Master* on the siggy and on the avy *DM*

so can someone do this request for me if its not too much trouble please


----------



## [sephir] (Sep 15, 2006)

Drunken Master said:
			
		

> Sig/Avy Request please
> 
> *Stock*
> 
> ...



Ill do this for you, I'll probobly finish it by the end of the day.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 15, 2006)

_Well I think this will be my last request for awhile since I can see I whore it every other week, so this will be my last until I reach 1,00 post and obtain 6 months of members ship._

I have a sig and avvy request for *Ocean Rain*.


*Avvy*
Stock:
The Color: light or whatever fits the picture the best 
The Size: 125x125 and 150x150
The Text : None

*Sig*
Stock: the same as above, unless you want to use 
The color: something nice, meaning what fits the stock
Size: whatever fits the picture
Text: "The young Affinity..." or whatever works for you

And thanx to all the people who take the request here and have to put up with constant request and spamming.


----------



## Gambitz (Sep 15, 2006)

[sephir] said:
			
		

> Ill do this for you, I'll probobly finish it by the end of the day.



Thanks and take your time...


----------



## Tantheman (Sep 15, 2006)

god bless man  

I like it a lot, looks great, you still have the psd?.. im going to touchen it up a bit if you dont mind, PM me if you can and ill be sure to give you credit for it, thanks..


----------



## Dark_Anbu (Sep 15, 2006)

*Zaki Thank you!*

 Thank you so much HOw can I re-pay you I love it I Can't even decribe how much I love it. You make vincent valentine look so smexy in manga format! ^#_#^   =^_^=

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Zaki said:
			
		

> Sorry for the wait and sorry if it looks dull >_> I have a headache, my head is throbbing with pain and I feel like H.E.L.L >_< the pic was hard to work with >_<
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Roy (Sep 15, 2006)

Roy said:
			
		

> *sig* request for Suzu or rain  StockText: Roy, Nintendo Pride Sizeever looks good Other: could you add this in the sig click me ​


reposting


----------



## Shunsuii (Sep 15, 2006)

Picture


2 avys from this photo.

1st just resize it. to 125x125

2nd;
Colors:Keep his uniform and helmet same but backround and stuff is ur choice
Text: Air & Eyeshield 21 in a corner with nice text and matching colors. 125x125


----------



## Caile (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks alot Rain.  Rep and Cred. But .. I think I mentioned I wanted Shadow In the avatar.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 15, 2006)

*Avvy* request Please.

Stock:Link removed
Text:Edo-chan
Size:125x125
Colors:Whatever looks best.
Other:try to make it look kinda girly,but no fluffy colors like pink D<

Please,sankyuu,and cred&rep.


----------



## RLTTJM (Sep 15, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ Hitsu-chan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Love It Thanks


----------



## Ap0c@LyP$3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Stock:Link removed
Text:Lineage 2ath of Blood 
       Ap0c@LyP$3
Colorsever best but something dark
Size:400x150


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Sep 15, 2006)

Bankotsu_the_Great said:
			
		

> Request for Yoshi, Suz, or Ocean
> 
> Text: Bankotsu the Great
> Text 2: Akatsuki
> ...



Just Reposting... again.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 15, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> *@ JB008*
> *Spoiler*: _Beware o_O_
> 
> 
> ...




o_O   OMFG!!!

Dude I luv it thnx a lot. Now waiting on my Eureka 7 avy.

Reps+Cred.


----------



## Shunsuii (Sep 15, 2006)

Air said:
			
		

> Picture
> 
> 
> 2 avys from this photo.
> ...



Reposting....

For ocean,yoshi or suz


----------



## SMercury (Sep 15, 2006)

*@ lordmacintoshii*



*
@ locard* - I tried to make the text bloodly enough but not too much




Next up is *ClanKiller* and *Mannequin*


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 15, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

>




Zaki..... I think I'm officially love you! 

+reps & cred for you!




EDIT: Maybe later, I must spread some around first!


----------



## Mannequin (Sep 15, 2006)

Mannequin said:
			
		

> Singature and Avatar Request
> 
> Signature
> Stock:
> ...



Posted on page 123 a couple days ago...


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 15, 2006)

*@Mannequin:*


			
				SMercury said:
			
		

> Next up is ClanKiller and *Mannequin*


_(Sorry,if this is considred off topic.Just wanted to point that out.)_
*@Air*
Your request is on the same page..there's no need to repost..


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 16, 2006)

Kizu said:
			
		

> Um....it think it's been more than 2 weeks...>_> if thats okay, I would like to make one more request...for anyone ^_^
> 
> Sig:
> 
> ...









			
				ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> Zaki..... I think I'm officially love you!
> 
> +reps & cred for you!
> 
> ...



xDDDD

<3333


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 16, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> xDDDD
> 
> <3333



 

omg! Mesa likes it so much!   rep and credit for you!


----------



## Roy (Sep 16, 2006)

Roy said:
			
		

> *sig* request for Suzu or rain  StockText: RoySizeever looks good Other: could you add this in the sig click me ​


reposting


----------



## Louchan (Sep 16, 2006)

Louchan said:
			
		

> *This is what I want to be done:* I want this adorable little picture to become my new avatar and signature. <3 Only the face is necessary in the avatar but I would like most of his body in the signature banner. Cute pictures need cute effects so I would like lots of white and pink in it, especially stars. Me likes stars. Maybe transparent ones too... Yeah, but all kinds of effects are nice as long as it does not go _way_ overboard.
> 
> *The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:*
> 
> ...




Reposting.
... Just in case.


----------



## TheGenius (Sep 16, 2006)

TheGenius said:
			
		

> Sig:
> Dimensions - 400 x 140
> Text - TheGenius
> Other - Could you rub out the writing that says Hitsugaya
> ...



Reposting. Again.


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 16, 2006)

I'll do these requests in order:
*anBU_YuFFie
Louchan
TheGenius*


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 16, 2006)

*@ anBU_YuFFie*

'tis too simple for my liking -.-



*Louchan* next.


----------



## Ap0c@LyP$3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Stock:[DK] Digimon Savers 16
Text:Lineage 2ath of Blood
Ap0c@LyP$3
Colorsever best but something dark
Size:400x150


Pls make it some body


----------



## chauronity (Sep 16, 2006)

Ap0c@LyP$3 said:
			
		

> Pls make it some body



Not before '30 posts' requirement is met.


----------



## chauronity (Sep 16, 2006)

Shield of Achilles said:
			
		

> _Well I think this will be my last request for awhile since I can see I whore it every other week, so this will be my last until I reach 1,00 post and obtain 6 months of members ship._
> 
> I have a sig and avvy request for *Ocean Rain*.
> 
> ...


----------



## animann (Sep 16, 2006)

Vision: A semi transparent black and white sig. The theme is power.

Image: 

Colors: Black and white

Size: 400x125

Quote: none


----------



## chauronity (Sep 16, 2006)

^ that kind of work seems to be Suzu's speciality (pop-out tags),
so i'll leave that to her. 

Also, whoever requested that batman sig ... well i tried do it but the size was so darn huge, so it didnt work out. sry



			
				Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Avy Sig for oceanrain if he's willing to do it!
> [B
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 16, 2006)

Sorry I made a mistake  

In Devil May Cry 4 the main character isn't Dante and it's a new guy named Nero. He looks alot like Dante, fights like him, I thought he was Dante too .

I forgot to tell you that earlier. Do you think you can change the "Dante" to "Nero"?


----------



## chauronity (Sep 16, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Sorry I made a mistake
> 
> In Devil May Cry 4 the main character isn't Dante and it's a new guy named Nero. He looks alot like Dante, fights like him, I thought he was Dante too .
> 
> I forgot to tell you that earlier. Do you think you can change the "Dante" to "Nero"?



My bad; i'll edit it ASAP.

+edit+

Yosh, here we go.


----------



## [sephir] (Sep 16, 2006)

Louchan said:
			
		

> Reposting.
> ... Just in case.



Ill take this one too.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 16, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> My bad; i'll edit it ASAP.
> 
> +edit+
> 
> Yosh, here we go.


Awesome, perfect!!

Thanks for the sig/avy. I already sent the reps a few minutes ago.


----------



## Tuan (Sep 16, 2006)

Fall3n.AnG3L said:
			
		

> request for *suz*<3 or * ocean.* which one is free
> 
> *STOCK:::. click here plz::*
> *Style:::.* something new and amazing
> ...



reposting sorry...

question`? 
do you guys go in order or just pick a random person?


----------



## Yondy (Sep 16, 2006)

Signature request for Chaury. ^__________^


*Spoiler*: _For Signaure_ 



*Stock:* 

*Size:* Same as the Spike Signature you have. =)

*Text:* Ride the Waves

I also like the Angle of the text in your Spike Signature, so if its possible please have the text some-what simalir looking. =]

*Colours:* Your choice, but I'd rather it they somewhat go with the Stock.

*Style:* Yours, do whatever you want. ^^





*Spoiler*: _For Avatar_ 




*Stock:* Same

*Size:* Your choice, I'd rather it be a odd Size, not 150X150 or anything.... something inbetween 100X100 and 150X150... but bot 125X125.... >.>

*Text:* Midnight




Thanks. =D


----------



## chauronity (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, for me these things matters the most: 

- how easy the sig is to be done ... what is required for it (photoshop or do i have to use external programs, etc) 
- how big it must be (related to above ... but if it's  too big, it's too much work and not necessarily something i'd like to do the most)
- has the person requested before ( those who doesnt request all the time tops the priority, cos they usually wear the tags longer ) 
- who the person is .. frankly that matters aswell. If that user is an idiot, i might not do the tag at all (a complainer, someone who cant wait, etc) 

And now lets keep the spam @ minimum 'k   ?


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok my request is pretty much a Kakuzu avatar

-Size 125x125(as big as possible, I cant use 150x150)
-Full photoshop with color(I was thinking either red or blue overtone kinda)
-For text I guess just fit "RecklessNinja" in there somewhere lol

Here are the two pics id like to be used the most, but whoever does my request can pick the one that suits it best





Also if you could just edit out whatever he is saying in the pics as well

And I need ur name so that I may credit and rep you

THANKS!!!


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 16, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> *@ anBU_YuFFie*
> 
> 'tis too simple for my liking -.-
> 
> ...



0:
'Tis fine!
Rep&Cred >D


----------



## chauronity (Sep 16, 2006)

Midnight Sundae said:
			
		

> Signature request for Chaury. ^__________^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _For Signaure_
> ...








++



--


----------



## Cero (Sep 16, 2006)

Hmm well im sure its been awhile since i requested something, a week or two i belive. So i'll ask this one from oceainrain, since he is also into Cowboy Bebop at the moment.

*+**|**Cowboy Bebop Sig & Avy Request**|**+*

*Signature & Avy Size:* Your choosing; 150x150
*Text:* Space Cowboy. RagingNinja
*Stock:* 
(Or Any Other Spike Stock Of Your Choosing)
*Color:* Your Choosing
*Other:* Nothing else, thanks rain ^^


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Sep 16, 2006)

Request for Yoshi, Suz, or Ocean

Text: Bankotsu the Great
Text 2: Akatsuki
Stock 1:  (Hidan mainly, but add Kakuzu if you can make it work)
Stock 2: 
Size: 400x150
Color: Red, White, Black

Also, after you finish, can you make an identical sig, except it says _Action Bastard_ instead of _Bankotsu the Great_.

Thank you in advance, also, can whoever does the sig PM me when completed. That would be great. 

Much Love and thanks.

-BtG


----------



## Louchan (Sep 16, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> *Louchan* next.



Thanks.
Love. <3


----------



## Suzie (Sep 16, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ Hitsu-chan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh. Sorry for the late Thank You.  I love them.


----------



## Heroin (Sep 16, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> xDDDD
> 
> <3333



lol thanks for the avatar,But My avatar is to big can you remake it to a 125x125 

*rep*


----------



## chauronity (Sep 16, 2006)

Bankotsu_the_Great said:
			
		

> Request for Yoshi, Suz, or Ocean
> 
> Text: Bankotsu the Great
> Text 2: Akatsuki
> ...




Take it or leave it.


----------



## Yondy (Sep 16, 2006)

@Chaury, I absolutely love it , thanks!


----------



## Seany (Sep 16, 2006)

Avy + Sig Request please!

Stock:
Can you try to fit everyone on the sig please? =), and do whatever you like with the avy.

Sizes: Avy- 150 x 150, Sig- 400 x 150

Colour: Whatever looks best

Text: Cartoon

Thanks!


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Sep 16, 2006)

broken_dreams_93 said:
			
		

> Konichiwa I've got an Avy and Sig request for Oceanrain.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ Request_
> ...


Just reposting


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Sep 16, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Take it or leave it.



I'll take it!

But for the 2nd sig, can you make the text read:

Action Bastard
Akatsuki


----------



## Roy (Sep 16, 2006)

Roy said:
			
		

> *sig* request for *Suzu* or *rain* StockText: RoySizeever looks good Other: could you add this in the sig click me ​


re re posting


----------



## chauronity (Sep 16, 2006)

Bankotsu_the_Great said:
			
		

> I'll take it!
> But for the 2nd sig, can you make the text read:
> 
> Action Bastard
> Akatsuki



I'm afraid that i cant. 
Or well yeah, i can but since i dont have the psd (i dont  save em) anymore, i have to cover the old text and that doesnt look too great :/ 



			
				broken_dreams_93 said:
			
		

> *request*



I'll try it later, eventhought i'm not good in using 5 stocks in one piece. I'll let you know if i cant get it done (which could happen) 

The quality of the image could be higher as well :/


----------



## Ippy (Sep 16, 2006)

Request of a sig and ava for Suz.

*Vision:*  I want the sig to look cybertechish, if possible.  I would also like the ava to just look pretty.
*Stock:*
*Size:*  150x150 for the ava, and keep the same dimensions for the sig, but reduce the size to the current sig limitations, so I would guess somewhere around 300x500?
*Colors:*  A purple/indigo/blueish color scheme, if you will.
*Text:*  The standard "Taichou" if you would be so kind.

Thanks in advance Suz!!! ^_^


----------



## chauronity (Sep 16, 2006)

Roy said:
			
		

> @oceanrain- do you mind if you do mine? I dont think suzu is around so im just asking (ill delete this post when you respond )



I might be able to do that. 
But i wont start making it immediately thought.


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Sep 16, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> I'm afraid that i cant.
> Or well yeah, i can but since i dont have the psd (i dont  save em) anymore, i have to cover the old text and that doesnt look too great :/





Ok, well thanks for the sig anyway.

*reps*


----------



## Yosha (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanx alot Ocean, reps and cred


----------



## Constantine (Sep 16, 2006)

*Request for Yoshi or oceanrain*



			
				Taichou Urahara Kisuke said:
			
		

> stock:
> text:IchigoxRukia(also in kanji or Japenese)
> Subtext(put close to ichigo):I love You Dammit!
> colors:your choice(except for purple or brown,I hate them XD)
> ...



Just reposting cause this was like from page 123 O_o


----------



## KazumaSakuraUchiha (Sep 16, 2006)

sorry but i was wondering, i want in my sig to have a few diff characters but cant find a picture with all of the ones i want in it, so if i could find individual pictures of each of them or pictures which i like the way they look and give you a backround picture for it all, could you take the characters from all the pictures and put them into the background one? or is it to hard to do?


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 16, 2006)

Request for *OceanRain*, can please have an Avy and Sig. thanks 


*Spoiler*: __ 



For Avy:
*Stock*
*Size: *150X150
*Color:* If Possible can you make the backround a little darker if not it's cool.
*Focus Point:*I just want the upper half of Samus on the Avy.





*Spoiler*: __ 



For Sig:
*Stock:* *Text:* Samus Aran
*Size:*450X180


Thanks.


----------



## SMercury (Sep 16, 2006)

*@ ClanKiller*







*@ Mannequin*







Next up is *Cartoon* and *Taichou Urahara Kisuke*




			
				KazumaSakuraUchiha said:
			
		

> sorry but i was wondering, i want in my sig to have a few diff characters but cant find a picture with all of the ones i want in it, so if i could find individual pictures of each of them or pictures which i like the way they look and give you a backround picture for it all, could you take the characters from all the pictures and put them into the background one? or is it to hard to do?



It is possible but this is not the place to ask that question. Only post your request here.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 16, 2006)

Sig and Ava request for anyone:

*Ava:
*Stock: As shown.
Size: 150x150
Colors: Up to you
Text: Shiron

*Sig:*
Stock: Same as Ava
Size: Up to you
Colors: Same as Ava
Text: Same as Ava


----------



## Mannequin (Sep 16, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ ClanKiller*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx so much


----------



## Sara (Sep 16, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ ClanKiller*


Wow  thanks, they're really cute!!


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 16, 2006)

*@ Louchan*

i don't have much stars -.- forgive me.





*TheGenius* then *Shiron* next. 

@ oceanrain

some people don't credit (and/or rep) the person who made their request. If they're not crediting, that's not allowed, right?


----------



## Louchan (Sep 16, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> *@ Louchan*
> 
> i don't have much stars -.- forgive me.
> 
> ...




Awesome, thanks. <3
Don't worry about the stars, I can add them myself. (If that's alright, of course.)
Thanks again. *Rep+*


----------



## Hagen (Sep 16, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> @ *locard* - I tried to make the text bloodly enough but not too much



Thanks SMercury !! *reps*


----------



## animann (Sep 16, 2006)

animann said:
			
		

> Vision: A semi transparent black and white sig. The theme is power.
> 
> Image:
> 
> ...



Ocean said suzu is better for my request... So Suzu pls consider my request and sorry if this is spam.


----------



## Art of Run (Sep 16, 2006)

Sig request for any 


Stock: 
Size: up to you
Colors: Black and white like an old moive
Text: "Memories of a hero" and "PH" anywhere you like


----------



## Gracious Winter (Sep 16, 2006)

Repost from page 125.



> I have a signature and avatar request for *OceanRain* preferably.
> 
> Signature Size: Optional
> Avatar Size: 100 x 100 -- No "stock" needed for avatar. Just the "text" in the middle of the avatar, with the Signature's BG behind it, would be prefered. But if a stock can be used, the Sakura end would be perfectly fine, with the inital's LB. ^_^
> ...


----------



## Cero (Sep 16, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> Hmm well im sure its been awhile since i requested something, a week or two i belive. So i'll ask this one from oceainrain, since he is also into Cowboy Bebop at the moment.
> 
> *+**|**Cowboy Bebop Sig & Avy Request**|**+*
> 
> ...



*-Cancled-* Thanks Anyway


----------



## KazumaSakuraUchiha (Sep 16, 2006)

signature request for anyone who is willing!!! if it you can make it into a avatar aswell that would be great but it may be very hard, or a sig is just fine 

ok well mine is a bit complex and i hope someone is willing to accept a challenge!!^_^

ok i would like the characters from these pictures to be put into one (if possible)

Naruto- Suzuhiko's tutorial 
hinata- here
temari- here
sasuke- Suzuhiko's tutorial 
sakura- here
(the kakashi one shall be the background for all the others so kinda shade it in the back somewhere, maybe make it really big)
kakashi background- here

color-what ever you think suits it im sure it will look great!
text-The best Of the Best
text 2-The Masters At What They Do(dont care where they are or how stood out they are)
size-considering all the pictures i want in it lol i will let u decide as id like a moderatly sized sig but with all the characters it may be bigger if u must
*if u have any ideas you want to do feel free to change things up a bit*

i know this is a pian to do but it would be very appreciated and i would be greatly endetted to you ^_^ thank you for anyone who does this

reps and cred of couse ^_^


----------



## SMercury (Sep 16, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Avy + Sig Request please!
> 
> Stock:
> Can you try to fit everyone on the sig please? =), and do whatever you like with the avy.
> ...








*Taichou Urahara Kisuke*'s is coming up!


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 16, 2006)

Well,I might as well request a *sig*,since mine doesnt match my avvy.
Soo,*Sig* request for Suzuhiko (if Suz is around...);

Stock:Link removed
Text:Edo-chan
Colors:Reds,the colors in my avatar.
Sizeoesnt matter,but not small,a good size.
Other:I really like the style of RagingNinja's sig,could mine be somewhat like that? If so,could you use the cats and Alphonse from this image.
If not,then I'll take a normal one.

Cred&Rep will be given.
Thanks in advance ;D


----------



## J c (Sep 16, 2006)

Oceanrain~~~~~~ You know the request I pmed you with stocks..?

Did you forget..xD I knew you would


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 16, 2006)

*@ TheGenius*





*Shiron* next..


And..

*PLS TURN OFF YOUR SIGS~!*


----------



## Shunsuii (Sep 16, 2006)

Air said:
			
		

> Picture
> 
> 
> 2 avys from this photo.
> ...



Reposting from pg.126


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok my request is pretty much a Kakuzu avatar

-Size 125x125(as big as possible, I cant use 150x150)
-Full photoshop with color(I was thinking either red or blue overtone kinda)
-For text I guess just fit "RecklessNinja" in there somewhere lol

Here are the two pics id like to be used the most, but whoever does my request can pick the one that suits it best





Also if you could just edit out whatever he is saying in the pics as well

And I need ur name so that I may credit and rep you

THANKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 17, 2006)

I'll also do these requests in order:
*Shiron
Air
RecklessNinja*


----------



## Shunsuii (Sep 17, 2006)

^God bless you Zaki.

oh and forgot to mention to put my name on the 1st avy.


----------



## SMercury (Sep 17, 2006)

*@ Taichou Urahara Kisuke*




Next up *Pyramid Head* and *KazumaSakuraUchiha*


----------



## Shirou-chan (Sep 17, 2006)

*Request and avatar for oceanrain...*
*Avatar size:* 125x125
*Sig Size:* Whatever
*Colors:* Whatever
*Stock:* Link removed
*Text:* Vaan Final Fantasy XII


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 17, 2006)

Request for anyone willing. Avatar and sig
Avy size:125x125
Sig size: default
colors:red and black
Text for sig: Kazekage Gaara
Text fo avy: DC6

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 



avy
sig


----------



## TheGenius (Sep 17, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> *@ TheGenius*



Thanks for the sig and ava Zaki. Reps And Cred!


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 17, 2006)

Shiron said:
			
		

> Sig and Ava request for anyone:










			
				RecklessNinja said:
			
		

> Ok my request is pretty much a Kakuzu avatar



When I said that I would make yours, I was in a hurry, saved the images you wanted in your ava and copy pasted your request on notepad. Just to let you know, the image quality is bad and I can't work with it. Find another pic and I'll do your request 

*Air* next.

*& FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, KINDLY TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURES xDD*

Also, don't forget to *cred&rep* teh person you made your request. They _did_ spend time in making your request even though how bad or good it looks (and i'm not just talking to my self here and yes, i'm preaching the 'word of God' o_O)


----------



## Seany (Sep 17, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *Taichou Urahara Kisuke*'s is coming up!



Great work! 

thanks ^^


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 17, 2006)

Air said:
			
		

> 2 avys from this photo.


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 17, 2006)

RecklessNinja said:
			
		

> Ok my request is pretty much a Kakuzu avatar
> 
> -Size 125x125(as big as possible, I cant use 150x150)
> -Full photoshop with color(I was thinking either red or blue overtone kinda)
> ...


 hows this?


----------



## Shiron (Sep 17, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

>


 Thanks a ton! Their great! Cred+rep!


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 17, 2006)

Just reposting from the previous page  



> Well,I might as well request a *sig*,since mine doesnt match my avvy.
> Soo,*Sig* request for Suzuhiko (if Suz is around...);
> 
> Stock:Link removed
> ...


----------



## Spike (Sep 17, 2006)

> I have an avatar and signature request for *Suzuhiko* or *Yoshi*. Welcome back btw.
> 
> *Avatar*
> 
> ...



Reposting due to updated stock.


----------



## Tuan (Sep 17, 2006)

Fall3n.AnG3L said:
			
		

> request for suz <3 or ocean. which one is free
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Suzu! where have you been for the last 7 pages? lol anyways ocean dont really want to do mine. want to do mine on your free time? this will be my last request for a really really long time. soo yeah.  have fun.


----------



## Gambitz (Sep 17, 2006)

Drunken Master said:
			
		

> Sig/Avy Request please
> 
> *Stock*
> 
> ...



Reposting my request it seems that [sephir] has forgotten about me . so if anyone has time to spare could you please do my request...


----------



## Misa (Sep 17, 2006)

Can someone make this image 100x100 please, thats all im asking for ^^ (I tried to use paint but...it came out all ugly)


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 17, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> I'm going to do yours now *animann* =)


Awesome! It looks great, thanks.  *reps*


----------



## Red (Sep 17, 2006)

icha-icha_paradise said:
			
		

> Sig and avy request to suzuhiko
> stock:
> size:anything suitable for a sig and avy
> theme:insanity
> ...


just reposting from page 124........I hope suzuhiko is here...


----------



## chauronity (Sep 17, 2006)

DONT go overboard with the reposting. If it's in the previous page, it doesnt mean that we havent seen it, sheesh. When 3-4 pages are gone, then repost, not earlier. 



			
				Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Yes people are supposed to credit, those are the rules. If you see someone not crediting you should refuse further requests from them.



Yes. Very much indeed. 

And *ZAKI*, If there are any people who just dont credit even if theyre obliged to do that, let me know about it, and i'll get those _banned_ from this shop.



			
				Fall3n.AnG3L said:
			
		

> Suzu! where have you been for the last 7 pages? lol anyways ocean dont really want to do mine. want to do mine on your free time? this will be my last request for a really really long time. soo yeah.  have fun.



I cant deal with the stock, that's  all to it.


----------



## chauronity (Sep 17, 2006)

@ ragingninja







didnt see your message of cancellation soon enought so i already finished this one. Take if you want.


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Sep 17, 2006)

If noone has started making this, I would prefer Ocean to make it, if that's alright.

Reposting from page 124

Type: Signature

Size: 400 X 100

Stock: Link removed

Text: My name, Senior_Superboy, and also the words "The Mugiwara Pirates"

Colors:The background to be black and red, and the text glowing yellow.

Other: In the stock, none of the cp9 members, just the strawhats. And by any chance, rearrange the strawhats in order of when they joined. (i.e. luffy, zoro, nami....etc.)

Thank you! =)


----------



## Rori (Sep 17, 2006)

*EDIT - I changed the stock.*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just an ava.  

*Stock:* ~1
*Size:* 125x125
*Text:* Yuuki    -- That's the name I'll have after the mods get around to changing my name if you're wondering. ^^


----------



## chauronity (Sep 17, 2006)

@ ss


----------



## Cero (Sep 17, 2006)

Thank you chaury i love it


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Sep 17, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> @ ss


Thank you very much Ocean, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Shunsuii (Sep 17, 2006)

@ Zaki thanks alot they look awesome

I've given to much rep in the past 24 hrs, So the rep might be late, but i'll be sure to rep you.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 17, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> *@Hiruko*




TAKE THAT YOSHI!!111 

*reps*


----------



## J c (Sep 17, 2006)

Ahh, the pages are swarming...

Oceanrain, do you still have my pm request? Sorry, to be bugging you, but it's been a really long time. I mean really. So, if you would kindly do it I would hug you


----------



## Spike (Sep 17, 2006)

Thank you very much, Suzu!!


----------



## Shunsuii (Sep 17, 2006)

For Zaki

Picture: 
Text: Air & Eyeshield 21
Size: 350x150

Match my current avy. Thanks alot. Im still waiting to my 24hrs thing so I can rep you but look at it like, once its over you'll get 2+ Rep


----------



## Bleach (Sep 17, 2006)

Sig and Avvy plx =]


*Spoiler*: __ 



*。This is what i want to be done:*
。The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are: <-- This pic on left =]
<--- This pic on right =]
。The Color/Colors I want in my sig are: Reddish orange? or maybe Blue and black and white? If u can can u make 2 versions and let me see em both?=/ if not you can pick which colors or better 
。The Size I want is: regular? =\ 
。I Want the text in my sig to read: ??Urahara??
。Subtext: Ichigo + Rukia




Thanks in advance! ill be sure to rep and cred who ever makes it!


----------



## Tuan (Sep 17, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

>



thanx suzu >=3 love it like always...ill see you in a month or so 

rep+creds!


----------



## 8018 (Sep 17, 2006)

Kaori said:
			
		

> *EDIT - I changed the stock.*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



i'm taking this one, if you
guys dun mind >.>


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 17, 2006)

lxn said:
			
		

> Can someone make this image 100x100 please, thats all im asking for ^^ (I tried to use paint but...it came out all ugly)


well that was easy 
im also taking sig requests yay


----------



## animann (Sep 17, 2006)

Sig request to Suzuhiko or Oceanrain


Vision: A semi transparent black and white sig. The theme is power.

Image: 

Colors: Black and white

Size: 400x125

Quote: none


pls consider making this.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 17, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> I couldn't make it a semi-transparent sig as the top of his head was cut off and it would have looked...well, stupid XD. Hope its ok.


It's already done,animann


----------



## animann (Sep 17, 2006)

thanks suzu reps and credits for you.


----------



## SMercury (Sep 17, 2006)

*@ Pyramid Head*




*@ KazumaSakuraUchiha* - I couldn't use most of the words you wanted, but I tried to get them into a basic summary with "Our way of the ninja." I also used a different Sasuke picture to match most of the others and put Temari in the middle since she was the only person not doing a hand sign. Hope that's all right.






Then I'll take *Drunken Master's* if it's not being done by someone ...


----------



## The Truth (Sep 17, 2006)

Alright ladies and gentlemen, i'm feeling artistic. Without further ado my third sig/avy request:
For my sig I'd like to have these two pictures put in:
you get the drill
you get the drill
*Size*: 550x350 (I think this shop has a limit of 500,so change it if you have to  ) 
*Text*: Slay Evil Immediately
*Colors*: Something dark. Really though whatever fits best, totally up to the artist.

For the Avy:
you get the drill
*Size*:125x125
*Colors*:To match the sig please. 

Even though this is my single most ambitious project ever, there's no pressure. 
Any questions PM me, thank you.


----------



## 8018 (Sep 17, 2006)

Kaori said:
			
		

> *EDIT - I changed the stock.*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



done with it.
i made three, cos i like
people to have choices.

you can either keep one, or
all of them just credit =3

​


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 17, 2006)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just reposting my request from 3 pages back.


----------



## 8018 (Sep 17, 2006)

??Urahara?? said:
			
		

> Sig and Avvy plx =]
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



i'll give it a go to yours.
but i'm not sure an anime + manga
pic'll work okee. 

EDIT

done~
really not my best, but
its your decision.
i tried getting the colors you asked
for, but it kept going in a different
direction >.>


two version for each, and
since you really didnt give details
about the ava, i did the best i could =3

*v.1*

*v.2*


*Avatars*
*v.1*

*v.2*​


----------



## Misa (Sep 17, 2006)

BlaZeR said:
			
		

> well that was easy
> im also taking sig requests yay



Thank you very much ^^


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 18, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> I'm gonna do *alreadii's* and *anbu_yuffie's* when I get back later.


0:
Sankyuu,but since it isnt done yet,could I have a matching avvy?
Measuring 125x125?


----------



## Suu (Sep 18, 2006)

Reposting from Page 118  



			
				Suu said:
			
		

> Hey guys! Resident Tsunade-tard here posting a request, preferably to oceanrain (I love your art!), but I'm not too picky about who does it, really.
> 
> Requesting an *avatar* made from this picture:
> 
> ...


----------



## Art of Run (Sep 18, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ Pyramid Head*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *reps*


----------



## Elven Ninja (Sep 18, 2006)

I have a request for *Oceanrain*

Stock: Link removed
Text: One Piece
Text 2: The Strawhat Pirates (if you cant find a place for this, then dont add it)

the rest is up to you =] just use your style


----------



## Rori (Sep 18, 2006)

Izanagi said:
			
		

> done with it.
> i made three, cos i like
> people to have choices.
> 
> ...




Holy crap, they're awesome. And three, too. I'll take em' all. I'll cred + rep now. =] Thanks again.


----------



## az0r (Sep 18, 2006)

I requested a few days ago then i went holidays for a few days now i cant find my reuqest
heres a re-request

Sig and ava request

Stock: Link removed

text: Copy.Nin

Could i please have rounded borders on ava and sig please

thank you very much  

as always  rep+credit


----------



## chauronity (Sep 18, 2006)

Elven Ninja said:
			
		

> I have a request for *Oceanrain*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Fat NIN said:
			
		

> Just reposting my request from 3 pages back.





			
				Shirou-chan said:
			
		

> *Request and avatar for oceanrain...*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





			
				鬼鮫 said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Request from someone else like Zaki or whoever is free, cos i cant get these done @ this week (most likely). ( no inspiration and busy with school stuff) 
And i dont like the stock in the latest one, it's annoying to cut and very low in quality.


----------



## olaf (Sep 18, 2006)

I have request for anyone who is free.

I'll be needing 1 ava + adding text to my current sig


*Spoiler*: _Lets begin with ava, how do I want them_ 




Here are some samples

Like in those two above I wanna my ava, splited in two-three parts like those above, uhmm that's all.
I'll trust your judgment and invention with that, cuz I can't say clearer what I wnat.




*combo: Sexy Beast*

*Spoiler*: _Ava_ 



*Stock:*

*Size:* 125 x 125
*Colors:* light blue, like in my current ava

In my ava I only want that guy that is in my curent ava, nothing else. you could put some close up of his face, on the side, or anywhere you find it fitting.

I don't want to much gfx in ava.

And I would be glad if you did border similar to current one (1px wide, 35%~45% transparency, light blue). But that' not so imortant, so you can do border as you like.




*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 



I simply want to add "Sexy Beast" text with some funky light-blue gfx behind, in this white place in lower right place in my sig.

Font should  be kinda round, sexy, not handwriting-like

that gfx behind the text has to be not to big (it shouldn't go on gun and drink or on the Roy) and that's all.
*Stock*
If you need it



thanks in advance


----------



## chauronity (Sep 18, 2006)

Most likely yeah. 
Cant help it when making requests feels like shit.


----------



## Roy (Sep 18, 2006)

oh ok thanks anyways  *deletes other post's*


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Sep 18, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Most likely yeah.
> Cant help it when making requests feels like shit.



So you can't do my request? (will delete this post when ? is answered)


----------



## olaf (Sep 18, 2006)

I spoted some importand typo in my request, so if by any chance anyone take that, please re-read it. 
(I doubt that so soon somebody would start doing my request, but better safe than sorry)


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Sep 18, 2006)

I would like to request one! ^_^

*Signature*

I would like it if you could put Kakashis face behind red lightning (with kakshis face mostly on the left and the lightning all over the pic) with a very dark bakground, and half his face is mostly in shadow and the other part (his sharingan part) not in shadow also with it showing his sharingan and in the bottom right corner i'd like it to say (in some sort of font i dont really care wich as long as it looks cool) Lightning~Edge

*Avitar*
For the avitar i'd like to just have kakashis face like on the signature

*Other*
i'd like it if you rounded the corners but thats nothing special so you dont have to


----------



## Bleach (Sep 18, 2006)

Izanagi said:
			
		

> i'll give it a go to yours.
> but i'm not sure an anime + manga
> pic'll work okee.
> 
> ...



oolala! thanks! thats awesome! i knew the colors wuldnt be gr8 lol but its still looks awesome! ill be sure to rep and cred u!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 18, 2006)

Sig Request for Suzuhiko, byakugansan, or Yoshi (if he's here =/)

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



this



Text: Dog of the military
Size: 400 x 120
Other: Round border, and can you make it shiny like this in the background?


Thnx in advance! Will rep + Cred yah!


----------



## Fai (Sep 18, 2006)

hi!!i have a sig+avy request for anyone whose willing to do it 


*Spoiler*: _Request_ 





*Stock:*

this
this
this
 i would like it if you could mesh the three pics together and scratch out the words,if thats possible  

*Sig:* 

 Theme:i would like it to be a very..dreamy atmosphere,very fluffy.i hope im not to vague 

 Sizeever you think will be good

 Colorsever you think is good but keep the dreamy atmosphere going

 Text1: SasuNaru
 Text2: Within(or In,whichever you think is better)my Heart,You are There
 Text3: my name, Arctic~Blaze

  Other:anything you think is good

*Avy:*

  Size: can i possibly get 2 different ones,plz??120x120 and 150x150

  Colors: same as sig  

  Text: just my name,Arctic~Blaze

  Others:anything you think is good,but matching the sig 




i hope its not too much,thanx in advance!!


----------



## KazumaSakuraUchiha (Sep 18, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ Pyramid Head*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i love it!!! your the best ever, its better than i expected with all the pictures and all ^_^ but you did an awsome job!!! it looks perfect! thank you SMercury you rule!!  rep and cred of course!!!


----------



## Roy (Sep 18, 2006)

Roy said:
			
		

> *sig* request for anyone willing to do it  StockText: RoySizeever looks good Other: could you add this in the sig click me ​


reposting again >_>


----------



## az0r (Sep 18, 2006)

Copy.Nin said:
			
		

> I requested a few days ago then i went holidays for a few days now i cant find my reuqest
> heres a re-request
> 
> Sig and ava request
> ...



Re-post


----------



## Constantine (Sep 18, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> *@Taichou*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suzu is that sig for me?  or not


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 18, 2006)

> Well,I might as well request a sig,since mine doesnt match my avvy.
> Soo,Sig request for Suzuhiko (if Suz is around...);
> 
> Stock:Link removed
> ...



Just reposting,Suzu said she'd take my request aout two days ago.
I hope I'm not annoying anyone.
I also mentioned that I wanted a matching avvy,sized 125x125 and with the text "Edo-chan"


----------



## Lightning (Sep 18, 2006)

@copy nin
i decided to give it a try since you didnt direct it towards any1 
anyways, here you go


----------



## az0r (Sep 18, 2006)

byakugansan said:
			
		

> @copy nin
> i decided to give it a try since you didnt direct it towards any1
> anyways, here you go




awesome! thaks alot but my avatr is only down to 125 could you please resize =]


----------



## Lightning (Sep 18, 2006)

there ya go


----------



## Roy (Sep 18, 2006)

byakugasan do you mind doing my request?


----------



## Lightning (Sep 18, 2006)

Roy said:
			
		

> byakugasan do you mind doing my request?




haha no problem at all


----------



## 8018 (Sep 18, 2006)

Suu said:
			
		

> Reposting from Page 118



i dun think no one has taken yours
 yet. so i'm doing it >D


----------



## Lightning (Sep 19, 2006)

@roy 
here ya go, hope you like it!


----------



## Roy (Sep 19, 2006)

thanks *reps + credit*


----------



## Elven Ninja (Sep 19, 2006)

ah i see rain, np then.. can suzu or izanagi pick mine up then?


----------



## 8018 (Sep 19, 2006)

suu said:
			
		

> Hey guys! Resident Tsunade-tard here posting a request, preferably to oceanrain (I love your art!), but I'm not too picky about who does it, really.
> 
> Requesting an avatar made from this picture:
> Picture:
> ...



here you go
if you're not diggin the
black and white, tell me,
i'll think of something else~
i was experimenting with yours =3
*v1*

*v2*​by the way, i would like
you to credit the artist of
the art <3~

and Elven Ninja, i'll look
at yours later, cos its bedtime


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 19, 2006)

Air said:
			
		

> Sig request for Zaki



I'm on it xD

I'll do *Captain_Pip*'s as well. [I'll try to learn rounded border first o_O but if ya dont wanna wait, ask byakugansan or anybody else to do it for ya]

*@ °‡Urahara‡°*

*Your request should've had been d e n i e d.* You just got a set from SMercury D A Y S ago! But I don't blame Izanagi, though. He/She didn't know. But y o u knew it. And y o u knew the r u l e s.

"Don't whore the requests plz" -a line from oceanrain


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Sep 19, 2006)

broken_dreams_93 said:
			
		

> Konichiwa I've got an Avy and Sig request for Oceanrain.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ Request_
> ...


um since oceanrain doesn't feel like doing sigs or avys can someone else do my request please, it would be highly appreciated


----------



## SMercury (Sep 19, 2006)

*@ Drunken Master*






Then I'll do *The Truth's* and *Olaf's*


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 19, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> I'm on it xD
> 
> I'll do *Captain_Pip*'s as well. [I'll try to learn rounded border first o_O but if ya dont wanna wait, ask byakugansan or anybody else to do it for ya]
> 
> ...



ehh, hmm...alrighty then. If it's too much trouble for you, I'll direct my request to someone else then. Sorry for the inconvenience =/

byakugansan, can you do my request then?


----------



## Shirou-chan (Sep 19, 2006)

Shirou-chan said:
			
		

> *Request and avatar for oceanrain...*
> *Avatar size:* 125x125
> *Sig Size:* Whatever
> *Colors:* Whatever
> ...



I'll contine to wait for oceanrain since good gfx and sigs take time and shit like that


----------



## [sephir] (Sep 19, 2006)

broken_dreams_93 said:
			
		

> um since oceanrain doesn't feel like doing sigs or avys can someone else do my request please, it would be highly appreciated



Did what I could, ill do the ava a bit later.


----------



## SMercury (Sep 19, 2006)

The Truth said:
			
		

> Alright ladies and gentlemen, i'm feeling artistic. Without further ado my third sig/avy request:
> For my sig I'd like to have these two pictures put in:
> this image.
> this image.
> ...



Will 500x350 be all right? (Since the limit is 500x350) Or do you just want another size?


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Sep 19, 2006)

i have an avi request for whoever is able 


Stock:this
Size:125 x 125
Text:zaku

make it realy cool


EDIT ok yes i juss checked and it says that i got my last sig 9-12-06 that was last tuseday and this is a week from then so that means a new request really it does lol so here goes if im wrong im sorry for being stupid


Stock:this
Size:400 x 150
Colors: blue and grey or what you feel is best
Text:Zaku Ninja of Sound


----------



## 8018 (Sep 19, 2006)

i'll take *Gatsuuga* and *Elven Ninja*

-___-
dun do that again Urahara, follow the
rules or least read them before posting <33


----------



## Suu (Sep 19, 2006)

Izanagi said:
			
		

> here you go
> if you're not diggin the
> black and white, tell me,
> i'll think of something else~
> ...


Thanks! I love it! Cred and reps to you! ^^


----------



## Rika (Sep 19, 2006)

Sig and Ava Request for *Oceanrain*. Or anyone really *:3*



*Spoiler*: __ 





*Avatar: *

。Stock :  
。Size: As big as possible - (Though not 150x150 – can’t have that size, yet ;3)
。Text : Rika 
*.*Sub-text: 利香


*Sig:*

。Stock: Same as above
。Size: Default. Or the easiest size for the stock :3
。Text : Rinoa Heartilly 
*.*Sub-text: The free spirit
。Also: Text: Rika and sub-text: 利香 - off to a side/corner please ;3
。Others : Rounded Borders. If Possible. Thanks 





Also, *if* like to have some specifics/guidelines to get an idea:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Ava + Sig:* 

* 。*Theme: Calm and Soft 
*。*Color: Blue, with a black or white background 
*。*Font: Perhaps, cursive/fancy?
*。**IF* possible: Could you add a feather or a pair of angel wings into the ava and sig? (If you are familiar with Final Fantasy 8, this would make more sense) But, only if you can *;3*





Rep and Cred, of course *;3*

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Sep 19, 2006)

[sephir said:
			
		

> ]Did what I could, ill do the ava a bit later.



OMG it looks great! thank you soo much and thanks in advance for the ava. rep/cred you!


----------



## Shizor (Sep 19, 2006)

Signature/Avatar request for... anyone, really. As long as you're good at it. TBH I'd like to see Byakugansan do this one, as I really like my current that he made.

Size: 380x110 or something like that for sig, 125x125 for avatar



Color: Green/Black (preferred), or green/white

Text: Shizor, and Sandal-Hat

I don't really have a specific style to request, but I do like the one used in my current sig, if that'll help.


Thank you.


----------



## SMercury (Sep 19, 2006)

The Truth said:
			
		

> Yes if 500x350 is the limit then thats fine. I was just unsure because the sig limits were changed for normal members to 550x400. I'll delete this after you see it to prevent spam.



Ok! (You can delete that post now).

*@ Gatsuuga* - Please just edit your former request with the new information; there's no need to make a second post. Now, it looks like you made two requests within a couple of minutes! 



*The Truth*


*Spoiler*: __ 












*Olaf* - I added a *hint* of color to the sig picture; it just didn't look too well w/o a bit of a matching tint.


*Spoiler*: __ 











I take on *Shizor's* and *Rika's* if you'll both allow me the honor (since I know I am no comparison to Oceanrain)


----------



## The Truth (Sep 19, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> Ok! (You can delete that post now).
> *The Truth*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Love it SMercury, beautiful. Reps and cred for a job well done. However I was wondering if you could make the image of Saito(sig) on the right abit clearer? It took me a while to find that render, so i was wondering if you could get his face and stuff more visible like the one on the left? If not, thanks anyway.


----------



## 8018 (Sep 20, 2006)

Gatsuuga said:
			
		

> i have an avi request for whoever is able
> 
> 
> Stock:Link removed
> ...



i got your avytars ready 
​
i was messing around XD

you can take all of them or
one, just tell me =3


*elven you're next <3*


----------



## olaf (Sep 20, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *Olaf* - I added a *hint* of color to the sig picture; it just didn't look too well w/o a bit of a matching tint.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Thanks, it's great! I copied it to my hard drive.


----------



## Shirou-chan (Sep 20, 2006)

c

can someone good with txt help me out and put Eyesheild 21 and Sena Kobayakawa on it and make 125x125 ava outta it too? The ava kinda like rounded edges with a duel scen type thing u guys got going on. Text for avatar will be Sena Eyesheild 21


----------



## lordmacintoshii (Sep 20, 2006)

Hitsu Chan said:
			
		

> Heh. Sorry for the late Thank You.  I love them.


After waiting in the shadows, my turn final arrives.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Sep 20, 2006)

RecklessNinja said:
			
		

> Ok my request is pretty much a Kakuzu avatar
> 
> -Size, 150x150(Im finally a senior member!!)
> -Full photoshop with color(I was thinking either red or blue overtone kinda)
> ...


Requesting from 5 pages back.........

I know I have a Kakuzu avatar already, but id still like someone to do it the way I put above, thanks


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Sep 20, 2006)

Lightning~Edge said:
			
		

> I would like to request one! ^_^
> 
> *Signature*
> 
> ...



Well i dont kno if anyones started on mine yet (from a couple pages back) so if not i forgot to direct it to someone so id like to direct it to either byakugansan or anyone who wants to


----------



## Lightning (Sep 20, 2006)

@captain pip, i hope you like it(i actually like how this one came out


----------



## Mojim (Sep 20, 2006)

Reposting from page 120 ^^

Avy request for *Byakugansan,Izanagi or Suz*.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Here's the stock:

-size 125 x 125 *and* 150 x 150,Please! ^^
-Theme: *Japanese*
-Text 'Nanao' (If you  have Japanese text,please put both),if not,never mind about it.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 20, 2006)

Is Suzu dead? O_o
Could someone please take my request?

Request:Tsuyokiss.06.Your-Mom


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 20, 2006)

byakugansan said:
			
		

> @captain pip, i hope you like it(i actually like how this one came out



ooo! Thnx! It really looks great!  

*reps yah! Thnx alot, byakugansan!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 20, 2006)

Sig + Avy request for Izanagi

Type: Sig
Stock: x
Style: kinda like this x /with a hint of elegance
Text: ViolentlyHappy

Type: Avy
Stock: x
Style: same as sig
Size: 150x150
Text: none


----------



## 8018 (Sep 20, 2006)

Elven Ninja said:
			
		

> I have a request for *Oceanrain* *Izanagi*
> 
> Stock:
> Text: One Piece
> ...



here you go. sorry, only one
version .__.
​hope you like~

i'm gonna take those avatar requests >D
*RecklessNinja*
you're next and after that
*azim86*
and finally
*ViolentlyHappy*

_*just one more thing, this is
the last time i take request that have
fanarts in them, if you want a request
from make sure its an official art, or 
something else, except fanarts >.>
i'll accept vectors X]
the reason i'm doing this is b/c i don't
feel confortable using others people
stuff with out permission. so if you
have it, i'll gladly accept it*_


----------



## Shizor (Sep 20, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> I take on *Shizor's* and *Rika's* if you'll both allow me the honor (since I know I am no comparison to Oceanrain)



Actually, I think I'd like byakugansan to do it... if he wants to.

I like his style.


----------



## Lightning (Sep 20, 2006)

Shizor said:
			
		

> Actually, I think I'd like byakugansan to do it... if he wants to.
> 
> I like his style.



no problem . when you say you like my style does that mean my current style?


----------



## mechaBD (Sep 20, 2006)

Sig Request for anyone.

Stock: X
Size: 475 x 125 (I don't care about the size really. I just threw numbers out there.)
Text: Ipathskater420

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 8018 (Sep 20, 2006)

RecklessNinja said:
			
		

> Requesting from 5 pages back.........
> 
> I know I have a Kakuzu avatar already, but id still like someone to do it the way I put above, thanks



here you go, two versions
​
if you cant read your
username, tell me >.>

Next:
*azim86
ViolentlyHappy*


----------



## Shizor (Sep 20, 2006)

byakugansan said:
			
		

> no problem . when you say you like my style does that mean my current style?



to be honest, its all good.


----------



## SMercury (Sep 20, 2006)

Lightning~Edge said:
			
		

> Well i dont kno if anyones started on mine yet (from a couple pages back) so if not i forgot to direct it to someone so id like to direct it to either byakugansan or anyone who wants to



Did you provide a picture for your request? Probably then someone will do it.





			
				ipathskater420 said:
			
		

> Sig Request for anyone.
> 
> *Stock: X*
> Size: 475 x 125 (I don't care about the size really. I just threw numbers out there.)
> ...



Please host your own stock on an image hosting service. You can use Imageshack (easiest) or  (free account-based) or another server. It saves time on loading that way and isn't hot-linking.



*@ Rika* - I originally put angel wings behind her but then the text covered it up. Sorry about that







*@ Shizor* - I know you wanted Byakugansan to do it, but I already finished before I read that post.  So I just posted it anyway. Just think of it as a gift (It's more black/green/gold mostly because of his hair)






Then I'll work on *Edo-chan's* and *Arctic~Blaze's*


----------



## Rika (Sep 21, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> Did you provide a picture for your request? Probably then someone will do it.
> 
> 
> *@ Rika* - I originally put angel wings behind her but then the text covered it up. Sorry about that



 OMG! I love it! Thank you *so* much! That's fine about the angel wings n.n I love it! It's amazing, thanks < 3

Reps and cred, of course ^^



Arigatou gozaimasu!


----------



## Lightning (Sep 21, 2006)

@shizor i finished it, i hope you like it!


----------



## mechaBD (Sep 21, 2006)

ipathskater420 said:
			
		

> Sig Request for anyone.
> 
> Stock: X
> Size: 475 x 125 (I don't care about the size really. I just threw numbers out there.)
> ...



Edit: Okay Ive uploaded the image.

>_>


----------



## Elven Ninja (Sep 21, 2006)

Izanagi said:
			
		

> here you go. sorry, only one
> version .__.
> ​hope you like~
> 
> ...



thanks man thats brilliant


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 21, 2006)

@ Air

lol. I just slapped some text on this. You didn't wanted effects cause you want it to match your ava, lol.

Feel free to yell at me x]


----------



## Shizor (Sep 21, 2006)

Wow... Byakugansan and Smercury thank you so much for those tags, I think I'll use both!


----------



## Shunsuii (Sep 21, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> @ Air
> 
> lol. I just slapped some text on this. You didn't wanted effects cause you want it to match your ava, lol.
> 
> Feel free to yell at me x]



No problem, I dont mind it.


----------



## Shunsuii (Sep 21, 2006)

Yo Shizor, I accidently gave u a rep that was meant for Zaki, can you rep him for me now?


----------



## Seany (Sep 21, 2006)

2 sig requests ^^

Stocks:
*Spoiler*: __ 








Sizes: Both 400 x 150

Colours: Whatever looks best

Text: Cartoon

Thanks!


----------



## Roy (Sep 21, 2006)

Sig+avy request for Izanagi  (it's been a week since I posted my request but I barely got it  done a few days ago so thats why im requesting again )                                                                                                                                                                                              -----*Sig* Stock: ------Text: RED HOT CHILI PEPPERS, Roy------Size: thats up tp you --------*Avy* Stock:------Size: 150 x 150-------Text: Flea​


----------



## Red (Sep 21, 2006)

blindpipe said:
			
		

> Sig and avy request to suzuhiko
> stock:
> size:anything suitable for a sig and avy
> theme:insanity
> ...


since suzu is not responding cany *anybody  *can take just reposting from some pages back


----------



## Roy (Sep 21, 2006)

Roy said:
			
		

> *Sig+avy* request for *Izanagi*  (it's been a week since I posted my request but I barely got it  done a few days ago so thats why im requesting again )                                                                                                                                                                                              -----*Sig* Stock: ------Text: RED HOT CHILI PEPPERS, Roy------Size: thats up tp you --------*Avy* Stock:------Size: 150 x 150-------Text: Flea​


reposting


----------



## chauronity (Sep 21, 2006)

Roy said:
			
		

> Sig+avy request for Izanagi  (it's been a week since I posted my request but I barely got it  done a few days ago so thats why im requesting again )



It doesnt work that way. It's a WEEK from that day you RECEIVED your sig.



*rant ahead* 

And why cant you be happy with the sigs you receive for longer, but you must get a new one right when you technically can - not like it's against the rules but still? IF you dont like some stuff, tell what's wrong and then it'll be improven if the artist can. 
Otherwise, learn to do your own, please... request-whores has no place around here. 

( Guys like you make me wanna add a new rule to the studio: 
- do not make sig requests many weeks in a row - 
I'm not applying it yet thought. )


----------



## Roy (Sep 21, 2006)

ohh sorry I didint know it's cause this happended before so I thought you could do it


----------



## [sephir] (Sep 21, 2006)

blindpipe said:
			
		

> since suzu is not responding cany *anybody  *can take just reposting from some pages back


----------



## Shirou-chan (Sep 21, 2006)

Shirou-chan said:
			
		

> *Request and avatar for oceanrain...*
> *Avatar size:* 125x125
> *Sig Size:* Whatever
> *Colors:* Whatever
> ...






			
				Shirou-chan said:
			
		

> c
> 
> can someone good with txt help me out and put Eyesheild 21 and Sena Kobayakawa on it and make 125x125 ava outta it too? The ava kinda like rounded edges with a duel scen type thing u guys got going on. Text for avatar will be Sena Eyesheild 21





reposting weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 21, 2006)

I'll do *Cartoon's* request


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 21, 2006)

Link removed

Reposting.
Since Suzu isnt around right now,could someone else please take my request?


----------



## SMercury (Sep 21, 2006)

*@ Edo-chan* - I completely made something in a totally different style than you wanted. I hope that's OK






*@ Arctic~Blaze* - Very difficult to do with 3 stocks, but I somehow managed to make something. I hope it's dreamy enough 








Next is *ipathskater420's* and *Shirou-chan's*


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 21, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ Edo-chan* - I completely made something totally different from RagingNinja's (mostly cuz I didn't want to copy another artist's style). I still hope you'll like it



Awesome..0:

But could you make the sig a bit bigger?

Cred&Rep >D


----------



## Fai (Sep 21, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ Edo-chan* - I completely made something in a totally different style than you wanted. I hope that's OK
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG!!that is so cute!!!thank u so much


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Sep 21, 2006)

Sig requert
Size: whatever u like
picture-

color- whatever u like
text- basye


----------



## Lightning (Sep 21, 2006)

@Fat nin


----------



## Alcazar (Sep 21, 2006)

Request for anyone

Type: Sig
Stock:
Size:Whatever you see fit for a sig
Style:A desert, sandy kind of theme
Text:NonameCreature

Type:Avy
Stock:
Size:125x125
Style:same as sig but only want upper body part of picture as avy
Text:NonameCreature


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 21, 2006)

byakugansan said:
			
		

> @Fat nin


Make it 150X150 Please 

PS I couldn't PM you becuase you don't have anymore space


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Sep 21, 2006)

Okay this request is open to anyone but, if you have time Mikko, I would really love if you could give it a go <3

Pictures: Any of the following works for me! 














Colors: Depends on the picture you choose. I trust all of your judgements but if you really need my imput, PM me telling me which image you have chosen and I will respond with the colors I want.

Size: 400x110. However I won't mind if you play around with it. If you think another size is more fitting, by all means, go for it!

Text: Freedom and Justice, Kira Yamato & Athrun Zala. I want both phrases incorperated somehow but they don't nesessarily have to be placed in any specific way or even by each other.

Thanks so much to anyone to gives it a try!!! <33333


----------



## 8018 (Sep 22, 2006)

azim86 said:
			
		

> Reposting from page 120 ^^
> 
> Avy request for *Byakugansan,Izanagi or Suz*.
> 
> ...



two versions <3
*125x125*

*150x150*​
i really liked the outcomes,
enjoy <3~

and finally *ViolentlyHappy*
and i'll be taking more


----------



## Mojim (Sep 22, 2006)

^ Izanagi your my saviour 
Love ya ^_^.The avys look soo nice and beautiful.I love it so much 

Rep and cred to ya ^^
Thanks sooo much Izanagi \^0^/


----------



## Naruto_Rasengan (Sep 22, 2006)

Sig & ava for Suzu, Ocean, Yoshi,  DeathGigas or Izanagi. 

Stock: I think I'm in love

Avvy
Size: 150x150
Color: whatever works for you
text: "Wind..."

Sig
Size: your choice
color: your choice
text: "Wind... The supreme battle strength" or whatever you feel is suitable.

Thanks in advance. I really appreciate what is being done here.


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 22, 2006)

I'll also do *Lacus Clyne's* request together with *Cartoon's*


----------



## Red (Sep 22, 2006)

Omy dear lord I luv it!!!thanks..but you forgot the avy....Thanks REPS!!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2006)

Request for Oceanrain.  I can wait if availability is an issue.

Request:  Sig 400 X 120
Stock:
Color/Style: Silver to match her eyes.  Something that makes her look desirable.
Text:  covet (in the left corner).

If my stock is too big I will produce another one.  Thanks.


----------



## chauronity (Sep 22, 2006)

Lovely avies Izanagi <3



			
				Lacus Clyne said:
			
		

> Okay this request is open to anyone but, if you have time Mikko, I would really love if you could give it a go <3



Stopped by to do this for rho - a quicky but it still goes ne?







			
				tobiume said:
			
		

> Request for Oceanrain.  I can wait if availability is an issue.



Kinda depends. Might do, might not. 

(stock could be better -- if you can change it, please do)


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks hun  They both look awesome <3 I will rep you as soon as I am allowed to! I *really **really *appreciate it!


----------



## Gambitz (Sep 22, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ Drunken Master*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



umm thank you reps...


----------



## [sephir] (Sep 22, 2006)

blindpipe said:
			
		

> Omy dear lord I luv it!!!thanks..but you forgot the avy....Thanks REPS!!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2006)

Here are some more stock options, Ocean.  I am not sure if they are any better.  (I don't know shit about quality when it comes to stocks, so I apologize in advance if these are no better than the previous one I provided.)


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 22, 2006)

*NO SPAMMING! *


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Sep 22, 2006)

Request for [sephir].

*Graphic Type:* Banner + Avatar

*Stock: *  (Include the whole image, if you can)

*Colors:* Red and black.

*Text:* Inuyasha

*Sub-Text:* (Somewhere in the corners) Ryan

*Size:* Banner - About the same size as the banner I currently have now. Avatar - 125 x 125.

Thanks, and take your time.


----------



## [sephir] (Sep 22, 2006)

Arashi Kazama said:
			
		

> Request for [sephir].
> 
> *Graphic Type:* Banner + Avatar
> 
> ...



No problem


----------



## Tiger_lili (Sep 22, 2006)

I wanted to see if I could get this fanart done into a sig by Oceanrain:



Size: 450x125
Colors: Whatever is fine
Text: You electrify my life

Thanks .


----------



## [sephir] (Sep 22, 2006)

Arashi Kazama said:
			
		

> Request for [sephir].
> 
> *Graphic Type:* Banner + Avatar
> 
> ...


----------



## Procyon (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a signature and avatar request please...

Stock: 

I leave the rest to you. Thanks.


----------



## Saosin (Sep 22, 2006)

Request for *[sephir]* or *SMercury*.

*Request:* 
Signature && Avatar
*Size:*
Signature -  410 x 110
Avatar - 125 x 125
*Text:*
Signature - The demon in me.
Avatar - Shukaku
*Stock:*
Map Of NarutoVerse

or

Map Of NarutoVerse
*Colors:*
Dark colors, but not so dark that you can't read the text
*Theme:*
Dark, sadistic, angry-ish? x)


----------



## SMercury (Sep 22, 2006)

*@ Shirou-chan*






*@ Ipathskater420* - I made two versions: the 475x125 and a 375x125 (usual size)


*Spoiler*: __ 












Then I'll take *NonameCreature's* and *Basye's*


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Sep 22, 2006)

broken_dreams_93 said:
			
		

> Konichiwa I've got an Avy and Sig request for Oceanrain.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ Request_
> 
> ...



i got my sig already, but haven't recieved my avy since i think [sephir] might've forgotten me so can someone do it please


----------



## mechaBD (Sep 22, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ Shirou-chan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome job. Thanks.


----------



## D?j? Vu (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi, I'm really desperate for an avatar and sig, and I'm really hoping I'll get a response for this. This might be difficult but please bear with me.

。Picture: Orochimaru. I can't find a good picture due to the fact that I am retarded, so please find/use a good one.

。Colors: Purple and black, or whatever you think would look best.

。Size: I'd like the avatar to be 125x125 and the sig to be, well big.

。Text: Deja Vu, and have the font be something well, readable.

Oh and please no mirror effect or whatever it is when the stock is like shown multiple times. ( I don't like that  )

Sorry if this is too much to ask for. Please make it really cool. If you have any questions feel free to PM me.

*Edit:* Forget it, I can't provide a stock because I will pick something shitty and waste your time. Thanks anyways.


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Sep 22, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> Did you provide a picture for your request? Probably then someone will do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm sure heres the head i'd like  on the left and with a very dark background and red lightning  and the word Lightning~edge in the bottem right corner for the avi just basicly the head


----------



## Caile (Sep 22, 2006)

I'd like a Signature + Avatar Set please. 

Done by : Anyone 
Theme : I'd like it done like what Sephire did to Blindpipe's.
Stock : Link removed
Text on Signature : The Unknown ..
Text on Avatar : Shadow
Size of Avatar : 150x150 and 125x125 please.
Size of Signature : Default .. I guess.

Thanks. x\


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 22, 2006)

@ Cartoon - the other pic has poor quality. Can't work with it.



*PLEASE TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURES~~*


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 22, 2006)

I'll do *Distant.Shadows'* request with *Am?thσn's* as well.


----------



## [sephir] (Sep 22, 2006)

鬼鮫 said:
			
		

> Request for *[sephir]* or *SMercury*.
> 
> *Request:*
> Signature && Avatar
> ...



*Avatar*


*Version 1*


*Version 2*


----------



## 8018 (Sep 22, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> Sig + Avy request for Izanagi
> 
> Type: Sig
> Stock: x
> ...




done!

​
there were actually two versions,
i have the secon one saved in my
computer, if you want it i can upload
it for you.

avatars
​
hope you like ~

thank you oceanrain <33333
_
and another note to
the people that make requests,
i dun add borders to my stuff,
cos i think the border ruins the 
tag/avy/sig most of the time...
so respect that decision
made by *ME*
just to let you all know >.>

and if you want me to add
a border tell me XD


i know most of you wont read
this .___._


----------



## SMercury (Sep 22, 2006)

*@ Lightning Edge*

All right! Now that you have your picture, please repost your request with the pic included (just so we all can see it). I know this seems like a hassle, but that's how itz gotta be 2 get it done.  


*@ basye*




I didn't forget about *NonameCreature*




			
				Deja Vu said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm really desperate for an avatar and sig, and I'm really hoping I'll get a response for this. This might be difficult but please bear with me.
> 
> 。Picture: Orochimaru. I can't find a good picture due to the fact that I am retarded, so please find/use a good one.
> 
> ...




Whether or not you're mentally challenged, none of us can know what kind of picture is "good" to you. If you want your request considered, you'll have to edit it with a link to a picture (uploaded on photobucket or imageshack)  and then repost. I suggest using google searching images of "orochimaru" or visiting animegalleries.com or something similar. 



And I agree:

*PLEASE TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURES 
It really helps us in the finding/filling requests. Thank you.​*


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 22, 2006)

Izanagi said:
			
		

> done!
> 
> ​
> there were actually two versions,
> ...




ZOMG!!!! 

These are totally awesome! They're great!
Thanks a bunch!


+reps & cred for you! 


EDIT: I just noticed that you spelled
my name wrong in the sig!   Is it possible for you
to fix that?


----------



## inumike (Sep 23, 2006)

how long do i have to wait for anotuther avy and sig


----------



## [sephir] (Sep 23, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I have a signature and avatar request please...
> 
> Stock:
> 
> I leave the rest to you. Thanks.


----------



## 8018 (Sep 23, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> ZOMG!!!!
> 
> These are totally awesome! They're great!
> Thanks a bunch!
> ...



XDDD
so sorry about that ~
here you go, its gonna look
a tad different tho .__.
​
@*inumike*
it depends how busy the
person you requested it to
is .__.


----------



## inumike (Sep 23, 2006)

Izanagi said:
			
		

> @*inumike*
> it depends how busy the
> person you requested it to
> is .__.



acutully i don't care who makes it


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 23, 2006)

Distant.Shadows said:
			
		

> I'd like a Signature + Avatar Set please.
> 
> Done by : Anyone
> Theme : I'd like it done like what Sephire did to Blindpipe's.
> ...



Couldnt do it like [sephir]'s style



++



Take it or leave it



			
				inumike said:
			
		

> acutully i don't care who makes it



Actually, when oceanrain said that your request has been denied, he/she meant that you cant request yet cause you just received your sig & ava by SMercury a couple of days ago which literally means that you need to wait a week before requesting again. Just so you know, you can request again.

*@ [sephir]*

pls read the posts before doing requests, seph. I was about to post Am?thσn's request but you did it without posting that you would do it. Pls at least post a reply stating which request you would do.


----------



## Caile (Sep 23, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> Couldnt do it like [sephir]'s style
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks awesome, Thanks.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 23, 2006)

Sig and ava please. Sig 500x150, ava 150x150 and 125x125.

This is what i want to be done: Kakashi
The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are: 
I Want the text in my sig to read: Sharingan Eye, SE in corner of ava.


----------



## 8018 (Sep 23, 2006)

^i'll take yours <3~


----------



## Hagen (Sep 23, 2006)

Avatar request for anyone:
Size: 125 x 125
No text
Stock:
Ok, i only want the last square of the page (Kimimaro's face) as the avatar.
Colors: 
simple, the same format as the manga. With red color as background.
(black/red   instead of   black/white) 

Rep+crep, thanks in advance.


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 23, 2006)

I'll do *Locard's* request.


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 23, 2006)

Locard said:
			
		

> Default
> Avatar request for anyone:
> Size: 125 x 125
> No text
> ...



I made 3 versions x3




			
				Copy.Nin said:
			
		

> Request For Sephir or Zaki
> 
> Stock: Link removed
> 
> ...



*Denied* - You just got a set from byakugansan _*[unless you made 30 new posts, I'll do it. Interval for requests are 1 week or 30 posts xD]*_


----------



## Seany (Sep 23, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> @ Cartoon - the other pic has poor quality. Can't work with it.
> 
> 
> 
> *PLEASE TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURES~~*



Oh never mind about the other then ^^
But thanks for this! amazing!!


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Sep 23, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ Lightning Edge*
> 
> All right! Now that you have your picture, please repost your request with the pic included (just so we all can see it). I know this seems like a hassle, but that's how itz gotta be 2 get it done.
> 
> ...


thank you it looks great


----------



## az0r (Sep 23, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> I made 3 versions x3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh i thought it was a week,dont worry  about it then
ill just repost wen the times comes i think ill come back in another week im kool with this set =] sorry for the fuss
im pretty sure ive done 30 but dosent matter ^^


----------



## Ippy (Sep 23, 2006)

Request for a sig by [sephir], and it's approved by Suz....
*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				o_O is Suz said:
			
		

> o_O said:
> lol you caqn ask whoever you want
> ({Tenchou}) said:
> u wont be mad?
> ...





...just in case anyone thinks its wrong to request two different sigs from two different ppl with the same stock......>>
*Stock:* I even pre rendered it and everything......>>
*Size:* Not the traditional landscape format, but I prefer portrait.  I guess.... 300 x 500 please?
*Colors:* I'd like a bluish/purplish color scheme, if you would be so kind.
*Text:* "Taichou" somewhere on there.  My current username's days are numbered.
*Special:* Can you make it with some transparency like you did with this guys sig?

Thanks in advance! ^_^


----------



## Heroin (Sep 23, 2006)

I have a sig and avy request plz! ^__^

My sig that I want...
Size:400x300 if it dose not look good plz change it to somethen that dose thank you C:
Textne
Color:anything that is good thank you..
One more thing can you cut out the black stuff thanks.. 



Avy that i want...
Textne
Color:anything that looks nice
Size:125x125
Can you please just put the 2 first girls in the avy not the girls in the back...One more thing can you not show there waste and legs cut it just below there belly button (:


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 23, 2006)

I have an avy request for oceanrain, Zaki, Sephir, or Izanagi.

Stock:

Text: Edward Elric
Size: 125 x 125
Other: Make it look colorful =)

Thanks in advance! Will rep + Cred! (Take your time guys!  )


----------



## [sephir] (Sep 23, 2006)

Shirou-chan said:
			
		

> Cancel my Final Fantasy Sig.
> 
> This sig/ava is for [sephir]
> Style and size: Future aspiring UtahCrip?
> ...



Re-upload your stock


----------



## Shirou-chan (Sep 23, 2006)

Link removed
^ their you go


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Sep 23, 2006)

[sephir] said:
			
		

>



Excellent! *Reps + credit*


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 23, 2006)

Izanagi said:
			
		

> XDDD
> so sorry about that ~
> here you go, its gonna look
> a tad different tho .__.
> ​




Thanks a bunch!


----------



## [sephir] (Sep 23, 2006)

Immoral Flame said:
			
		

> Request for a sig by [sephir], and it's approved by Suz.......just in case anyone thinks its wrong to request two different sigs from two different ppl with the same stock......>>
> *Stock:* I even pre rendered it and everything......>>
> *Size:* Not the traditional landscape format, but I prefer portrait.  I guess.... 300 x 500 please?
> *Colors:* I'd like a bluish/purplish color scheme, if you would be so kind.
> ...



*Avatar*

*
Version 1*


*Version 2*


Hard to work with...

-----------------------------------------

*And Shirou*- _ I still can't see your stock._


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Sep 23, 2006)

I would like to request one! ^_^

*Signature*

I would like it if you could put Kakashis face behind red lightning  (with kakshis face mostly on the left and the lightning all over the pic) with a very dark bakground, and half his face is mostly in shadow and the other part (his sharingan part) not in shadow also with it showing his sharingan and in the bottom right corner i'd like it to say (in some sort of font i dont really care wich as long as it looks cool) Lightning~Edge

*Avitar*
For the avitar i'd like to just have kakashis face like on the signature

*Other*
i'd like it if you rounded the corners but thats nothing special so you dont have to

ok SMurcury i posted it and thnx in advance ^__^


----------



## Ippy (Sep 23, 2006)

[sephir] said:
			
		

> *Avatar*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


WOW!  Thanks!^_^......but you didn't have to also make me an avatar though, because I never planned on changing from the one that Suz made for me.

I probably should have made that more clear.....


----------



## kingdomhearts (Sep 23, 2006)

K I hope you can do this I want Neji and Naruto fighting.

I want Neji beatin up Naruto (optianol)

Basically the colors are wat Neji looks like Tan shirt black hair same wit Naruto with the backround to be in the battledome in the Chunin exams.

This is your choice cause I don't want to make people mad by making it to big but not to small so no one can see it.

Also, I want it to see "You can't beat a gifted genius"

Thnx so much I can't find onelike this I cant even get an image thnx a bunch!! By the way I want this to be an avatar *and * an image (If you can't get both please give me an image)


----------



## Lightning (Sep 23, 2006)

kingdomhearts said:
			
		

> K I hope you can do this I want Neji and Naruto fighting.
> 
> I want Neji beatin up Naruto (optianol)
> 
> ...



READ THE FIRST POST


----------



## Yosha (Sep 23, 2006)

Sig + ava request for *izanagi* or *oceanrain*.

*Ava*
*stock:* 
*size:* 125x125 & 150x150
*color:* whatever flows along with it
*text:* none

*Sig*
*Stock:* the same as above
*color:* whatever flows along with it
*size:* as you want it
*text:* "Uchiha Sasuke" and then under that or somewher else put "Follow your own tune..."


----------



## Gambitz (Sep 23, 2006)

well i have made over 30 posts...and i have a sig and avy request for byakugansan or zaki...

*Stock*:


*The Picture/Pictures I want in my avy and sig are:*The one i posted above with Gai plesae oh and with a white border around the siggy and avy and can the avy have a close up of Gai.

*The Color/Colors I want in my avy and sig are:* anything u want (bright colors)

*The Size I want is:* avy 150 x 150 with a white border and the siggy 400 x 150

*The Theme I want is:*(anything with nice effects).

*I Want the text in my sig to Read:* *Drunken Master * on the siggy and on the avy *DM*

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Lightning (Sep 23, 2006)

Drunken Master said:
			
		

> well i have made over 30 posts...and i have a sig and avy request for byakugansan or zaki...
> 
> *Stock*:
> 
> ...



Ill take yours DM but you just want gai right, no lee?


----------



## Gambitz (Sep 23, 2006)

yup just drunk gai XD...


----------



## Lightning (Sep 23, 2006)

Drunken Master said:
			
		

> yup just drunk gai XD...


haha ok, itll be done soon


----------



## SMercury (Sep 23, 2006)

inumike said:
			
		

> how long do i have to wait for anotuther avy and sig



If it has been more than 30 posts/1 wk (and I'm sure it has), then repost your request. That's pretty much all you can do.


*@ NonameCreature*







Now, I'll work on *Lightning Edge's*.


----------



## Alcazar (Sep 23, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ NonameCreature*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks thats awesome, reps & cred.But that wasn't the stock I posted for the avatar so I will post it again:


> Type:Avy
> Stock:
> Size:125x125
> Style:same as sig but only want upper body part of picture as avy
> Text:NonameCreature


----------



## Hagen (Sep 23, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> I made 3 versions x3


Thanks Zaki! *reps*


----------



## chauronity (Sep 23, 2006)

Zaki is now in charge of everything in here. So, listen to him.


----------



## chauronity (Sep 23, 2006)

Already did.  
And i will pack up these requests, atleast for a while. 
(for these boards, i mean)

That doesnt mean that i wouldnt be able to do yours suz


----------



## chauronity (Sep 23, 2006)

LOL i'm fairly sure that we'll see eachothers in the SOTW threads so it's no biggie  ;P 

But thanks.


----------



## Nill (Sep 23, 2006)

*Signature request for Byakugansan or Izanagi please)*

Stock: 

Text: Free?

Others: Would appreciate if both cage and a person are included.


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 23, 2006)

I'll do yours, *Captin_Pip*

@ Suzu
She hates me xD

@ ocean
come back whenever you want ^^


----------



## Taki (Sep 23, 2006)

For Suzu or Zaki, or SMurcury 

Banner:
Size: 380x100
Theme: A cybernetic ( a light beige & turqouise )
Text: 'Kusanagi' on the sword. And 'Avenge the memories' somewhere else. Make it look cool.
Boarder: A think black one

Avi: Same pic as banner
Size: 125x125
Theme: Same as banner
Text: 'Taki' in the bottom left
Boarder: A thin black one

Here the pic choices:

x
  x


----------



## SMercury (Sep 23, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Zaki is now in charge of everything in here. So, listen to him.



Have a very relaxed life. You deserve it


----------



## 8018 (Sep 23, 2006)

D=

have fun oceanrain, i'll miss you ;-;

requests i'm doing
*Sharingan Eyey*
*Captain Pip*
and rain, are you
gonna take *Apparatus Sky*?
or do you want me to
do it? .__.
same question goes for
Byakugansan, do you want me to
take *Funkybooda*'s request?


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 23, 2006)

Captain Pip said:
			
		

> I have an avy request for oceanrain, Zaki, Sephir, or Izanagi.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



I made a set xP





*Sexy Pervert* next and *Kusanagi*


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 23, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> I made a set xP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The sig was unexpected... but thnx  Although I feel guilty for having two sigs done in one week  

Thnx anyways! Reps to you Zaki!


----------



## 8018 (Sep 23, 2006)

i haven't started on yours
yet Captain Pip, but Zaki, do
post if you're gonna make
someones sigs =/
its kind of bothersome if you 
dont .__.


----------



## Lightning (Sep 23, 2006)

Izanagi said:
			
		

> D=
> 
> have fun oceanrain, i'll miss you ;-;
> 
> ...



no dont worry ill take funkybooda's off your shoulders 

BTW
@Drunken Master

incase you can't see it, the white border is there



if you like the tag ill make the ava, if you dont, then i guess you wont like the ava


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Sep 23, 2006)

broken_dreams_93 said:
			
		

> Konichiwa I've got an Avy and Sig request for Oceanrain.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ Request_
> 
> ...



i think [sephir] might've forgotten me so reposting too but [sephir] *HAS* my sig so jus da avy


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 23, 2006)

Izanagi said:
			
		

> i haven't started on yours
> yet Captain Pip, but Zaki, do
> post if you're gonna make
> someones sigs =/
> ...



I DID post that I would do Captain Pip's request before you even said that you would do his'/her's. You didn't scan the posts before posting that you would do requests . Look at reply #2788 in this very page and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## 8018 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sharingan Eye said:
			
		

> Sig and ava please. Sig 500x150, ava 150x150 and 125x125.
> 
> This is what i want to be done: Kakashi
> The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are: here.
> I Want the text in my sig to read: Sharingan Eye, SE in corner of ava.



here you go, sorry
one version .__.

​
and your avatars
​
sorry zaki XD
my cousin wanted to use
the computer 'really bad', as
she said, so i went through stuff
and just added captain pip >.>;

well since i have two requests
off my shoulder, not sure what
i'm gonna do now XD


----------



## SMercury (Sep 24, 2006)

*@ lightning edge* - I think I did most of the stuff you wanted, but there was a lot (some of it confusing) so I may have missed something. PM me if anything is wrong.


----------



## Shirou-chan (Sep 24, 2006)

here u are.................again....

RIRAITO SHITE!!


----------



## Yosha (Sep 24, 2006)

Izanagi said:
			
		

> D=
> 
> have fun oceanrain, i'll miss you ;-;
> 
> ...



im thinking ocean is done...


----------



## 8018 (Sep 24, 2006)

^well, i really dun like using
fanarts in sigs, and
that one that you posted
has big letters in it,
meaning..not sure if i can
work with it >.<


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 24, 2006)

I peek in here and I find so many things have changed..... 
and i had my PS open so...

here ya go suz


*TURN OFF SIGS ppl*

@apparatus..
post a different stock, that one has the water mark of the site you took it from....


----------



## Yosha (Sep 24, 2006)

also if you cannot work on it then i guess i will leave it up to *yoshitune* or *suzu*

*-Edit-*


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2006)

Since Ocean is gone I guess I will make another request.

My request is for a signature.The key element that I want captured in the stock is her face, anything else that can be included is just gravy.
Size: 400 X 120
Text:  Malachite.  Color of text should be something dark.
Theme/Color:  Green.  I know it seems like a weird choice for the picture, but it works with her element.

Thanks in advance to anyone that takes my request.  I appreciate all the hard work you guys do.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Sep 24, 2006)

My Request.

Stock
here

Size : You decide which would fit

Text : Zen

Colour: Colours which would blend with the stock


----------



## [sephir] (Sep 24, 2006)

x_Zen_x said:
			
		

> My Request.
> 
> Stock
> here
> ...



Ill take this one.


----------



## Taki (Sep 24, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Thanks yoshi
> 
> 
> Two versions:
> ...


Wow, I need the jaws of life to close my mouth 

I like the dark opacity (or, something)

Its awesome! RRC will be provided. (but Photobucket is being an ass, Ill try to up it later)


----------



## Gambitz (Sep 24, 2006)

byakugansan said:
			
		

> no dont worry ill take funkybooda's off your shoulders
> 
> BTW
> @Drunken Master
> ...



i love the tag lol its been awile since iv had a drunken theme ...oh and i wouldent mind having the avy too XD...Thanks and reps...


----------



## Lightning (Sep 24, 2006)

Drunken Master said:
			
		

> i love the tag lol its been awile since iv had a drunken theme ...oh and i wouldent mind having the avy too XD...Thanks and reps...



you want the avy 150x150 right?


----------



## NastyNas (Sep 24, 2006)

The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:

here
(Can you make this a higher quailty when you make the sig)

this one.

The Color/Colors I want in my sig are:Make it look Good
The Size I want is: 400x150


 Want the text in my sig to readlquiorra

can i get round borders too


----------



## Lightning (Sep 24, 2006)

heres your avatar DM, hope you like it! 



EDIT 
@funkybooda


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Sep 24, 2006)

Yukimura Sanada said:
			
		

> The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:
> 
> here
> (Can you make this a higher quailty when you make the sig)
> ...



I don't know about the rest, but I remember that the banner you have at the top of your sig was made by Suzuhiko, and I don't see no credit in there. Read the first post again, and don't be surprised if no one finishes this request. Sorry for the spam, you may delete this post, I was just making a point.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Sep 24, 2006)

Is it to late to ask ? Sephir if you could make a 150X150 avy i forgot to add it in.


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Sep 24, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ lightning edge* - I think I did most of the stuff you wanted, but there was a lot (some of it confusing) so I may have missed something. PM me if anything is wrong.


holy :amazed :amazed :amazed  that is awsome lol THANK YOU SSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH


----------



## Gambitz (Sep 24, 2006)

byakugansan said:
			
		

> heres your avatar DM, hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it thanks once again byakugansan...


----------



## amas-emasiK (Sep 24, 2006)

Stock: 
(Sig and ava, please)

Colours: Like that in the stock; blacks, reds, etc.

Text: a-e

Size: No idea. Whatever is best.

Many thanks in advance, whoever takes it up.


----------



## SMercury (Sep 24, 2006)

amas-emasiK said:
			
		

> Stock:
> (Sig and ava, please)
> 
> Colours: Like that in the stock; blacks, reds, etc.
> ...



Your stock image doesn't work ....


I'll work on *tobiume's*


----------



## amas-emasiK (Sep 24, 2006)

Doesn't work? Be a little more specific, so I know what to do to change it.


----------



## Kaminari (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah, I would like to request a *avy* and *sig:*
_Text: _*Neji no Ten Kei *in the sig, *no text* in the avy.
_Size: _125*125 in the avy, and you can decide the size of the sig.
_Theme: _You decide.

Kudos to you of course.


----------



## SMercury (Sep 24, 2006)

amas-emasiK said:
			
		

> Doesn't work? Be a little more specific, so I know what to do to change it.



It says the link is broken.


----------



## amas-emasiK (Sep 24, 2006)

I can follow the link fine, but here's another image just in case. If neither of them work, then I have no idea what more I could do.

Stock: 
(Sig and ava, please)

Colours: Similar to that in the stock.

Text: a-e

Size: No idea. Whatever is best.

Many thanks in advance, whoever takes it up.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 24, 2006)

@amas

i'll do yours


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 24, 2006)

*Sig&Avvy* request for *Izanagi*

*Sig*

Stock:
Text:Edo-chan
Size:Whatever is best with you
Other:I really like your work,so whatever you do will be fine with me ^^

*Avvy*

Stock: Same as signature.
Text:Edo-chan
Size:125x125


Cred&Rep will be given.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nill (Sep 24, 2006)

byakugansan said:
			
		

> heres your avatar DM, hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^ I thank you, *Byakugansan* :3


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 24, 2006)

@amas


----------



## inumike (Sep 24, 2006)

sig and avy request to anyone 

sig
stock: 
text: Inumike villain or hero 
size: whatever size you want 

Avy 
stock:same as sig 
text:Inumike
size:125X125


----------



## ~Foxie~ (Sep 24, 2006)

heya!!!i have a sig+avy request for SMercury,[sephir],or izanagi 

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 




*Stock:*
   here 
i would like to have this pic put on the left

here
and this pic on the right,and can u plz scratch out the words

*Sig:*

Theme:i want a kind of saddish,depressing theme

Colors:u can pick,but let it be kinda darkish

Sizeever u think is good

Text1:Loneliness,the clearest of crystal insight into your own soul,its the fear of one's own self that haunts the lonely...(if its too long than can u cut it down to this:Loneliness...the fear of one's own self that haunts the lonely...)

Text2:~Foxie~

Text3: Gaara,in blood text if you think it looks good


*Avy:*

Theme:same as sig

Colors:same as sig

Size: can i get a 125x125 and a 150x150 plz?

Text1:~Foxie~

Text2: can you put the name Gaara vertical in the middle of the avy

*Other:*

can i possibly get a rounded border

and anything else u think is good




i hope this is not too much trouble!!!thankies in advance!


----------



## amas-emasiK (Sep 24, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @amas



Dude, that's the shit! Amazing how you did it so fast.
Thanks man, they're great.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 24, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> @Yoshi



Holy hell that is the most beautiful set I have ever worn or seen, thank you.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 24, 2006)

er.... request for anyone available ^_^

Sig:

Text: Can you see the darkness within my heart? Kizu
Colors:Whatever is best
Size: Anything that works best

Avy:

Size: 150 x 150
Text: For real??
Color: Light blue?


----------



## NastyNas (Sep 24, 2006)

Arashi Kazama said:
			
		

> I don't know about the rest, but I remember that the banner you have at the top of your sig was made by Suzuhiko, and I don't see no credit in there. Read the first post again, and don't be surprised if no one finishes this request. Sorry for the spam, you may delete this post, I was just making a point.


i do cred its jsut taht everytime i do it it always say i gotta spread some more rep


----------



## SMercury (Sep 24, 2006)

~Foxie~ said:
			
		

> heya!!!i have a sig+avy request for SMercury,[sephir],or izanagi
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> ...




I'll do yours along with *Tobiume's *


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 24, 2006)

For Yoshitsune, oceanrain or Suzuhiko,

*Avatar:* 
_Stock_: stock or this one
_Size_: 150x150
_Color_: Your choice
_Text_: None
_Other_: None

*Avatar (v2):*
_Stock_: stock 
What I want to be done with this avatar is to have each character and the robot to be in a 150x150 slot and than a few seconds later it goes to another character and so on until it repeats. It has to be under 558KB.

*Signature:*
_Stock_:Stock
_Size_: Your choice
_Color_: Some pink would be great, it'd go well with the stock.
_Text_: Hokage Naruto
_Text 2_: Simply The Greatest


----------



## Shiron (Sep 24, 2006)

Yukimura Sanada said:
			
		

> i do cred its jsut taht everytime i do it it always say i gotta spread some more rep


 No, Arashi wasn't talking about rep. What Arashing was taling about was crediting the people who made your sigs; ie, putting "Thanks x for the sig. " in your sig, with x being the name of the person who made the sig. That's what crediting is; putting who made the sig in your sig (look at my sig by going into my profile if you still don't get it). You haven't done this for any of the sigs you currently have.

Anyway, so this post isn't spam, I'll make a sig and ava request for anyone.

*Ava:*
Stock: stock
Size: 150x150
Color: Up to you
Text: Shiron

*Sig:*
Stock: Same as Ava
Size: Up to you
Color: Same as Ava
Text: Same as Ava


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 24, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> For Yoshitsune, oceanrain or Suzuhiko,



doing it!!! but i won't do v2 of avatar
~~

and Shiron's too~~


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 24, 2006)

@ Hokage Narutops


----------



## 8018 (Sep 24, 2006)

i'm working on *Edo-chans*,
*Neji no Ten Kei*, you need to
provide a bigger stock.
and i'll do *Kizu*

and i decided to eliminate that little
rule of mine about fanarts -_-
its gonna be a tough to follow it here


----------



## Kaminari (Sep 24, 2006)

Izanagi said:
			
		

> *Neji no Ten Kei*, you need to
> provide a bigger stock.


 I don't have it in any bigger size, so I'll just change it:

*avy* and *sig* request:
_Text: _*Neji no Ten Kei *in the sig, *no text* in the avy.
_Size: _125*125 in the avy, and you can decide the size of the sig.
_Theme: _You decide.

Hope it's big enough


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Sep 24, 2006)

I have a question Zaki, is it possible for you to make the texts animated?? I'm just wondering


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 24, 2006)

@shiron


----------



## [sephir] (Sep 24, 2006)

x_Zen_x said:
			
		

> My Request.
> 
> Stock
> stock
> ...


*
Avatar*


*Version 1*

*
Version 2*


----------



## Shiron (Sep 24, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @shiron


Awesome job.  C+R


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 24, 2006)

Neji no Ten Kei said:
			
		

> I don't have it in any bigger size, so I'll just change it:



i'll have it ready soon


----------



## -{BioShock}- (Sep 24, 2006)

*Signature*

Stock: Whit Knight Story Have this on the left side of the sig.

Size: 430 x 150

Background: Black with neon streaks of light blue, pink and yellow

Text: Have thin black rectangle go through the BG from the Ichigo picture to the other side and border that rectangle with white and on the inside of it have "Kurosaki Ichigo" and have the letters be colored white 

Borders: (Round of the corners of the sigs) Border the whole sig with white, Border the text with silver, border the picture with white so that it looks connected to the white bordering the black rectangle.

*Avatar*

Just cut the picture out of the left of the sig and border it with white(round of the corners too)

Size: 125x125


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 24, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @ Hokage Narutops



Sankyu!  Could you make the Simply the Greatest a tad bit more visible? I can barely see it.  Everything else is just godly, as always Yoshitune.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 24, 2006)

@tenkei





@narutops
um..that was part of the design, so


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 24, 2006)

azim86 said:
			
		

> *I will delete this post later*
> 
> Yoshi your PM space is already full ^^



just edit that post and i'll do it here~~

it's empty now


----------



## 8018 (Sep 24, 2006)

Edo-chan said:
			
		

> *Sig&Avvy* request for *Izanagi*
> 
> *Sig*
> 
> ...



i have lots of versions for you =3






​
hope you like~
i tried doing something
simple .__.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 24, 2006)

Izanagi said:
			
		

> i have lots of versions for you =3
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ho-ly ... Crap


You,sir/ma'am,are a god/godess.

Thats what you call _simple_?

Wow..XD

Cred&Rep ;3
Sankyuu~


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 24, 2006)

@azim



@izanagi
where'd u get the tape?


----------



## Mojim (Sep 24, 2006)

^ OMG!!!  
Yoshi,that was fast  and I'm loving that sig so much 
Thank you x100,so much Yoshi 

Cred and rep is a must for ya 

EDIT=I can't rep you now .I'll rep ya later Yoshi ^^


----------



## SMercury (Sep 24, 2006)

*@ tobiume*





*@ ~ Foxie ~* - You're avi's coming up.




Then I'll do *inumike's* and *Neji Hyuga's*


----------



## Bleach (Sep 24, 2006)

*This is what i want to be done*: First of all I would like a Signature and an Avatar =]. Also i would like a rounded black border possibly? If it goes good with the sig it self you can keep it and if it doesnt u dont need 2 put it in their
*The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:* 
*The Color/Colors I want in my sig are:* Ermm.. this is always hard part umm i would like colors Black and white possibly? or white and dark blue. Like something that goes with the background of the picture
*The Size I want is:* Regular? lol i still dont know the normal size 
*I Want the text in my sig to read:* °‡Urahara‡°


----------



## 8018 (Sep 24, 2006)

Kizu said:
			
		

> er.... request for anyone available ^_^
> 
> Sig:
> 
> ...




​

glad you liked it Edochan XD
but if you look closely you'll
notice i went simple on it >.>
'cept for the first one X]

and Yoshitsune, i made those
tape parts myself .__.


----------



## MOTO (Sep 24, 2006)

I have a avatar request for Suzuhiko.

pic:[Shinsen-Subs]​_Blood+​_50​_[6B9892C8].avi
color:black and white
size:could you make a 125x125 and a 100x100 one?
text: Sexy BoA

thank you.


----------



## SMercury (Sep 25, 2006)

*@ ~ Foxie ~*






*@ Inumike*






*@ Neji Hyuga* - I tried to follow your request, but a few things tripped me up. The yellow, lightblue, and pink actually turned out as blended colors rather than "neon lights." Next time, don't add so many directions; kinda stifles the creativity


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 25, 2006)

@ Sexy Haruko Pervert - no comment -.-
*Spoiler*: __ 






Signature coming up. Photobucket and Imageshack won't let me HOST! >xO




@ Kusanagi


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ tobiume*



Thank you.  I probably should have mentioned that the neko aspect of the image was something I wanted to capture badly.  If it's an easy change to make, would you mind?  If not, I will have to do better with my requests next time.  Thanks alot, I already repped you.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 25, 2006)

deadbygarra said:
			
		

> um,i would like to request an av and sig, combo for suzuhiko: um i would like this pic for my av, in 125x125 and please write



*DENIED*

read first post before requesting anything, and delete your post


----------



## Naruto_Rasengan (Sep 25, 2006)

Reposting previous request (it seems to have been missed/overlooked for some unkown reason).

Sig & ava for Suzu, Yoshi or anyone who is willing. 

Stock: x

Avvy
Size: 150x150
Color: whatever works for you
text: "Wind..." or whatever you feel is suitable.

Sig
Size: your choice
color: your choice
text: "Wind... The supreme battle strength" or whatever you feel is suitable.

Thanks in advance. I really appreciate what is being done here.


----------



## Kaminari (Sep 25, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @tenkei



Thanks a lot. Another masterpiece made by the great Yoshitsune .


----------



## Taki (Sep 25, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> @ Sexy Haruko Pervert - no comment -.-
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, another awesome piece by you.

Although I ask that you take my name of the sword. Cant really see it. But, the theme is awesome!

RRC will be provided, (i just have to spread rep first )


----------



## SMercury (Sep 25, 2006)

??Urahara?? said:
			
		

> *This is what i want to be done*: First of all I would like a Signature and an Avatar =]. Also i would like a rounded black border possibly? If it goes good with the sig it self you can keep it and if it doesnt u dont need 2 put it in their
> *The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:*
> *The Color/Colors I want in my sig are:* Ermm.. this is always hard part umm i would like colors Black and white possibly? or white and dark blue. Like something that goes with the background of the picture
> *The Size I want is:* Regular? lol i still dont know the normal size
> *I Want the text in my sig to read:* ??Urahara??



I'll do yours and *Naruto_Rasengan's*


----------



## Spike (Sep 25, 2006)

I have a sig and avatar request for Izanagi.


Stock: if your imagination fails watch this

Style: Like this one you made, shut someone up, but not that big.

Size: Avatar: 150x150 and 125x125 Sig: Whatever you feel comfortable with.

Text: -

Same stock for both avatar and sig, but only the sig should be with that style I mentioned. The avatar is your choice.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 25, 2006)

Izanagi said:
			
		

> ​
> 
> glad you liked it Edochan XD
> but if you look closely you'll
> ...



Awesome! Thanks alot Izanagi!! 

*goes to cred and rep*


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Sep 25, 2006)

This request is for *SMercury*

*Sig&Avvy*

*Stock for both Sig&Avvy:*


*Avvy*
Size: 125x125 or 150x150, I'm not sure about the regular size.[[I can't use any bigger size >_> I think]]
Color: whatever blends in best with the picture ^__^
Text: "Tomochii-Chan" and have the Japanese symbol for love behind my name if that's possible
Style: Uhm...make it look mysterious or something..I dunno..Like all Japanese and cool looking...haha. Well all of your sigs you do are awesome so.. ^_^

*Siggy*
Size: Whatever is the best size..not really sure about sig sizes
Color: Whatever blends best with the piccy
Text: "Moonlight Dancer" and also have the Japanese Love symbol behind the text if possible.
Style: Same style as my avvy ^__^

ARIGATO!!!  Will reppy and cedit


----------



## inumike (Sep 25, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ ~ Foxie ~*
> 
> *@ Inumike*


wow that is awsome stuff thanks rep + crd


----------



## -{BioShock}- (Sep 25, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ ~ Foxie ~*
> *@ Neji Hyuga* - I tried to follow your request, but a few things tripped me up. The yellow, lightblue, and pink actually turned out as blended colors rather than "neon lights." Next time, don't add so many directions; kinda stifles the creativity



Thanx, rep is on the way!

EDIT: NVM, says I can't rep you again. I think you made my other sig too lol.


----------



## Alcazar (Sep 25, 2006)

Request for *anyone*

*Sig and Avy*

Stock:

*Sig*
Size:Whatever you decide is best
Style:a sporty kind of style.
Colors:your choice
text:Naruto vs Sasuke and NonameCreature in the corner

*Avy*
Size:125x125
Style:I would like the avy to have Sasuke in the bottom left corner facing Naruto in the upper right corner
Color:same as sig
text:NonameCreature


----------



## Caile (Sep 25, 2006)

*Signature and Avatar*

Stock : Click
Text on Signature : "No Looking back"
Text on Avatar : Distant.Shadows
Size of Signature : Default [405x115] Around there
Size of Avatar : 125x125 and 150x150 please.
Theme : EVIL


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Sep 25, 2006)

Request for Suzuhiko or Izanagi.

*Graphic Type:* Signature.

*Stock:* Click

*Text:* Rasengan vs Chidori (and the name Ryan on the corner)

*Colors:* Blue + Red/Orange.

*Size:* Whatever suits.


----------



## SMercury (Sep 25, 2006)

*@ Naruto_Rasengan*







Then I'll work on *°‡Urahara‡°* and *Tomochii-chan's*


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 26, 2006)

I'll do *NanomeCreature*'s

@ Kusanagi
I'll PM you.


*Pls turn off your signatures ppl*


----------



## Naruto_Rasengan (Sep 26, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ Naruto_Rasengan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!!! Thanks a lot, they're really awesome.


----------



## MajesticBeast (Sep 26, 2006)

Request for anyone

Stock:
Size: what you think is best
Colours: Orange,Red,Yellow,And a lil bit of black
Text: Just my name


----------



## SMercury (Sep 26, 2006)

MajesticBeast said:
			
		

> Request for anyone
> 
> Stock:
> Size: what you think is best
> ...



Do you want an avatar or signature or both? Please edit and repost.


----------



## MajesticBeast (Sep 26, 2006)

Just a sig sorry i didnt put it on the request i totaly forgot


----------



## Heroin (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks Zaki ^__^

Ok i'll just wait take your time..

*rep*


----------



## MOTO (Sep 26, 2006)

^^hey, uhm I think you missed my request for you on page 143. 

Here's the link to my post.
Ultimate Naruto fan?


----------



## Fai (Sep 26, 2006)

hi!! i have a sig+avy request for anyone! 



*Spoiler*: _Request_ 




*Stock:*
Cleaned
can i have this pic on the left
Cleaned
and this pic on the right

*Sig:*

Size: anything you think is good

Colors: anything you think is good

Theme: wat you think goes nicely

Text1: The future belongs to those who believe in the beauty of their dreams

Text2: can it be like this in the middle of the two pics:
 Gin
x​ Hitsugaya​
Text3:Arctic~Blaze

Others:anything you think is good

*Avy:*

Size: 125x125

Colors: same as sig

Theme: same as sig

Text: Arctic~Blaze

Other: anything you think is good




will cred+rep!!!thanks!!


----------



## ~Foxie~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Thank you SMercury!





omg!!! i love it!!! thank you!!!!! so much!!!!!! i wish i new how to do this stuff XD but thankies again!!!!

and also thankies for the sig!!! its beautiful!!!! love it!!!


----------



## Zeig (Sep 26, 2006)

*Request. <3*

Request for Yoshi. <3

*Signature Stocks*: [x] [x]

*Avatar Stock*: [x] (Size 150 by 150 prefered. <3)

*Size (For Signature only)*: I don't mind, I think the artist is better when he isn't as limited to such things.

*Color* *(For both)*: See Size. ^_^

*Text* *(For Both)*: Wouldn't mind having my name and it in Katakana please. (You 

remember how to pronounce it correct? In case you forgotten its Zeh-egg ^_^)

((Rep and Credit, off course.))


----------



## Pyroneko 28 (Sep 26, 2006)

Avatar and sig request for anyone:

Stock:[x]

Avatar Size: 125x125
Text: 'Pyroneko'
Colors: whatever works

Sig Size: 400x120
Text: 'Pyroneko' somewhere
Colors: same as avatar

I'll make to cred and rep


----------



## az0r (Sep 26, 2006)

Request For Yoshitsune

Stock: [x]

Text: Copy.Nin

Could i please have rounded borders for both sigs and avatar =]

As Always Credit and Rep

thank you for the artist who takes his/her time to do this


----------



## Roy (Sep 26, 2006)

*Sig* request for Yoshi 




Text: Batman Begins, Roy

Colors: something to fit the Dark Knight like black 

Size: whatever looks good



uhh I think thats it, ill rep+cred after it's done ;D


----------



## 8018 (Sep 26, 2006)

i'm gonna start working
on *bulten*, and maybe
on *Arashi Kazama* if i 
have time .__.

i'm just posting this so there
won't be any reposts XD


----------



## SMercury (Sep 26, 2006)

*??Urahara??*







*Tomochii-chan* - I kinda put the kanji where I could place it; didn't look so hot behind the text







Then I'll do *Distant.Shadow's* and *Majestic Beast's*


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Sep 26, 2006)

*Tomochii-chan* - I kinda put the kanji where I could place it; didn't look so hot behind the text







[/QUOTE]

OMG I LOOOVE YOU!!!  REPPYS FOR YOU NEE!!


----------



## Alcazar (Sep 26, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

>



Thanks, rep + cred.


----------



## Misa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sig and avatar request for anyone, please
Stock:

 - just the second square

please the two pictures 

Text: lxn
color: something not so bright, you decide
Size: like a normal sig.
Avatar: second picture please, same color as sig, and with my name too.
size of avatar: 100x100

please and thank you


----------



## Bleach (Sep 26, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *°‡Urahara‡°*



PMG THATS AWESOME!! u do the best works as always SM ^^ u have done all my sigs except 1 i think so far and their all so gr8! ill be sure to cred and rep u! ^_^

But... for the avatar you can see the top part of the avvy on the bottom =/ can u take that part out please? =/ thanks =]

O and can you move the test up a little cause its kinda hard 2 see the U  =/


----------



## Red (Sep 26, 2006)

OMG that rocks!!!!Reps++ (sorry for the late response)


----------



## SMercury (Sep 27, 2006)

*@ Distant.Shadows* - Don't know why but I did yours right now for some reason. I guess I just like the pic ^_^








Then *MajesticBeast's *


----------



## Rori (Sep 27, 2006)

Request for anyone. Just a sig, please.

Stock: link
Size: 400x120
Text: Tsubasa Chronicle (then on a second line): Fye
Style: Hmm, keep the bluish/whitish colors, please. Other than that, the rest is up to you. =]


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 27, 2006)

Got a request! 

*Sig Stock*: [x] (rounded edges)

*Avatar Stock*: [x] (rounded edges)

*Sig Size*: 400x120

*Color*: Whatever is appropriate

*Text 1*: Tenjo Tenge

*Text 2:* 天上天下 (in smaller font right under the first text)


----------



## SMercury (Sep 27, 2006)

*@ Majestic Beast*


----------



## MajesticBeast (Sep 27, 2006)

Thats a awesome sig you made there 
I love it thx reps and cred for you ofc


----------



## Roy (Sep 27, 2006)

Roy said:
			
		

> *Sig* request for Yoshi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


reposting


----------



## Suzie (Sep 27, 2006)

Request, Anyone can do it for me.

Stock: 

Avatar Size: 125 x 125
Text: Hitsu Chan

Sig Size: 400x150
Text: Love till Death, Sasuke x Naruto


----------



## Fai (Sep 27, 2006)

Arctic~Blaze said:
			
		

> hi!! i have a sig+avy request for anyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rori (Sep 27, 2006)

That's beautiful, Suzu. I love it. I'll rep & cred now. 

Thanks so much. =]


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Sep 27, 2006)

*Repost*



			
				broken_dreams_93 said:
			
		

> Konichiwa I've got an Avy and Sig request for Oceanrain.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ Request_
> 
> ...



I'm just reposting since my avy was never done, but my sig has so all i need is my avy request done please


----------



## Chopper (Sep 27, 2006)

Sig request for [Sephir] or Oceanrain. ^ ^

Signature:
Stock: SasuIno FanFic Recommendations  (If you can't use this one cause other people used it... then use this one please: SasuIno FanFic Recommendations)
Text: 死神 ; Bleach ; .PhoeniX (If you used the first pic)
Kon ; Living the carefree life ( for the second)
Others: If you can make it sort of like this style:  (
I will love you for ever and ever. :333

Avatar:
Same as above.


----------



## [sephir] (Sep 27, 2006)

.PhoeniX said:
			
		

> Sig request for [Sephir] or Oceanrain. ^ ^
> 
> Signature:
> Stock: SasuIno FanFic Recommendations  (If you can't use this one cause other people used it... then use this one please: SasuIno FanFic Recommendations)
> ...



Heyy its that sig I made for blindpipe heh, anyway since oceanrain isnt like doing requests anymore I guess its up to me?


----------



## SMercury (Sep 27, 2006)

I'll do *Pyroneko 28's*, *Hitsu-chan's*, and *broken dreams 93's*


----------



## Caile (Sep 27, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ Distant.Shadows* - Don't know why but I did yours right now for some reason. I guess I just like the pic ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, Just awesome. Rep and Cred. XD


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Sep 27, 2006)

Izanagi said:
			
		

> i'm gonna start working
> on *bulten*, and maybe
> on *Arashi Kazama* if i
> have time .__.
> ...



That's alright, Suzuhiko said he'd do mine before you did. But if you want to, you can.


----------



## Chopper (Sep 27, 2006)

[sephir] said:
			
		

> Heyy its that sig I made for blindpipe heh, anyway since oceanrain isnt like doing requests anymore I guess its up to me?


Well. You pwn.  Thanks for doing mine if you are. 

If you are doing mine, just one thing, can you not include the outline of the signature just pure splatter and no siggy border around it. If you get what I mean. If you don't, then it doesn't matter.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 27, 2006)

I have an avvy + sig request for Suzu

*Signature*
Stock: 
*Colors:* Something that blends with the stock, such as red or whatever works
*Text:* My Redemption has been replace with Vengeance
*Size:* What you would like

*Avatar*
*Text:* none
*Size:* 125x125 & 150x150


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 27, 2006)

@zeig, copy.nin, roy

i'll do yours in that order~~


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Sep 27, 2006)

*Avatar/Signature Request For whoever is available*

*Size:* 382 x 127
*Text:* Outlaw Star
*Text 2:* Dreams Of Space

OK last time I asked for a request i didn't get one I waited even 1 month got complained at, and still waited and didn't get my request now its been I don't know maybe a few months since then and still nothing so please do this one or just tell me in advance that you cant thank you. Peace


----------



## Caile (Sep 28, 2006)

@ Pyro : That's not needed it's spam T_T

Um, Signature and Avatar Request. I know it's only been a while. But I've already gotten 30 posts. Maybe more >___> I keep finding good stocks T_T

Stock : x
Text on Signature : No looking Back
Text on Avatar : Distant.Shadows
Size of Signature : Default I guess .. (405x115) I think o_O
Size of Avatar : 150x150 and 125x125
Theme : Dark o_O Evil <_> Of course. [/emo]

Thanks alot... x_x


----------



## Roy (Sep 28, 2006)

wtf I didint know you could do that >_<


----------



## Perverse (Sep 28, 2006)

New request:

Size: sig 500 x 150, avatar 125 x 125 and 100 x 100
Stock:
BG: Whatever
Text: Sharingan Eye

thx


----------



## chauronity (Sep 28, 2006)

Distant.Shadows said:
			
		

> @ Pyro : That's not needed it's spam T_T
> 
> Um, Signature and Avatar Request. I know it's only been a while. But I've already gotten 30 posts. Maybe more >___> I keep finding good stocks T_T



The request is postponed til the next week. 

1 week from the day you received your latest sig ... that's how you read those rules. So ... it's a _no-no_ to request yet.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 28, 2006)

I would like this to be a sig please.
here is the piccy:
The colors umm dont care to much green and white if it looks good if not then whatever looks best.
best sig size im not to sure of a good size.
text here we go:A tough beast sharpens its fangs by hunting prey,but...what about a small bird without fangs or claws? Will it run away? Well I guess that's also one "road" But I don't run away like a coward.

if it all fits it kinda long if that does'nt fit then just the begining.

as for my avy now if you please.
pic:
colors once again whatever
size:125x125
Text:Eyepatch-chan

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## SMercury (Sep 28, 2006)

*@ broken dreams 93* - I did what I could





*@ Pyroneko 28*


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Sep 28, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ broken dreams 93* - I did what I could
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx, it looks awesome but i asked for round borders, could you please make it round borders please?


----------



## Caile (Sep 28, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> The request is postponed til the next week.
> 
> 1 week from the day you received your latest sig ... that's how you read those rules. So ... it's a _no-no_ to request yet.



Erm ... So it was a misunderstanding? 



			
				Zaki said:
			
		

> Request Workshop​​​
> OK, since oceanrain is on.._vacation_, I, Zaki, am in charge here for the moment until ocean decides to come back, if he/she wants too.
> So ... here we go ^^  ... But before requesting, remember to read these rules and guidelines. 'Tis still the same so, please follow the rules and guidelines properly.
> 
> ...



DOnt worry, I will delete post.


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Sep 28, 2006)

Arashi Kazama said:
			
		

> Request for Suzuhiko or Izanagi.
> 
> *Graphic Type:* Signature.
> 
> ...



Just reposting.


----------



## Pyroneko 28 (Sep 28, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ Pyroneko 28*


 Awesome. Just awesome. :amazed 

Again, thank you so much  

Keep up the great work  :creds + reps



			
				Distant.Shadows said:
			
		

> @ Pyro : That's not needed it's spam T_T


 Well sorry. I guess I'll just delete it then. I just really happy I didn't have to wait long for my request to get done.


----------



## 8018 (Sep 28, 2006)

bulten said:
			
		

> I have a sig and avatar request for Izanagi.
> 
> 
> Stock: Link removed
> ...




sorry for the long wait =x
​its not too big, hope you like it =3

*avatars*​
and *Arashi Kazama*,
if suzu said that she'll do
yours, then i'll let her
do it .__.


and i won't be here this weekend,
so no requests ;-;


----------



## Rika (Sep 28, 2006)

Sig and Ava Request for *SMercury* 



*Spoiler*: __ 



*Avatar: *

*。*Stock : 
*。*Size: 125X125 and 150X150
*。*Text : Team 7
*.*Sub-text: Rika with 利香 beneath it (Like my previous Rinoa one )


*Sig:*

*。*Stock: Same as above 
*。*Size: Default. Or the easiest size for the stock :3
*。*Text : Team 7 
*.*Sub-text: The Sweeter Memories
*。*Also: Text: Rika and sub-text: 利香 - off to a side/corner please ;3 (Like my previous Rinoa one )
*。*Others : Rounded Borders, please :3





Also, if like to have some specifics/guidelines to have an idea of what you?re doing: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Ava + Sig:* 

* 。*Theme: Happy and colorful 
* 。*Font: Cursive or fancy again ;3
*。*Color: Bright colors; colors of the rainbow perhaps? Or rainbow colors that go with the stock ? I just would like the sig and ava to be _very_ bright in colors :3
*。*SIDE NOTE: I know the stock is a good stock for a sig, but is an awful one for an ava, so if you have any difficulty in making it into a ava, feel free to use this one instead for the ava:
(Only if you have difficulty/want to.)




Feel free to PM if you have any questions 

Thank you very much :3

Reps and Cred, of course  

Thanks in advance


----------



## Azure-kun (Sep 28, 2006)

avatar request for Acid:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Pic:
Size:125x130
color descriptions:Black & dark blue fading closer into sasuke On...Have the swirling affect as closing in on the center...
Text:in the far right corner have it saying "Acid" In soft unnoticable red...be sure to add a Boarder In white Outside teh avat aswell...thanx


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Sep 29, 2006)

I would like to request a sig please.


*Spoiler*: _request_ 




picture: Link removed
specifics: just Yuuko from that image
             rounded borders
             as for the bg design, whatever the maker sees fit
color: mostly red
size: 400x150
text: may your wishes be granted




I hope that's all the info needed.
Hopefully no one has started my request, I found some oddly worded phrases in my request. I meant to say rounded corners instead of borders, and a red color scheme.


----------



## Spike (Sep 29, 2006)

Izanagi said:
			
		

> sorry for the long wait =x
> ​its not too big, hope you like it =3
> 
> *avatars*​
> ...


I simply love all of them! Thank you very much.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 29, 2006)

Apparatus Sky said:
			
		

> I have an avvy + sig request for *Suzu*
> 
> *Signature*
> Stock:
> ...



Re-post...


----------



## SMercury (Sep 29, 2006)

PLEASE TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURES!​

*@ Hitsu-chan* - Did what I could






Then I'll do *Toothpick's* and *Rika's*


----------



## Suzie (Sep 29, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> PLEASE TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURES!​
> 
> *@ Hitsu-chan* - Did what I could
> 
> ...



 Thank You So Much I love em


----------



## Fai (Sep 29, 2006)

Arctic~Blaze said:
			
		

> hi!! i have a sig+avy request for anyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




just reposting


----------



## chauronity (Sep 29, 2006)

Distant.Shadows said:
			
		

> Erm ... So it was a misunderstanding?
> 
> [/list][/size][/font][/size]
> DOnt worry, I will delete post.



That 30 posts actually means that how many posts you must have when you request for the 1st time. The kind of starting point or whatever. 

1 week (+ 30 posts from last week) applies for the rest of you who have more than 30 posts - posting 30 posts in a week is not a problem to any of the active members, so this rule _normally_ doesnt affect anyone. 

And I know it's not clear (=poorly written) and all, but that's what it should be read. (and now i cant change it either) ^^'


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 29, 2006)

Linali Lee said:
			
		

> Got a request!
> 
> *Sig Stock*: [x] (rounded edges)
> 
> ...




Just reposting this.


----------



## itachiwins (Sep 29, 2006)

*sig request*

hey im kinda new to these forums and would just like to get a cool sig goin 
this request is for anyone who would be nice enough

stock: [x] 
K just want to know if this can be turned into a sig 

size: nothin too big and im not very picky 

color:dark colors... its really up to you

text: The distance between genius and insanity... is measured by success...

credit and rep most definitely


----------



## chauronity (Sep 29, 2006)

itachiwins said:
			
		

> hey im kinda new to these forums
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



read the first post before requesting


----------



## Misa (Sep 29, 2006)

lxn said:
			
		

> Sig and avatar request for anyone, please
> Stock:
> 
> 
> ...



Reposting


----------



## Ippy (Sep 29, 2006)

Request for either Suzuhiko, Zaki, sephir, or Izanagi.

I would just like one ava....

*Stock:*
*Size:* 150 x 150
*Color:* Black background but whatever brushes you add I would like to be a blue/purple color scheme.  A blue border would be nice also.
*Text:* "Taichou" as small and as inconspicuous as possible.
*Special:* Suprise me.

Thanks in advance! ^_^


----------



## 8018 (Sep 29, 2006)

^i'll do yours since i have
time =3


----------



## Hagen (Sep 29, 2006)

Request for anyone:

I need a really cool banner for my Kimimaro FC

Size, stock, style: your choice
Two Kimimaro galleries:



You can choose any pic you want from here or from another source.
rep + cred, thanks in advance!


----------



## Cero (Sep 29, 2006)

*+|Devil May Cry 4 Sig & Avy Request|+*

*For:Anyone who is willing to put their effort into it*

*Signature Size:* Your Choice
*Avatar Size:* 150x150
*Stock:*



*If Needed:*


*Text:* A Voice Echoed...Power, Give Me More Power! RagingNinja
*Color:* Red/Black Any color that you wish
*Other:* Nothing else besides that, thanks guys


----------



## 8018 (Sep 29, 2006)

Taichou said:
			
		

> Request for either Suzuhiko, Zaki, sephir, or Izanagi.
> 
> I would just like one ava....
> 
> ...




*two versions*​
i didn't add the blue border cos i thought
it would look weird, but if you really
want to i can add it


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 29, 2006)

Request For Anyone!

Can i have mine so its not actually a signature, but the stock with lots of art or brushing around it, if you know what i mean. Examples of this are:
Here



Signature
Stock: Here
Colors: You decide 
Text: Sasuke

Avatar
Text: None
Size: 150x150
Stock: Same as in Signature
Colors: You decide again 

If it is possible, do you think you can send me a PM when its done? I can sometimes forget these things if they take awhile XDD


----------



## SMercury (Sep 29, 2006)

*@ Rika* - I hope this is close to what you wanted. I kinda made it like a "colorful memory" or some other trite theme like that. A different style from the Rinoa one ...

*Spoiler*: __ 














*@ Toothpick *- Yea, that text was quite long. I hope I put the part you wanted





You're next *Linali Lee*


----------



## Brooke (Sep 29, 2006)

thank you so much there so nice your the best.


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 29, 2006)

Taichou said:
			
		

> Request for either Suzuhiko, Zaki, sephir, or Izanagi.
> 
> I would just like one ava....
> 
> ...


I was bored so i did this one,hope you don't mind


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Sep 30, 2006)

yea sorry for saying this again but i cancel my request i juss posted it thursday so is that in enough time to cancel?


----------



## SMercury (Sep 30, 2006)

Gatsuuga said:
			
		

> yea sorry for saying this again but i cancel my request i juss posted it thursday so is that in enough time to cancel?



Yea, I don't think anyone has started on it


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 30, 2006)

I'll do *RagingNinja's* and
*Locard's*

I'll do those, alright?


----------



## Chopper (Sep 30, 2006)

.PhoeniX said:
			
		

> Sig request for [Sephir] or Oceanrain. ^ ^
> 
> Signature:
> Stock: _Grrblt_  (If you can't use this one cause other people used it... then use this one please: _Grrblt_)
> ...


Reposting.


----------



## chauronity (Sep 30, 2006)

Linali Lee said:
			
		

> Just reposting this.




​
I was bored so i thought of doing your request ... 
( did an exception cos you are a nice guy ^^ ) 

And suzu, i tried something but it didnt come out too well ... mostly cos i'm too lazy to extract the stock from the background .. so if you still want something, change the stock >.>  @.@


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Sep 30, 2006)

Canceling last request. 

Request for: Anyone who's available.

*Graphic Type:* Banner + Avatar

*Stock:* [Shinsen-Subs]_Innocent_Venus_-_08_[B5BD7474E]

*Text:* Ryan (In any corner)

*Colors:* Your choice.

*Size:* Doesn't matter, somewhat large sized.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 30, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> I was bored so i thought of doing your request ...
> ( did an exception cos you are a nice guy ^^ )



thanks so much chauron


----------



## MOTO (Sep 30, 2006)

thank you. *reps*


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2006)

type: sig and ava
sig size: 370x135
ava size: 150x150
stock: [Shinsen-Subs]_Innocent_Venus_-_08_[B5BD7474E] (use the face to the left for the ava)
text: Peter


----------



## Rika (Sep 30, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ Rika* - I hope this is close to what you wanted. I kinda made it like a "colorful memory" or some other trite theme like that. A different style from the Rinoa one ...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





They're beautiful! I love them; thank you so much!!! 

*rep and creds of course


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 30, 2006)

*Signature Request*
*Size*: Not too big, not too small ABout 400x120 or something close to that
*GFX*: Yes
*Avatar*: No
*Stock*:  [1] 
*Text*: *on the bottom right corner* You lack Hatred. 
                 *On the top left* Scared Link

That's all folks!


----------



## SMercury (Sep 30, 2006)

SunnyxShine said:
			
		

> reposting n_n



I'll work on it


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 30, 2006)

sig request for Suz

sig and ava from said stock


150x150 ava and 400x100 sig
text for ava "donkey show"
text for sig "donkey show: bringing sexy back" XD


----------



## Sexta Espada (Sep 30, 2006)

I've gotta request.For Zaki, if possible.Ava and a sig please.
Stock:

Ava:jus the helmet, 125x125
Sigreferably whole body, 350x125
background:anything that works.
text: ShadowKaton in a blue color.

rep+cred will be given.


----------



## Fai (Sep 30, 2006)

Arctic~Blaze said:
			
		

> hi!! i have a sig+avy request for anyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




just reposting...


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 30, 2006)

Sig request for *ocean* (if he's still here) or *Zaki* or *[Sephir]*

Type: Sig
Stock: 
Size: 440x125
Test: ViolentlyHappy
Style: same as my avy possibly


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 30, 2006)

@ RagingNinja


----------



## Cero (Sep 30, 2006)

Very nice, thanks Zaki ^^


----------



## SMercury (Sep 30, 2006)

*@ SunnyxShine*


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 30, 2006)

Locard said:
			
		

> I need a really cool banner for my Kimimaro FC


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 30, 2006)

Arashi Kazama said:
			
		

> Canceling last request.
> 
> Request for: Anyone who's available.


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 30, 2006)

Next will be *Freija* and *Scared Link*.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Sep 30, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> *Avatar/Signature Request For whoever is available*
> 
> *Size/Signature:* 382 x 127
> *Size/avatar:* 150 x 150
> ...



Just edited it a bit + Reposting.


----------



## Taki (Sep 30, 2006)

For oceanrain (if hes willing), Suzu, or SMercury

Banner:
Size: 380x100 or 360x120
*Text*: 'Taki'. Under it, put "Dont bother me...Im eating. (and if you put the Carls Jr. star logo under it, id be appauld)
________
*Theme*: Whatever you think looks good, as long as it matches. Maybe something like . Maybe put some random colored paint/blood spatters in the center somewhere
________
Boarder: A thin black one

Avi: Same as banner
Size: 125x125
Text 'Taki' in a brown skin tone on face
Boarder: A thin black one

Here the pic (oh yeah, and try to fit most of the pic in as well, so we can see he's eating)



RRC provided. Thanks in advance


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 30, 2006)

Freija said:
			
		

> type: sig and ava
> sig size: 370x135
> ava size: 150x150
> stock: ．hack／／Roots 第26話 「Determination」 (704x396 DivX511).​avi (use the face to the left for the ava)
> text: Peter







*Scared Link* and *ViolentlyHappy* are next.


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 30, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> *Signature Request*


I changed the position of the text. Sorry ;__; PM me if you want it changed.



*ViolentlyHappy* next then *Pulp Fiction*.


----------



## Hagen (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks Zaki, great work!  *reps*


----------



## Freija (Oct 1, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> *Scared Link* and *ViolentlyHappy* are next.


thanks mate  *injects with rep*


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 1, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> Sig request for *ocean* (if he's still here) or *Zaki* or *[Sephir]*





I made Sakura look like she has Sharingan (it's cause of the texture that I used) xDD I hope you dont mind that much. I also tried to make it match your ava but my attemps were in vain, I guess.



			
				Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Just edited a bit + Reposting



I cant see the image in the spoiler. Kindly re-request your request and make sure the image can be seen


----------



## Sexta Espada (Oct 1, 2006)

ShadowKaton said:
			
		

> I've gotta request.For Zaki, if possible.Ava and a sig please.
> Stock:
> 
> Ava:jus the helmet, 125x125
> ...


I'd like to make an edit to this request.

Can one of these two pics be used instead of the other stock?
New stock#1:
New stock#2:
If you use stock number one, don't change the background much, unless it looks bad in the final product.
Thank you.


----------



## Yosha (Oct 1, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

>



its teh sex suzu....


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Oct 1, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> I made Sakura look like she has Sharingan (it's cause of the texture that I used) xDD I hope you dont mind that much. I also tried to make it match your ava but my attemps were in vain, I guess.




Thanks a bunch! I love it


----------



## senkei33 (Oct 1, 2006)

this request can be for Zaki Yoshitsune, or oceanrain would be sweet or anyone willing i would be extemely greatful  

Ava 150x150 pic:

colors: i would like a black and white color scheme for the background sort of like how the fight between him and ichigo in the manga (not pink how byakuya was in the anime)and the for it just simply to say senkei33 in there somewere

sig 480x160ics:   

and

this is kinda tricky i couldn't find a color picture with him in his senkei form, so i grabbed the pic colored manga chp of 162 and a reg pic from 164...since the only part that should be colored is him himself i hope that wouldn't be too much of a problem...so bascially him standing there like in the colored pic but with the senkei katana's hovering in the background 

colors:a very pure white and black Including the katana's and my name "senkei33"and the the sentence "scene of massacre"


----------



## Sexta Espada (Oct 1, 2006)

ShadowKaton said:
			
		

> I'd like to make an edit to this request.
> 
> Can one of these two pics be used instead of the other stock?
> New stock#1:
> ...


Cancel this request.


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 1, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

>



=O Pwnage. Thanks Zaki! *Reps + credit*


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Oct 1, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> I made Sakura look like she has Sharingan (it's cause of the texture that I used) xDD I hope you dont mind that much. I also tried to make it match your ava but my attemps were in vain, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> I cant see the image in the spoiler. Kindly re-request your request and make sure the image can be seen




Heres the link to the site of the image see if this works.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 1, 2006)

*I want an Gaara custom pic*

I would like to have a Gaara sig, and Gaara in his Kazekage clothes.
here is his pic= try using this first= 



Size= 400/180 or something like that

location= Gaara on the right, text on left

background= something like this and background in dark red


text- "Those who met my eyes, all must die." "Gaara of the Desert"  (Put Gaara of the Desert below the Those who..., ok)  See if you can have the text in red.

See if you can get another pic with Gaara looking mean, i tried to find one, but no luck.  And put my username, HaloGuardian 117 somewhere in very dark blue.

Thank you and send me a PM when you are done or if you need any more info.


----------



## Fai (Oct 1, 2006)

Arctic~Blaze said:
			
		

> hi!! i have a sig+avy request for anyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reposting


----------



## Sogeking (Oct 2, 2006)

sig and avatar request

400x640 and 150x150
using: 
text: Ryu- bottom right


----------



## chauronity (Oct 2, 2006)

Ryubaka said:
			
		

> sig and avatar request
> 
> 400x640 and 150x150
> using:
> text: Ryu- bottom right



Ryubaka, this signature request is _against_ the rules of the narutoforums and hence it will be _denied_. 

The maximum size for the signature image is exactly 550 (Width) x 400 (Height) pixels, as it is stated in the rules. This includes space taken up by closed spoiler tags, text and images.

(means that your current is bad as well  ) 



			
				HaloGuardian117 said:
			
		

> I would like to have a Gaara sig, and Gaara in his Kazekage clothes.
> 
> Thank you and send me a PM when you are done or if you need any more info.



v1


v2 


v3
*reddish, sent via pm* 


p.s.  

do not request from me cos i wont know what i am able to and what not. So i'll do these who are in a dire need of a sig -- those that have never requested before or a long time ago.

And no, i'm not "back" (= doing tons or requests etc )... i'm just doing one or two requests once a while when i feel like it (= when i am bored), but that's that.

( ^ like no one was interested about that XD D: )


----------



## Art of Run (Oct 2, 2006)

Sig request for anyone ^^

Stock: 


Size: anything you like

Color: Anything you like (dark Colors)


Text: "Omnipotent" where ever you feel like


----------



## 8018 (Oct 2, 2006)

^i'll do yours =3


----------



## Mojim (Oct 2, 2006)

Avy request for Izanagi ^^

Here is the stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Avy
-Size *125x125* and *150 x 150* please
-If possible can you make it the same style like you did to my current avy?
-text *'Hitsugaya'*




Thanks in advance Izanagi ^-^


----------



## 8018 (Oct 2, 2006)

XD
saw it before
i opened photoshop Suzu =3

now you have to make it up
by giving me the source of
your avy >D
its very lovely

i'm gonna start on yours *Azim*


----------



## Art of Run (Oct 2, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Hope you like =)
> 
> Edit: Oops. I hope Izanagi sees this before she works too much on the sig >_<


Holy...Suz that was fast *Reps*


----------



## Chopper (Oct 2, 2006)

.PhoeniX said:
			
		

> Sig request for [Sephir] or Suz or Izanagi. ^ ^
> 
> Signature:
> Stock: Here
> ...


Reposting. ^_^


----------



## 8018 (Oct 2, 2006)

azim86 said:
			
		

> Avy request for Izanagi ^^
> 
> Here is the stock:
> 
> ...




here you go =3
​


----------



## inumike (Oct 2, 2006)

okay i want a sig of this 


and a avy of this 


size up to you 
avy 125x125 and 120x120
and put my user name on both and on the sig put inumike just chillin and for the avy just put inumike


----------



## Taki (Oct 2, 2006)

Kusanagi said:
			
		

> For oceanrain (if hes willing), Suzu, or SMercury
> 
> Banner:
> Size: 380x100 or 360x120
> ...


Repost from last page.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 2, 2006)

Izanagi said:
			
		

> here you go =3
> ​


Thanks Izanagi  
Looks awesome \^0^/


----------



## 8018 (Oct 2, 2006)

youre welcomed Azim =3

.PhoeniX, i can take yours,
but i'd rather wait for [Sephir]
since he or she knows how to
do that style =o


----------



## Sogeking (Oct 2, 2006)

I know my last request was out of line. Sorry bout that.
Anyways, I got another request.
Avy+sig request

Size: anything you like for the sig, 150x150 for the avvy
Text: Trust earned in blood


----------



## Mojim (Oct 2, 2006)

*sorry need to post this,i'll delete it later*

@Saosin: But you just get your set from Mura's shop (Weekend shop)? Like yesterday?


----------



## Bleach (Oct 2, 2006)

Signature and avy plx =!

*This is what i want to be done:* the curvy lines (mentioned in color below) shoul.d be coming in from left and picture would be on right side of signature
*The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:* Isnt the picture just heavenly? 
*The Color/Colors I want in my sig are:* God i always hate this part. Ermm maybe white and grey? I would like that. Like it would be white and grey with like just grey curvy lines coming in from one side?
*The Size I want is:* regular =]
*I Want the text in my sig to read:* ??Urahara??


Ill be sure to give Rep+Cred where its needed 

Also thanks in advanced =]


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2006)

Request for anyone

Signature
Size:  400 X 120
Main Text: tobiume
Colors: Dark-ish ones. Light text though.
Theme: Loneliness/boredom.  Something dark for the background.  The key elements I want captured from the stock are the face, bandana, hair, and beads.  Obviously the bandana is enormous, so I don't care if the ends of it are left out.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 3, 2006)

tobiume said:
			
		

> Request










			
				ryuubaka said:
			
		

> Request


----------



## Sogeking (Oct 3, 2006)

the second link doesn't work..... sorry.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 3, 2006)

You mean yours? Here it is again:  

And dont forget to credit.



			
				99ninetails99 said:
			
		

> Reques









- save
- rehost
- credit me in your signature.



			
				Saosin said:
			
		

> Request for *SMercury* or *Izanagi*.
> :



_D e n i e d_ - you received a sig from the other sig shop just a few days ago.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2006)

Thank you.  Excellent work like usual.  Good timing for my request by me apparently.


----------



## senkei33 (Oct 3, 2006)

senkei33 said:
			
		

> this request can be for Zaki Yoshitsune, or oceanrain would be sweet or anyone willing i would be extemely greatful
> 
> Ava 150x150 pic:
> 
> ...



repost

just in case


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Oct 3, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> - save
> - rehost
> - credit me in your signature.



Wow you actually made a set. Thank you oceanrain!


----------



## Saosin (Oct 3, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> _D e n i e d_ - you received a sig from the other sig shop just a few days ago.



Yeah.
And I was planning on using both.
=|

Oh well.
I'll request in a few days then.
>>;


----------



## Misa (Oct 3, 2006)

lxn said:
			
		

> Sig and avatar request for anyone, please
> Stock:
> 
> - just the second square
> ...




Reposting ^^;


----------



## Heroin (Oct 3, 2006)

request ^^

sig
*Spoiler*: __ 



:


Size:400x300 
Text: Sex Pervert

AVy:
This is for the NA

Size:75x75
Texteath Comes
Please Add Tag

Thanks And Will Rep when done thank you ^^


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 3, 2006)

Scuba-Kiba said:
			
		

> A sig+avy request for anyone up for the job.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Reposting, just in case mine was overlooked.


----------



## Chopper (Oct 3, 2006)

Izanagi said:
			
		

> youre welcomed Azim =3
> 
> .PhoeniX, i can take yours,
> but i'd rather wait for [Sephir]
> ...


Thanks, but I forgot to mention that I didn't want that stly e anymore.  So, can you make it.  

Thanks eitherway. 

P.S: It's something like this now:


			
				.PhoeniX said:
			
		

> Sig request for [Sephir] or Suz or Izanagi. ^ ^
> 
> Signature:
> Stock: [SD]​_D.Gray-man​_-​_01​_[66DFFF5F].avi
> ...


----------



## 8018 (Oct 3, 2006)

okee then i'll take it =3
i'm thinking of using the
first stock, but i don't have
japanese characters installed
in my computer .__.


----------



## Chopper (Oct 3, 2006)

Can't you just copy and paste? If not, then don't include it. I really want the Chinese word or Japanese word to be there, but if it causes you any trouble then don't do it.  :3

Thanks so much.


----------



## SMercury (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll work on *Kusanagi's* and *Inumike's* and *Arctic~Blaze's*


----------



## Aman (Oct 4, 2006)

I'd like a OP theme, anyone that feels confident about it can do it. Sig and ava. 


Size: Whatever looks good for the artist
Colors: Whatever works for the artist.
Text: ''Aman'' somewhere is the only thing that needs to be there. If anything like ''One Piece'' or ''The Mugiwara crew'' fits put it in otherwise leave it.  You only need to put Aman somewhere on the sig, wouldn't wanna ruin the avatar. ^^
Avy: 150x150, on this one use the close-up of the guy with green hair. ^^

On the sig, you can basically do anything but I'd like at least two people to be in it (you can use anything on the stock I provided, not just the close-ups).

Thanks!


----------



## Tuan (Oct 4, 2006)

*banner request for ocean or SUZ *  who ever is free  

size:: width[230]  height [around 300,350,400] around there 
Stocks:
 stock 1
stock 2 [waring]
 stock 3 pscs2 feather
stock 4 halo3
stock 5 bleach

Text:::"Welcome to my world"   and add some kanji if possible

thanx for who ever is doing it >=3 







edit::::


----------



## Caile (Oct 4, 2006)

Distant.Shadows said:
			
		

> @ Pyro : That's not needed it's spam T_T
> 
> Um, Signature and Avatar Request. I know it's only been a while. But I've already gotten 30 posts. Maybe more >___> I keep finding good stocks T_T
> 
> ...



Reposting from page 146. Since it was postponed by Ocean. 

@ Fall3n.Ang3l : You mean Kanji right? xD


----------



## SMercury (Oct 4, 2006)

*@ Kusanagi*






*@ Arctic~Blaze*






I'll still do *inumike's*


----------



## Shiron (Oct 4, 2006)

Reposting~~


			
				Shiron said:
			
		

> Sig and Ava request for anyone.
> 
> * Avatar:*
> Stock: x or
> ...


----------



## Alcazar (Oct 4, 2006)

Sig and Ava request for anyone.

Stock:
Size: what you think is best.
Colors: your choice
Text: Some Legends Must Die and NonameCreature in a corner.
Ava: same as sig and 125x125.


----------



## Taki (Oct 4, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ Kusanagi*


Wow, i love the style. Its awesome  

Thanks.


----------



## Fai (Oct 4, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ Arctic~Blaze*



Oh.....My.....God!!!that is soooo pretty,thanx so much *reps*


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Oct 4, 2006)

Sig and Ava Request for sMercury

picture

sig

text- basye
background- anything u like 
size - whatever u like

ava

no text
background- same as sig
size 125 - 125

thanks


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 5, 2006)

For *Oceanrain*,

Avy & Sig

Text: Air, 
Colors: Darkish Colors (Black,Blood Red, bit of gray or white)
Size: Watever u think looks good on sig, avy: one 125x125 & one 150x150




Please & Thanks
Rep & Cred


----------



## chauronity (Oct 5, 2006)

NonameCreature said:
			
		

> request



*click to enlarge!* 











-credit
-save

Tell me which version you like the most and then i'll do the ava based into it.



			
				tobiume said:
			
		

> I apologize for posting here.  I tried to pm Zaki about this question.  The rules are confusing.  They say the interval between requests is a week.  But it also says we are allowed to request 2 avatars and a sig per week.  I have already had a sig made this week.  Does this mean I am able to request an avatar now?  Or do I need to wait another week?  Thanks.



1 sig and two 2 avatars. 
That's how it goes. 

So naturally if you already requested just one avatar, you can request another one in the same week.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 5, 2006)

senkei33 said:
			
		

> avatar request


----------



## chauronity (Oct 5, 2006)

senkei33 said:
			
		

> sig request









-save
-rehost
-credit


----------



## Aman (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice work, oceanrain. If you have time when it's my turn on the list, I would be honored if you did mine.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 5, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Nice work, oceanrain. If you have time when it's my turn on the list, I would be honored if you did mine.



Honestly, i'm no good with a stock like that ... it's like my most major weakness or something like that. Tried and failed


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 5, 2006)

OceanRain, thanks again for the sig. I appricate it.  BTW, do you have me on your ignore list, I sent a couple of PM's to you but...


----------



## chauronity (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm sorry, but i cant edit the names for that sig. I dont have the psd-file- so it's impossible to edit it in any way anymore. 

And well ... if youre not happy with that sig, you can always take it off and get a new one that satisfies you. It's all up to you. 

p.s. i have a policy that i dont reply to pm's concerning the sig requests (or something related to requests) ... cos it'd take all the time i have. I get like 20 of them some days, usually 2-4 per day... so you might understand. Bugs me off sometimes. :/


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 5, 2006)

Ok, thank you anyway, keep up the good work.


----------



## Aman (Oct 5, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Honestly, i'm no good with a stock like that ... it's like my most major weakness or something like that. Tried and failed


A few more stocks, you can use anything. ^^

http://revolution-sales.com/catalog/swap-magic-p-123.html

http://revolution-sales.com/catalog/swap-magic-p-123.html

http://revolution-sales.com/catalog/swap-magic-p-123.html

I hope these stocks ones are fine.


----------



## senkei33 (Oct 5, 2006)

holy shit

thanks you soooooooo much

it looks amazing   "REPS"


----------



## Saosin (Oct 5, 2006)

Request for *SMercury* or *Izanagi*.

*Request*: Sig
*Size*: 400 x 110
*Stock*: x (The part with Naruto's back facing us)
*Main Text*: Saosin
*Sub Text*: This is what you call love?
*Colors*: Dark-ish ones. Not so dark that you can't read the text though.
*Theme*: Angstyish.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Oct 5, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> *Avatar/Signature Request For whoever is available*
> 
> *Size/Signature:* 382 x 127
> *Size/avatar:* 150 x 150
> ...



Zaki are you still doing mine or I could ask ocean if he doesnt mind?


----------



## SMercury (Oct 5, 2006)

@ inumike - Just some simple things


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## inumike (Oct 5, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> @ inumike - Just some simple things
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


thanks that cool i like that rep and cred


----------



## Alcazar (Oct 5, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> *click to enlarge!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks they look awesome, but I was kind of hoping you would include the person in the back in the sig, I guess I should have included in the request but oh well. reps+cred

Anyway I would like an avatar of the fourth one.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Oct 5, 2006)

*Avatar* request for *oceanrain* or *Izanagi*

*Stock:* 

*Size:*125x125

*Text:*Edo

*Colors:*Black, white, grey.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 5, 2006)

*Avy and Sig request for OceanRain or Izanagi*

*AvyStock:*

*SigStock*:

*Text:*Daywalker....

Size/Signature: 382 x 127
Size/avatar: 150 x 150

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Soul Vibe (Oct 5, 2006)

sig and ava request for Zaki or oceanrain

dont really want it to be a bright and happy chibi sig, kinda like a dark chibi sig...if that's even possible. haha

Stock: Link removed
Colors: doesn't matter, ive found tan and yellow to be good, but whatever suits the maker.  Have fun with it.
Size: 400x100
Text: Ulquiorra
Subtext: Don't Mess With This (or some variation of that phrase, "Dont mess with this", "Don't mess with this", etc. etc.)

the avatar can be straight off the sig, doesnt matter.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 6, 2006)

Scuba-Kiba said:
			
		

> A sig+avy request for oceanrain, Suzuhiko, or Izanagi.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Reposting, just in case .


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2006)

Avatar Request for anyoneSize: 125 X 125
Color/Theme:  I want something that works well with my current sig.  No text whatsoever.  The only part of the stock that I want kept obviously is Hinamori's face.


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 6, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Zaki are you still doing mine or I could ask ocean if he doesnt mind?



Ima bit busy right now. Cant do requests 'till next week. And yep, ask ocean if he can do yours.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 6, 2006)

aman said:
			
		

> request









			
				NonameCreature said:
			
		

> Thanks they look awesome, but I was kind of hoping you would include the person in the back in the sig, I guess I should have included in the request but oh well. reps+cred
> 
> Anyway I would like an avatar of the fourth one.



Yup, things like that should be told so the sig would meet the requirements that you have for it. But i hope you like it despite the lack of the liquid snake (?) @ background. 





			
				tobiume said:
			
		

> request


----------



## chauronity (Oct 6, 2006)

espada said:
			
		

> request







xD


----------



## Aman (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow, thanks!  But can you check if 400x120 or 400x130 would fit better? 

Reps.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 6, 2006)

Actually i cant, cos i cutted the stock that way -- the ship was in the way and i didnt redraw the legs to him  

Ahh and i used that stock cos those you gave were cropped from the bottom or sides and a tad  low in quality. I hope it's ok.



			
				Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Zaki are you still doing mine or I could ask ocean if he doesnt mind?



I dont think that anything i'll do will look neat if i have to work with that stock. Nothing is particularly wrong with it, but taggers like SophiaDark (murasaki) or tonza would make it so much neater than i.


----------



## Aman (Oct 6, 2006)

It's still great, I was just wondering if that would be better, don't take this the wrong way.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks Ocean.  Credit and Reps.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Oct 6, 2006)

Edo-chan said:
			
		

> *Avatar* request for *oceanrain* or *Izanagi*
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



Reposting from previous page.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 6, 2006)

Reposting~~


			
				Shiron said:
			
		

> Sig and Ava request for anyone.
> 
> * Avatar:*
> Stock: x or
> ...


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Sig Request*

*Stock for Sig:*   (only Ichigo's upper body first in order)
 (in middle)
 (on right)
*Text:* The Great Master
*Subtext:* The Greatest in the World
*Border:* yes
*Background color:* orangeish red

Thanks in Advance for whoever makes this sig!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 6, 2006)

Sig and avy request for anyone!

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed



Avy size: 125 x 125
sig size: The way you want it
text: "Hellsing" and underneath it or wherever is best "Pip Bernadotte"

I hope this stock is good enough to use! I can't find any better image than this


----------



## Ippy (Oct 6, 2006)

Request for a sig by Suz.

*Stock:*
*Size:* 450x250 or something.
*Color:* As dark as you can get it.  Basically, I just want it mostly dark purple, and I mean *really* dark purple, with some purple glow as well please.
*Text:* "Taichou" somewhere inconspicuous.

Thanks in advance! ^____^


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Oct 6, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> Actually i cant, cos i cutted the stock that way -- the ship was in the way and i didnt redraw the legs to him
> 
> Ahh and i used that stock cos those you gave were cropped from the bottom or sides and a tad  low in quality. I hope it's ok.
> 
> ...



K ill ask mura ty anyways


----------



## Caile (Oct 6, 2006)

Distant.Shadows said:
			
		

> @ Pyro : That's not needed it's spam T_T
> 
> Um, Signature and Avatar Request. I know it's only been a while. But I've already gotten 30 posts. Maybe more >___> I keep finding good stocks T_T
> 
> ...



Reposting. x_x


----------



## 8018 (Oct 6, 2006)

okee, i'm back so i'm gonna
take the last request that i haven't
done, and im gonna take *Edo-chan*'s
and *Saosin*'s request


----------



## Tuan (Oct 6, 2006)

Fall3n.AnG3L said:
			
		

> *banner request for Suzuhiko  * when your free
> 
> size:: width[230]  height [around 300,350,400] around there
> Stocks:
> ...



didnt get a answer so i tho you didnt see so repost for ya


----------



## Soul Vibe (Oct 6, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> xD



wow that was fast

and XDDD nice text on the avatar.  I approve.

reps, and thanks.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 6, 2006)

MJOLNIR Mark VII said:
			
		

> *Avy and Sig request for OceanRain or Suz*
> 
> *AvyStock:*
> 
> ...


Just reposting........>.>


----------



## Cero (Oct 6, 2006)

*+**|**Death Note Sig & Avy Request**|*+

*For:* oceanrain, Zaki, Suzuhiko, Yoshitsune

*Signature Size:* Your Choosing
*Avatar Size:* 150x150
*Text:* L Adores Cake. RagingNinja
*Stock:*


*Color:* Your Choosing
*Other:* Nothing Else, Thanks So Much


----------



## 8018 (Oct 6, 2006)

.PhoeniX said:
			
		

> Sig request for [Sephir] or Suz or Izanagi. ^ ^
> 
> Signature:
> Stock: [Yoroshiku]​_009-1​_-​_01​_(H264)
> ...



two versions

​
i'm assuming your avy size
is 125x125 right?

​
enjoy =3

-Credit
-Save

next *Edo-chan*


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 6, 2006)

Air said:
			
		

> For *Oceanrain*,
> 
> Avy & Sig
> 
> ...



Reposting....


----------



## 8018 (Oct 6, 2006)

Edo-chan said:
			
		

> *Avatar* request for *oceanrain* or *Izanagi*
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



three version for you =3

​
-credit---save-

*Saosin* is next .__.


----------



## Yosha (Oct 6, 2006)

request for Izanagi

*Sig*
*Stock:*
*colors:* what you feel works
*text:* Tensai no Sasuke
*size:* a bigger piece


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 6, 2006)

Arashi Kazama said:
			
		

> Request for: *Anyone*
> 
> *Graphic Type:* Banner + Avatar
> 
> ...



I cancel this one, sorry about that. Here's the real request I have.

Request for: *Anyone*

*Graphic Type:* Banner + Avatar

*Stock:* 

*Text:* Vincent Valentine

*Sub-Text:* Ryan (In any corner)

*Color(s):* Red and Black

*Size:* Your choice. Perferably any large size will do.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Oct 6, 2006)

Izanagi said:
			
		

> three version for you =3
> 
> ​
> -credit---save-




Oh, wow =O

*reps&cred&saved*


----------



## Misa (Oct 6, 2006)

lxn said:
			
		

> Sig and avatar request for anyone, please
> Stock:
> 
> - just the second square
> ...




canceling since no one wanted to do it.


----------



## 8018 (Oct 7, 2006)

Saosin said:
			
		

> Request for *SMercury* or *Izanagi*.
> 
> *Request*: Sig
> *Size*: 400 x 110
> ...



you only want the sig right? =o







​
theres really no difference, just
the border 

if you want any changes, make
sure to tell...well you have 24hrs
to tell me >.>;

-Save---Cred-

i'm doing *Apparatus Sky*'s next.
just one question, what do you mean by
a 'bigger piece?'


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 7, 2006)

I'll do *RagingNinja's*



			
				blindpipe said:
			
		

> I made A sig I was wondering if someone can help me make the background transperant so only lust and the designes can be seen?...I just dont know how to do it


I know you dont mean any harm but this isn't the place to ask questions. Futhermore, I'll answer it. 
*Spoiler*: _Click_ 



NOTE: This only works for Photoshop.

*Open photoshop. 
*Open your sig image thing. 
*Select the _magic eraser tool_-



-and click it on your bg. REMEMBER: ONLY ON YOUR BG. Otherwise, the whole thing's gonna go crap. 
*Continue clicking on parts of bg until youre already satisfied with the result.
*Go to file > Save as for web > selecf PNG-8 or PNG-24 > save.

Your result should be kinda like this:


Now, ask questions through via PM


----------



## Lazarus (Oct 7, 2006)

Request for anyone with the time... ^^

*Request:* Sig+ava
*Stock:* Here.
*Colors:* Whatever you see fit, though I usually go for a softer scheme
*Size:* Non-senior member avatar (: So... 125x125 for the avatar, and whatever size looks best for the sig
*Text:* Iunno... Just put whatever looks/sounds good (:

Thanks! And sorry if I'm vague...


----------



## Yosha (Oct 7, 2006)

Izanag said:
			
		

> i'm doing *Apparatus Sky*'s next.
> just one question, what do you mean by
> a 'bigger piece?'



Kind of like dobe's sigs, not the regular smaller sized sigs. Like suzu did above me.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 7, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> *Request for Mr Lazy =P*











I hope that's good enought =)


----------



## Cero (Oct 7, 2006)

Its Awesome Suz  Thanks ^^

Thanks Anyway Zaki xD


----------



## Heroin (Oct 7, 2006)

Sexy Haruko Pervert said:
			
		

> request ^^
> 
> sig
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



reposting


----------



## Saosin (Oct 7, 2006)

Izanagi said:
			
		

> you only want the sig right? =o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaa, I love it!
Thank you so much!  

Cred&&Rep coming your way!


----------



## chauronity (Oct 7, 2006)

suz said:
			
		

> *text*



Theheh, thanks ^^



			
				pinkmint said:
			
		

> Request









- save to your computer
- rehost at any image hosting service like 
- credit me in your sig


----------



## Lazarus (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow, fast delivery, thank you so much!

Credits, proper hosting, and reps coming your way ^^


----------



## Tuan (Oct 7, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> *Ocean* I love it !!!
> 
> *Goes to put it on
> 
> ...





YAY!! thanx alot suzu   rep and cred... thanx again  >=3


edit::: i have to rep you later cuz i have to go rep other ppl 1st


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 7, 2006)

Captain Pip said:
			
		

> Sig and avy request for anyone!
> 
> Stock:
> Avy size: 125 x 125
> ...


Reposting 

Take your time fellas!


----------



## Kameil (Oct 7, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

>


Thank you Suz....  *Reps*

Editould you please resize  it to 120 x 120 right quick?....


----------



## Bleach (Oct 7, 2006)

°‡Urahara‡° said:
			
		

> Signature and avy plx =!
> 
> Request for *Smercury* or *Izanagi* :3
> 
> ...


Just reposting T_T


----------



## Shiron (Oct 7, 2006)

Reposting~~


			
				Shiron said:
			
		

> Sig and Ava request for anyone.
> 
> * Avatar:*
> Stock: x or
> ...


----------



## Kameil (Oct 7, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Done
> 
> You know its not that hard to resize an image. Most image editing software and even image viewing software can do it. Mostly its Image > Resize Image and then type in your dimensions.


I see and thanks....


----------



## Spiral Man (Oct 7, 2006)

request for suzu

Sig colos: red, dark reds.
text: Evil Eyes
stock:


----------



## mortsleam (Oct 7, 2006)

Can u scale that down to a 500x500 picture, and make the back round of the picture invicible not that tan color?

And make one of thosse a avatar 150x150 plz with a border on the avy


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2006)

well this is for anyone who has the D.Gray-man episode >_<

an avator of the scene where Rhode appears (the black girl flying amongst all those candles in the OP)

150x150, a .gif one please


----------



## SMercury (Oct 7, 2006)

I'll do *Shiron's* and *Capt. Pip's*


----------



## 8018 (Oct 7, 2006)

*@Nightmare*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*works on Apparatus Sky's*


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Oct 7, 2006)

basye said:
			
		

> Sig and Ava Request for sMercury
> 
> picture
> 
> ...


reposting... take your time


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 7, 2006)

repost:  sig request for Suz

sig and ava from said stock


150x150 ava and 400x100 sig
text for ava "donkey show"
text for sig "donkey show: bringing sexy back" XD


----------



## lordmacintoshii (Oct 7, 2006)

Apparatus Sky said:
			
		

> Make sure you provided a stock for the gfx staff and find your post and repost your request.



good stock. That might have been the problem. Alright, thanks then.
Sig request for anyone willing to take on the job.
Sig picture 
I don't mind the color and the size as long as the picture looks villainish.
Texts: Die Kashim


----------



## Jack Bauer (Oct 7, 2006)

Sorry for the big size of the img but I need a sig and 150x150 avy of this.



Thanks in advance 

I also want the text "D-T" on it and "God Complex"


----------



## 8018 (Oct 7, 2006)

*Apparatus Sky*
hope this okee




​*click to enlarge*

no difference, just
the border =3

i was experimenting with
the bg =o
so it might be too colorful
or something, if you want any
changes, you gots 24hrs to ask for
one =]

-save---cred-

i'll do yours *D-T*,
=3


----------



## Yosha (Oct 7, 2006)

damn that looks hot izanagi, ill like the third one the best.

reps + cred


----------



## Perverse (Oct 7, 2006)

New request for Izanagi

Size: 500 x 150
Stock: 
Text: Ray Allen
Background: You decide


----------



## mortsleam (Oct 8, 2006)

Izanagi said:
			
		

> *@Nightmare*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


can you change the sig to 400x400 please too big sorry for stupidity and make the sigs backround white?

thankyou


----------



## Tonza (Oct 8, 2006)

lordmacintoshii said:
			
		

> good stock. That might have been the problem. Alright, thanks then.
> Sig request for anyone willing to take on the job.
> Sig picture
> I don't mind the color and the size as long as the picture looks villainish.
> Texts: Die Kashim



I had a go on this one: (haven't done gfx much lately though)



ps. hopefully Im still allowed to make the requests here.... ^^


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 8, 2006)

Arashi Kazama said:
			
		

> I cancel this one, sorry about that. Here's the real request I have.
> 
> Request for: *Anyone*
> 
> ...



Reposting.


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 8, 2006)

Air said:
			
		

> For *Oceanrain*,
> 
> Avy & Sig
> 
> ...



Re-reposting


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Oct 8, 2006)

hello its been a while hasnt it i want either yoshitune,smercury,or whoever is able

here we go

Stockopular Mechanics: Debunking The 9/11 Myths
Text: Sailor Moon
Colorsink and white
Sizermal


----------



## Jack Bauer (Oct 8, 2006)

Izanagi said:
			
		

> *Apparatus Sky*
> hope this okee
> 
> 
> ...



Okay thanks you.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Oct 8, 2006)

Sig + Avy request for *oceanrain* or *suzuhiko*


Type: sig
Stock: 
Size: 400x120
Text: Dearka & Yzak, Buster & Duel



Type: Avy
Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Text: none


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 8, 2006)

Request to whomever feels like taking the request.

Sig + Ava Request
The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are: 
The Color/Colors I want in my sig are: Dark Blue, White, black, darkish colours
The Size I want is: 400 X 120 (sig) and 100 X 100 (ava)
I Want the text in my sig to read: Asuma Sarutobi

Thx in advance.


----------



## SMercury (Oct 8, 2006)

*@ Capt. Pip *

*Spoiler*: __ 











*@ Shiron*

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Basye's* is next




			
				Gatsuuga said:
			
		

> hello its been a while hasnt it i want either yoshitune,smercury,or whoever is able
> 
> here we go
> 
> ...



Sig, avi or both?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 8, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ Capt. Pip *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Perverse (Oct 8, 2006)

Sharingan Eye said:
			
		

> Sig request:
> 
> Size: 500 x 150
> Stock:
> ...


Re-posting .


----------



## Shiron (Oct 8, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ Shiron*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 Awesome job.  C+R.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 8, 2006)

Scuba-Kiba said:
			
		

> A sig+avy request for Suzuhiko or Izanagi.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Repost/edit of my previous request


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Oct 8, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ Capt. Pip *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




oh sorry both


----------



## 8018 (Oct 9, 2006)

i'm taking
*Sharingan Eye*
fixs *Nightmares*
do *D-T*
and *Scuba-Kiba*

i won't take requests 'till
i'm done with those >.>

i'll wait on Suzu to see if she
takes Roy's .__.


----------



## Seany (Oct 9, 2006)

Avy & Sig please =)

Stock: 

Sizes: 150 x 150 for Avy, and 400 x 150 for Sig. Actually i just want most of the pic fitted into the sig. So whichever size works best then =3

Colour: Whatever looks best

Text: Cartoon

Thanks!


----------



## SMercury (Oct 9, 2006)

*@ Basye*






*@Gatsuuga*






I love Asuma so I'll do *XeroResolve's*


----------



## Bleach (Oct 9, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> I love Asuma so I'll do *XeroResolve's*



Isn't that bias lol? . not trying to be mean here =/


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Oct 9, 2006)

ooo thats pretty thank you smercury


----------



## Constantine (Oct 9, 2006)

°‡Urahara‡° said:
			
		

> Isn't that bias lol? . not trying to be mean here =/


.....XD!

Anyways(look below)

Avi and Sig Request for Suzuhiko, Izanagi, Oceanrain, or Sunako(Zaki)
Stock:
Text for Sig & Avi: Shinigami L
subtext for sig: The Legendary (in Kanji or Japenese), also put TUK sumwhere on there..
subtext for Avi: TUK
Colors: Blue, White, and sum Black if it looks good or sumthin like that...XD
Theme: your choice...XP
Size for Avi: 150x150(for a different forum)
Size for Sig: any size you like( for this forum and other )
I'll Be sure to red and cred =D


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Oct 9, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ Basye*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks smercury


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Oct 9, 2006)

Konichiwa! I've got a request, both an avy and a sig to anyone who is available and is willing to do my request.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Avy Request*
This is what i want to be done:A snowy kind of feeling, and round corners with a border(medium border) please
Pic(s): 
Color(s): Nothing boring, but definetly no bright colors 
Size: I don't know what exactly the pixels are called, but i want an average size that's largest for a non-senior member like common memeber who haven't joined the senior people. Like me current avy unless you can make it bigger even though i'm a non-senior.
Text: Shinigami

*Sig Request*
This is what i want to be done: Same as the avy request and also i want to focus only on the last panel that's pretty big. Also include the round corners and a border(medium border)
Pic(s):
Color(s): Same as what I said in my avy request
Size: An average size of a sig for a non-senior member, like my current sig
Text: Dance, Sode No Shirayuki




Thank You beforehand.   Of course I'll rep and cred to the person who is doing my request. Also sorry for posting a question earlier, i deleted it because i wanted to avoid spam.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry to bother you Izanagi but what's the status on my avy/sig set?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 10, 2006)

Request for: _SMercury._

I wish to have an ava/sig combo based on the Mushishi anime. I'm sorry, I can't provide you with some good stock.  If it's too much of a hassle for you, then I'll change the theme.

*I'd like to have a new:* Ava + Sig.
*Ava size: *125x125.
*Sig size:* 400x120

*Text:* Ginko
*Sub-Text:* Jouten

*Colors:* Your choice.

I'll give credit/rep, of course. 

Thanks.


----------



## Hell Fire (Oct 10, 2006)

This is what i want to be done: sig + avi thinggy,
The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are: 
*Spoiler*: __ 














The Color/Colors I want in my sig are: dark colours, reds and blues
The Size I want is: the maxumum sig avi size please
I Want the text in my sig to read: defiance (in some cool sort of writing)

well. lots of love and rep if u can do anything.


----------



## SMercury (Oct 10, 2006)

*@ XeroResolve*






Don't worry *Jouten-ken*; I'll do it

And since you asked *so* nicely, I'll do yours *°‡Urahara‡°*


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 10, 2006)

Request for anyone. Perferably SMercury, but doesn't matter.

*Graphic Type:* Banner

*Render/Stock:* 

*Text:* Uchiha Sasuke

*Sub-Text:* Ryan 

*Colors:* Blue and white.

*Size* Doesn't matter.

Please do it. I'll use it for a long time, even change the stock if needed. I'm begging here.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 10, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *@ XeroResolve*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang thats some nice sig/Ava! Nice SMercury and thx! *reps


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 10, 2006)

Air said:
			
		

> For *Oceanrain or SMercury*,
> 
> Avy & Sig
> 
> ...



Re-posting from pg.153....


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 10, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> I had a go on this one: (haven't done gfx much lately though)
> 
> 
> 
> ps. hopefully Im still allowed to make the requests here.... ^^



Of course you can! xDD


----------



## Taki (Oct 10, 2006)

For Suzu, Zaki, oceanrain, or SMercury (because the style is you specailty xD!)

Banner:
Size: 380x100
Theme: Japanese hip-hop/urban
Text: 'Taki' in a brown skin tone on the face.
Other: Black Boarder

Avi: Same as banner
Size" 125x125
Text: Same
Theme : Same
Other: Same

Here are the pic choices :



RRC will be provided


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 10, 2006)

its been a while since i requested...(in september) can i request one more?

It's for anyone available ^_^
Sig:

text: ~An appetite for destruction~  Kanda Yu
size: anything that looks good
colors: a bluish (blue) theme or anything that works the best

Avy:

size: 150 x 150
text: Kizu
colors: anything that works best. your choice

thankyou very much! ^_^ 
will rep+cred!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2006)

Avatar Request for anyone
Size: 125 X 125
Theme:  All I really want from the stock is her face.  The intensity in her eyes is most crucial to me.  The freckles, the mouth, the bangs, the ear, and her collar also should be in the avatar.  I don't need all that hair.  Any background is fine with me.
Text:  I don't need any.

Thanks in advance.  This section has never let me down and I appreciate it.


----------



## Caile (Oct 11, 2006)

Distant.Shadows said:
			
		

> @ Pyro : That's not needed it's spam T_T
> 
> Um, Signature and Avatar Request. I know it's only been a while. But I've already gotten 30 posts. Maybe more >___> I keep finding good stocks T_T
> 
> ...



Reposting .. -[week has passed (~6 days)]-


----------



## 8018 (Oct 11, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> Sorry for the big size of the img but I need a sig and 150x150 avy of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




here you go =o
​

-save---cred-

*@Nightmare:*
uhmm..sorry for the wait, not
sure if you still want it .__.

no need to credit on this .__.

*click to enlarge*

NEXT:
*Sharingan Eye*
*Scuba-Kiba*


----------



## SMercury (Oct 11, 2006)

*@ Urahara* - Didn't know exactly what you mean by the curvy lines on the left, so I did what I could






*@ Jouten-kun* - Kinda went back to my old style; hope u like it






Then *Arashi Kazama*, *Air *and *Kusanagi*. Give me some time on these, ladiz & gents


----------



## Spike (Oct 11, 2006)

*I have a signature and avatar request for Suzu or Izanagi.*

_Stock:_ *X*

_Size:_ *Avatar* 125x125 and 150x150 *Signature* Whatever you feel is good.
_
Style:_ *Signature* Like the one Suzu made for Hiruko* X*. *Avatar* Your choice.

_Text: _ *No text!*

*Thank you in advance.*


----------



## Heroin (Oct 11, 2006)

Sexy Haruko Pervert said:
			
		

> I have a request! ^o^
> 
> Avy:
> Size: 125x125
> ...



reposting may one of these people make my sig and avy.

Suzu, Zaki, oceanrain, SMercury or someone else who works here ^.^

*Deleted last post.*


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Oct 11, 2006)

Inner-Kyuubi said:
			
		

> *Stock for Sig:*   (only Ichigo's upper body first in order)
> (in middle)
> (on right)
> *Text:* The Great Master
> ...



Reposting cause no one bothered to do it


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 11, 2006)

Avy request for suzuhiko, oceanrain, or Zaki (I like this name more )

Stock: 
size: 125 x 125
text: "Death Note" and add "L" anywhere you want!
other: Make it look smexy!!

Take your time on this!  Will rep + cred!


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 11, 2006)

Air said:
			
		

> For *ANYONE*,
> 
> Avy & Sig
> 
> ...



...............................


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 11, 2006)

Air said:
			
		

> ...............................



Didn't SMercury just say that she'll do yours?


----------



## Constantine (Oct 11, 2006)

*Just Reposting =D*

Avi and Sig Request for Suzuhiko, Izanagi, Oceanrain, or Sunako(Zaki)
Stock:
Text for Sig & Avi: Shinigami L
subtext for sig: The Legendary (in Kanji or Japenese), also put TUK sumwhere on there..
subtext for Avi: TUK
Colors: Blue, White, and sum Black if it looks good or sumthin like that...XD
Theme: your choice...XP
Size for Avi: 150x150(for a different forum)
Size for Sig: any size you like( for this forum and other )
I'll Be sure to red and cred =D 

just reposting ^_^


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Oct 11, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> Sig + Avy request for *oceanrain* or *suzuhiko*
> 
> 
> Type: sig
> ...




reposting


----------



## Jack Bauer (Oct 11, 2006)

Izanagi said:
			
		

> here you go =o
> ​
> 
> -save---cred-
> ...



Alright thanks alot!  *reps you*


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 11, 2006)

Arashi Kazama said:
			
		

> Didn't SMercury just say that she'll do yours?



Oh snap, my bad didnt see that.


----------



## Constantine (Oct 11, 2006)

Air said:
			
		

> Oh snap, my bad didnt see that.


XD! and turn of your signature it saves space plz and thank you


----------



## Constantine (Oct 11, 2006)

Taichou Urahara Kisuke said:
			
		

> Turn of your signature it saves space plz and thank you


TURN IT OFF


----------



## 8018 (Oct 12, 2006)

Sharingan Eye said:
			
		

> New request for Izanagi
> 
> Size: 500 x 150
> Stock:
> ...



​no avatar right?

-*cred*---*save*-

Next:
*Scuba-Kiba*


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 12, 2006)

I'll do Sexy Haruko Pervert's, Captain Pip's, and Taichou Urahara Kisuke's

I haven't done requests for a while so I'll do these.

@ Captain Pip
lol. You can call me zaki. I wouldn't mind


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2006)

tobiume said:
			
		

> Avatar Request for anyone
> Size: 125 X 125
> Theme:  All I really want from the stock is her face.  The intensity in her eyes is most crucial to me.  The freckles, the mouth, the bangs, the ear, and her collar also should be in the avatar.  I don't need all that hair.  Any background is fine with me.
> Text:  I don't need any.
> ...


reposting.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 12, 2006)

@cpt. pip



-- credit -- save -- rehost

Tobiume's avatar is next


----------



## chauronity (Oct 12, 2006)

@tobiume


----------



## chauronity (Oct 12, 2006)

@distant.shadow

I'll do yours but later. Had it almost unfinished but now i gotta run off to lessons

+edit+


​
Save, rehost, credit. Ava will be done later.


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Oct 12, 2006)

broken_dreams_93 said:
			
		

> Konichiwa! I've got a request, both an avy and a sig to anyone who is available and is willing to do my request.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Just reposting


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> @tobiume


Thank you.  Credit and reps.


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Oct 12, 2006)

*Sig Request*



			
				Inner-Kyuubi said:
			
		

> *Stock for Sig:* Link removed (only Ichigo's upper body first in order)
> Link removed (in middle)
> Link removed (on right)
> *Text:* The Great Master
> ...



Reposting


----------



## Yosha (Oct 12, 2006)

Sig + avatar request please

*Avvy*
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 125x125
*Text:* none
*Colors:* Your choice
*Style:* Your choice

*Sig*
*Stock:* Same as above
*Size:* Nothing too big
*Text:* Mutiny upon my inside's...
*Color:* Your choice


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 12, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> @cpt. pip
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, thnx! I like the outcome of the avy  

@Zaki: Sorry, but I guess oceanrain did mine before you XD Next time I'll request you again


----------



## occasionalutopia (Oct 12, 2006)

Well, there's a first time for everything  Here goes:

Av request (either Mikko, Suzu or Yoshitsune please ^^):

*Stock here*
*Size:* 150x150
*Text:* none
*Style:* _*takes a deep breath and hopes she makes sense*_ I'd like it to be an animated av that switches between Byakuya's and Rukia's faces w/ a tween effect, w/ about a one minute or so interval between the switch (so it doesn't get too annoying ). Basically like this. I didn't go w/ using just that because they just looked kind of ... severe to me, hoping someone here can add a bit of life/softness to them w/ PS prettiness. If you guys don't do animated stuff here, just separate avs of Byakuya and Rukia will do.
*Colors:* Would prefer the borders to be a darkish gold, but if you find that doesn't work w/ whatever else you've done w/ the images, scrap that.

Soz for the convoluted request XD;;


----------



## SMercury (Oct 12, 2006)

Arashi Kazama said:
			
		

> Request for anyone. Perferably SMercury, but doesn't matter.
> 
> *Graphic Type:* Banner
> 
> ...


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 12, 2006)

*Hugs* Thank you! *Rep + credit*


----------



## escamoh (Oct 12, 2006)

I've got a sig+ava request for Suzuhiko or Oceanrain.

*Avatar*
Stock:  
Text: esca
Size: 150x150

*Signature*
Stock: 
Text: esca and if it fits can you also put Millenium Hawk

I know it seems kinda strange but if it's possible can you have the style/colors of the sig and ava match? If that seems too weird you don't have to do it 

Thanks in advance to whoever does it.


----------



## Fai (Oct 12, 2006)

Hello Everyone ^^
i have a sig+avy request for anyone willing to do it..



*Spoiler*: _Request_ 



*Stock:*
_A Horse Breed Page_

can u scratch out the words in the middle plz!? ^^

*Sig:*

Size: watever you choose

Colorever you choose

Theme:kinky-ish?  

Text: The Fullfillment Is Always In The Wish,Arctic~Blaze

Sub-Text: LxRaito

Other: watever you think is good 

*Avy:*

Size: 125x125

Color: same as sig 

Theme:same as sig

Text:Arctic~Blaze

Otherever you think is good




thanx in advance


----------



## SunnyxShine (Oct 12, 2006)

SunnyxShine said:
			
		

> um...if its ok ^^ can i request a sig and ava
> 
> to anyone who is willing to make it
> 
> ...




*reposting *


----------



## 8018 (Oct 13, 2006)

Scuba-Kiba said:
			
		

> Repost/edit of my previous request



here you go

​
-save---cred-


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 13, 2006)

Holy!! The outcome's way better than I expected, thanks so much Izanagi! +Reps & Credit.


----------



## SMercury (Oct 13, 2006)

Air said:
			
		

> For *Oceanrain or SMercury*,
> 
> Avy & Sig
> 
> ...



I'm not so good with b&w pics ...


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 13, 2006)

@ apparatus sky






++







save. re-host. cred.

@ captain pip
I feel so loved <33 

xDD


----------



## Cava (Oct 13, 2006)

stock: this or this

with the text Cava on it, thank you in advance.

size/font/color themes etc are up to you guys, thanks again.


----------



## Yosha (Oct 13, 2006)

Sunako said:
			
		

> @ apparatus sky
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanx a bunch Sunako.


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 13, 2006)

@ sunnyxshine
i always wonder why you request 150 x 150 avs when you cant use em .__.




++





save. re-host. cred.


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 13, 2006)

Apparatus Sky said:
			
		

> thnx a bunch Suzu


Unfortunately, as much as I would like to be Suzu, I cannot xDD

@ cava
the quality of the image (gaara one) is low. I dont think it can be workable. Provide another image.


----------



## Cava (Oct 13, 2006)

hmm i couldn't find the original source of that pic... since its a SS taken from a AMV... oh well i guess hitsu for me then ^_^ thanks anyway(though i like that gaara pic a lot xD)


----------



## chauronity (Oct 13, 2006)

@cava. I'll do yours based on that hitsu so dont worry.

@occa<3

I'd do yours, but my pc doesnt allow me to do any animation. So, the request cannot be done by me. Sadly,


----------



## Deeo (Oct 13, 2006)

Avatar request for Oceanrain (or anyone)

Size: 150x150 and 125x125 please
Colors: violet, orange
Text: D or AL
Stock: (Spoiler from 327 naruto chapter) 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Thanks in advance


----------



## chauronity (Oct 13, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> cava. I'll do yours based on that hitsu so dont worry.









alt.versions:


----------



## Cava (Oct 13, 2006)

ty oceanrain!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Oct 13, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> Sig + Avy request for *oceanrain*
> 
> Type: sig
> Stock:
> ...


 

reposting from page 157


----------



## Yosha (Oct 13, 2006)

Sunako said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, as much as I would like to be Suzu, I cannot xDD



I am sorry it was rather early when I posted.


----------



## SunnyxShine (Oct 13, 2006)

Sunako said:
			
		

> @ sunnyxshine
> i always wonder why you request 150 x 150 avs when you cant use em .__.
> 
> 
> ...



~! OMG THANK YOU~!!!

oh the 150x150 is for something else xD

^^ ~!!!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 13, 2006)

Kizu said:
			
		

> its been a while since i requested...(in september) can i request one more?
> 
> It's for anyone available ^_^
> Sig:
> ...



reposting from pg 158


----------



## Caile (Oct 13, 2006)

oceanrain said:


> @distant.shadow
> 
> I'll do yours but later. Had it almost unfinished but now i gotta run off to lessons
> 
> ...



Looks great, Thanks ..  I'll wait for avatar


----------



## Sexta Espada (Oct 14, 2006)

Request for any who may be available.
Sig+avy please.
Stock:
Avy size:125x125
Sig size:350x140
Textchiha Itachi in red/black
Backgroundever works, preferably keeping with the theme of the rest of the pic

Thanks! I'll remember to give cred, and rep once my rep ban is lifted.


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 14, 2006)

@ Kizu
I'll do yours

@ ShadowKaton
yours too

@ Suzu
I DO want to be like you and like ocean and the others! 

xDD

But I can dream on, cant I?


----------



## Hell Fire (Oct 14, 2006)

Hell Fire said:


> This is what i want to be done: sig + avi thinggy,
> The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





<.<

repost?


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 14, 2006)

@ Kizu




+



save. re-host. cred.

Bwaha


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Oct 14, 2006)

Abyss of Dreams said:


> Konichiwa! I've got a request, both an avy and a sig to anyone who is available and is willing to do my request.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Just reposting


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 14, 2006)

@ shadowkaton


----------



## chauronity (Oct 14, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> reposting from page 157



Could you find a pic where those two arent placed too vertically like that?


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 14, 2006)

*@ Taichou Urahara Kisuke*










save.re-host.credit.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 14, 2006)

Sunako said:


> @ Kizu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O: O: It's AWESOME!!! Thankyou so much!!!
*goes to rep and credit*


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 14, 2006)

Request for: *SMercury*

*Graphic Type:* Banner + Avatar

*Stock/Render:* 

*Text:* Kyuubi In Control

*Sub-Text:* Ryan

*Colors:* Red/Orange + Black. 

*Size:* Doesn't matter.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 14, 2006)

Sig request for Zaki!  

stock: 
text: Add "Death Note" anywhere that won't block their faces XD
size: the way you want it
other: Make it smexy! (Just don't leave the characters' names out)

I leave the rest to your hands, Zaki!


----------



## Louchan (Oct 14, 2006)

*This is what i want to be done: * Alright, I'm back once again. <3 This time my request for a matching avatar and signature is much more complex so I would like it made by someone who really knows that they are doing. Unlike my last request, where I stated I did not want too many effects or stuff like this, this time it's the complete opposite. I want more shine and smoothness on the girl in the picture (and the room in the background removed) and lots of effects (like these: ) surrounding it. Birds or butterflies would be nice effects as well. 

*The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are: * 

*The Color/Colors I want in my sig are: * Navy and indigo.

*The Size I want is: * Avatar = 125x125. As for the signature... Well, anything that looks good. Wide is nice but make sure it's not too tall, that's just annoying.

*I Want the text in my sig to read:* Just 'Louchan'. In some really nice and curly font.


Thank you for your time. <3


----------



## escamoh (Oct 14, 2006)

esca3 said:


> I've got a sig+ava request for Suzuhiko or Oceanrain.
> 
> *Avatar*
> Stock:
> ...


Reposting.. **


----------



## Constantine (Oct 14, 2006)

Sunako said:


> *@ Taichou Urahara Kisuke*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AWESOME! <3333 *reps and creds*^_^


----------



## Sexta Espada (Oct 14, 2006)

Sunako said:


> @ shadowkaton



Thanks! It's better than what I expected! Cred+rep will be given, but the rep will have to wait, unfortuneatly. I'm rep banned, but I'll remember to do it.


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 14, 2006)

SMercury said:


> I'm not so good with b&w pics ...



Thanks, rep & cred


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Oct 14, 2006)

oceanrain said:


> Could you find a pic where those two arent placed too vertically like that?



how bout this then

avy: 
size: 150x150

sig: 
size: 400x120
text: Towards A Burning Tomorrow


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 14, 2006)

@ *cap. pip*
Can you find another pic which the characters in it arent aligned vertically and they arent, like, compressed with one another =o? Or maybe you can provide each character with different stocks and Ill work with it.

Or maybe youll like this? (used another pic) 

.. or maybe not 

@ *esca3* and *roy*
do you guys mind if I do yours?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 14, 2006)

My bad...:sweat I thought having them all together makes it easier for you XD

I hope it's ok if you can still take the job for putting the 5 characters together..even though you took your time into making that L sig =/

Here are the 5 stocks:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Near

Misa

Light

L

Mello




The order from left to right is Near, Misa, Light, L, and Mello. If you can do this, that'll be great =)


----------



## Fai (Oct 14, 2006)

Arctic~Blaze said:


> Hello Everyone ^^
> i have a sig+avy request for anyone willing to do it..
> 
> 
> ...



Reposting


----------



## escamoh (Oct 15, 2006)

@Sunako, yeah you can do mine then


----------



## SMercury (Oct 15, 2006)

@ Kusanagi - Sorry for the late reply. I made two slightly different version. Not as nice as the Kakashi one ...


*Spoiler*: __ 














I'll work on *Arctic~Blaze's*


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 15, 2006)

@ cap. pip
I'll do it. No worries <3
I just noticed that L sig was crap. I feel like vomitting just seeing it )_)

@ esca
I'll do yours  Unless ocean suddenly appears outta nowhere and suddenly makes your request, which happens most of the time, me will be sad


----------



## Dango (Oct 15, 2006)

To anybody who's willing to do it. I'll be eternally grateful!


*Ava request*
What I want to be done: I want the ava to be focused mostly on her eyes.
Stock: Unrelated Avy

Size: 100 x 100 and 150 x 150.
Text: "dango", in a color that matches the whole sepia effect, on her right cheek.  
Theme:Don't change the original colors.   I just want it to have this real nostalgic and sepia feel to it. 


*Sig request*
What I want to be done: Scratch out the "White Rabbit", if possible. 
Stock:Unrelated Avy

Size: 550 x 494. It's currently 600 x 494. Possibly retain the original image quality? I tried resizing it myself but it turned out fugly.  Plus, when I resized it, it created a background for her. Meh. I don't want a background.
Theme: Nostalgic, without changing the colors. 


Again, thank you, thank you, thank you! to anybody who's willing to do this.


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 15, 2006)

^ Max size for a sig is _500_px x _350_px, check the frequently asked questions on the 1st post of this thread.

I made your request but I used the dimensions stated above.


*click to have full view*

Avatars:


Leave it or take it.


----------



## Dango (Oct 15, 2006)

^
I'm very, very sorry. 


Will definitely credit. Will rep when I can rep again.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 15, 2006)

@violentlyhappy: 

Ok, those are far better images. I'll try to get it done within a few days. 



Sunako said:


> @ esca
> I'll do yours  Unless ocean suddenly appears outta nowhere and suddenly makes your request, which happens most of the time, me will be sad



ROLF. XD 
Nah, wont happen


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 15, 2006)

^ but you _always_ do xD

I even wonder if you have magic powers when suddenly, after I post that "Ima gonna do that person's request", you already posted his/her request. It's amazing, actually.

@ dango
I didnt mean to be harsh, ya know D= 

Just remember to read the FAQ so that you'd be guided (:


----------



## -{BioShock}- (Oct 15, 2006)

*Avatar and Signature Set*

Stock: 

Text: "Ryu Hayabusa" and "Ryokai" faded in the corner

colors:
-black and silver
-border it with silver

theme
-whatever looks best/surprise me

size: whatever size fits it best


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 15, 2006)

Arashi Kazama said:


> Request for: *SMercury*
> 
> *Graphic Type:* Banner + Avatar
> 
> ...



Just reposting.


----------



## Taki (Oct 15, 2006)

SMercury said:


> @ Kusanagi - Sorry for the late reply. I made two slightly different version. Not as nice as the Kakashi one ...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh, no need to worry ^-^

I like the color scheme you did. Ill upload it as soon as I get back :wtf


----------



## Art of Run (Oct 15, 2006)

Ava and sig request ^^

Sig:
Stock: 

Text: "Apple" and "LR" anywhere you like

colors:
Black and white but keep the apple red

theme
-whatever looks best

size: whatever size fits it best

Avatar:
Colors: same as sig
Focus: Around the hadn with the apple in it.
Oh yeah i would also like a blck border if that ok ^^


----------



## sonyexe (Oct 15, 2006)

I want to make a request!

Avy
Stock: 
Size: 125x125 and 150x150
Text: Death note
Colors: Red, black and white!
Style: Your choice ( make it scary )

Sig
Stock: Same as above
Size: Normal, not very big and not to small!
Text: Death comes
Color: Same as avy
Style: Same as avy


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Oct 15, 2006)

Like omg guess what times it is this will be my last one for about a little while ks? heres we's goes


yoshitsune SMercury or who ever can do this
Sig
Stock: A sit down with David Rakoff
Text:Mercury Aqua Rhapsody
colors: Blue and white
Sizermal

Avy
Stock: A sit down with David Rakoff
Colors: Turqoise and white
Text:Neptune Deep Submerge if it will fit
size: normal



EDIT: or byakugansan can make it


----------



## Yosha (Oct 15, 2006)

Ok I have an sig+ava request for *oceanrain*, you do not have to do it right now, just a work over time.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Request*
*Picture:*
*Theme:* Heavily akatsuki themed
*Color:* As you prefer

*Sig*
*Size:* The size does not matter to me
*Text:* "*暁*" & "*Akatsuki*" sort of discreetly and *Face's of Death* somewhere.

*Avvy*
*Size:* 125x125 &150x150
*Text:* none unless you want to add something


----------



## ~Foxie~ (Oct 15, 2006)

heya! i have  a sig+avy request for anyone  


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Stock:*





I want the first pic in the middle. the second one on the right. and the third one on the left.

*Sig:*

Theme: well i want a nice light-ish loving theme. a mellow theme. maybe dreamy but not really...XD i cant really describe it so work with it and just do it in a nice light them. 

Colors: watever color you think looks good but light-ish once again XD

Text: Love is a moment that lasts forever... , -Foxie-, SasuNaru

i hope those fit XD

Size: watever size you think is good.

Other: anything you think is good.

*Avy:*

Theme: same as sig

Colors: same as sig

Text: SasuNaru, -Foxie-

Size: 125x125 

Other: watever u think looks good.




I hope this not to much trouble. and whoever does it thank u sooooooo much!!! i love uuuuu!!!!!


----------



## Cero (Oct 15, 2006)

*+**|**Bleach Ava & Sig Request**|**+*
For: oceanrain

*Signature Size:* Your Choosing
*Avatar Size:* 150x150 (Will Not  Be Used Immediatly)
*Text:* Hush. RagingNinja
*Stock:*


(Or If You Like Use Any Other Hirako Stock)

*Color:* Your Choosing
*Other:* Nothing else, thanks so much oceanrain ^^


----------



## Lightning (Oct 15, 2006)

@gatsuuga, heres your ava, sig will be coming soon
note, the stock you picked is horrible so if i find a better one ill probably use that one. hope its ok with you


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 15, 2006)

Question, Is it possible to make an animated Gif of a short clip like byakugansan?  PM me if you know.


----------



## Lightning (Oct 15, 2006)

yea, all you do is on google images run "naruto animation", find one you like, itll only play if you full size it, then go into wings' request shop and request it as a seal, BTW never post these questions again in the shop post in the art classes section.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Oct 15, 2006)

byakugansan said:


> @gatsuuga, heres your ava, sig will be coming soon
> note, the stock you picked is horrible so if i find a better one ill probably use that one. hope its ok with you



oh my goodness thats awsome^.^ its muy bien 

the stock was horrible? well ok then use a better one if you can


----------



## Lightning (Oct 15, 2006)

well it wasnt horrible, it was just that it was fuzzy and of bad quality, here ill show you a couple of better ones i found on DA




if you have a preferance let me know plz


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Oct 15, 2006)

ok use the one on the bottom cause the top one dont even look like her


----------



## Lightning (Oct 15, 2006)

ok, got it.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Oct 15, 2006)

oh and can ya throw in some like water or something like that?


----------



## SMercury (Oct 15, 2006)

*@ Arctic~Blaze* - I didn't want to use all the text b/c it ruined the image, so I just used "wish." Hope that's all right







Then I'll work on *Arashi Kazama's*


----------



## Louchan (Oct 16, 2006)

Louchan said:


> *This is what i want to be done: * Alright, I'm back once again. <3 This time my request for a matching avatar and signature is much more complex so I would like it made by someone who really knows that they are doing. Unlike my last request, where I stated I did not want too many effects or stuff like this, this time it's the complete opposite. I want more shine and smoothness on the girl in the picture (and the room in the background removed) and lots of effects (like these: ) surrounding it. Birds or butterflies would be nice effects as well.
> 
> *The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are: *
> 
> ...




Just bumping.


----------



## Spike (Oct 16, 2006)

bulten said:


> *I have a signature and avatar request for Suzu, Izanagi, oceanrain or Yoshi*
> 
> _Stock:_ *X*
> 
> ...



Reposting.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi, I like to request an GIF from anybody who can do convert WMP to Gif.

Use this clip.  Halo Wars

Size is 120/120 and make another one 200/200.

I want it the 120/120 to be square because I am going to use it for a avatar and the other on sig. as for the 200/200, as for the border on the second one (200/200) try to put something that has to do with Naruto  
I want you to, on both, time run= 0.06 to 1.22
if not then= 0.06-1.00, *if you can edit to the millisecond please tell me before you attempt this*
Try to use the first time- 0.06 to 1.22

Thanks to whoever takes it.  will rep you a lot if I like it (I'm good for it)and credit.

Let me know if you need anything


----------



## SMercury (Oct 16, 2006)

*@ Arashi Kazama*


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 16, 2006)

SMercury said:


> *@ Arashi Kazama*



I love your styles when making themes. Thanks a bunch, really like it!  *Rep + credit*

EDIT: I have to spread rep to other people. I'll rep you when I can.


----------



## Fai (Oct 16, 2006)

SMercury said:


> *@ Arctic~Blaze* - I didn't want to use all the text b/c it ruined the image, so I just used "wish." Hope that's all right
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its beautiful 
thanx lots! (i have to spread some rep first but i promise i will!)


----------



## Freija (Oct 16, 2006)

sig and ava


size sig: 400x150
size ava: 150x150
stock: Link removed
text: Peter


----------



## Shiron (Oct 16, 2006)

Sig and avatar request for anyone. 

Ava:
Stock: Link removed or

Size: 150x150
Color: Up to your
Text: Shiron

Sig:
Stock: Same as Avatar
Size: Up to you
Color: Same as Avatar
Text: Same as Avatar


----------



## Sexta Espada (Oct 16, 2006)

Sig+avy request for any who'll do it.

Stock: 
Text: My only care is revenge(main text, make it pretty large),then ShadowKaton in one coner
Size: avy=125x125
         sig=400x150
Background: I dunno, somin dark to go with the mood of the phrase

Thanks!


----------



## Lightning (Oct 16, 2006)

@ gatsuuga
2 different borders


----------



## SMercury (Oct 16, 2006)

Ryokai said:


> *Avatar and Signature Set*
> 
> Stock: Link removed
> 
> ...



I made two sets:

A black/silver one:







One with bluish inserts and more color:


----------



## Waffletime! (Oct 16, 2006)

Request to SMercury:

Avatar and Signature Set:
Stock:

Theme:
The matching waffle sig should have an akatsuki member with a waffle head like the one in my sig. ^^ The bottom center or right should say Waffletime! in whatever colors you see fit (in a fancy-ish or faded font). Kinda a dark waffle theme. xD
Colors: Black, blue, silver colors. And a black border. Kinda like what you did with the bluish inserts for Ryokai's request.
Size: 150x150 for avatar. Standard (by your idea) size signature.

Thank you!


----------



## SpitFire! (Oct 17, 2006)

signature request



text: Megiddo
size: whatever works
colours: you decide

thx in advance


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 17, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> Hi, I like to request an GIF from anybody who can do convert WMP to Gif.
> 
> Use this clip. Halo Wars
> 
> ...


 
I'll repost, I really want this done. Thanks


----------



## Cava (Oct 17, 2006)

hi all again! once again, i'm requesting a siggy-

stock:
communist green
communist green

text:
Konoha's Will of Fire

colour theme/font/size: u choose, surprise me pls.

additional notes: would like both of the stock to be in the same sig.


----------



## sonyexe (Oct 17, 2006)

sonyexe said:


> I want to make a request!
> 
> Avy
> Stock:
> ...



Just reposting


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Oct 17, 2006)

Abyss of Dreams said:


> Konichiwa! I've got a request, both an avy and a sig to anyone who is available and is willing to do my request.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Reposting


----------



## Cero (Oct 17, 2006)

For the love of god, PLEASE dont repost every page...


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Oct 17, 2006)

byakugansan said:


> @ gatsuuga
> 2 different borders



like thats awsome thanks a wholt lots


----------



## -{BioShock}- (Oct 17, 2006)

SMercury said:


> I made two sets:
> 
> A black/silver one:
> 
> ...




HOLY SH*T! THAT IS F'N AWESOME! Thank You! Rep and Credit in sig for this work.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 18, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> how bout this then
> 
> avy:
> size: 150x150
> ...











Ought to change the pic. Take or leave it.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Oct 18, 2006)

Tried to make a sig out of this by myself but the computer program I'm using is being stupid. Please anyone! Make a sig out of this scene!

Stock: 
Size: Any size but no bigger then 450 x 200
Text: Raito x L
Color: Don't Care
Style: Don't Care


----------



## chauronity (Oct 18, 2006)

@ ragingninja:



The Last Question


----------



## Anbu Haru (Oct 18, 2006)

i would like this turned int o a sig also i want the hair to be turned black instead of brown  and ears to match hair


----------



## Yosha (Oct 18, 2006)

Apparatus Sky said:


> Ok I have an sig+ava request for *oceanrain*, you do not have to do it right now, just a work over time.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ocean I just wanted to ask if this is a ok stock or does another one need to be provided.


----------



## Cero (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks a ton Ocean ^^


----------



## chauronity (Oct 18, 2006)

Apparatus Sky said:


> Ocean I just wanted to ask if this is a ok stock or does another one need to be provided.



The stock is cool ^^ 
Very dandy coloring. 

But i'm not sure if i can do that @ this week cos i have a few exams left and then the little trip, from where i wont be back before the monday. 
( then i will have a holiday of a week, so i'll be able to do it for sure   )



p.s. when you say that the theme is "akatsuki" ... what you mean by it? Red clouds in the sig or reddish colors, or ... something else?


----------



## Yosha (Oct 18, 2006)

Like clouds that are discreet or reds but I like other colors also. Just whatever works for you because blue seems like a good color for that stock.

EDIT: thanx alot and take your time no rush needed.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 18, 2006)

K, got it.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 18, 2006)

Is anyone doing mine?  Just wondering, cause mine is difficult.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Oct 18, 2006)

oceanrain said:


> Ought to change the pic. Take or leave it.



A s'ank you!  Ish love <3

+reps and cred


----------



## Tsumi (Oct 18, 2006)

A sig and avi request for suzu <3, ocean, yoshi or izanagi 

*Stock:* 
*Size:* avi = 150 x 150...sig = 500 x whatever 
*Colours:* no or very little pink please ^__^
*Text:* "Happy Halloween" and "Tsumi" on the sig and just "Tsumi" on the avi

thanks in advance ^__^


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 18, 2006)

Tsumi said:


> A sig and avi request for suzu <3, ocean, yoshi or



I'll take on yours

*I've completed my procrastinated tasks, so I am more free to do requests now~*

_This thread gets one request every hour, it seems....
I think we should seperate it by post counts perhaps...

For example, one thread for anyone 30 posts+ and another one for 1,000 posts+_

@Tsumi


----------



## chauronity (Oct 19, 2006)

@yoshi: --welcome back ^^ 

@apparatus sky


----------



## Yosha (Oct 19, 2006)

oceanrain said:


> @yoshi: --welcome back ^^
> 
> @apparatus sky



Thank you so much...It looks amazing!


----------



## Tsumi (Oct 19, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:


> I'll take on yours
> 
> *I've completed my procrastinated tasks, so I am more free to do requests now~*
> 
> ...



 thanks yoshi  looks wonderful <3

actually I like that idea of the 30 + posts and 1000 + posts....would help a lot with the amount of requests that you all seem to recieve >.<

welcome back by the way


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Oct 19, 2006)

hi everyone. I guess I have to do 30 posts to request so umm does anybody need like horse picutures done? I'm alright at them. I'm not very good at any other thing


----------



## Yoofie (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello, I would like to request an avatar and signature please. ^^
This request goes out to anyone.

stock: 
Colors: blue and purple, your, choice, really.
size: avatar = 125x125 and signature = 400x110.
text: since I want to get in the spirit, "Happy Halloween" as the main text, and my name in a smaller text in my signature.

Thanks in advance, and, could you please not use the green background in the set please?
Thank you!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 19, 2006)

Hitomi_No_Ryu said:


> Tried to make a sig out of this by myself but the computer program I'm using is being stupid. Please anyone! Make a sig out of this scene!
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Any size but no bigger then 450 x 200
> ...



I'll take on this sticky task


----------



## Sexta Espada (Oct 19, 2006)

ShadowKaton said:


> Sig+avy request for any who'll do it.
> 
> Stock:
> Text: My only care is revenge(main text, make it pretty large), with emphasis on the word "revenge",then ShadowKaton in one coner
> ...



Reposting, and a little edit.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 19, 2006)

@Hitomi


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 19, 2006)

For oceanrain, Yoshitsune or Suzuhiko;


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 




_Size_:150x150
_Stock(s):_(Choose one) , On the left, Top of my list,-, -, -, or Just Spike
_Text_: One version without text and the other with 'Hokage Naruto' on it.
_Color_: Your choice.

If none of the stocks are workable and are easier to use, than you can select a different stocks.  Maybe, PM me a few that you would like to use fo the avatar.  I suck at stock finding. 

Though, I want two avatars of Spike, two different ones but follow of what I said above.





*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 




_Size_: Your choice
_Stock_: This, This, or This
_Color_: Your choice
_Text_: Hokage Naruto
_Text2_: Love Makes Time Meaningless

Sorry about the numerous stocks, didn't know if any of them were easy to work with.




Thanks to whoever helps.  

Sorry again about all the stocks.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 19, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Sorry again about all the stocks.



Not at all!! The more stocks, the more we can pick from 

I shall do it ~~


----------



## Sexta Espada (Oct 19, 2006)

Wait, what happened to me, and everybody else who requested before? I'm sure not ALL of them have under 30 posts, so why have they been ignored?


----------



## Freija (Oct 19, 2006)

reposting
......


Freija said:


> sig and ava
> 
> 
> size sig: 400x150
> ...


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi, I'd like to request a sig + avie set.

For oceanrain, Suzuhiko or Yoshitsune:

Signature Size: 400x100 or Your choice.
Avatar Size: 125x125
Text: Man of Steel
Colour: Blend of red and blue. With a slight touch of yellow if possible.

Stocks: 1 2 3

I'm fine with whichever of the above is selected for use. If their not useable, I'll try to find a suitable replacement.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 19, 2006)

@Freija
I'll do yours~

@ShadowKaton
someone will do yours~ don't postwhine about it every day...


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 20, 2006)

ShadowKaton said:


> Wait, what happened to me, and everybody else who requested before? I'm sure not ALL of them have under 30 posts, so why have they been ignored?


 
Yeah, you should at least PM the person whose you are doing, so that we won't get freaked out like this.


----------



## SpitFire! (Oct 20, 2006)

Megiddo said:


> signature request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just reposting


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Oct 20, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:


> @Hitomi



Both look wonderful but could you put the 'Raito X L' in the upper righthand corner? (And in another font if possible because its kinda hard to read that...)


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 20, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:


> @Freija
> I'll do yours~
> 
> @ShadowKaton
> someone will do yours~ don't postwhine about it every day...



Thanks a lot!  Its godly. 

But, you forgot the 'Love Makes Time Meaningless' text on the signautre. XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 20, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Thanks a lot!  Its godly.
> 
> But, you forgot the 'Love Makes Time Meaningless' text on the signautre. XD



oops 


@Hitomi...
I'm sorry....but I don't have the pdf to edit it like that....


----------



## Louchan (Oct 20, 2006)

Louchan said:


> *This is what i want to be done: * Alright, I'm back once again. <3 This time my request for a matching avatar and signature is much more complex so I would like it made by someone who really knows that they are doing. Unlike my last request, where I stated I did not want too many effects or stuff like this, this time it's the complete opposite. I want more shine and smoothness on the girl in the picture (and the room in the background removed) and lots of effects (like these: ) surrounding it. Birds or butterflies would be nice effects as well.
> 
> *The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are: *
> 
> ...



Bumping again.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 20, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> Hi, I like to request an GIF from anybody who can do convert WMP to Gif.
> 
> Use this clip. Halo Wars
> 
> ...


 
just reposting


----------



## Taizi124 (Oct 20, 2006)

Could someone make a sig with these pictures and have it say, "Two hearts meet in two friends, one sonsumed by darkness, the other born from light" or something like that? size about 400 x 200.

1

1


----------



## Shiron (Oct 20, 2006)

Reposting~~


Shiron said:


> Sig and avatar request for anyone.
> 
> Ava:
> Stock: Stock or
> ...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 20, 2006)

@Freija




@Shiron
I'll do yours so you can stop reposting 
REUPLOAD second stock choice


----------



## Freija (Oct 20, 2006)

wow, that's awesome Yoshitsune, i love it  *reps*


edit: i have given out too much rep in 24 hours, i'll rep you when that message disappears


----------



## Shiron (Oct 20, 2006)

Okay, thanks.  

Here's a working link to the second stock:
Smaller avy


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 20, 2006)

Do you have to request somebody to do yours because I don't really know anybody


----------



## Lightning (Oct 20, 2006)

you can either direct it towards someone(which happens to be me, suzuhiko, sometimes oceanrain, yoshitsune, sunako a.k.a. zaki, SMercury, i dont know about sephir) or you can just say, request for anyone.


----------



## SMercury (Oct 21, 2006)

Waffletime! said:


> Request to SMercury:
> 
> Avatar and Signature Set:
> Stock:
> ...



Hope it's what you wanted






Then I'll do *Lou-chan's* and *Megiddo's*


----------



## Sexta Espada (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm curious, I'll delte my question once it's answered. COuld you put a request on layaway? Not that I want to, but the thought just popped up into my head. So, can you? Or is it leave the request open or cancel?


----------



## SMercury (Oct 21, 2006)

Louchan said:


> *This is what i want to be done: * Alright, I'm back once again. <3 This time my request for a matching avatar and signature is much more complex so I would like it made by someone who really knows that they are doing. Unlike my last request, where I stated I did not want too many effects or stuff like this, this time it's the complete opposite. I want more shine and smoothness on the girl in the picture (and the room in the background removed) and lots of effects (like these: ) surrounding it. Birds or butterflies would be nice effects as well.
> 
> *The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are: *
> 
> ...




I just reformatted a sig I made earlier that fit your criteria (well, mostly) Hope you like it!









Megiddo said:


> signature request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope you like it  






Next up, *RyRyMini *and *ShadowKaton*


----------



## Louchan (Oct 21, 2006)

SMercury said:


> I just reformatted a sig I made earlier that fit your criteria (well, mostly) Hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes!
It's beautiful! <3
Thank you, I was worried that nobody would do it since the description I gave out was quite demanding.


----------



## SMercury (Oct 21, 2006)

RyRyMini said:


> &://For _Anyone_
> 
> *Stock:*
> Text: YAMANAKA INO [all caps]
> ...



Did what I could. Hope it's all right:


----------



## SpitFire! (Oct 21, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> Hope you like it



it looks great thx


----------



## Detective (Oct 21, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:


> This is what I got. Hope it's ok xD.


That's amazing! Thank you very much.


----------



## Aman (Oct 21, 2006)

FC Banner request, doesn't have to be amazing, the FC just needs a banner. ^^



Text: The Smoking Shikamaru FC!


----------



## Shiron (Oct 21, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:


> Hope its alright ^__^


Yes, that's great, but Yoshi said he was going to do my request. XD

But yeah, that's awesome. Cred+Rep.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 21, 2006)

*Please stop chatting in this thread, if you have questions, just PM the designated person. Thanks.*

@Shiron
She made it so it's been taken care of....

@Aman
I'll do your banner Aman


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Oct 21, 2006)

sig + avy request for* suzu* or *yoshi*

type: sig
stock: 
style: on the lighter side
size: 400x120
text 1: ViolentlyHappy
text 2: Fighting Right Here, Right Now

type: avy
stock: 
style: same as sig
size: 150x150
text: none


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 21, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> sig + avy request for* suzu* or *yoshi*



I'll do it!


----------



## SMercury (Oct 21, 2006)

ShadowKaton said:


> Sig+avy request for any who'll do it.
> 
> Stock:
> Text: My only care is revenge(main text, make it pretty large),then ShadowKaton in one coner
> ...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 21, 2006)

@ Aman


----------



## MajesticBeast (Oct 21, 2006)

SMercury: Avy request
Stock:Size:125x125
Text:None

SMercury: Sig Request
Stock:Size:Whatever works best
Colour:Green,Yellow
Text:The Fourth and my name some where in the sig


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 21, 2006)

Request for: *SMercury*

*Graphic Type:* Banner

*Stock:* here (Just the images, don't include the backround, please.)

I need this one done differently. It's supposed to be like this. The images are in panels and there's text in each one.

*Text:* (Left to right)
Sai
Sakura
Naruto
Sasuke

*Sub-Text:* [Arashi Kazama]

*Colors:* (Left to right)
Black
Red
Yellow/Orange
Blue

*Size:* Your choice (but make it bigger than the example given)

If you can't work with this, just tell me otherwise. Also, ask if you want the images given to be rendered in seperate links. Thanks.


----------



## Sexta Espada (Oct 21, 2006)

SMercury said:


>



Thanks! I'll give you cred+rep. It looks great!


----------



## RLTTJM (Oct 22, 2006)

A Sig And Ava Request
Sig
Image:

Text:The Mighty Four
Size:400x150
And Could You Put My Username At The Bottom Somewhere And Make It Small

Ava
Image:

Text:RLTTJM
Size:100x100


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Oct 22, 2006)

Sig Request for whoever can do a good job
Stock: 
Text 1: Bankotsu the Great
Text 2: Akatsuki
Size: 400x130

Thanks in advance to whoever makes it.


----------



## olaf (Oct 22, 2006)

*ava*
size: 150 x 150
border 1-2px

*Spoiler*: _stock_ 








I want ava to show each face that is in the pic. First it should show the guy in the upper left, then it shoul transist to guy on his right (which I have i my current ava), then the lady beneth him and in the end the guy in the lower left. I would do it myself but i'm no good when it comes to making gifs.

I'd like no (or very litlle) gfx on ava


*sig*
size: 500x250
border=1-2px


I just want their faces on sig. Do whatever you like,just don't overdo with gfx.

Thanks in advance


----------



## az0r (Oct 22, 2006)

Sig and Ava Request Please  for Yoshitsune,Oceanrain,Byakugansan

Stock: 

Text: Copy Nin

Style: Simple but effective   Could i get rounded borders on both avatar and sigs please ^^

Thanks You To the Artsit who makes rep+ credit


----------



## Aman (Oct 22, 2006)

I hope it isn't too much trouble if I request again already, since the old one was just a FC banner. I just really, really need a RIP avatar/sig. T__T I don't really know who would be able to do it the best (not in this section a lot), but I'm guessing Suzuhiko, oceanrain or Yoshitsune.

Here are the stocks, use whatever fits, but I'd prefer if the Shikamaru stock was included along with one of the Asuma stocks in the sig (or just one of the stocks with Shikamaru and Asuma XD) and just one Asuma stock in the avatar. It's a RIP theme (T__T), so I'd like if it was beautiful. : ) 

I really love the two last stocks and martryn got a great theme out of it but you may need to enlarge it a bit (he stole the stock from me when I showed it to him lol).


*Spoiler*: _stocks_ 











Text: ''R.I.P Sarutobi Asuma'' with a beautiful font and color (gold?)

Thanks a lot.


Yoshitsune said:


> @ Aman


Thanks, repped.


----------



## Azurite (Oct 22, 2006)

Render:
Colors: Happy, Moody
Text: Viet Pride
Size( it is an avatar request): 125X125

Make the avy more appealing if you want :

Cred and Rep

Thanks in advance!:byakuya


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 22, 2006)

i'll do yours Aman and Copy Nin


----------



## Seany (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello, avy & sig please =)

Stocks:*For Avy*-
*For Sig*-

Sizes: Avy- 150 x 150, and Sig 400 x 150

Colours: Whatever looks best

Text: Cartoon

thanks!


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Oct 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Done by anyone_ 





This is what i want to be done: Ava + Sig
The Picture/Pictures I want in my sig+ava are: Article 2
Article 2
Article 2
The Color/Colors I want in my sig+ava are: whatever fit with the pix
The Size I want is: sig= 300x80 and ava 124x124
I Want the text in my sig+ava to read:Mrs. Hatake


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Oct 22, 2006)

I would like to request a sig and avy from this pic please



Style/Colours
Anything that makes it look cooler than the boring black and white it is now, maybe a gangsta theme (if it looks good). Either way I'll leave that to you. 

Size
Doesn't matter to be honest (Not Too Big)

Sig Text 
*~Gangsta D. Luffy~* (Top Left) 
*Gomu Gomu no Bust a Cap in Yo' Ass!* (Anywhere that looks good, if it looks crap don't bother using it)

I think that's it. Feel free to improvise into whatever you think looks best.

Thanks in advance!

Will Credit and Rep of course!


----------



## Aman (Oct 22, 2006)

Yoshi, have you checked my PM?


----------



## Constantine (Oct 22, 2006)

Sig Request for Yoshitsune or Suzuhiko 
Stock:
Text:The Legendary Sarutobi Asuma(also in kanji or japanese)
subtext: put TUK sumwhere on there
theme: hatred, blood, darkness etc
size: whatever you like
Colors: I don't really know do some colors that match the theme(example: blood red, black etc.)
Style: whoever is doing it, there style =)
I'll Rep & cred =D


----------



## Heroin (Oct 22, 2006)

I got a good one for you guys! ^_^



AVY:
Size:125x125 & 150x150
Text: SP
Color:anything that looks cool

Sig:500x250 or anything that whould look better
Text: Sexy Pervert
Color:anything that would look cool.

Thanks very mutch will rep when done


----------



## SMercury (Oct 22, 2006)

Abyss of Dreams said:


> Konichiwa! I've got a request, both an avy and a sig to anyone who is available and is willing to do my request.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Tell me if I'm goin in the right direction:


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 22, 2006)

I'll finish up *Aman*'s and *Copy Nin'*s

then I got dibs on *Taichou *and *Cartoon*'s!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 23, 2006)

@Aman


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 23, 2006)

@Copynin


----------



## az0r (Oct 23, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:


> @Copynin




Thanks so much yoshi !! ^^


----------



## Aman (Oct 23, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:


> @Aman


Thanks a lot, it looks awesome, exactly the way I wanted it!

Except for one thing, lol. I requested a sig/ava, make it a little wider and smaller for the sig I guess, and try to create an avatar from it. Oh yeah, and can I have my name somewhere on the sig?  And do you have the PSDs from the forum/site banner you made for me before?

Sorry if I was confusing or wrote too much in my request.


----------



## Taizi124 (Oct 23, 2006)

Taizi124 said:


> Could someone make a sig with these pictures and have it say, "Two hearts meet in two friends, one consumed by darkness, the other born from light" or something like that? size about 400 x 200.
> 
> 1
> 
> 1



ok now the links should work


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Oct 23, 2006)

sig request for anyone who will do it

Stock:Avy v2
Color:use dark colors stuff like that lol
Text:sousuke sagara
Sizermal


----------



## SMercury (Oct 23, 2006)

MajesticBeast said:


> SMercury: Avy request
> Stock:Size:125x125
> Text:None
> 
> ...


----------



## Taki (Oct 23, 2006)

For Suzu or Yoshitune

Banner:
Stock: 
Size: 380x110
Theme: Whatever you think is cool. Something relaxing and bright, maybe ?
Text: 'Taki' or 'Kusanagi' in a brown skin-tone on his face.
Boarder: A 3px white one

Avi:
Stock: 
Theme: An ID theme. Sorta like ocean's, when you have the main image, a part of the image behind it, but only in a different color scheme.
Size: 125x125
Boarder: A 3px white one
Text: Same as above.

The pic in case links arent working :


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 23, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> Reposting, Why do I get the feeling you are ignoreing me?



_No one will be doing your sig if you keep reposting after being told by someone (and someone else) NOT to keep reposting every single day and on every single page......._

@ViolentlyHappy
I'll get on yours right now~


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 23, 2006)

@Cartoon


----------



## SMercury (Oct 23, 2006)

Arashi Kazama said:


> Request for: *SMercury*
> 
> *Graphic Type:* Banner
> 
> ...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 23, 2006)

@Zeig


----------



## Seany (Oct 24, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:


> @Cartoon



Amazing job! thanks alot!! =)


----------



## MajesticBeast (Oct 24, 2006)

SMercury said:


>



again a awsome job thank you rep and creds for you


----------



## Zeig (Oct 24, 2006)

*Avatars look great ^^*



Yoshitsune said:


> @Zeig


Looks Great, Sorry to bring this up on a late notice but think you could go and add The Katakana on the Sig aswell? ^^


----------



## Fiifty (Oct 24, 2006)

Stock: 
Color: Doesn't matter...
Text: Fiifty
Size: Doesn't matter...

Make a avyy and sig, thx.
And also it is a request for anyone. =)


----------



## chauronity (Oct 24, 2006)

Taizi124 said:


> ok now the links should work







Hmm...


----------



## Taizi124 (Oct 24, 2006)

oceanrain said:


> Hmm...



they are great rep and cred


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank you, it was done how I wanted it to be done. =]

*Rep + credit*


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 24, 2006)

Halo, kid, stock talking, this isn't a chat thread, it causes other posts to be lost in back pages....so don't talk anymore, this isn't a discussion thread. If you have questions about how things operate here, PM one of us. Your request will not be made, so post someplace else. Thank you.

@Anyone
I don't skip anyone, it just means I didn't see yours or I will get to it soon
Usually, I don't see every post that's aimed to me BECAUSE of people like Halo who keep posting and cause traffic

@Zeig
either take it or leave it


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Oct 24, 2006)

SMercury said:


> Tell me if I'm goin in the right direction:



That's perfect! The only thing now is the avy   will rep and cred now! Thank You!


----------



## Zeig (Oct 24, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:


> Halo, kid, stock talking, this isn't a chat thread, it causes other posts to be lost in back pages....so don't talk anymore, this isn't a discussion thread. If you have questions about how things operate here, PM one of us. Your request will not be made, so post someplace else. Thank you.
> 
> @Anyone
> I don't skip anyone, it just means I didn't see yours or I will get to it soon
> ...


Just noticed you did the katakana up there, sorry did not see it there ^^ Thanks anyway


----------



## Fai (Oct 24, 2006)

hello everyone i have a sig+avy request



*Spoiler*: _Request_ 




*Sig:*

Stock:

Link removed

u can pick which ever goes on the right and left  

Themeever you think goes
Colorsever goes
Sizeever goes
Text:Fate,Arctic~Blaze
Otherever u think,maybe rounded borders?


*Avy:*

Theme:same as sig
Colors:same as sig
Size:125x125
Text:same as sig
Other:same as sig




Thanx in advance


----------



## Kurosaki Taichou (Oct 25, 2006)

i wanted to please request a sig and matching avatar of kurosaki isshin!

umm thers links to 2 pics in this post.

i want an approx 300x800 sig and 100x100 avatar

specifications are:

i want the left half of the 
Spoiler:  

*Spoiler*: __ 



shinigami 



isshin on the right end of the sig and i want the right half of only isshin on the left end of sig.
hope its not too confusing. 


Koala FC

heres the second pic

Spoiler:  

*Spoiler*: __ 



Girlfriend of Steel-Special Edition





through the middle i wnat the text: 

Kurosaki Taichou
teh uber smex

text not required in the avatar.

i want the colour scheme to be black, pink and red, 

and the rest is up to you!! coz i know that if you use ur artisic flair, itll look mad!! 

thnx in advance peeps, forever in your gratitued
Arigatou Gosaimasen


----------



## Mangasearcher (Oct 25, 2006)

I am requesting Sig+Avatar

Stock


Size - 400x150 Pixels

Colours - Your Choice

Text - Katekyo Hitman Reborn!

IMPORTANT!!!! I only want the Mafia Kid . If you cant do it with this Stock I'll try to Find another Picture. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 26, 2006)

For Oceanrain,Yoshitsune, or Suz



Theme: Stretch it down also moving it so that its back faces the right of my signature with a white shadow of the Justice. With nice small effects.

Text: Athrun Zala then ZGMF-X19A INFINITE JUSTICE both in Dark Red Monotype Corsiva(from Microsoft Word) Athrun Zala text on top of the infinitie gundam text in the bottom left corner of the gundam.


Rep & Cred.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 26, 2006)

Request for Avy and sig For OceanRain,Suzu,or Yoshitsune.....

AvyStock: 
Avy size: 125 x 125
Colors: Whatever fits both...
SigStock: Same as avy......

Sig text: Death's essence
Sig Size: 400 x 120


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 26, 2006)

Havent done request for so long ... guess im done with my "vacation"~ And ill start helping with the requests =Pp


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Oct 26, 2006)

well then i un cancel my request can you do it for me?


----------



## SMercury (Oct 27, 2006)

Abyss of Dreams said:


> That's perfect! The only thing now is the avy   will rep and cred now! Thank You!





I'll do *Gangsta D. Luffy's* and *Bankotsu the Great's*


----------



## Mangekyō (Oct 27, 2006)

I want to request an Avy, Does not matter who does it
Stock: 
Color: An Abstract Bluish Color
Size: 150x150
Text: 6th Division
Other: Possibly Rounded Borders, Unless Normal Looks Better.

Will ~Rep+Credit~ Of Course


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 27, 2006)

Gatsuuga said:


> um is it ok if i cancel this? or is it to late to cancel it


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Oct 27, 2006)

oh thank you a whole lot it rocks


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Oct 27, 2006)

SMercury said:


> I'll do *Gangsta D. Luffy's* and *Bankotsu the Great's*


Thanks SMecury it looks awesome  Reped you already and I'll cred you


----------



## Cava (Oct 27, 2006)

well just curious is anyone doing my sig? if so.. then forget about this one... if not i'll like to change my request to this:

avatar request:
stock:Link removed
sizepreferbly reasonably big for a avatar since i can shrink it to fit in)
textne
border: whatever u see that's nice

sig request:
stock:1)Link removed
         2)Link removed
size: up to u
text: Toshir0

for the colour scheme i hope it'll be the same for the avy n sig..... so yep thats about it... so thx in advance =D


----------



## Saurus (Oct 27, 2006)

Avatar  + SIG

*Avatar*: (Senior Member)
150x150
Stock: Stock

Comments: 
A Nice Border would be appreciated
LEave the bodies intact, dont crop off the clothing, You can crop off the extra bit above the heads or the sides.. BODIES INTACT

*Sig:*
Normal Size
Same Stock
No croping of the bodies (only if u have to ...)
You may choose a different background or better suited pattern- (however, i want one which is calm to the eye [if that makes sense]), i dont have a real idea of what i want, Just try to keep the bodies intact, if u cant ... crop them off at the shoulder 

Text: Renton X Eureka 
Saurus


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Oct 27, 2006)

SMercury said:


> I'll do *Gangsta D. Luffy's*



I love you 
I sent a PM with a few revisions


----------



## Tsumi (Oct 27, 2006)

A sig and avi request for suzu <3 

*Stock:* 
*Size:* avi = 150 x 150...sig = 500 x whatever 
*Colours:* anything just no or very little pink please ^__^
*Text:* "Happy Halloween" and "Tsumi" on the sig and just "Tsumi" on the avi

thanks in advance ^__^


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 27, 2006)

Request for: *Suz* or *SMercury*.

*Graphic Type:* Banner + Avatar.

*Render/Stock:* 

*Text:* Inuzuka Kiba

*Text 2:* Arashi Kazama (any corner)

*Size:* 490x225

*Colors:* Your choice.


----------



## Gir (Oct 27, 2006)

Signature Request for Anyone.

Stock:

Color: Anything
Size: 350,120
Text: Daydreaming

Please and thankyou


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 27, 2006)

Text: "As Fucked As Gator..." in very thrashy/ravaged text (kind of like punk rock)
subtext: "Charles Bronson"
theme: dark, violent, bloody, bullet holes, etc.
size: something good. 
Colors: black, red, etc.
Style: whatever you think suits it.


*Spoiler*: _the images_ 





gif





(make the gif image on the right, and give it a border.)


 

Rep and cred will be given.


----------



## Sara (Oct 28, 2006)

I have another request~ 

*Stock:* 


*Size:*
*Avatar:* 125x125
*Signature: *Uh.....the size of the one I'm using now lol?

*Theme/Colors:*
Light happy colors, or the ones aleady used. =^o^=

*Text:*
*Avatar: *ClanKiller
*Signature: *ClanKiller x Itachi

I will give RepxCredit to whoever does this~


----------



## Crimson Lord (Oct 28, 2006)

Can someone color this for me?


*Spoiler*: _Samurai Pic_ 





[/img]



Color it the way you see it fit..._But I need crimson/red color_
Want it to be as it is {Size}
*
No text or anything else..just plain coloring ^_^
*
Would rep And credit anyone who does this for me...Much appriciated. Thanks. ^^


----------



## SMercury (Oct 28, 2006)

Bankotsu_the_Great said:


> Sig Request for whoever can do a good job
> Stock:
> Text 1: Bankotsu the Great
> Text 2: Akatsuki
> ...


----------



## Teru♥ (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi, I want an avatar + sig request please 

*Stock: *
-put in both avatar and sig

-for sig only

*SIZE*
*Avatar:* 125x125 pixels
*Signature:* 500 X 200 pixels

*Text: *(Avatar and Sig) - _Marshie-chan_ (Sig) Beautiful Disaster

*Theme:* Purple and other light happy colors

Thanks in advance to whoever will do this


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 29, 2006)

Arashi Kazama said:


> Request for: *Suz* or *SMercury*.
> 
> *Graphic Type:* Banner + Avatar.
> 
> ...



Just edited something. Sorry about that.


----------



## Cero (Oct 29, 2006)

RagingNinja said:


> *+**|**Halloween Sig Request**|**+*
> *For:* Suz, Ocean, Yoshi, SMercury
> 
> *Signature Size:* Your Choice
> ...



*Changing Request, Thanks*


----------



## Cero (Oct 29, 2006)

Stop reposting every page, and turn sigs off.


----------



## SMercury (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll work *Arashi Kazama's* and *SunnyxShine's*


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 30, 2006)

People if the artist/use you have requested from doesn't seem to reply that PM the user instead of reposting all the time. they have lives too you know.




KingOfWarz said:


> Reposting....Sorry for the trouble >.<''



Don't think any of these fellas do coloring-requests.


----------



## murasex (Oct 30, 2006)

*goes on deleting rampage* >8)

EDIT
The reposting is endless~!




*One more fucking repost and someone is going to die.*


----------



## Art of Run (Oct 30, 2006)

Sig request 

For:
Anyone

Size:
Up to you

Text:
"Archer Prince"

Stock:


Color:
Up to you

Other:
Nope nothing else.


----------



## Slips (Oct 30, 2006)

Sophia Dark said:


> *goes on deleting rampage* >8)
> 
> EDIT
> The reposting is endless~!
> ...




Take off the neg rep restrictions and I'll have them 

Anyway this post started as spam yet turned into a request how convient 

Been ages since I requested anything so here goes

Open to anyone 

Avatar

150*150




Sig

*size* : what ever my current one is

*Style* : Well we are heading for the Hellsing theme so dark,moody hell I'll leave that to your preference 



Cheers


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm not sure about this one but here goes.

To anybody who can do this, Yoshi or somebody
I am requesting a GaaraxSakura banner
and I don't know what to do about stock, if you can find one with GaaraxSakura kissing, that will be great.
I'm not sure how those are made

(and what did you mean about neg rep restrictions)


----------



## SMercury (Oct 30, 2006)

*@ Arashi Kazama *


*Spoiler*: __ 












@ SunnyxShine


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SunnyxShine (Oct 30, 2006)

SMercury said:


> *@ Arashi Kazama *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 OMGAWSH THANKIES SO MUCH~!!! 

^^


----------



## chauronity (Oct 31, 2006)

slips said:
			
		

> *request*




*Spoiler*: _slips_ 














The low quality bothered me in this request, so for the next time, try to find the images in better quality. Thanks.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 31, 2006)

ragingninja said:
			
		

> request








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Freija (Oct 31, 2006)

Ava & Sig
Stock:  (the girl in the down right corner)
size ava: 150x150
size sig: 400x150
text on sig: The Last Hope


----------



## Slips (Oct 31, 2006)

chauronity said:


> The low quality bothered me in this request, so for the next time, try to find the images in better quality. Thanks.



Aye noted was a pain in the arse finding one I liked as much as those too (screen caps I belive) but ye did a grand job none the less 

Cheers matey the usual cred and reps on the way


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 31, 2006)

SMercury said:


> *@ Arashi Kazama *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks a lot, it looks great!  *Rep + credit*


----------



## Cero (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks Chaury <3


----------



## ~Foxie~ (Oct 31, 2006)

hiiii i have a question!!!!  and plz dont think im spaming or something. and i am being totally serious. i am wondering if any of u wonderful sig and avy making ppl would take me on as an apprentice  i am learning how to make these pics and stuff but i thought an advanced maker would help me!!! and u ppl make such beautiful pics!!! i wanna learn!!! soooo plzzzz let me know if ne one wants to teach me more! and im sorry for just postings this like this! thx!


----------



## Constantine (Oct 31, 2006)

*Sig & Avy Request for Chauronity, Suz, or Yoshi.*

Sig & Avy Request for Chauronity, Suz, or Yoshi.

avy stock:
Avy text: Chidori Nagashi, and ¤TS¤ sumwhere on there
Theme: Darkness, hatred etc
Colors: I hate this part..blue..white..black(etc other colors that are good with stock)
Size: 125x125 and also 150x150 (for later)
Style: whoever is doing it...theirs...

Sig stock:
Sig Text: Dangerous, and ¤Taichou Shirosaki¤ underneath it
Theme: Fear, Darkness, hatred etc
Colors: whatever matches Theme + stock i guess...
Size: as long as it shows itachi & deidara in their suits, any size...
Style:whoever is doing it...theirs...


----------



## Kameil (Oct 31, 2006)

MJOLNIR Mark VII said:


> Request for Avy and sig For Chauronity or Yoshitsune
> 
> AvyStock:
> Avy size: 125 x 125
> ...



Slight Adjustments....


----------



## SMercury (Oct 31, 2006)

ClanKiller said:


> I have another request~
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Fai (Nov 1, 2006)

Arctic~Blaze said:


> hello everyone i have a sig+avy request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just made an adjustment


----------



## Sara (Nov 1, 2006)

SMercury said:


>


Wowzers thankyou SMercury 

(I'll rep you as soon as I can!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 1, 2006)

hey i'm reuqesting

SIG
stock:
Text: Itachifire
and uh can u make 2 and the other instead of text itachifire make it naruto sky
And can also make it darkish mood if u can


----------



## Pyroneko 28 (Nov 1, 2006)

Avatar and sig request for anyone:

Stock: This transcript of a 2005 symposium
(Hope this is okay)

Avatar Size: 125x125
Text: 'Pyroneko'
Colors: Whatever works best 

Sig Size: 400x120
Text: 'Shinigami' and 'Pyroneko' somewhere
Colors: same as avatar


----------



## SMercury (Nov 1, 2006)

Arctic~Blaze said:


> hello everyone i have a sig+avy request
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I actually finished it before reading your change (from fate to destiny). I hope it's still ok:






Then I'll do *Takumi's* and *Saurus's*


----------



## Fai (Nov 1, 2006)

SMercury said:


> I actually finished it before reading your change (from fate to destiny). I hope it's still ok:



its really pretty!thanx lots  *reps*


----------



## SMercury (Nov 1, 2006)

Takumi said:


> Signature Request for Anyone.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


----------



## Alcazar (Nov 1, 2006)

Avatar and Signature Request for Anyone.

Stock:
Color: Anything
Size: Any
Sig Text: Bounty Hunter of Akatsuki, Alcazar
Ava text: Alcazar


----------



## 8018 (Nov 1, 2006)

Mangekyō said:


> I want to request an Avy, Does not matter who does it
> Stock:
> Color: An Abstract Bluish Color
> Size: 150x150
> ...



*-save-host-cred-*
​
i'm only doing icon requests at the moment
>.>
i'm resting a bit from sig making 8D


----------



## Tsumi (Nov 2, 2006)

Tsumi said:


> A sig and avy request for suzu, chauron, yoshi or izanagi
> 
> *Stock:*
> *Size:* avi = 150 x 150...sig = 500 x whatever
> ...



just altering my request


----------



## Taki (Nov 2, 2006)

For chauronity, Yoshitsune, Izanagi, or Suz.

Avi:
Size: 125x125
Theme: I dont know how to explain it, but its like the icons that are manga colored, but are bland. But also make it effecty.
Text: 'Taki' somewere.

Banner: Same pic as avi
Size: 380x120
Text: 'Death before Dishonor'
Theme: W/e you think is cool.
Boarder: A thin black one.

Thanks in advance 

Here are the choices:


----------



## Gir (Nov 2, 2006)

SMercury said:


>



Thanks

*Reps and Cred


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Nov 2, 2006)

its it fine if i reqeust an avy?

Stock:Halo 3: The 'Real' Facts
colors:Green dark green
Text: Shikamaru
Sizermal


----------



## Brooke (Nov 3, 2006)

can I get this made into an Avy please.

for the text I want it to say Hirako Shinji with a little heart at the end.

thanks for whoever does this.


----------



## SMercury (Nov 3, 2006)

Saurus said:


> Avatar  + SIG
> 
> *Avatar*: (Senior Member)
> 150x150
> ...



I kept it simple, trying to atleast keep the heads (and most of the bodies) intact. Hope you like it:


----------



## 8018 (Nov 3, 2006)

Gatsuuga said:


> its it fine if i reqeust an avy?
> 
> Stock:150by150 avy
> colors:Green dark green
> ...




normal size? as in 100x100?


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Nov 3, 2006)

Izanagi said:


> normal size? as in 100x100?



yes thats correct


----------



## Azurite (Nov 4, 2006)

cancelling my request; its been a month


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 4, 2006)

hey i was wondering did sum1 do my request alrdy?


----------



## Mangekyō (Nov 4, 2006)

Izanagi said:


> *-save-host-cred-*
> ​
> i'm only doing icon requests at the moment
> >.>
> i'm resting a bit from sig making 8D




Thank You Very Much, Its Perfect!


----------



## Rori (Nov 4, 2006)

avatar request for *Izanagi*, if you're free.  

size: 125x125
stock: right here
style: something similar to this ?? or something similar to the the ava you did for mangekyō. can't decide. xD
colors: dark
text: Rori ♥


----------



## az0r (Nov 4, 2006)

Sig and avatar Request For anyone Willing

Stock: this clip

Text:  Copy Nin

Style: Could i please get rounded broders and could the set be orange-ish  and kinda likea hip hop theme

thanks alot reps and credit


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Nov 4, 2006)

id like to request a sig/avi


*Spoiler*: _the images id like to use_ 








size: ehhh i guess the biggest i can have (150 i think?)

what id like: as trippy as possible and for it to say "i swear to drunk im not god" and (optional) my name

to who?: anyone whos up to the task


----------



## 8018 (Nov 5, 2006)

Gatsuuga said:


> yes thats correct




i'm on it then, and i'll see if i can do
yours *Rori ♥*


----------



## escamoh (Nov 5, 2006)

Just a sig request for anyone.

*Stock:* 
If that stock doesn't seem good enough to work with then here's a different one: 
For the second one, can you use the image on the right with all the people?
*Text:* esca
*Color/Style/Size:* whatever you think looks good =D


----------



## Tsumi (Nov 5, 2006)

cancelling my request, its been a while XD


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 5, 2006)

I'll do yours, *esca3*. And I'll try to do yours, *Copy Nin*.

*@ Ichimaru-Gin*
-*READ THE RULES ON THE FIRST POST. KINDLY DELETE YOUR POST AS WELL.*


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 5, 2006)

esca3 said:


> Just a sig request for anyone.
> 
> *Stock:*
> If that stock doesn't seem good enough to work with then here's a different one:
> ...


I was making a transparent sig for this, but remembered that you couldn't see the transparency with the type of IE that you're using >>';;

U P G R A D E!! xDD





			
				ezxx said:
			
		

> giant sig/wallpaper request


*We do not accept wallpaper requests. Requests like that will go to the sub-board in this very section.*


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 5, 2006)

I'll do yours, *Freija*..

but please, Mura will go berserk if she finds a repost, can you delete it? >.>


----------



## escamoh (Nov 5, 2006)

Awsome thanks so much Sunako, it looks great 

EDIT: I've given out too much rep >.> I'll make sure to rep you when I can!


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2006)

Sunako said:


> I'll do yours, *Freija*..
> 
> but please, Mura will go berserk if she finds a repost, can you delete it? >.>



consider it deleted 

and i only need the sig, cause im gonna use this current ava


----------



## ez (Nov 5, 2006)

Sunako said:


> *We do not accept wallpaper requests. Requests like that will go to the sub-board in this very section.*



i see...sorry for teh trouble


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 5, 2006)

esca3 said:
			
		

> Awsome thanks so much Sunako, it looks great
> 
> EDIT: I've given out too much rep >.> I'll make sure to rep you when I can!


Glad you like it. The +rep is appriciated. Cred *shirozaki*, please :]

*shirozaki* = soon-to-be name

Hopefully, that'll be the last change name I'll do so that ppl wont get..dz x.x



			
				Freija said:
			
		

> it's been 2 pages, i suppose i can do a repost.






Cred *shirozaki*, please :]

EDIT//
Woops. I already made the ava before I read your post ^_^';;

Just ignore the thing >>


----------



## Taizi124 (Nov 6, 2006)

Sig Ruquest for anyone

Size: your choice
Style: Your Choice
Text: The Closer you get to the Light, the bigger your Shadow becomes
Taizi, The Divine Shadow(somewhere else)

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 



http://www.hadishi.com/Devil_Creations/grim_reaper.jpg


----------



## Arfil(a) (Nov 6, 2006)

I want to request a Sig only

Sig Size: 500 x 150 

Text: The Digital Wonder

Colors: Its up to you ^_^


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 6, 2006)

Requests I'll do:
*Taizi124*
& *Reiko2*



			
				Lightning~Edge said:
			
		

> id like to request a sig/avi


provide a bigger main stock. we cannot use that very small avy - if that's your stock - which we doubt that we could make a decent sig.


----------



## Freija (Nov 6, 2006)

Sunako said:


> Glad you like it. The +rep is appriciated. Cred *shirozaki*, please :]
> 
> *shirozaki* = soon-to-be name
> 
> ...


thanks <3, hmmm ok i'll cred Shirozaki 


and i'll save the ava too, i might use it some other time


----------



## chauronity (Nov 6, 2006)

Kusanagi said:


> For chauronity, Yoshitsune, Izanagi, or Suz.
> 
> Avi:
> Size: 125x125
> ...




I'll leave you do the little adjustment such as the border and the text.


----------



## Brooke (Nov 6, 2006)

Umm I posted a request for an avy on page 172,im not sure if you guys missed it or now.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 6, 2006)

Hello ^_^ I'm requesting a tag for a pimping project if it's possible to be made here.

stock: 
text: Hellsing Pimping Project
size: However you want it =)
other: make it smexy of course XD

Will rep + cred  Take your time as well


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2006)

Sig/Avatar request for anyone.

Avatar: 125 X 125
Sig:  400 X 120

Text:  None for the Avatar.  Sode no Shirayuki for the Sig.
Theme:  Whatever you think works best.
Thanks in advance.  I will definitely remember to credit and rep.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Nov 6, 2006)

avy request for *sunako*


type: avy
stock: 
size: 150x150
style: surprise me


thankies in advance


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Nov 6, 2006)

Request.

*Graphic Type:* Banner.
*Stock:* Chibi 8 (Please don't include the guy at the top-left. As for the rest, yes.)
*Text:* Yagami Light
*Size:* 350 x 150
*Colors:* Your choice.
*Other:* Could I have this font used for the text?


----------



## Lycoris (Nov 6, 2006)

Could someone make me an avatar out of this fanart piece? The font doesn't matter to me as long as it says 'Lycoris' on it. (Sideways or across.)

I will of course credit!<3


----------



## Taki (Nov 6, 2006)

chauronity said:


> I'll leave you do the little adjustment such as the border and the text.



Wow, thanks. 

Ill try and do the text as best as I can, thanks again


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 6, 2006)

Taizi124 said:
			
		

> Sig Ruquest for anyone


yours is transparent. If you see that the bg has a color.. it's your problemo >.> 



			
				Reiko2 said:
			
		

> I want to request a Sig only


B&W and Colored. 
*Spoiler*: __ 









----
Cred *shirozaki* :]
----

_Requests I'll do:_
*Captain Pip (bcoz I owe you one <3)
Rukia* (bcoz I havent made a request from you xPP)
& *ViolentlyHappy* (bcoz you're my costumer! xD)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 6, 2006)

Is mine ready yet? Its been longer than a week now, and you guys are doing ones that were requested after mine.


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 6, 2006)

^ PM me your request and I'll do it (ppl arent allowed to repost under Mura's law). Sorry for the inconvinience.


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 6, 2006)

Captain Pip said:
			
		

> Hello ^_^ I'm requesting a tag for a pimping project if it's possible to be made here.



*Spoiler*: _2 versions_ 




o_O I was.. uh.. high?





*save-cred shirozaki-rehost*

*Rukia* up next
then *ViolentlyHappy* :]


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 6, 2006)

Sunako said:


> *Spoiler*: _2 versions_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that was fast  I love the tags very much  Thank you so much  (I actually owe you more than you owe me XD)


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 6, 2006)

Rukia said:
			
		

> Sig/Avatar request for anyone.


your ava is 125 x 125 w/ the bg transparent. although it looks smaller than 125pixels, it really is 125pixels. 
*Spoiler*: _your request_ 







*save*-*rehost*-*credit shirozaki*<-soon-to-be name




next, *VH*<3


----------



## Brooke (Nov 7, 2006)

can I get this made into an Avy please.
stock"http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c258/duckie_letsplow/1162761812849.jpg
text:Hirako Shinji with a little heart at the end.

any size and whoever can please.


----------



## 8018 (Nov 7, 2006)

*@Gatsuuga
​
-save-host-cred-enjoy :3*

and just a small reminder
that i'm only doing icons D:
i'm signature challenged at the moment XD


----------



## 8018 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Rori ♥*

​
.___.
since you couldn't decide on what,
well i couldn't myself X3
i had fun with these~

and ofcourse you can have them all :3

*-save-host-cred-<3*


----------



## Arfil(a) (Nov 7, 2006)

Sunako said:


> B&W and Colored.
> *Spoiler*: __



Ohh my  (that was fast XD) , thank you so much ^_^ , thats so cool


----------



## chauronity (Nov 7, 2006)

@toothpick



@izanagi

Those are mad-lovely. Very nice job.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 7, 2006)

@lycoris: 

Tell me which version you want and i'll add the text into it. 









And i'm sorry if you wanted some smexyness innit ... it couldnt be done in a regular sized sig - the pic is too tall for it.


----------



## Kaminari (Nov 7, 2006)

Jio Freed said:


> I have an avy and sig request
> 
> Avatar:
> 
> ...



Reposting, since it's been a week.


----------



## Rori (Nov 7, 2006)

I literally died when I saw them, Izanagi. I can't decide myself, they're *really* beautiful. Thank you so much. <3


----------



## Brooke (Nov 7, 2006)

@chauronity
Thank you so much its awesome.


----------



## Lycoris (Nov 7, 2006)

chauronity said:


> @lycoris:
> 
> Tell me which version you want and i'll add the text into it.
> 
> ...


Waii those are beautiful but I asked for an avatar.^^;' I'll gladly accept these also and of course +rep/credit you, but could you also make me an avatar out of it? If not I understand,


----------



## chauronity (Nov 7, 2006)

*headdesks*

Back to the drawing board then xDDD.
And ofcourse you can keep those ^^


----------



## Lycoris (Nov 7, 2006)

chauronity said:


> *headdesks*
> 
> Back to the drawing board then xDDD.
> And ofcourse you can keep those ^^


Very sorry!^^;' I truly appreciate it! Do you think you could add a quote to the red one?


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Nov 7, 2006)

Here's a request for an avy and sig please. Anyone can do it.
*Avy Request*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pictures you can choose from: , ,or 
Colors: Doesn't matter, as long as it looks awesome >.<
Size: same size as my current avy please
Text: Abyss of Dreams
Extras: Rounded edges please and a colored border



*Sig Request*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pictures: use the same one as my avy request
Colors: same as avy request
Size: average size possibly the current size of my sig right now
Text: I have different text for all of the images, depending on which one you choose, if you choose image 1 than: Enter Life, image 2: There will always be people who care for you, image 3: Team 7 , and for all the images I want Abyss of Dreams on the signature somewhere.
Extras: Round edges please and a colored border



Thanks very much! I'll rep and cred, again Thank you!


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Nov 7, 2006)

hey me wants a sig request for anyone

Stock:Link removed
Text:Kiba
Color:dont matter but make them dark
Sizermal


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2006)

Sunako said:


> your ava is 125 x 125 w/ the bg transparent. although it looks smaller than 125pixels, it really is 125pixels.
> *Spoiler*: _your request_
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome.  Thanks a lot.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 7, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> avy request for *sunako*


So plain that it suprises me.. 
So sorry if it aint what you expected >.<


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Nov 7, 2006)

Sunako said:


> So plain that it suprises me..
> So sorry if it aint what you expected >.<



Sunako, I think I have a few words for you.....



I WUV YOU!!!! 



+reps and cred


----------



## Caile (Nov 7, 2006)

*Signature and Avatar Request*​Stock: X
Size of Avatar : 125x125 & 150x150 [Senior Membership soon. x_x]
Size of Signature : Uh, As long as it fits the guy. Dont need the bird. xD
Theme : Same as all my others , Dark and Mysterious 
Text on Avatar : Shadow
Text on Signature : The Unknown.


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Nov 7, 2006)

id like to request a sig/avi


*Spoiler*: _the images id like to use_ 








size: ehhh i guess the biggest i can have (150 i think?)

what id like: as trippy as possible and for it to say "i swear to drunk im not god" and (optional) my name

to who?: anyone whos up to the task (Sunako, i got more pics)


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 8, 2006)

_Requests I'll do from this page:_
*Gatsuuga*
& *Distant Shadows*
AND some other unmade requests 
from page 170 & 171:
*Cava,*
& *Marshie-Chan* all from 
page 170 and
*itachifire* from page 171
and 
*The Duckie Shirt Experience's* request, too.

*looks up* that's a lot >>' 
But I can do this! xDD

---

*EVERYONE, TURN YOUR GODDAMN SIGNATURES OFF~!*​


----------



## Roll (Nov 8, 2006)

Do you take gif requests?


----------



## Lycoris (Nov 8, 2006)

chauronity said:


> *headdesks*
> 
> Back to the drawing board then xDDD.
> And ofcourse you can keep those ^^


Also for the avatar I'd like you to keep the original fanart colors.


----------



## Constantine (Nov 8, 2006)

*Sig & Ava request for Chauronity =D*

Sig & Ava Request for Chauronity =)

Ava Stock:
Text: ¤Taichou|Shirosaki¤
Text Color: Blood Red & Black
Theme: Darkness/Hollowness
Colors: Gray & White & Black basically the stock's color
Size: 125x125 & 150x150 for later

Sig Stock(s):
*Spoiler*: __ 



 & 



Text: The Vaizard of Legend, and (under it) put Kurosaki Ichigo
Subtext: Put ¤Taichou|Shirosaki¤ somewhere on there
Text Color: Blood Red & Black
Theme: Darkness, Blood, etc
Colors: Gray, Black, Some of the stock's color
Size: Whatever you want

I'll Cred & Rep .. oh yeah.....make it awesome & take your time on it !


----------



## Tabris (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey, I'd like a signature, please! =D

Stock: 
Text: The Dawn of a New Day...
Theme: Whimsical, interesting
Size: 400 x 100 or whatever is easiest

Thanx in advance 
Edit: Sorry, forgot to turn off my sigg for this post


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 8, 2006)

Tint:Red 
Pics:



Text:Eye of the fox


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 8, 2006)

Cava said:
			
		

> well just curious is anyone doing my sig?



*Spoiler*: _Request_ 





*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 




The Sig has transparent bg. Best viewed on Mozilla or IE7.


 
*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 



The avatars have transparent bg. If you see colors on it's bg, I'm sorry. Use Mozilla or IE7 instead D:






*save-rehost-Credit shirozaki* <-coz I'll be changing names soon.




--



			
				Marshie-Chan said:
			
		

> Hi, I want an avatar + sig request please



*Spoiler*: _Request_ 







*save-rehost-Credit shirozaki* <-coz I'll be changing names soon.




--
*@Lightning~Edge*;
no one will still do your request with THE MAIN STOCK that small. 
MAIN STOCK = ROY MUSTANG. I told you on the PM to change your stock into something bigger. If not, say BYE BYE now coz no one aint doing your request.

*@Akari-Chi*;
Depends on the person if he/she knows how to animate stuff. And this is not the place to ask. *DELETE YOUR POST, PLEASE* and PM me if you want some clarifications.


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 8, 2006)

itachifire said:
			
		

> and uh can u make 2 and the other instead of text itachifire make it naruto sky
> And can also make it darkish mood if u can



*Spoiler*: _Uh..request_ 



I actually didn't follow your request >.> The stock is too small and I had to use a stock of my own. Hope you dont mind .____.

*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 









*save-rehost-Credit shirozaki* <-coz I'll be changing names soon.




--

Next,
*The Duckie Shirt Experience, 
Copy Nin =], Gatsuuga,*
& *Distant.Shadows* 
.____.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 8, 2006)

Sunako said:


> *Spoiler*: _Uh..request_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Nov 8, 2006)

Sunako said:


> *@Lightning~Edge*;
> no one will still do your request with THE MAIN STOCK that small.
> MAIN STOCK = ROY MUSTANG. I told you on the PM to change your stock into something bigger. If not, say BYE BYE now coz no one aint doing your request.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 9, 2006)

*@Lightning~Edge:* DELETE YOUR FIRST POST.

*@dog274:* JUST WAIT, WILL YA? WE AINT ROBOTS HERE. AND DELETE YOUR POST.

--



			
				The Duckie Shirt Experience said:
			
		

> *request*



*Spoiler*: _Request_ 




O_o
The gif link didn't work. And I was busy back then and didn't ask for another link for the gif.
Sowwwie..

*save*-*rehost*-*credit shirozaki*




--



			
				Copy Nin = said:
			
		

> ] Sig and avatar Request For anyone Willing



*Spoiler*: _Request_ 







*save*-*rehost*-*credit shirozaki*




--



			
				Gatsuuga said:
			
		

> hey me wants a sig request for anyone



*Spoiler*: _Request_ 







*save*-*rehost*-*credit shirozaki*




--

*Distant.Shadows* next

--

*TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURES!*


----------



## az0r (Nov 9, 2006)

Sunako said:


> *@Lightning~Edge:* DELETE YOUR FIRST POST.
> 
> *@dog274:* JUST WAIT, WILL YA? WE AINT ROBOTS HERE. AND DELETE YOUR POST.
> 
> ...



Thanks alot  thats awesome!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 9, 2006)

I have a banner request.

Use this stock. X (you may have to refresh a couple of times)
I want you to put "GaaraxSakura FC" and I want you to keep the words that are already there, don't to anything to alter the picture except the custom text, I love this pic, ok.
Size 300x178
I had requested it to SMercury but he hasn't been on in a while so......if he does mine I will delete this post.

Thanks and will credit and rep


----------



## HarunoClan (Nov 9, 2006)

I would like to request a Sakura avatar
Size 125x125

Keep her head.
And the background, make it something that would fit sakura, like cherry blossoms(anime stlye) or something like that.
Text-"Sakura's Beauty is Legendary"
I think that is it, Thanks in advance
Will credit and rep.


----------



## Saurus (Nov 9, 2006)

canceling my request


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes I would like to request a Sig!! FOr anyONE willing to do it!! plz & thx


*Spoiler*: __ 




For the stock 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
I want it to focus on this one ^^^
Link removed
AND JUST CHOOSE THREE OUT OF THE 6, I MAINLY WANT THE NON-SHIRT PIX!




Color theme I would like it to be black,purple, and bluish.

Text for it to say Hustle Loyalty Respect

Text color, that fits along with your design!

*Spoiler*: _ex._ 











and the size I want for this 200x223



THX again, if this request was or is too hard, then don't bother with it..WIll cred and Rep!!


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Nov 9, 2006)

Sunako said:


> *@Lightning~Edge:* DELETE YOUR FIRST POST.
> 
> *@dog274:* JUST WAIT, WILL YA? WE AINT ROBOTS HERE. AND DELETE YOUR POST.
> 
> ...



thanks they are awsome reps+cred


----------



## NecroAngel (Nov 9, 2006)

*- Signature and Avatar request - *

    * Stock: Link
    * Colours: Whatever you think fits (if I have to choose, red/black?)
    * Size: 400x100
    * Text: NecroAngel
    * Sub-text: L
    * Specifications: I think it'd be best to crop to just below his knees.

Avatar to match.

Thanks.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 10, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> I have a banner request.





HarunoClan said:


> I would like to request a Sakura avatar



*Denied*. No request will de done for banned people.

and  *F Y I* , i dont work with animated requests.



Lee's Suiken said:


> Id like to request a Sig + Avatar.


Whoever wants to do this, can. I dont feel for the lq stocks or the character or do animated stuff, so i'm not doing this.


----------



## Lycoris (Nov 10, 2006)

chauronity said:


> [/qoute] Ah many, _many_ thanks!<3 I know it took a while but I really appreciate it! rep+credit!


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 10, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> I have a banner request.
> 
> Use this stock. X (you may have to refresh a couple of times)
> I want you to put "GaaraxSakura FC" and I want you to keep the words that are already there, don't to anything to alter the picture except the custom text, I love this pic, ok.
> ...


Good SMercury's a _*gurl*_, mind you 

Too bad you're banned. And I think you and SakuraClan are the same person. *tsk tsk tsk*



Mrs. Hatake said:


> Yes I would like to request a Sig!! FOr anyONE willing to do it!! plz & thx
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


*I'll do it.* I'd tell you not to expect too much, though.



NecroAngel said:


> *- Signature and Avatar request - *
> 
> * Stock: Link
> * Colours: Whatever you think fits (if I have to choose, red/black?)
> ...


*I'll do it.*



1337_NINJA said:


> I'd like an avvy,
> Stock:X
> (in order from right to left, soz for the out of order)
> Just GIFing it and resizing the pics are gr8


*GTFO and READ THE RULES.* Delete your post.

*@chauron:* didn't I send you a PM 'bout my request? 

You didn't inform me if you're gonna do it or not and I'm being a lonely girl still waiting for your confirmation about it


----------



## chauronity (Nov 10, 2006)

@ s

Well, i think i lost it when i purged my 200 pms so repost it into this thread. And hmm you a gal? That's news.

@ts:





And i hope that this old ava of mine will do. Revised ofcourse. 





dog247 said:


> Pics:



Hey c'moon, the pics oughta be better. Larger and definitely better in quality.


----------



## SMercury (Nov 10, 2006)

It's been a week - stupid testing ...



Yagami Light said:


> Request.
> 
> *Graphic Type:* Banner.
> *Stock:*  (Please don't include the guy at the top-left. As for the rest, yes.)
> ...



I can do yours


----------



## Lycoris (Nov 10, 2006)

Also I have one last sig request for anyone willing to do it, (I can wait,) 
Stock: 
Text: In small print: If I could go back  to... In big print: Innocence... 

The font doesn't matter to me, if anyone can do this much thanks~

And once more thanks so very much  chauronity for the beautiful avatars!<3


----------



## Taki (Nov 10, 2006)

For *Sunako* or *Iz*

Avi: 
Size: 125x125
Just put 'Taki' on the right side, each letter from top to bottom. And for the theme, just make it look cool

Banner: 
Size: 380x110
Just put 'Kusanagi'and 'Tears of Blood' somewhere. For the theme, same as avatar

RRC provided. Thanks


----------



## Constantine (Nov 10, 2006)

chauronity said:


> @ s
> 
> Well, i think i lost it when i purged my 200 pms so repost it into this thread. And hmm you a gal? That's news.
> 
> ...



THAT IS AWESOME! *cred and rep*


----------



## KisameThaBlue (Nov 10, 2006)

another
i need this for the sig and avatar please and thank you


----------



## Lightning (Nov 10, 2006)

KisameThaBlue said:


> another
> i need this for the sig and avatar please and thank you



.............................read the first post


----------



## Yosha (Nov 10, 2006)

Sig+ava request for *Chauron*


*Spoiler*: _Request_ 



*Sig*
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Relitively close to this
*Text:* Jashin Bigot/Jashin Zealot/Jashin Advocate/Hidan the Zealous
*Colors:* Like the example I have given for the size, or if you prefer something else.

*Avvy*
*Size:* 125x125 & 150x150
*Text:* None

*Note:* I only want Hidan in the set




thanx a bunch oceanrain


----------



## Misa (Nov 10, 2006)

Sig and Avy reuqest for Chauronity 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sig:
stock:

or i dont know if its the same size but maybe   couldnt found a bigger version is bigger ^^; btw i want her face where she says "no matter how stongg..." to show in the sig too please, if you can 
color: mmm.. dark ones, i dont want to too light
size:470x150
text:"nami" and "keali-lxn"  like in cursive

Avy:
Stock:    
 you can cut off her boobs,i dont like them 
colors: not too light or too dark
text:"nami" 
size: 125x125




please and thank you ^-^


----------



## SMercury (Nov 10, 2006)

Yagami Light said:


> Request.
> 
> *Graphic Type:* Banner.
> *Stock:* Relitively close to this (Please don't include the guy at the top-left. As for the rest, yes.)
> ...





Hope you like it!





Abyss of Dreams said:


> Here's a request for an avy and sig please. Anyone can do it.
> *Avy Request*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



All three pictures come up as broken links on my computer


----------



## Krzr (Nov 11, 2006)

Deleted ...was in the way...Mod please trash.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 11, 2006)

@ daybreak





@ keali-lxl 

I'm sorry, but i cant get the sig made based into those stocks. 



@ all

I'll suggest keeping in mind, that the request that have either _multiple pictures_ or _size is more than~450x250_, could easily be skipped, cos some of the artist doesnt even want to try making a sig that big. I honestly can take a 1-2 hours (*!!!*) to make a sig in that size. 

I for example, prefer to make request that has only one (or two at most) stocks innit, and size is less than 200px tall.

And lastly, the big size isnt the focal point in the signatures at all.


----------



## Misa (Nov 11, 2006)

chauronity said:


> @ daybreak
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh ok sorry about thatbut thank you anyways  it looks awesome


----------



## chauronity (Nov 11, 2006)

@k-e



I dont do sigs that big you requested, but i gave it a try anyways. Take or leave. Did two avas, too.


----------



## Krzr (Nov 11, 2006)

chauronity said:


> @k-e
> 
> 
> 
> I dont do sigs that big you requested, but i gave it a try anyways. Take or leave. Did two avas, too.



Heh ....thanks Reps and Cred!


----------



## Krzr (Nov 11, 2006)

mod may delete. Sorry


----------



## Yosha (Nov 11, 2006)

chauronity said:


> @ daybreak



thanx charuon, looks damn good. reps+cred


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Nov 11, 2006)

SMercury said:


> Hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay I'll reupload them, here you go:


----------



## Anbu Haru (Nov 11, 2006)

hey do u guys do manga colorings??


----------



## PainKiller (Nov 11, 2006)

I'd like to request a Sig and Ava set.  It doesn't matter who would take this request.  Anyone who is willing is fine.

Siggy:
Vision: A mostly blue background with some white 
Size: 400 X 250
Text: ShadowHokage
Legacy of the Hokage 
Colors: Blue, white, and any other colours that fit
Stock:  

Avatar: 
Vision: Same
Size: 125 X 125, could be bigger
Stock: same as sig
Text: ShadowHokage
Colors: Same as sig

Will crdz + rep. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 11, 2006)

I think someone forgot my request.


----------



## Alcazar (Nov 11, 2006)

Request for Sig and Avatar for Anyone

*Signature:*
*Stock*:
*Text:* Bounty Hunter of Akatsuki
*Size:*Your choice
*Colors:* Your choice.

*Avatar: *
*Size:* 125 X 125
*Stock:* same as sig
*Text*: Alcazar
*Colors*: Same as sig


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 11, 2006)

Can someone make me a signature from this:



Can you write L on it. K thnx.

Also add avatr.


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 12, 2006)

@ chau
Yeah, I'ma gal. Such a newsflash, huh? >33
And they tell me that I'm a guy >_<

And I'll request something else. Gotta find better stocks >_>

@ Mrs. H
I didn't actually follow the size and colors -_-';; Size was too small. Can't see color properly with this PC.





@ nec angel
I might or might not finish or post it today. It's either today or tomorrow or on friday. If you think you can't wait till on friday, PM me and tell someone to do your request.


----------



## Louchan (Nov 12, 2006)

_This is what i want to be done:_ A new avatar and signature set, both made from the same image but not the exact same parts of it. I would like some nice dark effects (like my current signature except not as bright, happy and glittery) around him. His face must, obviously, be in the signature. As for the avatar there can be a part of it and a part of the pocky box he's holding... maybe, but yeah, do whatever you think will turn out well.

_The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:_ THIS

_The Color/Colors I want in my sig are:_ Not sure. Nothing bright though. Some dark colors.

_The Size I want is:_ Avatar: 125x125. (150x150 is also alright but I would prefer the first option.) As for the signature... Well, something bannerish. Nothing so wide that it makes the post, or even worse, page stretch. 

_I Want the text in my sig to read: _ Just 'Louchan'. In some interesting, but not too attention drawing, font.


Thank you. <3


----------



## Taizi124 (Nov 12, 2006)

I would like to request a sig and ava

sig
Size: 400x200 if possible
Style: Any
Text: Gova, the Unmovable Earth (somewhere else) Master of the Strong Fist Style

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 



Databook III Entry

Databook III Entry
or any other rock lee pics you would want to use




ava
Size: 100x100
Style: Same as sig
Text: Gova, the Unmovable Earth
Stock: same as sig


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 12, 2006)

Got a banner request! ^^

*Stock:* Link removed
*Text:* Gantz Manga Pimping Project (similar to this if possible: Link removed)
*Size:* 300x50


----------



## Misa (Nov 12, 2006)

Banner for a website request for chauronity or Izinagi (if you both can) if not for anyone

Stocks: [/URL]
Colorsever looks best
Text:Anime Realms
size: 967x120

You dont have to use all the stocks.


----------



## Shunsuii (Nov 12, 2006)

For anyone:

Real easy request:

Take the body of this



and make it look like this:



Only changes:
are dark red theme instead of blue, and text: Infinite Justice

rep & cred


----------



## Raven (Nov 12, 2006)

Kakunojo Yuyama said:


> Got a banner request! ^^
> 
> *Stock:* Link removed
> *Text:* Gantz Manga Pimping Project (similar to this if possible: Link removed)
> *Size:* 300x50




It was about impossible to get all the faces in it, but I tried to get it as good as possible.


----------



## Raven (Nov 12, 2006)

Louchan said:


> _This is what i want to be done:_ A new avatar and signature set, both made from the same image but not the exact same parts of it. I would like some nice dark effects (like my current signature except not as bright, happy and glittery) around him. His face must, obviously, be in the signature. As for the avatar there can be a part of it and a part of the pocky box he's holding... maybe, but yeah, do whatever you think will turn out well.
> 
> _The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:_ three
> 
> ...


I worked on this set for approximately two hours, enjoy.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Nov 12, 2006)

request goes to anyone

Ava 
size - 125 x 125 / 150 x 150
color - whatever u like
text - none

sig
size - normal
color whatever u like 
text - Basye

picture


Thanks


----------



## chauronity (Nov 13, 2006)

Kakunojo Yuyama said:


> Got a banner request! ^^



Heheh, you came for the right guy since i designed that banner you showed as an example - jkingler added the friend logos to sides thought. 















Did these cos the image you gave showed up to be a difficult one to work under those regulations.


----------



## Louchan (Nov 13, 2006)

Raven-X said:


> I worked on this set for approximately two hours, enjoy.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Oh, lovely. <3
I love the colors and design, it's simple but nice.
The fact that you flipped the picture is a bit bothering since the 'Pocky' text is now facing the wrong direction and the avatar is nothing stunning compared to the amazing banner. <3 <3
Anyway, really great work.
(Rep+)


----------



## chauronity (Nov 13, 2006)

Athrun Zala said:


> For anyone:
> Real easy request:
> rep & cred



I'd like to correct you; that request aint that easy to do, than you think. Firstly, the extracting is gonna take like two forevers to do unless you arent and experienced gfx'er who can use the pentool flawlessly, and secondly, that "transper" style is actually quite the hard style to work with -- if not one of the hardest. That much that there actually are people who specialize into that category ... 

Anywho, here's a few taggards. Never done this kind of stuff so dont expect too much 


*Spoiler*: __ 


















As usual, credit and rehost.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 13, 2006)

@ basye:


----------



## Tsumi (Nov 13, 2006)

I'd like to request a sig and avi for suzu, yoshi or chauron 

*Stock:* 
*Avatar Size:* 150x150
*Signature Size:* 500xanything
*Avatar Text:* "Tsumi"
*Signature Text:* "Tsumi" and "Little Rabbit"
*Colours:* anything just no or very little pink


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 13, 2006)

chauronity said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much chauron! 

I-Is it possible for me to get an avy or two in the style of the banners as well?


----------



## chauronity (Nov 13, 2006)

@ anbu hari 

No. We do not do the manga colorings

@ edo

Select just one stock and i might do the sig.  



keali-lxn said:


> Banner for a website request for chauronity or Izinagi (if you both can) if not for anyone



Sig and ava requests only, if you may. Other requests doesnt belong to this thread. 

And secondly, it's nice to show how the final layout of the site will look, cos otherwise you cant tell "which ever color works the best" 

Lastly, the request is too grande so i must reject it on my behalf. No time to complete this. 



ShadowHokage said:


> I'd like to request a Sig and Ava set.  It doesn't matter who would take this request.  Anyone who is willing is fine.



Submit (a) new picture(s). 
Image link is broken. 



Eye of the Fox said:


> I think someone forgot my request.



Submit (a) new pictures(s). 
The pictures you desired were practically impossible to use. 



Taizi124 said:


> I would like to request a sig and ava



You'll need to post better pictures before i even consider doing your request. 



Kakunojo Yuyama said:


> I-Is it possible for me to get an avy or two in the style of the banners as well?



Like this?



And damn, i cant keep up with all these namechanges you've made XD


----------



## Seany (Nov 13, 2006)

Avy + Sig please

Stock: 
Avy Size: 150 x 150
Sig Size: 500 x 200, that should fit spidey on i think XD
Colours: None please, just keep it as it is =D
Text: None


----------



## Lycoris (Nov 13, 2006)

Re-requesting sorry, and again I can wait you don't have to do it this instant.
Stock: 
Text: Twilight of Innocence ('Innocence' in larger font)
Colors: Blue's and silver's, make it nostalgic looking.

The font doesn't matter to me, if anyone can do this much thanks~

And once more thanks so very much chauronity for the beautiful avatars!<3

Cred + Rep as usual.


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 13, 2006)

chauronity said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> And damn, i cant keep up with all these namechanges you've made XD



Just like that. Thanks. 

And yeah, I have made a lot. 

But I should be going back to my original name just like you did soon.


----------



## PainKiller (Nov 13, 2006)

chauronity said:


> Submit (a) new picture(s).
> Image link is broken.



Submitted new link.


----------



## Shunsuii (Nov 13, 2006)

chauronity said:


> As usual, credit and rehost.



Thanks lovely sigs, but what do u mean rehost?


----------



## Taizi124 (Nov 13, 2006)

> You'll need to post better pictures before i even consider doing your request.



alright here are some.


*Spoiler*: _stock_ 



Link removed






how are these?


----------



## Cero (Nov 13, 2006)

*|**Sig Request**|*

*For:* Chaury (Its RagingNin)
*Signature Size:* Your Choosing
*Text:* Mad World. Haru
*Stock:*


*Color:* Your Choice
*Style:* Anything you find fit
*Other:* Nothing else Thanks chaury.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Nov 13, 2006)

chauronity said:


> @ basye:


thanks  ....


----------



## Misa (Nov 13, 2006)

chauronity said:


> @ anbu hari
> 
> No. We do not do the manga colorings
> 
> ...




hm.. ok thanx i got it   sorry about that 

Well...

Sig and avy reuqest for you 

sig
stock:  whichever you want or both
colorink,green (like her eyes) and black
text:sakura
size:
could it be like this one? if not whatever the size

Avy
stock:
color: dark blue and black
text: sai
size: 125x125

And sorry i bother too much 

::anceling:::: (since i know you are not working on it)


----------



## miina (Nov 13, 2006)

-Signiture Request-
Size - 400x120
text - Spearman
Stock - x


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Nov 13, 2006)

Abyss of Dreams said:


> Here's a request for an avy and sig please. Anyone can do it.
> *Avy Request*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Abyss of Dreams said:


> Okay I'll reupload them, here you go:


just reposting unless i cant O_o due to your semi new title for the thread.


----------



## Roll (Nov 13, 2006)

*Sig Request*

Can I have picture done into a siggy. Link removed
Colors:You choose I just want it to blend with it nicely.
Size:The size iwould like it to be is 434x136 possibly bigger if needed to do so.
Text:I would like it to say Nico Robin

*Avatar*

I would just like maching avvt to go with the sig using the same picture.


----------



## Raven (Nov 13, 2006)

Akari-chi said:


> *Sig Request*
> 
> Can I have picture done into a siggy. Link removed
> Colors:You choose I just want it to blend with it nicely.
> ...



I got this one, should be done 1-3 days max.


----------



## Roll (Nov 14, 2006)

Raven-X said:


> I got this one, should be done 1-3 days max.



Arigato(thank you) in advance.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 14, 2006)

*A pack of random information // c-note: *

I have to tell you guys, that from now on, i _dont_ do sigs bigger than _150px_ tall. All requests with heigh bigger than 150px that are directed to me, are thus denied (as stated above) 
Bigger ones takes way too much time, which i dont have, so i hope you'll undestand. 

Also, if you wonder why i might skip your request, your request might have been (a) too complicated, (b) stock is no good or doesnt suit my styles, (c) you arent specific enought, (d) size of the sig is too big for a quick work, or (e) all of above. 
When being skipped, do not rant or i dont do your sig at all. Post a new pic and ask if it's ok. 

And Yoshitsune, Suzuhiko or Izanagi havent been around for quite the some time, so if you have to request from them, PM.

And finally, remember(!!!) to post the pics in high quality. 
This is a good pic. This is not. See(!!!) the difference. 



Taizi124 said:


> xxx









			
				Shadow Hokage said:
			
		

> xxx






*Spoiler*: __ 











Take or leave it.


----------



## Dango (Nov 14, 2006)

*Ava + Sig request to anybody who's willing.
*

*Stock*:
*Spoiler*: __ 




here



*Size for ava:* 120 x 120
*Size for sig:* You decide. 
*Theme:*Pastel and warm-feeling(?). Anything goes, as long as it looks cute.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 14, 2006)

cartoon said:
			
		

> xxx











And that was the last request last for today.


----------



## Seany (Nov 14, 2006)

^ Thanks a bunch! great work =)


----------



## Sirexais (Nov 14, 2006)

So, um, yeah... I have two sets of images here. Take your pic of which one(s) you want to use. It doesn't matter to me who, just as long as the avatar is of the same character. And if you want others, I have them.

*Signature*
I don't care too much what the size is as long as it is not massively huge. I don't like anything wider than 350 pixels. Stay away from looking too square please... For colors... Anything that would look good with the image or that you find suitable. I am very laid back about this. As for text, just my name will suffice. 

*Avatar*
125x125 preferably and reading "Sire" instead of full user name. Color scheme please match signature. 


*Images* 

_Shirosaki_
 *


Yes, this is Hichi x Ichi

_Grimmjow_
 *
 *




Thank you very much in advance if you can do this for me. I asked this at another forum and  is what they came up with. I am interested to see what someone else can do.


----------



## Pyroneko 28 (Nov 14, 2006)

Pyroneko 28 said:


> Avatar and sig request for anyone:
> 
> Stock: Link removed
> (Hope this is okay)
> ...


 I just wanted to make a change.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 14, 2006)

Sig request...ehh for Chauronity, Izanagi or anyone else XD

Stock: 
text: Hellsing the Dawn
size: 400 x 115
other: Make it smexy! 

Thank you! That is all!


----------



## Tsumi (Nov 14, 2006)

Tsumi said:


> I'd like to request a sig and avi for suzu, yoshi or chauron
> 
> *Stock:*
> *Avatar Size:* 150x150
> ...



cancelling request


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 14, 2006)

Tint:red
Text:Eye of the Fox
[/SPOILER][/IMG]


----------



## 8018 (Nov 14, 2006)

sorry i'm here,i got abit
too busy
i'll take some requests <3~


----------



## Roy (Nov 14, 2006)

sig + avy for Izanagi

Stock

*SIG*

size: 380 x 120

text: The Legend of Zelda, Makunouchi Ippo

*AVY*
size: 150 x 150

text: no text

thanks in advance


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 14, 2006)

Raven-X said:


> I worked on this set for approximately two hours, enjoy.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Uhmm..ok. Do I know you or something? 

Please post here if you want to help out. Not just, like, you come in from the blue and do requests


----------



## Raven (Nov 14, 2006)

I guess I'll go ahead and post that I want to help with some request then. Although I did send oceanrain a pm about if I could help, I have no idea whether he received it/read it.


----------



## 8018 (Nov 14, 2006)

Scuba-Kiba said:


> I'd like to make an _avatar + signature_ request for *Izanagi*. Sorry about the size issue chauronity.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Signature_
> ...



here you go~
three sig versions:

*Spoiler*: _tosavetimeandenergy_ 



*1

2

3

*




and the icons, only two
version, ... i really didn't
like the outcome of the icons tho,
if you want i can give it another go?


*Spoiler*: _moretimesavingandenergy_ 




*1

2*




well actually, i liked the red one 
better XD
*host~cred~enjoy*



.__.
and raven-x you were suppose to
send a pm to the one encharged of the
thread, meaning *shirozaki* not 
oceanrain =x

next:
*Makunouchi Ippo
Mizu*


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow, they all look great! Thank you very much, there's definitely no need to re-do the avatars. Reps (gotta spread some rep first...) + Cred!


----------



## chauronity (Nov 15, 2006)

shirozaki said:


> Uhmm..ok. Do I know you or something?
> 
> Please post here if you want to help out. Not just, like, you come in from the blue and do requests





Raven-X said:


> I guess I'll go ahead and post that I want to help with some request then. Although I did send oceanrain a pm about if I could help, I have no idea whether he received it/read it.



Yup, i think so happened. 
And when i was still in charge, i gave him permission to do sigs in this shoppe (or whatevurs), but i guess it's up to you if you wanna reconsider his petition...



Eye of the Fox said:


> Tint:red
> Text:Eye of the Fox
> [/SPOILER][/IMG]



Still not pics good enought.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 15, 2006)

Could someone (preferably Sunako) make me 2 sigs and 2 avys?


I'd like sigs to be original size, just without the background.

I'd like the avys to be shrunk down to about 150x150, also without a background.



*Spoiler*: _the images_


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 15, 2006)

chauronity said:


> Still not pics good enought.


How about these?


----------



## PainKiller (Nov 15, 2006)

chauronity said:


> *A pack of random information // c-note: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the sig/ava chauronity. Will rep and crdz.


----------



## Mangekyō (Nov 15, 2006)

Ok, i would like a sig made by Smercury, Izanagi, Shirozaki, or Chauron whoever sees it first
Stock: 
Text: Mugiwara Kaizoku
Color: And abstract Orange, Warm colored BG
Size: Same as my current sig (sorry i didnt hide my sig)

And if possible

An Avy
Same Stock
Text: Mugiwara no Luffy
Size: 150x150
Color: Same as Sig, but focused on Luffy


Will Rep and Credit of Course


----------



## Kazuko (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey there id like to request *avatar + signature * of an actress from the TV Show Firefly.

*Colors* : Orange and Black if Possible
*Text* : Kass - Flying Forever...
*Misc* : Avatar & Sig using diff pics
*Avatar Size* : 125 x 125
*Sig Size* : Anything goes.

This are the pics i have that seem the better ones : 





Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Mangekyō (Nov 15, 2006)

Kazuko said:


> Hey there id like to request a set of an actress from the TV Show Firefly.
> My favorite color is orange and the actual show has alot of dust and rusty parts so it would suit well if the bg/stock could be in orange and whatever you think works best.
> I'd like it to have the test Kass - Flying forever... and the avatar using a diff picture from the signature.
> 
> ...



Not to be rude, but i believe the first page says you have to have 30 posts to make a request.


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 15, 2006)

Raven said:


> I guess I'll go ahead and post that I want to help with some request then. Although I did send oceanrain a pm about if I could help, I have no idea whether he received it/read it.





			
				Izanagi said:
			
		

> .__.
> and raven-x you were suppose to
> send a pm to the one encharged of the
> thread, meaning *shirozaki* not
> oceanrain =x





			
				chauronity said:
			
		

> Yup, i think so happened.
> And when i was still in charge, i gave him permission to do sigs in this shoppe (or whatevurs), but i guess it's up to you if you wanna reconsider his petition...


Alright. You can help, Raven.  Although you were supposed to pm me, not ocean.



			
				Kazuko said:
			
		

> Hey there id like to request a set of an actress from the TV Show Firefly.
> My favorite color is orange and the actual show has alot of dust and rusty parts so it would suit well if the bg/stock could be in orange and whatever you think works best.
> I'd like it to have the test Kass - Flying forever... and the avatar using a diff picture from the signature.
> 
> ...


*GTFO AND READ THE FIRST POST. *Honestly, if you're new here, READ THE FIRST POST. It's one of the 'duties' of a new person, no offence.



			
				The Duckie Shirt Experience said:
			
		

> Could someone (preferably Sunako) make me 2 sigs and 2 avys?


*I'll do it.*


*@chauron*: do you still have the shikamaru stock (the smoking one) that you used in making your ava?


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Nov 15, 2006)

i have a request

Stock:this version
Color: Pink and Purple
Text: Princess Zelda
Size: normal
Style: any


----------



## Bleach (Nov 15, 2006)

Sig and Avy for Oceanrain please =) or chauronity  but if their busy i would like Izanagi to do it or shirozaki! XD ALL SO GOOD! 

This is what i want to be done:
The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:
*Spoiler*: __ 






 
The Color/Colors I want in my sig are:I.....Dont....Know.... D: Can u choose pleaseee!!! D: Just make it really smexy 
The Size I want is: Regular for both sig and avvy D:
I Want the text in my sig to read: °‡Urahara‡° OR if the text doesn't have those signs just put text as Wd0
Subext: "Happiness depends upon ourselves" -Aristotle 

 yup Aristotle said that and i want it as a quote in the sig and then the aristotle part liek below it or something.

Gl and Thanks in advance ^_^


----------



## Suzie (Nov 15, 2006)

Sig + Avatar Request For Anyone Willing

Avatar Text: Hitsu Chan
Size: 125 x 125
Render: X

Sig Text: Ayaka Hirahara
Size: 400 x 150
Render: X


----------



## miina (Nov 15, 2006)

*Changing My request*

|Sig Request|
Text: Legend
Size: 400x120

Color: Enhanced Dark;Preferably Red to Black
I want my signiture to have a shinny look yet dark. Add brushes please ^.^ Maybe somewhat close to what my current BECK siggy looks, yet your style. I'd appreciate it if *chauronity* or *Izanagi* did this request.


----------



## Thanatos (Nov 15, 2006)

Hitsu Chan said:


> Sig + Avatar Request For Anyone Willing
> 
> Avatar Text: Hitsu Chan
> Size: 125 x 125
> ...



I wasn't sure if you wanted Upper or regular case, so I made both for the Avatar.





And here's the Sig.


----------



## Cero (Nov 15, 2006)

Harusaki said:


> *|**Sig Request**|*
> 
> *For:* Chaury (Its RagingNin)
> *Signature Size:* Your Choosing
> ...



Cancelling, i cant really find a good stock. That Shikamaru stock chauron has in his avy is great


----------



## Krzr (Nov 15, 2006)

OK, i got *sig + avy* request. It's only been about 6 days since my request, but it has been 30 posts.


*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 




Banner
Size: As big as you like, or will go.
Colors: *Black* and Blue with hints or a small amount of red(red is optional, only do if you are able).
Text: 1. Karune Eronaki ~~ 2. Konoha's Black Tide (once again only do the second text phrase if possible)






*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 




Size: again as big as you like
Colors: same
Text: Same (if it will fit)
Stock: Same




Thanks in advance to whoever does the request.


----------



## Suzie (Nov 15, 2006)

Mortalis said:


> I wasn't sure if you wanted Upper or regular case, so I made both for the Avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats not _Exactly_ what I'm looking for.
Heh, Sorry but to me it just looks like you slapped on text. Sorry. >.<


----------



## Raven (Nov 15, 2006)

@ Akari-chi


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Nov 15, 2006)

Avy request for *shirozaki*


stock: here
size: 150x150
style: surprise me again


I WILL +rep and cred this time


----------



## Thanatos (Nov 15, 2006)

Hitsu Chan said:


> Thats not _Exactly_ what I'm looking for.
> Heh, Sorry but to me it just looks like you slapped on text. Sorry. >.<



How about these instead?





If not these, then please specify an effect, or a theme... or even a colour.


----------



## Kazuko (Nov 16, 2006)

I am trully sorry and ashamed, i didnt noticed my post count and before you go ahead and ask "how could you not notice that you were doing your first post?". Yeah its pretty mind blowing but the thing is that i've been following this forum for a long, long time and actually posted in a few selected occasions but i already lost like 2 or 3 logins and i had no clue i didnt posted with this one yet and for that i humbly apologise.

Ill come again later on when im eligible and re-request my set (if that wont kill me). Cumps.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hiya fellas

Sig and Avy Request for anybody

Avy Request for SMercury or anybody
*but unlike Ibiki has no scar across the face*

Size= 125x125 and 120x120
Center it on his face(expand it first).
I would like you to put= “Do Not Mess With Me” in blood red letters with some fancy font but no too fancy that I can’t read it.
EDIT-no cutoffs please.

Sig Request


Use either of the two, I don’t care, but try to use the first one, which ever you decide make sure you get the face and the fox if using the first one.
http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m188/Gnosismaster/04.jpg
http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m188/Gnosismaster/617595368_l.jpg



Size about 350x200 or something like that.
Text- "The Spirit of the Kyuubi Lives On"
Colors: I want the background to be like red clouds or firey or something that would fit the theme and where ever you decide to put Naruto would be good.

And put HaloGuardian117 on there

Could you make a copy of the finished sig and put Gaara of the Desert in place of HaloGuardian117?

Thanks and will credit and rep


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Nov 16, 2006)

Gatsuuga said:


> i have a request
> 
> Stock:Halo updated news
> Color: Pink and Purple
> ...



im canceling this im sure no one has started it


----------



## 8018 (Nov 16, 2006)

Makunouchi Ippo said:


> sig + avy for Izanagi
> 
> Stock
> 
> ...



thank you for waiting :3


*Spoiler*: _sigs/tags/banners/w.e_ 







​
and your avies :3


*Spoiler*: _avatar/avytars/icons/o.o_ 










*save~host~cred*

apologies if it wasn't what you
were looking for X]
i tried ;-;

_next:
*Mizu
Sirexais*_


----------



## Roy (Nov 17, 2006)

thanks Izanagi 

*saves,hosts, creds and reps* ^^


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 17, 2006)

daybreak said:
			
		

> I have a sig request for chauron


*D E N I E D* - you just requested DAYS ago. Delete your post, please.



			
				NecroAngel said:
			
		

> **request**


Thank you SO MUCHerz for waiting. And now, here's your request :3

*Spoiler*: _asdf//chuvaness//meep..//>.<_ 











ViolentlyHappy said:


> Avy request for *shirozaki*
> 
> stock: here
> size: 150x150
> ...


Of course you _will.._ You didn't credit..and rep (?) last time. 
*I'll do it,* nonetheless. With *The Duckie Shirt Experience's* request.



			
				Copy Nin = said:
			
		

> ]Sig And Request For Shirozaki,Izanagi or Chauronity(if he's free)


since Izanagi has other request to do, I'll take this.
But do you mind_--again--_the regular borders? (cant do rounded ones, but I AM learning..I think) :/


----------



## Kameil (Nov 17, 2006)

sig + avy for Shirozaki

Stock: 
Sig
size: 380 x 120

text: Soldier of Hope 

Colors: Whatever fit it best....

Avy
sizes: 120 x 120 and 150 x 150 (since Ill be senior soon)

text: None

thanks in advance ^^......


----------



## SMercury (Nov 17, 2006)

Finals over!

I can do *Abyss's* and *Karune Eronaki*


EDIT:

*@ Abyss of Dreams*








Karune Eronaki said:


> OK, i got *sig + avy* request. It's only been about 6 days since my request, but it has been 30 posts.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sig_
> ...









Then I'll do *Miterashi's* and *Pyroneko 28's* and *HaloGuardian117*


----------



## Heroin (Nov 17, 2006)

Request plz! /



150x150 Avy!

Make something that would look cool

Sig:

Any size

Text: Sexy Pervert

You choose. Make something that would look great! /

Thanks


----------



## Spike (Nov 17, 2006)

*I have an avatar request for Izanagi or chauronity. 
If you have time please make a signature too. 
Only if you feel like it and have the time.*


_Stock:_ *X*

_Size:_ *Avatar* 125x125 and 150x150 *Signature* Whatever you feel is good.
_
Style:_ *Signature* Like the one Suzu made for Hiruko* X*. *Avatar* Your choice, but not cut up, I don't know what to call it but here's what I mean: *X*

_Text: _ *No text!*

Thanks in advance


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 17, 2006)

The Duckie Shirt Experience said:
			
		

> **request**



*Spoiler*: _sigs//avas_ 







--






Hope that's what you wanted 
If you can't see the transparency, use Mozilla Fire Fox or IE7. If you don't have m and you want to see the transparency, it's not my prob. It's what you requested.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 17, 2006)

OMFG SHIROZAKI!!! DANKE DANKE!! THOSE ROCK!!!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 17, 2006)

I gave your rep, but I forgot to give my name! Sorry.


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 17, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> *request*


[SPOILER='tisverynotniceandverysimple//.__.]





[/SPOILER]​
And I finally know how to make rounded borders! xDD

---

*Up next will be Copy Nin,*-I figured out how to make rounded borders =D-*Ryuk and Sexy Pervert*

---

*@Izanagi*
How do you do the dotted borders? ;-;


----------



## SMercury (Nov 18, 2006)

Miterashi said:


> *Ava + Sig request to anybody who's willing.
> *
> 
> *Stock*:
> ...











Pyroneko 28 said:


> Avatar and sig request for anyone:
> 
> Stock: X
> (Hope this is okay)
> ...


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Nov 18, 2006)

shirozaki said:


> @ Mrs. H
> I didn't actually follow the size and colors -_-';; Size was too small. Can't see color properly with this PC.



Sorry for the late reply!!!  ITS ok, they are still what i was looking for THX SO MUCH

-creds and rep-


----------



## Sherry-Ran (Nov 18, 2006)

Woa, barely 30 posts.. And I had about 50 something before..Exam, moving, trips, etc are in my way >_< 

*Sig and Ava Please*
Stock:X

Text: Uh..I'm not too picky on text but something like 
"Sanji", "サンジ" (It says "Sanji" in jap words.) ,"Khaff", or both. Or something you think is good if you know the series. Make it readable (well, obviously) and fancy please. ^^

Color: I'll leave it up to you. Whatever that might look good and kinda matches with the stock. ^^ 

Size: Size, you could choose, but I round those rounded corners if it's possible. >_< (Where the pointed corners are cut off rounded)

*Ava*

I just want the size to be 120x120 and if possible, 20KB or less.

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## 8018 (Nov 18, 2006)

Mizu said:


> For *Sunako* or *Iz*
> 
> Avi:
> Size: 125x125
> ...



here you go :3
sorry for the wait 8D
i hope this is in your
standards of kewl XDD


*Spoiler*: _warningMEGAspoilers/:3_ 









and the avies

*Spoiler*: _dun/worry\its just a small/SPOILER_ 









*rep~cred~host*

_Next:
*Sirexais*_


and*shirozaki*
there should be some brushes
in dA?
=x

i make my own, but i really
dun lke them XD
well much >.>

oh and one more thing...

TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURES!
now on to the smut 8D

*Spoiler*: _please open for more info :3_ 




please ;-;


----------



## Taki (Nov 18, 2006)

Izanagi said:


> here you go :3
> sorry for the wait 8D
> i hope this is in your
> standards of kewl XDD
> ...


Thankies, its awesome!


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Nov 18, 2006)

SMercury said:


> Finals over!
> 
> I can do *Abyss's* and *Karune Eronaki*
> 
> ...


That looks awesome! Thanks alot SMecury, it's just what I imagined. Thanks! *reps&creds*


----------



## Raven (Nov 18, 2006)

I'll get Sherry-Ran's request.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Nov 18, 2006)

shirozaki said:


> [SPOILER='tisverynotniceandverysimple//.__.]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ish the love 


+reps and cred


you must wait though because i have to spread some love around first!


----------



## Raven (Nov 18, 2006)

Sherry-Ran said:


> Woa, barely 30 posts.. And I had about 50 something before..Exam, moving, trips, etc are in my way >_<
> 
> *Sig and Ava Please*
> Stock:BladeOfTheImmortal
> ...



Here you go:


----------



## Lycoris (Nov 18, 2006)

Lycoris said:


> Re-requesting sorry, and again I can wait you don't have to do it this instant.
> Stock:
> Text: Twilight of Innocence ('Innocence' in larger font)
> Colors: Blue's and silver's, make it nostalgic looking.
> ...


I undertstand if chauronity can't do this but can any of you? I just want the top part.


----------



## Misa (Nov 18, 2006)

could someone of you guys make this sig transparent please



please and thank you ^^


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 19, 2006)

Copy Nin said:
			
		

> *request*



*Spoiler*: _many-versions!_ 












			
				Ryuk said:
			
		

> *request*



*Spoiler*: _>3_ 















You should like it cause I like it. xD
Nah, just leave it if you don't feel the
theme.



*S(R)RC*
save~(rep)~rehost~cred

*Iz,* I hope you don't mind that I kinda post like you xDD
It's cause you're cool
and I'm not ;-;
and I do hope *dA* has em -_-

*Sexy Pervert* next.


----------



## az0r (Nov 19, 2006)

shirozaki said:


> *Spoiler*: _many-versions!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thats awesome ^^ thanks    
but i asked for a set
could you please do it when you have time


----------



## Kameil (Nov 19, 2006)

shirozaki said:


> *Spoiler*: _many-versions!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell yeah I like em thank you Shiro.....  Ill rep you when I get the chance my Repban will be lifted in another hour....


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 19, 2006)

CN said:
			
		

> thats awesome ^^ thanks
> but i asked for a set
> could you please do it when you have time


I kinda deleted them when I was cleaning my folder .__.
But I'll make you one, dont worry.



			
				Ryuk said:
			
		

> Hell yeah I like em thank you Shiro..... Ill rep you when I get the chance my Repban will be lifted in another hour....


I would prefer if you call me zaki than shiro ^^
And, no prob!



			
				Sexy Pervert said:
			
		

> *request*



*Spoiler*: _OMFG!>D_ 







----








*S(R)RC*
save~(rep)~rehost~cred



			
				keali-lxn said:
			
		

> could someone of you guys make this sig transparent please
> 
> 
> 
> please and thank you ^^



*Read the Rules/FAQ.* We do not edit signatures. Plus, the quality of the main stock is poor.


----------



## Azurite (Nov 19, 2006)

i tried making it transparent during the making of the sig but, i had trouble so could you do it for *US*? 

The kids at the orhpanage beg....


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 19, 2006)

Request: SMercury or Izanagi. Ava + Sig.

*Ava: *
_Stock:_ X
_Text_: House (same style as in the show, if at all possible.)
_Colors_: Like his character, sketchy, creepy but cool at the same time. I'm being awfully vague here.  
_Size_: 125x125
_Note_: I don't want any round borders. Same goes for my sig.

*Sig*:
_Stock_: same as described above.
_Text_: same as described above.
_Colors_: idem.
_Note_:  idem.
_Size_: 380x120, something like that.

Thanks.

- Jouten.


----------



## Chopper (Nov 19, 2006)

Signature + Avvy Request for anyone! 

Stock: X
OR
X

Either one. Perferably the first but second one is also good.

Text: .PhoeniX & Jessica Simpson on the signature and .PhoeniX on Avvy


Make it look nice please!


----------



## Ippy (Nov 19, 2006)

Sig request for either chauronity or JH1stGen.

*Stock:**Color:* Dark blue color scheme.  I guess navy....

*Size:* No real preference on size, but if it's not too much trouble, can I get it portrait style, instead of landscape?  If it doesn't look right to you, or you aren't that comfortable with that style, then do what comes easier to you.  That stock is so nice, I just wanted his entire body to be in the sig.

*Style:* The Champloo graffiti + Asian style, if that's not too much trouble.

*Text:* None, thank you.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SMercury (Nov 19, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> Hiya fellas
> 
> Sig and Avy Request for anybody



Here you go: 

*Spoiler*: __ 
















Lycoris said:


> I undertstand if chauronity can't do this but can any of you? I just want the top part.



I can do it!




Jouten-kun said:


> Request: SMercury or Izanagi. Ava + Sig.



I Love House! I'll do it!




4th Mizukage said:


> What version of photoshop are you using



This is not the place to ask these kinds of questions. Please delete your post. You can either PM an artist or post your question in the Art Classes thread or something similar. Thanx.


----------



## Lycoris (Nov 19, 2006)

SMercury said:


> I can do it!


Thank you!<3


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 19, 2006)

SMercury said:


> I Love House! I'll do it!



House is bloody awesome! 

Thank you so much.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 19, 2006)

SMercury said:


> Here you go:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


 
Dudette, thanks a lot, will rep when i can.


----------



## SunnyxShine (Nov 20, 2006)

request for avy and sig 

uh..for Smercury ^^




theme: happy, bright

color: w/e you like...buh i want something bright or soft ^^

size: w/e you like

text: none for ava and for sig put.."kookiedada" and under that put "live laugh love" ^^

please xD

thankies~


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 20, 2006)

*@ copy nin*
Ava~



*SRRC* xP


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Nov 20, 2006)

SunnyxShine said:


> request for avy and sig
> 
> uh..for Smercury ^^
> 
> ...



ill take this 1


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Nov 20, 2006)

@SunnyxShine

This is my first 1 i one hope you like it


----------



## SunnyxShine (Nov 20, 2006)

4th Mizukage said:


> @SunnyxShine
> 
> This is my first 1 i one hope you like it



 i love it ^^!!! thankies so much xD

buh me asked Smercury >.> *cough*


----------



## SMercury (Nov 20, 2006)

4th Mizukage said:


> ill take this 1



Uh... I don't remember seeing you say that you wanted to help out. You must contact *shirozaki* or make a post that says "I want to help out" before just takin' requests (which BTW are requested for another person).


----------



## SunnyxShine (Nov 20, 2006)

SMercury said:


> Uh... I don't remember seeing you say that you wanted to help out. You must contact *shirozaki* or make a post that says "I want to help out" before just takin' requests (which BTW are requested for another person).



does that mean your still going to make da sig i requested 

>.< please Dx


----------



## Raptor (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok, for the first time, I'll request something.   I want an avatar.  2 avatars, both 150x150, 

- One with the name Raptor, somewhere (I'll be using this one here on NF)  and other with the name Robin somewhere.  The second is for another site wich is currently under construction.   

- The stock is this: 

- The color theme can be anything that goes well with the sign I'm currently using.  Just keep in mind that I'm a guy, so I can't use a pink one for example 

- I don't really care about the right side of the image where it says Luffy Pirates and all that.   I'm more interested on her hands and face.    The leaves, if you can, good, if not I don't really care. 

- Font, use a cool one.  I leave that up to you, just no girly colors.

- A square border, 1pt.

To whoever do it, you'll get my thanks, credit and rep.   Thanks in advance 

Edit: yeah I know I'm using an av of it now, but I don't really like the outcome.  so yeah, please.


----------



## Mangekyō (Nov 20, 2006)

I have a request On Page 180, and well no one has done it, others that have posted after me are getting theres done first, can someone please do mine, basicly the first person that sees it can do it, I just want someone to.


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Nov 20, 2006)

SunnyxShine said:


> does that mean your still going to make da sig i requested
> 
> >.< please Dx



i finished it's on the last page

Can i Help


----------



## SunnyxShine (Nov 20, 2006)

4th Mizukage said:


> i finished it's on the last page
> 
> Can i Help



*sigh*....in mai request i asked Smercury to make it.......-__-

i like the one you made buh...er...>.> me like Smercury's style...T-T srry Dx


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Nov 20, 2006)

SunnyxShine said:


> i love it ^^!!! thankies so much xD
> 
> buh me asked Smercury >.> *cough*



sorry i didn't see that


----------



## Tabris (Nov 20, 2006)

Sig Request
Hey guys, I've just got a quick sig request if anyone has the time to do it. =D

Stock:cialis vs viagra
Colors:Any that you think would blend well
Size:430x100 or whatever you recommend
Text:The Sun Rises On Another Day -or- This Thing OF Ours with Kitsune in one corner

Will Rep, thanx in advance. =D


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Nov 20, 2006)

The Link Doesn't Work


----------



## Tabris (Nov 20, 2006)

Sorry, this should work: cialis vs viagra


----------



## Kazuko (Nov 20, 2006)

Anyone picking up my request from page 180?


----------



## SMercury (Nov 20, 2006)

Lycoris said:


> I undertstand if chauronity can't do this but can any of you? I just want the top part.



​Hope it's what you wanted:


Jouten-kun said:


> Request: SMercury or Izanagi. Ava + Sig.


Hope you like it:

*Spoiler*: __ 












.PhoeniX said:


> Signature + Avvy Request for anyone!



I'll take it






Kazuko said:


> Anyone picking up my request from page 180?


I think it would be better if you posted your request again since your original post was denied (your post count did not meet the requirement) and reposting it would qualify it since you are "legal" now.




Mangekyō said:


> I have a request On Page 180, and well no one has done it, others that have posted after me are getting theres done first, can someone please do mine, basicly the first person that sees it can do it, I just want someone to.



Well, I'm not good with working with some many ppl on one stock, but I'll try. 

And plz do not make the same response on subsequent pages. Someone will get to it eventually.



SunnyxShine said:


> does that mean your still going to make da sig i requested
> 
> >.< please Dx



Sure.


----------



## Vile.47 (Nov 20, 2006)

Um, who are doing the requests? I just wanna check, so when I make my request I know who to ask


----------



## Mangekyō (Nov 20, 2006)

Smercury said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not good with working with some many ppl on one stock, but I'll try.
> 
> And plz do not make the same response on subsequent pages. Someone will get to it eventually.


Thank you very much, sorry to bother you with this.


----------



## SMercury (Nov 20, 2006)

Vile.47 said:


> Um, who are doing the requests? I just wanna check, so when I make my request I know who to ask




Most of the active artists are in the first post of the first page (at the bottom, I think). You can also so a general request (i.e. Sig + avi request for anyone) and the next available person will do it.

I would suggest looking at some of the recent pages and seeing whose style you prefer if you want to request someone specifically.




.PhoeniX said:


> Signature + Avvy Request for anyone!



Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 













Mangekyō said:


> Ok, i would like a sig made by Smercury, Izanagi, Shirozaki, or Chauron whoever sees it first



Hope it's what you wanted:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vile.47 (Nov 21, 2006)

*My request*

Here's my request... for , yoshitsun, suzuhiko, shirozaki, Smecury, Chauron or Izanagi
*
Ava*

Stock: cialis vs viagra(without the words)
Text: V (stylized one XD, just as long it doesn't cover Voldie's face.)
Theme: Dark, about the same tone with the poster itself.
Size: 125x125
Ohters: Can you make two of these, one with normal borders, another with rounded ones 

*Sig*

Stock: Same as above.
Text: Voldemort & You will lose everything.(smaller and below Voldemort) 
Theme: Same as above.
Size: Not too big, anything that fits the stock and text.
Others: Same as above.

Thanks in advance


----------



## az0r (Nov 21, 2006)

shirozaki said:


> *@ copy nin*
> Ava~
> 
> 
> ...



thanks alot its great ^^


----------



## Caile (Nov 21, 2006)

*Signature & Avatar Request​*​​
Stock: X It's fine with just the upper body.
Size of Avatar : 150x150
Size of Signature : 405x110 , Or whatever works best.
Theme: Dark & Mysterious
Text on Avatar : Distant
Text on Signature : Shadowed

This request is for no one in particular, It's up for grabs, and thanks.


----------



## Mangekyō (Nov 21, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> Hope it's what you wanted:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks Alot, its Great
Will Rep + Cred


----------



## Lycoris (Nov 21, 2006)

SMercury said:


> ​Hope it's what you wanted:


It's perfect!
Thank you so much SMercury!

REP + CRED~


----------



## Kazuko (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey there id like to request avatar + signature of an actress from the TV Show Firefly by using pictures of a wallpaper.

Colors : Orange and Black if Possible if not then the black and white from the pics should be fine.
Text : flying forever...
Misc : Avatar & Sig using diff pics
Avatar Size : 125 x 125
Sig Size : Anything goes.
Picture : 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 21, 2006)

@Ergo Proxy:





Not blue and most definitely not looking asian, but looks like a graffiti atleast XD


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 21, 2006)

SMercury said:


> Hope you like it:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Brilliant!  House <3 (no homo  )

Thanks!  

save~(rep)~rehost~cred

Will rep when I can.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 21, 2006)

chauronity said:


> @Ergo Proxy:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


  It's gorgeous! 

But..................><

I guess you didn't see my PM about me changing it to a avatar request?  It's cool.  I love it anyway.  I'll just stick my gif sigs under it.....

repping + creditting


----------



## chauronity (Nov 21, 2006)

I didnt >_>

Anyways, i cant do the gif anymation (i dont have the imageready it needs or the skills and experience in animating), so ... it's better this way right? Use or not -- if not, i might use it by myself.

+


----------



## Rori (Nov 21, 2006)

Id like to request please. anyone can take a shot at it, but preferably *Izanagi*, because you make hot avas.

and just an ava this time, aswell.

stock: here
size: 125x125
text: Rori ♥
colors: dark


----------



## Ippy (Nov 21, 2006)

chauronity said:


> I didnt >_>
> 
> Anyways, i cant do the gif anymation (i dont have the imageready it needs or the skills and experience in animating), so ... it's better this way right? Use or not -- if not, i might use it by myself.
> 
> +


:S

I didn't want *you* to do a gif animation.  I can do gif animation myself.  I was just saying in the PM I sent you that if you wanted you could take one of the gifs from my photobucket account to use for yourself.

I'm confused now.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 21, 2006)

Ah ok ^^

Well i'll take a look at that request then. Tomorrow.


----------



## Chopper (Nov 21, 2006)

SMercury said:


> Most of the active artists are in the first post of the first page (at the bottom, I think). You can also so a general request (i.e. Sig + avi request for anyone) and the next available person will do it.
> 
> I would suggest looking at some of the recent pages and seeing whose style you prefer if you want to request someone specifically.
> 
> ...



I love you~


----------



## Ippy (Nov 21, 2006)

chauronity said:


> Ah ok ^^
> 
> Well i'll take a look at that request then. Tomorrow.


Take a look at what request? 

Anyway, if you want to use the avatar for yourself, then I don't see how I could stop you.  I'll just use the sig then, if that's fine with you(since it's beautiful).


----------



## Bleach (Nov 21, 2006)

Ermm I don't wanan sound like a pain and i know you guys are really busy and all but just wanted to make sure that i' not forgotten D: Mines on page 180  thanks lol xD


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 21, 2006)

Vile.47 said:


> Um, who are doing the requests? I just wanna check, so when I make my request I know who to ask


chauronity, me, SMercury, Izanagi, suzuhiko (?) yoshitsune (?) (the older ones) 

Raven, Cava (new ones)


----------



## SMercury (Nov 21, 2006)

SunnyxShine said:


> request for avy and sig
> 
> uh..for Smercury ^^



Tried something a little different:

*Spoiler*: __ 











Kaze_no_kitsune said:


> Sig Request
> Hey guys, I've just got a quick sig request if anyone has the time to do it. =D



I'll take it




Vile.47 said:


> Here's my request... for , yoshitsun, suzuhiko, shirozaki, Smecury, Chauron or Izanagi



Alrighty



Distant.Shadows said:


> *Signature & Avatar Request​*​​



I can handle it.


----------



## SunnyxShine (Nov 21, 2006)

SMercury said:


> Tried something a little different:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





 omgawsh~thankies so much~!!! i love it xDDDD  ^^

rep + creds~ xDDDDDDD !!!!!


----------



## 8018 (Nov 21, 2006)

Sirexais said:


> So, um, yeah... I have two sets of images here. Take your pic of which one(s) you want to use. It doesn't matter to me who, just as long as the avatar is of the same character. And if you want others, I have them.
> 
> *Signature*
> I don't care too much what the size is as long as it is not massively huge. I don't like anything wider than 350 pixels. Stay away from looking too square please... For colors... Anything that would look good with the image or that you find suitable. I am very laid back about this. As for text, just my name will suffice.
> ...



so sorry for the delay >.<
well i used this pic <3


*Spoiler*: _lifestyle///oftherich\\\famous_ 










*Spoiler*: _yessomebody///ijustfound\\\intime_ 








if you dun like the blue, i can easily
change it to a color of liking <3~
enjoy

*~cred~save~host~

NEXT:
Rori ♥*

and has anyone done Captain Pips
request yet? .__.


and *shirozaki* its totally
kewl if you post like me XD
<3


i will edit this post later with more info~


and to everyone






TURN OFF YOUR SIGS!
this is how you freaking do it.

learn! >.<##​


----------



## Cava (Nov 21, 2006)

if anybody needs any requests done just send me a pm(if u don't mind it done by me).. i can't find any requests to do for the last 5 pages since none of them wanted random individuals to do their sigs   so yea, if anything, pm/repost.(make sure you check if any of the sig makers here are helping you make though)


----------



## SMercury (Nov 21, 2006)

Kaze_no_kitsune said:


> Sig Request
> Hey guys, I've just got a quick sig request if anyone has the time to do it. =D



I liked that picture:

*Spoiler*: __ 










Vile.47 said:


> Here's my request... for , yoshitsun, suzuhiko, shirozaki, Smecury, Chauron or Izanagi



Hope you like it:

*Spoiler*: __ 












Cava said:


> if anybody needs any requests done just send me a pm(if u don't mind it done by me).. i can't find any requests to do for the last 5 pages since none of them wanted random individuals to do their sigs   so yea, if anything, pm/repost.(make sure you check if any of the sig makers here are helping you make though)



I think you can do Kazuko's


----------



## Cava (Nov 21, 2006)

SMercury said:


> I think you can do Kazuko's



his has been done in the other sig thread by vietnamese


----------



## Vile.47 (Nov 22, 2006)

@Smercury: Thankss!!! Its awesome XD


----------



## Kazuko (Nov 22, 2006)

Actually vietnamese hasnt done my set yet, he's busy with exams and studying, so if you wanna give it a try i'd be more then grateful.

Gurbik made me one that was actually quite nice but it wasnt what i was looking for in terms of color and feeling.


----------



## Cava (Nov 22, 2006)

i'll do yours then, if u like.

edit:
kazuko-
avatar:

signature:


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 22, 2006)

Captain Pip said:


> avy request...ehh for Chauronity, Izanagi or anyone else XD
> 
> Stock:
> or this one if the other pic sucks =/
> ...



Made edits to request...(since no one did mine yet XD)


----------



## 8018 (Nov 22, 2006)

i'll take yours too <3~

and *Ao Kiji*
i can do an avatar with that image
but not the style sig you want =/

and i won't be accepting requests >.<
since i'll be leaving for thanksgiving weekend

*list of requests:*
_Rori
Captain Pip_


----------



## Akira (Nov 22, 2006)

If anyone can make me a sig & Avy of that they will be god.
Edit:
Or this.

Thanks a lot =]
2nd Edit: Sorry about lack of Spoiler tags


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Nov 22, 2006)

I would like to request a sig and ava.  

Stock for sig + ava: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




The pictures don't have to be the same for sig and ava.
1.

or

2.

or

3.



Sig text for 1: Live House
Sig text for 2: Spice of Life
Sig text for 3: BECK

Sig size: You decide.
Ava size: You decide.

Style: You decide.

Colors: You decide.

I will rep + cred. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Spike (Nov 22, 2006)

*Izanagi*, it's fine with just an avatar. Thank you!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Nov 22, 2006)

sig request for *shirozaki*


type: sig
stock: x 
style: somewhat like how you did this one for me


----------



## Kazuko (Nov 22, 2006)

Cava said:


> i'll do yours then, if u like.
> 
> edit:
> kazuko-
> ...



Thanks for the effort Cava, dont quite like the effects off the borders and did you tried making a darker version of that? Its just that it isnt easy to figure out the text on the sig from all that lightness.
 Thanks anyway man


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 22, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> Sig Request for SMercury or someone else
> 
> Size about 350x200 or something like that
> 
> ...


*STOP POSTING IT ALL OVER AGAIN, DAMMIT!*

*It will be d e n i e d - *You posted it on Viet's request thread, too. So W A I T for it, dammit.



			
				Kazuko said:
			
		

> Thanks for the effort Cava, dont quite like the effects off the borders and did you tried making a darker version of that? Its just that it isnt easy to figure out the text on the sig from all that lightness.
> Thanks anyway man


*READ THE FAQ!!!!! *


			
				Request Workshop FAQ said:
			
		

> *- I didn't like the outcome of my signature, what do I do? -
> *`If it is the artist who have done something wrong, such as wrong size/colors etc then those you had requested, then feel free to re-request but if the artist has fulfilled all your requirements and you still didn't like it..then too bad.


*PM THE PERSON~!*

I'll do *ViolentlyHappy's. *<333


----------



## Tabris (Nov 22, 2006)

SMercury said:


> I liked that picture:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thnak you very much! It's wonderful!


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 23, 2006)

Stock:
Sig and Avy 



Signature
Size: up to you
Text: Gintoki:The best at what I do
Colors: up to you

Avatar
Size: 125x125 
Text: none
colors: up to you

request for Chauron or Izanagi or SMercury
thankyou


----------



## SMercury (Nov 23, 2006)

Distant.Shadows said:


> *Signature & Avatar Request​*​​



Hope you like it:

*Spoiler*: __ 












Jackass_24_7 said:


> If anyone can make me a sig & Avy of that they will be god.



Finished yours pretty quickly

*Spoiler*: __ 












Bro Tai Jr. said:


> I would like to request a sig and ava.



Oh yeah; I can take you


----------



## 8018 (Nov 23, 2006)

Rori ♥ said:


> Id like to request please. anyone can take a shot at it, but preferably *Izanagi*, because you make hot avas.
> 
> and just an ava this time, aswell.
> 
> ...



thank you XD
somehow everytime i do yours
i end up with more than the 
usual amount of versions .___.


*Spoiler*: _you//may\\keep//them\\all//_ 








v2



​
*~save~host~cred*

*NExt:*_
Captain Pip
Ao Kiji_


TURN OFF YOUR SIGS!​now on to the smut


----------



## 8018 (Nov 23, 2006)

Ao Kiji said:


> *Izanagi*, it's fine with just an avatar. Thank you!



here you go~
sorry for the wait.


*Spoiler*: _sorry if they look//+girly >.<_ 










*~save~host~cred~*

_*next:*
Captain Pip_


----------



## Rori (Nov 23, 2006)

beautiful as always Izanagi. 

*reps, creds + hosts*

thanks a bunch. 

ah, you'll have to wait until I've spread some love around first, I will get back to you with that rep


----------



## Taki (Nov 23, 2006)

For *shirozaki*
Note before hand: I got permission from the artist via PM to use stock.

Avi: x (Any one of the three)
Size: 125x125
Text: 'Taki' somewhere, not in middle
Theme: Keep within theme of stock
Boarder: 1px black

Banner: x(Everyone)
Size: 380x120
Text: 'Mizu' and 'Locked and Loaded' under it in smaller font
Theme: same as avi
Boarder: 1px Black

PS: If its possible to not stiffel the theme of stock, please do so

RRC provided


----------



## Seany (Nov 23, 2006)

Avy & Sig please =)

Stock: 

Avy size: 150 x 150
Sig size: 400 x 150

Colours: Whatever looks best

Text: Cartoon

Thanks!


----------



## chauronity (Nov 23, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> Explanation=I did indeed did it on anothers request thread, and he did it, but after looking after it more closely, i didn't like his style and the way he did, it was not the way i wanted it and decided to try it here.



Someone did you a tag out of mere good will, and spent 30-90 mins in his life to make you a tag for nothing, and you just drop it and request from someone else? Asshat'ish.

I dont know how he (vietnamese) works, but atleast in here, you gotta take it as it is and NOT request again with the same stock in a row. That's lame of you. C'moon. -Pay even a little respect for the artists. 

You went straight to my own personal banned people list ...


----------



## Bleach (Nov 23, 2006)

??Urahara?? said:


> Sig and Avy for anyone...
> 
> This is what i want to be done:
> The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:
> ...



I changed it really since noone was doing i thought it be ok 2 change a lil =/ and so i did


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 23, 2006)

Avy request

Just want an Avy

Stock:
Size: 150 x 150
Text: JB
Background Color: Orange and Blue theme

Circle edge border, like Urahara's above me would be cool too.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Nov 23, 2006)

i has a request

stock: l       o            l

text: Jessica Sutta

color: dark ones or light and make it girly

size: any size it doesnt matter

style: any that fits the picture

i dont care who does mine aslong as someone would


----------



## SMercury (Nov 23, 2006)

Bro Tai Jr. said:


> I would like to request a sig and ava.



Tried a new thing w/ new colors:

*Spoiler*: __ 













Gintoki said:


> request for Chauron or Izanagi or SMercury
> thankyou





??Urahara?? said:


> Sig and Avy for anyone...



I'll take 'em!



HaloGuardian117 said:


> Sig Request for SMercury or someone else. I wasn't sure exactly when i could request again but its been a bit, so.....



Please delete your request (and replies after) and PM me. We'll talk.



shirozaki said:


> *STOP POSTING IT ALL OVER AGAIN, DAMMIT!*
> 
> *READ THE FAQ!!!!! *
> 
> ...



Shirozaki! Your schizo's showing


----------



## Yosha (Nov 23, 2006)

I have a request for anyone.

_note: I Have two different stocks but it is up to you for which one you use for the avvy and which one you use for this sig. So I want both stocks used but its up to you on which one you use for either the sig or avvy. _

Stocks:
//


*Spoiler*: _request_ 



*Signature*
*Size:* This is up to you
*Text:* Tensai no Sasuke
*Colors:* up to you

*Avatar*
*Size:* 125x125 & 150x150
*Text:* none
*colors:* up to you


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2006)

Sig and Avatar request for anyone.  Thanks to anyone in advance.  I will rep and credit.

Avatar 125 X 125
Signature 400 X 120
Stock:Theme:  You decide.  You graphic artists are the geniuses, not me.  I don't want the text from the pic in my sig or avatar though.
Text for my sig:  Kallen; (top left) Student Council Representative & Terrorist  (Bottom Right)

Thanks again.


----------



## MajesticBeast (Nov 23, 2006)

Sig request: Smercury
Stock:
Text:MajesticBeast
Size: Same size as the Yondaime sig
Colours:Red Yellow Orange 
Both Narutos on 1 sig pls

Thx in Advance reps+cred ofc.


----------



## Raptor (Nov 23, 2006)

Raptor said:


> Ok, for the first time, I'll request something.   I want an avatar.  2 avatars, both 150x150,
> 
> - One with the name Raptor, somewhere (I'll be using this one here on NF)  and other with the name Robin somewhere.  The second is for another site wich is currently under construction.
> 
> ...



In case you people forgot.  ^^   if no one started it already could you please use this one instead of the one posted?



If someone got it already, it's ok.   =D  Anyone can do it too, I don't mind.    Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes I would like to request a sig and Ava for anyone that is not too busy!


*Spoiler*: _ava_ 



For the borders I was wondering if you could make it rounded. If not its ok! Make it however you want!

*Spoiler*: _pix to use_ 




for this one to focus on the eye

and for this one to focus on the spider on the suit!




for the colors: can be your choice(which ever goes good with the pix) or silver + black!
The size :124x125






*Spoiler*: _sig_ 




colors to be just like the ava your choice or silver+black
size 300(width)x100(h)

*Spoiler*: _pix to use_ 




Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed



For the border can you make it rounded like the ava, if not then don't worry about it. Do how ever you like!




Will Cred and Rep!


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Nov 23, 2006)

SMercury said:


> Tried a new thing w/ new colors:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thanks, I love them.


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 24, 2006)

Mizu said:
			
		

> For *shirozaki*
> Note before hand: I got permission from the artist via PM to use stock.





			
				Cartoon said:
			
		

> Avy & Sig please =)





			
				daybreak said:
			
		

> I have a request for anyone.





			
				Rukia said:
			
		

> Sig and Avatar request for anyone. Thanks to anyone in advance. I will rep and credit.





Raptor said:


> In case you people forgot.  ^^   if no one started it already could you please use this one instead of the one posted?


_I'll do all of these._ With *ViolentlyHappy's* as well.



			
				SMercury said:
			
		

> Shirozaki! Your schizo's showing


I know 

The bitch is pissin' me off. 

*edits the Rules*


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 24, 2006)

*@ vh*

hope you like eeet 

save. (rep) rehost. credit.

*next:*
_mizu
cartoon
daybreak
rukia &
raptor_


----------



## Aman (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey everyone, I have a sig/avatar request for anyone that thinks that they can get it right. ^_^

Size: 150x150 for avatar, whatever fits for the signature, although I think the sig would be better if it was big. ^_^
Text: ''Aman, One Piece fan'' somewhere, or something similar. XD
Stocks: 
*Spoiler*: __ 










Thanks.


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 24, 2006)

@ mizu

*Spoiler*: __ 







---
ava coming up






Aman said:


> Hey everyone, I have a sig/avatar request for anyone that thinks that they can get it right. ^_^
> 
> Size: 150x150 for avatar, whatever fits for the signature, although I think the sig would be better if it was big. ^_^
> Text: ''Aman, One Piece fan'' somewhere, or something similar. XD
> ...


i'll do this too xDD


----------



## Aman (Nov 24, 2006)

Are you sure you can handle doing that much?


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Nov 24, 2006)

is anyone gonna do my request?


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Nov 24, 2006)

shirozaki said:


> *@ vh*
> 
> hope you like eeet
> 
> save. (rep) rehost. credit.



Loves it 



will +rep when I can


----------



## Taki (Nov 24, 2006)

shirozaki said:


> @ mizu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man, Ill upload and rep when avi is done. But I dont know which banner to chose first


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Nov 24, 2006)

Sig Request @: Cava or shirozaki

Stock - now, COMMENT!!!  

Size - 380 x 115 doesn't really matter what ever looks the best/is easiest for you.

Color - doesn't matter just make it flow with the stock.

Text - i would like it to say The 1 and only jj, but make it small not to noticeable.

other- i would prefer it to have a good looking border some thing that gives it a nice looking flow. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## Shiron (Nov 25, 2006)

Hello there. I have a banner request (for anyone). 

Stock: 



Size: Up to you; whatever you think works best.

Color: Hmm, whatever you think is best.

Text: Legendz Manga Pimiping Project


----------



## SMercury (Nov 25, 2006)

Gintoki said:


> request for Chauron or Izanagi or SMercury
> thankyou



Hope you like it:

*Spoiler*: __ 












??Urahara?? said:


> Sig and Avy for anyone



Bleh:

*Spoiler*: __ 






[/IMG]





Gatsuuga said:


> i has a request



I'll do it, but what do you want (sig/avi, avi, sig)?



MajesticBeast said:


> Sig request: Smercury



I'll do it!


----------



## Bleach (Nov 25, 2006)

Bleh:

*Spoiler*: __ 






[/IMG]


[/QUOTE]

Im gonna question two things D:

1) Why u say Bleh? D:
2) Whats the box in the middle O_o


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 25, 2006)

*@ mizu*

*Spoiler*: _ava(s)_ 









:X 

you can use any of the 2 banners. glad ya liked it.




*@ cartoon*

*Spoiler*: _heh_ 









save.(rep) rehost. cred.

*@ aman*
of course! xD

*@ urahara*
it's a spoiler button. click it and see your request.



			
				Shiron said:
			
		

> Hello there. I have a banner request (for anyone).


*I'll take it.*


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 25, 2006)

the one and only jj said:
			
		

> Sig Request @: Cava or shirozaki


*I'll take it too.*

*@ daybreak*

*Spoiler*: _transparent||bg//set_ 











*Spoiler*: _default\\set_ 









you may have all of em =D

*@ rukia*

*Spoiler*: _lalalala_ 







--






save. (rep) rehost. cred.

*next:*
_raptor
aman
the one and only jj &
shiron_


----------



## Yosha (Nov 25, 2006)

that transparent set looks like smex. thank you so much.


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Nov 26, 2006)

I have a request for anyone.

Stock:
Sig and Ava

Signature
*Size:* You decide.
*Text:* Bit of anarchy.
*Colors:* You decide.
*Style:* You decide.

Avatar
*Size:* 125x125 & 150x150
*Text:* None.
*Colors:* You decide.
*Style:* Plain/Simple.

Thanks in advance. I will rep/cred.


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 26, 2006)

*@ raptor*

*Spoiler*: __ 







---




you can say I pretty much suck at avas .__.




save. (rep) rehost. cred.

*next:*
_aman
the 1 and only jj &
shiron_


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 26, 2006)

Bro Tai Jr. said:


> I have a request for anyone.
> 
> Stock:
> Sig and Ava
> ...


*D E N I E D.* -you just recieved a new set _yesterday_ or the day before yesterday _or the other day before, before, before, yesterday._

Read the goddamn rules, please


----------



## Raptor (Nov 26, 2006)

ok, thanks   you added a sign too, nice ^^


----------



## Aman (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm next!


----------



## Akira (Nov 26, 2006)

can i have a sig& Avy of this please:


----------



## Heroin (Nov 26, 2006)

lol sorry I havn't been on to check on my new avatar and siggy! shirozaki

I looks great! ^_^

I thank you a lot now rep and cred...


----------



## Seany (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks shirozaki, much appreciated


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 26, 2006)

Sig and avatar request for shirozaki:

Sig
Stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Size: 430x150
Colors: Preferably up to you. I just wanted it to be changed from what it is now.
Text:I really don't want the current text that is on it. So I ask that you please erase what is there and in some other font and style put "Lacus Clyne" and "The  princess of the universe". Put it anywhere you please on the sig.




Avatar

*Spoiler*: __ 



Stock: Same as the sig.
Size:125x125
Basically I want the avatar to be the sig just without any words in it and resized  to the specifications.




Thank you so much. I look forward to it.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Nov 26, 2006)

SMercury said:


> Hope you like it:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




i want a sig and avy


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 26, 2006)

Ryuk said:
			
		

> sig + avy for Anyone who's willing to do it


*D e n i e d* -recieved a new set from me couple of days ago. Interval for 2 requests is 1 week.

Please offer your soul to the request workshop rules 

*@ aman*
do you think you can change your stock?

or will you like this one? :S 
*Spoiler*: _transparent//set_ 








=/

meh. save, (rep) rehost, cred.

*next:*
_the 1 and only jj_
_shiron_ &
_zukuru_

note: i might not finish ya'll's request today. it'll take me quite long (school). all i ask is please be patient with me =D


----------



## Bleach (Nov 26, 2006)

shirozaki said:


> *@ urahara*
> it's a spoiler button. click it and see your request.



Im not stupid lol xD!! :3 Im just asking why she said bleh cause im not sure if she means bleh is in "meh I didn't really work on this and it didnt turn as good as i was hoping" or bleh as in "meh, i hope u like" xD


----------



## Blinus (Nov 26, 2006)

Size: Erm... about the same size as my Kabuto sig from Blue... I forget the dimensions. Sorry.
Text: See below in the details.
Colors: Blue/green/aqua
Details: Could I get a sig image similar in size to my Kabuto one currently in my sig (maybe a little bigger height-wise), Using the L smile image I posted above, focusing on his head of course, like a square crop of that area. The rest of the image is expendable.

I'd like L's head to be towards the right of the completed image, with a blue/green color scheme for the background of the image. 

And lastly, somewhere, in pretty bright but not too bright text, "Justice will always prevail..." (Text color doesn't really matter). And then my username, Eru Desu, in the bottom right corner in text that's normal, not really eye-catching, just visible enough.

... I can't talk well today, I'm sorry if I phrased any of that in a bizarre manner. I'll clear up what I mean if what I said was confusing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Misa (Nov 26, 2006)

Sig request for Shirozaki
:::anceling i see you are too busy ^^;:::::


----------



## Aman (Nov 27, 2006)

shirozaki said:


> *@ aman*
> do you think you can change your stock?
> 
> or will you like this one? :S
> ...


None of them were okay? Just choose any of these stocks then.

Bleach Episode Screenshots


----------



## chauronity (Nov 27, 2006)

Gatsuuga said:


> i want a sig and avy



You should a lot less arrogant than this.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 27, 2006)

sig,avatar request for any one willing...

sig...

stock:lol mod, i don't even know if you guys have access to this subforum...

color: grey and black

text: 
Kankuro's apprentice: Ikazuchi Ookami

size: any




---------
avatar...

stock:lol mod, i don't even know if you guys have access to this subforum...

colors: same as sig

text: Ikazuchi Ookami

size: any


Any one that does this for me will get cred + rep...as well as my eternal thnks.


----------



## Slips (Nov 27, 2006)

Could some one knock me up a avvy and sig set with this stock please



Every character included except for the wolf looking dude if possible please

Not sure on what can work with with a black and white stock but any fancey things you can do then let your imagination go nuts nothing too bright though 

Standard sig size and avatar 150*150

Cheers


----------



## Tsumi (Nov 27, 2006)

Avatar request for izanagi, suzu, chauron or yoshi 

*Stock:* 
*Text:* Tsumi
*Size:* 150 x 150
*Style:* trasparent background if possible and cuteish look 
*Colours:* whatever works best


----------



## SMercury (Nov 28, 2006)

Gatsuuga said:


> i has a request



I don't think it came out "girly" enough. Hope u like it

*Spoiler*: __ 













MajesticBeast said:


> Sig request: Smercury



scatter-splatter-pattern!:

*Spoiler*: __ 











??Urahara?? said:


> Im gonna question two things D:
> 
> 1) Why u say Bleh? D:
> 2) Whats the box in the middle O_o



1) Bleh: It's "OK," nothing special
2) That's supposed to be the shadowed figure of the woman in the pic. PM me if you want it out (just Jiraiya on the sig/avi)



Mrs. Hatake said:


> Yes I would like to request a sig and Ava for anyone that is not too busy!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ava_
> ...



I'll do it but on the ava, it the same pic for both choices (and it really only works for the "focus on the eye"




Jackass_24_7 said:


> can i have a sig& Avy of this please:



*PLEASE WAIT ONE WEEK BEFORE REQUESTING AGAIN*. _(u received a sig/avi on 11/23. Repost on/after 11/30)_



Eru Desu said:


> Size: Erm... about the same size as my Kabuto sig from Blue... I forget the dimensions. Sorry.
> Text: See below in the details.
> Colors: Blue/green/aqua
> Details: Could I get a sig image similar in size to my Kabuto one currently in my sig (maybe a little bigger height-wise), Using the L smile image I posted above, focusing on his head of course, like a square crop of that area. The rest of the image is expendable.



I'm guessing just a sig? I'll do it!



ikazuchi ookami said:


> sig,avatar request for any one willing...



Mine!


----------



## chauronity (Nov 28, 2006)

Bro Tai Jr. said:


> I have a request for anyone.
> Thanks in advance. I will rep/cred.



Avatar:



Sig: 



Experimental versions: 






​


----------



## Blinus (Nov 28, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> Eru Desu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, just a sig. Thanks a bunch!  Should I post the stock again for you?

OH HOLY CRAP I figured out the quote-within-a-quote thing. Hurrah.


----------



## Akira (Nov 28, 2006)

> PLEASE WAIT ONE WEEK BEFORE REQUESTING AGAIN


Sorry about that =[


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 28, 2006)

> Mine!


So you'll do it for me? thank you...


----------



## MajesticBeast (Nov 28, 2006)

SMercury said:


> scatter-splatter-pattern!:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thx Reps creds for you,i love it.


----------



## Zhero (Nov 28, 2006)

Ok...i'd like to see you make a sig and avatar for me....

sig....

Stock:
Full body 

size:default

text: Zhero

other: Blue and Black with a Moon on his back on the left shoulder, give it like a moonlight setting 

------------

avatar....

stock:
Use the right side of his face with 

size: default

text: Zhero in small text on the right side 

Colors: same as sig
__________________


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Nov 28, 2006)

chauronity said:


> Avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, but this request got denied. I will use it anyways.  

Sorry, shirozaki, I am not sure what to do if I request something and it gets denied but someone does it.

Thanks again. -reps and creds-


----------



## Cero (Nov 28, 2006)

*-**Spiderman 3 Sig & Ava Request**-*
*For:* Chaury, Suz

*Avatar Size:* 150x150
*Signature Size:* Your Choosing
*Text:* [Any Spiderman Quote Fitting Of The Picture] Or None
*Stocks:*




*Color:* Your Selection
*Other:* Nothing else, im grateful


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Nov 28, 2006)

ava and sig request for anyone

pic -

Ava
size- 125 -125 and 150 - 150 
background - your choice 
text - none

sig
size - your choice
background - your choice
text - Basye


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Nov 28, 2006)

SMercury said:


> I don't think it came out "girly" enough. Hope u like it
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




its great.  good job


----------



## escamoh (Nov 28, 2006)

i have an avatar request for anyone willing to make it!

stock: 

text: none
style/colors: up to you
size: 150x150


----------



## Caile (Nov 29, 2006)

SMercury said:


> Hope you like it:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Sorry for the uber late reply, Thanks Looks good. x_X Cred+Rep


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 29, 2006)

Avy request for chauronity, shirozaki, or SMercury(I hope I still can request since Izanagi still didn't finish my other avy request )

Stock: 
text: Sanji
size: 125 x 125 

That is all!


----------



## SMercury (Nov 29, 2006)

Mrs. Hatake said:


> Yes I would like to request a sig and Ava for anyone that is not too busy!



SPM3!:

*Spoiler*: __ 










Eru Desu said:


> Size: Erm... about the same size as my Kabuto sig from Blue... I forget the dimensions. Sorry.
> Text: See below in the details.
> Colors: Blue/green/aqua
> Details: Could I get a sig image similar in size to my Kabuto one currently in my sig (maybe a little bigger height-wise), Using the L smile image I posted above, focusing on his head of course, like a square crop of that area. The rest of the image is expendable.



Oh, you crazy L-fans .... :
​


ikazuchi ookami said:


> sig,avatar request for any one willing...



Yes! Someone else who loves my Kankuro:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Time to rest ....


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Nov 29, 2006)

SMercury said:


> SPM3!:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



​
Omg thank you so much<3 Love them
Rest up now *Reps's*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank you much SMercury. That sig and ava own!


----------



## Saosin (Nov 29, 2006)

I have an avatar request for *anyone* using this or this stock please~~

_Size_: 125 x 125
_Text_: Avenger *or* textless


----------



## Blinus (Nov 29, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> Oh, you crazy L-fans .... :
> ​



AWESOME!!! Thank you so much. I must spread more rep around before repping you again... I think I advance repped you though.

THANK YOU! I LOVE IT! <3

Edit: AH! I just noticed the L in 'prevail'. Awesome. So awesome.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 30, 2006)

Sig request for SMercury

Use this- X

Size-normal(up to you) but don't make it small
colors-red like fire
text-Axel
subtext-Lord of Fire
make the texts look good.

thanks and will rep and credit

and can you make a copy of it and put Gaara of the Desert in place of my name thanks.


----------



## Tuan (Nov 30, 2006)

Request for *chauronity * =D

*Stocks*::..
 [Warning] lol
i really want this stock.. here.

if you dont want to work with that one then here are two more to pick.
click here.
&
here.

*Size*:::. up to you..
*Colur*::. up to you..(not too dark)
*Style*::. suprise me.
*Text*::.  "Kim Loan" & "KaRmA" and add some kanji. 

i have a thing for kanji >_<



*AVY:*
*Stock*::::::... one of the stock up there.
*Size*::::... 150x150
*Text*::::. Karma (in kanji plz)



do it whenever you want no rush...
*Thanx Chauronity*​


----------



## chauronity (Dec 1, 2006)

Harusaki said:


> *-**Spiderman 3 Sig & Ava Request**-*
> *For:* Chaury, Suz
> 
> *Avatar Size:* 150x150
> ...









|| KaRmA said:


> *Text*::.  "Kim Loan" & "KaRmA" and add some kanji.
> 
> i have a thing for kanji >_<



Kanjis doesnt work in this pc sry






Those are the last request i will do tomorrow. Next will be done when you see me the next time.


----------



## Shizor (Dec 1, 2006)

Sig+Avatar request for anybody who's good 

Stock for both: Link removed (Please just use Shikamaru, not Ino or Chouji) (before anyobdy asks, yes, I got permission to use this for a stock.)

*Sig*

Size: 380x110
Colour: green and black
style: whatever you think looks good. I trust your opinions 
Text: "Shizor" and "Smoking for Sensei"

*Avatar*

Size: 125x125
Color: Same as sig
Style: something that matches the sig
Text:  a sexy looking "S"

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tuan (Dec 1, 2006)

chauronity said:


> Kanjis doesnt work in this pc sry



is all good..thanx for teh sig..
cred*


----------



## Gir (Dec 1, 2006)

Sig/Avy Request for anyone!!!!!!



Colors:
Dark Things (not black its to dark for the stock)

Text: Takumi
Other Text: I Cry Because you Suck

Sizez:
Sig: 300x100
Avy: 100x100

Plz and Thankyou......


----------



## 8018 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tsumi said:


> Avatar request for izanagi, suzu, chauron or yoshi
> 
> *Stock:*
> *Text:* Tsumi
> ...




:3
here you go

*Spoiler*: _i//tried\\kewt!_ 




​



*~save~host~cred~*

>.<
sorry captain pip, i'll do 
this one for you righ tnow >:3


----------



## CouchDemon (Dec 2, 2006)

I have an ava and sig request.

*Signature.*
Stock: BECK 
Text: My World Down
Size: You decide.
Style: You decide.
Colors: You decide.

*Avatar.*
Stock: Same as Sig.
Size: 125x125
Style: You decide.
Colors: You decide.

I will rep + cred.


----------



## Shirozaki (Dec 2, 2006)

sheet, sorry for the lateness.
>.<
*the 1 and only jj~*

*Spoiler*: _4+versions_ 












hope you like.

*next:*
_shiron_


----------



## Aman (Dec 2, 2006)

shirozaki said:


> sheet, sorry for the lateness.
> >.<
> *the 1 and only jj~*
> 
> ...


So my request can't be done?


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Dec 2, 2006)

shirozaki said:


> sheet, sorry for the lateness.
> >.<
> *the 1 and only jj~*
> 
> ...



great job shirozaki, hosting right now.


----------



## 8018 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Captain Pips request*

:3


*Spoiler*: _lack//of\\creativity_ 



​



*~save~host~cred~*

*@shirozaki*
did you ever find those brushes?


----------



## Aman (Dec 2, 2006)

Izanagi, could you put me on your list?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 2, 2006)

Izanagi said:


> *Captain Pips request*
> 
> :3
> 
> ...




Thanks, Izanagi!  It's b-e-a-utiful!


----------



## Suzie (Dec 2, 2006)

_*Avatar + Sig Request for Izanagi or Shirozaki*_


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 



The Stock came this way sorry >.< You can use any of them for the avatar and sig.





*Avatar*
_Size: 125 x 125
Text: ♥ Miyavi ♥
Colors: Sort of Lightish_

*Signature*
_Size: 400 x 150
Text: Cute Miyavi <3
Colors: Sort of Lightish ti Match teh Avvie_


----------



## Saosin (Dec 2, 2006)

Saosin said:


> I have an avatar request for *anyone* using this or this stock please~~
> 
> _Size_: 125 x 125
> _Text_: Avenger *or* textless



*Changed request*.
(If it's not too late.)


----------



## SMercury (Dec 2, 2006)

basye said:


> ava and sig request for anyone





HaloGuardian117 said:


> Sig request for SMercury
> 
> and can you make a copy of it and put Gaara of the Desert in place of my name thanks.



I'll do 'em but please upload the images on a free hosting service next time (photobucket, imageshack.us, etc.).

@Halo - What do you mean by that last statement? It doesn't fit the rest of the request.



Shizor said:


> Sig+Avatar request for anybody who's good



OK!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2006)

Request for anyone

Avatar only
Size 125 X 125
Theme:  Your choice.Thanks in advance, I will credit and rep.  I appreciate it.


----------



## 8018 (Dec 2, 2006)

♥ Miyavi ♥ said:


> _*Avatar + Sig Request for Izanagi or Shirozaki*_
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> ...




*Spoiler*: _yay//miyavi\\:3_ 




two versions



avytars​




and you're welcomed captain pip X]

and aman, i'm not sure i'll be able
to work with that stock =x


----------



## Suzie (Dec 2, 2006)

Izanagi said:


> *Spoiler*: _yay//miyavi\\:3_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay  Thanks Iza Chan


----------



## az0r (Dec 2, 2006)

Sig And avatar request for Izanagi ^^

Stock: ♥ Suuusaan ♥

Text: Copy Nin  サイ

Theme: could i pleae get a dark,lonely theme for this set 
and if possible could the stock be sticking out of the sig
e.g kinda like my sig at the moment

thanks alot   reps and credit


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 2, 2006)

SMercury said:


> @Halo - What do you mean by that last statement? It doesn't fit the rest of the request.


 
Sorry, i forgot to put make a copy of the finished sig and put Gaara of the Desert in place of HaloGuardian117. Sorry


----------



## Yosha (Dec 2, 2006)

I am redoing my request all together and this is for anybody. I am thinking of something more simple for the avatar. Also note that I want rounded borders please.

*Avatar*
*Stock:*
*Size:* 150x150
*Text:* 日向
*Color:* something to match the stock


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Dec 2, 2006)

sig request for _*shiro-chan*_ ( -->Me) please


stock: x
style: like the last sig you made me or make it transparent if you're feeling lazy


----------



## Shirozaki (Dec 3, 2006)

*zukuru~*

*Spoiler*: _ftw_ 







._________.




*esca~*

*Spoiler*: _errrr_ 



trasparent bg


2 versions




*next:*
_slips_ &
_saosin_ &
_vh_ xDD


----------



## Constantine (Dec 3, 2006)

*Sig & Ava Request for Chauronity!*

Sig & Ava Request for Chauronity!

Avatar Stock:
Avatar Size: 125x125 & 150x150 for later
Avatar Colors: Blue, white, and, or anything else that matches the stock's mood, i guess... 
Avatar Text: L , and on 1 of the corners put ¤T|S¤
Avatar Theme: Overwhelming Darkness, evilness

Sig Stock: or 
Sig Size: Whatever you wan't it to be
Sig Colors: Same as Avatar Colors
Sig Text: The Darkest side of me, and  ¤Taichou|Shirosaki¤ under it
Sig Theme: Same as Avatar Theme

I will rep & cred =D


----------



## Taki (Dec 3, 2006)

For *shiroazki*

Avi x
Theme/Background::: A white background
Size::: 125x125
Text::: Replace '69' on cheek with 'Taki' in a similar font
Boarder::: A 1 px white and on top of that a 1 px black one

Banner x
Size::: 380x120
Theme::: Either a japanese/hip-hop one or a fancy one
Text: 'Taki' and under it in smaller font 'One of those days'
Boarder: A 1 px black one

Will rep and cred


----------



## SMercury (Dec 3, 2006)

basye said:


> ava and sig request for anyone



*takin' in the sun (borderless):*

*Spoiler*: __ 












HaloGuardian117 said:


> Sig request for SMercury



*sexel!:*

*Spoiler*: __ 





I'll send you the other one.






Shizor said:


> Sig+Avatar request for anybody



*thank you for smoking:*

*Spoiler*: __ 













Takumi said:


> Sig/Avy Request for anyone!!!!!!



SMercury takes the request!!!!!!


----------



## CouchDemon (Dec 3, 2006)

Well since (I'm guessing) no one took my first request I am going to make a new one. (The first one is still up for grabs, you can choose which one to do.) 

*Spoiler*: _My First_ 





CouchDemon said:


> I have an ava and sig request.
> 
> *Signature.*
> Stock: BECK
> ...





My new one.

*Signature*
Stock: Use what part of it you want.
Text: Spice of Life.
Size: You decide.
Style: You decide.
Colors: You decide.

*Avatar*
Stock: Same as sig.
Size: You decide. (Not over 125x125)
Style: You decide.
Colors: You decide.

Thanks in advance, I will rep and cred.


----------



## escamoh (Dec 3, 2006)

shirozaki said:


> *zukuru~*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ftw_
> 
> ...


thanks i'll definetly use the transparent one it looks awsome


----------



## Roll (Dec 3, 2006)

All I ask is for some please make the back of these pictures transparent.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## CouchDemon (Dec 3, 2006)

CherryBlossomKunoichi said:


> All I ask is for some please make the back of these pictures transparent.
> Thanks in advance.



Here you go.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 3, 2006)

shirozaki said:


> *zukuru~*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ftw_
> 
> ...




I'm really sorry to ask you this but the sig size wasn't the size I requested, Could you resize to the size I asked for, 430x150. Really appreciate this if you can do that for me. Everything else is fine though.


----------



## Shizor (Dec 3, 2006)

SMercury said:


> *thank you for smoking:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you so much SMercury!

I'd rep you, but I think my privelidges have been revoked.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Dec 3, 2006)

Requesting time...

_Avatar/Signature_
*Stock:* [Shinsen-Subs]​_Black​_Lagoon​_-​_20​_[8611CFF7].avi
*Size:* Avatar (150x150) Signature (Your choice)
*Text:* Hokage Naruto on the signature.
*Color:* Your choice.

Thanks to whoever helps.


----------



## SMercury (Dec 3, 2006)

CouchDemon said:


> Well since (I'm guessing) no one took my first request I am going to make a new one. (The first one is still up for grabs, you can choose which one to do.)





Hokage Naruto said:


> Requesting time...



I'll do 'em it!


----------



## CouchDemon (Dec 3, 2006)

SMercury said:


> I'll do 'em it!



Sorry, my second picture came out too small, I have a bigger one .


----------



## Tantheman (Dec 3, 2006)

could Smercury or someone make me a Kobe Bryant signature, I would make it myself but it would lack that abstract feel to it.... 

2 stocks to choose from, pre-cut already

*Spoiler*: __ 









Text: Kobe Bryant Los Angeles Lakers 
Style: ABSTRACT
Size: 440x102 around there but i really dont care

avatar size: 100x100 

thats about it. if you can pick up this request ill be happy, loving your guys works, keep it up!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 4, 2006)

SMercury said:


> *sexel!:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





Thanks a lot, reps for you and credit, mustn't forget the credit.

EDIT: But unfortuanlly i must spread the love first, sorry.​


----------



## SMercury (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm soooo whoring this tech ...




Takumi said:


> Sig/Avy Request for anyone!!!!!!



*Sulksuke! *hehe*:*

*Spoiler*: __ 












CouchDemon said:


> Well since (I'm guessing) no one took my first request I am going to make a new one. (The first one is still up for grabs, you can choose which one to do.)



*"rock on, dude":*

*Spoiler*: __ 












Hokage Naruto said:


> Requesting time...



*Pirata chulo!:*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NastyNas (Dec 4, 2006)

Sig Stock:
[Shinsen-Subs]​_Black​_Lagoon​_-​_21​_[70FB57B3].avi
[Shinsen-Subs]​_Black​_Lagoon​_-​_21​_[70FB57B3].avi(the clearest one)
[Shinsen-Subs]​_Black​_Lagoon​_-​_21​_[70FB57B3].avi

Sig Size: Whatever you wan't it to be
Sig Colors:TimberWolve Colors(Black,Green,Blue)
Sig Text:"People feel sorry for me? I don't go out and scout players. I don't do any of the front office stuff. This thing's bigger than Kevin Garnett."
-- Kevin Garnett
Sig Theme:TimberWolves


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 4, 2006)

Sig request for anyone  

stock: I'm not sure which one is better to use, so you decide ^^  
1)
*Spoiler*: __ 



[Shinsen-Subs]​_Black​_Lagoon​_-​_21​_[70FB57B3].avi



2)
*Spoiler*: __ 



[Shinsen-Subs]​_Black​_Lagoon​_-​_21​_[70FB57B3].avi



size: Any size you want
text: "One Piece" and put "Sanji" wherever you want

That is all!


----------



## CouchDemon (Dec 4, 2006)

SMercury said:


> I'm soooo whoring this tech ...
> 
> 
> *"rock on, dude":*
> ...



Thanks a lot, I love 'em.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Dec 4, 2006)

SMercury said:


> *Pirata chulo!:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thanks.  

Could you make the text more visible on the signature?  

Sorry about adding things.  The sig and avatar are amazing just to fix that one part and the set would be godly.


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 4, 2006)

can i request a avy increase in size by 110x110?

heres the image


----------



## Shiron (Dec 4, 2006)

Human Infiltrator said:


> can i request a avy increase in size by 110x110?
> 
> heres the image


Here you go. Animation Shop was being a bitch for me though and wasn't letting me keep the original timing for some reason, so just pick which you like best:

*Spoiler*: __ 



V1: 

 V2: 

 V3:


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 4, 2006)

wait scratch that.... i am sorry i  meant 99x99 or 100x100


----------



## Shiron (Dec 4, 2006)

Human Infiltrator said:


> wait scratch that.... i am sorry i  meant 99x99 or 100x100


Okay then. Here's 100 by 100:

*Spoiler*: __ 



v1: 

v2: 

v3:


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 4, 2006)

Shiron said:


> Okay then. Here's 100 by 100:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



excellent shiron tank u!


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 5, 2006)

shiron....I want to be able to put that animation as a avy... is it possible to increase the size (width/length) of the animation and still be able to be 100 mb?


----------



## Fiifty (Dec 5, 2006)

*Text:* Fiifty
*Stock:* 

Avatar and sig, thanks!


----------



## SMercury (Dec 5, 2006)

Human Infiltrator said:


> shiron....I want to be able to put that animation as a avy... is it possible to increase the size (width/length) of the animation and still be able to be 100 mb?




Please *PM* the person you are trying to contact to make room for requests. 

Thank you.



Tantheman said:


> could Smercury or someone make me a Kobe Bryant signature, I would make it myself but it would lack that abstract feel to it....



I'll take it!



Fiifty said:


> *Text:* Fiifty
> *Stock:*
> 
> Avatar and sig, thanks!



Balthier!! That's my _baby_! This is *MINE*!


----------



## Gir (Dec 5, 2006)

SMercury said:


> I'm soooo whoring this tech ...
> 
> *Sulksuke! *hehe*:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Zomg


----------



## Aman (Dec 5, 2006)

SMercury, would you mind taking a look at my request? I love the One Piece sig you made for HN...


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 5, 2006)

I'd like to make a sig+avy request for anyone. [I changed my earlier request]

*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 



 Text: *No text*
Colors: *Your choice, but in correlation with the sig*
Size: 125 x 125



*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 




Text: Scuba-Kiba
Colors: *Your choice, but in correlation with the avatar*
Size: *Your choice*
Other: It would be great if the weapon in his left arm was included.



Thanks in advance, reps+cred to follow!


----------



## Daisy (Dec 5, 2006)

This request is for a sig and avy combo. It doesn't matter who takes the request.



No text.

For colors, I think I'd like warm colors like oranges and reds.

Avy size: 150x150

Sig size: er...whatever the normal size is? Or whatever looks good.

Thanks!


----------



## chubby (Dec 5, 2006)

my request is pretty simple, since all I really need is some borders on avy pics

here they are:

*Spoiler*: __ 










all I want is a thin black border around these pics, like the border around this picture:


----------



## SMercury (Dec 6, 2006)

Aman said:


> SMercury, would you mind taking a look at my request? I love the One Piece sig you made for HN...



Oh, _gracias_. But isn't *Shirozaki* doing your request?
--------------------------------------------------------


Tantheman said:


> could Smercury or someone make me a Kobe Bryant signature, I would make it myself but it would lack that abstract feel to it....



*K-O-B-E! What does that spell?:*

*Spoiler*: __ 












Fiifty said:


> *Text:* Fiifty
> *Stock:*
> 
> Avatar and sig, thanks!



*Pirata del cielo! *:

*Spoiler*: __ 









​


----------



## SMercury (Dec 6, 2006)

chubby said:


> my request is pretty simple, since all I really need is some borders on avy pics



Stupid forum rules, makin' me double-post...:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aman (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't know, I haven't gotten an answer since I gave him the new stocks.


----------



## Fiifty (Dec 6, 2006)

SMercury said:


> Oh, _gracias_. But isn't *Shirozaki* doing your request?
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...



Darn right! 
I love it! <3 Thanks, thanks, thanks!! Once more, THANKS!!


----------



## Tantheman (Dec 6, 2006)

WOW thanks a lot Smercury, sig is slamin, totally different to other bball sigs i usually see, would you mind sending me the psd if you still have it? Im just curious in how you did what you did.. pretty please


----------



## Serp (Dec 6, 2006)

hi would like to request a sig and ava plz
stock= 
size of ava 125x125
sig size= u choose
text = LEVI...     fuck the rules i can bend metal Bitch!(small text plz)
note= plz can u use more greens and metalic colors 
plz and thnx


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Dec 6, 2006)

Request for *SMercury or oceanrain*

*Siggy*
Stock:
Size: The normal size..or just the same size as my siggy right now ^__^
Style/Colors: Can you surround the picture with like blue mist or something??
Text: Can you have water in kanji? and have 'True Reflection' as the text?

*Avvy*
Stock: Same stock as my siggy
Size: Same size as my original avvy ^__^ 
Style/Colors: I would like her face and parts of her reflection in the avvy if possible. And I would like it to be all blue and misty looking...Iono use your own imagination XD I'm bad explaining.
Text: Tomochii-chan


----------



## Shirozaki (Dec 6, 2006)

*saosin~*

*Spoiler*: __ 









*vh <33~*

*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah, too lazy xDD


----------



## Caile (Dec 6, 2006)

*Avatar & Signature Request~*​

*Signature*
Stock :  -X-
Text : Forgotten
Size : 405x115(?) I dont need the Crow in there. >_> The bird. xD
Style : Dark >| Death/Emo/Mysterious. kthx. 

*Avatar*
Stock : Same as Signature
Text : Shadow
Size : 150x150 :]
Style : Same as above. x]


----------



## Saosin (Dec 6, 2006)

shirozaki said:


> *saosin~*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



<333 I love it!
Cred && Rep (... in twenty-four hours anyway)


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 7, 2006)

im pretty sure its time for me to request again. 

i juss want a SIG 

this request is for anyone who can make it

Stockocket​_Monsters​_-​_Diamond&Pearl​_-​_478​_DP011​_Hiraki!​_Contest​_Debut![994C1EAB].avi
Colors: Red and Black
Text:Axel-The Flurry of Dancing Flames
Size:400x150

can ya add some flames or something to it?


----------



## SMercury (Dec 7, 2006)

Aman said:


> I don't know, I haven't gotten an answer since I gave him the new stocks.



Just be patient; I'm sure she'll respond.

-----------------------------------------------


Scuba-Kiba said:


> I'd like to make a sig+avy request for anyone. [I changed my earlier request]





ellen was here said:


> This request is for a sig and avy combo. It doesn't matter who takes the request.





Tomochii-Chan said:


> Request for *SMercury or oceanrain*



These are mine.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 7, 2006)

I would like SMercury for a sig request


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 



See if you can use this one first, don't use the second one unless you really have to or this(not sure about this one, the first one goes with the text)




Text-"Brothers to the End" in some fancy font but not too fancy that i can't understand it
Size- regular(up to you)
Colors-up to you
Extra- Same thing you did with my last sigs, make a copy and replace the username with Gaara of the Desert.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Dec 7, 2006)

shirozaki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, too lazy xDD



You're a lazy bum, but I still love ya 


+reps and cred


----------



## Taki (Dec 7, 2006)

Mizu said:


> For *shiroazki* or *SMercuery*
> Avi x
> Theme/Background::: A white background
> Size::: 125x125
> ...



Repost....


----------



## Kameil (Dec 7, 2006)

Avatar & Signature Request for ShiroZaki


Avy
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Alright let me give you the description of in the panel I want sig and avy based on.Well all the way on the bottom on the right showing Kakuzu's back heal I want that pic to be my sig and avy please sorry if this is too much trouble...^^;



Text : Man of Steel
Size : 405x115
Colors: Whatever fits

Sig
Stock : Same as Avy
Text : Man of Steel
Size : 150x150
Colors: Whatever fits it


----------



## SMercury (Dec 7, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> I would like SMercury for a sig request
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> ...



*PLEASE WAIT ONE WEEK BETWEEN REQUESTS* [read 1st post]


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 7, 2006)

I did, I requested on the 30th and today's the 7th, that's one week.


----------



## SMercury (Dec 8, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> I did, I requested on the 30th and today's the 7th, that's one week.



Hmmm....

*@ Shirozaki* - Does the week apply to the date of the actually request or when the request is fulfilled?

-----------------------------------------------


Scuba-Kiba said:


> I'd like to make a sig+avy request for anyone. [I changed my earlier request]




*Scubi-Scubi-Do!*:

*Spoiler*: __ 












ellen was here said:


> This request is for a sig and avy combo. It doesn't matter who takes the request.



*Warm Raito:*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 8, 2006)

^You're the best SMercury, thank you so much! Reps+credit.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 8, 2006)

may i ask who will do mine?


----------



## Daisy (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks for the sig and avy SMercury! I've already given credit and reps.


----------



## Hagen (Dec 8, 2006)

Request for anyone , borders (yeah, just borders) for avvies

Borders for the next pictures. all black. size of the borders..like this one:. 

Please resize all the pics to 150x150
Square borders  
nen defense
nen defense

Rounded borders 
nen defense
nen defense
nen defense

Thanks in advance. reps + cred


----------



## Shunsuii (Dec 8, 2006)

Anyone who can.

Sig:

Remove all that white surrounding, but leaving that thin grey line that is outlining him. Also re-size a bigger, but keep the resolution clear.

Rep& Credit


----------



## SMercury (Dec 8, 2006)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> Request for *SMercury or oceanrain*



*"When will my reflection show ...."*:

*Spoiler*: __ 








On your avi, I put "Chan Tomochii" just to fit the text in. If you want me to change it, just PM me.


----------



## Heero (Dec 9, 2006)

I always wanted a sig from either of you, and now this is my chance
Sig Request for SMercury or oceanrain
Size:385x110
Text:Team 7
subtext: Hyuga_Byrnsie, if u can fit it
colors: whatever you think looks good
Stock:,
either of those would be fine, but i would pefer the first one plz and one more thing not to be picky but i wouldn't mind rounded borders if thats possible


----------



## Cero (Dec 9, 2006)

chauronity said:


> Kanjis doesnt work in this pc sry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Azurite (Dec 9, 2006)

Requesting a set
Avatar:
Size: 125 and 150
Stock:
Text: stargaze
Other: If you can, can you make it like those simple avatar, but yet complex?


Signature:
Size: 400x100
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 





OR



Text: T   (in a big faded capital for T) and _stargaze_ written somewhere else
Other: Your choice (I prefer Orihime more than the rest)

Credit and Rep!
​


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2006)

Request for SMercury: Signature and Avatar out of render (avatar only if possible)
Stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Text: Drain
Colour:something Nice that fits
Size:like everyone elses


----------



## Rori (Dec 9, 2006)

edit - request *cancelled*


----------



## SMercury (Dec 9, 2006)

Distant.Shadows said:


> *Avatar & Signature Request~*​


I'm not sure the stock is workable for a sig. Do you have a better one?



Gatsuuga said:


> im pretty sure its time for me to request again.


Your stock link comes up broken on my comp. Is it expired?

-----------------------------------------------


Leviathan said:


> hi would like to request a sig and ava plz





Mizu said:


> For *shiroazki* or *SMercury*





HaloGuardian117 said:


> I would like SMercury for a sig request



I'll do these three.




Locard said:


> Request for anyone , borders (yeah, just borders) for avvies



*borda-licious*:
​

And please people, let's


*TURN OFF SIGNATURES​*


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 9, 2006)

here does this one work? 

Link removed

and i am wanting an axel one right?


----------



## 8018 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Announcement:*

=x
i won't be active on 
gfx making for a while, well
in this forum atleast, cos
i'm on a block, and ive also
gotten a bit busy with other stuff.

i apologize, have a nice day


----------



## Hagen (Dec 9, 2006)

SMercury said:


> *borda-licious*:
> ​
> 
> And please people, let's
> ...


Thanx! ^_^ *reps*


----------



## NastyNas (Dec 9, 2006)

repost

Sig Stock:
secret mission
Sleep clearest one)
[Shinsen-Subs]​_Black​_Lagoon​_-​_22​_[D6AD560D].avi

Sig Size: Whatever you wan't it to be
Sig Colors:TimberWolve Colors(Black,Green,Blue)
Sig Text"Kevin Garnett Aka The Big Ticket
Sig Theme:TimberWolves


----------



## SMercury (Dec 10, 2006)

Izanagi said:


> *Announcement:*
> 
> =x
> i won't be active on
> ...



U stay cool and smexy as alwayz!  There'll alwayz be luv for u here




Trunks said:


> Remove all that white surrounding, but leaving that thin grey line that is outlining him. Also re-size a bigger, but keep the resolution clear.



Is that all you want done; no effects?



Yukimura Sanada said:


> repost



I am reluctant to do yours since you do not give credit to the sig-maker. Rep is good an all, but it doesn't show who made the work. If you fix that, then I (or someone else) will probably do your request. 

-----------------------------------------------


Leviathan said:


> hi would like to request a sig and ava plz



_*f*ck normalcy!:*_

*Spoiler*: __ 












Mizu said:


> For *shiroazki* or *SMercury*



*Shuuhei[.]69 Remix (feat. Taki)*:

*Spoiler*: __ 












HaloGuardian117 said:


> I would like SMercury for a sig request



*it's gettin' hot in hurr*:

*Spoiler*: __ 











*NEXT ROUND*:

_*Gatsuuga* vs. *Hyuga_Byrnsie *vs. *T*_


----------



## NastyNas (Dec 10, 2006)

the thing is i gotta spread some more rep before i rep you or the other sig makers again it wont let me how iam suppose to do it


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2006)

EDIToved i just relized


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 10, 2006)

SMercury said:


> *it's gettin' hot in hurr*:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


 
Actually, I want all of Axels's head, not the top part cut off, with a little bit of space on top, otherwise its good. sorry if i wasn't specific enough.


----------



## Taki (Dec 10, 2006)

SMercury said:


> *Shuuhei[.]69 Remix (feat. Taki)*:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Wow, luv the style ^^
+ rep and creds


----------



## Fai (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi i have a sig & avy request for anyone who wants to do it! ^^


*Spoiler*: _Request_ 





*Sig*

01. Text for Graphic:1.Nol SarangHae,Forever Come With Me...(if that dont fit that just Forever Come With Me) 2.Changmin
02. Color for Graphic: you can pick! 
03. Theme for Graphic: Kinda Summer-themed yet seductive -haha-
04. Size for Graphic:you can pick!
05. Any other info: I would like a heart somewhere in the sig plz!
06. Pictures/Gifld tutorial
Gif: old tutorial

*Avy:*
Size for Graphic: 125x125
Text for Graphic:Nol SarangHae
Anything Else: A heart 




i hope it is not too much trouble.Thanx in advance!!!! <3333


----------



## The Truth (Dec 10, 2006)

Alright i got a request, bare with me.

I would like a sig to be made out this stock:
old tutorial
I just wanted to have Shishio(bandage guy) and I wanted everything else transparent. Also the bottom to be made to look like flames(as if he were standing in hell or something).

The best example i could find to sort of illustrate what I mean is Let0's sig:
old tutorial

See I would want a banner like that on the bottom, that would have the text "The Truth" either on the banner itself or above it. (the type of text is up to you)

Size- 285x350 for Shishio and the banner size is up to you.

This may sound confusing so if you have any questions, please don't hesitate to send a PM.

~Thanks


----------



## Caile (Dec 10, 2006)

SMercury said:


> I'm not sure the stock is workable for a sig. Do you have a better one?



Well, If it's suitable for an Avatar, Then just do an avatar, It's fine.


----------



## az0r (Dec 10, 2006)

Copy Nin said:


> Sig And avatar request for Izanagi ^^
> 
> Stock:  *Link Removed*
> 
> ...



I posted this week ago and i just found out inzanagi wont be able to do it as he/she is busy.so could i make it that anyone that is willing please feel free to do it ^^


----------



## SMercury (Dec 10, 2006)

Distant.Shadows said:


> *Avatar & Signature Request~*​



*Just made an avi:*

*Spoiler*: __ 










Trunks said:


> Anyone who can.



*Transparent*

*Spoiler*: __ 






I couldn't resize it because the quality and the transparency suffered too much.





Gatsuuga said:


> im pretty sure its time for me to request again.



*Such more love for Sexel:*

*Spoiler*: __ 










Hyuga_Byrnsie said:


> I always wanted a sig from either of you, and now this is my chance
> Sig Request for SMercury or oceanrain



*Memories of Team 7*:

*Spoiler*: __ 




V1


V2






T said:


> Requesting a set​



*The ladiez of Bleach:*

*Spoiler*: __ 











*NEXT ON THE PLAYLIST*:

_*Drain* feat. *SarangHae* by DJ *Truth*_


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 10, 2006)

SMercury said:


> *Such more love for Sexel:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



wow HAWTTTTTTTTTTTTT thanks a bunch SMercury you rock


----------



## Azurite (Dec 10, 2006)

> *The ladiez of Bleach:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



oh my (f word) GAWD. These are UBER SMEXY!! creds and reps

But i just realized you made a mistake... You mispelt Stargaze...
Can you change it, if thats too much to ask. (unless thats the font style)


----------



## Roll (Dec 11, 2006)

Avatar:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Use this picture:
Sasuke and Itachi

Color:Anything that blends good you choose.
Size:125x125
Text:Hina





Signature:

*Spoiler*: __ 




using this picture:
Sasuke and Itachi

Color:Anything that blends good you choose.
Size:434x136
Text:Kuro Ori no Hina


----------



## Heero (Dec 11, 2006)

SMercury said:


> *Memories of Team 7*:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


​Thank you muchly, just what i wanted


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2006)

Avatar/Sig Request for Chauronity, shirozaki, SMercury, or Slutzuhiko.
Thanks in advance.
Size: 125 X 125 and 400 X 120
Theme: Whatever you think looks cool.  (I'm not the creative type.)


----------



## SunnyxShine (Dec 11, 2006)

*sig and avy request for Smercury*



*text*: for the avy can you put a lil heart in a corner somwhere...if you cant then dont put anything ^^ and for the sig... can you put a heart also..and lobve..and under that saranghae

*size*: w/e size you want ^^

*theme*: bright and happy 

*color*: can you use bright colors  or..w/e fits best ^^

thankies sho much~!!!


----------



## Seany (Dec 12, 2006)

Avy & sig request please :3

Avy stock: 
not sure if its big enough but we'll see

Sig stock:

Avy size: 150 x 150

Sig size: Can you make it transparent? just remove the whiteness and keep everything else in. Not sure what size that will be but do your best!

colour: none.
Text: none.

ty!


----------



## SMercury (Dec 12, 2006)

Drain said:


> Request for SMercury: Signature and Avatar out of render (avatar only if possible)



*You're lucky that's an overused render:*

*Spoiler*: __ 













Trunks said:


> Anyone who can.



*Who doesn't love Korea?*:

*Spoiler*: __ 













The Truth said:


> Alright i got a request, bare with me.



**prays that it is loved**

*Spoiler*: __ 






it's a little bigger than you asked for but i didn't want to make the stock too small





*AND THE NEXT JUDGES SCORES*:

USA: _*Copy.Nin* - 9.8
Russia: *Shiron* - 9.5
Japan: *CherryBlossomKunoichi*_ - 9.6





And let's all try to *upload pics on an image hosting service (photobucket, imageshack)*

It brings the only happiness in my pathetic life  ​


----------



## Slips (Dec 12, 2006)

Slips said:


> Could some one knock me up a avvy and sig set with this stock please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Posted that on the 27th of November so I think it may of been missed 

SO I'm doing the dreaded repost sorry


----------



## Fai (Dec 12, 2006)

SMercury said:


> *Who doesn't love Korea?*:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



OMG,you are so awesome!!I LOVE it 
Thanx so much!!!~ *repsssss*


----------



## Constantine (Dec 12, 2006)

*Reposting....from a week ago*

Sig & Ava Request for Chauron, Izanagi,SMercury, or Shirozaki !

Avatar Stock:
Avatar Size: 125x125 & 150x150 for later
Avatar Colors: Blue, white, and, or anything else that matches the stock's mood, i guess... 
Avatar Text: L , and on 1 of the corners put ¤T|S¤
Avatar Theme: Overwhelming Darkness, evilness

Sig Stock: or 
Sig Size: Whatever you wan't it to be
Sig Colors: Same as Avatar Colors
Sig Text: The Darkest side of me, and  ¤Taichou|Shirosaki¤ under it
Sig Theme: Same as Avatar Theme

I will rep & cred =D


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 13, 2006)

SMercury said:


> *You're lucky that's an overused render:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thx  cred and Rep.!


----------



## Sakuragi (Dec 13, 2006)

Ava/Sig request:

*Stock:* Mage:
*Size:* Ava = 125x125; Sig= whatever works for you
*Colors:* Whatever works for you
*Text:* "Sakuragi" should be somewhere in there, but you can add "Slam Dunk" too if it works..

Cred and rep will be given.


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Dec 13, 2006)

I have a sig and ava request.

*Signature.*

Stocks: One or 
One Text: Fear of the dark.
Two Text: Don't Panic.
Size: You decide.
Style: You decide.

*Avatar:*

Stocks: Same as sig.
Text: None
Size: 150x150
Style: You decide.

Thanks in advance, I will rep plus cred.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 13, 2006)

Ryuk said:


> Avatar & Signature Request for SMecury
> 
> 
> Avy
> ...



Change in Request....>.>


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 14, 2006)

I need another great sig and avy!!!! Please make it great 

*Avy:*
_Size_ - 150x150
_Stock_ - 
_Info_ - I want Naruto, Sakura, Kakashi and Deidara's faces on there switching from one to the next. Should be pretty easy. Other than that you can make the avy any way you want it. Just do what you think is great

*Sig:*
_Size_ - 385x110
_Stock _- 
or
 - Either works as long as Naruto, Kakashi and Sakura are in it
Info_ - Just a Naruto Shippuden sig with Naruto, Kakashi and Sakura in it. _Anything outside of that is all up to you.


----------



## Teru♥ (Dec 14, 2006)

*Avatar/sig request for shirozaki*

*Stock:* *Link Removed*
^use the same image to both avatar/sig set
*Avatar*
Text: Marshie-chan
Size: 125 x 125
Color: Depends on you.
*
Signature*
Text 1:  Merry Christmas!
Text 2 : From Marshie-chan
Size: 500 x 200
Color: The same on avatar

Just notify me when it's done and I'll credit and rep you up! Thank you!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 14, 2006)

This one is a tough one, SMercury

Stock

Details-I want all 3 pics in the sig. KOS-MOS(blue) on the left, Gaara in the middle, and Master Chief on the right. I want to see each of them about up to their stomachs or so. I also want to see a version of them outlined in their respective color. KOS-MOS(blue), Gaara(red) and Master Chief(green) and another version not outlines so i can see which one i like.
Size-as big as needed to fit them in.
Text-"The Three Greatest Heroes Together" in a fancy font but not too fancy i can't understand
Background-colors=something nice
Extra-Usual-extra one with Gaara of the Desert in their

Cred+rep to follow,green this time, i think the last time i did it was null, sorry. Let me know if you need anything else. Thanks a lot.


----------



## SMercury (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm not sure if *Shirozaki*, *Chauronity*, or the other artists are able to fulfill requests. I'm not stopping you from requesting them, I'm just lettin' ya know.

And I am not against any help from anyone​

-------------------------------------------------------




Shiron said:


> Sig and ava request for whoever's willing.


*

LxR love:

Spoiler:  












Copy Nin said:



			I posted this week ago and i just found out inzanagi wont be able to do it as he/she is busy.so could i make it that anyone that is willing please feel free to do it ^^
		
Click to expand...


Will light & lonely do?:

Spoiler:  












CherryBlossomKunoichi said:



			Avatar:
		
Click to expand...


A little hard to work with:

Spoiler:  













NEXT BRAIN TEASER:

Rukia + SunnyxShine + Toony + Slips = ??*


----------



## amas-emasiK (Dec 14, 2006)

A new sig and avatar for me, please. I'm not fussy about who does it.

Stock: 
Size: No idea! Whatever allows the most of the stock to be shown without it being monstrously big. Yeah, I know I'm awkward.
Colour scheme: Dark blues, other colours that fit the stock.
Text: *a-e* in both.

If that's not enough of a specification, let me know and I'll sort it out for you.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 14, 2006)

Captain Pip said:


> Avy request for SMercury or anyone else
> 
> stock:
> size: Any size you want
> ...



Made edits to request


----------



## Spike (Dec 14, 2006)

I would like to have this stock changed into transparent background.


Stock:
X


Thank you!


----------



## SMercury (Dec 14, 2006)

Ryuk said:


> Change in Request....>.>



That stock is too small to work with. Can you find a bigger one?
-----------------------------------------



Rukia said:


> Avatar/Sig Request for Chauronity, shirozaki, SMercury, or Slutzuhiko.



*textless flow:*

*Spoiler*: __ 












SunnyxShine said:


> *sig and avy request for Smercury*



*awww how cute!:*

*Spoiler*: __ 












Toony said:


> Avy & sig request please



*more and more l&r luv:*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SMercury (Dec 14, 2006)

Slips said:


> Could some one knock me up a avvy and sig set with this stock please



*hxh all the way!:*

*Spoiler*: __ 











Next: 
*Sakuragi, Bro Tai Jr. , Kyuubi Naruto*


----------



## Seany (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks alot Mercury! i appreciate your hard work :3


----------



## Caile (Dec 14, 2006)

SMercury said:


> *Just made an avi:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks.  Cred and Rep. If I use. o_o


----------



## SunnyxShine (Dec 14, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *awww how cute!:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 omgawsh thats sho... xDDDDDDDDDDD

thankies sooo much~!!!!!


----------



## Krzr (Dec 14, 2006)

Need a set by *Shirozaki*.


*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 




Text: The Future of Konoha(top right corner please) Krzr(lower left corner)
Colors: Whatever fits the stock best.
Size: As big as you'll go
Other: _If possible,_ don't include the monkey. I'd just like his upper body and some of the staff.

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 













*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 




Text: Krzr
Colors: same
Size: As big as you'll go
Stock: same



EDIT: SORRY, it was late forget to turn off sig.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 14, 2006)

SMercury said:


> That stock is too small to work with. Can you find a bigger one?





Ryuk said:


> Avatar & Signature Request for SMecury
> 
> 
> Avy
> ...


Couldn't find a bigger stock so I changed it....


----------



## az0r (Dec 15, 2006)

SMercury said:


> I'm not sure if *Shirozaki*, *Chauronity*, or the other artists are able to fulfill requests. I'm not stopping you from requesting them, I'm just lettin' ya know.
> 
> And I am not against any help from anyone​
> 
> ...




thank you so much


----------



## Shirozaki (Dec 15, 2006)

Uh, alright.

My PC's broke. Needs a new modem. 
Might not make requests as of now. 
Sorry. 


-----

on the other hand, *ava* request for *izanagi* or *chau* 
*stock:* 
(the guy wearing blue and the guy wearing red. each one a different ava)
*size:* 125 x 125 or an irregular size, somethin new
*text:* for the blue guy, _*cries*_ and _STFU._ or _GTFO._ for the red guy xDD
*style:* whatever fits

kindly PM when its done  and, it's a repost from page 191. just edited somethin.


----------



## Roll (Dec 15, 2006)

SMercury said:


> I'm not sure if *Shirozaki*, *Chauronity*, or the other artists are able to fulfill requests. I'm not stopping you from requesting them, I'm just lettin' ya know.
> 
> And I am not against any help from anyone​
> 
> ...



OMG THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## Slips (Dec 15, 2006)

SMercury said:


> *hxh all the way!:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That came out a lot better than I was expecting it to be.

A fine job SM

cred and reps and the usual thanks are all yours


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 15, 2006)

Request for *SMercury*, *Shirozaki or Chauronity*, who ever can get the job done best ^^

*Stock:* 




You can use the top one for the avatar or ditch it and use the one for the sig for the ava aswell, depends on what you think looks best.

*Avatar*

Text: Nihonjin (or nothing)
Size: 150 x 150
Color: As long as it fits the sig
Style: Same as sig

*Signature*

Text: 嵐の前の静けさ  
Text: Nihonjin  
Size: Some where between 400 x 120 & 430 x 150 
Color: What ever fits
Style: Calm & peaceful (sort of like the signature pic, not the colors and everything but the calm & peacefulness XD)

Ofcourse Rep+Cred is a given.
Thanks


----------



## Teru♥ (Dec 15, 2006)

Okay, I'll just transfer it to *Smercury*

Stock: 
Alternate
^use the same image to both avatar/sig set
*Avatar*
Text: Marshie-chan
Size: 125 x 125
Color: Depends on you.
*
Signature*
Text 1: Merry Christmas!
Text 2 : From Marshie-chan
Size: 500 x 200
Color: The same on avatar

Just notify me when it's done and I'll credit and rep you up! Thank you!


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 16, 2006)

Request for Smercury

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/959/1162280080823qu1.jpg



same image to both avatar/sig set

Avatar
Text: Yzak
Size: 125 x 125
Color: up to you.

Signature
Text: Still the best at what I do
Size:up to you.
Color: The same on avatar

Style for both: The same style as my current one


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Dec 16, 2006)

Avvy + Sig request for anyone who's willing. 


Stock (for sig + avvy): 

*Avvy --*

Text: Hachi
Size: 125x125 & 150x150
Color: Whatever matches best

*Sig --*

Text: Bewitching (followed by a heart, if possible.)
Size: Whatevers best
Color: Same as avatar

Thanks in advance ~


----------



## Taki (Dec 16, 2006)

For *Shirozaki* or *SMercury*

Avi

Size: 125x125
Theme: icon-ish
Text: Ready for war

Banner
Choices:  x x x
Size: 380x110
Theme: W/e go with pic
Text: [Ready to fight] and under it smaller [Right here, right now]

+ rep and creds


----------



## NastyNas (Dec 16, 2006)

Sig Stock:
secret mission
Link removed
x

Sig Size: Whatever you wan't it to be
Sig Colors:TimberWolve Colors(Black,Green,Blue)
Sig Text:"People feel sorry for me? I don't go out and scout players. I don't do any of the front office stuff. This thing's bigger than Kevin Garnett."
-- Kevin Garnett
Sig Theme:TimberWolves


----------



## AngelWingPrime (Dec 16, 2006)

um, hi again. could someone make an avatar and signature for me out of this image



for the avatar it would be cool if it was 123 x 123 and you can choose what effects would be best for it, and maybe it could say AngelWingPrime in the bottom left hand corner. could you make it on Optimus Prime's head please?

for the signature it would be cool if was normal size like 400 x 150 and you could choose the effects. thank you ^-^!


----------



## Byakko_whitetiger (Dec 17, 2006)

Signature
Stock:
Text: Future Flame King,Mikura Kazuma
Size:decent sig size
Color: whatever color tickles your fancy

Thanks for anyone who does this for me.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 17, 2006)

Captain Pip said:


> Made edits to request



Cancelled request!


----------



## Partial_Multisize_Chouji (Dec 18, 2006)

signature

stock:
Text:Arambulas For Ever
Size:As big as possible
Color:Blue letters plz
Font:arial black



Thanks a bunch for doing this for me i know its not anime but this means alot to me thnx alot!


----------



## SMercury (Dec 18, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> This one is a tough one, SMercurY



That is *incredibly* too much/many direction/details. I can take a few limitations here and there but not like that. Please trim it down. 

--------------------------------------------------


Sakuragi said:


> Ava/Sig request:



*Get ya Head in the game*!:

*Spoiler*: __ 













Bro Tai Jr. said:


> I have a sig and ava request.



*Halloween Sora!*!:

*Spoiler*: __ 













Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I need another great sig and avy!!!! Please make it great



*Got sig; avi will take awhile*:

*Spoiler*: __ 











*UP NEXT:*
*Yukimura Sanada
Ryuk
HaloGuardian117
amas-emasiK
Marshie-chan*


----------



## RandomAnbuNinja (Dec 18, 2006)

"Cancelled"

-Got someone else to do it.


----------



## mr_yenz (Dec 18, 2006)

Request for chauronity please~ ^_^
If s/he's not around I'd be happy if someone else takes the request.

*Stock/s -* link and link (you get to choose, since I like both images xD)
*Text -* 
1) Lavender Raine (keep this one hidden, and only findable if someone tries ^_^)
2) Loli-chan (my next username)
3) Namie Amuro, Queen of Hip Pop (the subject of he theme .n_n.)
*Size - * 500x325
*Other - * matching avatar, and the image to be in .png format please

Sankyuu~ <3


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 18, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> This one is a tough one, SMercury
> 
> Stock
> 
> ...


 
I think that is the best i can do.


----------



## Saosin (Dec 18, 2006)

*Avatar request for anyone who can do it*.

*Size* : 150 x 150
*Stock* : x or x
*Text* : idioteque.
*Colors* : Dark ones


----------



## Chopper (Dec 19, 2006)

*Signature + Avatar Request:*
*Stock:* 1 2
*Text:*.PhoeniX & Bleach(or Kurosaki Ichigo)
*Size:* Any
*Others:* Please make it pretty. 

A request for anyone.


----------



## SMercury (Dec 19, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I need another great sig and avy!!!! Please make it great



*Giffy Avi:*

*Spoiler*: __ 











Marshie-chan said:


> *Avatar/sig request for shirozaki*



*I love this stOck:*

*Spoiler*: __ 












*I think someone did call you:*

*Spoiler*: __ 













Yukimura Sanada said:


> Sig Stock:



*G-A-R-R-E-T-T*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SMercury (Dec 19, 2006)

Ao Kiji said:


> Can I request two different stocks to be changed to transparent background in the same request? If so, then here's my request for anyone.
> 
> If this isn't allowed, tell me an I'll only request one image.



Yea, only one image at a time (since your asking for the same thing on both pics). 

-----------------------------------------------------


Ryuk said:


> Change in Request....>.>



*What I could do:*

*Spoiler*: __ 












*UP NEXT:*

HaloGuardian117
Nihonjin
Yzak
Voldy<3


----------



## Kameil (Dec 19, 2006)

SMercury said:


> Yea, only one image at a time (since your asking for the same thing on both pics).
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Many thanks Mercury.......  *Reps*


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 19, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *Giffy Avi*


Wow, thank you so much for this new sig and avy. I'm DEFINATELY going to use this as much as I can. 

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NastyNas (Dec 19, 2006)

SMercury said:


> *Giffy Avi:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



i like it but its Garnett not garrett i guess someone mess up  
so can you change it too garnett


----------



## Partial_Multisize_Chouji (Dec 19, 2006)

any help here?


----------



## KazumaSakuraUchiha (Dec 19, 2006)

Signature and avatar request for SMercury

Avatar:
Stock: 
Size: up to you, how ever makes it fit well ^^
Color: Up to you
Text: Kings Of Konoha
Notes: do what ever you want ^^ if not all 4 pictures (of the overall picture) will fit (hopfully they will) pls select the bot right naruto one, and top right 4th one 

Signature:
Stock: same as avatar
Size: Up to you.
Color: up to you
Text: Same as avatar
Text 2: Ownage At Its best
Note: pls try and get all 4 pictures in there not just select one or two, and the rest is up to you, the text does not have to be that bold or noticable as long as its just readable
rep and cred ^^
thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## SMercury (Dec 19, 2006)

Yukimura Sanada said:


> i like it but its Garnett not garrett i guess someone mess up
> so can you change it too garnett



PM'ed



Partial_Multisize_Chouji said:


> any help here?



Please wait. As of now, I'm the only active artist here so I must go through the long list of requests in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 20, 2006)

Nihonjin said:


> Request for *SMercury*
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



Unless someones working on this already I'd like to change this request abit. 
I'd like *SMercury* to do it seeing as you're the active one and I changed the request abit in the quote.
Also, whether you accept or decline my request could you Pm me...otherwise I dunno if you're working on it, missed it or just don't feel like doing it >_< ^_^


----------



## spinstate (Dec 20, 2006)

*Signature* request for anyone

Stock: 

Text: Section 9

Size: something large^^ not too big though

Colour, style etc.. I leave upto you, the artist


----------



## Constantine (Dec 20, 2006)

Sig & Ava Request for Chauron, Izanagi,SMercury, or Shirozaki !

Avatar Stock:
Avatar Size: 125x125 & 150x150 for later
Avatar Colors: Blue, white, and, or anything else that matches the stock's mood, i guess... 
Avatar Text: L , and on 1 of the corners put ¤T|S¤
Avatar Theme: Overwhelming Darkness, evilness

Sig Stock: or 
Sig Size: Whatever you wan't it to be
Sig Colors: Same as Avatar Colors
Sig Text: The Darkest side of me, and  ¤Taichou|Shirosaki¤ under it
Sig Theme: Same as Avatar Theme

I will rep & cred =D


----------



## Teru♥ (Dec 21, 2006)

> *I love this stOck:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



OMG it's so awesome! 
Thank you so much! 
I'll rep you up!
*
MERRY CHRISTMAS!*


----------



## Sakuragi (Dec 21, 2006)

SMercury said:
			
		

> *Get ya Head in the game*!:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks man, it looks great!
Reps for you!


----------



## SMercury (Dec 21, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> This one is a tough one, SMercury



*Did it how I do:*

*Spoiler*: __ 












Nihonjin said:


> Request for *SMercury*, *Shirozaki or Chauronity*, who ever can get the job done best ^^



*Suave y tranquila*

*Spoiler*: __ 












Yzak said:


> Request for Smercury



*You're always the best, aren't u?*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SMercury (Dec 21, 2006)

Voldy<3 said:


> Avvy + Sig request for anyone who's willing.



*'Cuz she's the baddest [w]itch*

*Spoiler*: __ 











*NEXT UP:*
¤Taichou|Shirosaki¤
Tahki
AngelWingPrime
Byakko_whitetiger
Partial_Multisize_Chouji




Please ...

*TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURES

APAGAN LAS FIRMAS*​


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Dec 21, 2006)

SMercury said:


> *'Cuz she's the baddest [w]itch*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



 Thank youuuuuuuuuuu~

+rep. I'll start using it after the holidays. :3


----------



## SMercury (Dec 21, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> To be honest, its messy, hate the lines, don't like the way the image around the people are in there, and the style looks old. Sorry if i'm rude but it sucks. Not exactly what i'm hopeing for. Sorry.Maybe you can try a different style or something?



This is my version of merging pics together. As the first post states, you can take it or leave it. 

You can always request it in another thread if this result was not to your liking.



Ryuk said:


> You're a picky little bastard that looks simply gorgeous and you just throw shit at it tis a shame also try reading the first pg Take it or leave it......



I thank you for reiterating the rules for me, but let's try not to insult in the process.

_EDIT: It's quite all right._


*^^Comments like these should be reserved for PM to make room for requests.*​

----------------------------------------

_On another note: *mrespman* will be helping with requests temporarily until Shirozaki and/or the other artists return. Let's be kind  _ ​


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks Smercury, It's great. I will rep you when I can.


----------



## Legion (Dec 21, 2006)

Spinstate, I'll get started on yours.

Edit: Done. I hope you like it.


----------



## changwoo (Dec 21, 2006)

I sent this request originally to shirozaki, but I just noticed his post about his PC broken.

Set request for SMercury or mrespman:

Avatar
Pic: Ken Kutaragi Promises New AV-centric PS3 OR Ken Kutaragi Promises New AV-centric PS3
Size: 100 x 100
Text: (None)
Directions: Some kind of brush/texture effect, but not too strong that it outshines the main picture. You could make it iconish, I guess. Background and border and all others are all up to you. Just make it look nice.

Banner/Signature
Pic: Same pic choice as the avatar
Size: 350~400 x 100~120
Text: Merry Christmas! (Font and size are up to you. Just make it fit in the signature.)
Directions: The same kind of brush/texture effect as in the avatar. Same strength so that it does not outshine the main picture. Background and border and all others are all up to you. Just make it look nice.

EDIT: Forgot to say something. Thanks a whole lot in advance ^___^. Definitely will credit and try to rep.


----------



## changwoo (Dec 21, 2006)

Just noticed SMercury's note.

Edited the request for SMercury OR mrespman.


----------



## Legion (Dec 22, 2006)

Changwoo, I'll start on yours.

Edit: Here. I hope you like it.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saosin (Dec 22, 2006)

Saosin said:


> *Avatar request for SMercury*.
> 
> *Size* : 150 x 150
> *Stock* : x or x
> ...



Repost and changed.
... Slightly-ish.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 22, 2006)

People, please pay attention to who of these people are active and who are not. 

*These people are not available: *


*Suzuhiko* is out from the boards, and isnt coming back before the next year. And she hasnt even been active in this area for quite the long time.
*Yoshitsune* has stopped doing the requests
*Izanagi/Shinigamiangel* is out for the time being, due to studies. 
*Shirosaki/Shirozaki* is out due to studies
*Oceanrain/chauronity* isnt available for requests at the moment (or even in near future) until further notice.

The only active person around are *S_Mercury* and *mrespman*, so please do them a favor and wait. Dont repost, i'll just do a harm for you. Bitching around wont help you either. Promising a +rep aint helping neither. 

*If you are in a great hurry*, use the other shops that are found from this same subsection, or pm a person like "deeo" who does personal sig requests outside the gfx shops. 

Merry Christmas, 
Chauronity.



AngelWingPrime said:


> i requested this for suz, but i do not care who does it. i would like whoever can do to please make me a signature. thanks ^-^



Dont be such a retard. Use the spoiler tags for the pics that stretch the boards.


----------



## Leen (Dec 22, 2006)

I just stop by here and if you guys don't mind, I've done AngelWingPrime's request. Take it or leave it, AngelWingPrime. 

Avy.


Sig.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 22, 2006)

Ofcourse we dont. Thank you, eileenting88.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2006)

Sig/avatar request for anyone.

Size: 125 X 125 and 400 X 120
Theme:  Whatever you think would look cool.  I want the focus to be on the face.
Text: (only on the sig.)  ab irata (and) Rukia (somewhere in the corner).

Thanks.  I will rep and credit like always.


----------



## AngelWingPrime (Dec 22, 2006)

eileenting88 said:


> I just stop by here and if you guys don't mind, I've done AngelWingPrime's request. Take it or leave it, AngelWingPrime.
> 
> Avy.
> 
> ...



COOOL ! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## chauronity (Dec 22, 2006)

@taichou shirosaki





Credit. I dont need your reputation points. 
And this is my last requests until further notice.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 22, 2006)

hello! i have a sig request for anyone who wants to make it for me 

Stock:

Colors: Dark Purple and Black

Text: Xigbar

Sub-Text: The Free Shooter

Size: 400 x 150


----------



## Legion (Dec 22, 2006)

I'll do Rukia's.

Edit: Here. I hope you like them.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Legion (Dec 22, 2006)

I'll start on Gatsuuga's.

Edit: Done. Enjoy.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 22, 2006)

oh wow thanks a bunch


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Dec 22, 2006)

Sig and Ava Request for SMercury or Chauronity

Size: 400 x 115
Text 1: Action Bastard
Text 2: Akatsuki
Stock: 
Color: Mainly Red and Black.

Ava
Same Stock and color as sig.
Size: 125x125
Text: AB

Thanks in advance.

-BtG


----------



## SMercury (Dec 22, 2006)

Tahki said:


> For *Shirozaki* or *SMercury*



*locked and loaded:*

*Spoiler*: __ 












Partial_Multisize_Chouji said:


> signature



*kickin' it:*

*Spoiler*: __ 










¤Taichou|Shirosaki¤ said:


> Sig & Ava Request for Chauron, Izanagi,SMercury, or Shirozaki !



*did the avi:*

*Spoiler*: __ 










Byakko_whitetiger said:


> Signature
> Stock



*ah, the color of the flame:*

*Spoiler*: __ 









*UP NEXT*: _Loli-chan, Saosin, .PhoeniX, KazumaSakuraUchiha_


----------



## Yosha (Dec 22, 2006)

I have an avatar + sig request for *shirozaki* or *Smercury*.



*Spoiler*: __ 



*Avatar*
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x150
*Text:* none
*Color:* If any then something light or it is up to you.
*Note:* I would like something rather simple, such as  

*Signature*
*Stock:* 
*Size:* It is up to you because I do not know how you want the stock to fit.
*Text:*Why do we fall, Naruto? So we can learn to pick ourselves up.
*Color:* Something light or it is up to you

Thanx for taking time to do my request.


----------



## Byakko_whitetiger (Dec 23, 2006)

Thankies it seriously PWNs


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 23, 2006)

Sig/Avy Request for SMercury.  



Sig Size: 430 x 178
Avy size: 150 x 150
Colors: I guess anything that goes with the picture. White required somewhere, please.  
Font: What ever text looks nice/cool/goes. I leave that up to the expert because I'm horrible when it comes to Fonts. xD
Text: It doesn't matter to me where you put the text but can you write "Rie" and "I'm ready" on my avy and "Darkhope" on my siggy? Also on my siggy: "Prepare To Fight" and "Fox McCloud"

Thanks. ♥


----------



## Shunsuii (Dec 23, 2006)

150x150 Avatar Request for anyone:
Stock:
Start from the bottom of his torso then work up to his face in switching in different slides.
Black Outline.


----------



## Aizen (Dec 23, 2006)

Trunks said:


> 150x150 Avatar Request for anyone:
> Stock:
> Start from the bottom of his torso then work up to his face in switching in different slides.
> Black Outline.



dont know what "switching different slides" is though....

here you go: 



if its anything you want changed, just pm me  
(i pmed shirazaki and he said that i could join)


----------



## Shunsuii (Dec 23, 2006)

Ohh sht, man thats awesome! 
never mind what i said.

Edit:
Signature Request:
For TensaiFFS

Here's the stock again:
Same colors as in the avatar.
Text:Trunks
Size: W/e u think goes well
Use this as a guide: 

If u need some more info pm me.


----------



## Tone (Dec 23, 2006)

Sig request for.. anybody.

stock: 
colors: umm.. dark red? black? as long as it goes with the picture.
text: "queen". and then my name somewhere in the corner or something.. not really that important to have it there, so if it doesnt look right, dont bother.
size: something like 350-375x100 is about right

..yeah, I think thats about right.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 23, 2006)

this request for anybody 

Picture:
Color: i want the background to kinda look like this 
Size: signature size
text: nothing

i wil give rep and cred


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 23, 2006)

This is going to be my last one for a while, SMercury.

Use the first panel on the top
Text-"Hidan The Immortal Warrior"
Subtext-"Doomed to Wander Till the End of Time"
Colors-something dark, red and mysterious, something that would fit him, would a cloud-like effect work well for him?
Size-up to you
Extra-Usual


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 23, 2006)

SMercury, Shirozaki, or chauronity.

Size: Whatever
Ava: 125x125
Text: Slicing Moon
Subtext: Own the Chains of Heaven
Color: Watever
Extra: Maybe a moon? I dunno X3
Image: Here


----------



## Aizen (Dec 24, 2006)

Trunks said:


> Ohh sht, man thats awesome!
> never mind what i said.
> 
> Edit:
> ...



im on it 

not sure if i can get it done today though


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 24, 2006)

Okay...i have a request for anyone who wants to...
---------
sig....
Stock:http://groups.msn.com/NarutoMangaRet...hotoID=253 50
Use the first manga panel..
Text: Joe Gear: WaterFall Frankenstein
Size: any
--------------
Avatar....
Stock:http://groups.msn.com/NarutoMangaRet...hotoID=253 50
use the panel with Kakuzu and Hidan...
Text: Joe Gear
size: any


----------



## SMercury (Dec 24, 2006)

Loli-chan said:


> Request for chauronity please~ ^_^
> If s/he's not around I'd be happy if someone else takes the request.



*can't sleep, can't eat, i'm gfxing*:

*Spoiler*: __ 












Saosin said:


> *Avatar request for anyone who can do it*.



*emo-emo-emoke*:

*Spoiler*: __ 










.PhoeniX said:


> *Signature + Avatar Request:*



*ichi-chi-chi-go!*:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2006)

Smercury can u make me my sig please


----------



## Saosin (Dec 24, 2006)

SMercury said:


> *emo-emo-emoke*:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*<3 ilu.*
-creds && reps-


----------



## SMercury (Dec 24, 2006)

CANNONMAN said:


> this request for anybody
> 
> Picture:



That picture is too small to work with. Please find a bigger version or choose another one.

----------------------------------------------


KazumaSakuraUchiha said:


> Signature and avatar request for SMercury



*the blond and the blue-eyed*:

*Spoiler*: __ 













*UP NEXT:* _Bankotsu the Great, Wolverine, Darkhope, Duo K, HaloGuardian117 .... and Shirou-chan._


And a commercial message/reminder:

​


----------



## Chopper (Dec 24, 2006)

SMercury said:


> *ichi-chi-chi-go!*:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



The signature is sweet!! Thanks a TON. I will take it as a Christmas present.


----------



## KazumaSakuraUchiha (Dec 24, 2006)

SMercury said:


> *the blond and the blue-eyed*:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



THANK YOU SO MUCH SMERCURY!!! i love the signature...but with the avatar (still love how it was done either way) i was hoping to have the bottom right one of naruto (one with his fist out) instead of the one the kunai, could you just switch those two pictures pls? sorry to make more work for you i know things are tight around here but if you could i would greatly appreciate it, if not its ok this one looks good as well

red + cred


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2006)

^^here smecury i made a bigger one for you lol a shoop the whoop thread
i edited my request


----------



## mr_yenz (Dec 25, 2006)

SMercury said:


> *can't sleep, can't eat, i'm gfxing*:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


OHEMGEEEE
*squees* I luff it. ^_________________^
Sankyuu~ <3

/reps and credits


----------



## Aizen (Dec 25, 2006)

Trunks said:


> Ohh sht, man thats awesome!
> never mind what i said.
> 
> Edit:
> ...



im done, but i couldnt make this kind of sigg becouse it was a stock,(need something cut out for that) also is suck at that style^^

ahh well, 2 versions.

color:



bw:



hope you like it, reps appreciated


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 25, 2006)

could someone do my sig?!?!?1
of
link to my request


----------



## Aman (Dec 25, 2006)

Requesting a signature only.

Stock: 

HUGE stock, I know. If you'd prefer smaller stuff, here are a few characters cut out from that stock.

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Size: Doesn't matter, whatever fits.
Text: ''Aman, One Piece Fan'' on one version and ''Shanks, One Piece Fan'' on one version, if it's okay for the artist if I use it on another forum.

Thanks in advance, you guys are the best.


----------



## changwoo (Dec 25, 2006)

CANNONMAN said:


> could someone do my sig?!?!?1
> Bleach ED 9 movie version
> link to my request


It's been only a day since your change/re-post. Please be patient...
Just saying...There is nothing inside that spoiler tag.


----------



## Aman (Dec 25, 2006)

changwoo said:


> Just saying...There is nothing inside that spoiler tag.


Did I mention that I hate imagevenue? Edited.


----------



## Misa (Dec 25, 2006)

sig request for Smercury
stock:
Text: Ninja
color: pink, brown and black.  you can use more if you want 
size: 400x150

style:

Avy:
stock: same
text:Ninja
colors:same
size: 125x125


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 25, 2006)

hello i have an avy request juss and AVY.

SMercury could you make this for me?


stock:

text: Demyx 

colors: blue and black

add anything else you want


----------



## SMercury (Dec 25, 2006)

Bankotsu_the_Great said:


> Sig and Ava Request for SMercury or Chauronity



*bastard ....:*

*Spoiler*: __ 












Wolverine said:


> I have an avatar + sig request for *shirozaki* or *Smercury*.



*light and airy:*

*Spoiler*: __ 












Darkhope said:


> Sig/Avy Request for SMercury.



*foxxymccloud:*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SMercury (Dec 25, 2006)

Duo K said:


> Sig request for.. anybody.



*for her majesty:*

*Spoiler*: __ 










HaloGuardian117 said:


> This is going to be my last one for a while, SMercury.



*hidanx2:*

*Spoiler*: __ 












Shirou-chan said:


> SMercury, Shirozaki, or chauronity.



*in the name of the moon:*

*Spoiler*: __ 










*UP NEXT:* keali-lxn, Gatsuuga, CANNONMAN


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 25, 2006)

WOAH AWESOME AVA <3....


ima bit lost as where the sig us tho ?.?


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 26, 2006)

SMercury said:


> *foxxymccloud:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



wygwchvdh

Oh man. That is awesome. THANK YOU SO MUCH! <3333 Will credit and rep!


----------



## Yosha (Dec 26, 2006)

SMercury said:


> *light and airy:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



thank you so much, it looks amazing.


----------



## Tone (Dec 26, 2006)

...awesome.

Thanks a lot, I love it


----------



## SMercury (Dec 26, 2006)

Shirou-chan said:


> WOAH AWESOME AVA <3....
> 
> 
> ima bit lost as where the sig us tho ?.?



Oh you wanted a sig too! I misread your request  I'll send it to you.


----------



## Aman (Dec 26, 2006)

TensaiFFS said:


> on it  im using shanks as the character btw....
> 
> done:
> 
> ...


Thanks, but that's not really what I was looking for, sorry.  Doesn't seem like you have a lot of experience? If anyone else wants to do the request (like SMercury), tell me, otherwise tell me I can't request twice and I'll create a thread about it. >_<


----------



## Aizen (Dec 26, 2006)

Aman said:


> Thanks, but that's not really what I was looking for, sorry.  Doesn't seem like you have a lot of experience? If anyone else wants to do the request (like SMercury), tell me, otherwise tell me I can't request twice and I'll create a thread about it. >_<



kk i see.... if you want something something like mercury's style i cant do that, only make smooth sigs like that (with exeptions ofc)


----------



## Aman (Dec 26, 2006)

Sorry dude, you should train and get better. ^^


----------



## SMercury (Dec 26, 2006)

Aman said:


> Thanks, but that's not really what I was looking for, sorry.  Doesn't seem like you have a lot of experience? If anyone else wants to do the request (like SMercury), tell me, otherwise tell me I can't request twice and I'll create a thread about it. >_<



I'm sorry but Tensai did follow your request criteria and did what he/she thought was best. You cannot request a redo through this shop. You must also wait 1 week before requesting another signature. If you're not satisfied here, there are other shops available or you can request a specific person next time.

And please refrain from criticizing the artists. We spend our time trying to do our best and would appreciate some good lovin'  .

*Let's try to keep our comments on topic (i.e. request, thank you's, req. changes, artist posts) *

Thank you.


----------



## Partial_Multisize_Chouji (Dec 26, 2006)

I LOVE IT THNX A BUNCH!!!!!!




SMercury said:


> *locked and loaded:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## SMercury (Dec 26, 2006)

keali-lxn said:


> sig request for Smercury



*made sig + avi just 'cuz*:

*Spoiler*: __ 












Gatsuuga said:


> hello i have an avy request juss and AVY.
> 
> SMercury could you make this for me?



*demyx: the definyx of seyx*:

*Spoiler*: __ 








*And Joe Gear is next after a long time of waiting.*


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 26, 2006)

zOmG its seyx big time thanks a bunch


----------



## Misa (Dec 27, 2006)

SMercury said:


> *made sig + avi just 'cuz*:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Awesome ^0^ thanks a lot~ *reps and creds*


----------



## Shunsuii (Dec 27, 2006)

My god looking at SMercury`s work brings me to tears, i remeber when he first started doing this, and he did my first death note sig, it wasnt too shabby, but now he makes masterpieces. *He is my god.*


----------



## Aman (Dec 27, 2006)

SMercury said:


> I'm sorry but Tensai did follow your request criteria and did what he/she thought was best. You cannot request a redo through this shop. You must also wait 1 week before requesting another signature. If you're not satisfied here, there are other shops available or you can request a specific person next time.
> 
> And please refrain from criticizing the artists. We spend our time trying to do our best and would appreciate some good lovin'  .
> 
> ...


Alright, I'll see what I can do. 

Or be back in a week.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 27, 2006)

SMercury said:


> *And Joe Gear is next after a long time of waiting.*


 
Cool....so i wasn't disregarded...Thank you!


----------



## changwoo (Dec 28, 2006)

Request for *SMercury*~

Avatar
  Pics: (Select one from the list that you see will fit and look well)
  cialis
  cialis
  cialis
  cialis
  cialis
  cialis
  cialis
  Size: 100x100
  Text: (None)
  Theme: Iconish & Evil-ish?
  Directions: (None)

   Banner/Signature
  Pics: (Select one or two from the list that you see will fit and look nicely together)
  cialis
  cialis
  cialis
  cialis (I kinda prefer you don?t use this one)
  cialis
  cialis
  cialis
  cialis
  cialis
  cialis
  cialis (This one is kinda hard to use)
  cialis (I kinda prefer you don?t use this one)
  cialis
  Size: 350 ~ 400 x 100 ~ 120
  Text: Uchiha Sasuke (Font and size are up to you)
  Theme: Evli-ish?
  Directions: If you are going to use one pic from the list, probably put it on the left or right and have the text somewhere on the opposite side. If you are going to use two pics, I have no directions. Just make it fit nicely and look nice with a cool background and such.

Thanks a whole lot in advance. ^__^.

EDIT: Sorry for forgetting to turn off my sig. Now, it's turned off.


----------



## Taki (Dec 28, 2006)

For SMercury:

Banner:

Size: 380x120
Theme: A newspaper/grunge theme w/ matching colors
Text: "Taki" in a green graffitti font under it, smaller text "Rasengan"

Avi:

Theme: Purple newspaper/grunge
Size: 125x125 and 150x150 (for later)
Text: None


----------



## SMercury (Dec 28, 2006)

Trunks said:


> My god looking at SMercury`s work brings me to tears, i remeber when he first started doing this, and he did my first death note sig, it wasnt too shabby, but now he makes masterpieces. *He is my god.*



Wow ... I didn't know [I was guy / ] my work was so ... uh, inspirational. I'm glad to be your goddess 

---------------------------------------------



Joe Gear said:


> Okay...i have a request for anyone who wants to...



*to the left, to the left*:

*Spoiler*: __ 













CANNONMAN said:


> this request for anybody



*nothing more but a playa*:

*Spoiler*: __ 










*UP NEXT*: _changwoo & Tahki_


----------



## Fai (Dec 28, 2006)

I would like to request a sig + avy from *SMercury* plz.

Sig
Pic here
Size: You pick
Theme: Sexy
Text: PROPERTY OF -SARANGHAE-
Other:Rounded border if it looks good and anything else you wanna add

Ava
Pic: Same as Sig
Size: 125x125
Theme: Sexy
Text: MINE
Other: Anything you wanna add

Thanx in advance!!~ <3


----------



## Aburame_Shino (Dec 29, 2006)

Sig Request please
Stock:
Text:What I Love,I Destroy
Size:Average Sig Size please
Colors:Whatever looks cooler

thankies to whoever does this for me.


----------



## Spike (Dec 29, 2006)

Ao Kiji said:


> I would like to have this stock changed into transparent background.
> 
> 
> Stock:
> ...



I've made major changes to my request.


----------



## Aizen (Dec 29, 2006)

Aburame_Shino said:


> Sig Request please
> Stock:
> Text:What I Love,I Destroy
> Size:Average Sig Size please
> ...




you need 30 posts to request, post 29+ and come back


----------



## Aburame_Shino (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh sorry I will get to work on posting and then come back and request again.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 29, 2006)

Sig for anyone 

Picture: Guildford on this map
Szie: Regular =S
Text: Wd0
Subtext: Sakura... (with periods please )
Color: meh maybe pink!? xD! loool

THanks xD i be sure to rep and cred


----------



## Daisy (Dec 30, 2006)

Avy only request for anyone.


size: regular
text: Daisy
colors:I want it to stay relatively the same, but with a thick border. And maybe one or two special effects....if that doesn't make any sense, just do whatever looks good. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello again 
I would like to request a ava + sig for any one.


*Spoiler*: _ava_ 




size: 125x125
colors:read and brown (but whatever works with the pix)
I want the ava to focus on Jack Sparrow  X
Text: He's Back
Text color: that goes with the main colors




*Spoiler*: _siggie_ 




Colors: the same as the Ava
Text: Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
Text color: the same as the ava
This or this is the colors I'm looking towards
Size:380x150 or as big as you want it




Will Cred and Rep!


----------



## Seany (Dec 30, 2006)

Avy + Sig if you don't mind =p

*Avy stock:*
i would like the avy focused on links head please

*Sig stock:*
i would like a transparent sig pretty please . just keep the picture as it is.
*
Avy size:* 150 x 150
*Sig size:* hmm i'm not sure what size it could be transparent so you can decide ^^
*
Colour:* whatever looks best for avy, and no colours for sig.

*Avy text:* Cartoon

thanks a bunch!
your doing a fine job here btw.


----------



## Shirozaki (Dec 30, 2006)

Blah. I'm back.
I'll do *Toony's* &
*Ao Kiji's*


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2006)

W/B shirozaki.  Request for Shirozaki.

Size: 125 X 125 and 400 X 120
Theme:  Whatever you think would look cool.  I want the focus to be on the face.
Text: (only on the sig.)  Rukia (somewhere in the corner).

Thanks.  I will rep and credit like always.


----------



## Hardjacket (Dec 30, 2006)

Sig Request please
Stock:
Text: The most powerful weapon on earth is the human soul on fire 
Size:Average Sig Size please
Colours: Whatever you cats think look good

PS....I think It's really amzing what you peeps are doing...nice one...Thanks in advance


----------



## Shirozaki (Dec 30, 2006)

*Ao Kiji~* 

*Toony~* 
*Spoiler*: _req._ 





*Spoiler*: _avah._ 





http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/1633/cartoonzl3.png







*rukia* next.


----------



## Seany (Dec 30, 2006)

cool thanks! :3


----------



## Countach (Dec 30, 2006)

I'll take ?‡Urahara‡? for my first one back


----------



## Countach (Dec 30, 2006)

@??Urahara??


----------



## NecroAngel (Dec 31, 2006)

Signature and avatar request for SMercury or Chauronity

Signature
Stock: 
Size: 400x100
Text: Uchiha Sasuke
Other information: I'd like most of it in, to show the Uchiha symbol on his back etc.

Avatar to match.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 31, 2006)

Countach said:


> @??Urahara??



xD thanks! that sure was fast O_o. I be sure to rep and cred ^_^


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 31, 2006)

thx for the avy smercury!


----------



## Countach (Dec 31, 2006)

@Hardjacket
i hope u like it


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 31, 2006)

hi have i a request sig

if its not time for me to request a sig plz tell me

Stock:


Text: Bleach


Colors: Orange Black and you pick the third color


Size:400 x 150


Style: can you make it scrapbook?


----------



## Hardjacket (Dec 31, 2006)

Countash....The dude is a God damn genius.......Hardjacket likey in big way.

What a new Years present, thanks dude.


----------



## Shunsuii (Dec 31, 2006)

Avatar Request for Countach, Oceanrain or SMercury

I just need this bordered and re-sized to 150x150


----------



## Byakko_whitetiger (Dec 31, 2006)

Sig Request
stock:
text:grow,grow,grow
sizeever you prefer
color:umm cool ones

and thanx in advance to anyone who does it.

Edit:seems the pic link was'nt workin but I fixed it.


----------



## Countach (Dec 31, 2006)

@trunks


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 31, 2006)

het countach will you make mine


----------



## Aman (Jan 1, 2007)

One week has passed, I apologize for what happened last time, I'll try to keep it from happening in the future. This request is for SMercury.



			
				Aman said:
			
		

> Requesting a signature only.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


----------



## Countach (Jan 1, 2007)

anyone can make a request weekly

so can you please delete your spam


----------



## Yosha (Jan 1, 2007)

sorry for the utter confusion.

I have a sig and avvy request for Shirozaki, Smercury, tensai, Chauron(if available).

*Request​​*​
*Spoiler*: _Click Me_ 



*Avatar*
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x150
*Text:* None
*Colors:* Your choice
*Notes:* I only want Naruto in the avatar. Also I like it simple.

*Signature*
Stock: 
*Size:* Your choice
*Text:*"Uzumaki Naruto" &  "Nothing can stop my Dream..."
*Colors:* Your choice
*Notes:* I only want Naruto in the Sig, unless you want to add Yamato.



thanx


----------



## SMercury (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry for the wait; comp/internet problems  




shirozaki said:


> Blah. I'm back.





Countach said:


> I'll take °‡Urahara‡° for my first one back



Yes! Yes! Yes! 
---------------------------------------------------


changwoo said:


> Request for *SMercury*~



*evil, crazy, and sexy*

*Spoiler*: __ 












Tahki said:


> For SMercury:



*dirrty boyz*

*Spoiler*: __ 












*UP NEXT*: _-SarangHae- , Daisy, NecroAngel, Mrs. Hatake_


----------



## Spike (Jan 1, 2007)

shirozaki said:


> *Ao Kiji~*
> 
> *Toony~*
> *Spoiler*: _req._
> ...



Sorry for the late response but thank you very much!


----------



## Wingman? (Jan 1, 2007)

Aight,

*Siggy Request for Anybody*

Stock: 

Text: The Official Bleach Fanclub

Colors: Orange and Black

Size: Whatever you think looks best

Notes: Just take the Ichigo from this pic.

Thx yall


----------



## Taki (Jan 1, 2007)

SMercury said:


> *dirrty boyz*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Lol, love both of them. Nice add-in on bottom. Wrestling fan, I presume?


----------



## Countach (Jan 1, 2007)

@Gatsu-Kun


----------



## Shunsuii (Jan 1, 2007)

Countach said:


> @trunks



Thanks alot man they look awesome
rep & cred


----------



## changwoo (Jan 1, 2007)

SMercury said:


> Sorry for the wait; comp/internet problems


I thought it was something like that.



SMercury said:


> *evil, crazy, and sexy*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


​ *Dies from the awesomeness* That looks purely awesome! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Jan 1, 2007)

Countach said:


> @Gatsu-Kun



wow thanks a lot its great


----------



## Tsumi (Jan 2, 2007)

Sig and avi request for anyone please 

*Avatar Size:* 150x150
*Signature Size* 500 x anything
*Avatar Text:* Tsumi
*Signature Text:* "Tsumi" and "Uchiha Itachi" 
*Colours:* preferably darker colours
*Avi and Sig Stock:*


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jan 2, 2007)

Shirozaki or SMercury:

Signature and Ava
Stock: Link removed
Size: Whatever Ava: 125x125
Text: Sode no Shirayuki and Rukia Kuchiki
Other information: Something Snowy


----------



## Tone (Jan 2, 2007)

avatar request for anybody

Size: 125x125
Text: none
Color: Red..preferably to match my sig but if it doesn't look right, whatever is ok.
stock:


----------



## Constantine (Jan 2, 2007)

*Avatar & Signature request*

Avatar & sig request for Countach 

Sig Stock: 
Sig size: 500x300
Sig colors: pick colors that are good with the stock
Sig theme: "beach babes"
Sig text: Nami is back!!!
Sig subtext: Taichou (put under first line of text)

Ava Stock: 
Ava size: 125x125 & 150x150 for later
Ava Colors: red, black, white, and/or colors that match with stock
Ava theme: "King jiraiya"
Ava Text: Taichou

I will rep&cred  , take your time on this one.


----------



## Countach (Jan 2, 2007)

@?Taichou|Shirosaki?

ava tomorrow


----------



## Azurite (Jan 3, 2007)

For Smercury

Requesting a set.
*Avy:*
Size: 125x125,150x150
Image: 
Colors: Just like the Rukia one you made me
Other: Use Orihime in the image.
Text: stargaze

*Signature:*
Size: 400X100
Image: 
Colors/Style: Your Choice
Text: stargaze
​


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 3, 2007)

Avatar Request for SMercury:

Avatar Stock:

Size: 125x125

Colors/style: You can decide that, I'm too picky so whatever you go with, I'll go with.  

Text: none

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 3, 2007)

Jiraiya ♥ said:


> sorry for the utter confusion.
> 
> I have a sig and avvy request for Shirozaki, Smercury, tensai, Chauron(if available).
> 
> ...



I do not want to pressure you guys with too many request, so cancel. Good luck...


----------



## Cava (Jan 4, 2007)

Tsumi:
sig-
avy-

DuoK:
avy-


----------



## Roll (Jan 4, 2007)

Could some one make this picture a better quality if possible please?, also if you could make it a better quality also make the back of the picture trans parent?

Pic:


Rep will be given to whoever can help.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 4, 2007)

Requesting a pimped out avatar & sig from anyone willing: 

Stock: 

Avatar Dimensions: 150x200 or 150x150 (whichever is easier & looks best) 
Signature Dimensions: W/e works 

Avatar Text: No Text, please. 
Signature Text: *Uzumaki Naruto* (and then somewhere, in smaller or larger letters, "*Toad Summoner*") 

Style: Your choice.

Whoever takes it up: Take your time! No rush.


----------



## Cava (Jan 4, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Requesting a pimped out avatar & sig from anyone willing:
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



TenshiOni:
sig-
avy-


and cherry i can help u make your picture transparent but i haven't got a clue how to improve the picture quality so.. yep if you're interested pm me.


----------



## Tone (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks Cava


----------



## Louchan (Jan 4, 2007)

Alright, here I am again.

I would like a new matching avatar/signature by someone who knows what (s)he's doing out of this picture:



The colors are pretty much there already but I would like a little more... effect in it so feel free to play around some, just don't overdo it or anything.

As for the sizes... for the avatar I would like 125x125 and for the signature... well, anything bannerish. Nothing too big or too small.

No text except for my name, Louchan, in some nice curly but mysterious font, something that fits the dark mood of the picture.


----------



## Byakko_whitetiger (Jan 4, 2007)

Byakko_whitetiger said:


> Sig Request
> stock:
> text:grow,grow,grow
> sizeever you prefer
> ...



Dont mean to be a bother but my request was skipped.


----------



## Idealking (Jan 4, 2007)

Request to anyone willing to do it

*Avatar*
*S*ize: 125 x 125
*T*ext: IdealKing
*C*olor/Style: Anything you feel looks good
*O*there: Same stock for Avatar and Signature

*Signature*
*S*ize: 400x125
*T*ext: IdealKing,and if it looks good in the sig Gears of War
*C*olor/Style: Anything you feel looks good

Image

And Thank You​


----------



## Partial_Multisize_Chouji (Jan 4, 2007)

Banner request for any one

Size:Normal
Textroject Arms FC
TextColorp to maker
Imgage:Link removed

everything else is up to maker

thnx in advance for your help


----------



## SMercury (Jan 4, 2007)

Ok, I know I'm really late, but it's gonna be later. Being a music major gives me absolutely no free time during the week; so, I'll have most of requests ready by the weekend. 

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Cava (Jan 5, 2007)

i'll do byakko's, ideal's and partial's.

byakko's: 

IdealKing sig:
avy:

Partial:


----------



## Aman (Jan 5, 2007)

Cava, could you do my request since Smercury is busy?





SMercury said:


> Ok, I know I'm really late, but it's gonna be later. Being a music major gives me absolutely no free time during the week; so, I'll have most of requests ready by the weekend.
> 
> Patience is a virtue.


It's okay.


----------



## Cava (Jan 5, 2007)

sure, i'll do it.

Aman:


----------



## Byakko_whitetiger (Jan 5, 2007)

Ahh thankies so much i love love loves it.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Hiya fellas*

Got a sig request for SMercury


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 








Detail-I would like you to use both pics in the sig. See if you can include Zazuba's dragons in there. I want the guy in the middle, the one with spiky hair with little balls in the end and the long ass sword, of the bleach stock.  If you use the second picture, be sure not to include the girl as i don't want her in the sig.
Size-Up to you
Text-"The Demon of the Mist meets the Demon of the Death Gods"
Colors-blue-like colors and dark colors
Style-Something like this
​Extra-Usual​ 
@SMercury-did I rep you for the last one you did for me? I don't remember.​


----------



## Aman (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks, repped and credited.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 5, 2007)

sig request for *cava*

stock: 
style: transparency, but with a little flare. like the sig im using now.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 5, 2007)

request for cava

Avatar & sig.
two avatar types, one 150x150, and 250x150 (the bottom longer.)

Style: like fabric style. reds and oranges and yellows. like a contnuing pattern with some c4d's.

Text: only for the sig, "Carribean Vacation"

would like done as soon as possible.


----------



## Kaminari (Jan 5, 2007)

*Avy & sig request for anyone willing:*

*Avy*
Size: 125*125
Colors: White, light blue, purple, somewhere along those lines
Text: No text

*Sig
*Size: You decide
Theme: Same as avy
Text: [FONT=Verdana, Tahoma, Georgia, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Tahoma, Georgia, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kaminari Kemono[/FONT][/FONT]

Rep and cred as usual, and thanks in advance.


----------



## Cava (Jan 6, 2007)

violenthappy and blacklite, done.

*Spoiler*: __ 



ViolentHappy:
BlackLite:


----------



## Louchan (Jan 6, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Alright, here I am again.
> 
> I would like a new matching avatar/signature by someone who knows what (s)he's doing out of this picture:
> 
> ...



Bumping my request.


----------



## Blinus (Jan 6, 2007)

My L-Buto request above is for Cava, btw. Forgot to mention that little detail. Although, if anyone else feels like doing it, I'm not complaining.

If you wanted to put "L-Buto" somewhere on the pic, that'd be cool, but it's not totally necessary.

Thanx.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 6, 2007)

Cava said:


> violenthappy and blacklite, done.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



OMFGWTF!!!!!11 


loves it


----------



## SunnyxShine (Jan 6, 2007)

*sig and avy request for SMercury or Cava*

img : 

theme: happy/cute

color: ...anything that fits  buh bright and happy ones xD

text: (avy) no text buh if you can, can you please put a heart in da corner like the one i have right now  (sig) heart in da corner too with chu~ right next to it and L.O.V.E 

size: anything


----------



## SMercury (Jan 6, 2007)

-SarangHae- said:


> I would like to request a sig + avy from *SMercury* plz.



*you greedy greedy*:

*Spoiler*: __ 












Daisy said:


> Avy only request for anyone.



*hana ga*:

*Spoiler*: __ 










NecroAngel said:


> Signature and avatar request for SMercury or Chauronity



*the saucyness of sexsuke*:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SMercury (Jan 6, 2007)

Mrs. Hatake said:


> I would like to request a ava + sig for any one.



*they're coming ...*:

*Spoiler*: __ 












*UP NEXT: Shirou-chan, stargaze, Zukuru, Lou-chan*


----------



## O-Ren (Jan 6, 2007)

Text: O-Ren & The Crazy 88's

Colors: Red/Black

Size: Whatever you think looks best

Stock Pic: O-Ren and Gogo. Pic pictures that will make it easier to work with.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Jan 6, 2007)

SMercury said:


> *they're coming ...*:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Omg they are amazing *creds and reps(as soon as i spread more)*


----------



## Daisy (Jan 6, 2007)

SMercury said:


> *hana ga*:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you, thank you, thank you! I love it! :3 I'll be sure to give credit and rep.


----------



## Akira (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey can i have the font str1ker written on my current sig+avy
Sig:


Avy:


Im not too bothered about the font just nothing too girly lol.
Many thanks in advance you guys!


----------



## Fai (Jan 7, 2007)

SMercury said:


> *you greedy greedy*:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Ahhhhh!!its so beautiful!!~
I love the colors alot!
Thanx so much,you are wonderful <3
*hugs*


----------



## Chopper (Jan 7, 2007)

Sig and Ava request for *Cava*.  (SMercury did too many of mine. )

Stock for both Sig & Avvy -  OR  
Text - .PhoeniX & Shaman King (or シャーマンキング)
Size - Whichever for signature, but 130 x 130 for avatar please. 


Thank you in advance!


----------



## SpitFire! (Jan 7, 2007)

sig request for SMercury



Colour:Blue
Size: 375 x 125
Text: Megiddo and "Wing Road"

could u do it in the same style as this




thanks in advance


----------



## Cava (Jan 8, 2007)

.PhoeniX said:


> Sig and Ava request for *Cava*.  (SMercury did too many of mine. )
> 
> Stock for both Sig & Avvy -  OR
> Text - .PhoeniX & Shaman King (or シャーマンキング)
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



sig-
avy-


----------



## Partial_Multisize_Chouji (Jan 8, 2007)

thnx alot Cava for doing my request!


----------



## Chopper (Jan 8, 2007)

Cava said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much! I love it!!   Rep + credit


----------



## Kameil (Jan 8, 2007)

Avy & sig request for Cava
Stock: 

Avy
Size: 150x150
Colors: whatever fits....
Text: Tied Bonds

Sig: Same as avy
Size: 420x120
Text: Tied Bonds


----------



## Cava (Jan 9, 2007)

Shyr:

*Spoiler*: __ 



sig:
avy:


----------



## Louchan (Jan 9, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Alright, here I am again.
> 
> I would like a new matching avatar/signature by someone who knows what (s)he's doing out of this picture:
> 
> ...



Bumped. Again.


----------



## Notaku (Jan 9, 2007)

Sig + ava please
stock:click here
Text: Asa Shigure
Size: sig 400x135 ava 100x100
color: what ever fits best with the stock


----------



## INSANITY (Jan 9, 2007)

May I get a sig please? 


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 








*Text:* Silver_Dragon
*Size:* 400x135
*Color:* Cool Colors [blue, purple, etc.]

Much appreciated~
SD


----------



## Kameil (Jan 9, 2007)

Cava said:


> Shyr:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



O_______________O Goddamn thats truly amazing thank you.... *reps**


----------



## pearl_master (Jan 10, 2007)

Notaku said:


> Sig + ava please
> stock:click here
> Text: Asa Shigure
> Size: sig 400x135 ava 100x100
> color: what ever fits best with the stock



here you go hope you like them. ive done two differant colors for you. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Notaku (Jan 10, 2007)

Thnx!  reps


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2007)

Sig and Avatar request for Cava.

Size: 125 X 125 and 400 X 120
Theme/Color:  Whatever you think will look best.  I don't care as long as the focus is on Hiyori.
Text:  I don't really need any text, but if you think something will go well with your theme...I would be happy with that.

Thanks in advance.  I will definitely credit and rep.


----------



## Taki (Jan 10, 2007)

For Shirozaki or SMercury

Avi: Pic 1
Size: 125x125
Theme: x (the texture
Text: "Taki" on his face. Not cursive
Boarder: 1 px black

Banner: Pic 2
Size: 380x120
Theme: Keep theme within stock
Text: "Taki" and "Avenge The Memories" under it
Boarder: 1 px black


----------



## SMercury (Jan 10, 2007)

Shirou-chan said:


> Shirozaki or *SMercury*



*You wonder how to fight w/ribbons*:

*Spoiler*: __ 












stargaze said:


> For Smercury



*You must love more than her boobs*:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SMercury (Jan 10, 2007)

Zukuru said:


> Avatar Request for SMercury



*like a corny burning flame*

*Spoiler*: __ 










Louchan said:


> Alright, here I am again.



*that's an odd contact*

*Spoiler*: __ 











*LA PROXIMA GRUPA*: Gaara, SunnyxShine, Megiddo, Kaminari


----------



## Cava (Jan 11, 2007)

Rukia-

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sig-
avy-


----------



## pearl_master (Jan 11, 2007)

Silver_Dragon said:


> May I get a sig please?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> ...



hope you like it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 11, 2007)

SMercury said:


> *like a corny burning flame*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome, thanks for the avatar SMercury *reps*


----------



## Mew♥ (Jan 11, 2007)

Please make me a sig?

*stock:*

*text:* Legend of Zelda: Hero of Time movie
    Link and Zelda love (in italic)            


*size:* 400x135

*border:* dark green


thankies so much in advance


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jan 11, 2007)

AWESOME DDDDDDD *reps*


----------



## INSANITY (Jan 11, 2007)

pearl_master said:


> hope you like it.



Me no like. Me love.  Thank you~

Credit + rep.


----------



## Constantine (Jan 12, 2007)

*Avatar and FC Banner request for Cava*

Request for Cava

Avatar
Stock:
Size: 125x125 and 150x150 for later
Colors:Red and Black, and/or other colors that look good with the stock
Text:Yagami-Taichou

banner 
stock:
Colors:Red and Black or Whatever you like
text: the Yagami Raito FC
size:200x90


----------



## Sands (Jan 12, 2007)

request for ava and sig



colour: icy blue preferably 
text: Sands
size: sig:400x135
       ava: 125x125

i know you people are busy so when you have time do this one
thanx in advance


----------



## Cava (Jan 13, 2007)

Taichou:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Demyx-Kun (Jan 13, 2007)

hi um yea i hope i can request if its ok 

i have juss a sig request xDD

anyone who wants to can make it

stock:

color: Red Black and brown

text: Devil May Cry 3

size: 400 x 150


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 13, 2007)

I have a request for SMercury....


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sig....
Stock: here
Size: any
Text: The True Master of Puppets

Ava...
Stock: here
Size: any
Text: Joe Gear


----------



## Shizor (Jan 13, 2007)

*Avy & Sig request for SMercury/Cava (whoever sees it first)*

Stock for both: Link removed (just Ichigo in the right panel)

*
Sig*

Size: 380x110
Colour: orange and black
style: whatever you think looks good. I trust your opinion 
Text: "Shizor" and "Vaizard's beginning"

*
Avatar*

Size: 125x125
Color: Same as sig
Style: something that matches the sig
Text: a sexy looking "S"

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chopper (Jan 13, 2007)

Signature & Avatar Request for SMercury. (Sorry to trouble you all the time. )
Stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Text: .PhoeniX, シャーマンキング (or Shaman King if you want)
Size: Signature size can be what ever you like, but I want the avatar to be 130 x 130 please

Thank you very much and sorry to trouble you all the time.


----------



## Shunsuii (Jan 14, 2007)

Quick One, for anyone
All you have to do is cut off around the car, make sure it doesn't show the background
no special effects, no size changes or anything please, just keep the stock and make sure only the car is shown, outline the car in matching black, no other colors please



rep&cred
PM me for questions


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 14, 2007)

Sig And Avy Request for Cava.

*Signature.*

Size: 350x125

Text: If We Wont Follow The Rules, Who Will ? - Byakuya

Stock: 

Colour: Whataver you think is best.

*Avy.*

Size: 100x100

Text: None

Stock: Same as Signature

Colour: same as Signature.


----------



## INSANITY (Jan 14, 2007)

Me again.  Ava and sig request for SMercury.

Sig

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 









*Text 1:* Silver_Dragon
*Text 2:* Trouble always Lends you a Hand
*Size:* 400x135
*Colors:* Any that match

Ava:
*Stock:* Same as sig.
*Text:* Silver_Dragon
*Size:* 100x100
*Colors:* Whatever you put for the sig. 

Much appreciated~
Will Credit and Rep. 

~SD


----------



## Constantine (Jan 14, 2007)

Cava said:


> Taichou:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanx Cava  *reps* and *credz*!


----------



## Byakko_whitetiger (Jan 14, 2007)

Sig:

Stocks:



Text:
Dont Make Me Keep Telling you,It Does'nt Matter

Colors:
Whatever you want to put is fine with me.

Size:
Average Sig size.


----------



## Demyx-Kun (Jan 14, 2007)

hi um im gonna cancel my request ok?


----------



## changwoo (Jan 14, 2007)

Request for *SMercury* or *Cava*~

Avatar
Pic: [Shinsen-Subs]​_Ghost​_Hunt​_-​_09​_[06491FC3].avi
Size: 90 ~ 100 x 90 ~ 100 (Preferably the same width and height whichever size you choose)
Text: (If you can find a nice way to put it in the avatar without ruining it, example: Link removed
1. San
2. Sandaime
3. Kazekage
Of the three, choose the one you think will look best and fit well.)
Theme: Windish, iconish, mysterious
Directions: Maybe, you can use swirls or whatever those things are called near the edges or the borders like: Link removed

Banner
Pic: [Shinsen-Subs]​_Ghost​_Hunt​_-​_09​_[06491FC3].avi
Size: 350 ~ 400 x 100 ~ 120
Text: Sandaime Kazekage
Theme: Windish, mysterious
Directions: If it's possible, can you use a background similar to the background in the original stock? Maybe you can use the exact background of the original stock. And like in the avatar, maybe you can use swirls or whatever those things are called near the edges or the borders like: Link removed.


----------



## Cava (Jan 14, 2007)

Drain:
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 14, 2007)

sig request for *cava*

type: sig
stock: 
style: same as last time, transparency with a little flare


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2007)

Cava said:


> Drain:
> *Spoiler*: __



Thx  love it  btw can i use it on other forums?

PS:*cred and reps*


----------



## Cava (Jan 15, 2007)

♥Drain/Neno♥ said:


> Thx  love it  btw can i use it on other forums?
> 
> PS:*cred and reps*



no, sry.

violent:


----------



## TobiSama (Jan 15, 2007)

request for cava/SMercury

type: ava & sig
stock: Link removed
size ava: 150x150
size sig: 350x150
text: Satetsu
style: I'd like it to remain black and white, but touches of red to make it look like blood dripping on paper would be cool. Sort of like a pastel.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Jan 15, 2007)

sorry guys i think im gonna cancel my request her ok?


----------



## Cava (Jan 16, 2007)

Shizor:
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Seany (Jan 16, 2007)

Avy & Sig please

Stock: 

Avy size: 150 x 150

Sig size: 400 x 150

Colours: Whatever looks best.

Text: Cartoon

Thanks for your time :3


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 16, 2007)

Cava said:


> no, sry.
> 
> violent:



[loves it] <3


----------



## Shizor (Jan 16, 2007)

Cava said:


> Shizor:
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you very much!


----------



## SMercury (Jan 16, 2007)

*After taking so long to do these last ones, I've decided to take a break from the shoppe for a little while. Things are becoming less and less fun for me so I have to cut things down so I can manage to stay alive. I may float around during the weekend but please don't request me specifically (unless you want to wait until the end of time to get your request). So, anyone has me for a request should change it to another person or anybody.*
------------------------------------------



Gaara of the Desert said:


> Got a sig request for SMercury



*I could have something to say*:

*Spoiler*: __ 












Kaminari said:


> *Avy & sig request for anyone willing:*



*if I wasn't completely stressed out*:

*Spoiler*: __ 













Sora ♥ said:


> img :



*by my freakin' major*:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SMercury (Jan 16, 2007)

Megiddo said:


> sig request for SMercury



*I hate college; why couldn't I just work ...*

*Spoiler*: __ 










--------------------
*And don't try to be sly and PM a request b/c I probably won't be checkin this inbox for awhile.*


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 16, 2007)

SMercury said:


> *After taking so long to do these last ones, I've decided to take a break from the shoppe for a little while. Things are becoming less and less fun for me so I have to cut things down so I can manage to stay alive. I may float around during the weekend but please don't request me specifically (unless you want to wait until the end of time to get your request). So, anyone has me for a request should change it to another person or anybody.*
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks a lot!!!!!!!!!!That is exactly what i had in mind.  If i could, i would kiss you to no end.


----------



## Cava (Jan 17, 2007)

changwoo:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SpitFire! (Jan 17, 2007)

SMercury said:


> *I hate college; why couldn't I just work ...*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



thanks alot


----------



## Cava (Jan 17, 2007)

TobiSama:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2007)

Request for Cava
Sig and Avatar

Size: 125 X 125 and 400 X 120
Theme:  Whatever you think would look cool.  I want the focus to be on the face.
Text: (only on the sig.)  Rukia (somewhere in the corner).

Thanks.  I will rep and credit like always.


----------



## Kaminari (Jan 17, 2007)

SMurcury said:
			
		

> *if I wasn't completely stressed out*:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



It looks great. Thanks a lot.​


----------



## INSANITY (Jan 17, 2007)

Silver_Dragon said:


> Me again.  Ava and sig request for SMercury.
> 
> Sig
> 
> ...



If I can, request changed to *Cava*~

Gomen nasai...


----------



## TobiSama (Jan 17, 2007)

Cava said:


> TobiSama:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



OMG!!!!! Its so AWESOME!!! than you soooooooooo much! I wont forget to credit you for sure!


----------



## Chopper (Jan 17, 2007)

.PhoeniX said:


> Signature & Avatar Request for *Cava*.
> Stock:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Changed my request to Cava.  

Sorry to trouble you again, Cava.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 17, 2007)

request for smercury.

Avatar size: 150x150
Signature size: 200x400
Style: Pimpin' like, an urban style.
Text: Jess-kun

many thanks.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 17, 2007)

Sig and avvy request for Cava :3

Picture: 
Text: Wd0
Color: u choose =/
size: regular for both
other: can u make the picture so that possibly every1 can fit and the quality doesnt go bad? 

Thanks! <3


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 17, 2007)

Joe Gear said:


> I have a request for SMercury....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Since SMercury can't...I'd like Cava to do this for me. Please?


----------



## Cava (Jan 17, 2007)

i wil try to finish all the sigs asap but until then patience pls, since most of smercury's load has just been dumped on me -_-|| *stressed out*

rukia:
*Spoiler*: __ 








Silverdragon:
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gunners (Jan 18, 2007)

I would like to make a request.

Um a Jio and Naruto av and sig, having them both in the avatar and sig side by side. The colours I would like for the Naruto side would be probably blue or yellow. For Jio grey/white or purple. I don't know which would mix best so if you feel diffrent colours go better don't mind what I said. Could you also add Kirin somewhere along both av and sig. Thanks.


*Spoiler*: _images_ 









Thanks


----------



## SunnyxShine (Jan 18, 2007)

SMercury said:


> *After taking so long to do these last ones, I've decided to take a break from the shoppe for a little while. Things are becoming less and less fun for me so I have to cut things down so I can manage to stay alive. I may float around during the weekend but please don't request me specifically (unless you want to wait until the end of time to get your request). So, anyone has me for a request should change it to another person or anybody.*
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> *by my freakin' major*:
> ...



 omgawsh this is so cute  thankies so much~!!!


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 18, 2007)

Blacklite said:


> request for *Cava*.
> 
> Avatar size: 150x150
> Signature size: 200x400
> ...


change to Cava.


----------



## INSANITY (Jan 18, 2007)

Cava said:


> i wil try to finish all the sigs asap but until then patience pls, since most of smercury's load has just been dumped on me -_-|| *stressed out*
> 
> 
> Silverdragon:
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you so much! I love it~

*reps* Good luck!


----------



## Cava (Jan 19, 2007)

Phoenix:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Urahara:

*Spoiler*: __ 








JoeGear:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cava (Jan 19, 2007)

Gatsukun:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey guys I would like an ava and sig

Stock:Link removed

Avatar size:125*125
Signature size: 430*130

As for the colors, do what you think will look best.
Thanks


----------



## Chopper (Jan 19, 2007)

Cava said:


> Phoenix:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!!

Rep+Cred


----------



## Bleach (Jan 19, 2007)

Cava said:


> Urahara:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Weeee!! xD ty very much! i gonna rep and cred u ^_^


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Jan 19, 2007)

wow thanks a bunch i love it


----------



## Byakko_whitetiger (Jan 19, 2007)

cava I know you have loads but if you could possibly make this for me i would be very happy.
Sig
Stock:

Textont make me keep telling you,It does'nt matter who I am.
Size:Average Sig size
Colorever you likes the most

Avy
Stock:
Text:Hirako "Heart Symbol" Orihime
Size:Average Avy Size
Color:Whatever you like

Thanks Cava I know your swamped.


----------



## Kurosaki Taichou (Jan 20, 2007)

request for Cava if youre not too busy:

sig and avy

sig: 360X120
text: Cosmic Carnage
colour/style: wat ever you think looks cool
stock:Link removed

avy: 120X120
text: Carnage
everything else: As above plz.
thanx cava rep and cred!!
rep now to get it outta the way


----------



## Cava (Jan 20, 2007)

Blacklite:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 20, 2007)

dang, love them cava.


----------



## Himura (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi, can I have a sig plz? This is a request for Cava.

Stock:Link removed
Text: Beautiful Days
Size: Average sig
Style: Plz get Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura from the picture and make the style like that of the Stock (sunsetty) or whatever you think is best.


----------



## Slips (Jan 20, 2007)

Another Hisoka request. Dam how original 

Sig and avvy please

*Size* 

Around the same as my current sig

*Style*

I love the current stock but as with the majority of my sigs I'm not a fan of the bright sigs so anything you can do to tone down the colour would be great 

*Stock*




Avvy size 150*150

Cheers to whoever may take this rep and cred shall follow as always


----------



## changwoo (Jan 20, 2007)

Cava said:


> changwoo:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Sweetness! Thanks a lot, Cava! <3


----------



## Cava (Jan 21, 2007)

Byakko:

*Spoiler*: __ 








KurosakiTaichou:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Himura:


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 21, 2007)

Cava said:


> Byakko:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Is anyone doing mine?  I posted my request before them


----------



## Cava (Jan 21, 2007)

cause they requested for me to do it specifically 

anyhow i wil probably stop doing sigs for a few days, need some time off to stop it from getting boring =D


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 21, 2007)

ouch, that hurt!


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 21, 2007)

Is anyone doing mine, besides Cava?
I think I'm gonna go crazy....


----------



## Kurosaki Taichou (Jan 21, 2007)

OMG!!!!
CAVA that is the best avy and sig!!
thankyou very much!!
love it!
reps and cred are coming your way!!


----------



## Rock-Lee (Jan 21, 2007)

since SMercury is temporarily gone.... may i request a set from Cava? 

Avatar

Stock:

Size: 125x125

Text: Shad

Border color: White

Sig

Stock: 

Size: Default

Text: "Kisame Swordsman Of The Mist" and put "Shad" (bottom right corner)

Colors: Whatever matches the pic.... 

Border: Whatever matches with colors of Sig

THANX!


----------



## Byakko_whitetiger (Jan 22, 2007)

hey thats awesome i would rep you but apparently i already have...so yeah thankies a bunch Cava you rocks.


----------



## Himura (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow, ty cava, it's awesome.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 23, 2007)

sig  request for cava

type: sig
stock: 
style: same as always, transparency with a little flare


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2007)

Request for Cava
Sig and Avatar

Size: 125 X 125 and 400 X 120
Theme:  Whatever you think would look cool.  I want the focus to be on the face.
Text: (only on the sig.)  Rukia (somewhere in the corner).

Thanks.  I will rep and credit like always.


----------



## Cava (Jan 24, 2007)

Shad:

*Spoiler*: __ 








VH:


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 24, 2007)

Request for Cava
Ava and Sig

Stock:stumbles twice

Ava size:125X125
Sig size:430X130
Colors: Do what you think will look best

Thanks


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 24, 2007)

Cava said:


> VH:



thanks a bunch  


+rep and cred when i can


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 24, 2007)

Cava said:


> VH:



thanks a bunch  


+rep and cred when i can


----------



## Rock-Lee (Jan 24, 2007)

Cava said:


> Shad:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Sandal (Jan 24, 2007)

Website: Link removed

Color Theme: Should match the web site

Text: MUST contain The words "Sleeping Forest" and "#Sleeping Forest @ irc.irchighway.net"

Size: 743x167

Style: Just something to Match the web site.

Render/Stock: Preferably something to do with Air Gear, or Shin Angyo Onshi, but would prefer Air Gear since it's our main project.

Notes: Keep it under M, and no vulgarity or anything. In other words family friendly.



I will take the top 3 and will give out reppage


----------



## Cava (Jan 25, 2007)

Rukia:

*Spoiler*: __ 








lazlow:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 25, 2007)

Cava said:


> lazlow:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Wow, thanks 

btw, is something written on the sig I can't read it

Reps for you


----------



## Cava (Jan 25, 2007)

its just some random letters, a form of detail, don't worry about it.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 25, 2007)

hehe wats up xD sig request for any1 who reads this T_T

Picture: 
Text: Wd0
Size: Default
Other: If you can resize the picture so at least the top half is in sig w/o losing quality that be gr8 

thankx xD i be sure to rep and cred+


----------



## Aman (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow Cava you've been making some great stuff. Requesting a sig and avatar.

Size: On avatar 150x150 on signature whatever fits.
Text: Only ''Aman'' is needed, but if you feel like you thought of a cool slogan, please include that. 
Border: Whatever you think fits. 
Colors: Same as above.



Thanks, and keep up the good work!


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 26, 2007)

Images: 

 siggy 410 x 120 

avy 150x 150

Text: Chatulio


----------



## Slips (Jan 26, 2007)

Cava your seem to be a new face around these parts to me but certainly not in the sig department some very nice stuff coming from you 

Anyway could you take a look at mine a page or so back please 

I'm in no hurry what so ever so take you time if you pick it up cheers


----------



## Patience (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm here to request an avy and sig from Cava.

*Stock:*



Either one, or both.

*avy size:* 125 x 125
*sig size:* 400 x 150

I want the text in the sig to be Shikamaru Uzumaki, and it doesn't matter in the avy.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 27, 2007)

Yo! Ava request for Cava

Stock:
Size:125x125
Text:lazlow

Thanks


----------



## Himura (Jan 27, 2007)

Request for Cava

Image:Link removed
Size: Default
Text: Aizen Sosuke 藍染 惣右介 (try to get the kanji)
Style: What you think is cool
Other: Plz use the pic of Aizen (brown hair, front)


----------



## Fai (Jan 27, 2007)

Hiya! 
Request for *Cava*
*Sig*
Image:

Size: You pick
Text: Fly away with me...
Style: What you think is cool

*Avy*
Size: 125x125
Text: Soaring
Style: What you think is cool

Thanx in advance~ ^_^


----------



## Cava (Jan 28, 2007)

aman:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aman (Jan 28, 2007)

Omg. 

<33333333333333

Reps and credit.

EDIT: Damn gotta spread, I'll rep you soon.


----------



## Spike (Jan 28, 2007)

I have a request for anybody skillful.

I would like to have this skiier turned into transparent background. And if possible include a little bit of the snow.

Picture here.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 28, 2007)

Okay lets try this again...

New Sig please


(just Razor Ramon From this pic)

Colours: Anything That's Hard and Gay
Text: Razor Ramon HG
Size: 450x125 or thereabouts

Thanks!


----------



## Saosin (Jan 28, 2007)

I've got an avatar request for *Cava*.

Size 150 x 150 with a 1 x 1 black border around the avatar. I don't care what colours are used, as long as they aren't too bright or too dark. I don't want any text on it, and I want the main focus to be on the cigarette.

Using this stock please.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jan 28, 2007)

ava and sig request for anyone

stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 




and I just want neji thank u 




ava
size - 125 x 125 / 150 x 150
background - whatever u like
text - none

sig
size - whatever u like
background - same as ava
text - basye

thanks


----------



## INSANITY (Jan 28, 2007)

Sig and Avy request for Cava~

*Sig*

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 








Size: 400x135
Colors: Greenish, blueish
Text: Silver_Dragon
Text2: So fabulous...

*Ava*
Stock: same as sig
Size: 100x100
Colors: Same as sig
Text: SD
Text 2: So fabulous...


Thank you, much love~ 
SD *will credit and rep*


----------



## Ray (Jan 29, 2007)

Sig request for anyone  

*Stock*

*Size* 350*125
*Colours* Green and Blue
*Text* none

This is my first time doing a request and from those finished they look great. Whomever takes my request have fun with it. Love to see what comes from this.  

Thanks


----------



## Sara (Jan 29, 2007)

Cava can you please do mine whenever you can if you can I've been waiting forever.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 29, 2007)

Is Cava only 1 working here now? O_o


----------



## Cava (Jan 30, 2007)

ok i'm gona do sigs again.. sry for the long break xD obito do u mind providing a better stock, cause that previous stock wasn't really clean..

i'll try to finish requests that're directed to me asap. again, sry for the long break :X

Hisoka:

*Spoiler*: __ 








ShikamaruUzumaki:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Lazlow:


----------



## Cava (Jan 30, 2007)

Himura:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 30, 2007)

Cava said:


> Lazlow:



Omg! It looks awesome  
Thanks, I will rep and credit you


----------



## Hamaru (Jan 30, 2007)

would anyone be able to get this as my ava?


(1:37-1:59)


----------



## Slips (Jan 30, 2007)

Outstanding Cava

I'm quite impressed with it a fine sig and avatar 

Thanks alot rep and cred are on the way and are well deserved


----------



## Hamaru (Jan 30, 2007)

Sorry about my last post. I didn't know that an ava could only be 3 seconds. So to whomever takes the Request I just it from 1:39-1:41.


----------



## Sara (Jan 30, 2007)

Cava said:


> ok i'm gona do sigs again.. sry for the long break xD obito do u mind providing a better stock, cause that previous stock wasn't really clean..
> 
> i'll try to finish requests that're directed to me asap. again, sry for the long break :X
> 
> ...


Okay. *looks for new one*


----------



## EJ (Jan 30, 2007)

*http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/7633/sasuke24eh.jpg*

:Hi id like to make a request with this 
*Stock*:Link removed
*Size*: what ever you think looks best
c The backround just dosent fit. If you can find another back round for it I will be thank full and add rep.


----------



## Himura (Jan 30, 2007)

Lol, I didn't even ask for a ava and u made me one . Btw, great job. Rep and cred.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 30, 2007)

I would like an Avatar Request plz.

*Stock:*Fan Fiction Paradise
*Size:* 150x150
*Text:* Lupe
*Background:* Anything suitable, or anything that represents hip-hop, or no background at all.


----------



## Patience (Jan 30, 2007)

Cava said:


> ok i'm gona do sigs again.. sry for the long break xD obito do u mind providing a better stock, cause that previous stock wasn't really clean..
> 
> i'll try to finish requests that're directed to me asap. again, sry for the long break :X
> 
> ...



WOW , thank you so much !


----------



## Cava (Jan 31, 2007)

saosin:


----------



## Saosin (Jan 31, 2007)

Cava said:


> saosin:



Thank you.
I'll credit when used and I'll rep when I can.


----------



## O-Ren (Jan 31, 2007)

O-Ren said:


> Text: O-Ren & The Crazy 88's
> 
> Colors: Red/Black
> 
> ...



I guess you guys don't do them in order?


----------



## Seany (Feb 1, 2007)

Avy & sig please ^^

stock: 

avy size: 150 x 150
sig size: 400 x 150

colours: whatever looks best

text: Cartoon

ty!


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 2, 2007)

Someone made me a slideshow gif, but when I try to save and upload it, it's just a pic.....and the size is smaller.


----------



## Caile (Feb 2, 2007)

Rawr, I haven't been here in a while, So If I do anything wrong. :X Sorry.

Avatar and Signature Requestt~
Stock for both : X
Text on Avatar : Shadow
Text on Signature : Unknown
Size of Avatar :150x150
Size of Signature : 315x175 .. ( I forgot the one I usually request - Choose the best size to work with )
Theme for both : Dark. >

Thanks in Advance~ <3


----------



## Fai (Feb 2, 2007)

X_Eri-Star_X said:


> Hiya!
> Request for Anyone willing to do it.
> *Sig*
> Image: X
> ...



I dont think anyone started on this yet,so i would like to change it ^^

*Sig*
Image: X
X
Size: You pick
Text: Sweet Summer Love
Anything Else: Anything you think would look nice~

*Avy*
Size: 125x125
Text: TeruBou
Anything Else: Anything you think would look nice~


Arigatou,ne? ^^
<33333333


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Feb 4, 2007)

i have a request for anyone who is ready to do sigs and avys

Stock:

Color: Green, Pink, White

Text: Jupiter

Sub-Text: Thunder CRASH

Size: any


----------



## Darkhope (Feb 4, 2007)

Sig/Avy request for Cava. When will SMercury be back?

Avy pic: Link removed
Sig pic: Link removed

*Avy:*
Size: Don't care. Not too big but not too small.
Font: Don't care as long as it fits.
Color: Same as above.
Text: "Rie" , "Remember me"
*
Sig:*
Size: 150x150
Font: Don't care as long as it fits.
Color: Same as above.
Text: "The one true happiness in life,
to love and to be loved" , "Darkhope"

Thanks!


----------



## Demon Lord (Feb 4, 2007)

It seems your the only one here Cava, I can help if you want ^^


----------



## Raven (Feb 4, 2007)

Gatsu-Kun said:


> i have a request for anyone who is ready to do sigs and avys
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


I'll get this one.


----------



## Cava (Feb 5, 2007)

DancingDragon said:


> It seems your the only one here Cava, I can help if you want ^^



if u wanna help u can pm shirozaki.. i personally don't mind   but i'm not the thread starter so...

eristar:
sorry i dont' know how to do gifs... so..only used the picture.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sogeking (Feb 5, 2007)

whoa. well, this won't be done for a while, it seems.
whatever, I can wait.

anyways, I'd like an avy-sig combo.
stock: X
colors: you pick.
sizes: 150x150 and 500x350. 
if you want to put text, that's fine with me. and if I need to provide different stock, just PM me or something. thanks a ton in advance.


----------



## Demon Lord (Feb 5, 2007)

Ryubaka said:


> whoa. well, this won't be done for a while, it seems.
> whatever, I can wait.
> 
> anyways, I'd like an avy-sig combo.
> ...



 Ill do it ^^
But its late here so tomorrow


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Feb 5, 2007)

dancing dragon may u do mine 2morro also its on page 210?


----------



## Sogeking (Feb 5, 2007)

hm.... before you start, I just wanna say one thing. you choose the size of the sig. I'd rather not make it too huge.


----------



## Misa (Feb 5, 2007)

Can i work here? T3T i cant ask shirosaki he hasnt been online since last year 
;_ ;


----------



## Demon Lord (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah, I just sorta butted in, since he hasnt been active


----------



## Misa (Feb 5, 2007)

^ ok then i will start doing some tommorrow ^^


----------



## Envy (Feb 5, 2007)

Hmm.. Requesting a sig. 

Sources : 

Normal sig size or whatever works for you

The haru's to the sides and Haru love in the middle. No cursive

might want to cut out the white border for the second one since it's a bit bigger than the first one so yeah. . My current sig is 400x150 if that's regular size then go by that I suppose ( Cut out the lion part if you want to make it smaller

Don't mind who does it. Thanks in advance =P

P.S If using both doesn't work for you, then use only the first picture and put the text on the other side.


----------



## Raven (Feb 5, 2007)

Gatsu-Kun said:


> i have a request for anyone who is ready to do sigs and avys
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



That's what I came up with. Wasn't much I could do with the bad stock quality. I added a drop shadow effect just for the hell of it. I can remove it if you want.


----------



## Island in the Sun (Feb 5, 2007)

A simple sig, if someone would not mind.

Pic:
Size: any
Colors: sky blue and white
Text: Symbol the Charmer

Thx in advance
~Symbol the Charmer
Holocaust spy


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Feb 5, 2007)

Raven said:


> That's what I came up with. Wasn't much I could do with the bad stock quality. I added a drop shadow effect just for the hell of it. I can remove it if you want.



oh wow its great. i dont know what that is so its fine leave it creds and reps


----------



## Demon Lord (Feb 6, 2007)

basye said:


> dancing dragon may u do mine 2morro also its on page 210?



Im lazy, so itll be a wait xD


Ryubaka


----------



## Junas (Feb 7, 2007)

Here's my request for an avy and a sig...

This is for both the avy and the sig:
Stock:
Colors I want for both avy and sig are Orange, Grey, and a hint of red in the eyes.

Background: your choice!

Avy: 125x125 

Sig: any size

The text I want on the avy and the sig is "Mount Up" and the subtext for the sig should say "Dangerous Genius". Thanks!

Edit: Cancelling this request. This is to help the workload less troublesome...


----------



## MajesticBeast (Feb 7, 2007)

Sig and avy request:For everyone that takes it on

Stock:

Avy: please use the wind god behind Naruto
Size:125-125
Text:None
Colors: Green,Blue,Yellow

Sig:
Same stock as avy
Text:MajesticBeast 
Size: same as my other 2
Color:What looks best


----------



## Freija (Feb 8, 2007)

type: ava+sig
size sig: 400x150
size ava: 150x150
stock: here
text: Uchiha_Itachi_


----------



## EJ (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey I'd like to make a avatar vid request.

Link:

From 8:50-8:56, or untill the MS appeares.
Whoever does this for me I will gladly add rep, and comment who made the avatar in my sig.
Thanks.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Feb 8, 2007)

Avvy & Sig

Stock: 
Avvy Text: Rox
Sig Text: Blended Hearts
Avvy Size: 150x150
Sig size: Whatevers best.


----------



## chubby (Feb 9, 2007)

Hope its not too much work, but I just want a thin border like the one on my current avy and sig on all these pics.


*Spoiler*: _avys_ 














*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 




I was also wondering if there's anyway you can make another version of these with the quote "It is human nature to search for our identity."




another one

last one


----------



## Louchan (Feb 9, 2007)

*Big request.*

Avatar/Signature set request to anyone who knows what s/he is doing and can do it well.

This is the cute little picture I want.


*Colors and style:* The atmosphere of the set should be, obviously, very dark and creepy. In a _"lurking-in-your-nightmares"_ kind of way. Lots of effects are always loved as long as it's not overdone. The colors should be dark... maybe a grayish shade of blue or indigo? Choose whatever looks good, I'm not that picky.

*Text:* My name, "Louchan", should be the most important and visable text. It doesn't necessary have to be in the avatar as long as it's in the signature banner. Use some mysterious like font for it. Oh, and please don't misspell it as "Lou-chan", a lot of people tend to do that. I also want the text _"Fine. I'll play the game with this endless June. For as long as you like."_ somewhere in the signature banner as well. It shouldn't be too visable though, more hidden inside the darkness of the picture itself.

*Sizes:* The avatar must be 125x125 in size. As for the signature, well, anything bannerish. Not page stretchingly big but not as small as the one I currently have.


----------



## Kurosaki Taichou (Feb 9, 2007)

is mine being done??


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2007)

*Sig And Avy Request For Anyone!*

*Signature.*

Text: Drain
Size: 350x115
Colour: what fits best.
Stock: 

*Avy.*

Text: None
Size: 115x115
Colour: As sig.
Stock:


----------



## Spike (Feb 9, 2007)

My request is a few pages back and I'm just letting you know it is canceled. I don't think anybody is working on it, so there shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 9, 2007)

Daaku said:


> Hey I'd like to make a avatar vid request.
> 
> Link:AMV Comedians 6 (Pablo Francisco)
> 
> ...



First, 3 seconds is the max for an avy gif >_< and second...wrong request shop =/


----------



## EJ (Feb 9, 2007)

Im so sorry  wont do it again


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 9, 2007)

Can someone make a sig and avy from the signature I have now?

Text: Shin
Size: 450x350
Color: Your choice

I'll cred and rep


----------



## elektroniks (Feb 9, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Can someone make a sig and avy from the signature I have now?
> 
> Text: Shin
> Size: 450x350
> ...



ima just jump in since nobody's got done real fast....i saw you first so here


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 9, 2007)

^Thnx it looks great. 

Can you just make it a little bigger? As big as in my sig but less wider? If you can't, it's no prob


----------



## elektroniks (Feb 9, 2007)

and i dont want to take up too much space but here's another look to it.


----------



## elektroniks (Feb 9, 2007)

forgot you requested a av so here

this is my first av ever!!!!!


----------



## Drama (Feb 9, 2007)

Sig and Avy Request.

SIG.
main stock pic:


backround stock pic:

size:
smaller than what i have now.
text: "i will always protect you"

colour and theme: Basicly i want the pic of IchigoXInoue to stand out and have a warm feeling.And the backround with the Vizard/Ichigo to be very dark as if its creeping in and still make the whole sig flow.


AVY.
Matching with Sig.
stock: 


text: IceD-OuT

size: same as current one.


*FOR WHO EVER IS DOING THIS THANKS A BUNCH.* i have had this Naru-Yodi signiture for a while and now i think its time for a change.


----------



## Akira (Feb 10, 2007)

Sig+Avy request for anyone who can be asked.
source
Thanks loads you guys!


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Feb 10, 2007)

♥Drain/Neno♥ said:


> *Sig And Avy Request For Anyone!*
> 
> *Signature.*
> 
> ...



i was bored.

Here you go.


----------



## Demyx-Kun (Feb 10, 2007)

request for anyone who can

pic: i want this one  used but if its bad use this one 

text: Demyx

colors: Blue and black

size: any


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 10, 2007)

Yuurei said:


> i was bored.
> 
> Here you go.



Thx i love it


----------



## Misa (Feb 10, 2007)

Louchan said:


> *Big request.*
> 
> Avatar/Signature set request to anyone who knows what s/he is doing and can do it well.
> hope you like it ^^


Sig

Avy


I coudnt fit that text on the sig :/


----------



## Birkin (Feb 10, 2007)

Those pictures are disturbing :/


----------



## Misa (Feb 10, 2007)

^ lol that was the only picture i liked to work with from all those requests. xp


----------



## ANBUSoldier (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice pics u got there


----------



## Louchan (Feb 10, 2007)

Misa said:


> Sig
> 
> Avy
> 
> ...



Thank you, but it's not really what I was hoping for.
If I wanted to just add some lighting effect and a simple fonted name to the picture then I would have done it myself.
But I will still, of course, give you reputation for it. <3


----------



## .Tiny (Feb 10, 2007)

Axel-Chan said:


> request for anyone who can
> 
> pic: i want this one  used but if its bad use this one
> 
> ...



Ill do this.


----------



## .Tiny (Feb 10, 2007)

*Axel-Chan*


----------



## Demyx-Kun (Feb 10, 2007)

WOW thanks a lot ^_^ rep for j00


----------



## .Tiny (Feb 10, 2007)

your welcome ^^



Haruhi said:


> Avvy & Sig
> 
> Stock:
> Avvy Text: Rox
> ...



working on it.


----------



## Sara (Feb 10, 2007)

Looks like mine's never gona be made. *gives up*


----------



## .Tiny (Feb 11, 2007)

*Haruhi*





Edit:  Im sorry i got the text mixed up.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 11, 2007)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Okay lets try this again...
> 
> New Sig please
> 
> ...



Nobody's done mine yet? I'd like to add an avy to this request, Same stock but just his head, use the same style as the sig. 

Thanks again...


----------



## polesp (Feb 11, 2007)

ehm could i have a signature and avy done aswell plz:

the stock

ehm i would like it too look cool hehe , the background may be red and black to make the pic look quite dark and i woudl like a effect that makes ichigo seem cool. also the size may be 400x125-150 and i woudl like to have a very nice text going:

"Polesp
The Destiny lies within us..."

Thank you very much !


----------



## Misa (Feb 11, 2007)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Nobody's done mine yet? I'd like to add an avy to this request, Same stock but just his head, use the same style as the sig.
> 
> Thanks again...



I will try~


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Feb 11, 2007)

.Tiny said:


> *Haruhi*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's not exactly what I was looking for, could you possibly re-do it and add Roxas and Sora into it?


----------



## Drama (Feb 11, 2007)

Can somebody please do mine? its at page 213 of this thread. thanks.


----------



## Freija (Feb 11, 2007)

It's only been one page since you made the request chill out Icedsnowman


----------



## Drama (Feb 11, 2007)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:


> It's only been one page since you made the request chill out Icedsnowman



how long does it usually take?


----------



## Misa (Feb 11, 2007)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Okay lets try this again...
> 
> New Sig please
> 
> ...



Lets see if i did this one right~
Siggy


Avy's


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## INSANITY (Feb 11, 2007)

iced-out-snowman said:


> how long does it usually take?



Loooooooooong. 

Mine's on page 209 and I'm STILL waiting. >___>


----------



## .Tiny (Feb 11, 2007)

polesp said:


> ehm could i have a signature and avy done aswell plz:
> 
> the stock
> 
> ...



working on it.


----------



## polesp (Feb 11, 2007)

.Tiny said:


> working on it.



Thank you very much !!! i shall be waiting lol


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 11, 2007)

Misa said:


> Lets see if i did this one right~
> Siggy
> 
> 
> ...



Avy is fine I guess (could be more colourful, but it's ok)

Could you please redo the Sig so that Razor Ramon text is a bit larger and in front of the HG?

If possible, can you make both more coulourful, it's just that the  black and white seem a bit boring...

If you can't it's fine, I'll leave you +rep for your troubles


----------



## .Tiny (Feb 11, 2007)

*polesp*


----------



## Island in the Sun (Feb 11, 2007)

Island in the Sun said:


> A simple sig, if someone would not mind.
> 
> Pic:
> Size: any
> ...




um...is mine being done at all?

~Symbol the Charmer
Holocaust Spy


----------



## Envy (Feb 12, 2007)

Been a few days and people that have requested stuff after me have gotten their sigs/avys so.. page 212 if you guys don't mind. Thanks.


----------



## Louchan (Feb 12, 2007)

Louchan said:


> *Big request.*
> 
> Avatar/Signature set request to anyone who knows what s/he is doing and can do it well.
> 
> ...



Bumping this.


----------



## polesp (Feb 12, 2007)

.Tiny said:


> *polesp*



omg god!!!!! this is so cool!!!! this is sick!!! thank you ssooo much!!! i love it! it came better out then i thought!!! absoulutely cool!!! reps+ , but can i also have a avatar aswell plz!


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 12, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Bumping this.



if you look trough the thread before or the one beforethat you will find what youre looking for ..


----------



## Louchan (Feb 12, 2007)

♥Drain/Neno♥ said:


> if you look trough the thread before or the one beforethat you will find what youre looking for ..



One word:
_What?_


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 12, 2007)

Misa said:


> Sig
> 
> Avy
> 
> ...




1 word: there


----------



## Louchan (Feb 12, 2007)

♥Drain/Neno♥ said:


> 1 word: there



I already saw that.
I replied and gave her reputation for making it but it's still far from what I originally requested.
Therefor I'm continuing to bump my request.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Feb 12, 2007)

Sig and request for either Raven or .Tiny ^_^

Sig:
Stock:

Colors: Red and Light Blue

Text: Kilik

Size: any


----------



## Sara (Feb 12, 2007)

We need SMercury back.


----------



## Kurosaki Taichou (Feb 13, 2007)

question, is cava still working here??

if not.....

ill be sad


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Feb 13, 2007)

Request for anyone. <3

Stock: 

Sig size: 472x349
Sig font: Anything 
Sig color: Anything
(as long as it goes<3)
Text: Hyuuga Hinata

Avy size: 125x125
Font and color: Anything as long as it goes
Text: Hyuuga Hinata

Thanks<3


----------



## Ino_Pig (Feb 13, 2007)

//Doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## Birkin (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm just wondering, how long will it usually take before someone actually does your request?


----------



## Louchan (Feb 14, 2007)

Light said:


> I'm just wondering, how long will it usually take before someone actually does your request?



Can take just about forever if you're out of luck.
It's not like people are forced to make this stuff for you.


----------



## Birkin (Feb 14, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Can take just about forever if you're out of luck.
> It's not like people are forced to make this stuff for you.



Well yeah, but I was just asking -_-


----------



## Louchan (Feb 14, 2007)

Light said:


> Well yeah, but I was just asking -_-



And I was just answering.


----------



## Birkin (Feb 14, 2007)

Louchan said:


> And I was just answering.



And you actually want yours to be made twice >.> Not bad at all


----------



## Thrift (Feb 14, 2007)

*Thrift's Request*
Picture:KH2 Final Mix
Color: No color
Size: As it is
text: Thrift. Also, make Thrift in the corner faded into the pic, in size 6.

If you could just take out the top backround where Sora and his peeps are. and leave the backround where Organaization XIII is. Thanks in advance to whoever is making my request!


----------



## chubby (Feb 15, 2007)

Cancelling this request, since you guys are swamped and Wings request thread is a bit more empty.


----------



## Louchan (Feb 15, 2007)

Light said:


> And you actually want yours to be made twice >.> Not bad at all



Fuck you.
You asked something and I was nice enough to answer.
Now you're acting like I've offended you or something.


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey guys...if you're cancelling your request, just delete your post or edit the post deleting the requesting information. Otherwise they can't see that you cancelled your request unless they go thru the entire thread cover-to-cover.


----------



## chubby (Feb 15, 2007)

Itachi Amaterasu said:


> Hey guys...if you're cancelling your request, just delete your post or edit the post deleting the requesting information. Otherwise they can't see that you cancelled your request unless they go thru the entire thread cover-to-cover.


Just deleted the original post. I needed to save it though so I could copy and paste its contents over to the wings request thread.


----------



## Birkin (Feb 15, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Fuck you.
> You asked something and I was nice enough to answer.
> Now you're acting like I've offended you or something.



Chill, chill =) no hard feelings


----------



## Teru♥ (Feb 15, 2007)

Avatar/Sig request please

*Stock:* 
*Avatar*
Size: 125 x 125
Text: Marshie-chan
Colors/Theme: Purple and other light colors.

*Signature:*
Size: 500 x 200
Text: Kunoichi Power
Colors/Theme: Same as avatar.

I'll cred+rep to whoever will do this.


----------



## Louchan (Feb 16, 2007)

Louchan said:


> *Big request.*
> 
> Avatar/Signature set request to anyone who knows what s/he is doing and can do it well.
> 
> ...



Bumping. Again.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 16, 2007)

avy request for *.Tiny*

type: avy
stock: 
size: 150x150
style: surprise me


----------



## .Tiny (Feb 16, 2007)

*ViolentlyHappy*


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Feb 16, 2007)

Gatsu-Kun said:


> Sig and request for either Raven or .Tiny ^_^
> 
> Sig:
> Stock:
> ...



.tiny can you make this?


----------



## Demon Lord (Feb 17, 2007)

Louchan said:


> *Big request.*
> 
> Avatar/Signature set request to anyone who knows what s/he is doing and can do it well.
> 
> ...



Ill take a crack at it.
But I wont tolerate rudeness if you were planning on giving it to me if I didnt make what you want. Because life doesnt work that way.


----------



## Drama (Feb 17, 2007)

iced-out-snowman said:


> Sig and Avy Request.
> 
> SIG.
> main stock pic:
> ...




Bumpin this.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 17, 2007)

??Urahara?? said:


> hehe wats up xD sig request for any1 who reads this T_T
> 
> Picture:
> Text: Wd0
> ...



reposting from page 209 >_>


----------



## Louchan (Feb 18, 2007)

AizensGirl said:


> Ill take a crack at it.
> But I wont tolerate rudeness if you were planning on giving it to me if I didnt make what you want. Because life doesnt work that way.



If someone did the opposite of what you requested then I'm pretty sure not even you would use it even with those pretty words.
Either way, I will give you reputation as well as my thanks no matter how it turns out.


----------



## Notaku (Feb 18, 2007)

Sig. and ava request:

Stockatch
size: sig:385x150 ava:150x150
text: Misa Campo.  Notaku somewhere small less visible than misa campo text
colour:anything that looks good with the stock.not to much pink if your going to use it.

thnx


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 18, 2007)

.Tiny said:


> *ViolentlyHappy*



 thanks a bunch 

loves it 


+rep for you!


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Feb 18, 2007)

just cancel my request


----------



## Demon Lord (Feb 18, 2007)

Louchan

Avvy


Sig


That is one fucked up image


----------



## Louchan (Feb 18, 2007)

AizensGirl said:


> Louchan
> 
> Avvy
> 
> ...



Yes, it's lovely, I know. <3
Thank you.


----------



## INSANITY (Feb 19, 2007)

Silver_Dragon said:


> Sig and Avy request for Cava~
> 
> *Sig*
> 
> ...




Can *.Tiny* or who ever wants to do it, do it?? Kthx! ^_____^


----------



## Teru♥ (Feb 20, 2007)

Marshie-chan said:


> Avatar/Sig request please
> 
> *Stock:*
> *Avatar*
> ...




Bumping this.


----------



## TobiSama (Feb 20, 2007)

Stock: 
Avatar
Size: 100 x 100
Text: Noitora
Colors/Theme: Greenish/Pale coloring


----------



## Shiro (Feb 21, 2007)

Stock:
Sig
Size:350x130
Text:{Gaara, True Kazekage}<Top {GreenTai}<bottom
Color: Black white and Grey like my avi


----------



## Drama (Feb 21, 2007)

cancel my request doesnt seem like anyone works here no more.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Feb 21, 2007)

Sig+Avy
For anyone available ^^

Avy:
Stock: 
Size: 150 x 150
Text: Suisei
Color: Purple or pink. Light colors will do fine.

Sig:
Stock: 
Size: Whatever is best - preferably small
Text: Suiseiseki - The workings of an evil minded doll
Color: Whatever works best

Thankyou very much~! Rep + Credit will be given!


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 23, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Yes, it's lovely, I know. <3
> Thank you.


 
Higurashi ftw xDD


----------



## Bleach (Feb 24, 2007)

Where did all the workers go  their prolyl busy !


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Feb 25, 2007)

ava and sig request

stock 
*Spoiler*: __ 



URL=



ava
size - 125/125 - 150/150
background - anything u like
text - none

sig
size - defult
background - same as ava
text - basye

thank u


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (Mar 2, 2007)

Avy / Siggy Request
Stock: 
Avatar: 
Size: 125 by 125 
Text: ~TFA~

Signature: 400 (width) by 120 (length) 
Size: 
Text: The One & Only TheFlameAlchemist
Subtext: Love for Anime Girls
Backrounds you can do whatever you want for it, just make it look nice and try to fit in the face, it's the face that I care about.


----------



## Joshua-Sensei (Mar 2, 2007)

Okay since the person that was working on this for me was banned I was wondering if someone could do something for me. I am going to be printing a image on a mat much like a mouse pad only MUCH bigger around 13.25x23.25 inches. I would like two images one a Neji and Hinata not NejiHina just Neji and Hinata, and just a Neji one. I have proved a few images if you know of some that are better than feel free to use them. As per the background I have no specification on the colors as long as it's not pink or anyhting lolz.

Thanks
- Joshua


----------



## Island in the Sun (Mar 2, 2007)

Island in the Sun said:


> A simple sig, if someone would not mind.
> 
> Pic:
> Size: any
> ...



it's been a month or two now.  Did anyone make my sig?  Please, I need this!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 2, 2007)

everyone, please be *PATIENT *with your request. These people do have lives of their own.


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 3, 2007)

RiE said:


> Sig/Avy request.
> 
> Avy pic:


----------



## Saya (Mar 3, 2007)

Avatar/Signature Request

Avy stock: Link removed
Sig stock: Link removed

Avatar:
Size: 125x125
Text: (none)
Background: Surprise me. 

Signature:
Size: 500x200
Text: "Team 7, yeah, we're sexy like that, "airi ♥"
Background: Surprise me


----------



## Peak (Mar 3, 2007)

Avatar Request

Avatar Stock:
Size:125x125
Text:None
Backround: Something bright or colorful.
One more thing.
Can you invert the front?
Thanks.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Mar 5, 2007)

I laugh, only because you guys ignored Island in the Sun


----------



## Beau Logan (Mar 6, 2007)

*Sig:*
*Size:* 400 x 266
*Font:* Dosen't matter.
*Color:* Somewhat similar to orginal image.
*Text:* "Smile for me." _Subetext:_ "Rio"
*Backround:* Bright please♥

@*RiE:* CONSIDER US RIVALS!


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Mar 8, 2007)

Can I get this done, please?

Stock: 
Type: sig
Size: 360x100
Colors: Pinkishness/Pinkity...   PINK-ish
Text: Love Me

Thanks


----------



## Anjo (Mar 8, 2007)

stock:
type:sig
size:350X300
colors:dark purple/hot pink
text style:a realy cool style.
sub text:"Amaterasu~Oomikami"
text:"ninja of the moon."
my name sig plz.^^


----------



## Yosha (Mar 10, 2007)

Is this shop still even running?


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 12, 2007)

Shisui said:


> Is this shop still even running?



It seems like it isn't, but people still bomb with requests


----------



## Serp (Mar 12, 2007)

SIG and Avy
Stock: 
size:400x120
Text: Just when u thought he was gone forever... The Serp Returns(and try one without text aswell)

Avy:
size:150

Note: could you use a red/purple theme throughout and make it seem gothic but mosty have fun and fuck about


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Mar 14, 2007)

*Ava Request*



Could you resize it to 75 X 75?

Text: Inner-Kyuubi


----------



## Shiron (Mar 14, 2007)

Inner-Kyuubi said:


> Could you resize it to 75 X 75?
> 
> Text: Inner-Kyuubi


Since this is a simple request, I decided to do it:


----------



## sadistik (Mar 15, 2007)

Hmm.. mind if i do some of the requests? >.<

airi;

-can't do the sig good-

*ED!t*

paek;

-some weird coloring, yes?-

x box;


----------



## Chopper (Mar 16, 2007)

sadistic♥ said:


> Hmm.. mind if i do some of the requests? >.<
> 
> airi;
> 
> ...


That's really good. ^^


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Mar 16, 2007)

sadistic♥ said:


> Hmm.. mind if i do some of the requests? >.<
> x box;



Wow, thanks dude. Great job, even if the "camel toe" did get censored, lol.

*reps*


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 16, 2007)

Alright.

sorry for the inactivityness of me. you know, there's always school and stuff like that around. it's what keeps my ungrateful life on and on.

I'll go do requests right now.


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 16, 2007)

sasukes_lover4567 said:
			
		

> stock: here's the link.





			
				Rio said:
			
		

> Sig:
> Size: 400 x 266


~ CHANGE STOCK PLEASE.



			
				serpentious said:
			
		

> SIG and Avy


 


*credit needed.* rep is optional.


will be doing more.


----------



## Himura (Mar 16, 2007)

lol, shirozaki, I've been seein this thread and it looks like you haven't been on for centuries (sry if this is spam).


----------



## Beau Logan (Mar 16, 2007)

shirozaki said:


> ~ CHANGE STOCK PLEASE.



Better?



*Sig:*
*Size:* 360x100
*Font:* Dosen't matter.
*Color:* Oranges+Various.
*Text:* "Smile for me." _Subetext:_ "Rio"
*Backround:* Bright please♥


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 17, 2007)

himura;
THAT'S SPAM. but yeah, haven't been around.. for so long -_-

rio;
not really. image quality is poor.

marshie-chan;




so yeah.. i hope that's ok >.>

tobiSama;


i was LOLing when I did the first one. looks stupid xDD


gah! my skills are getting rusty ;_;


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 17, 2007)

I guess I'll post a request when it gets less busy, when I get tired of Itsuki, or when I find some better stock =/



> gah! my skills are getting rusty ;_;


 
Well, you did just come back from tons of work, no one will blame you ^^

Plus, what you can make is better than what lots of other people can do xP


----------



## Beau Logan (Mar 17, 2007)

I changed the stock. Any better?

If it is, could you make it Shirozaki?


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 17, 2007)

^ i'll do it later.

please TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURE. thank you.


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 17, 2007)

*kizu/seiseisueki* [ yes, i STILL remember you~<3 ]





*basye;*


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Mar 17, 2007)

thanks you have to give it to you for working here


----------



## Anjo (Mar 17, 2007)

no one even bothered to do mine


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 17, 2007)

shirozaki said:


> *kizu/suiseiseki* [ yes, i STILL remember you~<3 ]




Awww....It's sooooo adorable~!!! I luff it!! <333

(Just one more thing if you don't mind ^^' for the avy, can you switch the last two letters? XD i just found out it was kinda spelled wrong. thanks again zaki~ ^^)

Cred + Rep as always~  

@sasukes_lover4567: Turn off your sig first.


----------



## Saya (Mar 17, 2007)

sadistic♥ said:


> Hmm.. mind if i do some of the requests? >.<
> 
> airi;
> 
> ...



Great job!

But, would you mind taking out the censor and including Sakura's entire face?
Since you couldn't make a sig out of the other image, would you mind making a sig out of the image used for the icon?

Text: 
flower in bloomation
------------------
         nami


----------



## Saya (Mar 17, 2007)

sasukes_lover4567 said:


> no one even bothered to do mine



Be patient.


----------



## Anjo (Mar 17, 2007)

it's been 2 weeks....


----------



## Saya (Mar 17, 2007)

sasukes_lover4567 said:


> it's been 2 weeks....



For me, it's been like, 3 weeks. Shirozaki is busy.


----------



## Anjo (Mar 17, 2007)

................. sry


----------



## Constantine (Mar 17, 2007)

*Request for Shirozaki!*

Avy: 
Avy Stock: ¤
Avy Text: Allen 
Avy Colors: Red, White, Black, or whatever goes with the Stock
Avy size: 125x125 & 150x150 for later
Avy Theme: Your choice

Signature: 
Sig Stock:¤
Sig Text: ¤Allen Walker¤
Sig Sub-Text: I shall stop your Evil ways...Once and for all...
Sig Colors: Red, White, Black or whatever goes with the stock
Sig Size: 330 x 120
Sig Theme: Your Choice


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 17, 2007)

Rio<Milk said:


> @*RiE:* CONSIDER US RIVALS!



LOL! FINE. 

Jou/Mai >>>>>>>>>> Jou/Kaiba.  

*dodges rocks*

Bumping again:



RiE said:


> Sig/Avy request
> 
> Avy pic: Link removed
> Sig pic: Link removed
> ...


----------



## Fai (Mar 17, 2007)

Konnichiwa~ 8D
I would like to request please.

*Sig*

Stock: This site has a few Buggy fanarts.
Size: You can pick
Color(s): Um... not too light ;D
Text: "Kusanagi."
Subtext: "i awaken"
Font: I think script would look nice, ne ? 


*Avy*

Size: 125x125
Font: Same as sig.
Color: Same as sig.
Text: "Awaken"


Thanks so much in advance, ne~~~!


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 17, 2007)

*basye;*
no prob

*sasukes lover;*
I'm not good with real life pics. Can't make good sig/ava out of em

*kizu;*
uh..no. I didn't save the PSD form of the image, which means I can't switch the letters. take it or leave it =_=

*airi;*
I dunno. I'll try to PM the maker.. or I'll try to make you a set. either way.

*rie;*
~ CHANGE STOCK. bad quality = bad sig/ava

*yagami* & *kusanagi;*
i'll try to do y'all's request. I still have other requests to do on the other page. yeah, I'm working.. ALONE -_-';; Dunno where the others are >.>

*TURN THE DAMN SIG OFF!*


----------



## Shirou-chan (Mar 18, 2007)

Image
Sig Size: Whatever
Main Text: Shikamaru
SubText: How Troublesome, The Weight Of This Cross
Avatar: 125x125 Text: Shirou-chan


----------



## Sesqoo (Mar 18, 2007)

Heyz I would like to Request a Sig and an Avy

Avy:
Size: 150x150
Text: Sesqoo (If you think it will fit in)
Colour: The one you think will fit (As long as it's not pink or other girly colour)

Sig:
Size: 400x150
Text: Sesqoo
Colour: Same as with avy

And now for the Pics, The one I'd like to have on my sig/avy is the mafiaish kid that looks like a 1 year old (name Reborn) I hope the stocks are not bad. I  picked two different so you can choose which one you think would be "better" to make a sig/avy from.

*Spoiler*: __ 





or 





Thanks


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 19, 2007)

*yagami*


----------



## Constantine (Mar 19, 2007)

I thought shirozaki was taking my request???


----------



## Anjo (Mar 19, 2007)

0.0... maybe i should just reqest some were elese....0.0


----------



## Sesqoo (Mar 19, 2007)

Amaterasu~Oomikami said:


> 0.0... maybe i should just reqest some were elese....0.0



They are doing their best. There is no point posting every two post o so, won't help. And if you really have to you could atleast turn of your sig as they ask you to do on the first post.


----------



## INSANITY (Mar 19, 2007)

Silver_Dragon said:


> Sig and Avy request for Cava~
> 
> *Sig*
> 
> ...



I've been waiting since January....has anyone even finished my request?
Can someone do it?

Thx...~SD

[PS] will rep and credit.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 19, 2007)

Amaterasu~Oomikami said:


> 0.0... maybe i should just reqest some were elese....0.0


 
You're not even being patient plus you didn't read the rules on the first page. Why should they fulfill your request if you're being annoying and bitching about it all the time?


----------



## Saya (Mar 19, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> You're not even being patient plus you didn't read the rules on the first page. Why should they fulfill your request if you're being annoying and bitching about it all the time?



Exactly what Kimi said.



shirozaki said:


> Request Workshop​​​*- I requested a sig/avatar, but it hasnt been replied/or done. What should i do? *
> `PM one of the GFX makers and ask them if they could do your request. DO NOT REPOST.



Read. :|


----------



## Teru♥ (Mar 20, 2007)

*Signature request for Shirozaki please*

Stock: 
Size: 500x200
Colors: depends on you as long at it's light
Text: Special moments
Text2: Shikamaru and Ino


----------



## Roll (Mar 20, 2007)

*Sig
*

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Stock:*

Could you cut out the girl in the picture and make the background transparent.

*Size:* Could you just resize it to a decent size for a sig I'm not really sure what size exactly just a decent one.


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 20, 2007)

*pearl_master;* yeah, I was doing yagami's request. you should've read my posts before you start doing a request, got it?

----

*TFA;*





*island;*



*rio;*








TURN THE GODDAMN SIGS OFF!​


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 20, 2007)

*yagami;*




hope you like 'coz I like it very much, LOL. xDD


*@other requests not fulfilled;*
please BEAR with me for I don't have all day to make your requests >.< It might take some time before I posts y'all's request. Sorry for the inconvinience and I'll try to work..uh..faster.

and please, *TURN THE DAMN SIGS OFF* and stop posting *"PLEASE HURRY"* & *"WHOSE DOING MINE?"* posts.


----------



## Anjo (Mar 20, 2007)

you realy dont need to rush your self..0_0 thats bad for your health.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Mar 20, 2007)

shirozaki said:


> *pearl_master;* yeah, I was doing yagami's request. you should've read my posts before you start doing a request, got it?
> 
> ----
> 
> ...




I'll make sure Island in the Sun get's this sig.  Thx for your participation.

~Asylum the Dreamer


----------



## Anjo (Mar 20, 2007)

look, im sry ok. i cant help that i have a horrible memory problem.plz dont take it out on me.


----------



## Constantine (Mar 20, 2007)

shirozaki said:


> *yagami;*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 It's Awesome!! Much Love and Thanks to you Shirozaki-chan!!!!!!

*AND SERIOUSLY PEOPLE TURN YOUR DAMN SIGS OFF!​*


----------



## Beau Logan (Mar 20, 2007)

I love you. So much shirozaki.


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 20, 2007)

Amaterasu~Oomikami said:
			
		

> look, im sry ok. i cant help that i have a horrible memory problem.plz dont take it out on me.


dammit, *STOP POSTING SPAM.*

GO TO ANOTHER REQUEST THREAD AND POST THERE. NO ONE WILL ENTERTAIN YOUR REQUEST AFTER SO MUCH SPAM FROM YOU AND REPEATED NOT TURNING OFF OF YOU SIG. IT'S STATED IN THE RULES, GODDAMMIT. KEEP YOUR WHININGS TO YOUR SELF. I HAVE ENOUGH OF THIS.


----------



## Saya (Mar 20, 2007)

lulz, shiro you pwned her.


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 21, 2007)

@nami;
she fucking deserves it for not following the fucking goddamn simple rules.

@kusanagi;
~ CHANGE STOCK PLEASE.


*Spoiler*: _@sesgoo_


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 21, 2007)

@silver dragon; 
~ I'm not good with real people as stocks -_-


*Spoiler*: _@shirou-chan_ 











*Spoiler*: _@marshie_ 



you're an ino whore xDD


----------

